# OMG



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

This Blob Tried To Convince Tucker That Kids Being Transgender And Transracial Isn't A New Thing - Big. Mistake.
http://dailycaller.com/2018/02/28/tucker-kids-change-gender-race-parents/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*Transgender surgeries are on the rise, says first study of its kind*




by Amy Ellis Nutt by Amy Ellis Nutt Email the author
To Your Health
February 28 Email the author
gender-affirming surgeries in the United States, researchers found that the number of operations increased fourfold from 2000 to 2014. Some of the significant rise, according to a study published Wednesday in the journal JAMA Surgery, may be related to an increase in insurance coverage for the procedures.

“Early on we recognized there’s been a lot of work on health disparities having to do with age, race and so on that get collected in health-care settings,” said Brandyn Lau, an assistant professor of surgery and health sciences informatics at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine. “One of the things we need to know is whether [lesbian, gay and transgender] patients are getting the same care.”

Lau and other researchers from Johns Hopkins Medicine and Harvard University analyzed 15 years of data from the National Inpatient Sample, a collection of hospital inpatient information from across the country, and found a total of 4,118 gender-affirming surgeries.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Newest excuse for being a racist - "It's OK, I'm a fireman".

http://www.kctv5.com/story/37627894/child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-overland-park-hooters


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Newest excuse for being a racist - "It's OK, I'm a fireman".
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/37627894/child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-overland-park-hooters


Trump supporter of the day? . . . or you got one that is worse?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Newest excuse for being a racist - "It's OK, I'm a fireman".
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/37627894/child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-overland-park-hooters


Bullshit.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bullshit.


You wish, Joe...
Overland Park police said they are speaking with the family again today, that there are several witnesses, and that that firefighter could be charged with battery and making a criminal threat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bullshit.


Leave it to you to back racist behavior . . . birds of a feather . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You wish, Joe...
> Overland Park police said they are speaking with the family again today, that there are several witnesses, and that that firefighter could be charged with battery and making a criminal threat.


That's just another made up, racial story, I would guess. Anyone that witnessed that would have beat his ass then and there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Leave it to you to back racist behavior . . . birds of a feather . . .


Not backing anything, just not buying it, you know most of these stories are made up, right?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's just another made up, racial story, I would guess. Anyone that witnessed that would have beat his ass then and there.


it sounded like it until they quoted the overland park police department...that's when you were outta luck, as we see another example of the overt racism Trump has fomented.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not backing anything, just not buying it, you know most of these stories are made up, right?


Why do you so readily accept the stories you post (ones that disparage those you are afraid of) and dismiss those that others post like that one? . . . and you believe some way out there crazy stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it sounded like it until they quoted the overland park police department...that's when you were outta luck, as we see another example of the overt racism Trump has fomented.


Remember, Trumpians respect law enforcement, they just don't believe them, see them as weak and believe them to apart of the "Deep-state".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember, Trumpians respect law enforcement, they just don't believe them, see them as weak and believe them to apart of the "Deep-state".


Quack quack quack...duck shit!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Newest excuse for being a racist - "It's OK, I'm a fireman".
> 
> http://www.kctv5.com/story/37627894/child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-overland-park-hooters


*That's a Bullshit Story and who else would post Liberal Bullshit than a Lying Golf Ball stealing*
*Liberal Spola....*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it sounded like it until they quoted the overland park police department...that's when you were outta luck, as we see another example of the overt racism Trump has fomented.


https://www.firerescue1.com/misconduct/articles/376722018-Child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-restaurant/


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

*They have video at most Hooters......*
*They could see if he spit on the kid !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They have video at most Hooters......*
> *They could see if he spit on the kid !*


Oh, attempting to dissect and argue minutia now that you see you are losing the battle, pitiful . . . you aren't even a silly joke anymore. You are just a desperate fool clinging to yesterday and denying tomorrow.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.firerescue1.com/misconduct/articles/376722018-Child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-restaurant/


*So you post the same article from a different source with today's date and it's supposed to*
*validate the false accusation......Like I said ...Bullshit accusation. *
*You're using the Democratic/Hillary Rodham Clinton type shit accusation of telling two lies*
*at separate times to support a false accusation...Hmmmm where have I seen this scenario *
*before ?*
*That's right the Steele Dossier ....A package of Lies supported by a Yahoo article based on the *
*initial package of Lies.....*

*xyz......you have a weak mind.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, attempting to dissect and argue minutia now that you see you are losing the battle, pitiful . . . you aren't even a silly joke anymore. You are just a desperate fool clinging to yesterday and denying tomorrow.


*No ones going to lose except the family who lodged false accusations at a Firefighter....*
*They will be forking over some cash to defend their lies and possibly further cash*
*for slanderous statements and defamation of his character !*

*Where's the proof.....right now it's ALL hearsay.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it sounded like it until they quoted the overland park police department...that's when you were outta luck, as we see another example of the overt racism Trump has fomented.


Pretty clever of you to blame the president, original as well.
Keep it up, Trump 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty clever of you to blame the president, original as well.
> Keep it up, Trump 2020.


The face of Obama brought the racist out of the woodwork and now Trump has emboldened them . . . and apparently you are right there with them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it sounded like it until they quoted the overland park police department...that's when you were outta luck, as we see another example of the overt racism Trump has fomented.


“He basically said get that little ‘blank’ up off the floor,” the witness recounted. “The n-word started to get thrown around.”

What the hell does this statement mean?
So, he said it or he basically said it? Sounds like someone is paraphrasing to me, Fake News. Lets just wait for a few days to get the real story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The face of Obama brought the racist out of the woodwork and now Trump has emboldened them . . . and apparently you are right there with them.


Why, I thought Obama was more white than black?
I don't like any of him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why, I thought Obama was more white than black?
> I don't like any of him.


Nice attempt at a cop out . . . everyone knows what you saw before you even knew who he was.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The face of Obama brought the racist out of the woodwork and now Trump has emboldened them . . . and apparently you are right there with them.


More duck shit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice attempt at a cop out . . . everyone knows what you saw before you even knew who he was.


Me cop out? You know better than that.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “He basically said get that little ‘blank’ up off the floor,” the witness recounted. “The n-word started to get thrown around.”
> 
> What the hell does this statement mean?
> So, he said it or he basically said it? Sounds like someone is paraphrasing to me, Fake News. Lets just wait for a few days to get the real story.


So you think the police are lying? They do lie all the time, but usually it's to cover up racism, not to implicate it...but if you think the cops are lying, I'm sure you'll let us know.
Even if you know they're telling the truth, I'm sure you'll say Fake News. That's what your hero does, right?
 Police said there were several witnesses and that the firefighter could face criminal charges.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not backing anything, just not buying it, you know most of these stories are made up, right?


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you think the police are lying? They do lie all the time, but usually it's to cover up racism, not to implicate it...but if you think the cops are lying, I'm sure you'll let us know.
> Even if you know they're telling the truth, I'm sure you'll say Fake News. That's what your hero does, right?
> Police said there were several witnesses and that the firefighter could face criminal charges.


I didn't see any quotes from cops. Did I miss it?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't see any quotes from cops. Did I miss it?


Overland Park police said they are speaking with the family again today, that there are several witnesses, and that that firefighter could be charged with battery and making a criminal threat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Overland Park police said they are speaking with the family again today, that there are several witnesses, and that that firefighter could be charged with battery and making a criminal threat.


Have the cops call me.
Still a bunch of CNN style Fake News Bullshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Me cop out? You know better than that.


You are as slimy as they come.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quack quack quack...duck shit!!!!!


I can always tell when I strike a nerve, cuz you jump and cry.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have the cops call me.
> Still a bunch of CNN style Fake News Bullshit.


Like this site? 
https://www.firerescue1.com/misconduct/articles/376722018-Child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-restaurant/
Or maybe this one...?
http://www.rushvillerepublican.com/cnhi_network/fireman-allegedly-spits-on-calls-child-racial-slur/article_34a6c901-34b2-58bc-9e71-a18335b137a7.html 
Or maybe this famous lefty rag?...
http://www.kctv5.com/story/37627894/child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-overland-park-hooters


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a9990ace4b0479c02520ffb


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are as slimy as they come.


QTCB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are as slimy as they come.


That's pretty slimy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a9990ace4b0479c02520ffb


No video, I wonder why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QTCB


The whole altercation is alleged, and nobody who wrote any of the articles or anyone on this forum knows who is telling the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like this site?
> https://www.firerescue1.com/misconduct/articles/376722018-Child-called-racial-slur-spat-on-by-firefighter-at-restaurant/
> Or maybe this one...?
> http://www.rushvillerepublican.com/cnhi_network/fireman-allegedly-spits-on-calls-child-racial-slur/article_34a6c901-34b2-58bc-9e71-a18335b137a7.html
> ...


All your stories say the same thing, I am not convinced, I will wait until all the evidence is presented, then I will make my ruling.
Where is the video? Everyone has a phone and I am sure hooters has cameras, lets see the videos.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Lol, Gay Joe immediately put up another thread where he can freely obsess on his fetish...


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The face of Obama brought the racist out of the woodwork and now Trump has emboldened them . . . and apparently you are right there with them.



*Fucking LIAR !*

*His Character and Reputation were his noose !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fucking LIAR !*
> 
> *His Character and Reputation were his noose !*


Husker is just looking for someone to blame for the tragedy of Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, Gay Joe immediately put up another thread where he can freely obsess on his fetish...


I am here for you, you only need to read what I post, if I care about it than you should care about it.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am here for you, you only need to read what I post, if I care about it than you should care about it.


There are plenty of websites where you can explore and embrace your natural tendencies...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fucking LIAR !*
> 
> *His Character and Reputation were his noose !*


Then give us all a list of those damning character and reputation flaws to assess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker is just looking for someone to blame for the tragedy of Obama.


What was that, that he dug us out of largest financial hole since the depression? That he was an even keeled, stable force here and abroad? Oh, maybe it's because of the lack of drama, you seem to be quite the drama queen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The whole altercation is alleged, and nobody who wrote any of the articles or anyone on this forum knows who is telling the truth.


Connect the dots with no end in sight


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was that, that he dug us out of largest financial hole since the depression? That he was an even keeled, stable force here and abroad? Oh, maybe it's because of the lack of drama, you seem to be quite the drama queen.


Missing the QE part again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The whole altercation is alleged, and nobody who wrote any of the articles or anyone on this forum knows who is telling the truth.


Oh look the plumber backing his type again . . . "There are fine people, fine people on both sides!" effing fascist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Missing the QE part again.


You still aren't fond of the programs that got us out of the depression either are ya? . . . cuz you've been told so, effing fascist.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The whole altercation is alleged, and nobody who wrote any of the articles or anyone on this forum knows who is telling the truth.


Are there two sides to this story? I don’t think so. I think your Alzheimer’s is kicking in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are there two sides to this story? I don’t think so. I think your Alzheimer’s is kicking in.


In his case it's "Altzheimers".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are there two sides to this story? I don’t think so. I think your Alzheimer’s is kicking in.


There are two sides, unless the guy admitted he spit on the kid.
Otherwise, its who's word are you gonna take?

If he admits it, or there's video, its a done deal.

I dont know what happened. 
I wasnt there, were you?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are two sides, unless the guy admitted he spit on the kid.
> Otherwise, its who's word are you gonna take?
> 
> If he admits it, or there's video, its a done deal.


"It's ok.  I'm a fireman".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "It's ok.  I'm a fireman".


I dont believe you.
You werent there, and I dont believe youre a fireman either.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe you.
> You werent there, and I dont believe youre a fireman either.


This time I used the quotes and you still didn't get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> This time I used the quotes and you still didn't get it.


Sarcasm escapes you, but I repeat myself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> This time I used the quotes and you still didn't get it.


I have to ask, were those quotes in relation to the alleged assault?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are there two sides to this story? I don’t think so. I think your Alzheimer’s is kicking in.


Their is to sides two every storie, write?
Mr Fake attorney?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

TheBlaze

School goes full Monty Python on gender-neutral pronouns. To appease leaders, now you must say ‘Ne.’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/02/school-goes-full-monty-python-on-gender-neutral-pronouns-to-appease-leaders-now-you-must-say-ne/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj93NGXgdDZAhXi5YMKHQooDzoQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0olshYRUPus18_xciSsav4&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Their is to sides two every storie, write?
> Mr Fake attorney?


So you and Ricky gonna write the other side?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Their is to sides two every storie, write?
> Mr Fake attorney?


The fake Hawaiian thing really got to you huh?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm wonder what the left's talking point word of the day is?
Yesterday apparently it was fascist...
What'll it be today? racist? nazi? liar, homophobe? fake Hawaiian ....?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm wonder what the left's talking point word of the day is?
> Yesterday apparently it was fascist...
> What'll it be today? racist? nazi? liar, homophobe? fake Hawaiian ....?


We don’t need one. We sit back and watch the White House implode and we’re good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm wonder what the left's talking point word of the day is?
> Yesterday apparently it was fascist...
> What'll it be today? racist? nazi? liar, homophobe? fake Hawaiian ....?


You and yours are the ones that set the tone, I just highlight it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We don’t need one. We sit back and watch the White House implode and we’re good.


Really...
Sounds very patriotic.
That word won't be on the list...ever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really...
> Sounds very patriotic.
> That word won't be on the list...ever.


When Trump enacts the sanctions against Russia, maybe, when one of you denounces Trump for his lack of standing up to Russia, yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours are the ones that set the tone, I just highlight it.


You and yours? Fuck you!
You fuckin ignorant jack ass....
That's just you, not your family, not your associates, not your buddies here in the kitchen...just you 
The only thing you highlight is ignorance, stupidity and the inability of a grown man to have or express his own opinion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Trump enacts the sanctions against Russia, maybe, when one of you denounces Trump for his lack of standing up to Russia, yes.


Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shut the fuck up!


Scaring ya huh? Tough for you to look in the mirror eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and yours? Fuck you!
> You fuckin ignorant jack ass....
> That's just you, not your family, not your associates, not your buddies here in the kitchen...just you
> The only thing you highlight is ignorance, stupidity and the inability of a grown man to have or express his own opinion.


I guess the word of the day maybe, irrational, as in LE is an irrational individual with demons rattling around in his head.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scaring ya huh? Tough for you to look in the mirror eh?


Your ignorance should be alarming to everyone....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the word of the day maybe, irrational, as in LE is an irrational individual with demons rattling around in his head.



Ignorance is bliss and you are one blissful idiot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fake Hawaiian thing really got to you huh?


Fake attorney was way before any lie about Iz, wise up.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really...
> Sounds very patriotic.
> That word won't be on the list...ever.


It is patriotic. Need a president that stands for the American way...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey did you see what the Country Music Association did to that hateful tv preacher mike hucksterbee? Sent his fat ass packing about a day after some idiots put him on their Board. See ya! The new silent majority strikes!
Comin’ for his daughter next, as the “re-shaping” of the White House continues daily...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It is patriotic. Need a president that stands for the American way...


So apparently "justification"  is the word....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey did you see what the Country Music Association did to that hateful tv preacher mike hucksterbee? Sent his fat ass packing about a day after some idiots put him on their Board. See ya! The new silent majority strikes!
> Comin’ for his daughter next, as the “re-shaping” of the White House continues daily...


Hateful preacher?
Sounds like more pc bullshit counselor.
If you disagree with someone just shout them down....and "justify" it by claiming they're hateful.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hateful preacher?
> Sounds like more pc bullshit counselor.
> If you disagree with someone just shout them down....and "justify" it by claiming they're hateful.


He clearly didn’t have values appropriate for the Country Music Association, now did he? Those values that he has aren’t love and tolerance, they were something very different.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He clearly didn’t have values appropriate for the Country Music Association, now did he? Those values that he has aren’t love and tolerance, they were something very different.


Prove it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So apparently "justification"  is the word....


He’s losing his grip. All his people are leaving, many under the cloud of criminal conduct. It’s all coming down simply by looking at the conduct of him and those around him. Fortunately, we still have standards. Who did he lose this week? His latest “closest confidante?”


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Prove it.


Already done. He’s out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hateful preacher?
> Sounds like more pc bullshit counselor.
> If you disagree with someone just shout them down....and "justify" it by claiming they're hateful.


https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/mike-huckabee-exits-country-music-board-after-anti-gay-views-n852651


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> School goes full Monty Python on gender-neutral pronouns. To appease leaders, now you must say ‘Ne.’
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/02/school-goes-full-monty-python-on-gender-neutral-pronouns-to-appease-leaders-now-you-must-say-ne/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj93NGXgdDZAhXi5YMKHQooDzoQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0olshYRUPus18_xciSsav4&ampcf=1


Ah, CampusReform.org, "America's leading site for college news."

Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He clearly didn’t have values appropriate for the Country Music Association, now did he? Those values that he has aren’t love and tolerance, they were something very different.


Nashville, Hollywood, Austin.
Intolerant libs call the shots


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nashville, Hollywood, Austin.
> Intolerant libs call the shots


The intolerance was for his intolerance...which is good.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The intolerance was for his intolerance...which is good.


No, it wasnt.
The intolerant left has its own, very distinguished, track record on group think.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nashville, Hollywood, Austin.
> Intolerant libs call the shots


Trump wouldn’t be here if not for Hollywood, OBVI. Do you think he’d rather discuss the merits of “Alex Baldwin” than the Russian threat? Looks that way.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, it wasnt.
> The intolerant left has its own, very distinguished, track record on group think.


Not at all. We bounce haters...which is good.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not at all. We bounce haters...which is good.


Who does Mike Huckabee hate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/mike-huckabee-exits-country-music-board-after-anti-gay-views-n852651





Ricky Fandango said:


> Who does Mike Huckabee hate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It is patriotic. Need a president that stands for the American way...


WORD.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2158
> WORD.
> View attachment 2157


More disingenuous output from the fake sheriff . . . the only ones that buy that are your nutter buddies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump wouldn’t be here if not for Hollywood, OBVI. Do you think he’d rather discuss the merits of “Alex Baldwin” than the Russian threat? Looks that way.


I am sure Trump assumed the Kenyan had a handle on Russia, now cut it out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More disingenuous output from the fake sheriff . . . the only ones that buy that are your nutter buddies.


What's wrong with standing up and looking people in the eye, unless of course you are just a little bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nashville, Hollywood, Austin.
> Intolerant libs call the shots


Intolerant libs? 
Just a little redundant.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Where does it say who he hates?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/mike-huckabee-exits-country-music-board-after-anti-gay-views-n852651


Where?
If anything, its the other members who hate Huckabee for his opinions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Already done. He’s out.


"Those values that he has aren’t love and tolerance"
Prove your claim above....
Many on the left are some of the least tolerant people in the country.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not at all. We bounce haters...which is good.


Bullshit!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nashville, Hollywood, Austin.
> Intolerant libs call the shots


Oh poor baby, are they discriminating against haters? . . . no worries there are still plenty of places that don't. Freedom, equality and a live and let live attitude always brings out the haters who oppose such things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where?
> If anything, its the other members who hate Huckabee for his opinions.


There you go again with the people who object to hate are just as bad or worse plea. Again, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. aka, if there weren't haters there would be those that object to such intolerance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go again with the people who object to hate are just as bad or worse plea. Again, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. aka, if there weren't haters there would be those that object to such intolerance.


Whats it like to go through life all pinned up like a spring?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whats it like to go through life all pinned up like a spring?


You always seem to decry the organizations formed to fight against hate, not the hate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always seem to decry the organizations formed to fight against hate, not the hate.


Really.
What's it like?
Do you have trouble breathing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*NFL prospect asked if gay at combine...*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go again with the people who object to hate are just as bad or worse plea. Again, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. aka, if there weren't haters there would be those that object to such intolerance.


Oppositeland. "People are so intolerant of me for hating gays and immigrants."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oppositeland. "People are so intolerant of me for hating gays and immigrants."


#quitfuckinglying


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #quitfuckinglying


It's not me, it's QE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It's not me, it's QE.


#wealthredistribution


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #wealthredistribution


Is that what QE did? Is that why all those rich people  are poorer and the poorer people are richer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is that what QE did? Is that why all those rich people  are poorer and the poorer people are richer?


#trickledown


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #trickledown


QE.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then give us all a list of those damning character and reputation flaws to assess.


*You want me to send you the addresses of the Chicago*
*Bath Houses he hung out at .......Why would you want those ?*
*You switching teams ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really.
> What's it like?
> Do you have trouble breathing?


He breaths just fine, it's thought that duck has problems with...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Nobody Is Truly Transgender Because Sex Change Is ‘Physically Impossible,’ Writes Philosopher
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/09/nobody-truly-transgender-sex-change-physically-impossible-writes-philosopher/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjy4qrzpt_ZAhUn9IMKHXv2D-wQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1DnfSlF6D22JexKJkDJA15&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

'Some Women Have Penises': Church of Scotland Launches Transgender Support Guide
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/09/women-penises-church-scotland-launches-transgender-support-guide/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjy4qrzpt_ZAhUn9IMKHXv2D-wQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw3nt_CjMx5TvsLWFgoFNZBO&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He breaths just fine, it's thought that duck has problems with...


It seems like his life is one long, pillow biting, panic attack.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Some Women Have Penises': Church of Scotland Launches Transgender Support Guide
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/09/women-penises-church-scotland-launches-transgender-support-guide/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjy4qrzpt_ZAhUn9IMKHXv2D-wQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw3nt_CjMx5TvsLWFgoFNZBO&ampcf=1


Well, we know Joe got his sexual relief early today, as he breathlessly read and linked that article. Joe, do any other family members use your keyboard? Make sure to use Handi-Wipes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well, we know Joe got his sexual relief early today, as he breathlessly read and linked that article. Joe, do any other family members use your keyboard? Make sure to use Handi-Wipes.


Just your family members. I am at one of your houses right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry, Ladies! Mother's Day Is Going Gender Neutral
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28138/sorry-ladies-mothers-day-going-gender-neutral-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjRqfqUmunZAhUT0IMKHXJTCxwQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw28EWjOdZK8-WfdK0x8179Y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Fox News Executive VP Suddenly Out After Writing a Non-PC Article on the Olympics
MARCH 13, 2018
Retirement or a purge? I report, you decide.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/fox_news_executive_vp_suddenly_out_after_writing_a_nonpc_article_on_the_olympics.html

Truth Hurts

Never a shrinking violet, on February 7, 2018, the day before the start of the 2018 Winter Olympics in South Korea, Moody wrote a column about the Olympics that was published at Fox News’ Web site. The title was “In Olympics, let’s focus on the winner of the race – not the race of the winner.”

Unless it’s changed overnight, the motto of the Olympics, since 1894, has been “Faster, Higher, Stronger.” It appears the U.S. Olympic Committee would like to change that to “Darker, Gayer, Different.” If your goal is to win medals, that won’t work.

A USOC official was quoted this week expressing pride (what else?) about taking the most diverse U.S. squad ever to the Winter Olympics. That was followed by a, frankly, embarrassing laundry list of how many African-Americans, Asians and openly gay athletes are on this year’s U.S. team. No sport that we are aware of awards points – or medals – for skin color or sexual orientation.

For the current USOC, a dream team should look more like the general population. So, while uncomfortable, the question probably needs to be asked: were our Olympians selected because they’re the best at what they do, or because they’re the best publicity for our current obsession with having one each from Column A, B and C? . . .

If someone is denied a slot on a team because of prejudice, that’s one thing. Complaining that every team isn’t a rainbow of political correctness defeats the purpose of sports, which is competition.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

*OMG.......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well, we know Joe got his sexual relief early today, as he breathlessly read and linked that article. Joe, do any other family members use your keyboard? Make sure to use Handi-Wipes.


The voice of experience.....


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

*xyz and his " French Tickler "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Leftism and Degeneracy: A Beautiful Thing
LLOYD MARCUS
Decades of passivity have allowed leftists to indoctrinate our kids and transform our culture.  It's time for Christians to react.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/leftism_and_degeneracy_a_beautiful_thing.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

The nutters might have to pay for making shit up this time.
I hope this becomes a trend.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/14/media/seth-rich-lawsuit-fox-news/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nutters might have to pay for making shit up this time.
> I hope this becomes a trend.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/14/media/seth-rich-lawsuit-fox-news/index.html


CNN Huh? The Fake New Network. Too Funny.
How do you spell frivolous?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Huh? The Fake New Network. Too Funny.
> How do you spell frivolous?


We will see how frivolous. What does CNN have to do with the fact of the lawsuit from the family who feels besmirched by nutter conspiracy lies? 

And why isn’t this Stormy thing going away? He paid her off, nobody cared...why isn’t this over?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We will see how frivolous. What does CNN have to do with the fact of the lawsuit from the family who feels besmirched by nutter conspiracy lies?
> 
> And why isn’t this Stormy thing going away? He paid her off, nobody cared...why isn’t this over?


Just ironic, that's all,
There aren't many things trump could do that wouldn't make it worth the left's meltdown over the last 2 years.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We will see how frivolous. What does CNN have to do with the fact of the lawsuit from the family who feels besmirched by nutter conspiracy lies?
> 
> And why isn’t this Stormy thing going away? He paid her off, nobody cared...why isn’t this over?


Did you here the reason Trump went to Beverly Hills?
He thought Beverly Hills was a porn star. Get it?
Let me know if you need me to explain it to you.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ironic, that's all,
> There aren't many things trump could do that wouldn't make it worth the left's meltdown over the last 2 years.
> Just my opinion.


Idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And why isn’t this Stormy thing going away?


Because 137,000 people coming out of extreme poverty yesterday is not as exciting as Hillary living vicariously through Stormy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Idiot.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


Every time.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you here the reason Trump went to Beverly Hills?
> He thought Beverly Hills was a porn star. Get it?
> Let me know if you need me to explain it to you.


I didn’t expect an answer to the second question but as usual when faced with the fact of the first, you flaked.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because 137,000 people coming out of extreme poverty yesterday is not as exciting as Hillary living vicariously through Stormy.


You almost never make sense and, worse yet, you’re never witty. This hit the trifecta...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I didn’t expect an answer to the second question but as usual when faced with the fact of the first, you flaked.


A lawsuit doesn't mean anything until it is settled, who cares about stormy? I certainly do not.
Do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You almost never make sense and, worse yet, you’re never witty. This hit the trifecta...


HANAPAA!!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We will see how frivolous. What does CNN have to do with the fact of the lawsuit from the family who feels besmirched by nutter conspiracy lies?
> 
> And why isn’t this Stormy thing going away? He paid her off, nobody cared...why isn’t this over?


Because where you get your talking points won't let it go...a big fken who cares.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Because where you get your talking points won't let it go...a big fken who cares.


I think it’s a who cares for sure but maybe it’s like the Monica blowjob where it just doesn’t go away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think it’s a who cares for sure but maybe it’s like the Monica blowjob where it just doesn’t go away.


So you think a president screwing an intern in the oral office is the same as a private citizen banging a whore?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think a president screwing an intern in the oral office is the same as a private citizen banging a whore?


Don’t know. The cover-up is always the issue. And when you have your lawyer pay $130K in hush money to silence the porn star, you’re dirty. Period.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A lawsuit doesn't mean anything until it is settled, who cares about stormy? I certainly do not.
> Do you?


Nope. Why is it still around? We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You almost never make sense and, worse yet, you’re never witty. This hit the trifecta...


Yes it did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HANAPAA!!


Every time


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t know. The cover-up is always the issue. And when you have your lawyer pay $130K in hush money to silence the porn star, you’re dirty. Period.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Why is it still around? We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.


Save it TMZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*The “party of science” needs to realize that sex reassignment surgery doesn’t work*
Jazz Shaw Mar 14, 2018 2:31 PM
Top Pick





Follow the science


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think it’s a who cares for sure but maybe it’s like the Monica blowjob where it just doesn’t go away.


Well you've said a mouth full there counselor....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Why is it still around? We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.


They call him Slick Willy for a reason.....


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think a president screwing an intern in the oral office is the same as a private citizen banging a whore?


Personally I didn't care then, and don't care now.  The same traits that make someone a great politician, are the same ones that get a person laid.  

I do understand that in fairness, Dems would not be out of line to return the favor of Republican's Clinton's impeachment.  And yes if he lied then a law has been broken.  But if we're not talking a crime (i.e. rape, groping, etc.), then I think we need separation between sex and government and hope Dems stay away from giving a pornstar the platform to sexually humiliate Trump.  Just my two cents...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I didn't care then, and don't care now.  The same traits that make someone a great politician, are the same ones that get a person laid.
> 
> I do understand that in fairness, Dems would not be out of line to return the favor of Republican's Clinton's impeachment.  And yes if he lied then a law has been broken.  But if we're not talking a crime (i.e. rape, groping, etc.), then I think we need separation between sex and government and hope Dems stay away from giving a pornstar the platform to sexually humiliate Trump.  Just my two cents...


As I started with, I don't know why the story has traction, unless the cover-up is worse than a simple purchased NDA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The voice of experience.....





nononono said:


> *xyz and his " French Tickler "....*


Ahhh the peanut gallery and their oh so original repartee . . . so mature and witty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ironic, that's all,
> There aren't many things trump could do that wouldn't make it worth the left's meltdown over the last 2 years.
> Just my opinion.


That is because you have no love or respect for the USA. You would need to be able to respect yourself first.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The “party of science” needs to realize that sex reassignment surgery doesn’t work*
> Jazz Shaw Mar 14, 2018 2:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


On my last project there was third bathroom.  No urinal and everyone was allowed to use it.  Although by 10am most morning one of the guys inevitability peed all over the floor and seat, so it was kinda like a second mens room.

Anyway, aside from being a second men's room I can't think that third bathroom had any effect on my life or job whatsoever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is because you have no love or respect for the USA. You would need to be able to respect yourself first.


Thank you Dr. How much do I owe you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> On my last project there was third bathroom.  No urinal and everyone was allowed to use it.  Although by 10am most morning one of the guys inevitability peed all over the floor and seat, so it was kinda like a second mens room.
> 
> Anyway, aside from being a second men's room I can't think that third bathroom had any effect on my life or job whatsoever.


So the same can be said if we didn't have to waste money for something that affects 0.5% of humanity, unhinged humanity.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Why is it still around? We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.


Does that mean that all HRC supporters did not care how dirty she was/is? 

And do you think we will ever have a "clean" President?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Does that mean that all HRC supporters did not care how dirty she was/is?
> 
> And do you think we will ever have a "clean" President?


"I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters."


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters."


Ok.. not sure why you posted that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose any voters."


Ok, I get it, this is a game you want to play.


From my perspective, this is part of the continuing political campaign against my husband… I mean, look at the very people who are involved in this. They have popped up in other settings. *The great story here for anybody willing to find it, write about it and explain it is this vast right-wing conspiracy that has been conspiring against my husband since the day he announced for president.*

Reacting to the truthful reports that her husband, Bill Clinton, had an affair with White House intern, Monica Lewinsky; Interview with Matt Lauer on NBC's Today show (27 January 1998)
*I believe that marriage is not just a bond but a sacred bond between a man and a woman.* I have had occasion in my life to defend marriage, to stand up for marriage, to believe in the hard work and challenge of marriage. So I take umbrage at anyone who might suggest that those of us who worry about amending the Constitution are less committed to the sanctity of marriage, or to the fundamental bedrock principle that exists between a man and a woman, going back into the mists of history as one of the founding, foundational institutions of history and humanity and civilization, and that its primary, principal role during those millennia has been the raising and socializing of children for the society into which they are to become adults.

"Hillary Clinton in 2004: Traditional Marriage a 'Bedrock Principle'" by William Bigelow, _breitbart.com _
_Mexico is such an important problem. The Mexican government's policies are pushing migration north... There isn't any sensible approach except to do what we need to do simultaneously. Secure our border — with technology, personnel, physical barriers if necessary in some places. We need to have tough employer sanctions, incentivize Mexico to do more.

Council on Foreign Relations speech in 2006 (video), quoted in "Hillary Clinton In 2006: ‘Secure Our Border With… Physical Barriers’"by Gerry Urbanek, Western Journalism (10 June 2016).

I remember landing under sniper fire. There was supposed to be some kind of a greeting ceremony at the airport but instead we just ran with our heads down to get into the vehicles to get to our base.... There was no greeting ceremony and we were basically told to run to our cars. That is what happened.

March 17, 2008, allegedly misspeaking about her 1996 trip to Bosnia. 
Rich people, God bless us. We deserve all the opportunities to make sure our country and our blessings continue to the next generation.

FOX News interview with Bill O'Reilly, April 30, 2008.
I did not send nor receive anything that was classified at the time.

At a campaign stop in Iowa, as quoted in "Clinton: I did not send or get classified emails on private account" by Alana Wise, Reuters(25 July 2015)
I voted numerous times when I was a Senator to spend money to build a barrier to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in.

Town hall event at a high school in Windham; transcript: "Clinton: ‘You Have to Control Your Borders’" by Julio Ricardo Varela, Latino USA(9 November 2015)


rules for the middle class and we are going to raise taxes on the middle class!
Clinton: 'Raise Taxes On The Middle Class!' 8-1-2016; as quoted in "Hillary Promises ‘We Are Going To Raise Taxes On The Middle Class’ [Video]" by Derek Hunter, The Daily Caller (3 August 2016).


What, like with a cloth or something?
When asked about wiping her email server (YouTube video), 18 August 2016. Quoted in "Firm That Wiped Hillary’s Server Brags: We ‘Stifled Investigation Of Hillary Clinton’" by Bre Payton, The Federalist (26 August 2016).


*You know, to just be grossly generalistic, you could put half of Trump's supporters into what I call the basket of deplorables.* Right? The racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic, Islamaphobic — you name it. And unfortunately there are people like that.
At a fund-raiser in Manhattan, as quoted in "Hillary Clinton Calls Many Trump Backers ‘Deplorables,’ and G.O.P. Pounces" by Amy Chozick, The New York Times (10 September 2016)

_


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ok, I get it, this is a game you want to play.
> 
> 
> From my perspective, this is part of the continuing political campaign against my husband… I mean, look at the very people who are involved in this. They have popped up in other settings. *The great story here for anybody willing to find it, write about it and explain it is this vast right-wing conspiracy that has been conspiring against my husband since the day he announced for president.*
> ...


You completely miss the point. She lies and says dumb shit and it hurts her. He brags that he can lie and do bad things and his supporters won't care. Understand?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You completely miss the point. She lies and says dumb shit and it hurts her. He brags that he can lie and do bad things and his supporters won't care. Understand?


No. 

Her supporters still supported her even though they knew she lied. She lied about real things, you know, that actually happened. And as those on the left like to point out, she won the popular vote so in reality more people ignored her lies and still decided to vote for her. 

Got it now?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No.
> 
> Her supporters still supported her even though they knew she lied. She lied about real things, you know, that actually happened. And as those on the left like to point out, she won the popular vote so in reality more people ignored her lies and still decided to vote for her.
> 
> Got it now?


Maybe you forgot where we started. His payoff of $130,000 and his lawyer’s efforts to say it wasn’t Trump. Then I quoted Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ok, I get it, this is a game you want to play.
> 
> 
> From my perspective, this is part of the continuing political campaign against my husband… I mean, look at the very people who are involved in this. They have popped up in other settings. *The great story here for anybody willing to find it, write about it and explain it is this vast right-wing conspiracy that has been conspiring against my husband since the day he announced for president.*
> ...


She's a keeper.
She changes with the audience.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe you forgot where we started. His payoff of $130,000 and his lawyer’s efforts to say it wasn’t Trump. Then I quoted Trump!


We started with, at least if you go back and see what I commented on, you posting:


*We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.*

Hence my replies and question. A question you answered with a Trump quote. Sorry Xav, today you don't make sense.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> We started with, at least if you go back and see what I commented on, you posting:
> 
> 
> *We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.*
> ...


Nope, we started with my reference to his paying $130,000 to silence a porn star from discussing his affair with her. I said his fans don’t care. Then you talked about HRC,  so I reminded you of Trump’s quote about how his fans don’t care. You can keep talking about HRC’s fans not caring about her lying about being shot at. He paid off a porn star to keep quiet and brags about his fans not caring about his wrongdoing. #MAGA. He makes us proud every day. Billy Bush now says that Trump told him, “listen, it doesn’t matter if it’s true or not. You just tell them and they believe it.” You see, he knows his people. You’re one of them, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Trans MMA fighter beats opponent...
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/mar/15/anne-veriato-transgender-mma-fighter-beats-male-op/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

It’s on: Shep, Hannity, Ingraham squabble over “news” in Fox News’s opinion programming
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/16/shep-hannity-ingraham-squabble-news-fox-newss-opinion-programming/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjtpe7pr_PZAhUSS2MKHQirDLoQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw20EqxpLjrrGWz7zEm8MP1p


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> We started with, at least if you go back and see what I commented on, you posting:
> 
> 
> *We know he’s dirty and his fans don’t care.*
> ...


Read his statement. While Trump knows that his supporters will support him no matter what, he loses supporters with things like this, he emboldens Mueller and he sows the seeds of his demise.It's one thing to pay hush money to all your affairs and lie about it, it's another  to go after the FBI while they're investigating you.

https://www.vox.com/2018/3/16/17132418/andrew-mccabe-statement


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Read his statement. While Trump knows that his supporters will support him no matter what, he loses supporters with things like this, he emboldens Mueller and he sows the seeds of his demise.It's one thing to pay hush money to all your affairs and lie about it, it's another  to go after the FBI while they're investigating you.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2018/3/16/17132418/andrew-mccabe-statement


The FBI traditionally investigates wrongdoing and crime. Trump wants to stop them from doing that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Read his statement. While Trump knows that his supporters will support him no matter what, he loses supporters with things like this, he emboldens Mueller and he sows the seeds of his demise.It's one thing to pay hush money to all your affairs and lie about it, it's another  to go after the FBI while they're investigating you.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2018/3/16/17132418/andrew-mccabe-statement


Wait... I thpught you posted HRC lost support, but now Trump is going to lose support. 

Pick a side already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

State-Enforced Paganism in America
FAY VOSHELL
Recently the Huffington Post published an interview with Malcom Brenner, who had sex with a dolphin. He defended his bestiality, saying: “And I’m hoping that in a more enlightened future, zoophilia will be no more regarded as controversial or harmful than interracial sex is today.”

For those who have watched the steady descent of the sexual revolution into an abyss of deviancy, there is not much that surprises. Many predicted the results of following the “If it feels good, do it” mantra of the 60s would mean open season on all Christian sexual mores. They have watched as the so-called freedom of sexual choice has become so absolute that even pedophilia is viewed with increasing acceptance.

But the most powerfully dangerous ideation of the sexual revolution has arisen in the form of transgenderism, which advocates freedom to choose gender, thus distorting, blurring, or even eradicating the distinction between male and female.

The New Paganism has succeeded in creating a network of stifling regulations affecting every area of Christian life. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/stateenforced_paganism_in_america.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope, we started with my reference to his paying $130,000 to silence a porn star from discussing his affair with her. I said his fans don’t care. Then you talked about HRC,  so I reminded you of Trump’s quote about how his fans don’t care. You can keep talking about HRC’s fans not caring about her lying about being shot at. He paid off a porn star to keep quiet and brags about his fans not caring about his wrongdoing. #MAGA. He makes us proud every day. Billy Bush now says that Trump told him, “listen, it doesn’t matter if it’s true or not. You just tell them and they believe it.” You see, he knows his people. You’re one of them, right?


Again, nope. 

It started where I came in. Please follow along, I know you can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The FBI traditionally investigates wrongdoing and crime. Trump wants to stop them from doing that.


Who do you think called for mccabes firing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who do you think called for mccabes firing?


It was a political hack job, a vengeance killing, Trump did it and should fry for it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again, nope.
> 
> It started where I came in. Please follow along, I know you can.


All good. Keep talking about Hillary. Talk about Senator Dole, too...maybe Jimmy Carter?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait... I thpught you posted HRC lost support, but now Trump is going to lose support.
> 
> Pick a side already.


Huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> All good. Keep talking about Hillary. Talk about Senator Dole, too...maybe Jimmy Carter?


You are conversing with the mentally unstable and factually challenged, they repeat what they are told to repeat . . . sometimes they get stuck in a time warp loop.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s on: Shep, Hannity, Ingraham squabble over “news” in Fox News’s opinion programming
> 15 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/16/shep-hannity-ingraham-squabble-news-fox-newss-opinion-programming/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjtpe7pr_PZAhUSS2MKHQirDLoQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw20EqxpLjrrGWz7zEm8MP1p


The problem is the fans (you know, the ones Trump says would support him even if he shot somebody on Fifth Avenue) don’t know the difference between Shep’s news and Hannity and Ingraham’s Pravda.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The problem is the fans (you know, the ones Trump says would support him even if he shot somebody on Fifth Avenue) don’t know the difference between Shep’s news and Hannity and Ingraham’s Pravda.


Assuming they watch them at all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are conversing with the mentally unstable and factually challenged, they repeat what they are told to repeat . . . sometimes they get stuck in a time warp loop.


#Babbletime


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was a political hack job, a vengeance killing, Trump did it and should fry for it.


The FBI did it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The problem is the fans (you know, the ones Trump says would support him even if he shot somebody on Fifth Avenue) don’t know the difference between Shep’s news and Hannity and Ingraham’s Pravda.


C'mon Juan why do you keep bringing this up? Your ilk questioning the veracity of any story, considering where you all get your talking points is just mind boggling... what a fken hypocrite.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> C'mon Juan why do you keep bringing this up? Your ilk questioning the veracity of any story, considering where you all get your talking points is just mind boggling... what a fken hypocrite.


Not a hypocrite at all. Investigate everywhere and learn whose news is fake and whose is real. When America was great, we had standards. That’s not to say that CNN and msnbc aren’t so biased as to make them nearly unwatchable (well, msnbc anyway), but they rarely provide false info and when they do, they correct. Such is not the case with the other side. And btw, did you check out the sports page on the daily caller? You should.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not a hypocrite at all.


There's not going back now.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not a hypocrite at all. Investigate everywhere and learn whose news is fake and whose is real. When America was great, we had standards. That’s not to say that CNN and msnbc aren’t so biased as to make them nearly unwatchable (well, msnbc anyway), but they rarely provide false info and when they do, they correct. Such is not the case with the other side. And btw, did you check out the sports page on the daily caller? You should.


Really, CNN, MSNBC and other left wing propaganda outlets rarely provide false info... that's a joke right? What the about the news that is ignored?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Really, CNN, MSNBC and other left wing propaganda outlets rarely provide false info... that's a joke right? What the about the news that is ignored?


How about that dude Maddow, he lies all the time.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Really, CNN, MSNBC and other left wing propaganda outlets rarely provide false info... that's a joke right? What the about the news that is ignored?


Not buying the false info allegation but I agree they do ignore stuff that doesn’t fit the liberal agenda and they cover stuff that does even if it’s not especially newsworthy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not buying the false info allegation but I agree they do ignore stuff that doesn’t fit the liberal agenda and they cover stuff that does even if it’s not especially newsworthy


The difference like you said before is in accountability, right wing outlets don't do corrections or retractions when they are proven wrong. Responsibility and accountability are now in the exclusive domain of the center/left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference like you said before is in accountability, right wing outlets don't do corrections or retractions when they are proven wrong. Responsibility and accountability are now in the exclusive domain of the center/left.


Fakenews


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fakenews


Nothing funnier than watching the back peddling, but still all fingers pointed at us people.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nutters might have to pay for making shit up this time.
> I hope this becomes a trend.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/14/media/seth-rich-lawsuit-fox-news/index.html



*No one will pay but the Democrats/DNC/Debbie Wasserman Schultz/Donna Brazile/Xavier Becerra/Maxine Waters/Kamala Harris/Hillary Clinton/Barry Soetoro......Etc !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not buying the false info allegation but I agree they do ignore stuff that doesn’t fit the liberal agenda and they cover stuff that does even if it’s not especially newsworthy


When speculation is delivered as fact, then it's 100% fake partisan BS.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> When speculation is delivered as fact, then it's 100% fake partisan BS.


Unless it’s delivered as speculation


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing funnier than watching the back peddling, but still all fingers pointed at us people.


Pedaling. Nobody is selling backs.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You completely miss the point. She lies and says dumb shit and it hurts her. He brags that he can lie and do bad things and his supporters won't care. Understand?


Here is where you posted that it hurts HRC when she lied and state Trump supporters don't care, thus it doesn't hurt him.

But later you flip flopped..


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ok, I get it, this is a game you want to play.
> 
> 
> From my perspective, this is part of the continuing political campaign against my husband… I mean, look at the very people who are involved in this. They have popped up in other settings. *The great story here for anybody willing to find it, write about it and explain it is this vast right-wing conspiracy that has been conspiring against my husband since the day he announced for president.*
> ...


Since you are so knowledgeable I am sure you have read Trump's book "The Art of the Deal", correct? Then you know how he operates, "if you lie three times, they will believe you".  That pretty much sums up his moral convictions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are conversing with the mentally unstable and factually challenged, they repeat what they are told to repeat . . . sometimes they get stuck in a time warp loop.


Don't you ever get tired of the duck shit you spew?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference like you said before is in accountability, right wing outlets don't do corrections or retractions when they are proven wrong. Responsibility and accountability are now in the exclusive domain of the center/left.


Same as Trump. Never admit anything. He said to Billy Bush, “just tell ‘em anything and they’ll believe it.” The cynicism is off the charts. See lambchop’s quote from Trump’s book two posts above this one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Pedaling. Nobody is selling backs.


You can be my new editor.
e-edit has lost his mojo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing funnier than watching the back peddling, but still all fingers pointed at us people.


He is worse than I thought and I thought he was worse than I thought he was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Since you are so knowledgeable I am sure you have read Trump's book "The Art of the Deal", correct? Then you know how he operates, "if you lie three times, they will believe you".  That pretty much sums up his moral convictions.


What do you think about Hillary's moral fiber?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about Hillary's moral fiber?


If she were president that would definitely be a conversation worth having, as it is about the actual president. He paid $25m to settle a fraud case for ripping off students, correct? He paid $130K hush money to a porn star and now denies he knows her, correct? Or is that fake news. What was the result of the Benghazi investigation? She was found negligent in her email handling, correct? What was the whitewater finding? Was she penalized? And she isn’t president, correct?


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t know. The cover-up is always the issue. And when you have your lawyer pay $130K in hush money to silence the porn star, you’re dirty. Period.



*Not only are you Jealous n Envious......but I truly believe your one*
*and only " Suck Job " came from this piece of equipment !*







*Bwhhhaaaaaaaaaa !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Since you are so knowledgeable I am sure you have read Trump's book "The Art of the Deal", correct? Then you know how he operates, "if you lie three times, they will believe you".  That pretty much sums up his moral convictions.


I like lamb chops with a white wine gravy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 17, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Since you are so knowledgeable I am sure you have read Trump's book "The Art of the Deal", correct? Then you know how he operates, "if you lie three times, they will believe you".  That pretty much sums up his moral convictions.


Ok


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Someone help me out here. Trump denies knowing or having sex with Stormy, correct? But he’s suing her for $20m for violating her NDA? How does that work? Nutters, help me out please.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Someone help me out here. Trump denies knowing or having sex with Stormy, correct? But he’s suing her for $20m for violating her NDA? How does that work? Nutters, help me out please.


It's complicated counselor.
It all has to do with contract law, legalese, etc...things you know not....
Not to worry, it will all be sorted out and in the end folks will just say, 'it's only about sex'.  

ps. I got your nutters hangin'


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's complicated counselor.
> It all has to do with contract law, legalese, etc...things you know not....
> Not to worry, it will all be sorted out and in the end folks will just say, 'it's only about sex'.
> 
> ps. I got your nutters hangin'


except it's not. it's about the cover-up. and the lies. by the way, if you don't think Russia and porn stars and firings add up come election time, then you nutters got another think coming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing funnier than watching the back peddling, but still all fingers pointed at us people.


Looks like your desperation is showing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like lamb chops with a white wine gravy.


 . . . and you love your authoritarians. You people certainly wear your (mental) issues on your sleeves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Someone help me out here. Trump denies knowing or having sex with Stormy, correct? But he’s suing her for $20m for violating her NDA? How does that work? Nutters, help me out please.


Yes. Yes. Don't know.  Does that help you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you love your authoritarians. You people certainly wear your (mental) issues on your sleeves.


Don't you love Mueller's Authority?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like your desperation is showing.


QTCB


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> except it's not. it's about the cover-up. and the lies. by the way, if you don't think Russia and porn stars and firings add up come election time, then you nutters got another think coming.


Wow counselor....hmmmm... 
Cover up? It was a legal agreement between the parties. They are made daily regarding many different things. 
I didn't say any of this wouldn't come up. Where did you get that fucking dumb ass thought? 
But, just as Clinton supporters have said for years, it's only about sex. 
The problem was Clinton lied under OATH....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you love your authoritarians. You people certainly wear your (mental) issues on your sleeves.


Quack!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

From that commie Trey Gowdy...
I guess he likes America after all.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/03/18/gowdy-trumps-lawyer-did-president-disservice-in-urging-end-to-mueller-probe.html


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> From that commie Trey Gowdy...
> I guess he likes America after all.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/03/18/gowdy-trumps-lawyer-did-president-disservice-in-urging-end-to-mueller-probe.html


Congress may soon find their balls and do the right thing.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Congress may soon find their balls and do the right thing.


I’m hoping these nutters find theirs. They’ve all ascended into their groins as America’s demographics change


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If she were president that would definitely be a conversation worth having, as it is about the actual president. He paid $25m to settle a fraud case for ripping off students, correct? He paid $130K hush money to a porn star and now denies he knows her, correct? Or is that fake news. What was the result of the Benghazi investigation? She was found negligent in her email handling, correct? What was the whitewater finding? Was she penalized? And she isn’t president, correct?


Correct.  But the million dollar question is   HTF did you smart people lose to a POS like Trump?.....#demssayelectionrigged


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Congress may soon find their balls and do the right thing.


Agree.  Hillaryʻs balls couldnʻt get the job done for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m hoping these nutters find theirs. They’ve all ascended into their groins as America’s demographics change


Ascension, is that why democrats nominated Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Hillaryʻs balls couldnʻt get the job done for you people.


#thatswhyshewearspantsuits


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Hillaryʻs balls couldnʻt get the job done for you people.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Ascension, is that why democrats nominated Hillary?


Obsess much? She's not president nor after decades of trying to pin something, anything on her by the loons of the right guilty of anything. The jury, "Special Counsels Investigation" is still out on Trump. Trump has lied, cheated and lived his entire life fighting criminal wrongdoing and sexual deviant issues, why would now be any different?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m hoping these nutters find theirs. They’ve all ascended into their groins as America’s demographics change


That would your party... you know the party of "neutral gender" and digit genders.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If she were president that would definitely be a conversation worth having, as it is about the actual president. He paid $25m to settle a fraud case for ripping off students, correct? He paid $130K hush money to a porn star and now denies he knows her, correct? Or is that fake news. What was the result of the Benghazi investigation? She was found negligent in her email handling, correct? What was the whitewater finding? Was she penalized? And she isn’t president, correct?


It's amazing. I can't recall a candidate that lost a Presidential Election that kept themselves in the limelight as much as HRC has. Gotta ask yourself why..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's amazing. I can't recall a candidate that lost a Presidential Election that kept themselves in the limelight as much as HRC has. Gotta ask yourself why..


Superior intellect Iʻm told.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obsess much? She's not president nor after decades of trying to pin something, anything on her by the loons of the right guilty of anything. The jury, "Special Counsels Investigation" is still out on Trump. Trump has lied, cheated and lived his entire life fighting criminal wrongdoing and sexual deviant issues, why would now be any different?


Pathetic isnʻt it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Not political but saw this today. When I watched it I was saying OMG..

https://www.nbcnews.com/video/dramatic-video-shows-ski-lift-running-out-of-control-sending-skiers-flying-into-the-air-1187833411832


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not political but saw this today. When I watched it I was saying OMG..
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/video/dramatic-video-shows-ski-lift-running-out-of-control-sending-skiers-flying-into-the-air-1187833411832


Definitely not political...you wouldn’t show people in Georgia going backwards...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Who keep


Multi Sport said:


> It's amazing. I can't recall a candidate that lost a Presidential Election that kept themselves in the limelight as much as HRC has. Gotta ask yourself why..


Who keeps her in the limelight? I hardly ever hear about her except the right wing going on and on daily. She does speaking engagements like any former Secretary of State or diplomat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who keep
> 
> Who keeps her in the limelight? I hardly ever hear about her except the right wing going on and on daily. She does speaking engagements like any former Secretary of State or diplomat.


Wonder if the Committee of 300 accepted her.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who keep
> 
> Who keeps her in the limelight? I hardly ever hear about her except the right wing going on and on daily. She does speaking engagements like any former Secretary of State or diplomat.


And what does she say at these "speaking engagements? I will give you a hint...she's obsessed about something that happened in Nov 2016. Care to take a guess?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And what does she say at these "speaking engagements? I will give you a hint...she's obsessed about something that happened in Nov 2016. Care to take a guess?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

She 


*GOBEARGO* said:


> And what does she say at these "speaking engagements? I will give you a hint...she's obsessed about something that happened in Nov 2016. Care to take a guess?


She needs to look at her own huge flaws, get over the election and join Barack and the rest of us in reminding the world what an asshole we elected. And she needs to take responsibility for helping.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> She
> 
> She needs to look at her own huge flaws, get over the election and join Barack and the rest of us in reminding the world what an asshole we elected. And she needs to take responsibility for helping.


She? Who did you vote for in the primary?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> She
> 
> She needs to look at her own huge flaws, get over the election and join Barack and the rest of us in reminding the world what an asshole we elected. And she needs to take responsibility for helping.


This is why she is still reported on. Between falling or break dancing I'm not sure which, the hag can't keep her piehole shut. And of course you don't hear or read about her cringe worthy comments remarks because your "news" organizations choose not to in hope one day soon she falls and never gets up.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> This is why she is still reported on. Between falling or break dancing I'm not sure which, the hag can't keep her piehole shut. And of course you don't hear or read about her cringe worthy comments remarks because your "news" organizations choose not to in hope one day soon she falls and never gets up.


You mean some media ignores her because she’s not news and her “opponent” media can’t stop covering her every move, because it keeps their followers all wound up? That sounds right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean some media ignores her because she’s not news and her “opponent” media can’t stop covering her every move, because it keeps their followers all wound up? That sounds right.


Hey Duck...does x10 know you hacked in and are posting under his name?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean some media ignores her because she’s not news and her “opponent” media can’t stop covering her every move, because it keeps their followers all wound up? That sounds right.


Wow that's some sort of spin there Juan. Ignores it because it's not good for the base, you know it, I know it, but of course you can't type it for the world to see...partisan hack.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey Duck...does x10 know you hacked in and are posting under his name?


Hey Duck, did you hear the one about Trump starting to really freak out, screaming at Mueller on Twitter and hiring some freakazoid lawyer who spouts the same DOJ conspiracy theories as Trump?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wow that's some sort of spin there Juan. Ignores it because it's not good for the base, you know it, I know it, but of course you can't type it for the world to see...partisan hack.


How many losing candidates get a bunch of attention from their “base.” McCain? Romney? Kerry? Nope. It’s the right that has to keep focusing on her. Look how excited you get talking about her. The present issue is President Trump. And boy does he have problems. Who needs to talk about her? Oh, that’s right, you do!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many losing candidates get a bunch of attention from their “base.” McCain? Romney? Kerry? Nope. It’s the right that has to keep focusing on her. Look how excited you get talking about her. The present issue is President Trump. And boy does he have problems. Who needs to talk about her? Oh, that’s right, you do!


Memory issues?...you brought it up in your post...remember? And the base you speak of still thinks she won, but was robbed by the pesky Russians, white men, women, women who can't think for themselves, Facebook, electoral college, deplorables, and the list goes on & on.  So no, I don't get "excited" talking about the best candidate your party could come up with and put before the American people. But since you brought it to the table, thought I set the record straight...you're welcome.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Memory issues?...you brought it up in your post...remember? And the base you speak of still thinks she won, but was robbed by the pesky Russians, white men, women, women who can't think for themselves, Facebook, electoral college, deplorables, and the list goes on & on.  So no, I don't get "excited" talking about the best candidate your party could come up with and put before the American people. But since you brought it to the table, thought I set the record straight...you're welcome.


See p.11, joe’s note about Hillary and my response. I didn’t bring it up.never do. Always you guys. You’re obsessed with her.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> See p.11, joe’s note about Hillary and my response. I didn’t bring it up.never do. Always you guys. You’re obsessed with her.


Holy cow...let me help you.

*"Who keeps her in the limelight? I hardly ever hear about her except the right wing going on and on daily. She does speaking engagements like any former Secretary of State or diplomat".
*
Remember now? This is what *I* responded to. I corrected you, so please stop the nonsense.

And honestly, did you type that comment about being "obsessed" with a straight face? Me think that a few in here are a tad "obsessed" with one DT...no?


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Me think that a few in here are a tad "obsessed" with one DT...no?


He is SCROTUS dumbshit...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Holy cow...let me help you.
> 
> *"Who keeps her in the limelight? I hardly ever hear about her except the right wing going on and on daily. She does speaking engagements like any former Secretary of State or diplomat".
> *
> ...


He’s the president and, hence, worthy of discussion. She’s not.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> He is SCROTUS dumbshit...


Hey look who's back from the dead...but easy with the language GAP.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s the president and, hence, worthy of discussion. She’s not.


Don't post BS and no discussion will be necessary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Duck, did you hear the one about Trump starting to really freak out, screaming at Mueller on Twitter and hiring some freakazoid lawyer who spouts the same DOJ conspiracy theories as Trump?


No.
I don't care.
Apparently you do and you've gone off the rails.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many losing candidates get a bunch of attention from their “base.” McCain? Romney? Kerry? Nope. It’s the right that has to keep focusing on her. Look how excited you get talking about her. The present issue is President Trump. And boy does he have problems. Who needs to talk about her? Oh, that’s right, you do!


She is trying to remain relevant.  When she gives a speech she talks about the election. Why? I can't recall a single losing candidate who did this, much less over a year after they lost
Seems she still has not accepted defeat..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> She is trying to remain relevant.  When she gives a speech she talks about the election. Why? I can't recall a single losing candidate who did this, much less over a year after they lost
> Seems she still has not accepted defeat..


They were the smarter party Iʻm told.  I think theyʻre still having a hard time accepting how dumb they really are.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wow that's some sort of spin there Juan. Ignores it because it's not good for the base, you know it, I know it, but of course you can't type it for the world to see...partisan hack.


You know, a nutter calling someone he disagrees with a politically a "partisan hack" would be hypocritical.  I only mention it because you put a lot of effort into ferreting out everyone elses' hypocrisy....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know, a nutter calling someone he disagrees with a politically a "partisan hack" would be hypocritical.  I only mention it because you put a lot of effort into ferreting out everyone elses' hypocrisy....


Ho hum.. did you read the whole thread or just that particular post? Not that I care though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s the president and, hence, worthy of discussion. She’s not.


She's not President? Yep, ee know that. She's not worthy of discussion? Well, maybe you should inform the news agencies and let HRC know that as well. Maybe if she would stop talking about why she lost the election  almost a year and a half ago the she would fade away.  But something tells me that she still believes she can be President. Wow.. I hope so!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> She's not President? Yep, ee know that. She's not worthy of discussion? Well, maybe you should inform the news agencies and let HRC know that as well. Maybe if she would stop talking about why she lost the election  almost a year and a half ago the she would fade away.  But something tells me that she still believes she can be President. Wow.. I hope so!


You hope she thinks she can or you hope it happens?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> She's not President? Yep, ee know that. She's not worthy of discussion? Well, maybe you should inform the news agencies and let HRC know that as well. Maybe if she would stop talking about why she lost the election  almost a year and a half ago the she would fade away.  But something tells me that she still believes she can be President. Wow.. I hope so!


You and she are both on drugs. Get over it. Are you unaware of a major federal investigation of the president and his team, the likes of which hasn’t been seen since watergate? Now that’s newsworthy!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ho hum.. did you read the whole thread or just that particular post? Not that I care though.


I've read enough to know the kettle shouldn't be calling the pot black.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've read enough to know the kettle shouldn't be calling the pot black.


Liar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You and she are both on drugs. Get over it. Are you unaware of a major federal investigation of the president and his team, the likes of which hasn’t been seen since watergate? Now that’s newsworthy!


Haha.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Liar.


Well look at the bright side- at least you didn't call me a hypocrite.  I'll take that as progress...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You and she are both on drugs. Get over it. Are you unaware of a major federal investigation of the president and his team, the likes of which hasn’t been seen since watergate? Now that’s newsworthy!


Fake News Worthy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well look at the bright side- at least you didn't call me a hypocrite.  I'll take that as progress...


The day ain't over.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well look at the bright side- at least you didn't call me a hypocrite.  I'll take that as progress...


Why are you?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why are you?


Probably because I'm human.  Which is why I can't help but chuckle at people calling other's hypocrites as if they are so lofty.  Haha Haha


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Probably because I'm human.  Which is why I can't help but chuckle at people calling other's hypocrites as if they are so lofty.  Haha Haha


Good stuff....exceptance is a good sign to making positive changes with one's self. My work is done with you. 

Now off to work on the others...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You and she are both on drugs. Get over it. Are you unaware of a major federal investigation of the president and his team, the likes of which hasn’t been seen since watergate? Now that’s newsworthy!


So now I'm on drugs... nice. You are hilarious, and naive. YOUR candidate is the one who can not get over it. YOUR candidate is the one still talking about why she lost. I'm just here to remind you about that Sunshine. Seems like you're still bitter... 

Smile, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now I'm on drugs... nice. You are hilarious, and naive. YOUR candidate is the one who can not get over it. YOUR candidate is the one still talking about why she lost. I'm just here to remind you about that Sunshine. Seems like you're still bitter...
> 
> Smile, tomorrow is another day.


I really don’t think about her. She’s a hack and I don’t give her a second thought. Tomorrow is another day, you’re right. Mueller and Trump will be in the news.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Probably because I'm human.  Which is why I can't help but chuckle at people calling other's hypocrites as if they are so lofty.  Haha Haha



*Hypocrite....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

_*Canada moves away from 'mother', 'father' labels...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*Ohio moves to protect parents who refuse to “transition their transgender children”*
Jazz Shaw Mar 22, 2018 12:31 PM





An important test case


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

TheBlaze

Dad says daughter, 12, cried over being told she is ‘maybe a boy inside’ or ‘gay’ in sex-ed class
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/22/dad-says-daughter-12-cried-over-being-told-she-is-maybe-a-boy-inside-or-gay-in-sex-ed-class/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjnnfurooLaAhWTxIMKHSuyDg4QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw0HkiIxE2KgTvhodc51o7ER


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Middle School Invites Planned Parenthood To Indoctrinate Kids
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28568/middle-school-invites-planned-parenthood-paul-bois?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjyn5nqo4LaAhWI1IMKHS5aDF0QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0yGWiMrMYOAI2bLVeEHk2C


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Trump's Pentagon Deep-Sixes Obama's Transgender Ideology
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/2018-elections/2018/03/23/trump-pentagon-rejects-obama-transgender-ideology/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjtmPXy_YTaAhVJ5YMKHakACU8QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0IyVixKeW_9fwGoSjdwJZA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Swedish Preschools Recast Children’s Gender in Social Engineering Experiment
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/26/swedish-preschools-recast-childrens-gender-social-engineering-experiment/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiyq-7q44naAhVEYK0KHcvvBB4QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw07Eukb-lyKaPw8C5WttHAq


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Joe you've obviously got huge, almost obsessive, concerns about gender issues. Do you know why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe you've obviously got huge, almost obsessive, concerns about gender issues. Do you know why?


Yes.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes.


Care to share?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Care to share?


Your party is trying to normalize abnormal behavior, indoctrinating small children is our schools.
Queers, lesbians and trannys have mental issues.

…Preschools Recast Children’s Gender in Social Engineering Experiment


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*Gay Bar Apologizes For Flying ‘Blue Lives Matter’ Flag For Cops’ Meeting*

Amber Randall
Civil Rights Reporter

A Washington, D.C., bar was forced to apologize Saturday for hanging up a “Blue Lives Matter” flag outside its establishment after facing a backlash of anger.

Nellie’s Sports Bar displayed a pro-police flag at their restaurant because a group of gay police officers held a meeting there, reports Fox 5 DC. The blue flag angered some people who claimed it was offensive to the Black Lives Matter movement and represented “anti blackness.”

“Nellie’s Sports Bar is cancelled. In the wake of the murder of Stephon Clark and non indictment of the officers who killed Alton Sterling, they have the audacity to fly a flag that tells us they don’t value Black lives,” NoJusticeNoPride noted over Facebook.

Other people expressed similar views, with one woman calling the flag “abhorrent.”


Nellie’s said they had flown the flag to try to support the gay cops who wanted to meet there. The sports bar eventually apologized for flying the flag, promised “learn from this” and trying to make their bar a “welcoming space” for everyone.

“We now understand that flying this flag — at this point in time, in particular — was at best tone deaf, and at worst offensive. We sincerely apologize to our customers and our neighbors for this egregious mistake, and want to assure you that this flag will never fly at Nellie’s again. What it represents to you is not what we want to represent, or what we want our bar to be,” the D.C. establishment said in a statement posted to Facebook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Not right in the head, enough with social experiments.

Did PC allow abusive lesbian couple to adopt (and kill) six black children?
APRIL 2, 2018
The terrible cliff plunge of eight people off a northern California highway, and now the news that it was likely intentional, ought to raise questions...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/was_it_political_correctness_that_allowed_abusive_lesbian_couple_to_adopt_and_kill_six_black_children.html


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your party is trying to normalize abnormal behavior, indoctrinating small children is our schools.
> Queers, lesbians and trannys have mental issues.
> 
> …Preschools Recast Children’s Gender in Social Engineering Experiment


Looks like you're the one with the problem, bud. Hate and fear. Those are painful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Looks like you're the one with the problem, bud. Hate and fear. Those are painful.


He's doing all he can in attempt to sway opinions . . . the opinions of the other 3 or 4 of us in here. He's already got the full support of the nutter crowd.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Looks like you're the one with the problem, bud. Hate and fear. Those are painful.


I hate the fact that is true and fear it will only get worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's doing all he can in attempt to sway opinions . . . the opinions of the other 3 or 4 of us in here. He's already got the full support of the nutter crowd.


Just keeping the uninformed a little more informed.
Just doing my part to keep this country on top.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keeping the uninformed a little more informed.
> Just doing my part to keep this country on top.


You are the most mis-informed poster in here . . . besides nono of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the most mis-informed poster in here . . . besides nono of course.


I am happy to keep you informed.
It's not easy, but necessary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am happy to keep you informed.
> It's not easy, but necessary.


Again, your sharing of your misinformation is a dis-service to your fellow nutters because they'll believe it, the rest of us know better. If you were honest you would look at all sides of an issue (that part was hard to type whilst laughing).


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Dad says daughter, 12, cried over being told she is ‘maybe a boy inside’ or ‘gay’ in sex-ed class
> 14 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/22/dad-says-daughter-12-cried-over-being-told-she-is-maybe-a-boy-inside-or-gay-in-sex-ed-class/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjnnfurooLaAhWTxIMKHSuyDg4QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw0HkiIxE2KgTvhodc51o7ER


*A quiet/polite/stern visit with the teacher after hours in the company of other staff would *
*put a stop to this crap.....That would hopefully stop the " indoctrination " in it's tracks !*

*If they choose to pursue it further......Lawsuit City !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, your sharing of your misinformation is a dis-service to your fellow nutters because they'll believe it, the rest of us know better. If you were honest you would look at all sides of an issue (that part was hard to type whilst laughing).


Example please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Example please.


Every link to one of your silly one off stories you post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every link to one of your silly one off stories you post.


Thought so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thought so.


No, you knew so, it's obvious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the most mis-informed poster in here . . . besides nono of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*'Will & Grace' Creator Sticks It To Mike Pence: Donates John Oliver's Gay Bunny Book To Indiana Schools *
By Paul Bois


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every link to one of your silly one off stories you post.


*You should compile all of your posts into one thread......or book.*

*Call it:*

* " The Diary of a Mad Democratic Regurgitating Iron Worker "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Get help for your mental disorders.

Widespread sex addiction worsening depression among gay men
APRIL 5, 2018
Could it have something to do with the lifestyle?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/widespread_sex_addiction_worsening_depression_among_gay_men.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get help for your mental disorders.
> 
> Widespread sex addiction worsening depression among gay men
> APRIL 5, 2018
> ...


It's sweet that you are so concerned with others emotional well being, but why are you so obsessed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's sweet that you are so concerned with others emotional well being, but why are you so obsessed?


Just posting the news for the confewsed.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's sweet that you are so concerned with others emotional well being, but why are you so obsessed?


I’ve tried. Waaay too personal with him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just posting the news for the confewsed.


Besides your fellow nutters, who live to hate, no one else wants to concern themselves so much with other people's personal issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’ve tried. Waaay too personal with him.


You tried to take me on a date and I had to turn you down, that's all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides your fellow nutters, who live to hate, no one else wants to concern themselves so much with other people's personal issues.


Then why does the left try and promote the lifestyle to kids? That is my concern.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then why does the left try and promote the lifestyle to kids? That is my concern.


The left doesn’t do that. Most people, including the left, tell kids it’s ok to be who they are. If you’re scared, which so many are, you tell kids it’s “a sin” or otherwise wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then why does the left try and promote the lifestyle to kids? That is my concern.


"The left"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The left"?


Yes, the opposite of right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, the opposite of right.


All of them? Generalize much?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All of them? Generalize much?


Irony fken alert.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The left doesn’t do that. Most people, including the left, tell kids it’s ok to be who they are. If you’re scared, which so many are, you tell kids it’s “a sin” or otherwise wrong.


Is our educational system on the left side of thinking?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All of them? Generalize much?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Is our educational system on the left side of thinking?


Listen, girls. I have three kids, all boys. One former DA and college soccer player and 2 current DA players. They are hetero...so far. They all have gay friends. I don't know about gay teachers. I have told them all that if they're gay or know gay people or gay teachers, it's all fine and normal. I didn't need to tell them...they knew it instinctively as small children.  It's called being comfortable in your own skin.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Listen, girls. I have three kids, all boys. One former DA and college soccer player and 2 current DA players. They are hetero...so far. They all have gay friends. I don't know about gay teachers. I have told them all that if they're gay or know gay people or gay teachers, it's all fine and normal. I didn't need to tell them...they knew it instinctively as small children.  It's called being comfortable in your own skin.


Was typing to teaching not lifestyle... Btw no one cares about your kids resume.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The left doesn’t do that. Most people, including the left, tell kids it’s ok to be who they are. If you’re scared, which so many are, you tell kids it’s “a sin” or otherwise wrong.


I don't care what people do in the privacy of their own homes, just don't do it in front of or promote it to kids, especially in schools.
Pretty simple, don't try and make it more than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Listen, girls. I have three kids, all boys. One former DA and college soccer player and 2 current DA players. They are hetero...so far. They all have gay friends. I don't know about gay teachers. I have told them all that if they're gay or know gay people or gay teachers, it's all fine and normal. I didn't need to tell them...they knew it instinctively as small children.  It's called being comfortable in your own skin.


Did you ask them if their dad is gay?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Listen, girls. I have three kids, all boys. One former DA and college soccer player and 2 current DA players. They are hetero...so far. They all have gay friends. I don't know about gay teachers. I have told them all that if they're gay or know gay people or gay teachers, it's all fine and normal. I didn't need to tell them...they knew it instinctively as small children.  It's called being comfortable in your own skin.


Those who question themselves get nervous and sometimes lash out against their natural instincts (see: Orlando/Pulse nightclub shooter).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what people do in the privacy of their own homes, just don't do it in front of or promote it to kids, especially in schools.
> Pretty simple, don't try and make it more than that.


Again, your one off examples do not a trend make.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you ask them if their dad is gay?


Probably lawyers too... insert sarcasm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who question themselves get nervous and sometimes lash out against their natural instincts (see: Orlando/Pulse nightclub shooter).


BULLSHIT!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

8 Iranian ‘Women’s’ Soccer Team Players Are Men Awaiting Sex Change
Now this is taking one off for the team.

YIKES!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what people do in the privacy of their own homes, just don't do it in front of or promote it to kids, especially in schools.
> Pretty simple, don't try and make it more than that.


Wtf does “do it in front of” mean?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Was typing to teaching not lifestyle... Btw no one cares about your kids resume.


You should. I can teach you.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Probably lawyers too... insert sarcasm.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4938912/Milo-gets-married-Hawaii.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wtf does “do it in front of” mean?


Really?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The left doesn’t do that. Most people, including the left, tell kids it’s ok to be who they are. If you’re scared, which so many are, you tell kids it’s “a sin” or otherwise wrong.


The left does not promote it?! LOL!!!!

That is the funniest thing you have ever posted!

Naive, totally!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The left does not promote it?! LOL!!!!
> 
> That is the funniest thing you have ever posted!
> 
> Naive, totally!


I would say it is more of a flat out lie, even a fake attorney isn't that dumb.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Listen, girls. I have three kids, all boys. One former DA and college soccer player and 2 current DA players. They are hetero...so far. They all have gay friends. I don't know about gay teachers. I have told them all that if they're gay or know gay people or gay teachers, it's all fine and normal. I didn't need to tell them...they knew it instinctively as small children.  It's called being comfortable in your own skin.


You are sooooooo lost. You ever speak to a person who was gay and is now straight? You should, you would learn a ton. I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man. When I asked her why her response was that she hung around with a bunch gay friends and they encouraged her to step out, that it was OK. In other words, they convinced her. She finally figured out that it was not normal and turned her back on that lifestyle. 

We had a baby sitter who was a former lesbian. She said it was a choice, plain and simple.

But it's funny how you paint people who don't agree with your view on homosexuality as being hateful. Funny thing is I work with a lot of gay people and they all know my views. We get along great. No hate.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You are sooooooo lost. You ever speak to a person who was gay and is now straight? You should, you would learn a ton. I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man. When I asked her why her response was that she hung around with a bunch gay friends and they encouraged her to step out, that it was OK. In other words, they convinced her. She finally figured out that it was not normal and turned her back on that lifestyle.
> 
> We had a baby sitter who was a former lesbian. She said it was a choice, plain and simple.
> 
> But it's funny how you paint people who don't agree with your view on homosexuality as being hateful. Funny thing is I work with a lot of gay people and they all know my views. We get along great. No hate.


So I was right. I should teach you and yours. Sounds like your family, etc. is filled with a bunch of mushbrains who don’t know who/what they are. Everybody goes through their own nuttiness.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really?


What school is that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So I was right. I should teach you and yours. Sounds like your family, etc. is filled with a bunch of mushbrains who don’t know who/what they are. Everybody goes through their own nuttiness.


You sound like the Drunk Rat now. I'm sure that post made perfect sense to you...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What school is that?


Your boys.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your boys.


I don’t understand.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You sound like the Drunk Rat now. I'm sure that post made perfect sense to you...


You said a relative was gay who was a woman but is with a man? How is that gay? And a babysitter who goes back and forth also? So like one of those celebs I read about from time to time? Kooky!


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You said a relative was gay who was a woman but is with a man? How is that gay? And a babysitter who goes back and forth also? So like one of those celebs I read about from time to time? Kooky!


Again... you sound like the Drunk Rat. Try to make sense when you post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 8 Iranian ‘Women’s’ Soccer Team Players Are Men Awaiting Sex Change
> Now this is taking one off for the team.
> 
> YIKES!


Im pretty sure which one's are men in this pic.
I count six, possibly seven, not including flag boy on the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im pretty sure which one's are men in this pic.
> I count six, possibly seven, not including flag boy on the left.


This will definitely affect most international sports, did you happen to see the Mexico "woMAN" goalie yesterday?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This will definitely affect most international sports, did you happen to see the Mexico "woMAN" goalie yesterday?


Im pretty sure she's a woman, although somewhat mannish.
Was good to see one of my daughter's old team mates starting for Mexico.
It gives me an interesting barometer on the level of play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im pretty sure she's a woman, although somewhat mannish.
> Was good to see one of my daughter's old team mates starting for Mexico.
> It gives me an interesting barometer on the level of play.


How was she back then?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How was she back then?


KP #18 for Mexico has always been a great player.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... you sound like the Drunk Rat. Try to make sense when you post.


This was your post, right? I am quoting directly.
" I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man."

This was my post. I am quoting directly.
"You said a relative was gay who was a woman and is now with a man? How is that gay?"

You did not answer my question. Instead, you suggest that MY post doesn't make sense?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This was your post, right? I am quoting directly.
> " I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man."
> 
> This was my post. I am quoting directly.
> ...


Ah yes, sounds like you are dealing with the desperate tactics of the uber-nutter . . . the wannabe Alpha-nutter . . . the race is tight for who can be the biggest nutter of them all!


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This was your post, right? I am quoting directly.
> " I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man."
> 
> This was my post. I am quoting directly.
> ...



*Do you sell Cadillac's or Water Purifiers ......man do you attempt to deceive. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do you sell Cadillac's or Water Purifiers ......man do you attempt to deceive. *


That makes it official . . . when nono comes in to back his fellow nutty fruitcake, you know that nutty fruitcake is wrong.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Family Values Republicans are the best. 

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/06/politics/blake-farenthold-resigns-congress/index.html


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Family Values Republicans are the best.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/06/politics/blake-farenthold-resigns-congress/index.html


Nobody would have to ever ask what political party that guy was in. You'd say, "Definitely GOP. Probably a leader!"

https://www.google.com/search?q=blake+farenthold+duck+pajamas&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=DKxpOmWS_-7-6M%3A%2CnDU6HUgdMfbewM%2C_&usg=__7bOL7-w2LQdlrqCf1BLDgphFjjI=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjLlOD2y6baAhVmiVQKHQn-B9UQ9QEIKjAA#imgrc=APUGiC5aA4UqoM:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nobody would have to ever ask what political party that guy was in. You'd say, "Definitely GOP. Probably a leader!"
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=blake+farenthold+duck+pajamas&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=DKxpOmWS_-7-6M%3A%2CnDU6HUgdMfbewM%2C_&usg=__7bOL7-w2LQdlrqCf1BLDgphFjjI=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjLlOD2y6baAhVmiVQKHQn-B9UQ9QEIKjAA#imgrc=APUGiC5aA4UqoM:


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Exactly. Those are Democrats. OBVI. My photo was a Rebublican. OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Exactly. Those are Democrats. OBVI. My photo was a Rebublican. OBVI.



*FBI Seizes Website Linked To Sex Crimes; Owners Donated To Democrats*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This was your post, right? I am quoting directly.
> " I have relatives who are gay. One was married, left her husband for another woman then left her "life partner" for a man."
> 
> This was my post. I am quoting directly.
> ...


Again... makes sense in your head.   Isn't it the left that's always saying that your either born gay or straight, correct? So in the lefts eyes, she is gay. In my eyes, she is straight, always has been.

 I was trying to talk your language, the liberal lamguage.   And now that you see how dumb it dounds you try and call me out on it? Too funny dude.. keep trying. This way you will eventually figure out how absurd your politics are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... makes sense in your head.   Isn't it the left that's always saying that your either born gay or straight, correct? So in the lefts eyes, she is gay. In my eyes, she is straight, always has been.
> 
> I was trying to talk your language, the liberal lamguage.   And now that you see how dumb it dounds you try and call me out on it? Too funny dude.. keep trying. This way you will eventually figure out how absurd your politics are.


Yes, you are born gay but can choose your gender, makes perfect sense to the nut jobs.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... makes sense in your head.   Isn't it the left that's always saying that your either born gay or straight, correct? So in the lefts eyes, she is gay. In my eyes, she is straight, always has been.
> 
> I was trying to talk your language, the liberal lamguage.   And now that you see how dumb it dounds you try and call me out on it? Too funny dude.. keep trying. This way you will eventually figure out how absurd your politics are.


You said she’s gay and yet she’s with a man. I didn’t say she’s gay. I said it sounds like she’s not. Same language...English. You’re now embarrassed and confused because you said your gay female relative is with a man and I questioned you on it. You said “I have relatives who are gay.” Were you speaking as a leftist and not yourself? So the leftist, who is not you, has a gay relative who isn’t gay? Got it.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you are born gay but can choose your gender, makes perfect sense to the nut jobs.


You mean the born male who is “actually” a lesbian? That’s always a nice one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

TheBlaze

Transgender female competes in weightlifting competition in spite of 25 percent advantage
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/06/transgender-female-competes-in-weightlifting-competition-in-spite-of-25-percent-advantage/amp&ved=0ahUKEwix84fUgqfaAhUKuxQKHSnRC_8QqUMINTAC&usg=AOvVaw04lNfRLWN3OgMtyE1E94EX&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean the born male who is “actually” a lesbian? That’s always a nice one.


I was born male, and I consider myself a lesbian.
I simply have no attraction to men.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Transgender female competes in weightlifting competition in spite of 25 percent advantage
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/06/transgender-female-competes-in-weightlifting-competition-in-spite-of-25-percent-advantage/amp&ved=0ahUKEwix84fUgqfaAhUKuxQKHSnRC_8QqUMINTAC&usg=AOvVaw04lNfRLWN3OgMtyE1E94EX&ampcf=1


I cant believe this shit is allowed.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant believe this shit is allowed.


They need a rule (I thought they had one) where some measure of testosterone (or whatever) defines whether you can compete as male or female. Otherwise it seems that even if you identify female and make the change, it’s unfair if you still maintain biological or hormonal elements that give you greater strength, stemming from your male days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They need a rule (I thought they had one) where some measure of testosterone (or whatever) defines whether you can compete as male or female. Otherwise it seems that even if you identify female and make the change, it’s unfair if you still maintain biological or hormonal elements that give you greater strength, stemming from your male days.


How about we just make a rule that men compete against men and women compete against women.
The sex is determined at birth. 
End of story.


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That makes it official . . . when nono comes in to back his fellow nutty fruitcake, you know that nutty fruitcake is wrong.




*Oh my Gato....you've exposed yur little " Gato " once again.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Transgender female competes in weightlifting competition in spite of 25 percent advantage
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/06/transgender-female-competes-in-weightlifting-competition-in-spite-of-25-percent-advantage/amp&ved=0ahUKEwix84fUgqfaAhUKuxQKHSnRC_8QqUMINTAC&usg=AOvVaw04lNfRLWN3OgMtyE1E94EX&ampcf=1




*Pure and Simple ......CHEATING !*

*Mutha Fuckin CHEATING !*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/anchorage-anti-transgender-bathroom-proposition-defeated_us_5ac4bd50e4b093a1eb20e6dd


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Exactly. Those are Democrats. OBVI. My photo was a Rebublican. OBVI.


You're a hypocrite OBVI.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You said she’s gay and yet she’s with a man. I didn’t say she’s gay. I said it sounds like she’s not. Same language...English. You’re now embarrassed and confused because you said your gay female relative is with a man and I questioned you on it. You said “I have relatives who are gay.” Were you speaking as a leftist and not yourself? So the leftist, who is not you, has a gay relative who isn’t gay? Got it.


Hey dumbass the woman THOUGHT she was gay... get it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Pure and Simple ......CHEATING !*
> 
> *Mutha Fuckin CHEATING !*


Are you a competitive weight lifter?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You said she’s gay and yet she’s with a man. I didn’t say she’s gay. I said it sounds like she’s not. Same language...English. You’re now embarrassed and confused because you said your gay female relative is with a man and I questioned you on it. You said “I have relatives who are gay.” Were you speaking as a leftist and not yourself? So the leftist, who is not you, has a gay relative who isn’t gay? Got it.


Maybe you twist stuff around because you're a lawyer?

Never posted you said she is gay.. you should go back and check what I actually posted.

Embarrassed? Only at your lack of comprehension skills.

But it does appear that you believe being gay is a choice since you posted that you think my relative is not gay. I agree with you on this point.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey dumbass the woman THOUGHT she was gay... get it?


Oh he gets it..


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe you twist stuff around because heyou're a lawyer?
> 
> Never posted you said she is gay.. you should go back and check what I actually posted.
> 
> ...


Help me out here. Didn’t you say you have gay relatives? You did. And didn’t you say one  of them  left a man for a woman but then ended up with a man? So how is she gay? Why do you call her gay? Because she experimented with homosexuality?  I think women do that a lot more than men. In fact, here’s a famous adage about that...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Help me out here. Didn’t you say you have gay relatives? You did. And didn’t you say one  of them  left a man for a woman but then ended up with a man? So how is she gay? Why do you call her gay? Because she experimented with homosexuality?


Sounds like a mighty confused family.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a mighty confused family.


No shit. Nobody knows what they are. Even the babysitters are confised. They have Multi’s head spinning and I don’t blame him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Help me out here. Didn’t you say you have gay relatives? You did. And didn’t you say one  of them  left a man for a woman but then ended up with a man? So how is she gay? Why do you call her gay? Because she experimented with homosexuality?  I think women do that a lot more than men. In fact, here’s a famous adage about that...


Experimenting and leaving your husband are two different things. Yes, I did post that I had a gay relative. If I had posted that she used to be gay you would have argued that point with me. 

So now... do you nelieve that a person is born gay?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No shit. Nobody knows what they are. Even the babysitters are confised. They have Multi’s head spinning and I don’t blame him.


Multi is the only one confused . . . confused as to how to set up the narrative to back his point.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Experimenting and leaving your husband are two different things. Yes, I did post that I had a gay relative. If I had posted that she used to be gay you would have argued that point with me.
> 
> So now... do you nelieve that a person is born gay?


Yes, I do. But we have certainly seen many examples where women (rarely men) have “chosen” to experiment.

I get in a lot of trouble with my lib friends for this , but when I see teen children of friends switching over to transgender or homosexuality all of a sudden, I ask the parents “were like like this as littler kids. If so, this is what they are. If not, they’re just teens and teens do all sorts of crazy stuff.”


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes, I do. But we have certainly seen many examples where women (rarely men) have “chosen” to experiment.
> 
> I get in a lot of trouble with my lib friends for this , but when I see teen children of friends switching over to transgender or homosexuality all of a sudden, I ask the parents “were like like this as littler kids. If so, this is what they are. If not, they’re just teens and teens do all sorts of crazy stuff.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes, I do. But we have certainly seen many examples where women (rarely men) have “chosen” to experiment.
> 
> I get in a lot of trouble with my lib friends for this , but when I see teen children of friends switching over to transgender or homosexuality all of a sudden, I ask the parents “were like like this as littler kids. If so, this is what they are. If not, they’re just teens and teens do all sorts of crazy stuff.”


So you believe that a person is born gay...

But yet you tried to point out that my relative is not gay. 

You are one confused, gender bending lawyer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Multi is the only one confused . . . confused as to how to set up the narrative to back his point.


Hmmm... the only way you know about my narrative is if you are reading my post. I knew it. What a coward...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes, I do. But we have certainly seen many examples where women (rarely men) have “chosen” to experiment.
> 
> I get in a lot of trouble with my lib friends for this , but when I see teen children of friends switching over to transgender or homosexuality all of a sudden, I ask the parents “were like like this as littler kids. If so, this is what they are. If not, they’re just teens and teens do all sorts of crazy stuff.”


I have never seen or heard of any of my friends kids doing that.
You need to quit fucking lying lying.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you believe that a person is born gay...
> 
> But yet you tried to point out that my relative is not gay.
> 
> You are one confused, gender bending lawyer.


Let's ask her. Does she know you go around on blogs calling her gay? I wonder what her man thinks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey dumbass the woman THOUGHT she was gay... get it?


Does this mean I may not be a lesbian?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Does this mean I may not be a lesbian?


Dream on. There’s no way you’re not a lesbian.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Dream on. There’s no way you’re not a lesbian.


I sure feel like one, thanks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Does this mean I may not be a lesbian?


There's no doubt that you are a lesbian trapped in a mans body....be free, go with whom you really are....


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a competitive weight lifter?



*Again Gato Rat.....you mindlessly support my past observations of your overall*
*character......You are NOT a seeker of the TRUTH, nor are you the " Honest "*
*competitive type. *

*Asking me if I am a competitive weight lifter is clearly an avoidance of the TRUTH.*

*The He/She is Cheating......No if/and or buts.....It's CHEATING !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Again Gato Rat.....you mindlessly support my past observations of your overall*
> *character......You are NOT a seeker of the TRUTH, nor are you the " Honest "*
> *competitive type. *
> 
> ...


One of my nieces held the bench press world record, and may still hold it. (I havent kept up)
She benched 228 lbs when she weighed 122 (if memory serves)

All girl. She's been a fashion model and a stunt woman, and is currently working in the movie business.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let's ask her. Does she know you go around on blogs calling her gay? I wonder what her man thinks.


No problem. I'll PM you here phone number and maybe the two of can go out on a date?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Does this mean I may not be a lesbian?


No more hitting from the ladies tees, like husker does.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No more hitting from the ladies tees, like husker does.


Bull lezbos like me hit from the back tees.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No problem. I'll PM you here phone number and maybe the two of can go out on a date?


I’m taken. But thanks for the offer...she sounds fun!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

*5 Men Identifying as Women Will Compete as Females in Boston Marathon*
*[URL='http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/09/is-nfl-getting-soft-with-new-helmet-contact-rules/'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/09/aldon-smith-arrested-third-time-two-months/'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/09/aldon-smith-arrested-third-time-two-months/'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/09/huffpo-writer-deletes-tweet-congratulating-patrick-reed-masters-win-calls-bigot/'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/09/huffpo-writer-deletes-tweet-congratulating-patrick-reed-masters-win-calls-bigot/#disqus_thread']58** Comments[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]*[/URL]
*Transgender Female Loses Weightlifting Championship in Freak Accident*
362 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Requiem for a Transsexualized Boy
DEBORAH C. TYLER
The transsexualization of young boys is the up and coming psychological abuse form of our time.
By Deborah C. Tyler
Every society should be judged first and foremost on the way it treats innocent children. The sexualization of children in any form is a deep stain upon the adults who commit it.

In recent years, there has been concern about the media sexualization of little girls, especially for the purpose of entertainment or advertising. This form of exploitation is psychological child abuse. It involves dressing and making up girls in a manner inappropriate to their age and detrimental to their healthy psychological development. In addition to drawing unwholesome, psychologically damaging attention to the child, a side-effect is that sexualized attire – heeled shoes, tight clothes, heavy makeup – prevents girls from experiencing unselfconscious joys like running, jumping, and playing games with other children.

Now there is an up and coming form of child psychological abuse in the service of the complex psycho-political delusional system summarized in the "LGBT" amalgamation: the transsexualization of young boys, which directly parallels the sexualization of young girls. Sara Gilbert, executive producer of the _Roseanne_ show, who is a lesbian, claims responsibility for the nine-year-old transsexualized character on that show named Mark.

Mark could have been written as a young man doing things boys are good at. He could have been a computer prodigy leading his working-class family into the new world or a young savior of the planet building solar contraptions in the backyard, or perhaps an athlete with a shelf full of trophies, with all the financial struggles of his family to support his training. But a lesbian executive producer is not going to tolerate a vital masculine character. While such a character would be a beneficial model for other fatherless boys, he will not serve the LGBT spiritual malady as a transsexualized boy does. It rings true that Gilbert, who will not produce a son with a man she loves, is politically if not erotically gratified to transform a vibrant boy into a tutued female simulant. Gilbert typifies the entertainment business mindset that it is progress to give America a listless, sedentary, socially isolated, transsexualized nine-year-old boy imprisoned in a thick, sequined choker.

The commitment of the American entertainment industry to lesbian, "gay," bisexual, and "transgender" cultural and political dominance cannot be overestimated. No dank, priest-ridden church could be more dogmatic, no cult more intolerant of non-believers than LGBT doctrinaires. The affirmative transsexualization of girls, the Shiloh Jolie-Pitt syndrome – girls dressed like miniature men in dark, rough clothing, beautiful hair hacked short around grim-set faces – is tragic. It leads to sex identity confusion and plants seeds of rage watered by justifying the impossible demand to be honored as one's identity du jour. The transsexualization of male children is a battlefront in the war on boys. Draining away the masculine vitality and smudgy playfulness of boys is attempted psychological homicide.

Mark is literally marginalized in the show's cast photo, off to the side and unrecognizable as a boy. This marginalization will be hard to overcome as long as he is a manikin for frocks and frills. The amount of psychological energy used up by any form of transsexualization and the paralyzing psychosocial ambiguity it introduces into every human connection necessarily makes Mark a one-dimensional character. Adult transsexuals who have turned away from the strongest challenges and deepest joys of their natural sex, but who cannot reach those depths of experience in the opposite one, suffer that same one-dimensionality.

The character Mark is not just a boy who paints his fingernails for a hoot. He is transsexualized from the top of his pixie-style haircut to the bottom of his fringed skirt, sometimes decked out like a miniature RuPaul. Since nine-year-olds cannot shop for themselves, or describe their preferred hairstyle at a salon, it is assumed that his mother encourages his female appearance.

*More inHome*

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/please_not_another_speaker_pelosi.html



https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/california_democrat_pushes_new_law_to_gut_first_amendment.html

In the 1950s, American women and girls escaped the limitations imposed by skirts and dresses. Women did not have to live life side-saddle anymore. LGBT politics, which produced the hoax called gender theory, is eager to be validated by pushing enfeebled boys like Mark back into skirts.

Mark tells his mother that the other kids think he's weird, and she replies that their whole family is weird. That's a cruel falsehood. Only Mark is weird in an obvious, pathetic way. Of course he is a liability to other children; his transsexualization is a barrier to the easy flow of friendship with either boys or girls. He is never going to slide into second base or buy cheap perfume at the drug store for the girl he has a crush on. He moves like a ghost, floating around in his fat, loud, living family.

Gilbert congratulates herself on introducing the transsexualized character because it "represents the world" today. This boy in skirts represents the way rich lesbian Hollywood types want to imagine the world is today. If children are raised by parents who admire deviancy, abnormalities will develop. The inhabitants of Sara Gilbert's world who buy tickets to listen to Hillary Clinton's rambling hatred are so insular, so smug, that they don't even know that the real world of American life exists. In Gilbert's world, parents can afford expensive private educations that resemble treatment centers for kids like Mark who parented themselves and never told themselves "no." In the real world, public schools and religious schools have dress codes that do not allow a student to dress in a distracting manner.

Sara Gilbert told the press the character of Mark is not "transgender," not "transitioning," and "he is too young to be gay." What? The first commandment of LGBT dogma is that "gays" are born that way. She preferred to depict a straight boy who dresses head to toe like a girl every day, rather than a "gay" boy who dresses normally. Isn't that homophobia? Yes, but it's lesbian homophobia, so it doesn't count. Regarding the character of Mark, Gilbert said, "We did a lot of research because we wanted to make sure and do it properly." This means that Gilbert and her writers turned to an extant body of knowledge for guidance. What literature did the creators of _Roseanne_ study to "properly" portray a nine-year-old cross-dresser? Did they view this as a moral question and turn to the foundations of Judeo-Christian morality; to the Bible; or, perhaps under Roseanne Barr's influence, to commentary on the Torah?

There is only one extant piece of literature that would normalize the transsexualization of this child. It is a recent, utterly biased bit of pseudo-science, begun in the 1980s and written almost entirely by homosexual "researchers," called "gender theory." Gender theory is high-toned psychobabble rationalization concocted wholly and solely in the service of LGBT politics. I will donate $1,000 to the local domestic violence program if Gilbert provides the "research" she studied and the authors are not predominantly LGBT-oriented.

How many nine-year-old boys do you know who claim to be real boys "inside" but dress up like a girl for school every day? If such a child existed, here's some real psychology provided by the great Alfred Adler decades before the world went mad that would help such a boy. Adler said that to help troubled children, it is important to discover not the cause of their behavior, but the purpose. He identified four purposes of behavior such as exhibited by Mark: 1) to gain attention, 2) to gain power and control over others, 3) to express anger, and 4) because of a sense of inferiority of masculinity. If such a child as Mark actually existed, if his parents believed they were responsible for his well-being and were honest about the severe psychological, social, and health difficulties transsexuality causes, this theory would be a good place to start.




https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/the_truth_about_fake_news.html

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/please_not_another_speaker_pelosi.html

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/california_democrat_pushes_new_law_to_gut_first_amendment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Model Starts Social Media Campaign To Be First 'Transwoman Of Color' To Walk In Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29366/model-starts-social-media-campaign-be-first-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwia0uPZnbfaAhVL5oMKHa5gD0EQqUMIXTAI&usg=AOvVaw20Y6dwa7rBkkdE-rlPAVpe


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *5 Men Identifying as Women Will Compete as Females in Boston Marathon*
> *58 Comments*
> *Transgender Female Loses Weightlifting Championship in Freak Accident*
> 362 Comments


Good.
Serves the cheating freak right.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Anybody hear about the Oklahoma Thunder announcer who referred to Westbrook being out of his “cotton-pickin’” mind the other night?
So the idiot Trumpers will say that’s an old saying and only PC a-holes would worry about it.
People who evolve will, of course, point out that the reason nobody says that anymore is because it has an obviously racist slave derivation so we have outgrown the phrase.
Therefore, about 40% of us are the idiots who will say it’s ok to say that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Anybody hear about the Oklahoma Thunder announcer who referred to Westbrook being out of his “cotton-pickin’” mind the other night?
> So the idiot Trumpers will say that’s an old saying and only PC a-holes would worry about it.
> People who evolve will, of course, point out that the reason nobody says that anymore is because it has an obviously racist slave derivation so we have outgrown the phrase.
> Therefore, about 40% of us are the idiots who will say it’s ok to say that.


Its an old saying and only PC a-holes are worried about it.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its an old saying and only PC a-holes are worried about it.


The saying is almost dead, only a few older people use it, especially in places like OK. We are smart enough not to pass it to the next generation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The saying is almost dead, only a few older people use it, especially in places like OK. We are smart enough not to pass it to the next generation.


You're out of your cotton pik'n mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The saying is almost dead, only a few older people use it, especially in places like OK. We are smart enough not to pass it to the next generation.


*BOO! You Pussy.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The saying is almost dead, only a few older people use it, especially in places like OK. We are smart enough not to pass it to the next generation.


White folks picked cotton also counselor...
 Is pointing that out racist?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> White folks picked cotton also counselor...
> Is pointing that out racist?


Don’t be an idiot.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're out of your cotton pik'n mind.


Like I said. The saying is dead and the folks who used it are dying off. I think that’s why you guys are so scared.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like I said. The saying is dead and the folks who used it are dying off. I think that’s why you guys are so scared.


Scared?
Of pc wankers from the left?
Please.
As far dying off....in your wildest fantasies perhaps? 
Think again counselor


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Scared?
> Of pc wankers from the left?
> Please.
> As far dying off....in your wildest fantasies perhaps?
> Think again counselor


Lion, why do you think nobody uses the phrase any more? I haven’t used it in years. Have you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, why do you think nobody uses the phrase any more? I haven’t used it in years. Have you?


Who cares?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who cares?


Point made. I will take the win and go home.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like I said. The saying is dead and the folks who used it are dying off. I think that’s why you guys are so scared.


 The kind of shit you concern yourself with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Point made. I will take the win and go home.


Congrats.
Your participation trophy is in the mail.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> White folks picked cotton also counselor...
> Is pointing that out racist?


"White folks" is a racist phrase, especially when used in the same sentence with "cotton".
Please do the right thing and accept a more inclusive censorship.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, why do you think nobody uses the phrase any more? I haven’t used it in years. Have you?


No one picks cotton anymore...and if you do,  you're out of your fucking mind.
I agree that it's an antiquated saying. Doesn't make it racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats.
> Your participation trophy is in the mail.


Hiz shelf is full.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one picks cotton anymore...and if you do,  you're out of your fucking mind.
> I agree that it's an antiquated saying. Doesn't make it racist.


He iz just one of our white SJW's looking to be offended for no reason.
He just missed another ambulance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He iz just one of our white SJW's looking to be offended for no reason.
> He just missed another ambulance.


Waaaa-mbulance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one picks cotton anymore...and if you do,  you're out of your fucking mind.
> I agree that it's an antiquated saying. Doesn't make it racist.


Everything is racist to those people.
Wonder why?


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one picks cotton anymore...and if you do,  you're out of your fucking mind.
> I agree that it's an antiquated saying. Doesn't make it racist.


Depends how it's used, anyone with any sense would avoid it's use simply because it has a derogatory tone.

https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/cotton-picking.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The saying is almost dead, only a few older people use it, especially in places like OK. We are smart enough not to pass it to the next generation.


The next generation is smart enough not to want it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Point made. I will take the win and go home.



*Geeeez .....yur a Jackass.*

*Pissin into the wind is not a Win....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Depends how it's used, anyone with any sense would avoid it's use simply because it has a derogatory tone.
> 
> https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/cotton-picking.html



*That's a Fuckin LIE !*

*You really are a PC Pussy that hangs out in BPP's....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The next generation is smart enough not to want it.


*You are an adult by age, yet a minor by mentality...*

*Grow the " F " up....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The next generation is smart enough not to want it.


A few of them will see through the fog, and shine a light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like I said. The saying is dead and the folks who used it are dying off. I think that’s why you guys are so scared.


Quit thinking, never has been your strong suit, come to think of it, what iz?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The kind of shit you concern yourself with.


You must have joe on ignore if you think x has strange concerns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must have joe on ignore if you think x has strange concerns.


Can you imagine how dull this place would be with out me? 
#unodasrite


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must have joe on ignore if you think x has strange concerns.



*Poor Poor Rat.....lookin for love....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Starbucks issues apology over arrest of two men
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/14/starbucks-issues-apology-over-arrest-two-men.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwizrbfEorzaAhVNA6wKHeCkA_QQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw1wRVdefNwisxSDjBhQ0MPp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Lesbians in Migrant-Heavy French Suburbs Forced to Hide Their Sexuality
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/04/15/lesbians-migrant-heavy-french-suburbs-forced-hide-sexuality/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjS77uOzbzaAhUFNKwKHS0sCvAQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw2pN9RFbimOSLytqB-KAF9I


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

What a nut. Not quite right in the head, I told you so.

Gay Activist Lights Himself On Fire And Dies To Protest Global Warming
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/15/gay-rights-lawyer-sets-self-fire/&ved=0ahUKEwjYidrrs73aAhUP-6wKHW0pAtAQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw2pa6OdUOai6ffDqyedCMEC


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a nut. Not quite right in the head, I told you so.
> 
> Gay Activist Lights Himself On Fire And Dies To Protest Global Warming
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/15/gay-rights-lawyer-sets-self-fire/&ved=0ahUKEwjYidrrs73aAhUP-6wKHW0pAtAQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw2pa6OdUOai6ffDqyedCMEC



*Oh my a......" Flamer "*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, why do you think nobody uses the phrase any more? I haven’t used it in years. Have you?


Thanks to your idiotic post I will start using it again..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Thanks to your idiotic post I will start using it again..


This guy has gone of the deep end, I would have more sympathy if he was black and complaining, but he says he iz a rich white dude, maybe it that white privilege guilt bullshit that's messing with his empty head. I believe he is Gloria Alred in drag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

The Trials and Tribulations of the Transgenders
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/the_trials_and_tribulations_of_the_transgenders.html


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Thanks to your idiotic post I will start using it again..


Except you won't, so why the stupid post? 
Do you know why you don't use it any more?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy has gone of the deep end, I would have more sympathy if he was black and complaining, but he says he iz a rich white dude, maybe it that white privilege guilt bullshit that's messing with his empty head. I believe he is Gloria Alred in drag.


Complaining about what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Complaining about what?


Exactly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Depends how it's used, anyone with any sense would avoid it's use simply because it has a derogatory tone.
> 
> https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/cotton-picking.html


 On it's face there is nothing derogatory about picking cotton. Only hypersensitive politically correct guilty feeling wankers think it is.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> On it's face there is nothing derogatory about picking cotton. Only hypersensitive politically correct guilty feeling wankers think it is.


Sure, you just go right on ahead thinking that and keep using that term in public, hope it works out for you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure, you just go right on ahead thinking that and keep using that term in public, hope it works out for you...


Don't worry about it, Whitey.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must have joe on ignore if you think x has strange concerns.


No you puss... you're the only terd that puts his virtual hands over his ears because you get triggered by people's posts... fken hypocrite


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No you puss...


Still adding value here I see...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure, you just go right on ahead thinking that and keep using that term in public, hope it works out for you...


I will, you cotton pickin' pc wanker


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I will, you cotton pickin' pc wanker


Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still adding value here I see...


_"Because he was played brilliantly by someone who wasn't like that in real life, *you idiot*".
_
GAP the hypocrite...nothing new.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!


Again the hypocrite.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Again the hypocrite.


Running around babbling "hypocrite" isn't adding value...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Running around babbling "hypocrite" isn't adding value...


You called me out...just pointing out facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!


I seen to recall you backing up a little when the plumber offered a meet and greet.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I seen to recall you backing up a little when the plumber offered a meet and greet.


Lol, I did the exact opposite actually, but nutter re-writing history is common here.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You called me out...just pointing out facts.


I called you out for doing nothing but criticizing people, prove me wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!


Who wants to fight you & why?
I don't know of anyone who wants to pick on a big fat coward. Do you?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who wants to fight you & why?
> I don't know of anyone who wants to pick on a big fat coward. Do you?


You talked tough about stomping my ass in person and then moved the goal posts to a public posting of private information.  You are the biggest coward of all the nutters in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You talked tough about stomping my ass in person and then moved the goal posts to a public posting of private information.  You are the biggest coward of all the nutters in here.


Who wouldn't want to do that?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> I called you out for doing nothing but criticizing people, prove me wrong.


Do you "criticize" people on this board?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you "criticize" people on this board?


In addition to adding amazingly valuable and educational content to those who seek knowledge, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

*"Can I call you Joe?"*

*2020: Politico Says Joe Biden’s ‘Hands-iness’ with Children Not a Problem*

In the desperate hope that countless photos and videos of former Vice President Joe Biden’s “handsi-ness” with women and children can be wished away, the far-left Politico published a lengthy piece Monday dismissing the problem.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> In addition to adding amazingly valuable and educational content to those who seek knowledge, yes.


Haha good one.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy has gone of the deep end, I would have more sympathy if he was black and complaining, but he says he iz a rich white dude, maybe it that white privilege guilt bullshit that's messing with his empty head. I believe he is Gloria Alred in drag.


*A white " Middle " age man who thinks he's a rapper running after Ambulances...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *"Can I call you Joe?"*
> 
> *2020: Politico Says Joe Biden’s ‘Hands-iness’ with Children Not a Problem*
> 
> In the desperate hope that countless photos and videos of former Vice President Joe Biden’s “handsi-ness” with women and children can be wished away, the far-left Politico published a lengthy piece Monday dismissing the problem.



*Politico is an " Enabler ".....*

*What's real strange/coincidental is the Fire last week at Jeffery Epstein's " Pervert "*
*island........You know....Bill Clinton's hangout.*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!



*You should be VERY happy all this diatribe takes place on a Forum.......*

*You deserve a " Blanket " party at the minimum......And I' ll bet there's enough*
*people on this forum that you've insulted/prodded that it would be interesting to*
*say the least.....You would learn a lesson !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, I did the exact opposite actually, but nutter re-writing history is common here.



*Pussy ass LIAR.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, there isn't a person in here less "PC" then me.  I've gotten every nutter in here except diz to want to fight me in person, or at least talk tough about it, lol!!!


Iʻm too smart to want to fight you.....motorcycle boy.  Besides it looks like You and blondie have a good thing going.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm too smart to want to fight you.....motorcycle boy.  Besides it looks like You and blondie have a good thing going.


You're too busy jerking off to me to want to fight me...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're too busy jerking off to me to want to fight me...


You got the IPD bad.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're too busy jerking off to me to want to fight me...


Tisk, tisk...adding a lot I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Tisk, tisk...adding a lot I see.


Doesn't take much to get to his dark side.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Tisk, tisk...adding a lot I see.


I was responding to an attempted low blow, with like behavior, can't help it that cunt nutters get butt hurt...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't take much to get to his dark side.


Blondie is always getting at his dark side.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> I was responding to an attempted low blow, with like behavior, can't help it that cunt nutters get butt hurt...


EZ Motorcycle mount


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> EZ Motorcycle mount


Damn, you have a short refractory period...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Except you won't, so why the stupid post?
> Do you know why you don't use it any more?


I never used it just like I never used spitting image, a fly in the ointment or other various sayings because honesty they sound stupid. But your here to tell me otherwise? 

I used to think you were an OK guy but your just another looney lefty liberal who thinks too much of themselves. 

But when the opportunity arises, I will try to fit it in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You talked tough about stomping my ass in person and then moved the goal posts to a public posting of private information.  You are the biggest coward of all the nutters in here.


You're not only a coward you're a fucking liar.
I'm not surprised.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I never used it just like I never used spitting image, a fly in the ointment or other various sayings because honesty they sound stupid. But your here to tell me otherwise?
> 
> I used to think you were an OK guy but your just another looney lefty liberal who thinks too much of themselves.
> 
> But when the opportunity arises, I will try to fit it in.


I think you're an OK guy, but I get you confused with GoBear, who isn't. Maybe it's the sports thing about your names.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I never used it just like I never used spitting image, a fly in the ointment or other various sayings because honesty they sound stupid. But your here to tell me otherwise?
> 
> I used to think you were an OK guy but your just another looney lefty liberal who thinks too much of themselves.
> 
> But when the opportunity arises, I will try to fit it in.


Guy? I am glad I am not the only one that sees her downhill spiral.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think you're an OK guy, but I get you confused with GoBear, who isn't. Maybe it's the sports thing about your names.


Oh darn Jose.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're not only a coward you're a fucking liar.


Oh, which part is the lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Damn, you have a short refractory period...


okay That was funny


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh, which part is the lie?


The part where you act like Billy bad Ass.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The part where you act like Billy bad Ass.


So there is no lie, just ill behaved nutters who like to talk tough about meeting up in person...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're not only a coward you're a fucking liar.
> I'm not surprised.


You know... normally I'd say meditation would help settle down all that inner rage; but in your case something stronger like tranquilizers might be required.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> So there is no lie, just ill behaved nutters who like to talk tough about meeting up in person...


You keep telling yourself that.
I can see your knees knock'n and your inner tube neck a jiggl'n through the keyboard.
Nobody wants to see your porta potty meat up.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You keep telling yourself that.
> I can see your knees knock'n and your inner tube neck a jiggl'n through the keyboard.
> Nobody wants to see your porta potty meat up.


Your the biggest internet tough guy here, congrats you got us all knock'n knees...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> So there is no lie, just ill behaved nutters who like to talk tough about meeting up in person...


Fucking liar....
I said you wouldn't talk face to face with someone like you do hiding behind your computers screen.
The screen gives you courage. Face to face you would likely get your ass handed to you, therefore you wouldn't be such an asshole.
You were invited to prove me wrong, you declined, proving my point.
Face it lambchops, you're a lying coward.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know... normally I'd say meditation would help settle down all that inner rage; but in your case something stronger like tranquilizers might be required.


Lambchops is a punk and a pussy.
Tell me td, is tranquilizers what works for you?
Lord knows how calm and reasonable you seem.....


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said you wouldn't talk face to face with someone like you do hiding behind your computers screen.


You left out the part where I would get my ass stomped, why make such a belligerent comment?  Who is the liar?



Lion Eyes said:


> The screen gives you courage. Face to face you would likely get your ass handed to you, therefore you wouldn't be such an asshole.  You were invited to prove me wrong, you declined, proving my point.


Still talking tough I see, you got your chance to back your internet tough talk when I PMed you my cell phone number, you declined to man up.  Once given the means to back your tough talk, you then moved the goal posts to some weak ass public posting of private  information.

You make the statement I would get my ass stomped in person and then quickly tucked tail you pussy.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lambchops is a punk and a pussy.
> Tell me td, is tranquilizers what works for you?
> Lord knows how calm and reasonable you seem.....


Admittedly... I've had my moments in here.  That said, I'm feel comfortable saying my crazy moments are nothing close to posting my phone number on the internet in case anyone wants to fight me crazy.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fucking liar....
> I said you wouldn't talk face to face with someone like you do hiding behind your computers screen.
> The screen gives you courage. Face to face you would likely get your ass handed to you, therefore you wouldn't be such an asshole.
> You were invited to prove me wrong, you declined, proving my point.
> Face it lambchops, you're a lying coward.


And that makes you what, then?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Admittedly... I've had my moments in here.  That said, I'm feel comfortable saying my crazy moments are nothing close to posting my phone number on the internet in case anyone wants to fight me crazy.


"Fight me crazy" sounds like the title of a country song.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Admittedly... I've had my moments in here.  That said, I'm feel comfortable saying my crazy moments are nothing close to posting my phone number on the internet in case anyone wants to fight me crazy.


I got nothing to hide...gotta know who you're dealing with td....I knew he wouldn't come out from behind the curtain...the point had to me made and it was...
I sleep fine. 
Thanks for your concern, it's admittedly refreshing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> And that makes you what, then?


I'm a big fan of Mr. Magoo....


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I knew he wouldn't come out from behind the curtain


Lol, I sent you my cell phone number as soon as you talked tough about stomping my ass in person....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> You left out the part where I would get my ass stomped, why make such a belligerent comment?  Who is the liar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, I sent you my cell phone number as soon as you talked tough about stomping my ass in person....


I published my name and number so EVERYBODY could see it..

Run along lambchops...


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I published my name and number so EVERYBODY could see it..
> 
> Run along lambchops...


So it's not about what would be said in person and an ass stomping by an internet tough guy, it's about who is dumb enough to post their private information publicly??


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Fight me crazy" sounds like the title of a country song.


Your right, all it needs is a little attitude and a little David Allen Coe style guitar.... and I bet it'd be a hit.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got nothing to hide...gotta know who you're dealing with td....I knew he wouldn't come out from behind the curtain...the point had to me made and it was...
> I sleep fine.
> Thanks for your concern, it's admittedly refreshing.


You and Wez need to bury the hatchet homie.  Reading all the venom back and forth between you is too much.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You and Wez need to bury the hatchet homie.  Reading all the venom back and forth between you is too much.


His act of cowardice is an endless source of anger and frustration for him....


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> You left out the part where I would get my ass stomped, why make such a belligerent comment?  Who is the liar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Was that the Cell Phone number to the " Psychic " Hot Line you PMed....... *


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> His act of cowardice is an endless source of anger and frustration for him....



*No.....just you. You talk shit then hide.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> So it's not about what would be said in person and an ass stomping by an internet tough guy, it's about who is dumb enough to post their private information publicly??



*No ones searching for him due to Disgusting remarks about Women/Parents and other family members as you have continuously done on this Forum .....Just YOU !*

*And if he's threatened you and posted his name/number why haven't you acted....*

*I'll tell you why...because he's NEVER disparaged YOU until your Disgusting Lowlife*
*attacks on his family. *
*And his comments were directed only TO YOU !*
*You are the source.....NOT him !*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> His act of cowardice is an endless source of anger and frustration for him....


I know I'm hoping against hope here- but it sure would be nice if you guys chill-axed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your right, all it needs is a little attitude and a little David Allen Coe style guitar.... and I bet it'd be a hit.


racist


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> racist


huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> huh?


You didn't know about DAC?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't know about DAC?


I didn't say have DAC sing the song himself...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I didn't say have DAC sing the song himself...


Just acting like a lib, now I am going to take a shower.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Your the biggest internet tough guy here, congrats you got us all knock'n knees...


We know whoʻs knockin your knees Motorcycle Boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We know whoʻs knockin your knees Motorcycle Boy.


Is he color blind as well?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You and Wez need to bury the hatchet homie.  Reading all the venom back and forth between you is too much.


I don't know why, but every few weeks that poodle dick brings up the nonsense...I'm not sure why, but he does.
I'm gonna have to rescind my invitation to come up to Camarillo, fuck him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I didn't say have DAC sing the song himself...


Why not?
He's a way better singer than he is a guitar player.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

*Trans Claims Discrimination After Being Booked Into Male Section Of Jail...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

I didn't know where to put this post, but I believe it is in the right area,
*YIKES!
California Professor: Barbara Bush Was ‘Amazing Racist’ Who ‘Raised a War Criminal’

Fresno State University professor Randa Jarrar tweeted on Tuesday that former First Lady Barbara Bush “was a generous and smart and amazing racist who, along with her husband, raised a war criminal.”
*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not?
> He's a way better singer than he is a guitar player.


Ask Joe... he was just about to explain it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ask Joe... he was just about to explain it.


Just don't know how you missed your chance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ask Joe... he was just about to explain it.


David Allan Coe has written some pretty racist shit.
Right up there with some of the worst gangta rap there is.
Very talented musician, singer and song writer, but not a great person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where to put this post, but I believe it is in the right area,
> *YIKES!
> California Professor: Barbara Bush Was ‘Amazing Racist’ Who ‘Raised a War Criminal’
> 
> Fresno State University professor Randa Jarrar tweeted on Tuesday that former First Lady Barbara Bush “was a generous and smart and amazing racist who, along with her husband, raised a war criminal.”*


Next time xyz wants to know what a commie is, I'll just refer him to this post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where to put this post, but I believe it is in the right area,
> *YIKES!
> California Professor: Barbara Bush Was ‘Amazing Racist’ Who ‘Raised a War Criminal’
> 
> Fresno State University professor Randa Jarrar tweeted on Tuesday that former First Lady Barbara Bush “was a generous and smart and amazing racist who, along with her husband, raised a war criminal.”*


This IPD thing is contagious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This IPD thing is contagious


Maybe it's something in the tap water in CA? Libs can't drink bottled.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it's something in the tap water in CA? Libs can't drink bottled.


I dont think she drinks water
Or ever mixes in a salad for that matter.
I wonder how many students she's eaten.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think she drinks water
> Or ever mixes in a salad for that matter.
> I wonder how many students she's eaten.
> 
> ...


JABBA THE WUT?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where to put this post, but I believe it is in the right area,
> *YIKES!
> California Professor: Barbara Bush Was ‘Amazing Racist’ Who ‘Raised a War Criminal’
> 
> Fresno State University professor Randa Jarrar tweeted on Tuesday that former First Lady Barbara Bush “was a generous and smart and amazing racist who, along with her husband, raised a war criminal.”*


Kinda funny how the Lefty Loons in here choose to ignore stuff like this..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny how the Lefty Loons in here choose to ignore stuff like this..


No "Leftist lunatic of the Day" threads.
Funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny how the Lefty Loons in here choose to ignore stuff like this..


Theyʻre pretty smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny how the Lefty Loons in here choose to ignore stuff like this..


Ignore, when you can't deal with reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

#SexEdSitOut: Parents Say, ‘Enough’ to Planned Parenthood’s ‘Pornographic’ Sex Ed
 
“A few of us moms were disgusted by the evidence we were seeing on social media of graphic sex ed in the schools and the stories about gender transition parties and teaching kids to question their gender,” Sex Ed Sit Out organizer Elizabeth Johnston – the “Activist Mommy” – tells Breitbart News. “So we decided to stop griping about it and actually do something about it.”
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/abortion/2018/04/21/sexedsitout-parents-say-enough-planned-parenthoods-pornographic-sex-ed/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi895Oiz87aAhXjUd8KHa58D2EQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0FE0hbQR2R9YSd-Vsu00nZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*That's about right.*

*Transgender inmate sues to practice witchcraft at notorious all-male N.C. prison*
By Michael Gordon

mgordon@charlotteobserver.com 
April 25, 2018 10:16 AM

Updated 23 minutes ago

One of North Carolina's most notorious all-male prisons is the focus of a court fight over religious liberty led by a transgender witch.

Jennifer Ann Jasmaine says in her handwritten, federal lawsuit that Lanesboro Correctional Institution is blocking the practice of her spiritual beliefs, which happen to be rooted in witchcraft.

Jasmaine, a former Mecklenburg County Jail inmate, filed her complaint this month. In 2015, as inmate Duane Fox, she sued Maury Correctional Institute in Hookerton on the same grounds.

A spokesman for the state prison system contacted by the Observer declined to comment on the case.

Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article209688209.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

*Planned Parenthood needs a reboot to Nevada....*
*Open up the Liberal Brothel.....Starring HRC and PP Pelosi*
*Hags n Bags for a Ten dollar charge.......Free puke bags and*
*Garden Hose wash when done....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Christians Deceived by the LGBTQ Movement
LLOYD MARCUS
LGBTQ activists are using every weapon in their arsenal to punish, humiliate, and destroy Christians.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/christians_deceived_by_the_lgbtq_movement_.html


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Christians Deceived by the LGBTQ Movement
> LLOYD MARCUS
> LGBTQ activists are using every weapon in their arsenal to punish, humiliate, and destroy Christians.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/christians_deceived_by_the_lgbtq_movement_.html


Having read the bible, sure seems to me that if Christians are feeling punished, humiliated and destroyed... that perhaps it has to do with selling their souls to Trump.  You know like their God's angry at them or something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

*Proverbs 28:13 “Whoever conceals his transgressions will not prosper, but he who confesses and forsakes them will obtain mercy.”*

*Luke 16:10 
10 “One who is faithful in a very little is also faithful in much, and one who is dishonest in a very little is also dishonest in much."
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Having read the bible, sure seems to me that if Christians are feeling punished, humiliated and destroyed... that perhaps it has to do with selling their souls to Trump.  You know like their God's angry at them or something.


This has been going on for decades, it all started with the commie hippies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Proverbs 28:13 “Whoever conceals his transgressions will not prosper, but he who confesses and forsakes them will obtain mercy.”*
> 
> *Luke 16:10 *
> *10 “One who is faithful in a very little is also faithful in much, and one who is dishonest in a very little is also dishonest in much."*


I got husker quoting scripture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Musician-Actress Janelle Monáe Comes Out As 'Pansexual'
7 hours ago
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29969/musician-actress-janelle-mon%C3%A1e-comes-out-pansexual-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjUgbjq8tvaAhUr04MKHTl3BNgQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw16jGHntoOv3Hrop4BfIov2*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Musician-Actress Janelle Monáe Comes Out As 'Pansexual'
> 7 hours ago
> *https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29969/musician-actress-janelle-mon%C3%A1e-comes-out-pansexual-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjUgbjq8tvaAhUr04MKHTl3BNgQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw16jGHntoOv3Hrop4BfIov2*


WTF is pansexual?
Nevermind, I dont want to know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> WTF is pansexual?
> Nevermind, I dont want to know.


What will they think of next?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will they think of next?


Nothing new under the sun . . . except to you fellas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Having read the bible, sure seems to me that if Christians are feeling punished, humiliated and destroyed... that perhaps it has to do with selling their souls to Trump.  You know like their God's angry at them or something.


Too bad you didnʻt read the bible though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Proverbs 28:13 “Whoever conceals his transgressions will not prosper, but he who confesses and forsakes them will obtain mercy.”*
> 
> *Luke 16:10 *
> *10 “One who is faithful in a very little is also faithful in much, and one who is dishonest in a very little is also dishonest in much."*


Like trampling Pearls.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I got husker quoting scripture.


Heʻs a cherry picker lile the rest of the religious freaks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing new under the sun . . . except to you fellas.


No scripture?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs a cherry picker lile the rest of the religious freaks.


You want I should post the entire Bible or are you just searching for something to be a dick about like always?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You want I should post the entire Bible or are you just searching for something to be a dick about like always?


No just making you look stupid as usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You want I should post the entire Bible or are you just searching for something to be a dick about like always?


No scripture? Pray about it and get back to us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No just making you look stupid as usual.


No help from me in that regard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No scripture? Pray about it and get back to us.


So dick it is, like always, nothing to add, nothing to say, just wait for someone who does to say something then be a negative dick about it . . . you didn't get to be a kid long enough did you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So dick it is, like always, nothing to add, nothing to say, just wait for someone who does to say something then be a negative dick about it . . . you didn't get to be a kid long enough did you?


Pastor Duʻs fire and brimstone sermon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*What agenda?
This agenda,
“Boy” Scouts no more: BSA transforms into Scouts BSA
Ed Morrissey May 02, 2018 4:01 PM




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

*lllinois Senate Votes To Teach LGBT History In Public Schools *
*I will teach them everything they need to know.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hope you people are happy, the destruction of America continues,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What agenda?
> This agenda,
> “Boy” Scouts no more: BSA transforms into Scouts BSA
> Ed Morrissey May 02, 2018 4:01 PM
> ...


Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too. It will be good for kids, hopefully they won't produce as many screwed up in the head lightweights like you who are afraid of everything, including women.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too. It will be good for kids, hopefully they won't produce as many screwed up in the head lightweights like you who are afraid of everything, including women.


Another brilliant observations from the forum jester..."Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents"... for the luv of god seriously?.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too. It will be good for kids, hopefully they won't produce as many screwed up in the head lightweights like you who are afraid of everything, including women.


Yes, hopefully scientists will be able to identify abort future libs in the womb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, hopefully scientists will be able to identify abort future libs in the womb.


Like with most other issues you aren't actually religious or care about the abortion issue it's just a political wedge issue for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with most other issues you aren't actually religious or care about the abortion issue it's just a political wedge issue for you.


Hey, if libs are for it and it's legal then have at it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too. It will be good for kids, hopefully they won't produce as many screwed up in the head lightweights like you who are afraid of everything, including women.


What? Geeezzzus.
Everyday you reinforce the notion that you're a complete moron. Well done, ya dumb ass.


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

I thought this was a thought provoking open letter... to Sarah Huckabee Sanders.  



> *
> John Pavlovitz: Stuff that Needs to be Said*
> https://johnpavlovitz.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What? Geeezzzus.
> Everyday you reinforce the notion that you're a complete moron. Well done, ya dumb ass.


What do you know... another deep insightful post Lion.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So dick it is, like always, nothing to add, nothing to say, just wait for someone who does to say something then be a negative dick about it . . . you didn't get to be a kid long enough did you?


*Projecting again aren't you......*
*That rough life as a " Skate Boarder " stole large swaths of*
* your youth didn't it.*
*Act like an adult for once ya Rodent....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you know... another deep insightful post Lion.


He just knows his audience, you.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He just knows his audience, you.


Yea if you mean his audience is people who write posts like this. 



Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, hopefully scientists will be able to identify abort future libs in the womb.


Stay classy Lion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea if you mean his audience is people who write posts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay classy Lion.


Aren't you pro abortion? Or is it just black babies you want to kill, like Sanger.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you pro abortion? Or is it just black babies you want to kill, like Sanger.


Careful old chap... you're starting to babble.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Careful old chap... you're starting to babble.


He promised lies and insults and now he is doing the advanced course in lying insults.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you know... another deep insightful post Lion.


Well td, if your buying this crap "Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too," then you're a fucking moron too...have a nice day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Careful old chap... you're starting to babble.


Just a question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> He promised lies and insults and now he is doing the advanced course in lying insults.


The "Trump Phenomenon" certainly didn't attract the most stable of individuals now did it . . . D list personalities right down the list.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Trump Phenomenon" certainly didn't attract the most stable of individuals now did it . . . D list personalities right down the list.


Giuliani being the latest example - a man who was once an honorable and capable public servant appears to have suffered a stroke that has crippled his power of reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Trump Phenomenon" certainly didn't attract the most stable of individuals now did it . . . D list personalities right down the list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Giuliani being the latest example - a man who was once an honorable and capable public servant appears to have suffered a stroke that has crippled his power of reason.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


But what about Bob?


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


I have laughed at this since the first time I saw it --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I have laughed at this since the first time I saw it --
> 
> Tell me about it,


*President Obama Working Out - YouTube*
▶ 1:27


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

You guys are getting way off in the weeds now . . . but then again that's where joe resides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys are getting way off in the weeds now . . . but then again that's where joe resides.


Have a sense of humor, if you need a little help, just look in your pants, it works for your wife.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have a sense of humor, if you need a little help, just look in your pants, it works for your wife.


Pictures of mens physiques turns you on . . . oh wait, we already established that fact, never mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pictures of mens physiques turns you on . . . oh wait, we already established that fact, never mind.


Are you a homophobe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a homophobe?


When you get your drinks for free? No, not quite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you get your drinks for free? No, not quite.


You definitely are, the left is super hypocritical on everything, no news here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You definitely are, the left is super hypocritical on everything, no news here.


Making things up again? You have quite the factory going on over there, where do you get all the straw from?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Giuliani being the latest example - a man who was once an honorable and capable public servant appears to have suffered a stroke that has crippled his power of reason.


Kinda reminds me of you Magoo....


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well td, if your buying this crap "Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too," then you're a fucking moron too...have a nice day.


Funny how you always figure out a way to be outraged at every post.  Honestly... it's a real gift.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I have laughed at this since the first time I saw it --


Is that Paul Ryan?  Good grief.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how you always figure out a way to be outraged at every post.  Honestly... it's a real gift.


Cue the woman on a chair screaming at a mouse meme.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is that Paul Ryan?  Good grief.


He's in good shape, one must appreciate the work that goes into that, bravo! Now if he could just grow a pair and tell us how he really feels . . . that would do his party and America a whole lot of good.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how you always figure out a way to be outraged at every post.  Honestly... it's a real gift.


Outrage? Hardly. 
Amused, I am. Honestly.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Outrage? Hardly.
> Amused, I am. Honestly.


All I can say is spend 20 minutes and go back and re-read some of your own posts.  Amused you are, but amazed you will become.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's in good shape, one must appreciate the work that goes into that, bravo! Now if he could just grow a pair and tell us how he really feels . . . that would do his party and America a whole lot of good.


Overuse of steroids, as in the manner practiced by some body builders, can make the testicles shrink.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Overuse of steroids, as in the manner practiced by some body builders, can make the testicles shrink.


What's your excuse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's your excuse?


You into Grape Nuts?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I can say is spend 20 minutes and go back and re-read some of your own posts.  Amused you are, but amazed you will become.


They are funny and I am amused...amazed not so much.
So, tell me td, you agree with the ducks statement..."Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too," ?


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They are funny and I am amused...amazed not so much.
> So, tell me td, you agree with the ducks statement..."Scouting is for kids with absent or shitty parents, girls need that kinda help too," ?


I don't agree with it at all.  However rather then making a personal attack, it might make for a more lively and interesting conversation to say Husker, perhaps you've got the scouts all wrong.  Getting kids outdoors in nature is not only good for them, but it can also teach valuable life skills to youngsters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't agree with it at all.  However rather then making a personal attack, it might make for a more lively and interesting conversation to say Husker, perhaps you've got the scouts all wrong.  Getting kids outdoors in nature is not only good for them, but it can also teach valuable life skills to youngsters.


You're right.
But the duck has me on ignore so perhaps you could enlighten the jack ass...
By the way, good luck with that.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Is it culturally appropriate for "white folks" to celebrate Cinco de Mayo?
There seems to be some confusion regarding the celebration?
We certainly don't want to offend the pc crowd....
Anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're right.
> But the duck has me on ignore so perhaps you could enlighten the jack ass...
> By the way, good luck with that.....


I am starting to feel left out, how longer has she had you on ignore? What did you do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is it culturally appropriate for "white folks" to celebrate Cinco de Mayo?
> There seems to be some confusion regarding the celebration?
> We certainly don't want to offend the pc crowd....
> Anyone?


Whitey can only wear jeans and eat hot dogs and hamburgers.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is it culturally appropriate for "white folks" to celebrate Cinco de Mayo?
> There seems to be some confusion regarding the celebration?
> We certainly don't want to offend the pc crowd....
> Anyone?


You can pretend to be a French soldier.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You can pretend to be a French soldier.


And surrender to the Germans?  Ha ha!
One might argue the French army was never the same after they were defeated by Mexico....
Enjoy the day everybody!


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I thought this was a thought provoking open letter... to Sarah Huckabee Sanders.


*A " Christian " doesn't post SHIT like that.....*
*A " Christian " acts like Sarah Sanders......*

*Mr Turd.....once again you've secured your position on this Forum*
*as.......Mr Turd.*


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You can pretend to be a French soldier.



*You can pretend to be honest.....*
*Thief.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am starting to feel left out, how longer has she had you on ignore? What did you do?


I called the duck a duck...the duck took exception to being called a duck....the duck hauled ass...


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I called the duck a duck...the duck took exception to being called a duck....the duck hauled ass...


*Yep.....*
*Duck Shit is Duck Shit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I called the duck a duck...the duck took exception to being called a duck....the duck hauled ass...


Once a duck......


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

*Pooping a " Duck " ....shit !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Enjoy Cinco de Mayo everybody...


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

*Cinco De Mayo......*

*When Mexico said enough and California celebrates......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't agree with it at all.  However rather then making a personal attack, it might make for a more lively and interesting conversation to say Husker, perhaps you've got the scouts all wrong.  Getting kids outdoors in nature is not only good for them, but it can also teach valuable life skills to youngsters.


For shut-ins, latch-key kids, kids with parents too busy to teach their kids anything or kids without parental guidance, yes it is a good thing. That's what my point was and that girl's need that too. What if they don't have a Girl Scout program in their area (God forbid everyone doesn't have access to those cookies!)? Some people just want to fight progress, even if (and sometimes especially if) it helps someone else out.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 194888, member: 1707"

For shut-ins, latch-key kids, kids with parents too busy to teach their kids anything or kids without parental guidance, yes it is a good thing.
*What the hell are you talking about.....The " Boy Scouts - Girl Scouts " were/are for everyone.....*


That's what my point was and that girl's need that too.

*They had/have it....It's called the " Girl Scouts "....*

What if they don't have a Girl Scout program in their area (God forbid everyone doesn't have access to those cookies!)?

*Well....let's see ya dumb Rodent, you make a local chapter. FOR GIRLS !*

Some people just want to fight progress, even if (and sometimes especially if) it helps someone else out.

*It IS NOT progress when you do shit like this and make it some kind of Gender Neutral crap Organization...*


/QUOTE


*The Boy Scouts and the Girl Scouts were separate for a Reason......*
*You would have to be a complete Imbecile to not see the need for *
*separation at those ages.....*

*FIRST AND FOREMOST Boys and Girls develop at different ages*
*and you are creating one hell of a problem for the individuals running*
*the program and mixing them.....*

*Think about the stupidity in this move.....and your dumb ass is arguing *
*in favor of it on a Soccer Forum that is Club orientated and has SEPARATE *
*structures for BOYS and GIRLS......*

*Man are you one dumb Rodent to even contemplating endorsement of*
*this shit............*

*This is the implementation of this Stupid F$#@'n Binary shit to further f#@%*
*up kids heads as they grow up......*

*F$#@'n Stupid !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Obama

I think it's safe to say trannys are fucking nuts,






*Chelsea Manning Wants to Eliminate U.S. Borders, Close Prisons in U.S. Senate Bid*
2924 Comments


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks Obama
> 
> I think it's safe to say trannys are fucking nuts,
> 
> ...


He doesn't think of herself as a democrat, but it identifies as one?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He doesn't think of herself as a democrat, but it identifies as one?


I have an open mind to just about anything that doesn't infringe on others, but I must admit messing with what you are born with is beyond me. Speaking of which, did you hear hard core conservative/Republican Caitlyn Jenner is getting married?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have an open mind to just about anything that doesn't infringe on others, but I must admit messing with what you are born with is beyond me. Speaking of which, did you hear hard core conservative/Republican Caitlyn Jenner is getting married?


See what I mean? 40 years its' younger? He/she is transitioning in more ways than one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean? 40 years its' younger? He/she is transitioning in more ways than one.


I dunno, the better half informs me of the latest gossip about these people. Is the person she is marrying trans as well? (If anyone would know about that kinda thing it would be you, the most trans curious human alive)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno, the better half informs me of the latest gossip about these people. Is the person she is marrying trans as well? (If anyone would know about that kinda thing it would be you, the most trans curious human alive)


It is a bit like the side show at the circus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Texas Tech Transgender Workshop Coaches Men to Sound Feminine
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/10/texas-tech-transgender-workshop-coaches-men-sound-feminine/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiztMmAgvvaAhWLzIMKHQfwDCcQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2j0A3kUgu4UHSJAyJ5WaRD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Sorry, I don't listen to confused people with pink hair.

*Parents should ask babies’ permission to change diapers—for ‘culture of consent’ at home: sex expert*
3 hours





Parents should ask their babies' permission before changing their diapers — in order to advance a "culture of consent" in the home, a sexuality and relationships expert said. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
187  Follow 
Dave Urbanski
Article GoalInform
Share

Tweet
Parents should ask their babies’ permission before changing their diapers — in order to advance a “culture of consent” in the home, a sexuality and relationships expert said.

Deanne Carson told Australia’s ABC News in an interview that a parent could say something along the lines of, “I’m going to change your nappy [i.e., diaper] now, is that OK?”

She continued, “Of course a baby is not going to respond, ‘Yes, mum, that’s awesome, I’d love to have my nappy changed.’ But if you leave a space and wait for body language and wait to make eye contact, then you’re letting that child know that their response matters.”


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He doesn't think of herself as a democrat, but it identifies as one?


*I think I saw the " They " on the Billions and it's " There " opposite....*

*It's like ordering a Coke with a " Surprise " Taste......*
*I'll never look at Coke the same....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

Though Persecuted, Christians and Patriots Are Standing
LLOYD MARCUS
The courage of Christians and patriots standing up for our free speech and religious liberties against LGBTQ activists will ignite a national movement...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/though_persecuted_christians_and_patriots_are_standing.html


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

*They, There, That, The......*

*Women will ALWAYS be Women.*
*Men will ALWAYS be Men...*

*And Pussies are in a Class by " Themselves " !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Transactional Transgenderism
NED BARNETT
Transactional transgender activists insist on their unfettered right to impose their minority beliefs on the rest of society.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/transactional_transgenderism.html


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Joe I can't be bothered to read your right wing nutter junk you keep posting.  Anyway I could get you to sum up, in a few sentences why it is you don't think Transgenders deserve the same rights and protections as everyone else?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe I can't be bothered to read your right wing nutter junk you keep posting.  Anyway I could get you to sum up, in a few sentences why it is you don't think Transgenders deserve the same rights and protections as everyone else?


*Before or After the surgery.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe I can't be bothered to read your right wing nutter junk you keep posting.  Anyway I could get you to sum up, in a few sentences why it is you don't think Transgenders deserve the same rights and protections as everyone else?


I never said that, just keep the freaks in their own bathrooms and away from children. Give them every right I have.
They want special treatment, that is where the problems come in.
I am just trying to educate and you are trying to indoctrinate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Minnesota Vikings sponsoring ‘LGBTQ inclusion in sports’ initiative
MAY 17, 2018
Does the NFL have a death wish?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/minnesota_vikings_sponsoring_lgbtq_inclusion_in_sports_initiative.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Minnesota Vikings sponsoring ‘LGBTQ inclusion in sports’ initiative
> MAY 17, 2018
> Does the NFL have a death wish?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/minnesota_vikings_sponsoring_lgbtq_inclusion_in_sports_initiative.html


You are the only one I know that obsesses about these things. Nobody cares joe, move on. Most people aren't afraid of these things like you, why are you so frightened? is there some crime wave involving these people no one but you knows about?  . . . and before you post some one-off incidents you need to realize that for every group of 100 people there will be a bad apple or two (even amongst a group of parishioners).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the only one I know that obsesses about these things. Nobody cares joe, move on. Most people aren't afraid of these things like you, why are you so frightened? is there some crime wave involving these people no one but you knows about?  . . . and before you post some one-off incidents you need to realize that for every group of 100 people there will be a bad apple or two (even amongst a group of parishioners).


That’s a long post for being the anti-obsession type. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the only one I know that obsesses about these things. Nobody cares joe, move on. Most people aren't afraid of these things like you, why are you so frightened? is there some crime wave involving these people no one but you knows about?  . . . and before you post some one-off incidents you need to realize that for every group of 100 people there will be a bad apple or two (even amongst a group of parishioners).


Just posting info, you can decide for yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s a long post for being the anti-obsession type. Lol!


I have my obsessions as well, they just don't involve other people's personal business or others acknowledging their existence. As I was taught, "Worry about yourself".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have my obsessions as well, they just don't involve other people's personal business or others acknowledging their existence. As I was taught, "Worry about yourself".


Bull Shit, no self abusing lib believes that for one minute.
Your party platform is 'We know what is good for you.'
You must have been laughing when you posted that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bull Shit, no self abusing lib believes that for one minute.
> Your party platform is 'We know what is good for you.'
> You must have been laughing when you posted that one.


See, that's what they tell you . . . and you believe, you believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, that's what they tell you . . . and you believe, you believe.


That is what you post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what you post.


You do live in opposite world. Who, between us, is the one that posts more about people's personal habits and the way people choose to live their lives?


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the only one I know that obsesses about these things. Nobody cares joe, move on. Most people aren't afraid of these things like you, why are you so frightened? is there some crime wave involving these people no one but you knows about?  . . . and before you post some one-off incidents you need to realize that for every group of 100 people there will be a bad apple or two (even amongst a group of parishioners).



*If you don't care ...why do you respond ...Hmmmm.*
*You still wearing Pink thongs under your Union Overalls.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do live in opposite world. Who, between us, is the one that posts more about people's personal habits and the way people choose to live their lives?


I just post important info, you make it what you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just post important info, you make it what you do.


Important to you, overly so, that was my point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Important to you, overly so, that was my point.


Just shining the light to help the blind see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just shining the light to help the blind see.


You just can't see it can you? It's YOU that finds these of importance, no one else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't see it can you? It's YOU that finds these of importance, no one else.


Well, here is another one you don't care about,

Love it when the left eats it's own.


COMPLICATED: Transgender YouTube Star Wearing Pink Wig Accused Of Appropriating Black Culture
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30768/complicated-transgender-youtube-star-wearing-pink-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjc8pz-j4_bAhVCi1kKHUJwCF4QqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3pBVcLhbnI3viiHIvuWhdv


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Maybe we should care,

What Has Sexual Orientation Non-Discrimination Wrought?
AMY CONTRADA
The Constitution was never intended to support the sort of behavior now regularly taking place in dozens of U.S. hotels. (Warning: Disturbing content....
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/what_has_sexual_orientation_nondiscrimination_wrought.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

*Here’s What Happened When A GOP Candidate Challenged Transgender Man Who Used The Ladies’ Room [VIDEO]*






Grace Carr





A GOP candidate running for Congress in California confronted a biological male who identifies as a female when he tried to use the restroom at a Los Angeles restaurant, and things got spicy.

Jazmina Saavedra entered the women’s restroom at a Denny’s restaurant and found a man using the bathroom, first reported by news outlets Thursday. She decided to confront the man and filmed the encounter. She streamed their exchange on Facebook live Tuesday. The video has since gone viral.

*WATCH:*




Saavedra involved the restaurant’s manager and waited outside the bathroom for the man to emerge before asking him why he was using the women’s restroom.

“You’re invading my privacy,” he said as he exited the establishment.

“You’re invading my privacy because I’m a woman and I deserve to use the woman — the ladies’ room,” Saavedra responded.


The Denny’s restaurant did not have gender-neutral restrooms, but only a men’s bathroom and women’s bathroom. *(RELATED: California Can Now Jail People For Misusing Gender Pronouns)*

“How can I be with a man inside of the ladies’ room just because he thinks he’s a lady? This is unbelievable,” Saavedra said. “Only in California this happens.”

California’s Equal Restroom Access Act, which has been in effect since March 1, requires some establishments with single-occupancy restrooms to indicate that the restroom is gender-neutral.

_Follow Grace on Twitter_.

_Content created by The Daily Caller News Foundation is available without charge to any eligible news publisher that can provide a large audience. For licensing opportunities of our original content, please contact licensing@dailycallernewsfoundation.org._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have my obsessions as well, they just don't involve other people's personal business or others acknowledging their existence. As I was taught, "Worry about yourself".


You were taught that?!!! Bravo!!  Let your post reflect your learning going forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

You just can't make this stuff up.

*Transgender Woman Sues After Muslim Refuses Body Waxing Service *





Photo credit should read OZAN KOSE/AFP/Getty Images





ByAmanda Prestigiacomo
@amandapresto
May 18, 2018
49.5k views
An unnamed male-to-female transgender is suing a spa in Canada after a female Muslim employee refused to wax him, citing religious grounds.

According to the filed complaint, the trans woman tried to get a body waxing at Mad Wax beauty spa in March but was turned away when no one was available to perform the waxing. The employee who typically waxes male customers was out on sick leave, and the other employee working, a Muslim woman, refused, as she will not make physical contact with any male she is not related to.

The complaint was brought before the Human Rights Tribunal of Ontario. The application to the tribunal, filled out by the trans woman, says the spa's "refusal to provide me with leg-waxing services because I am a Transgender woman, and their disclosing my name, gender identity and personal information to various media outlets has left me feeling threatened, exposed, with my rights violated in terms of seeking services as a woman in the Windsor-Essex community."

The complainant is seeking $50,000 for "immense harm to my dignity."

Mad Max, though, is standing by their employee. Jason Carruthers, president and CEO of Mad Wax Windsor Camp Inc., said he welcomes and respects his employee's religious beliefs.

"All clients regardless of sex, gender, gender identity or sexual orientation are welcome," said Carruthers in a statement to CTV News. "However, we also welcome staff members and respect their religious beliefs and feelings of safety and dignity in regards to the right not to perform waxing services on males or male genitals."

Carruthers' attorney, Ray Colautti, added that the spa "respects its own staff and religious beliefs and feelings of safety and dignity in regards to the right in not performing waxing services that they don't feel comfortable providing."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Denny's reassures disguised men of access to women's bathrooms
MAY 19, 2018
In 21st century America, if a woman complains about a man in a Denny's women's restroom, who gets the blame, the man, or the woman? Unfortunately, we ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/dennys_reassures_disguised_men_of_access_to_womens_bathrooms.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the only one I know that obsesses about these things. Nobody cares joe, move on. Most people aren't afraid of these things like you, why are you so frightened? is there some crime wave involving these people no one but you knows about?  . . . and before you post some one-off incidents you need to realize that for every group of 100 people there will be a bad apple or two (even amongst a group of parishioners).


If the Minnesota Vikings are not obsessing over it, why are they sponsoring the initiative?
Nobody cares.
Joe is just pointing out the "obsession", as you put it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the Minnesota Vikings are not obsessing over it, why are they sponsoring the initiative?
> Nobody cares.
> Joe is just pointing out the "obsession", as you put it.


The Vikings don't have a long history of constantly posting about such things like the one you are making excuses for, this time, Mr. Apologist Esq. You guys really are funny, like small children playing peek-a-boo.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Vikings don't have a long history of constantly posting about such things like the one you are making excuses for, this time, Mr. Apologist Esq. You guys really are funny, like small children playing peek-a-boo.


Yes I find when I make up facts, it can bolster my argument too.   And extra points for going with Vikings not making it boring.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I find when I make up facts, it can bolster my argument too.   And extra points for going with Vikings not making it boring.


They still think we don't see them or what they are trying to do, behind the hands they are holding up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They still think we don't see them or what they are trying to do, behind the hands they are holding up.


Yeah, they hold their hands up, and we can see them and their hands, and what they have in their hands, or behind them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They still think we don't see them or what they are trying to do, behind the hands they are holding up.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Too Funny

LYFT driver orders gay couple out of his car after they kiss...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/19/lyft-driver-indianapolis-orders-gay-man-out-car-after-they-kiss/625726002/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?


Peek-a -boo!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> LYFT driver orders gay couple out of his car after they kiss...
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/19/lyft-driver-indianapolis-orders-gay-man-out-car-after-they-kiss/625726002/


http://together.guide/pda-etiquette-around-world/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I find when I make up facts, it can bolster my argument too.   And extra points for going with Vikings not making it boring.


So you do make up facts/lies, I knew it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://together.guide/pda-etiquette-around-world/


Thank you for making my point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Leadership of the Boy Scouts' annual jamboree will ensure that condoms are on hand and readily available. (Getty Images)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leadership of the Boy Scouts' annual jamboree will ensure that condoms are on hand and readily available. (Getty Images)


Is that all you think about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that all you think about?


If you mean the left's agenda to take this country to hell, yes, I guess that is all I think about, especially since 2008.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

018
*They've blown up the Boy Scouts. What next?*
By Lloyd Marcus
Minutes after awakening this morning, my wife Mary read me this disturbing headline from her phone, "Condoms Required at Scouts' 24th World Jamboree." My mind immediately went back years ago to when LGBTQ activists demanded that the Boy Scouts of America accept openly homosexual leaders. LGBTQ activists claimed that homosexuals did not intend to change the Scouts. They simply wanted to be included. I remember a deceived parent on Facebook saying if the Boy Scouts did not surrender to permitting openly gay Scout masters, she would remove her son from the intolerant, bigoted hate group.

Mary read out loud from the article that, outrageously, the rules demand that condoms be distributed to the underage kids during the 12-day camping event. My thoughts went to the movie _Planet of the Apes_ at the end, when Charleston Heston's character said, "You maniacs! You blew it up! Damn you...damn you all to hell!" 

In 1910, Lord Robert Baden-Powell founded the Boys Scouts Association. In his book, "Scouting for Boys," Baden-Powell stated his purpose for the organization. 

"We aim for the practice of Christianity in their everyday life and dealings, and not merely the profession of theology on Sundays[.]"

All these years later, wimpy, spineless officials and administrators have allowed political correctness and LGBTQ activists to blow up Baden-Powell's vision, corrupting yet another once great Christian organization. Yes, I am extremely angry.

All who sounded the alarm that allowing promoters of homosexuality into the Christian-based organization would change the Boy Scouts were branded paranoid haters. Meanwhile, LGBTQ activists have forced the Boy Scouts to change the original Scout Oath.

"On my honor, I will do my best to do my duty to God and my country and to obey the Scout Law; to help other people at all times; to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight."

What awesome and upright principles. Imagine how wonderful our country would be if more men lived by this creed. LGBTQ activists have intimidated the Scouts into removing "morally straight" from the Scout Oath.

LGBTQ activists have forced Baden-Powell's organization to drop "boy" from its name and admit girls in 2019. 

*More inHome*

*Trump 1, abortionists 0*


*Out of sight, out of mines*


*Cop-hating communist Van Jones partners with Trump adviser to reform prison system*


*Abusing the Bill Of Rights*


*In Texas, we are not blaming guns for the school shooting*
Will someone please tell me what was hateful or mean about Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts having separate organizations? Do y'all know that LGBTQ activists seek to erase the gender line between male and female? Public school teachers are forced to address elementary students as "eagles" rather than boys and girls. 

Folks, I am so sick of mainstream people in power cowering to LGBTQ activists. When will someone have the courage to tell these people no? I vow to slap the next Christian who tells me we need to be more passive and loving. I'm kidding. But look where passivity has gotten us.

SOGI (Sexual Orientation Gender Identity) laws mandate that LGBTQ lessons be implemented in every grade (pre-K through 12) and every subject. Math questions begin with "two guys enter a gay bar." In public schools, LGBTQ lessons include BDSM, anal sexual activity, asphyxiation, gender-bending, and rimming. Does this sound as insane to you as it does to me? And yet this vile brainwashing and robbery of our kids' innocence continues unabated beneath the national radar.

Whitney Houston was correct when she sang, "I believe the children are our future." If we keep allowing leftists to confiscate our children, game over. Our future as a great nation is lost.

Years ago, LGBTQ activists beat the crap out of me in the media for asking this question. Rather than forcing the Boy Scouts to abandon its Christian roots, why wouldn't homosexuals start their own youth organization? What is stopping pedophiles who run NAMBLA (North American Man-Boy Love Association) from starting a scouting program? LGBTQ activists branded me a hater for asking this logical question.

The truth is, LGBTQ activists are on a mission to destroy Christian institutions – to force Christians to "approve" their lifestyle. LGBTQ activists seek to force Christians to betray Jesus by kneeling in worship to their false god of depravity. Leftists are working to create a godless America in which anything goes sexually. Everywhere you turn, you can see evidence of leftists' removing traditional Godly principles and values that have made America great. It sickens me whenever I see politicians and people in power caving to LGBTQ activists' demands.

In 1962, we caved to leftists' demand to remove prayer from public schools. Schools have progressively transformed from institutions of discipline and learning to hellholes of violence, daycare for parents in middle school, drug abuse, disrespect for authority, and students graduating unable to read their diplomas. Meanwhile, we keep allowing leftists to have their way.

What great Christian institution, traditional value, or principle will LGBTQ leftists target next for destruction?

The good news is, I am seeing signs of more Americans pushing backagainst LGBTQ leftist bullying. 

Oh, how I long to see the spirit of John Wayne reborn in an American leader with true grit. Oh, wait – we have that in Donald Trump. Still, America needs more leaders with backbone to tell LGBTQ leftists no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Some more humor for Husker,
*Parents outraged after 7th-graders are assigned graphic sex assignment in science class*
2 hours





Parents of Pennsylvania seventh-grade students are outraged after their teacher assigned a graphic sex-related assignment. The students were encouraged to look up sexually inappropriate things on their electronic devices. (Getty Images)
60  Follow          
Parents of seventh-graders are furious over a sex education project assigned by a teacher at one of Pittsburgh’s Propel Charter School site.

*What are the details?*
According to KDKA-TV, a male science teacher at the school’s Hazelwood site encouraged middle school students in the class to look up sexually inappropriate things on their electronic devices.

Parent reports alleged that the science teacher, who was teaching a segment on sex education, reportedly “graphically discussed oral sex” and prompted the children to “look it up, but not on a school computer because they would be able to track it.”

So instead of using the school’s facilities, some of the students reportedly looked up what oral sex was on their phones and got the shock of a lifetime.


“‘We said we didn’t know what it meant, and [the teacher] told us to look it up, but not on a school computer because they would be able to track it,'” one parent said her daughter told her. “So, a little boy looked it up on his phone, and she saw images and she was traumatized.”


*How did parents react?*
One parent, John Mitchell, told KDKA, “Now I gotta explain things to my child that she may or may not be ready for. But guess what? She had to find out about it today.”

Another parent added, “My heart is broken. And right now, I’m angry that this type of person is around our children.”

“I protect [my daughter], and then she’s at school where she’s supposed to be protected, and there’s a grown male telling a 13-year-old girl to look [oral sex] up, and once you see those images you can’t erase those images,” another parent said.

*Has the school responded?*
According to school officials, some of their teaching appears to be outsourced.

“We have a partnership with Adagio Health, where they come in during a science class and they teach a sexual health education course,” Propel Charter Schools spokeswoman Sonya Toler said.

According to KDKA, Toler noted that the incident was “revealed in a student mediation meeting,” which both parents and the school’s principal attended.

KDKA reported that the student mediation meeting was “the first time the principal became aware of the allegations.”

Toler said, “To the best of my understanding, in this situation, parents raised some new concerns today with the principal.”

“So, at this point the principal is starting an investigation to determine the truth in the allegations,” she added.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Scientists,
*Scientists plan DNA hunt for Loch Ness monster...*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scientists,
> *Scientists plan DNA hunt for Loch Ness monster...*


Finding Nessy. Wait.. Nessy is off of the 15 and 76. Good burgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Finding Nessy. Wait.. Nessy is off of the 15 and 76. Good burgers.


Sorry, I put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Finding Nessy. Wait.. Nessy is off of the 15 and 76. Good burgers.


MMMMmmm Nessy Burgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> MMMMmmm Nessy Burgers.


I thought you were vegan?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you were vegan?


No, Im a lesbian, remember?


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*Rodent's don't use ANY facilities, they shit when they shit......*
*The Rodent Man should try entering a woman's restroom to *
*prove his point.....If he comes out in one piece that's a Lesson *
*in it's self.....He might want to take a cup of ice with him to put*
*any dismembered articles in for reattachment.....*

*When's the last time any of you have looked at the contents of a *
*woman's purse, I haven't and don't plan on it any time soon....*
*The possibility of sharp objects being inside range from ....*
*99.5 - 100 %.....Those are not odds ANYONE should tempt !*

*But if you must Rodent Man, take a cup of ice with you......*

*They could Bobbit, just don't let them Lob it or you'll be a *
*neutered Hobbit....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, Im a lesbian, remember?


I like lesbians.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like lesbians.


Good, because Ive only been attracted to women my entire life.
I'm also attracted to bacon and steak, which I eat on a regular basis, so Im not a veterinarian. (although I do care for my dogs, cat, and chickens)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Winning

Gallup: Percentage of Americans who say they’re LGBT rises for sixth straight year
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/24/gallup-percentage-americans-say-theyre-lgbt-rises-sixth-straight-year/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi_2q-WraHbAhUGoVMKHdzQCmMQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2W_Z0VyvNoG2ofO7Zl2z_F


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

*Planned Parenthood Shares ‘Sex Is Hot’ Ads With Teen Girls *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Booter (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Planned Parenthood Shares ‘Sex Is Hot’ Ads With Teen Girls *
> By Paul Bois


Planned Parenthood should not be doing this!  Teens don't use Facebook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> Planned Parenthood should not be doing this!  Teens don't use Facebook.


Agreed, let's defund.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

*VIDEO: CBC indoctrinates young children for gay pride month in new video: ‘Are you gay allies?’*
Pat Gray Unleashed  1 min


In a new video by CBC Life, a subsidiary of the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, children are persuaded into becoming gay “allies” for pride month by Canadian television host Jessi Cruickshank.

The video opens up with Cruickshank and several young and impressionable children all at a table where they’re prompted by questions regarding same-sex marriage and sexual diversity. The room is filled with rainbow balloons, gay pride flags, and children who appear to all be younger than 10.

“Happy pride everybody!” she begins. She then prompts the children to define what gay pride is and whether or not they consider themselves “gay allies.”

“Definitely!” they respond innocently and cheerfully. She then asks the children if they know what “coming out of the closet” means and what they think of having two moms or two dads.
The conversation then turns to Jodie Foster and nudity, and whether or not they’ll aspire to be “gay icons” one day to the likes of Ricky Martin and Lady Gaga.

“Everybody should aspire to be a gay icon,” Cruickshank says at the end of the video to which the children cheer. One child defined “coming out of the closet” as a hide and seek game while one child said he didn’t know if he will grow up to be an ally, but maybe he’ll become an icon.

*See the video for yourself below and catch Pat’s commentary on this type of indoctrination above.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

WATCH: Two Transgenders Blow Out Girls In State Meet
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31605/watch-two-transgenders-blow-out-girls-state-meet-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj4gYP09sPbAhWGylkKHaRsC_wQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0pcdCdEj31x4b48oPg6MzW


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *VIDEO: CBC indoctrinates young children for gay pride month in new video: ‘Are you gay allies?’*
> Pat Gray Unleashed  1 min
> 
> 
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Two Transgenders Blow Out Girls In State Meet
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31605/watch-two-transgenders-blow-out-girls-state-meet-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj4gYP09sPbAhWGylkKHaRsC_wQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0pcdCdEj31x4b48oPg6MzW


You certainly spend an inordinate time delving into this kinda thing, obsess much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly spend an inordinate time delving into this kinda thing, obsess much?


All the news the mainstream media will not post.
Wise up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the news the mainstream media will not post.
> Wise up.


You mean one offs and conspiracy theories from the lunatic fringe. From the basement to the internet to infowars to Hannity or the like, it's the nutter food chain. Fiction and fantasy meet right wing tabloid "journalism".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Two Transgenders Blow Out Girls In State Meet
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31605/watch-two-transgenders-blow-out-girls-state-meet-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj4gYP09sPbAhWGylkKHaRsC_wQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0pcdCdEj31x4b48oPg6MzW


Unbelievable this is permitted in sanctioned sporting events.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Unbelievable this is permitted in sanctioned sporting events.


Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game.



*It's straight  up CHEATING and YOU know it...*

*Can't win with " balls " so clip em and CHEAT....*

*Cheatin piece of shits...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game.


Its the "game" of political correctness, which translates directly in English to INSANITY.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's straight  up CHEATING and YOU know it...*
> 
> *Can't win with " balls " so clip em and CHEAT....*
> 
> *Cheatin piece of shits...*


Fuk'n A.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's straight  up CHEATING and YOU know it...*
> 
> *Can't win with " balls " so clip em and CHEAT....*
> 
> *Cheatin piece of shits...*


If you want to be fair, create another class, and let the geldings race against eachother.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's straight  up CHEATING and YOU know it...*
> 
> *Can't win with " balls " so clip em and CHEAT....*
> 
> *Cheatin piece of shits...*


Who made the rules?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you want to be fair, create another class, and let the geldings race against eachother.


Again, hate the game (who set up the rules?) not the player.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, hate the game (who set up the rules?) not the player.


Who said anything about hating the "player"?  I made it very clear what the problem is. (imho)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who made the rules?


Nobody asked me.
What do you think of the rules?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody asked me.
> What do you think of the rules?


The players can only play by the rules that have been established. As I always tell my kids you need to think your way through life . . . maybe you should try that sometime before complaining about people making their way through life the best they can.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The players can only play by the rules that have been established. As I always tell my kids you need to think your way through life . . . maybe you should try that sometime before complaining about people making their way through life the best they can.


What do you think about the rules that allow geldings to compete against women?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you think about the rules that allow geldings to compete against women?


It's not a game if you don't play by the rules.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who said anything about hating the "player"?  I made it very clear what the problem is. (imho)


You don't do "very clear" unless provoked into it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not a game if you don't play by the rules.


Signed, the gender assigner, God.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't do "very clear" unless provoked into it.


Do you think geldings should be allowed to compete in women's sports?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think geldings should be allowed to compete in women's sports?


Gelding implies a castrated male, so, in that case, no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gelding implies a castrated male, so, in that case, no.


Thank you.
I agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't do "very clear" unless provoked into it.


Hypocrisy at it's pinnacle.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think geldings should be allowed to compete in women's sports?


If we're talking about the Olympics or even college athletics then I think I agree with you.

However if your saying that all children born with some kinda of sexual weirdness down with their private parts (sorry I don't know correct terminology) should be excluded from competing in grade school sports to protect the integrity of the game for all the female youth athletes of America... I disagree.  Get the crazy parents out of the mix and just let the kids compete.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If we're talking about the Olympics or even college athletics then I think I agree with you.
> 
> However if your saying that all children born with some kinda of sexual weirdness down with their private parts (sorry I don't know correct terminology) should be excluded from competing in grade school sports to protect the integrity of the game for all the female youth athletes of America... I disagree.  Get the crazy parents out of the mix and just let the kids compete.


Not all sport is pure competition or they wouldn't have a handicap system for sports like golf or bowling.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not all sport is pure competition or they wouldn't have a handicap system for sports like golf or bowling.


In the top brackets, there are no allowances.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

A series of sexual misconduct cases has prompted the Southern Baptist Convention's socially conservative, all-male leadership to seek forgiveness for the ill treatment of women and vow to combat it. Hoping for more than rhetoric, women and some male allies plan a protest rally in Dallas when the two-day meeting opens on Tuesday.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/ced08910-6bee-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If we're talking about the Olympics or even college athletics then I think I agree with you.
> 
> However if your saying that all children born with some kinda of sexual weirdness down with their private parts (sorry I don't know correct terminology) should be excluded from competing in grade school sports to protect the integrity of the game for all the female youth athletes of America... I disagree.  Get the crazy parents out of the mix and just let the kids compete.


If a kid is born somewhere in the middle and wishes to compete at a HS level or below, a special assessment could be made in this extremely rare case.
Not what we are talking about here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> In the top brackets, there are no allowances.


Nor should there be.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiOh6nB-MbbAhUIYK0KHY2gBSEQFggpMAA&url=https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/transgender-female-boxer-gives-female-opponent-concussion-breaks-her-eye-so&usg=AOvVaw1sgzS3DHu4hg6g4XvFEFSS


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If a kid is born somewhere in the middle and wishes to compete at a HS level or below, a special assessment could be made in this extremely rare case.
> Not what we are talking about here.


I just disagree. 
Whether the girls in the track article you posted are doing their best- finish in first, second or third it really has no effect on their life.  It will have no impact on the college coaches who come to watch and look at times.  Ostracizing youths and teens because they don't fit into your narrow definition of what a person is... does however seem like it could have a lasting effect on a kids life.  

So again, my position of get rid of the crazy parents and lets the kids play.  It's better for everyone that way...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just disagree.
> Whether the girls in the track article you posted are doing their best- finish in first, second or third it really has no effect on their life.  It will have no impact on the college coaches who come to watch and look at times.  Ostracizing youths and teens because they don't fit into your narrow definition of what a person is... does however seem like it could have a lasting effect on a kids life.
> 
> So again, my position of get rid of the crazy parents and lets the kids play.  It's better for everyone that way...


You're just trolling me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiOh6nB-MbbAhUIYK0KHY2gBSEQFggpMAA&url=https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/transgender-female-boxer-gives-female-opponent-concussion-breaks-her-eye-so&usg=AOvVaw1sgzS3DHu4hg6g4XvFEFSS


Who made the rules and were they being followed? Don't hate the player . . .


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're just trolling me.


Can you point to a sentence you disagree with... or are we to the point where you've run out of things to say and are going to start acting the weasel?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point to a sentence you disagree with... or are we to the point where you've run out of things to say and are going to start acting the weasel?


Dizzy 101


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy 101


I don't know... Dizzy strikes me as someone who wants to argue just to argue.  Changes his opinions, makes contradictory statements and more likes to troll then win arguments. 

Ricky on the other hand in his heart of hearts is a true believer.  My guess is he really does think Trump is telling the truth and it's the congress, FBI, CIA and really everybody else that's lying and out to get him.  And I bet he really does lay awake an night worrying about transsexual ruining sports.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... Dizzy strikes me as someone who wants to argue just to argue.  Changes his opinions, makes contradictory statements and more likes to troll then win arguments.
> 
> Ricky on the other hand in his heart of hearts is a true believer.  My guess is he really does think Trump is telling the truth and it's the congress, FBI, CIA and really everybody else that's lying and out to get him.  And I bet he really does lay awake an night worrying about transsexual ruining sports.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who made the rules and were they being followed? Don't hate the player . . .


Circle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who made the rules and were they being followed? Don't hate the player . . .


Aren't you the guy who keeps saying "but HRC won the popular vote"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... Dizzy strikes me as someone who wants to argue just to argue.  Changes his opinions, makes contradictory statements and more likes to troll then win arguments.
> 
> Ricky on the other hand in his heart of hearts is a true believer.  My guess is he really does think Trump is telling the truth and it's the congress, FBI, CIA and really everybody else that's lying and out to get him.  And I bet he really does lay awake an night worrying about transsexual ruining sports.


Have you heard the one about McCabe and Comey and Lynch and Obama? How about the one about HRc deleting 30.000 emails about her mom's funeral and her daughter's wedding? How about the one where she destroyed all her phones?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the guy who keeps saying "but HRC won the popular vote"?


That is just to show how unpopular the winner was . . . my God if 3 mil + more of those who bothered to vote voted against him imagine what would happen if ALL the eligible voters voted!

 . . . and if the Russians weren't on team Trump, even more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard the one about McCabe and Comey and Lynch and Obama? How about the one about HRc deleting 30.000 emails about her mom's funeral and her daughter's wedding? How about the one where she destroyed all her phones?


But russia..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is just to show how unpopular the winner was . . . my God if 3 mil + more of those who bothered to vote voted against him imagine what would happen if ALL the eligible voters voted!
> 
> . . . and if the Russians weren't on team Trump, even more.


Rules are rules, BTW collusion isn't a crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is just to show how unpopular the winner was . . . my God if 3 mil + more of those who bothered to vote voted against him imagine what would happen if ALL the eligible voters voted!
> 
> . . . and if the Russians weren't on team Trump, even more.


Imagine if the Dems would allow the cleansing of the voter rolls? Get all the felons, dead people and the illegals off of there. 
We would have a damned Garden of Eden.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Imagine if the Dems would allow the cleansing of the voter rolls? Get all the felons, dead people and the illegals off of there.
> We would have a damned Garden of Eden.


There needs to be a real concerted push to clean up the voting process.
We need a uniform, bullet proof way of verifying, and counting votes in a efficient and timely manner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There needs to be a real concerted push to clean up the voting process.
> We need a uniform, bullet proof way of verifying, and counting votes in a efficient and timely manner.


Yes, but making someone show ID is too complicated and expensive, you know, like what you need to cash a check, use a credit card or fly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rules are rules, BTW collusion isn't a crime.


Ah yes the new anti-democracy American, I'm sure your parents are proud . . . does your family know how you really feel? . . . and no I'm not anti-American, I'm anti-your vision of what you want America to be, aka a banana republic.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you want to be fair, create another class, and let the geldings race against eachother.


*The Cheatin Geldings meet the Czechoslovakian Shot Putters *
*on the streets of Belgium....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The players can only play by the rules that have been established. As I always tell my kids you need to think your way through life . . . maybe you should try that sometime before complaining about people making their way through life the best they can.


*They cheated under the radar before....go look it up.*
*Now the cheatin pieces of shit are denying straight up*
*women the chance to excel as Real Women....*
*It's the most disgusting thing in sports right now....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes the new anti-democracy American, I'm sure your parents are proud . . . does your family know how you really feel? . . . and no I'm not anti-American, I'm anti-your vision of what you want America to be, aka a banana republic.


I am just making sure you know the rules. 
BTW, you are very Anti-American.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just disagree.
> Whether the girls in the track article you posted are doing their best- finish in first, second or third it really has no effect on their life.  It will have no impact on the college coaches who come to watch and look at times.  Ostracizing youths and teens because they don't fit into your narrow definition of what a person is... does however seem like it could have a lasting effect on a kids life.
> 
> So again, my position of get rid of the crazy parents and lets the kids play.  It's better for everyone that way...



*Mr T that whole response is HORSE SHIT and you know it !*
*Cheating is Cheating.....no way of disguising it.*

*I know the difference between " Crazy " parents as you put it and *
*Cheating....You don't.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes the new anti-democracy American, I'm sure your parents are proud . . . does your family know how you really feel? . . . and no I'm not anti-American, I'm anti-your vision of what you want America to be, aka a banana republic.


Yes, anti-gun, pro-abortion, pro-gay marriage, pro open borders, anti-religion and rooting against our President in everything he does because you know better and more than he does.
You tell me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, anti-gun, pro-abortion, pro-gay marriage, pro open borders, anti-religion and rooting against our President in everything he does because you know better and more than he does.
> You tell me.


Are you crying again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mr T that whole response is HORSE SHIT and you know it !*
> *Cheating is Cheating.....no way of disguising it.*
> 
> *I know the difference between " Crazy " parents as you put it and *
> *Cheating....You don't.....*


Tough love for Tenacious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, anti-gun, pro-abortion, pro-gay marriage, pro open borders, anti-religion and rooting against our President in everything he does because you know better and more than he does.
> You tell me.


You're just babbling nonsense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying again?


Bro, its my job to tell you.
Its you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bro, its my job to tell you.
> Its you.


Sorry, I'm still laughing at you anti-democracy types. You guys remind me of North Koreans who always watch what they say because they are being watched and the supreme leader may find out if they are negative . . . are you afraid someone might turn you in for admitting the truth?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, I'm still laughing at you anti-democracy types. You guys remind me of North Koreans who always watch what they say because they are being watched and the supreme leader may find out if they are negative . . . are you afraid someone might turn you in for admitting the truth?


Republic.
Democracy is a very dangerous form of government.
We live in a republic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Republic.
> Democracy is a very dangerous form of government.
> We live in a republic.


Duck has a third grade education...can you tell?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Republic.
> Democracy is a very dangerous form of government.
> We live in a republic.


Tell the founding fathers . . .
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/05/13/is-the-united-states-of-america-a-republic-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.6396b2967f72


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck has a third grade education...can you tell?


Nice try, but you are wrong yet again, like always . . . you'd think you could count on and ride the coattails of another nutter and get away with it, nope.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell the founding fathers . . .
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/05/13/is-the-united-states-of-america-a-republic-or-a-democracy/?utm_term=.6396b2967f72


You can call a duck a chicken but its still a duck.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can call a duck a chicken but its still a duck.


"Democracy" and "republic" are not mutually exclusive terms.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> "Democracy" and "republic" are not mutually exclusive terms.


Accurately defined, we live in a republic.
You can say, democratic republic, or constitutional democracy as well.
Calling our country a democracy is a loose definition at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Accurately defined, we live in a republic.
> You can say, democratic republic, or constitutional democracy as well.
> Calling our country a democracy is a loose definition at best.


I'll go with representative democracy or even aristocratic democracy, democracy for short. 

I have stopped calling Trump and his ever loyal devotees anti-American because that is not entirely accurate. They simply have an alternate view of how they think America should look, operate, treat other people/countries and where the USA should be on the world stage (if present on that stage at all). I now say anti-democracy because Trump and Co. have displayed a distain for here and around the world arguing with our allies (the democratic world) and cozying up to our enemies (the authoritarian led nations or wannabe's, like Trump).

So go ahead and argue semantics, I'm looking at actions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll go with representative democracy or even aristocratic democracy, democracy for short.
> 
> I have stopped calling Trump and his ever loyal devotees anti-American because that is not entirely accurate. They simply have an alternate view of how they think America should look, operate, treat other people/countries and where the USA should be on the world stage (if present on that stage at all). I now say anti-democracy because Trump and Co. have displayed a distain for here and around the world arguing with our allies (the democratic world) and cozying up to our enemies (the authoritarian led nations or wannabe's, like Trump).
> 
> So go ahead and argue semantics, I'm looking at actions.


Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.


Yeah, I thought as much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, I'm still laughing at you anti-democracy types. You guys remind me of North Koreans who always watch what they say because they are being watched and the supreme leader may find out if they are negative . . . are you afraid someone might turn you in for admitting the truth?


You may need an intervention.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, but you are wrong yet again, like always . . . you'd think you could count on and ride the coattails of another nutter and get away with it, nope.


Doing what you do best...projecting, misunderstanding and talking nonsense.
You pathetic moron...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll go with representative democracy or even aristocratic democracy, democracy for short.
> 
> I have stopped calling Trump and his ever loyal devotees anti-American because that is not entirely accurate. They simply have an alternate view of how they think America should look, operate, treat other people/countries and where the USA should be on the world stage (if present on that stage at all). I now say anti-democracy because Trump and Co. have displayed a distain for here and around the world arguing with our allies (the democratic world) and cozying up to our enemies (the authoritarian led nations or wannabe's, like Trump).
> 
> So go ahead and argue semantics, I'm looking at actions.


You blissful idiot...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You blissful idiot...


Rather a blissful idiot than a perennially disturbed, angry, ignorant liar such as yourself . . . but that appears to be your comfort zone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rather a blissful idiot than a perennially disturbed, angry, ignorant liar such as yourself . . . but that appears to be your comfort zone.


You are the one that is exhibiting those traits at this moment in time.
Again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rather a blissful idiot than a perennially disturbed, angry, ignorant liar such as yourself . . . but that appears to be your comfort zone.


More blissful idiocy from the duck wad....
You mistake anger for frustration & pity you ignorant wanker..
You wouldn't recognize the truth if it kicked you in the puss....
I've asked you many times to list these lies you carry on about...
Please list them...ALL of them, EVERYONE of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Netflix To Offer New Animated Series About Drag Queens *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Netflix To Offer New Animated Series About Drag Queens *


Dang, I thought it was about this


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dang, I thought it was about this
> View attachment 2769


There is a niche audience for both.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a niche audience for both.


Why not have a show about queers in race cars then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not have a show about queers in race cars then?


Yes, it would be called Flamers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not have a show about queers in race cars then?


Kinda like the "Gay Rodeo" they use to hold at the Lakeside arena?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like the "Gay Rodeo" they use to hold at the Lakeside arena?


Those poor horses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those poor horses.


The stock contractors had no problem providing the rodeo what it needed . . . unlike some snowflake bakers.

“Everyone’s always excited about riding fresh mounts.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like the "Gay Rodeo" they use to hold at the Lakeside arena?


Never heard of it.
Maybe its because our social calenders highlight different things.
Did you compete?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never heard of it.
> Maybe its because our social calenders highlight different things.
> Did you compete?


Like you and your tranny fixation, I just wonder why they can't just compete with everyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like you and your tranny fixation, I just wonder why they can't just compete with everyone else.


They could, the only problem is that they kept riding backwards and messing up the saddle horn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like you and your tranny fixation, I just wonder why they can't just compete with everyone else.


You must be the gay rodeo clown.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never heard of it.
> Maybe its because our social calenders highlight different things.
> Did you compete?


Duck competing? Nah!
I see duck "performing"..... as a rodeo clown perhaps?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be the gay rodeo clown.


Rodeo clowning his serious work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck competing? Nah!
> I see duck "performing"..... as a rodeo clown perhaps?


I wouldn't even begin to know where or how to find an image like that, seems you had it on file . . . or is that a selfie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Pregnant man and flower power at London Men's Fashion Week*

Edouard GUIHAIRE
,
AFP_•_June 11, 2018










1 / 5
*Chinese designer Xander Zhou's new collection featured a fake 'baby bump' for men*
Chinese designer Xander Zhou's new collection featured a fake 'baby bump' for men (AFP Photo/NIKLAS HALLE'N)


London (AFP) - An imagined male pregnancy, flower necklaces and melting ice caps were some of the more striking images at London Men's Fashion Week, which wrapped up on Monday.

Here are some of the highlights from the catwalks:

- Future man? -

Chinese designer Xander Zhou's collection featured a male model with a fake bump on show, wearing jeans and a white t-shirt reading "New World Baby".

"We're prepared to welcome a future of male pregnancy," the designer said in an Instagram post.

Zhou's show also featured one of the more improbable-looking designs of all the collections -- an elaborate raincoat with six sleeves arranged in a star formation.

The spring-summer 2019 collection was, perhaps unsurprisingly, entitled "Supernatural, Extraterrestrial & Co".

- NASA and mythology -

Edward Crutchley's collection was inspired by "contemporary mythology" featuring prints by French artist Lucien Murat of a post-apocalyptic world of deformed creatures.

The collection also had a strong Japanese theme, including a partnership with a kimono printing company from Kyoto.

Christopher Raeburn, a specialist in environmentally conscious fashion, used NASA images showing melting ice caps to create a modern and socially engaged collection entitled "REACT NOW".

Liam Hodges took his inspiration from the natural world with designs carrying vegetable and leopard-skin motifs. Perhaps his most striking work was a black t-shirt bearing the image of a Roman breastplate worn by a model in a Praetorian Guard helmet.

- Eulogy to gender fluid -

The highly-anticipated show by "Man" -- a kind of fashion incubator which has helped many of the current generation of British designers -- presented a gender-fluid collection.

Male models wearing evening dresses, mini-skirts or opting to go bare-chested featured heavily.

A heavily-applauded design saw transsexual model Munroe Bergdorf strut the catwalk dressed only in a pair of black boots and a long, torn t-shirt with the words "High concept character".

- British chic -

What would London Men's Fashion Week, which is particularly oriented towards streetwear, be without a bit of old-school British chic -- the refined elegance of a City gent?

That came courtesy of Oliver Spencer, whose collection featured linens and organic cottons, mineral colours and a touch of hippie sensibility -- jackets worn with shorts and flower chains


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Pregnant man and flower power at London Men's Fashion Week*
> 
> Edouard GUIHAIRE
> ,
> ...



This perfectly normal, Joe.
It would only be weird if the "guy" had a MAGA hat on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This perfectly normal, Joe.
> It would only be weird if the "guy" had a MAGA hat on.


You can't convince me that most people think this is OK?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This perfectly normal, Joe.
> It would only be weird if the "guy" had a MAGA hat on.


You people certainly entertain yourselves with some insignificant pablum.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like you and your tranny fixation, I just wonder why they can't just compete with everyone else.


*You have the " Tranny " fixation, Joe just keeps hittin your easy button.....*

*And it's quite easy to hit....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people certainly entertain yourselves with some insignificant pablum.


*Cereal is not insignificant.....*

*Hey ....we don't bag on your " Fruit Loops ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck competing? Nah!
> I see duck "performing"..... as a rodeo clown perhaps?



*That nose has a peculiar DNC slit in the end of it.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't convince me that most people think this is OK?


Sarcasm bro.
C'mon.
Pregnant guys in a high fashion mag?
Its like baseball and apple pie. (in the twilight zone)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sarcasm bro.
> C'mon.
> Pregnant guys in a high fashion mag?
> Its like baseball and apple pie. (in the twilight zone)


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You have the " Tranny " fixation, Joe just keeps hittin your easy button.....*
> 
> *And it's quite easy to hit....*


Just making sure everyone knows who the homophobes really are.
So easy, almost too easy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wouldn't even begin to know where or how to find an image like that, seems you had it on file . . . or is that a selfie?


I googled ignorant pc progressive union wank with a 5th grade education aka Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I googled ignorant pc progressive union wank with a 5th grade education aka Daffy...


You try so hard, it's kinda cute, your little obsession with me . . . sorry I hurt you so badly. Maybe get a life?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Jada Pinkett Smith To 17-Year-Old Daughter: ‘By Your Age, I Gave Myself Multiple Orgasms’


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making sure everyone knows who the homophobes really are.
> So easy, almost too easy.


*Shootin fish in a barrel, eyes closed, three empty chambers and still at 100 % ! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

*HUFFPOST: 'If You Really Love LGBTQ People, You Just Can’t Keep Eating Chick-fil-A' *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't convince me that most people think this is OK?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 203958, member: 1707"







/QUOTE


*He looks good in that hat.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

*'Gay NRA' Sees Surge In Membership. Report: Here's Why.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

I'll let husker explain this one,

*Feminist Writer: Boys Need To Become More Feminine *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'll let husker explain this one,
> 
> *Feminist Writer: Boys Need To Become More Feminine *


Reminds me of a lecture I once watched. The speaker, who was a writer, a feminist and a mother of a small boy at the time spoke on many subjects.  She spoke mostly about topics that are of concern to likewise individuals, but also told an interesting story about raising her son. She is vehemently anti-gun and was bound and determined to not allow even as much as a squirt gun near her little boy, he was gonna be a feminist. Things went well through infant, then toddler stages as far as keeping any undo influences away from him. No play guns, movies, TV or videos containing violence nor firearms. She being of means had a nanny who was given strict instructions on these parameters. Then one day she was in the kitchen and heard him playing in the living room making "BOOM!" noises and running around with his index finger pointed at the cat thumb going up and down like simulating a pistol. She then ended the story by saying something like, "Boys will be boys, let them be boys, they will do what comes natural and trying to control that is futile." She got a big laugh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of a lecture I once watched. The speaker, who was a writer, a feminist and a mother of a small boy at the time spoke on many subjects.  She spoke mostly about topics that are of concern to likewise individuals, but also told an interesting story about raising her son. She is vehemently anti-gun and was bound and determined to not allow even as much as a squirt gun near her little boy, he was gonna be a feminist. Things went well through infant, then toddler stages as far as keeping any undo influences away from him. No play guns, movies, TV or videos containing violence nor firearms. She being of means had a nanny who was given strict instructions on these parameters. Then one day she was in the kitchen and heard him playing in the living room making "BOOM!" noises and running around with his index finger pointed at the cat thumb going up and down like simulating a pistol. She then ended the story by saying something like, "Boys will be boys, let them be boys, they will do what comes natural and trying to control that is futile." She got a big laugh.


Is your mom still alive?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 203958, member: 1707"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesnt?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, it's kinda cute, your little obsession with me . . . sorry I hurt you so badly. Maybe get a life?


Believe me, it's effortless when it comes to you ya ignorant puke...
Nice nose fuck face...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Big Tent Republicans?
Gay, high heel wearing veteran elected mayor in Texas...
http://www.connectingvets.com/articles/gay-high-heel-wearing-veteran-elected-mayor-texas


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Believe me, it's effortless when it comes to you ya ignorant puke...
> Nice nose fuck face...


Yet you still take the time for me, I'm flattered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

*California University Wanted You to Encourage Your Four-Year-Old to Touch a Friend’s Genitals*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California University Wanted You to Encourage Your Four-Year-Old to Touch a Friend’s Genitals*
> Brandon Morse


And even more misleading BS. Apparently that's all you have, spun, misleading, taken out of context BS . . . good luck with all that. Maybe you actually believe all that shit you post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And even more misleading BS. Apparently that's all you have, spun, misleading, taken out of context BS . . . good luck with all that. Maybe you actually believe all that shit you post.


You say tomato and I say you are a crazy fuck.

I want to be clear. UCSB was encouraging parents to encourage their small children to disrobe and touch and explore each other’s genitals. The only time they say parents should step in is to tell the child that this should be done in private, and should stop it if the touching becomes non-consensual or hurtful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You say tomato and I say you are a crazy fuck.
> 
> I want to be clear. UCSB was encouraging parents to encourage their small children to disrobe and touch and explore each other’s genitals. The only time they say parents should step in is to tell the child that this should be done in private, and should stop it if the touching becomes non-consensual or hurtful.


You certainly are gullible.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And even more misleading BS. Apparently that's all you have, spun, misleading, taken out of context BS . . . good luck with all that. Maybe you actually believe all that shit you post.


*Some day you will realize the difference between the TRUTH ( Which is absolute )*
*and FICTION ( which you choose to peddle more often than not. ) I won't call you a*
*Liar .....just a VERY sadly misinformed individual that has accepted the programing*
*he's been dealt over the years.....As I've suggested in the past, break from the narrow*
*trail you travel and expand your thinking.....you'll be quite surprised at the difference*
*it makes in your daily life....Good Day Sir....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

*Teacher: I Was Forced To Resign Because I Won’t Pretend Boys Can Be Girls *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

*Virginia School Board Votes To Change Dress Code To Gender-Neutral Language *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Poor kid has no chance, book the therapist now.
[URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/fbi'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/james-comey'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/united-nations'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/nikki-haley']*CNN Celebrates Father's Day: 'He Gave Birth. He Breastfed. Now, He Wants His Son To See Him As A Man.'*[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]





screenshot from Twitter
ByHank Berrien
June 15, 2018
  views
Just in time for Father's Day, CNN brings you the story of a biological female who refers to herself as a transgender man who, after taking testosterone to "transition," conceived a child with a man who was "transitioning" into a transgender woman but stopped taking hormones long enough that they could conceive a son.

CNN titled the piece, "He gave birth. He breastfed. Now, he wants his son to see him as a man."

The "he" in question is Sabastion Sparks, 24, "a transgender man who lives with his wife Angel in suburban Atlanta."

CNN writes, "Like many new dads, Sabastion Sparks knew parenting would come with serious challenges. But most new dads didn't give birth to their child. They didn't breastfeed them."

That’s certainly true.

CNN writes that Sparks "wants Jaxen, their 20-month-old son, to have as normal a childhood as possible," suggesting that a more "comfortable" Sparks can now better provide that normal childhood.

"I'm going to be a better father being comfortable in myself and him seeing that confidence in me," said Sparks.

Sparks wants to teach Jaxen how to pee standing up, which Sparks executes with the help of a detachable prosthetic. "The more my body resembles his, the better he'll understand," said Sparks.

Sparks met Angel, 33, five years ago. As CNN notes, Angel "was designated male at birth but had transitioned years earlier."

More: "Like many transgender men and women, they had been taking medication to increase the testosterone or estrogen in their bodies. So to make a baby, they briefly stopped taking their hormone pills. The couple conceived their son the conventional way…"

Sparks miscarried the first time; the second time Jaxen was conceived. CNN writes, "After Jaxen was born, Sabastion sometimes had to breastfeed when he, Angel and their son were out in public. The three of them drew stares as they navigated the aisles of their neighborhood stores."

"People would snicker or call us 'f******,'" said Angel. "He'd try so hard to cover it up and hide what he was doing."

CNN opines, "Not all transgender people choose to have surgery as part of a gender transition, and Sabastion knows looks shouldn't matter. But he worries that the scornful way some people treat him could get passed down to Jaxen. That's not what he wants for his son.”

After the surgery to remove her breasts, Sparks said, "My son won't see breasts on his dad. He won't be as different from me."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poor kid has no chance, book the therapist now.
> *CNN Celebrates Father's Day: 'He Gave Birth. He Breastfed. Now, He Wants His Son To See Him As A Man.'*
> 
> 
> ...


You really are an impressionable lad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poor kid has no chance, book the therapist now.
> *CNN Celebrates Father's Day: 'He Gave Birth. He Breastfed. Now, He Wants His Son To See Him As A Man.'*
> 
> 
> ...


Circus side show.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

'Today' features 10-year-old 'drag kid' who says he’s gay, not trans. Parents say it’s 'his life.

https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/18/today-features-10-year-old-drag-kid-who-says-hes-gay-not-trans-parents-say-its-his-life


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Being Transgender No Longer A Mental Disorder, But Playing Video Games Is, World Health Organization Says *


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*Bumping the same ends of the magnets together doesn't make more humans.....*

*Just won't happen...*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Opposing the Transgender Movement Amy ContradaThe time for kowtowing is over. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

*Leftist Media Push 'Drag Kids,' And It's Basically Child Abuse *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2016/1/9/mahu-hawaii-gender-LGBT-acceptance.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

*YIKES!*






*Trans To Make History Competing in Miss Universe...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

*School District Refuses To Permit Parents See LGBT Videos Students Were Forced To Watch*
by Hank BerrienJuly 4, 2018


In a Pennsylvania school district, after roughly 2,800 students were forced to watch LGBT videos during LGBT "Unity Week" in April, parents and conservative activists asked the district to provide links to the videos so they could see what their children had watched.

The answer they got: no.

As The Christian Post noted of Principal Kate Kieres of Emmaus High School, where the videos were shown, “Despite parents' requests to see the videos, Kieres stated that the school board solicitor has advised that ‘these videos cannot be sent to you, because they are part of a student project.’"

This is a gross violation of parental rights. The links to the videos are public records, notwithstanding claimed 'selection' of the videos by the ostensibly 'student-led' Gay-Straight Alliance ('GSA') as part of an alleged 'student project.' It would be convenient indeed if school districts could bypass all public records laws and parental notice and consent requirements for objectionable content, by finding a willing 'student group' to 'select' the material for them."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Spain decides most beautiful woman in Spain...is a man
JULY 14, 2018
That's right: Spanish people think a man looks prettier than all the women in Spain.


"Having a vagina doesn't make a woman," [he] said in an interview. "Even if many people don't want to see me as a woman, I clearly belong among them. There are women with a penis and men with a vagina, because the only key part of being a woman is to be and feel like a woman," [he] said.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/spain_decides_most_beautiful_woman_in_spainis_a_man.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *School District Refuses To Permit Parents See LGBT Videos Students Were Forced To Watch*
> by Hank BerrienJuly 4, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  Another hit on some poor school principle out in the Tullies who can be embarrassed in a way that makes you feel good about how great your values are.   Also nice that she lacks the money, PR team and the sophistication to fight back against a dark money backed news team...  

At some point, some of these right wing "thought pieces" have to seem a little wonky even to you Joe?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2939 Spain decides most beautiful woman in Spain...is a man
> JULY 14, 2018
> That's right: Spanish people think a man looks prettier than all the women in Spain.
> 
> ...


Joe... when you came out and said you like sticking your nose up DT's butt I didn't judge.  Same as I'm not going to judge this lady.  
What a world what a world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe... when you came out and said you like sticking your nose up DT's butt I didn't judge.  Same as I'm not going to judge this lady.
> What a world what a world.


If that's the best Spain can do I guess I can take that country off the list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Refuse to Address Someone By Their Gender Preference? At U of MN, That Might Get You Expelled...or Fired
https://www.redstate.com/kimberly_ross/2018/07/15/refuse-address-gender-preferece-u-mn-expelled-fired/


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Refuse to Address Someone By Their Gender Preference? At U of MN, That Might Get You Expelled...or Fired
> https://www.redstate.com/kimberly_ross/2018/07/15/refuse-address-gender-preferece-u-mn-expelled-fired/


I would say just like anyone else, if a teacher who is getting paid for their time, is having their own personal issues get in the way of educating the students they are being paid to teach I think it's reasonable to be able to replace the teacher with someone who is a better fit?   I'm surprised you disagree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would say just like anyone else, if a teacher who is getting paid for their time, is having their own personal issues get in the way of educating the students they are being paid to teach I think it's reasonable to be able to replace the teacher with someone who is a better fit?   I'm surprised you disagree.


Compelled speech.  How fun and fascist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would say just like anyone else, if a teacher who is getting paid for their time, is having their own personal issues get in the way of educating the students they are being paid to teach I think it's reasonable to be able to replace the teacher with someone who is a better fit?   I'm surprised you disagree.


Surprise.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Compelled speech.  How fun and fascist.


Uh...  not sure how we got from teaching the curriculum the school board pays them to teach, to fascist?  Perhaps you could explain more?  

I mean lets take a softball question.  If a public school teacher doesn't believe in immunizations, would it be okay for her be on the clock promoting that agenda?   It just seems like common sense to me that you'd have curriculum that paid professionals are expected to stick to.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Surprise.


So no comment beyond blind alliance to redstate.com huh.  Lol 
Not much of a surprise there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Uh...  not sure how we got from teaching the curriculum the school board pays them to teach, to fascist?  Perhaps you could explain more?
> 
> I mean lets take a softball question.  If a public school teacher doesn't believe in immunizations, would it be okay for her be on the clock promoting that agenda?   It just seems like common sense to me that you'd have curriculum that paid professionals are expected to stick to.


I told you compelled speech was fun and fascist.  Don't get distracted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comment beyond blind alliance to redstate.com huh.  Lol
> Not much of a surprise there.


I knew you fascist would enjoy standing up for compelled speech.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comment beyond blind alliance to redstate.com huh.  Lol
> Not much of a surprise there.


Prefer not to specify.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I told you compelled speech was fun and fascist.  Don't get distracted.


Distracted?  I'm just trying to understand what you mean compelled speech. 
Again, I don't think anyone is saying school teachers aren't free to believe whatever they want.  But it sure would be silly for us to pretend that means they are allowed to just say and act however they want in their classrooms.  haha... you've given me a good laugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Distracted?  I'm just trying to understand what you mean compelled speech.
> Again, I don't think anyone is saying school teachers are free to believe whatever they want.  But it sure would be silly for us to pretend that means they are allowed to just say and act however they want in their classrooms.  haha... you've given me a good laugh.


Iz this what you meant?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comment beyond blind alliance to redstate.com huh.  Lol
> Not much of a surprise there.


If a transgender ask a teacher to address them as other than their biological reality the teacher can choose to address the child as such.  No law is required that assumes that all teachers require a federal law that compels


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Distracted?  I'm just trying to understand what you mean compelled speech.
> Again, I don't think anyone is saying school teachers are free to believe whatever they want.  But it sure would be silly for us to pretend that means they are allowed to just say and act however they want in their classrooms.  haha... you've given me a good laugh.


Please tell us how smart you are again.  Lol!!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If a transgender ask a teacher to address them as other than their biological reality the teacher can choose to address the child as such.  No law is required that assumes that all teachers require a federal law that compels


Curriculum is set up by the local school board, and in large part schools are paid for by local property tax.  If a teacher wants to stay employed, especially now that Trump has broken the teachers Union then they better play along.  Sounds just about like every job I've every had.  And also it makes me wonder why you true believers always look to Trump and Washington to tell you how to live.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz this what you meant?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Please tell us how smart you are again.  Lol!!


Have I ever told you how smart I was?  I do get a chuckle from some of you guys, but I think I'v e been pretty good at apealing to common sense as the answer for just about every instance.  And common sense ain't so much about being smart, as making informed choices.  If that's now allowed the right wing mob- then I don't want to be right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Curriculum is set up by the local school board, and in large part schools are paid for by local property tax.  If a teacher wants to stay employed, especially now that Trump has broken the teachers Union then they better play along.  Sounds just about like every job I've every had.  And also it makes me wonder why you true believers always look to Trump and Washington to tell you how to live.


Lol!!  Fascism is fun isn't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And also it makes me wonder why you true believers always look to Trump and Washington to tell you how to live.


You've got to kidding me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have I ever told you how smart I was?  I do get a chuckle from some of you guys, but I think I'v e been pretty good at apealing to common sense as the answer for just about every instance.  And common sense ain't so much about being smart, as making informed choices.  If that's now allowed the right wing mob- then I don't want to be right.


Are they even real, official words?
I will have to admit, you make sense sometimes, but then you go off the deep end without notice.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!  Fascism is fun isn't it?


Um... it's called doing your job.  Obviously judging from how little time you spend working at that cushy government job you've forgotten that the first amendment doesn't protect you from consequences.  Not even for school teachers, or county commissioners who refuse to marry gay couples, union officials promoting unions to people of the clock.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You've got to kidding me.


Still no signs of independent thought.  Shame seeing a bright young kid like you get hooked on the Trump jelly...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still no signs of independent thought.  Shame seeing a bright young kid like you get hooked on the Trump jelly...


So you think conservative government tells us how to live more that a liberal one?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still no signs of independent thought.  Shame seeing a bright young kid like you get hooked on the Trump jelly...


Rat babble.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think conservative government tells us how to live more that a liberal one?


What does trump have to do with conservative or liberal?  I think both sides are opposed to supporting criminal fraud traitors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have I ever told you how smart I was?  I do get a chuckle from some of you guys, but I think I'v e been pretty good at apealing to common sense as the answer for just about every instance.  And common sense ain't so much about being smart, as making informed choices.  If that's now allowed the right wing mob- then I don't want to be right.


Then we agree that speech contradictory to biological reality should not be dictated to folks by federal law as a condition for employment.






*"It's more like the elevation of moral posturing about sensitivity over truth.  It's even worse"*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What does trump have to do with conservative or liberal?  I think both sides are opposed to supporting criminal fraud traitors.


Who's the liberals?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who's the liberals?


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What does trump have to do with conservative or liberal?  I think both sides are opposed to supporting criminal fraud traitors.



*That's why he was elected......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What does trump have to do with conservative or liberal?  I think both sides are opposed to supporting criminal fraud traitors.


Keep up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(listening_device)

I'm sure the Secret Service and NSA have already been all over this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(listening_device)
> 
> I'm sure the Secret Service and NSA have already been all over this.


Thanks, sherlock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks, sherlock.


Another giver.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then we agree that speech contradictory to biological reality should not be dictated to folks by federal law as a condition for employment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to tell Bill Mahar that words have consequences.  Remember when he got fired from that network show for saying something that got conservatives so worked up they threatened to boycott Disney if ABC didn't fire him? Something about the military...

Now sure how comparing what a comedian says on a night time talk show has to do with teachers having to teach the curriculum, the locally elected and funded school board directs them to?  Other then maybe it goes back to my point- that when you are working on someone else's dollar, what comes out of your mouth can have consequences in your continuing to work there.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat babble.


???


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???


spola babble.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't have to tell Bill Mahar that words have consequences.  Remember when he got fired from that network show for saying something that got conservatives so worked up they threatened to boycott Disney if ABC didn't fire him? Something about the military...
> 
> Now sure how comparing what a comedian says on a night time talk show has to do with teachers having to teach the curriculum, the locally elected and funded school board directs them to?  Other then maybe it goes back to my point- that when you are working on someone else's dollar, what comes out of your mouth can have consequences in your continuing to work there.


Isn't fascism fun?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Um... it's called doing your job.  Obviously judging from how little time you spend working at that cushy government job you've forgotten that the first amendment doesn't protect you from consequences.  Not even for school teachers, or county commissioners who refuse to marry gay couples, union officials promoting unions to people of the clock.


All good points.  Isn't fascism fun?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Its amazing how lemmings get all wound up like springs and all jump at once.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its amazing how lemmings get all wound up like springs and all jump at once.


It’s funny how dumbasses deny everything.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

@Ricky Fandango  I’ll be your huckleberry and your personal troll.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s funny how dumbasses deny everything.


In another week it will be something else.
Watch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

LOL.
A little scary, but LOL.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In another week it will be something else.
> Watch.


That’s how it is when you are a traitor.  For someone married to a minority woman you sure act like a redneck douchebag on this forum.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> That’s how it is when you are a traitor.  For someone married to a minority woman you sure act like a redneck douchebag on this forum.


Im the douchebag?
I dont remember bringing your family up.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the douchebag?
> I dont remember bringing your family up.


I am not saying anything that I wouldn’t say to your face.  You have my number.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

@Ricky Fandango I love my country more than I give a fuck what you think.  You have my number....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not saying anything that I wouldn’t say to your face.  You have my number.


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This pretty much sums it up.


You have my number.  I invite you to bring up anything you want to. See if I’m serious.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This pretty much sums it up.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the douchebag?
> I dont remember bringing your family up.



The truth hurts doesn’t it.  It’s embarrassing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Im a little disappointed the picture timed out.
https://screenshots.firefox.com/CQS2gCQoQtpoHc8S/www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The truth hurts doesn’t it.  It’s embarrassing.


Sleep it off.
You'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You have my number.  I invite you to bring up anything you want to. See if I’m serious.


I know you're serious.
Not my problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

SERIOUS


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

SERIOUS


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> That’s how it is when you are a traitor.  For someone married to a minority woman you sure act like a redneck douchebag on this forum.


Little emotional about this, aren't you?
Just can't wait to bring race into any discussion, pathetic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango I love my country more than I give a fuck what you think.  You have my number....


Anyone who supported Obama and Hillary doesn't love the USA, at least as intended.
Trump is just making things right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

New York Times willing to slur homosexuals in order to castigate Trump
JULY 17, 2018
Just when you thought the Trump haters couldn't become more deranged or act more irresponsible, wow!
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/new_york_times_willing_to_slur_homosexuals_in_order_to_castigate_trump.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its amazing how lemmings get all wound up like springs and all jump at once.


Yeah MAPS statement about a whole ship being in agreement about Trump was just another example of identity politics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah MAPS statement about a whole ship being in agreement about Trump was just another example of identity politics.


I try not to laugh at people.
The number of times these people bring up my family, or try and demean me is a reflection on them.
Im a giver.
Always will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah MAPS statement about a whole ship being in agreement about Trump was just another example of identity politics.


Why wouldn't they stick with something that put such a unqualified person in the white house?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I try not to laugh at people.
> The number of times these people bring up my family, or try and demean me is a reflection on them.
> Im a giver.
> Always will be.


You are kind of a hillbilly redneck though.
I'm good with that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are kind of a hillbilly redneck though.
> I'm good with that.


Those people say it like its a bad thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people say it like its a bad thing.


Those people need to come out of their ivory towers and spend some time with the great  unwashed masses.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are kind of a hillbilly redneck though.
> I'm good with that.


In all fairness... you could replace most of Ricky's posts with Yabba Dabba Dooo... and they would still add the same value to the conversation.  I.e. make his point that no one can say anything about Trump to change his mind, while at the same time being almost funny.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone who supported Obama and Hillary doesn't love the USA, at least as intended.
> Trump is just making things right.


Oh Joe...
Looking at those pics of Trump and Putin together... it was the first time I've seen Trump and thought he looked a little bit pathetic. 

Now before you freak out on me, let me explain I mean in a I a _jumped the shark_ kinda way.  At least so far Trump's gotten along alright by talking about Hillary or doing outrageous stunts (like set up a meeting with NK, followed by him claims that NK will de-nuke).  But seeing him up on stage with Putin- it sure felt like a "jump the shark" point in the Trump show.  He's running out of ideas of what to say or who to offended next.  Pathetic and also unfortunate for the country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Joe...
> Looking at those pics of Trump and Putin together... it was the first time I've seen Trump and thought he looked a little bit pathetic.
> 
> Now before you freak out on me, let me explain I mean in a I a _jumped the shark_ kinda way.  At least so far Trump's gotten along alright by talking about Hillary or doing outrageous stunts (like set up a meeting with NK, followed by him claims that NK will de-nuke).  But seeing him up on stage with Putin- it sure felt like a "jump the shark" point in the Trump show.  He's running out of ideas of what to say or who to offended next.  Pathetic and also unfortunate for the country.


So, is this the one? Again?
It's funny how a lib president can go around the world bowing and talking shit about his country and none of you said anything.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?
> It's funny how a lib president can go around the world bowing and talking shit about his country and none of you said anything.


Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that because you didn't like the way Obama handled foreign leaders you're now alright with Trump being outsmarted by Putin on the world stage?  That somehow two wrongs make it alright for Trump?  lol

I'm interested to see how successful that rallying cry will be in getting republican voter out to the polls this fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that because you didn't like the way Obama handled foreign leaders you're now alright with Trump being outsmarted by Putin on the world stage?  That somehow two wrongs make it alright for Trump?  lol
> 
> I'm interested to see how successful that rallying cry will be in getting republican voter out to the polls this fall.


You understand my point, did you condemn Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Progress?
*Lesbian 'BATWOMAN' TV Series in Works...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have I ever told you how smart I was?  I do get a chuckle from some of you guys, but I think I'v e been pretty good at apealing to common sense as the answer for just about every instance.  And common sense ain't so much about being smart, as making informed choices.  If that's now allowed the right wing mob- then I don't want to be right.


Left wing mob or rightwing mob...they're both mobs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Left wing mob or rightwing mob...they're both mobs.


Welcome back, where have you been?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> In all fairness... you could replace most of Ricky's posts with Yabba Dabba Dooo... and they would still add the same value to the conversation.  I.e. make his point that no one can say anything about Trump to change his mind, while at the same time being almost funny.


yabba dabba doooooo....!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trying to understand your point.  Are you saying that because you didn't like the way Obama handled foreign leaders you're now alright with Trump being outsmarted by Putin on the world stage?  That somehow two wrongs make it alright for Trump?  lol
> 
> I'm interested to see how successful that rallying cry will be in getting republican voter out to the polls this fall.


What did Trump give Putin?
Did he lift any sanctions? Did he offer anything?
Did he deliver 100 billion in cash on pallets?
What exactly did Putin get out of this besides a heads up that the USA is in the business of supplying energy, and Germany may want to think about how they and the russia are energy BFFs on the world stage.
You people are mindless parrots.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did Trump give Putin?
> Did he lift any sanctions? Did he offer anything?
> Did he deliver 100 billion in cash on pallets?
> What exactly did Putin get out of this besides a heads up that the USA is in the business of supplying energy, and Germany may want to think about how they and the russia are energy BFFs on the world stage.
> You people are mindless parrots.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


https://screenshots.firefox.com/CLYkqdkAsqR9oT44/www.socalsoccer.com

btw, you're stuttering again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


*Yeah....sure Filthy Filner's Friend.*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Ouch.... 
lol.  I mean I laughed, but still.  Why make him feel bad about it?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did Trump give Putin?
> Did he lift any sanctions? Did he offer anything?
> Did he deliver 100 billion in cash on pallets?
> What exactly did Putin get out of this besides a heads up that the USA is in the business of supplying energy, and Germany may want to think about how they and the russia are energy BFFs on the world stage.
> You people are mindless parrots.


There is an ongoing federal investigation into Trump's backdoor connections with Russian operatives.  And I'll just come out and say if you've been watching him on TV there is just something not right about how he behaves every time the topic comes up.  It's just weird.

Obviously I'm not alone in saying this.  There was enough public pressure that Trump's own political allies appointed a special investigator to find out the depth of Russian involvement in American politics.  I'll wait for his report, but I sorta feel like there is little need to wait.  The alarm bells in my head are already ringing that something ain't right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There is an ongoing federal investigation into Trump's backdoor connections with Russian operatives.  And I'll just come out and say if you've been watching him on TV there is just something not right about how he behaves every time the topic comes up.  It's just weird.
> 
> Obviously I'm not alone in saying this.  There was enough public pressure that Trump's own political allies appointed a special investigator to find out the depth of Russian involvement in American politics.  I'll wait for his report, but I sorta feel like there is little need to wait.  The alarm bells in my head are already ringing that something ain't right.


Sometimes when it quacks like a duck it is a duck.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Left wing mob or rightwing mob...they're both mobs.


I agree.  Hard out there for a moderate.  
Just seems like the whole world has gone fucking insane around me.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes when it quacks like a duck it is a duck.


Even his own political party appointed a special investigator.  It will be interesting to see their findings...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree.  Hard out there for a moderate.
> Just seems like the whole world has gone fucking insane around me.


Moderate? Where? Moderate what? Moderate when?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


I'm starting to believe that, just like Trump, people always have been laughing, and therein may lie their problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Even his own political party appointed a special investigator.  It will be interesting to see their findings...


 Obamas' peeps saving their own ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


What's that like Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm starting to believe that, just like Trump, people always have been laughing, and therein may lie their problem.


Duck shit....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes when it quacks like a duck it is a duck.


Indeed!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ouch....
> lol.  I mean I laughed, but still.  Why make him feel bad about it?


Giver= Me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There is an ongoing federal investigation into Trump's backdoor connections with Russian operatives.  And I'll just come out and say if you've been watching him on TV there is just something not right about how he behaves every time the topic comes up.  It's just weird.
> 
> Obviously I'm not alone in saying this.  There was enough public pressure that Trump's own political allies appointed a special investigator to find out the depth of Russian involvement in American politics.  I'll wait for his report, but I sorta feel like there is little need to wait.  The alarm bells in my head are already ringing that something ain't right.


I get the feeling you didnt digest what i said.
Its just weird.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There is an ongoing federal investigation into Trump's backdoor connections with Russian operatives.  And I'll just come out and say if you've been watching him on TV there is just something not right about how he behaves every time the topic comes up.  It's just weird.
> 
> Obviously I'm not alone in saying this.  There was enough public pressure that Trump's own political allies appointed a special investigator to find out the depth of Russian involvement in American politics.  I'll wait for his report, but I sorta feel like there is little need to wait.  The alarm bells in my head are already ringing that something ain't right.


Trump is a crook.  This is not something that just came up when he decided to get  involved in politics.  He has always been a crook.  It has been interesting to watch which members here fell for the flimflam, and how desperately they are flailing to avoid admitting they were taken.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump is a crook.  This is not something that just came up when he decided to get  involv3ed in politics.  He has always been a crook.  It has been interesting to watch which members here fell for the flimflam, and how desperately they are flailing to avoid admitting they were taken.


People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Giver= Me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm starting to believe that, just like Trump, people always have been laughing, and therein may lie their problem.


Laughing doesnt always= winning, but it is very good medicine.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Giver= Me.


yaba daba doo!!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Moderate? Where? Moderate what? Moderate when?


??? 
What issue am I not moderate as apple pie on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???
> What issue am I not moderate as apple pie on?


You are a moderate in lack of information and generality, I will give you that.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


I don't quite know how to explain it.  Espola knows how to drop that line at just the right time and it's cracks me up.  When you use it on the other hand... well ricky my friend, I just feels like you're flailing.  Maybe it's a matter of timing, or maybe e just knows how to tee the joke up a little better?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't quite know how to explain it.  Espola knows how to drop that line at just the right time and it's cracks me up.  When you use it on the other hand... well ricky my friend, I just feels like you're flailing.  Maybe it's a matter of timing, or maybe e just knows how to tee the joke up a little better?


Maybe you're right.
How can i be as funny as espola?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you're right.
> How can i be as funny as espola?


Well Ricky my friend, that's like asking how can I be as good at math as Einstein.  If you have to ask how, then you probably just don't got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well Ricky my friend, that's like asking how can I be as good at math as Einstein.  If you have to ask how, then you probably just don't got it.


Thanks for the heads up.
I really mean it.
You've been extremely helpful.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't quite know how to explain it.  Espola knows how to drop that line at just the right time and it's cracks me up.  When you use it on the other hand... well ricky my friend, I just feels like you're flailing.  Maybe it's a matter of timing, or maybe e just knows how to tee the joke up a little better?


When he is embarrassing himself by his t-ass kissing, I just remind him of it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> I really mean it.
> You've been extremely helpful.


I aim to please...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I aim to please...


You're a giver too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???
> What issue am I not moderate as apple pie on?


Moderate what? Democrat? I would you are a moderate democrat liberal. I will give you that.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a giver too.


I believe... in the give and take.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I believe... in the give and take.


Well, as far as Im concerned, you're the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Moderate what? Democrat? I would you are a moderate democrat liberal. I will give you that.


I would call myself socially moderate and fiscally conservative.  I didn't agree with putting a $2 trillion tax cut on the countries credit card to pay for tax cuts for the rich for example.  Does that make me liberal?  Not sure I agree...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, as far as Im concerned, you're the gift that keeps on giving.


Well there you go.  Nothing like a little bit of the give and take.  Everyone wins.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would call myself socially moderate and fiscally conservative.  I didn't agree with putting a $2 trillion tax cut on the countries credit card to pay for tax cuts for the rich for example.  Does that make me liberal?  Not sure I agree...


Now I'm self doubting.  Maybe moderately liberal is a good description?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well there you go.  Nothing like a little bit of the give and take.  Everyone wins.


Thank you, and you're welcome.
I have been, and always will be, ...a giver.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well Ricky my friend, that's like asking how can I be as good at math as Einstein.  If you have to ask how, then you probably just don't got it.


No it's not like asking about you & Einstein & you don't believe it either....
Perhaps it's you who "just don't got it"...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it's not like asking about you & Einstein & you don't believe it either....
> Perhaps it's you who "just don't got it"...


???
Espola has the best sarcastic wit on here.  
But I could see how some folks don't see it, whether they don't like sarcasm or are just blinded by political hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would call myself socially moderate and fiscally conservative.  I didn't agree with putting a $2 trillion tax cut on the countries credit card to pay for tax cuts for the rich for example.  Does that make me liberal?  Not sure I agree...


They don't mind ceding ground (moral and otherwise) to Putin, why would they care about the debt? One doesn't polish the brass on a sinking ship, especially when you are the ones creating the leaks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???
> Espola has the best sarcastic wit on here.
> But I could see how some folks don't see it, whether they don't like sarcasm or are just blinded by political hate.


Dry humor is an acquired taste . . . especially when it is posted in your direction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well Ricky my friend, that's like asking how can I be as good at math as Einstein.  If you have to ask how, then you probably just don't got it.


Milton on Einstein:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would call myself socially moderate and fiscally conservative.  I didn't agree with putting a $2 trillion tax cut on the countries credit card to pay for tax cuts for the rich for example.  Does that make me liberal?  Not sure I agree...


Doesn't make you fiscally conservative either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???
> Espola has the best sarcastic wit on here.
> But I could see how some folks don't see it, whether they don't like sarcasm or are just blinded by political hate.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

https://t.co/SOBvuoAg7u


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Milton on Einstein:


Oh bubs.... you know as your friend, I'm not sure the economic talk is your bag man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs.... you know as your friend, I'm not sure the economic talk is your bag man.


Sure. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hot Air

Are you ready for ‘Theybies?’ Kids raised to choose their own gender
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/20/ready-theybies-kids-raised-choose-gender/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjnwObCg7DcAhUkgK0KHe5dDWcQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw01PBerCBTED-WwfIFa8eq8&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

CW's 'Supergirl' Casts Transgender Rights Activist as First Trans TV Superhero
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/07/21/cws-supergirl-casts-transgender-rights-activist-as-first-trans-tv-superhero/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig7cLtzLLcAhUIKHwKHcYyBhcQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3tMdIjMeSvmX57pX0wN0_y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Transgender Ax Attacker Blames Voices in Head, Demon Possession in Court Defense...
https://pjmedia.com/trending/transgender-ax-attacker-uses-drugs-demon-possession-to-defender-himself-in-court/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Woman Decides To Become A Man. Now She’s Accused Of ‘Mansplaining’ And ‘Male Heterosexual Privilege’
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/21/transgender-transition-mansplains/&ved=0ahUKEwjSrbLg0LLcAhVaIjQIHYKxAWoQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw17zRw7N2BKiSeGBzl_HRJY


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CW's 'Supergirl' Casts Transgender Rights Activist as First Trans TV Superhero
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/07/21/cws-supergirl-casts-transgender-rights-activist-as-first-trans-tv-superhero/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig7cLtzLLcAhUIKHwKHcYyBhcQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3tMdIjMeSvmX57pX0wN0_y


Are you saying CW should be prevented from casting a transgender lead, or that they shouldn't be allowed to have a show about transgender people in general?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you saying CW should be prevented from casting a transgender lead, or that they shouldn't be allowed to have a show about transgender people in general?


The reich wants to control the world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The reich wants to control the world.


You're gonna have to wait.
We got a stopper in there right now.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The reich wants to control the world.


These are strange times my friend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Homegrown heirloom tomato, chopped serrano chile, and bacon, on 4 kings Hawaiin rolls.
Impossible to describe how good this was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> These are strange times my friend.


Putin, went from most hated world leader by Republicans to now being (virtually) welcomed into their homes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin, went from most hated world leader by Republicans to now being (virtually) welcomed into their homes?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Homegrown heirloom tomato, chopped serrano chile, and bacon, on 4 kings Hawaiin rolls.
> Impossible to describe how good this was.


Mmm... looks mighty tasty.  
Although with nice tomatoes like that I might have gone for a thin slice of fresh mozzarella, basil and olive oil on a more hearty bread.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin, went from most hated world leader by Republicans to now being (virtually) welcomed into their homes?


If you were listening to Trump that sounds like his vision of the future.  I've never seen anything like it.  Putin must have something one him.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes when it quacks like a duck it is a duck.



*You " Quack " quite a bit.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Why can't women just accept that they are the weaker sex?

The next woman to try playing in a PGA tourney came up considerably short
https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/22/next-woman-try-playing-pga-tourney-came-considerably-short/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If you were listening to Trump that sounds like his vision of the future.  I've never seen anything like it.  Putin must have something one him.


I believe, as is Russian intelligence custom, they have multiple things on The Donald. It's as if his family is being held hostage. But knowing The Donald, it's probably just The Donald, The Donald is concerned with.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe, as is Russian intelligence custom, they have multiple things on The Donald. It's as if his family is being held hostage. But knowing The Donald, it's probably just The Donald, The Donald is concerned with.


He knows what he did when he was in Russia a few years back.  I hope by now that someone he trusts has told him that the Russians have videos of whatever that might be.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> He knows what he did when he was in Russia a few years back.  I hope by now that someone he trusts has told him that the Russians have videos of whatever that might be.


Honestly I would think/hope/guess that Trump is much too smart to end up on a pee tape.  Although with his back against the wall I could see him agreeing to some sort of illicit activity to save his company... that is now being used to blackmail him.  And from what I understand it's well known that Trump's business was bailed out by Russian Oligarch money after his sixth (?) bankruptcy, when no one else would finance his company.

This is why I think the public has a right to see president's tax records, because if there was some hidden illicit financial tie between him and Russia, Trump woulda been dumped long ago.  No congressional hearings, not independent investigators... if only his taxes would have been made available prior to the election all of these "russia" questions would have been answered long before he took office.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I would think/hope/guess that Trump is much too smart to end up on a pee tape.  Although with his back against the wall I could see him agreeing to some sort of illicit activity to save his company... that is now being used to blackmail him.  And from what I understand it's well known that Trump's business was bailed out by Russian Oligarch money after his sixth (?) bankruptcy, when no one else would finance his company.
> 
> This is why I think the public has a right to see president's tax records, because if there was some hidden illicit financial tie between him and Russia, Trump woulda been dumped long ago.  No congressional hearings, not independent investigators... if only his taxes would have been made available prior to the election all of these "russia" questions would have been answered long before he took office.


5 or more years ago, the idea of t running for President was just a joke.  He was best known to the public for divorces, bankruptcies and firing people on TV.  I don't think a tape made from a hidden camera would be negative publicity for that image.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> 5 or more years ago, the idea of t running for President was just a joke.  He was best known to the public for divorces, bankruptcies and firing people on TV.  I don't think a tape made from a hidden camera would be negative publicity for that image.


Ha... I bet you're right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> He knows what he did when he was in Russia a few years back.  I hope by now that someone he trusts has told him that the Russians have videos of whatever that might be.


 One could take the proven false denial by Putin he even knew Trump was there as further evidence of subterfuge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> 5 or more years ago, the idea of t running for President was just a joke.  He was best known to the public for divorces, bankruptcies and firing people on TV.  I don't think a tape made from a hidden camera would be negative publicity for that image.


An alleged pee-pee tape, supposedly occurring on the bed Obama and Michelle slept on would only strengthen Trump's sway over the minions ever so eager to do his bidding. To Trump's minions it's war, those who accepted Obama as legitimate president against those who never did and never will.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An alleged pee-pee tape, supposedly occurring on the bed Obama and Michelle slept on would only strengthen Trump's sway over the minions ever so eager to do his bidding. To Trump's minions it's war, those who accepted Obama as legitimate president against those who never did and never will.



That would be a tape of your favorite female Democrat who buys dresses from Omar the Tent maker
and socks from the local Fire hose Co....

Pssssst....Here's a hint....Cankles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

A California parolee accused of stabbing two sisters -- one of them fatally -- Sunday on a Bay Area Rapid Transit platform in Oakland has a long list of criminal charges in his past, as well as a history of mental illness, according to reports. 

John Lee Cowell, 27, was arraigned Wednesday on a charge of murder with a deadly weapon in the slaying of Nia Wilson, 18, who was stabbed as she and her sister disembarked from a BART train at the line’s McArthur station. Nia Wilson’s sister, 26-year-old Lahtifa Wilson, was seriously injured in the attack.

A third sister was not injured, BART police Chief Carlos Rojas said Monday at a news conference


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

*Time to dismantle the criminal Humans at the molecular level.......No more Prisons.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe, as is Russian intelligence custom, they have multiple things on The Donald. It's as if his family is being held hostage. But knowing The Donald, it's probably just The Donald, The Donald is concerned with.


Duck shit...the union iron worker speaking from his exclusive & excessive knowledge of all things Russian..
You're such a wanker...
Carry on Duck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck shit...the union iron worker speaking from his exclusive & excessive knowledge of all things Russian..
> You're such a wanker...
> Carry on Duck.


You really should get out more often. Maybe your wet nurse could push you around the block . . . or the ward.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really should get out more often. Maybe your wet nurse could push you around the block . . . or the ward.



What's a " Wet " nurse Rodent.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

*Oregon judge rules that schools must allow boys in the girls’ locker rooms*
Jazz Shaw Aug 01, 2018 2:31 PM
Top Pick





Here we go again


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really should get out more often. Maybe your wet nurse could push you around the block . . . or the ward.


I got your wet nurse hangin' bitch....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> He knows what he did when he was in Russia a few years back.  I hope by now that someone he trusts has told him that the Russians have videos of whatever that might be.


Wow.... you really have gone off the deep end.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Oregon judge rules that schools must allow boys in the girls’ locker rooms*
> Jazz Shaw Aug 01, 2018 2:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Not at my kids school...


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow.... you really have gone off the deep end.


You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


They only know what Trump tells them and he's surprised by common sense.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


Did Sonny the Coocoo bird share that with you? You're so far off the deep end that I don't think a life preserver can save you...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They only know what Trump tells them and he's surprised by common sense.


Following the conversation are we...


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did Sonny the Coocoo bird share that with you? You're so far off the deep end that I don't think a life preserver can save you...


OK, so you are that ignorant.  I just wanted to clear it up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, so you are that ignorant.  I just wanted to clear it up.


You really are lost..


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


So E... please explain how Russia spies on 81 million people.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So E... please explain how Russia spies on 81 million people.


Microphones, phone taps, cameras, and "guides".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So E... please explain how Russia spies on 81 million people.


Isn't it amazing how E can be wrong on almost everything he comments on?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Microphones, phone taps, cameras, and "guides".


And you know this how? On 81 million people...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't it amazing how E can be wrong on almost everything he comments on?


It's normal for him. He's like a little kid who gets caught in a lie and instead of admitting that he lied tries to double down on the lie...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, so you are that ignorant.  I just wanted to clear it up.


Priggishly coocoo


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, so you are that ignorant.  I just wanted to clear it up.


*Get off your little soap box and return the hundreds of stolen Golf Balls *
*you five fingered from the Golf Course on your morning walks.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Get off your little soap box and return the hundreds of stolen Golf Balls *
> *you five fingered from the Golf Course on your morning walks.....*


You never get tired of being a joke do you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


Still waiting for your proof?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never get tired of being a joke do you?


*You never get tired of being the " Butt " of jokes do you ......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Drag Queens Teach Children ‘There’s No Such Thing as Boy and Girl Things’*
2534EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Mary Altaffer
7 Aug 2018551
*Schools are hosting adult drag queen stars as story readers to children as young as preschool age and justifying the events as consistent with the latest progressive education panacea known as “social and emotional learning.”*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?


Well I think I gave you enough time to provide proof of what you posted so I guess there is only one thing left for you to do. Admit you were wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Well I think I gave you enough time to provide proof of what you posted so I guess there is only one thing left for you to do. Admit you were wrong.


Hilarious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/crtv/status/1025180707906154497


This is funny... maybe not to the liberals.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Well I think I gave you enough time to provide proof of what you posted so I guess there is only one thing left for you to do. Admit you were wrong.


You don't have to believe me.  Facts are facts.

What percentage do you think they spy on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't have to believe me.  Facts are facts.
> 
> What percentage do you think they spy on?


What facts did you post that backed your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners? 

Get over yourself already. You're wrong so just admit it. But if you want to continue to make yourself look foolish then by all means please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What facts did you post that backed your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners?
> 
> Get over yourself already. You're wrong so just admit it. But if you want to continue to make yourself look foolish then by all means please continue.


T knows what he did in Russia (if he has not lost his memory).  Do you think anyone has told him yet that whatever it was, the Russians know?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T knows what he did in Russia (if he has not lost his memory).  Do you think anyone has told him yet that whatever it was, the Russians know?


Did you post your facts yet? The ones that back your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners. 

Give up. You can't do it, can you?

 Must mean that your wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you post your facts yet? The ones that back your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners.
> 
> Give up. You can't do it, can you?
> 
> Must mean that your wrong.


grammarly.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Apples and trees.

*Mother Of Transgender Son Donates Uterus To Doctors Working On 'Transgender Pregnancy' Project *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 215886, member: 1585"


*Drag Queens Teach Children ‘There’s No Such Thing as Boy and Girl Things’*
2534EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Mary Altaffer
7 Aug 2018551
*Schools are hosting adult drag queen stars as story readers to children as young as preschool age and justifying the events as consistent with the latest progressive education panacea known as “social and emotional learning.”*

/QUOTE



*Can you SAY ......Indoctrination .....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 215886, member: 1585"
> 
> 
> *Drag Queens Teach Children ‘There’s No Such Thing as Boy and Girl Things’*
> ...


Bullshit!


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't have to believe me.  Facts are facts.
> 
> *What percentage do you think they spy on?*




*We DON'T believe YOU......!*

*We DO know YOU are a Thief by YOUR own*
*admission/photos......*

*Ya Lying Thief !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Majority of heterosexuals say they won’t date trans folk, and that’s discrimination somehow
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/08/majority-of-heterosexuals-say-they-wont-date-trans-folk-and-thats-discrimination-somehow/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjg1Kzz8t_cAhUObawKHTayAYMQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw21wLXW1UsH6Fj-3Twm896R&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Majority of heterosexuals say they won’t date trans folk, and that’s discrimination somehow
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/08/majority-of-heterosexuals-say-they-wont-date-trans-folk-and-thats-discrimination-somehow/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjg1Kzz8t_cAhUObawKHTayAYMQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw21wLXW1UsH6Fj-3Twm896R&ampcf=1


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit!


Careful Lion... some on here would call that hate speech. I'm not one of those.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

The Problem with Gay Marriage
DAVID SOLWAY
When the institution of marriage is compromised, the underpinnings of Western society will inevitably collapse. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_problem_with_gay_marriage.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Can't vouch for the validity of this story, but it does sound valid.


















http://www.atchuup.com/men-are-from-mars-women-are-from-venus/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Careful Lion... some on here would call that hate speech. I'm not one of those.


Some in here are pc morons, you're not one of those.

As if this is news to anybody....


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Can't vouch for the validity of this story, but it does sound valid.


You don't know if it's true, but you like the result, so you waste electrons posting it anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't know if it's true, but you like the result, so you waste electrons posting it anyway.


You are a few electrons short.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Careful Lion... some on here would call that hate speech. I'm not one of those.


*When I call you a Thief....It's the TRUTH !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't know if it's true, but you like the result, so you waste electrons posting it anyway.


And you post links that don't support your position. Hmmm, I think you're missing more then electrons.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

*Spola Henry ( Ret Navy ) aka " The Forum Thief " *
*is missing a whole range of synaptic connections within his skull.....*


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And you post links that don't support your position. Hmmm, I think you're missing more then electrons.


The post about the 60/243 hotel supports my position.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> The post about the 60/243 hotel supports my position.


Your position is that 81 million people were spied on in Russia last year...
You stated every foreigner is spied on.
That's ludicrous, but you know that. Yet you insist that it's otherwise
The fact that Trump was spied on doesn't change your claim from ludicrous to truthful, but you know that.
Yet you insist that it's otherwise.
Magoo, Magoo Magoo....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> The post about the 60/243 hotel supports my position.


You must be using "Common Core" math to equate 60/243 = all.

We all knew this day was coming. I just didn't think you would crash and burn so hard...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your position is that 81 million people were spied on in Russia last year...
> You stated every foreigner is spied on.
> That's ludicrous, but you know that. Yet you insist that it's otherwise
> The fact that Trump was spied on doesn't change your claim from ludicrous to truthful, but you know that.
> ...


Magoo throws mud on the wall and prays nobody actually clicks on his links. The second and third links are about the same hotel in..wait for it... Estonia. Estonia that was part of the Soviet Union that no longer exist. His fourth link is just a story. 

His credibilty was always suspect but now Espola is just some old man banging on a keyboard searching the internet for girls underwear and proper urinal etiquette.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You must be using "Common Core" math to equate 60/243 = all.
> 
> We all knew this day was coming. I just didn't think you would crash and burn so hard...


Who decides which guests are routed to the 60 magic rooms?  And who does he work for?


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Magoo throws mud on the wall and prays nobody actually clicks on his links. The second and third links are about the same hotel in..wait for it... Estonia. Estonia that was part of the Soviet Union that no longer exist. His fourth link is just a story.
> 
> His credibilty was always suspect but now Espola is just some old man banging on a keyboard searching the internet for girls underwear and proper urinal etiquette.


Looks like you are getting desperate.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are getting desperate.


Did you find it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are getting desperate.


Yes, someone iz and it ain't multi.
Where are all your fellow lib friends?
Looks like they have all lost hope in seeing trump doing the perp walk.
Your narrative is falling apart, too funny.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, someone iz and it ain't multi.
> Where are all your fellow lib friends?
> Looks like they have all lost hope in seeing trump doing the perp walk.
> Your narrative is falling apart, too funny.


Do you think the Russians spied on t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

TRANS WINS IN VT
HISTORIC RUN FOR GOV!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?


Did you find it yet?


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you find it yet?


*He won't find it, he left his " sack o dimple balls " on the bench. It's quite hard to be a man*
*without " Balls "......of course he could just steal more...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He won't find it, he left his " sack o dimple balls " on the bench. It's quite hard to be a man*
> *without " Balls "......of course he could just steal more...*


I think he took his balls and went home to cry. The heat was getting too much for him in the kitchen...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

This is funny...

https://mobile.twitter.com/bbccomedy/status/1010189882503950336/video/1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*Bianca del Rio firestorm after rape jokes...*

*‘RuPaul’s Drag Race’ Star Bianca Del Rio Booed for ‘So-Called Jokes’ About Rape (Video)*
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to LinkedInLinkedInShare to RedditRedditShare to TumblrTumblrShare to EmailEmail


“Oh f— you, rape is funny if you haven’t had it,” drag performer says in stand-up act at Montreal Pride


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your position is that 81 million people were spied on in Russia last year...
> You stated every foreigner is spied on.
> That's ludicrous, but you know that. Yet you insist that it's otherwise
> The fact that Trump was spied on doesn't change your claim from ludicrous to truthful, but you know that.
> ...


I bet everyone is entered into their facial recognition software database.  And they are probably monitored via video that could be referenced later in needed. 
What would you call it?  Cuz that sure sounds like spying to me...


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I bet everyone is entered into their facial recognition software database.  And they are probably monitored via video that could be referenced later in needed.
> What would you call it?  Cuz that sure sounds like spying to me...


He's avoiding the question and answer uncomfortable to him.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> He's avoiding the question and answer uncomfortable to him.


Ahh yes, being wrong always makes The Lion cranky...


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

[QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 218009, member: 1585"






*Bianca del Rio firestorm after rape jokes...*

*‘RuPaul’s Drag Race’ Star Bianca Del Rio Booed for ‘So-Called Jokes’ About Rape (Video)*
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to LinkedInLinkedInShare to RedditRedditShare to TumblrTumblrShare to EmailEmail


“Oh f— you, rape is funny if you haven’t had it,” drag performer says in stand-up act at Montreal Pride

/QUOTE



*OMG ......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

'Transgender' woman mutilates herself, traumatizes husband, distresses son
AUGUST 25, 2018
The problem with 'Kris' is not that she's a woman. It's easy to see what the real problem is.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/transgender_woman_mutilates_herself_traumatizes_husband_distresses_son.html


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Transgender' woman mutilates herself, traumatizes husband, distresses son
> AUGUST 25, 2018
> The problem with 'Kris' is not that she's a woman. It's easy to see what the real problem is.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/transgender_woman_mutilates_herself_traumatizes_husband_distresses_son.html


This to me has less to do with being transgender, and more to do with mental health.  I'm fine with people telling me how they like to be treated even if it doesn't make sense to me.  But the physically hurting herself/himself in a display to other people.  That's not about sexuality... that's straight crazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This to me has less to do with being transgender, and more to do with mental health.  I'm fine with people telling me how they like to be treated even if it doesn't make sense to me.  But the physically hurting herself/himself in a display to other people.  That's not about sexuality... that's straight crazy.


Transgender is lack of mental health.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This to me has less to do with being transgender, and more to do with mental health.  I'm fine with people telling me how they like to be treated even if it doesn't make sense to me.  But the physically hurting herself/himself in a display to other people.  That's not about sexuality... that's straight crazy.



*Ever stop to think maybe it's the Leftist Indoctrination of pure *
*unadulterated " Falsehoods " that leads to severe mental instability *
*in this group of Humans......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?



Wait.... I thought you said you never posted that Russoa spies on all foreign visitors?

So it's in your nature to lie..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This to me has less to do with being transgender, and more to do with mental health.  I'm fine with people telling me how they like to be treated even if it doesn't make sense to me.  But the physically hurting herself/himself in a display to other people.  That's not about sexuality... that's straight crazy.


But yet these folks will have unfettered access to bathrooms of their choice...thus the world live in today.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait.... I thought you said you never posted that Russoa spies on all foreign visitors?
> 
> So it's in your nature to lie..


I just wanted to point out that you are clueless about their methods.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I just wanted to point out that you are clueless about their methods.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I just wanted to point out that you are clueless about their methods.


No you didn't.  You posted a link that you thought would back your position but it didn't...

You are such a myopic little weasel...


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I just wanted to point out that you are clueless about their methods.



*Hey Spola Henry, did you return " all " of the Golf Balls yet....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Navy drag queen 'Harpy Daniels' is serving looks — and the country*
Joshua Kelley, 24, performs drag for his fellow Navy sailors while also fulfilling the role of his squadron’s administrative supervisor by day.
by John Paul Brammer / Aug.30.2018 / 6:43 AM ET





Yeoman 3rd Class Joshua J. Kelley, from Berwick, Pennsylvania, performs during the Morale, Welfare and Recreation (MWR) Lip Sync Battle on the mess decks of the Navy's forward-deployed aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) on Nov. 29, 2017.Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Charles J. Scudella III / U.S. Navy


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*What a mess....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

*Al Sharpton looks like the offspring of an Alien/Eel experiment.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Al Sharpton looks like the offspring of an Alien/Eel experiment.*


He looked better when he was a lard ass.
Today he looks like a balloon on a stick.
All head, no brain, pencil neck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Never Trumpers unite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

I know this will be painful for you libs, just like soap, a razor, makeup and keeping a downs syndrome baby.

We Must Fight for Family Values
E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
The preservation of the family is more important than even the serious matter of whether the country is or is not impoverished.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/two_funerals_and_a_missing_cardinal.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this will be painful for you libs, just like soap, a razor, makeup and keeping a downs syndrome baby.
> 
> We Must Fight for Family Values
> E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
> ...


Yeah, if any administration needs a call back to "Family Values" it's the current one. Multiple divorces, paid off playmates/ porn stars/ etc, multiple sexual assault allegations and a complete lack of moral fiber separating families as a political stunt.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 220197, member: 3256"








Never Trumpers unite.
/QUOTE


*The Four Horsemen.....*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, if any administration needs a call back to "Family Values" it's the current one. Multiple divorces, paid off playmates/ porn stars/ etc, multiple sexual assault allegations and a complete lack of moral fiber separating families as a political stunt.


Exactly... 
Just more let's talk about anything other then President of the Nations values or behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, if any administration needs a call back to "Family Values" it's the current one. Multiple divorces, paid off playmates/ porn stars/ etc, multiple sexual assault allegations and a complete lack of moral fiber separating families as a political stunt.


Might help if you read it, maybe you want to be as smart as E-reader, you are on the right path.
You big dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

https://t.co/GNRtPS3jmp


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

*Quite amazing what happens when scientists experiment with *
*" selective " brain tissue and implant it into a Rodent Brain.....*

*Truly amazing, must be a pain for the forum Rodent dragging *
*those testicles all over Hot sidewalks and across rocks at the beach.*

*No wonder he's always bitter...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Might help if you read it, maybe you want to be as smart as E-reader, you are on the right path.
> You big dummy.


You expect too much for these losers to actually read..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

This is what some people do with their fear and loathing: http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/03e48a16-b05a-11e8-a305-4dd7f6ff9b06/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is what some people do with their fear and loathing: http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/03e48a16-b05a-11e8-a305-4dd7f6ff9b06/


Hey, if you ever try and kiss me they will not find your body.
You big dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, if you ever try and kiss me they will not find your body.
> You big dummy.


Why do you hate people so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate people so much?


Lighten up Francis, it's a joke.
Get it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lighten up Francis, it's a joke.
> Get it?


No, you are the joke, get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are the joke, get it.


Why are you such a snowflake?
You need to get a grip.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you such a snowflake?
> You need to get a grip.


You are the biggest snowflake I have ever encountered. You make mention of the things that scare you constantly. The only things you aren't afraid of is looking foolish and weak.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the biggest snowflake I have ever encountered. You make mention of the things that scare you constantly. The only things you aren't afraid of is looking foolish and weak.


Hey now, you are getting a little bit out of hand.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate people so much?


Asks the guy who puts people on ignore. You remind me of the wacked out liberals on FB who preach about "tolerance" and "inclusion" and then go around and unfriend everyone who disagrees with them. #hypocrite #youareadrunkrat


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey now, you are getting a little bit out of hand.


Quit being such a lightweight, snowflake and stand up like a man for once in your pitiful existence. It's no ones fault but yours, be accountable and take responsibility, it's disgusting seeing your constant squirming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit being such a lightweight, snowflake and stand up like a man for once in your pitiful existence. It's no ones fault but yours, be accountable and take responsibility, it's disgusting seeing your constant squirming.


You Ok? You should seriously get that checked.
Your wife must be a fucking saint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Exactly...
> Just more let's talk about anything other then President of the Nations values or behavior.


Is it that much different from B4 the election?


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate people so much?


*Dumb Dumb Rodent......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Exactly...
> Just more let's talk about anything other then President of the Nations values or behavior.


In a CBS News poll from 1998, 77 percent of Democrats said that then-President Bill Clinton’s relationship with White House intern Monica Lewinsky was “a private matter” having to do with Clinton’s “personal life.” Just 16 percent of Democrats considered the affair a “public matter having to do with Bill Clinton’s job as president.”

I think you meant this guy.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> In a CBS News poll from 1998, 77 percent of Democrats said that then-President Bill Clinton’s relationship with White House intern Monica Lewinsky was “a private matter” having to do with Clinton’s “personal life.” Just 16 percent of Democrats considered the affair a “public matter having to do with Bill Clinton’s job as president.”
> 
> I think you meant this guy.


When I first heard of this affair, my first thought was Bill should have answered: "It's none of your business" and let the political chips fall where they may.

What was your opinion in 1998?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> When I first heard of this affair, my first thought was Bill should have answered: "It's none of your business" and let the political chips fall where they may.
> 
> What was your opinion in 1998?


You only have a little time left.
Is this all you got?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You only have a little time left.
> Is this all you got?


Two weeks ago today, I was dead.  Compared to that, my remaining time is infinite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Two weeks ago today, I was dead.  Compared to that, my remaining time is infinite.


You haven't learned a thing.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You haven't learned a thing.


I have learned that it is possible to die without pain or fear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I have learned that it is possible to die without pain or fear.


Too funny.
I learned that when I was 15 years old.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> When I first heard of this affair, my first thought was Bill should have answered: "It's none of your business" and let the political chips fall where they may.
> 
> What was your opinion in 1998?


I prefer my politician to abstain from cheating on their wives while in office. What he did before and now after is between him and Hillary.  

It's a bad look for the POTUS...


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I prefer my politician to abstain from cheating on their wives while in office. What he did before and now after is between him and Hillary.
> 
> It's a bad look for the POTUS...


Still looking for your hypocrisy example.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Still looking for your hypocrisy example.


Try opening your eyes for a change.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit being such a lightweight, snowflake and stand up like a man for once in your pitiful existence. It's no ones fault but yours, be accountable and take responsibility, it's disgusting seeing your constant squirming.


Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.................................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.................................


Same goes for you little man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Economy is so good, even Colin X got a job.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You only have a little time left.
> Is this all you got?


E is like Dead Pool. He's annoying as can be and no matter what you can't get rid of him.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E is like Dead Pool. He's annoying as can be and no matter what you can't get rid of him.


The truth annoys you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E is like Dead Pool. He's annoying as can be and no matter what you can't get rid of him.


Just like Trump to the elite around here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Is the Queer Reckoning upon Us?
ROBERT OSCAR LOPEZ
LGBT oppression against the American majority may finally have hit its peak. Hopefully, we will soon see sanity restored.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/is_the_queer_reckoning_upon_us.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same goes for you little man.


I got your little man hangin' bitch.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your little man hangin' bitch.....


You, multi and bear should get together and have a group cry . . . all you people do is bitch and moan.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The truth annoys you?


Hypocrites, liars, thiefs, drunks and ignorance annoy me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, multi and bear should get together and have a group cry . . . all you people do is bitch and moan.


Awww.... you do care.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, multi and bear should get together and have a group cry . . . all you people do is bitch and moan.


Projecting and parroting from the biggest bitch in the kitchen...
What a delusional poodle dick you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting and parroting from the biggest bitch in the kitchen...
> What a delusional poodle dick you are.


I think it's quite apparent who the angry buffoon is between the two of us . . . and it ain't me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think it's quite apparent who the angry buffoon is between the two of us . . . and it ain't me.


Wish all you want my delusional duck...reality is you're an idiot. Pathetically so.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think it's quite apparent who the angry buffoon is between the two of us . . . and it ain't me.


That statement reflects why you're delusional.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2018)

Sen. Booker just made himeself, and for that matter the Democrats themselves, look like a complete idiot. I am Spartacus? Ummmm, I think you need to actually break a rule or something before you say that. What a complete tool! And he is going to run for President?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sen. Booker just made himeself, and for that matter the Democrats themselves, look like a complete idiot. I am Spartacus? Ummmm, I think you need to actually break a rule or something before you say that. What a complete tool! And he is going to run for President?


Just imagine what Trump would do to Spartacus and for that matter Pocahontas I and Pocahontas II.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> When I first heard of this affair, my first thought was Bill should have answered: "It's none of your business" and let the political chips fall where they may.
> 
> What was your opinion in 1998?



*Nun Ya.........*


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sen. Booker just made himeself, and for that matter the Democrats themselves, look like a complete idiot. I am Spartacus? Ummmm, I think you need to actually break a rule or something before you say that. What a complete tool! And he is going to run for President?



*I couldn't agree more.....*

*Both he and Kamala Harris were seen whispering sweet nothings to *
*each other.....Hope her current Husband knows how she got " Up "*
*the Political ladder in California...*

*Willie Brown, the scumbag Politician of California gave her extensive*
*lessons on corruption and sleaze.....among other items.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Media and the Rise of Homosexuality
MIKE KONRAD
An admission about homosexual influences, by a famous documentary, does much to explain society today.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/media_of_the_rise_of_homosexuality.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sen. Booker just made himeself, and for that matter the Democrats themselves, look like a complete idiot. I am Spartacus? Ummmm, I think you need to actually break a rule or something before you say that. What a complete tool! And he is going to run for President?


Booker and Ocasio-Cortez 2020!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think it's quite apparent who the angry buffoon is between the two of us . . . and it ain't me.


You poor injured and scared rodent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You poor injured and scared rodent.


Nice try bubba. Your pal lying guy is a deeply hurt individual. I do admire the way you are trying to help ease his pain. You may be a buffoon, a clown and an ex-Hawaiian, but at least you try to be a friend, you guys both need one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You poor injured and scared rodent.


Mortality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mortality.


Keep your head up, stiff upper lip and all . . . people have and will laugh at you, but you can see your way through, maybe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Once way back when my buddy showed up to a Halloween party wrapped in cotton with a big rope (string) hanging out behind his head . . . and I thought that was creative.


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try bubba. Your pal lying guy is a deeply hurt individual. I do admire the way you are trying to help ease his pain. You may be a buffoon, a clown and an ex-Hawaiian, but at least you try to be a friend, you guys both need one.



*Sorry Rodent....It's obvious as hell you're broke up about the *
*long since departure of your " Pony " pal Wez....You just haven't*
*been the same since....just call and let bygones be bygones....*
*The " Blue Porta Potty " incident must have really scarred you....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try bubba. Your pal lying guy is a deeply hurt individual. I do admire the way you are trying to help ease his pain. You may be a buffoon, a clown and an ex-Hawaiian, but at least you try to be a friend, you guys both need one.


Thanks for making point.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try bubba. Your pal lying guy is a deeply hurt individual. I do admire the way you are trying to help ease his pain. You may be a buffoon, a clown and an ex-Hawaiian, but at least you try to be a friend, you guys both need one.


You should make an appointment with your union shrink Daffy...you are one delusional quack.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Does Daffy know you have this picture him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should make an appointment with your union shrink Daffy...you are one delusional quack.


You ever get tired of that gigantic chip on your shoulder? I'm not sure what effect you think your constant cry baby act is supposed to produce, but it makes my smile and chuckle at your expense. You are a joke.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ever get tired of that gigantic chip on your shoulder? I'm not sure what effect you think your constant cry baby act is supposed to produce, but it makes my smile and chuckle at your expense. You are a joke.


Duck..there's no chip on my shoulder, I'm simply pointing out and responding to the ignorance you call thought.
You make everyone in the kitchen feel smarter just reading your drivel.
Using terms like all, every, never and calling folks racists, nazi's, homophobes, etc. only reinforces _your_ ignorance.
Shut the fuck up or post reasonable thoughts and responses.
You continue to tee the ball up and I simply smack it off the wall or out of the park. 
You think you know me...you don't. You attempt to project me as the insecure wanna be you apparently are.
If I'm the joke, you my little urchin, are the punch line....
Looking forward to your bombastic response.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should make an appointment with your union shrink Daffy...you are one delusional quack.


Give him a break. It's the weekend and he's working on his 12 pack. He won't remember a thing come Monday...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck..there's no chip on my shoulder, I'm simply pointing out and responding to the ignorance you call thought.
> You make everyone in the kitchen feel smarter just reading your drivel.
> Using terms like all, every, never and calling folks racists, nazi's, homophobes, etc. only reinforces _your_ ignorance.
> Shut the fuck up or post reasonable thoughts and responses.
> ...


Show me where I am wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where I am wrong?


Look at the vast majority of your post....you are wrong. 
Next!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the vast majority of your post....you are wrong.
> Next!


How in-depth and insightful of you . . . you're a regular Sean Hannity.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How in-depth and insightful of you . . . you're a regular Sean Hannity.


Said the forum drunk...


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 221677, member: 3256"









/QUOTE


*Only a Democrat would parade around in a LARGE condom with his *
*" Little " pink package....*

*Push that " Dork " over and watch him squirm.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where I am wrong?



*First..would you like some help out of your " Shrink To Fit " Condom....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
Check out the legs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How in-depth and insightful of you . . . you're a regular Sean Hannity.


You're a regular asswipe dipshit pc moron...
PS You watch more Hannity than I do duck...I find him myopic and extremely  partisan...he 's a lot like you Daffy...


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
> Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
> Check out the legs.



*I saw a Coyote chasing a wounded bird that looked like that in the hills once....*

*The clothing looks like it got caught in a wood chipper....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
> Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
> Check out the legs.



"Dude looks like a lady"....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
> Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
> Check out the legs.


Parenting.
Its kinda like work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Mental Health Issue.
*Data Shows that Suicide Rate of Transgender Teens Is Breathtakingly High*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
> Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
> Check out the legs.


So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, YIKES!
> Madonnas daughter, I am sure she is proud.
> Check out the legs.


Why is the opioid epidemic happening in Trump country.  I thought they were all God fearing, law abiding citizens who don’t do drugs or even watch porn.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

Y


Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


You mean like this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


No, but come on, you know there is a lack of guidance with this one.
Would you let your daughter dress like and take care of herself like this?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


Or this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Why is the opioid epidemic happening in Trump country.  I thought they were all God fearing, law abiding citizens who don’t do drugs or even watch porn.


I'm gonna blame it all on rap music.
Everything was fine until the Sugarhill Gang came to town.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


Maybe you meant Christian Music like this instead?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.



*What's wrong with " Christian " Music.......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Why is the opioid epidemic happening in Trump country.  I thought they were all God fearing, law abiding citizens who don’t do drugs or even watch porn.


*What's wrong with " Porn ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Some guys have all the luck,


NY Teacher Performs Oral Sex On 14-Year-Old. Her Sentence Is Outrageous.
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35845/ny-teacher-performs-oral-sex-14-year-old-her-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwinmcLYsrrdAhVEnq0KHfvxCn0QqUMwBXoECAYQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0fLUq_3nc6Wrvgsoon9ntF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Being Amazing: 11-Year-Old Drag Kid Fights to Take Away Your Guns

Posted at 6:42 pm on September 13, 2018 by Alex Parker

_ 







_

Man! Can you imagine being _amazing?_ I’d _love_ to be. Amazing things are the _best:_

The Amazing Spider-man.

Amazing Grace.

Captain Amazing in _Mystery Men._

Perhaps you’ve heard of Desmond is Amazing — he’s been covered at RedState once before.

Otherwise known as Desmond Napoles, DIA is an 11-year-old drag queen from New York City, y’all.

As stated on his homepage, he’s come a long way:

“As a toddler and preschooler, he enjoyed playing dress up by taking bed sheets, towels, bubble wrap, his mother’s t-shirts, and anything else he could use to make his own outfits, dresses, and ‘wigs.’ He would endlessly clomp up and down the hallway in his mother’s high heels (and still does).

“At age six, Desmond expressed boundless joy when he received an Elsa costume from Disney’s movie _Frozen_ for Halloween. After that, he often asked for princess costumes or dresses while out shopping. Soon, he often wanted to wear his dresses outside of the home.

“Desmond’s parents quickly and fortunately realized that the source of their uneasiness came not from Desmond’s personal choices, but from their own misgivings about how the outside world would react. It was as simple as defeating those feelings, accepting Desmond as he is, and respecting Desmond’s own tastes and preferences.”

Well, _there ya go._ Soon, life was a drag:

“[D]esmond also began to show an interest in performing in his own choice of outfits, often including dresses and wigs. His first big break came in 2014 when he was featured alongside the B-52’s lead singer, Fred Schneider, in RuPaul’s Drag Race season 5 winner Jinkx Monsoon’s music video for the song, ‘The Bacon Shake.’ This was Desmond’s first time playing a character in ‘drag’ and he loved it. It ignited a passion within him for entertaining others, as well as an understanding of how important it is for people of all ages to express themselves the way they want to.”

Incidentally, RuPaul is a very charismatic guy — intelligent, smart with his business, friendly, personable, and funny. And I _like_ him.

But _Desmond_ likes him in a _different_ way.





“Desmond’s personal drag style has evolved over the years. Currently, he is most influenced by the colorful club kids of 1990s NYC nightlife, RuPaul and the queens of RuPaul’s Drag Race, the artists Andy Warhol and Keith Haring, the disco divas of the 1970s, fashion designers Alexander McQueen, Comme des Garçons, Vivienne Westwood, John Galliano, Thierry Mugler, and Betsey Johnson, and the Blitz Kids of 1980’s London.”

Just in case you’re wonderin’, he ain’t straight:

“[D]esmond is an unapologetic and outspoken openly gay youth.  Around first grade, Desmond began having normal childhood crushes, not on girls, but on other boys.”

Being certain of who he is, Big D is fighting the good fight, to the tune of #Pride activism:

“In June 2017, Desmond attended the memorial rally at the Stonewall National Monument in remembrance of the victims of the Orlando Pulse shooting. Along with Studio 54 drag legend Dame Rollerena, he read several of the names of those who were killed. At the 2017 NYC Pride Rally, Desmond wrote and gave a speech about what Pride means to him.”

Mr. Amazing’s already rackin’ up awards:

“In July, he was the awarded the Marsha P. Johnson Don’t be Outraged, Be Outrageous Award – Marsha P. Johnson was a longtime activist for LGBT rights. … In his acceptance speech, Desmond thanked his mother, the House of UltraOmni, NYC Pride, and RuPaul.”

HuffPost _LOVES_ Desmond is Amazing:

“As Pride month comes to a close, Desmond Is Amazing, the ten-year-old drag kid from New York, is proof that the future is queer. “


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Being Amazing: 11-Year-Old Drag Kid Fights to Take Away Your Guns
> 
> Posted at 6:42 pm on September 13, 2018 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...




*Yuk.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Hot Air

Insanity. Doctors performing mastectomies on teen “transgender” girls
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/16/insanity-doctors-performing-mastectomies-teen-transgender-girls/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwivuJfp7MHdAhVJ-6wKHRzYCI8QqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3OdFdz2BVlZJ5_BldlxqJC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

God save the queens,

U.K. Girl Scouts Expel Leaders Who Opposed Trans Shower-Sharing


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder were this guy was headed with these two bombs yesterday...

https://ktla.com/2018/09/20/identity-photo-released-of-man-arrested-in-brea-after-allegedly-possessing-2-homemade-bombs-police/


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the vast majority of your post....you are wrong.
> Next!


Liar.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm gonna blame it all on rap music.
> Everything was fine until the Sugarhill Gang came to town.


Have to disagree... Rappers Delight never hurt nobody.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So I take it your kids listen to Christian music and are pure as angels.


lol.  No they listen to Yeezus and dream of being Kardishians...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Liar.


You wish...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

*BBC publishes video showing 6-year-olds being made to write gay love letters to promote diversity*
2 hours





A school in England teaches 6-year-old children about gay marriage in a unique way. (Image source: Facebook video screenshot)
 Follow 

Sarah TaylorStaff Writer
The BBC’s Radio Manchester shared a video on the organization’s Facebook page in September that’s making the rounds and going viral.

*What’s the video all about?*
The video features 6-year-olds writing letters from one male story character to another male story character, imploring him to marry the other.

Featuring pupils from Bewsey Lodge Primary School — which is in Warrington, in England’s Cheshire region — the video shows children pen a note from “Prince Henry” to his servant “Thomas.”

The students’ teacher, Sarah Hopson, told the BBC what was happening in the video — which, at the time of this writing, has been viewed more than 180,000 times.


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
“This class of 6-year-olds is learning about gay marriage. In this fairy tale, the prince wants to marry his [male] servant. And the children are writing a love letter,” Hopson said.

She noted that she believes it’s important for children to learn about gay marriage at such a young age because those same children would “go out into that world and find this diversity around them, and they’ll find that out at a young age as well.”

“[T]he more [children] can be accepting at this age, you’re not going to face it further on, because the children will be accepting now and will be accepting this diversity around them,” she added.

According to Bewsey Lodge Primary School’s website, the school teaches “PSHE,” which stands for “Personal, Social, and Health Education.” Under the PSHE umbrella, topics like transgenderism, sexuality, and relationships are discussed. PSHE is taught from nursery age to year 6. Additionally, the school has “non-gender-specific” uniforms.

You can read more about the program here.



*Anything else?*
In June, the school received an award and became the first school in the region to win a LGBT+ award.

According to the Warrington Guardian, the school received the “Educate and Celebrate” Best Practice Gold Award.

The award was for tackling “homophobic, biphobic, and transphobic bullying in schools,” according to the outlet.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BBC publishes video showing 6-year-olds being made to write gay love letters to promote diversity*
> 2 hours
> 
> 
> ...



*YANK...!*

*That's the term that would be used as to how fast my offspring would be out*
*of those types of " Indoctrination " style environments...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder were this guy was headed with these two bombs yesterday...
> 
> https://ktla.com/2018/09/20/identity-photo-released-of-man-arrested-in-brea-after-allegedly-possessing-2-homemade-bombs-police/


"Saleh Ali"?
...nothing to see here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Saleh Ali"?
> ...nothing to see here.


That was right near where I live and I didn't hear about it until 3 days after.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was right near where I live and I didn't hear about it until 3 days after.


Religion of peace.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Religion of peace.


Speaking of peace, you don't hear much about ISIS anymore, I wonder if the media is just protecting Trumps legacy or are most of the towel-headed, goat-fucking, child rapists are dead.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of peace, you don't hear much about ISIS anymore, I wonder if the media is just protecting Trumps legacy or are most of the towel-headed, goat-fucking, child rapists are dead.


What isis?


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of peace, you don't hear much about ISIS anymore, I wonder if the media is just protecting Trumps legacy or are most of the towel-headed, goat-fucking, child rapists are dead.


*Media wouldn't protect POTUS.....*

*Those @#&%s are out scissoring goats at higher elevations.......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Saleh Ali"?
> ...nothing to see here.


And no reaction from the resident loons.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And no reaction from the resident loons.


The religion of peace has that effect on them.
It has the same effect on all lemming sheeple.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

*Lemming = Human devoid of Independent thought = Democrat*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2018)

It's sad hpw the loons in here will be quick to post fake news but yet when something as despicable as a political cartoonist making fun of a ten year girl they go silent... says so much about them and their political party.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's sad hpw the loons in here will be quick to post fake news but yet when something as despicable as a political cartoonist making fun of a ten year girl they go silent... says so much about them and their political party.



*Only a Democratic PUSSY MAN would even think of that subject matter, yet put pen to paper......*
*Utterly Disgusting and worth a private visit that will forever sear the moment......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's sad hpw the loons in here will be quick to post fake news but yet when something as despicable as a political cartoonist making fun of a ten year girl they go silent... says so much about them and their political party.


We need to stop being surprised by these degenerates.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Lemming = Human devoid of Independent thought = Democrat*



Ahh right.  Because you're obviously the kind of guy with a top level intellect... where it makes sense that you would be pointing out the mental shortcomings in others.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need to stop being surprised by these degenerates.


Watch out for those democrats everybody.  Them and the vigilantes.
Another totally solid point Joe!


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's sad hpw the loons in here will be quick to post fake news but yet when something as despicable as a political cartoonist making fun of a ten year girl they go silent... says so much about them and their political party.


Yes... Dem's post fake news and that changes everything. 
'Derp!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... Dem's post fake news and that changes everything.
> 'Derp!


God you're a tool...but I do enjoy your silly little posts. Please continue...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

I am not even gonna read this, I hear from Tenacious enough already.






*More Men Wearing Stilettos...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God you're a tool...but I do enjoy your silly little posts. Please continue...


TDs post are about as significant as a fart in the wind...


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right.  Because you're obviously the *kind of guy with a top level intellect*... where it makes sense that you would be pointing out the mental shortcomings in others.



*i Am...tHanKs fOR resPonDing >:.....nOw abOuT tHaT menTal PrObLem yOu"RE HAvINg....*

*yOu pOOr PoOr pUUsymAN.*.*--->.. :/*


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God you're a tool...but I do enjoy your silly little posts. Please continue...


Oh Multi... it's almost like you somehow believe we don't all know this is your undercover screen name.  
All I can say is I get of chuckle at anyone who creates a second fake screen name to back up their other anonymous screen name. 

Honestly you're like a cartoon of a real person.  Only more dumb and boring.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *i Am...tHanKs fOR resPonDing >:.....nOw abOuT tHaT menTal PrObLem yOu"RE HAvINg....*
> 
> *yOu pOOr PoOr pUUsymAN.*.*--->.. :/*


'derp


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not even gonna read this, I hear from Tenacious enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Brokeback Joe... offering to be E's proctologist on the other thread, and now he's posting articles about men wearing heels for me here in this one.  It's getting a little weird in here.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 'derp




*pUUsymAN*


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brokeback Joe... offering to be E's proctologist on the other thread, and now he's posting articles about men wearing heels for me here in this one.  It's getting a little weird in here.



*There is no " Here " here.....pUUsymAN....*

*I think you like it....and obviously YOU have never*
*worked with REAL men pUUsymAN....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brokeback Joe... offering to be E's proctologist on the other thread, and now he's posting articles about men wearing heels for me here in this one.  It's getting a little weird in here.


Getting?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Multi... it's almost like you somehow believe we don't all know this is your undercover screen name.
> All I can say is I get of chuckle at anyone who creates a second fake screen name to back up their other anonymous screen name.
> 
> Honestly you're like a cartoon of a real person.  Only more dumb and boring.


I'm laughing at you right now. If you listen carefully you will probably hear it. 

I love it when you think your smart because it just makes you look so utterly pathetic. But please continue with your imaginary conspiracy theory, kinda like these libs who are trying to prevent President Trumps SCOTUS appointment. 

But thanks for giving me a big laugh today!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting?


TD should change his name to 'derp. Since he expanded his vocab he's fallen in love with the word.  

So what's the over under that he is scouring a syllabus to find a new word to start using? Five post? Eight post?

TD... Tenacious 'derp. Makes sense now...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm laughing at you right now. If you listen carefully you will probably hear it.
> 
> I love it when you think your smart because it just makes you look so utterly pathetic. But please continue with your imaginary conspiracy theory, kinda like these libs who are trying to prevent President Trumps SCOTUS appointment.
> 
> But thanks for giving me a big laugh today!


And I thought I knew you.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm laughing at you right now. If you listen carefully you will probably hear it.
> 
> I love it when you think your smart because it just makes you look so utterly pathetic. But please continue with your imaginary conspiracy theory, kinda like these libs who are trying to prevent President Trumps SCOTUS appointment.
> 
> But thanks for giving me a big laugh today!


What a tool this fool is...Hey multi since our kids played soccer together does that mean you have joint custody...haha


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a tool this fool is...Hey multi since our kids played soccer together does that mean you have joint custody...haha


You guys know that shit's legal now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a tool this fool is...Hey multi since our kids played soccer together does that mean you have joint custody...haha


No way. I see where your kid is looking at for college. Out of my price range... but if he gets a full ride I may reconsider.


----------



## Torros (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Multi... it's almost like you somehow believe *we don't all know this is your undercover screen name*.
> All I can say is *I get of chuckle at anyone who creates a second fake screen name to back up their other anonymous screen name*.
> 
> Honestly you're like a cartoon of a real person.  Only *more dumb *and boring.


Who are the "we" that you are referring to? Do you mean Rat Patrol who thought that Lion and I were the same person. 

I suppose you get a chuckle out of the Rat then with his multiple personalities on the forum. I know I do.

You cannot appear any dumber then you are. You can try to as much as you want. In fact, I encourage you to do so that way there is always someone to laugh at on the forum.

Roar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys know that shit's legal now.


That's funny and alarming at the same time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That's funny and alarming at the same time.


Yeah, but I am sure Multi is a handsome fella.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm laughing at you right now. If you listen carefully you will probably hear it.
> 
> I love it when you think your smart because it just makes you look so utterly pathetic. But please continue with your imaginary conspiracy theory, kinda like these libs who are trying to prevent President Trumps SCOTUS appointment.
> 
> But thanks for giving me a big laugh today!


I'll tell you multi, I'd say I bothered to read this post... but I don't take your posts seriously.  And I can't get work up to bother to respond.    
Now huff puff, yell at me with all your different screen names.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a tool this fool is...Hey multi since our kids played soccer together does that mean you have joint custody...haha


Hysterical...


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, but I am sure Multi is a handsome fella.


You think Multi is a handsome fella?  Guess this is one of the few areas where I'd kinda say you're more of an expert, and defer to your opinion.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Torros said:


> Who are the "we" that you are referring to? Do you mean Rat Patrol who thought that Lion and I were the same person.
> 
> I suppose you get a chuckle out of the Rat then with his multiple personalities on the forum. I know I do.
> 
> ...


As always, I welcome your hate Torros.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> As always, I welcome your hate Torros.


You get what you throw out there, amigo.
-Dali-Aff-leet-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'll tell you multi, I'd say I bothered to read this post... but I don't take your posts seriously.  And I can't get work up to bother to respond.
> Now huff puff, yell at me with all your different screen names.


Who else is multi,  so I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You think Multi is a handsome fella?  Guess this is one of the few areas where I'd kinda say you're more of an expert, and defer to your opinion.


So, you don't know if a guy is handsome?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You get what you throw out there, amigo.
> -Dali-Aff-leet-


I don't know... sure seems you guys cry a lot more and write fewer quality responses then what I'm throwing out there. 
Again, just say'n.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you don't know if a guy is handsome?


Guess my thought was I've probably not spent as much time studying the subject as you.  That's all.  I trust your opinion on the subject.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who else is multi,  so I know.


You can't read the posts and tell which ones' sounds like the same author?  Or haven't you noticed how bear always shows up when Multi starts arguing with someone and straight jumps right on Multi's side every time?  Point to me a single post from either of them not exactly arguing the same point and talking up the other.  

Talk about sick and disgusting.  What kind of twisted mind has time to spending thinking up that shit?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can't read the posts and tell which ones' sounds like the same author?  Or haven't you noticed how bear always shows up when Multi starts arguing with someone and straight jumps right on Multi's side every time?  Point to me a single post from either of them not exactly arguing the same point and talking up the other.
> 
> Talk about sick and disgusting.  What kind of twisted mind has time to spending thinking up that shit?


Did that makes sense to you when you typed it?... good lordy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can't read the posts and tell which ones' sounds like the same author?  Or haven't you noticed how bear always shows up when Multi starts arguing with someone and straight jumps right on Multi's side every time?  Point to me a single post from either of them not exactly arguing the same point and talking up the other.
> 
> Talk about sick and disgusting.  What kind of twisted mind has time to spending thinking up that shit?


I must not spend enough time in here.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can't read the posts and tell which ones' sounds like the same author?  Or haven't you noticed how bear always shows up when Multi starts arguing with someone and straight jumps right on Multi's side every time?  Point to me a single post from either of them not exactly arguing the same point and talking up the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'll tell you multi, I'd say I bothered to read this post... but I don't take your posts seriously.  And I can't get work up to bother to respond.
> Now huff puff, yell at me with all your different screen names.


Keep trying Sunshine..or T'd.  I enjoy watching you squirm and make a fool of yourself...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who else is multi,  so I know.


Well I did just see Venom. We really liked it..errr, I really liked it. I mean Bear really like it. Wait wait. I'm posting as Multi now, so yea. I liked the movie. Wait.. I thought I opend Aff account or did I login as Lion Eyes? 

Hey T'd... you're an idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can't read the posts and tell which ones' sounds like the same author?  Or haven't you noticed how bear always shows up when Multi starts arguing with someone and straight jumps right on Multi's side every time?  Point to me a single post from either of them not exactly arguing the same point and talking up the other.
> 
> Talk about sick and disgusting.  What kind of twisted mind has time to spending thinking up that shit?


Wow... I thought you didn't read my post? Just another liar on the left. 

This is hilarious though. Keep up the great detective work T'd!!


----------



## Torros (Oct 7, 2018)

tenacious said:


> As always, I welcome your hate Torros.


You sure about that? I seem to recall you wanting to go back to your safe space about two years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

* 
*
*FIRST LOOK: Lesbian BATWOMAN...*
I've been waiting for this, but I would have named her Pat-wo-man.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... I thought you didn't read my post? Just another liar on the left.
> 
> This is hilarious though. Keep up the great detective work T'd!!


Call me a liar.  Tell me how hilarious I am.  And yet, how many days are we into this conversation and I notice that neither of you, for all the howling and name calling, has actually bothered to deny they claim. 

To me it's just human nature that when someone is falsely accused their immediate response is always to say that's not true.  Strikes me even more weird that your first response to me pointing out how poorly you were doing hiding your different handles- is angry attacks on my character.  Kinda like a guilty person would do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Call me a liar.  Tell me how hilarious I am.  And yet, how many days are we into this conversation and I notice that neither of you, for all the howling and name calling, has actually bothered to deny they claim.
> 
> To me it's just human nature that when someone is falsely accused their immediate response is always to say that's not true.  Strikes me even more weird that your first response to me pointing out how poorly you were doing hiding your different handles- is angry attacks on my character.  Kinda like a guilty person would do.


You're about as delusional as Ratboy after a twelve pack... you've got nothing and I'm/ we are laughing at you. I'm loving your Inspector Clouseau act.. it fits you perfectly T 'derp. But... if you were really any good at this you would already know who I am and who GBG is, but you're not. Just like everything else, you suck.

Now run along T 'derp... Go go gadget computer!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

The left's tolerance in full bloom.
If I was an ugly bull-dyke I'd be angry too.
She needs to switch from unleaded to leaded.





*WATCH: Another Pro-Life Woman Assaulted by a Pro-Abortion Lunatic*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left's tolerance in full bloom.
> If I was an ugly bull-dyke I'd be angry too.
> She needs to switch from unleaded to leaded.
> 
> ...


"Think carefully about this, Gabby".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Think carefully about this, Gabby".


Any excuse to cop a feel.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> To me it's just human nature that when someone is falsely accused their immediate response is always to say that's not true.


I know Sunshine... next time I'll go all Kavanaugh on you to make you feel better. Then all your sissy libs can scream how I lost my mind.

BTW, how did that go for those lunatic libs? Did Kavanaugh get confirmed?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left's tolerance in full bloom.
> If I was an ugly bull-dyke I'd be angry too.
> She needs to switch from unleaded to leaded.
> 
> ...


So how come the lunatics on here aren't screaming for justice? Oh wait...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

'Allegedly Transgender' Prisoner Gets Life After Raping Two Women, Sexually Assaulting Inmates in Female Jail
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/10/11/allegedly-transgender-prisoner-life-raping-assaulting-women-female-jail/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjrlvCz-v_dAhUR21MKHU7UBOAQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2Z62WvOUv8Rm5zWj0rIJ61


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any excuse to cop a feel.


Obvi


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Think carefully about this, Gabby".


She's Gabby today...He's Gabriel tomorrow.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Call me a liar.  Tell me how hilarious I am.  And yet, how many days are we into this conversation and I notice that neither of you, for all the howling and name calling, has actually bothered to deny they claim.
> 
> To me it's just human nature that when someone is falsely accused their immediate response is always to say that's not true.  Strikes me even more weird that your first response to me pointing out how poorly you were doing hiding your different handles- is angry attacks on my character.  Kinda like a guilty person would do.


Hey shit for brains what part of our kids played together doesn't make sense to you? You really hoped your theory was true as it would mean one less person who thinks you're a drunken pussy...bummer for you.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *FIRST LOOK: Lesbian BATWOMAN...*
> I've been waiting for this, but I would have named her Pat-wo-man.


*Does she use " Scissoring " as a weapon.....*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey shit for brains what part of our kids played together doesn't make sense to you? You really hoped your theory was true as it would mean one less person who thinks you're a drunken pussy...bummer for you.


Ahhh!!!  You ruined it... I wanted T 'derp to keep running with it. His Inspector Gadget act is hilarious,  really brings out the crazy in him. Who knows, maybe he will keep it going just to please me....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2018)

Biological Male Wins World Championship In Women’s Cycling
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/14/biological-male-wins-womens-world-cycling-championship&ved=2ahUKEwi6_bf0rIfeAhUuhOAKHd6cC5YQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1CJ-ayczWC4pr1JzW0ZunL


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biological Male Wins World Championship In Women’s Cycling
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/14/biological-male-wins-womens-world-cycling-championship&ved=2ahUKEwi6_bf0rIfeAhUuhOAKHd6cC5YQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1CJ-ayczWC4pr1JzW0ZunL


What kind of mental illness allows this to happen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of mental illness allows this to happen?


Liberalism.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biological Male Wins World Championship In Women’s Cycling
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/14/biological-male-wins-womens-world-cycling-championship&ved=2ahUKEwi6_bf0rIfeAhUuhOAKHd6cC5YQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1CJ-ayczWC4pr1JzW0ZunL


So wrong...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So wrong...


And yet he/she persisted.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And yet he/she persisted.


Funny how thos giy doesn't want his Testosterone levels tested. If the UCI lets thos go then they are a bunch of toothless windbags because elevated Testosterone levels is what got Floyd disqualified from the TDF...


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biological Male Wins World Championship In Women’s Cycling
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/14/biological-male-wins-womens-world-cycling-championship&ved=2ahUKEwi6_bf0rIfeAhUuhOAKHd6cC5YQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1CJ-ayczWC4pr1JzW0ZunL



*THAT IS CHEATING TO THE N'th Degree  !!!*

*What a Fucking Loser.....*
*Most likely gets shuffled to the BACK of the peloton and DROPPED in MALE competition so the CHEATIN BASTARD claims " female " status and wins.....*

*HE is the Poster boy for a Pussyman !*

*The Democrats and their screwed up policies are Completely ruining*
*Female Sports Competition....*

*This CRAP should be banned !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

*Transgender women’s cycling champion upset over people pointing out he’s a male*
Jazz Shaw Oct 18, 2018 9:21 AM
Top Pick





Missing the point


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Transgender women’s cycling champion upset over people pointing out he’s a male*
> Jazz Shaw Oct 18, 2018 9:21 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


This guy just doesn't get it. He wants his Crown,  or maybe a Tierra, to show off to all his friends that he won a championship.  I personally know some female Mountain Bike racers who would absolutely crush me in a race... but I'm not racing anymore so I'm not in race shape. When I was my times would typically beat all but the winning female racer and that was me racing as an amateur.  I did manage to race as a pro and back then my time was minutes faster then the top female while I was minutes behind the top male.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> This guy just doesn't get it. He wants his Crown,  or maybe a Tierra, to show off to all his friends that he won a championship.  I personally know some female Mountain Bike racers who would absolutely crush me in a race... but I'm not racing anymore so I'm not in race shape. When I was my times would typically beat all but the winning female racer and that was me racing as an amateur.  I did manage to race as a pro and back then my time was minutes faster then the top female while I was minutes behind the top male.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*Feds Draft Plan to Discard Obama's Transgender Ideology*



_





NEIL MUNRO 22 Oct 2018 


*President Donald Trump’s Justice Department will soon decide if agencies must follow biology when they document the legal sex of American women and girls, men and boys, according to a document leaked to the New York Times.*


The policy would protect Americans’ civil rights from the transgender ideology which insists that everyone has an FBI-enforced federal right to switch their legal sex — regardless of their biology — when entering sports competitions, K-12 bathrooms, hospitals, gym showers, the military, or single-sex civic society groups.

This transgender ideology was promoted in 2016 by former President Barack Obama and is being imposed by many federal and state judges, despite visceral public opposition and scientists’ criticism.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

I'll have a double shot of crazy, must be a parenting issue.
*Identical twins born female -- now brothers...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*Drag queen invited to speak to middle schoolers at career day. ‘Appalled’ parents weren’t notified.*
2 hours





A drag queen was invited to speak at career day in front students at Rock Top Middle School in Thornton, Colorado. Some parents were "appalled" — particularly because they weren't notified ahead of time. (Image source: KDVR-TV video screenshot)
 

Which one of these professions jumps out at you?

Police officer, architect, drag queen.


Yep, you likely shared the reaction of a number of parents whose children attend Rocky Top Middle School in Thornton, Colorado.

It wasn’t just that a drag queen was invited to speak at the school’s career day alongside a cop and an architect — a major sticking point also is that parents weren’t notified in advance that a drag queen would be giving employment tips.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

At least we can all agree these people don't have both paddles in the water.
*Transgender Woman Files Human Rights Complaints Against 16 Women For Refusing To Wax His Male Genitalia*
*The male-to-female transgender individual claims he was discriminated against.*
by Amanda PrestigiacomoNovember 7, 2018


Sixteen Canadian women have had human rights complaints filed against them by a male-to-female transgender individual for alleged "gender identity" discrimination after they refused to wax his male genitalia.

John Carpay, a lawyer and the president of the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms, is representing two of the women who are being targeted by the complainant, who is referred to only as "JY." In accordance with an order from the BC Human Rights Tribunal, the transgender individual must be kept anonymous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we can all agree these people don't have both paddles in the water.
> *Transgender Woman Files Human Rights Complaints Against 16 Women For Refusing To Wax His Male Genitalia*
> *The male-to-female transgender individual claims he was discriminated against.*
> by Amanda PrestigiacomoNovember 7, 2018
> ...


There has to be a better way to remove genital hair.  Gasoline and a match maybe?  Weed Eater?  Sickle?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Drag queen invited to speak to middle schoolers at career day. ‘Appalled’ parents weren’t notified.*
> 2 hours
> 
> 
> ...


How much do they make?  That's the only $ticking point that matter$.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Is this the dumbest fucking thing ever?

*Victoria's Secret exec Apologizes for Comments About Not Casting Transgender Models*



_





AP Photo/Andy Wong
BEN KEW 10 Nov 2018 


*Victoria’s Secret chief marketing officer Ed Razek apologized on Saturday for comments he made about not casting transgender contestants in the company’s famed fashion shows.*


In an interview with Vogue, Razek said that such a move would spoil the “fantasy” of the performance.

“It’s like, why doesn’t your show do this? Shouldn’t you have transsexuals in the show? No. No, I don’t think we should,” Razek said. “Well, why not? Because the show is a fantasy. It’s a 42-minute entertainment special. That’s what it is.

“It is the only one of its kind in the world, and any other fashion brand in the world would take it in a minute, including the competitors that are carping at us,” he continued. “And they carp at us because we’re the leader. They don’t talk about each other. I accept that. I actually respect it.”

Razek’s comments were criticized by social media users, including Australian trans model Andreja Pejic, many of whom accused him of transphobia.


“It’s really sad when you see powerful people in our industry holding such backward views and being so comfortable in expressing them on a public platform,” Pejic wrote on Instagram.

In response to the backlash, Razek apologized for his remarks, admitting that they were “insensitive.”

“My remark regarding the inclusion of transgender models in the Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show came across as insensitive. I apologize,” Razek said in a statement. “To be clear, we absolutely would cast a transgender model for the show. We’ve had transgender models come to castings… And like many others, they didn’t make it… But it was never about gender. I admire and respect their journey to embrace who they really are.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*Male Gym Teacher at Middle School Punished for Not Watching Trans Girl Get Undressed In Boys Locker Room*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

‘Here’s your F*CKING social justice!’ Feminist Meghan Murphy RIPS SJWs for reporting her over ‘men aren’t women’ tweet

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/11/16/heres-your-fcking-social-justice-feminist-meghan-murphy-rips-sjws-for-reporting-her-over-men-arent-women-tweet/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiXwaDhwdveAhXMnuAKHeypCa4QqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3YRO8_QjgU5PwCTInijWwc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

The Mail on Sunday can reveal that 17 pupils at a single British school are in the process of changing gender. Pictured: Anna Friel and Callum Booth-Ford in the drama Butterfly


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Here’s your F*CKING social justice!’ Feminist Meghan Murphy RIPS SJWs for reporting her over ‘men aren’t women’ tweet
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/11/16/heres-your-fcking-social-justice-feminist-meghan-murphy-rips-sjws-for-reporting-her-over-men-arent-women-tweet/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiXwaDhwdveAhXMnuAKHeypCa4QqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3YRO8_QjgU5PwCTInijWwc







Emotional Hemophiliacs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

*WATCH: 'Good Morning America' Promotes Child Drag Queen *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

You can add Macy's to the do not shop at list.



Macy’s Thanksgiving Parade Features Its First Same-Sex Kiss

Posted at 12:00 pm on November 23, 2018 by Alex Parker

_ 






), then this._

During the 92nd annual Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade — a source of fond memories, perhaps, from your magical-holiday childhood — the national audience was treated to a_ big wet kiss._ Of the same-sex variety.

And it made history. 

_
There’s a first time for everything.

The liplock happened during a performance from the Broadway music The Prom.

You can take a ganders here:

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

[URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/illegal-immigration'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/alyssa-milano'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/mexico']*WALSH: 5 Questions About Transgenderism That No Leftist Can Answer *[/URL][/URL][/URL]






Photo by Cory Clark/NurPhoto via Getty Images

November 26, 2018
  views
Twitter has stepped up its war on reality.

Last week, it permanently banned a feminist who committed the unconscionable sin of repeatedly insisting that men aren't women. This past weekend the company clarified its stance on the issue. According to the new rules, you are not allowed to engage in any "slurs" or "tropes" that might offend transgender individuals. These "slurs" and "tropes" include "misgendering" and "deadnaming" a transgender person. Of course, "misgender" means referring to a person by their biological (read: actual) sex. "Deadnaming" sounds like a codeword the CIA might use, but apparently it means calling a "transgender woman" by his original male name, or a "transgender man" by her original female name. Any of these offenses might earn you a permanent ban from the platform.

Some conservatives seem surprised by the increased attempts to silence those who acknowledge and affirm biological realities. I am only surprised by their surprise. This was always inevitable, and it will only get worse from here. After all, what other choice does the Left have? They literally _cannot_ engage with the other side of this debate because there is no debate. "Transgenderism" is an article of faith. It has no referent in physical reality. It cannot be defended logically or scientifically. If they are going to maintain their radical theory of gender, they can only do it through intimidation and force.

The leftist position on this topic is so divorced from reason, so utterly indefensible, that they cannot even explain their own view, let alone defend it against an intellectual challenge. They can only issue assertions and then shout ad hominems at anyone who refuses to immediately believe and adopt their philosophy wholesale. To demonstrate this fact, here are five very basic questions that any proponent of "transgenderism" and gender fluidity should be able to answer easily, but cannot:

1) How precisely does a biological male come to the conclusion that he is really a woman?

2) If he arrives at this conclusion based on the fact that he "feels like" a woman, how does he know what it feels like to be a woman?

3) What exactly is a female feeling?

4) Even if it made sense to speak of female feelings and female thoughts, and even if it were possible for a man to know for certain that he is experiencing those feelings and thoughts, in what objective sense do those feelings and thoughts make him a woman rather than simply a feminine man?

5) But the Left tells us that gender is a social construct. They reject the idea that women must necessarily have any particular feeling or thought or taste or preference. If gender is indeed an artificial construct and our physical features have no bearing on our identity as "man" or "woman," then what in the hell _is_ a woman? A woman, in that case, is not defined by her feelings, thoughts, ideas, preferences, or her body, reproductive organs, chromosomes, DNA, etc. So what is she defined by? If he isn't defined by anything, then how does it make sense to call yourself a woman? Isn't that like calling yourself a whooziwhatsit or a thingamadoodle? Isn't "woman" now a term empty of all objective meaning?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: 5 Questions About Transgenderism That No Leftist Can Answer *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take, "What happens when social science infects actual science", for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*Mom Says 6-Year-Old Son Is Transgender. Dad Disagrees. Now He Might Lose His Son.  *
By Amanda Prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*Rose McGowan’s Gender-Fluid Partner Rain Dove Maced in a Women’s Bathroom*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Rabbani and Solimene Photography/Getty Images for Parsons School of Design/The New School
28 Nov 2018575

1:56
*Rain Dove, a gender fluid model who’s currently dating actress Rose McGowan was maced by a woman in a woman bathroom after being mistaken for a man.*
“This person peppersprayed me in a ‘women’s restroom’ a little bit ago. I didn’t get to converse with this being because this person just sprayed me and ran past with their kids in terror, asking the security guard to come in and confront me. I wasn’t even able to get the humans name because of the chaos and the washing,” Rain Dove said.



The post includes a screenshot from Instagram messenger of a woman who admitted to macing Dove and said that she “would do it again.”




“I hope that pepper-spray burned the fuck out of you. I think it’s stick that you go into ladies rooms and encourage others to do it on social media. Go to the 1 your ID says to! Keep your nastie dick away from us!” the angry mother wrote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

* Drag queen story hours for children designed to ‘groom the next generation,’ one drag queen admits *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

You lefties are some sick puppies,



Teen Vogue’s Anal Sex Guide and the Fight Against It




*Teen Vogue’s Anal Sex Guide and the Fight Against It*

Posted at 10:30 am on December 6, 2018 by Alex Parker







In case you missed it: in July of 2017, that great left-wing propaganda machine known as _Teen Vogue_ published  an online tutorial for teenage anal sex.

The instructional, titled “Anal Sex: What You Need to Know — How to Do it the RIGHT Way,” naturally didn’t thrill everyone.



But it thrilled _some:_




 
Trending
*Trump Administration Arrests High Profile Chinese Executive for Iran Sanctions Violations but How Do*
streiff


Who and what age are_ Teen Vogue’s_ readers? Well, here are a few screenshots from the website:



Enough is Enough — an anti-child-porn organization founded in 1994 and aimed at making the internet safer, has renewed a campaign against _Teen Vogue,_ which republished its Anal Sex guide in May.



Speaking to The Daily Caller, CEO Donna Rice Hughes shared her thoughts about _Teen Vogue_ and other such magazines:

“Parents trust us to let their kids read those magazines. Parents would be furious if they knew what their kids were reading. … It’s inappropriate and irresponsible of [_Teen Vogue_] to publish [the article].”

Enough is Enough is calling for the magazine to remove the republished, revised edition of the online anal handbook. They are also championing a petition against its publication.

But _Teen Vogue_ believes it’s helping out a bunch of anally-inquisitive people:

“It’s important that we talk about all kinds of sex because not everyone is having, or wants to have, ‘penis in the vagina’ sex. This is anal 101, for teens, beginners, and all inquisitive folk.”

Doesn’t that sound like they’re saying _everyone_ should be having _some_ kind of sex?

As for the culture at _Teen Vogue,_ consider the anal article’s author, Gigi Engle, who contributes to the magazine’s Wellness section. Her Twitter profile photo features her on a bed with a large sex toy in her lap.

And there’s this:



Hughes said _Teen Vogue_ is doing a lot of damage:

“[They’ve] had the perception of being a wholesome brand on fashion and trends. It should not be a source on sexual experimentation. … The new normal is anal sex in pornography. We are not going to sit by idly while TeenVogue.com continues to encourage its young readers to engage in the ‘the highest risk sexual behavior for HIV transmission’ according the Center for Disease Control. Hands off our kids!”

But will that stop _Teen Vogue’s_ beacon of enlightenment for all who wish to glow in its New World rays?

They’re doing away with the old — like _chastity._

And the old — like _biological sex:_ Instead of of calling women “women, “they refer to them, sexually, as simply “vagina owners.” That seems reasonable, because, as we have all learned, some women have penises (here).



_Relevant RedState links in this article: here._

_See 3 more pieces from me: the easily scalable border fence, environmental math, and freedom with the King._

_Find all my RedState work __here__._

_And please follow Alex Parker on __Twitter__ and __Facebook__._

_Thank you for reading! Please sound off in the Comments section below. For iPhone instructions, see the bottom of this page._


_If you have an iPhone and want to comment, select the box with the upward arrow at the bottom of your screen; swipe left and choose “Request Desktop Site.” You may have to do this several times before the page reloads. Scroll down to the red horizontal bar that says “Show Comments.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Not right in the head, all of em.






Photo by Robert Alexander/Getty Images
*Transgender Who Claimed He Brutally Murdered His Parents Because Of Gender Issues Sentenced To 40 Years*
by Hank BerrienDecember 6, 2018


A transgender teenager who said he brutally murdered his parents because of his issues with gender identity was sentenced to 40 years in jail.

On October 31, 2016, Andrea Balcer, then 17, stabbed his parents, Alice and Antonio Balcer, to death at their home in Winthrop, Maine. Balcer claimed his mother had molested him for years and his father had physically and mentally abused him.

According to centralmaine.com, Balcer, born Andrew Balcer, plunged “a hunting knife into his mother’s back as she comforted him in his bedroom. He then slew his father and the family’s Chihuahua because it would not stop barking; he left his older brother Christopher alone. A 911 recording previously played in court almost a year ago recorded Balcer saying he stabbed his father when his father awakened after hearing his wife’s scream. His father fled into the bedroom, where Balcer stabbed him, leaving his father dead face-up on the floor.

Balcer had claimed in September 2018, “I wanted to grow up and be a woman. They kind of sat me down and told me and kind of physically forced into me that that was something that was not acceptable. I spent however many years being raised as a boy, as a man. It was drilled into me what men do, what they’re supposed to be. I was never raised the way I wanted to be. So I am conflicted between the person that I was raised to be and the person who I want to be.”

He added he wanted “people to kind of realize that my family seemed almost perfect on the outside: mother, father, two kids, a couple of animals. Nobody really thought there was anything going on. No one would think that two respectable people would ever do or have done such things. I just want people to know that even when something seems perfect, there might be something much more worse going on underneath.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

*He Played Handball For Australia's Men's Team. Now Transgender, He's Dominating Women's Handball.*





Photo by Kelly Defina/AFL Media/Getty Images





ByAmanda Prestigiacomo
@amandapresto
December 7, 2018
52.9k views
Standing at six-foot-two and weighing-in at 220 pounds, male-to-female transgender handballer Hannah Mouncey is dominating at the women's Asian Championships in Japan


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *He Played Handball For Australia's Men's Team. Now Transgender, He's Dominating Women's Handball.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucking bullshit.
I dare anyone to put up a fight on this.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is fucking bullshit.
> I dare anyone to put up a fight on this.


I posted about the guy playing Basketball at CSU Bakersfield on the womens team and people on the forum defended him. I'm guessing Rat Boy and his multiple screen names will defend these folks...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I posted about the guy playing Basketball at CSU Bakersfield on the womens team and people on the forum defended him. I'm guessing Rat Boy and his multiple screen names will defend these folks...


Gerbil has been a busy boy lately with all his new names.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is fucking bullshit.
> I dare anyone to put up a fight on this.


I dare anyone to put up a fight on this --

https://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2018/12/10/Transgender-male-boxer-Patricio-Manuel-wins-in-debut/9571544454993/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I dare anyone to put up a fight on this --
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2018/12/10/Transgender-male-boxer-Patricio-Manuel-wins-in-debut/9571544454993/


Women need to know there place in the world.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Women need to know there place in the world.


Which is what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Which is what?


You mean this is something you don't know?
Let's mark this date down for the record.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Which is what?


OBVI.. .To duck when you throw a punch at them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> OBVI.. .To duck when you throw a punch at them.


Funny, but not a soldier in combat or a police Man on the street carrying a gun and not a fire Man.
Turning down the physical requirements to hire women where peoples lives are on the line in not acceptable.
No more acceptable than dumbing down qualifications to make a more diverse work force.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Not right in the head, every last one.






*Murderer of Little Girls Claims He’s Transgender Now and Should Be Locked Up with the Women*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

We need another earth quake.
*San Fran Creates World's First Trans District...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

__
_*British School District To Teach 8-Year-Olds That People ‘Of All Genders’ Can Have Periods*
December 16th, 2018






LONDON, ENGLAND - JULY 13: Schoolchildren from St Hilda's Junior School stand outside the entrance to Number 10 while visiting Downing Street on July 13, 2010 in London, England. (Photo by Dan Kitwood/Getty Images)

A British school district approved new sex education lessons that include teaching students as young as 8 years old that people “of all genders” can have periods.

Brighton & Hove City Council reportedly approved the advice to teachersfollowing a council report that said, “Trans boys and men and non-binary people may have periods,” and that “menstruation must be inclusive of all genders,” according to Daily Mail.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank God

Trans Spaniard Loses ’Miss Universe’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*Wouldn't this be something.*

*Issa: ‘Would Not Be Surprised’ if Flynn Conviction Overturned*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not right in the head, every last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing a .38 grams of lead in the brain can't fix.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*Washington Post: Parents trying to raise their kids in ‘relatively gender-neutral ways’ discover nature taking over*
John Sexton Dec 17, 2018 3:01 PM





“They just gravitated toward those things.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

This is news?
From January 1992


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Media Celebrates 11-Year-Old Boy Dressing In Drag and Having Dollar Bills Thrown at Him as He Dances In Bar*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Media Celebrates 11-Year-Old Boy Dressing In Drag and Having Dollar Bills Thrown at Him as He Dances In Bar*
> Brandon Morse


And we wonder why the United States is viewed as evil in some parts of the world...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And we wonder why the United States is viewed as evil in some parts of the world...


It all started with the hippies.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _*British School District To Teach 8-Year-Olds That People ‘Of All Genders’ Can Have Periods*
> December 16th, 2018
> 
> ...



*I'm going to wear the word out today !*

*The above school district is STUPID !*

*Biology*

*Male*
*Female*

*There is nothing else....except their LIES !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Martina Navratilova: ‘Having a Penis’ and Calling Yourself a Woman Doesn’t Mean You Can Compete Against Women


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Martina Navratilova: ‘Having a Penis’ and Calling Yourself a Woman Doesn’t Mean You Can Compete Against Women


You might want to share that post with few other people on the forum who would argue that point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You might want to share that post with few other people on the forum who would argue that point.


I am not gonna be the one who verifies with or without. I do believe I know though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 24, 2018)

NBC Promotes 11-Year-Old 'Drag Kid' Who Performed At Adult Gay Bar
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39658/nbc-promotes-11-year-old-drag-kid-who-performed-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi_693ww7nfAhULKawKHYr2CEgQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1npQeJy6nGUOs419D0U0Uj&ampcf=1


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is news?
> From January 1992


Personally I've never really thought that if humans had a soul, that that soul would be of either a male of female disposition.  So this idea of I'm a man caught in woman's body never really made much sense to me.  That said, I'm surprise that so many of you have such a hard time letting people make choices for themselves in personal matters, without getting all up in their business. Just seems like "live and let live" is something that should be easy everyone to get behind...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I've never really thought that if humans had a soul, that that soul would be of either a male of female disposition.  So this idea of I'm a man caught in woman's body never really made much sense to me.  That said, I'm surprise that so many of you have such a hard time letting people make choices for themselves in personal matters, without getting all up in their business. Just seems like "live and let live" is something that should be easy everyone to get behind...


Is "getting all up in their business" what TIME magazine is doing?
Take it up with TIME magazine....men and women are different...period.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is "getting all up in their business" what TIME magazine is doing?
> Take it up with TIME magazine....men and women are different...period.


Hard to tell what Time Magazine was doing, as you only posted the cover and not a link to the article.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

All-Women’s College to Begin Accepting Trans Students


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I've never really thought that if humans had a soul, that that soul would be of either a male of female disposition.  So this idea of I'm a man caught in woman's body never really made much sense to me.  That said, I'm surprise that so many of you have such a hard time letting people make choices for themselves in personal matters, without getting all up in their business. Just seems like "live and let live" is something that should be easy everyone to get behind...



*Son....You are quite cornfused !*

*Man !*










*Woman !*



*




*


*




+ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 = Offspring*

*Absolutely nothing else will do...........*


*Now about this problem you're having identifying as a *
*Gender Neutral ....*

*Just sit down over here Mr " T " for Troubled Soul....*

*You're either one or the other.*

*Surgery is basically mutilating a Gender. Got that.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBC Promotes 11-Year-Old 'Drag Kid' Who Performed At Adult Gay Bar
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39658/nbc-promotes-11-year-old-drag-kid-who-performed-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi_693ww7nfAhULKawKHYr2CEgQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1npQeJy6nGUOs419D0U0Uj&ampcf=1



*Hollywood is sick............*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hollywood is sick............*


Good grief...  Joe we all know nono is your alter ego.  Too funny that you're back to posting weird homo-erotic images.  Just saying...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is "getting all up in their business" what TIME magazine is doing?
> Take it up with TIME magazine....men and women are different...period.


Lol... you're a pathetic.
But then again, people is sexless marriages usually are.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Good grief...  Joe we all know nono is your alter ego.  Too funny that you're back to posting weird homo-erotic images.  Just saying...


*Awww Tiny " T "did you get a little stirring in yur loins......*

*It's just images of Humans....does that bother ya o " Soul less " one......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Good grief...  Joe we all know nono is your alter ego.  Too funny that you're back to posting weird homo-erotic images.  Just saying...


You are not quite as smart as you let on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... you're a pathetic.
> But then again, people is sexless marriages usually are.


Is there any other kind?


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... you're a pathetic.
> But then again, people *is* sexless marriages usually are.


*Hey Tiny " T " ....( in ) is what you were searching for.....

Example:

Tiny " T " is in a sexless arrangement and he must project his pathetic situation
to satisfy his twisted needs.....*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there any other kind?


Oh Brokeback... you need to go back to posting the homo-erotic posts, coupled with rants about how much you don't like gay people.  In  a weird Tom Folley sort of way it made you feel strangely human.  Just saying.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Tiny " T " ....( in ) is what you were searching for.....
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


lol.  Suppose if I respected you I'd care.  But everyone knows you're Sheriff Joe's made up a retard second name... 
So whatever.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brokeback... you need to go back to posting the homo-erotic posts, coupled with rants about how much you don't like gay people.  In  a weird Tom Folley sort of way it made you feel strangely human.  Just saying.


*For someone who espouses the wonders of " Gender Neutral " " LGBQTRZX " you sure get*
*your sphincter twisted over others views and then come here with terms like " Homo-erotic "*
*as if to belittle ......you got something you want to share with the forum ?*
*We won't judge as you do......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol.  Suppose if I respected you I'd care.  But everyone knows you're Sheriff Joe's made up a retard second name...
> So whatever.


*Tiny " T " ......if that makes you tingle, then run with it.*

*I am another poster who is quite proud to be Sheriff Joe's alter ego in your mind.....*

*Don't light that fuse at the base of your neck, your head will explode from the " Gas " build up.*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *For someone who espouses the wonders of " Gender Neutral " " LGBQTRZX " you sure get*
> *your sphincter twisted over others views and then come here with terms like " Homo-erotic "*
> *as if to belittle ......you got something you want to share with the forum ?*
> *We won't judge as you do......*


Ahh right... the resident retard going to tell me about twisted sphincters.  lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brokeback... you need to go back to posting the homo-erotic posts, coupled with rants about how much you don't like gay people.  In  a weird Tom Folley sort of way it made you feel strangely human.  Just saying.


What makes you think I have anything against gays? I don't care what they do in the privacy of their own closet and don't push it is schools.
I do believe however they are a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... the resident retard going to tell me about twisted sphincters.  lol.


I doubt anyone could enlighten you on the subject.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Tiny " T " ......if that makes you tingle, then run with it.*
> 
> *I am another poster who is quite proud to be Sheriff Joe's alter ego in your mind.....*
> 
> *Don't light that fuse at the base of your neck, your head will explode from the " Gas " build up.*


Tiny is just a bit emotional today.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What makes you think I have anything against gays? I don't care what they do in the privacy of their own closet and don't push it is schools.
> I do believe however they are a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic.


I think you are gay.  The only problem I have is that your political party make you feel like that's a bad thing.

You should become a dem.  At least you wonldn't have to pretend.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... the resident retard going to tell me about twisted sphincters.  lol.


*You're tingling insecurity shows.......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you are gay.  The only problem I have is that your political party make you feel like that's a bad thing.
> 
> You should become a dem.  At least you wonldn't have to pretend.


*Tiny " T "....we ALL know you work out at Golds in Venice for the happy " experience "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you are gay.  The only problem I have is that your political party make you feel like that's a bad thing.
> 
> You should become a dem.  At least you wonldn't have to pretend.


You are the only one doing that.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

*Tiny " T " pretending to be tough.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

OZAN KOSE/AFP/Getty Images
*Transgender Woman Wins Discrimination Suit, $20,000 For Being Cut From Women's Football Team*
by Amanda PrestigiacomoDecember 28, 2018


Christina Ginther, a biological man who identifies as a woman, won a discrimination lawsuit this week after being rejected from playing on an all-women's Minnesota football team due to safety concerns.

Ginther, who's nearly 6 feet tall and a second-degree black belt in karate, was awarded a total of $20,000 with the legal win: $10,000 in punitive damages and $10,000 for emotional distress.

The 46-year-old claims he was initially welcomed by the Minnesota Vixen football team, which was then part of the Independent Women's Football League (IWFL), during pre-tryout practices in 2016. But when team owner Laura Brown learned that Ginther was actually a biological male, she informed Ginther that biological men were barred from playing in the league due to safety concerns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

*Not right in the head.*

*VIRAL VIDEO: Transgender Customer Threatens To Fight GameStop Employee After Being Called 'Sir'*
by Amanda PrestigiacomoDecember 28, 2018


A transgender woman threatened to fight a GameStop employee in Albuquerque, New Mexico, after he apparently referred to the biological male as "sir."

Another customer at the store taped the incident and a man named Tom Smith posted it to his Facebook. The intense video quickly went viral.

The video starts with the trans individual cussing out the male GameStop clerk after being offered store credit rather than a refund.

"I don't want credit, you're going to give me my f***ing money back," the customer yells.


A woman not in the view of the camera took issue with the trans person's vulgar language.

"Excuse me, sir, there's a young man in here — you need to watch your mouth," she says in a calm voice.

The trans person instantly becomes aggressive, screaming, "Excuse me — it is ma'am! It is ma'am!"

"I'm sorry. I can call the police if you'd like me to. You need to settle down," the woman responds, keeping her calm tone.

"You need to settle down!" the enraged customer screams back at her, pointing at her face. "You need to settle down and mind your business!"

The trans person then turns to the clerk: "Ma'am! Once again: ma'am!"

"I said, 'both of you,'" contends the young employee.

"No, you said, 'sir'; once again, it's ma'am!" the trans person screams in response, before threatening to fight him. "Mother f***er! Take it outside! You wanna call me 'sir' again? I will show you a f***ing sir!"

The aggressive customer then kicks downs products in the store and walks toward the exit door, but then turns back around.

"I need your corporate number!" he yells from the back of the store, threatening to inform corporate about being "misgendered several times in the store" and demanding, "I need your corporate number now! Get it for me, now!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Not right in the head.*
> 
> *VIRAL VIDEO: Transgender Customer Threatens To Fight GameStop Employee After Being Called 'Sir'*
> by Amanda PrestigiacomoDecember 28, 2018
> ...


Sounds like a hate crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

See what I'm talking about?


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Not right in the head.*
> 
> *VIRAL VIDEO: Transgender Customer Threatens To Fight GameStop Employee After Being Called 'Sir'*
> by Amanda PrestigiacomoDecember 28, 2018
> ...




*Sounds like an ass whoopin is in order for the " Guy " who PAID to have his genitals removed.......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I'm talking about?
> View attachment 3733


*To each their own......*
*But a guy sticking his tongue down another guys throat just doesn't seem appealing.....*
*Wadda ya think Spola.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a hate crime.


Aren't they all?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I'm talking about?
> View attachment 3733


What you are sickly obsessed with. You are creepy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you are sickly obsessed with. You are creepy.


Tell 'em Whiskers!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you are sickly obsessed with. You are creepy.


Just pointing out the lefts plan of ruining our great country by normalizing abnormal behavior on purpose. You big Dummy.
Now stop creeping on me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell 'em Whiskers!!


Do you remember when Whiskers said he was gonna quit me?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you remember when Whiskers said he was gonna quit me?


Heʻs been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs been pretty quiet lately.


I am worried about him, I tried to let him down easy.
He just can't quit me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am worried about him, I tried to let him down easy.
> He just can't quit me.


Youʻre hard to quit though.  Just remember, no kissing on the lips.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre hard to quit though.  Just remember, no kissing on the lips.


His whiskers might tickle.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the only one doing that.


Oh Joe... no one is picking on you for being a homosexual.  The issue is that we've all read 100's of post from you over that last several years criticizing gay rights for political gain, despite being gay yourself.  And of course now here you go again, ripping on transexuals... 

Do you really not understand what this says about your character?  Or what it says about the type of person you are?  
Good grief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Joe... no one is picking on you for being a homosexual.  The issue is that we've all read 100's of post from you over that last several years criticizing gay rights for political gain, despite being gay yourself.  And of course now here you go again, ripping on transexuals...
> 
> Do you really not understand what this says about your character?  Or what it says about the type of person you are?
> Good grief.


Tell me all about me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Joe... no one is picking on you for being a homosexual.  The issue is that we've all read 100's of post from you over that last several years criticizing gay rights for political gain, despite being gay yourself.  And of course now here you go again, ripping on transexuals...
> 
> Do you really not understand what this says about your character?  Or what it says about the type of person you are?
> Good grief.


Do you have friends? I mean here in the US.


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you are sickly obsessed with. You are creepy.


*Creepy is the fact that you do not understand basic Biology and LET Democrats/Communists*
*twist your brain into accepting that bumping the same kind of genitalia together will procreate.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the only one doing that.


Hence the name tenacious


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the name tenacious


I'm a bad bad man.  Remember that Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm a bad bad man.  Remember that Joe...


I don't get that vibe.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you have friends? I mean here in the US.


This from the guy who created a fake screen name to give compliments to his other screen name.  lol  
Please tell me more about all your friends Multi...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This from the guy who created a fake screen name to give compliments to his other screen name.  lol
> Please tell me more about all your friends Multi...


You drink too much Juan? We settled that stupid.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You drink too much Juan? We settled that stupid.


Oh right... you guys agree on every single point and use the same grammar and syntax because you both have a kid on the same team.  Who could argue with that?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... you guys agree on every single point and use the same grammar and syntax because you both have a kid on the same team.  Who could argue with that?


Juan just keep embarrassing yourself...its fun to see.

Please carry on Clouseau.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You drink too much Juan? We settled that stupid.


Why does this guy call people Juan?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> Why does this guy call people Juan?


Easier than calling you pussys asshole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> Why does this guy call people Juan?


It's pronounced ¥.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Easier than calling you pussys asshole.


I think you mean “...pussys, asshole” unless your note was directed to us pussys in general, as opposed to this asshole in particular. Got that, handsome?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

*Gay Writer For SB Nation Attacks Chick-Fil-A For Sponsoring Peach Bowl*





Photo by Paul J. Richards /Staff/Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
December 31, 2018
24k views
Last week, prior to the Peach Bowl college football game in which the University of Florida played The University of Michigan, a writer for SB Nation sports blog's LGBTQ extension, Outsports, attacked Peach Bowl sponsor Chick-fil-A and its foundation for supporting the Fellowship of Christian Athletes while sponsoring the Peach Bowl. The piece’s title snarled, “Chick-fil-A’s participation in sports is still a big ‘F-you’ to LGBTQ people.”

The writer, Cyd Zeigler, posited, “Years after Chick-fil-A family man and CEO Dan Cathy tried to distance his company from the anti-gay positions he and the Chick-fil-A brand had taken, promising to make changes, Chick-fil-A has doubled down on the support of anti-LGBTQ causes, one of which takes direct aim at gay, lesbian, bisexual and queer athletes.”

Before he got down to attacking Chick-fil-A, Zeigler admitted, “To be sure, Chick-fil-A has recently made at least one positive step. By offering support for Covenant House, the organization will indirectly help LGBTQ youth.”

But that was only a momentary glitch; Zeigler continued: “Chick-fil-A gives millions of dollars to an organization that actively demeans LGBTQ people, invalidates our relationships and brings untold mental harm to gay, lesbian, bi and queer athletes. Fellowship of Christian Athletes is an anti-gay organization.

Zeigler quoted the Fellowship of Christian Athletes’ nine-point “statement of faith”:

We believe God’s design for sexual intimacy is to be expressed only within the context of marriage. God instituted marriage between one man and one woman as the foundation of the family and the basic structure of human society. For this reason, we believe that marriage is exclusively the union of one man and one woman.

Zeigler then offered his own interpretation, arguing that FCA didn’t want gay people to even exist: “Again, FCA tells gay people they are not worthy, their self-expression in sex is not OK, their relationships are not valid... and they should stay far away. The organization feels so strongly that the very existence of gay, bi and queer people is wrong that they listed this as one of their top-nine beliefs of faith. Not up for debate. Written in stone.”

Zeigler completely ignored the ninth point in FCA's “Statement of Faith.” It reads:

We believe that God created all human beings in His image. Therefore, we believe that human life is sacred from conception to its natural end; that we must honor the physical and spiritual needs of all people; following Christ’s example, we believe that every person should be treated with love, dignity and respect.

Zeigler concluded:

I want to watch this game above all other non-playoff college football games this holiday season. But I won’t. Chick-fil-A’s sponsorship presence at this game precludes me from watching one second of this game. And that’s a shame. Sports should bring us together, not divide us. Until Chick-fil-A abandons its financial support of anti-LGBTQ groups like Fellow of Christian Athletes, and instead state the Foundation’s support of equality, I simply will not watch that bowl game. It’s a shame that the Peach Bowl, and the powers in college football who have elevated the profile of the anti-LGBTQ bowl game, would subject an entire community to this prejudice


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not backing anything, just not buying it, you know most of these stories are made up, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3737


When was that?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> I think you mean “...pussys, asshole” unless your note was directed to us pussys in general, as opposed to this asshole in particular. Got that, handsome?


Little early for cocktails don't you think Juan?


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Little early for cocktails don't you think Juan?


Good one!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

WTF is THIS?! HuffPost shares video of all-male cheering squad ‘redefining masculinity’ and OMG we can’t stop laughing (watch)

Posted at 2:05 pm on December 31, 2018 by Sam J.
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/12/31/wtf-is-this-huffpost-shares-video-of-all-male-cheering-squad-redefining-masculinity-and-omg-we-cant-stop-laughing-watch/


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> Why does this guy call people Juan?


Because he's boring and wants to shock people in hopes he'll get some attention.


----------



## legend (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Because he's boring and wants to shock people in hopes he'll get some attention.


Boring? are you kidding? Did you see where he said "you drink too much Juan" to you and then, a couple of posts later, he said "little early for 
cocktails don't you think Juan?" to me? You call that boring?


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

legend said:


> Boring? are you kidding? Did you see where he said "you drink too much Juan" to you and then, a couple of posts later, he said "little early for
> cocktails don't you think Juan?" to me? You call that boring?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Transgender Activists Pushing Hard for a Trans James Bond


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 31, 2018)

legend said:


> Boring? are you kidding? Did you see where he said "you drink too much Juan" to you and then, a couple of posts later, he said "little early for
> cocktails don't you think Juan?" to me? You call that boring?


Messy please keep track of your screens.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm a bad bad man.  Remember that Joe...



*Tiny " T " is the proper descriptor......with diminishing returns coming in 2019.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Transgender Activists Pushing Hard for a Trans James Bond


*If they " Use " a Trans for Janice Bond, one kick to the sutured area will stop the Movie in it's tracks.*
*Just a factual observation.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*Lesbian 'BATWOMAN' Series Moving Forward...** 
*
_*Touted as 'social justice' superhero...*_


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Lesbian 'BATWOMAN' Series Moving Forward...**
> *
> _*Touted as 'social justice' superhero...*_



*I thought Hillary was the lead in....*

*She's had tons of practice with " Batwings ", just ask her sidekick *
*" Humabin ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I thought Hillary was the lead in....*
> 
> *She's had tons of practice with " Batwings ", just ask her sidekick *
> *" Humabin ".....*


Batwings would be a great title for the series.
*Humabindova.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Batwings would be a great title for the series.
> *Humabindova.*


*Fingerlickingross*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

LOL !!!
You girls ( racist sheriff , nonono, Yogi bear ) sound like scared little bitches. Yapping uncontrollably. LMAO !!

Keep it coming girls I’m loving it !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Messy please keep track of your screens.


With a screen name like messy, that's asking a bit much eh?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Democratic Congressman Steve Cohen introduced two Constitutional Amendments today.


One of them would prohibit presidents from pardoning themselves, their family, people in their admin and people in their campaign.


The other would eliminate the Electoral College.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

American Paul Whelan, who was imprisoned in Russia, has now officially been falsely charged with espionage.


I’ll say it again, this is all a hostage situation plot created by Putin and the KKK White House to exchange Maria Butina for him before she exposes the GOP. So obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Democratic Congressman Steve Cohen introduced two Constitutional Amendments today.
> 
> 
> One of them would prohibit presidents from pardoning themselves, their family, people in their admin and people in their campaign.
> ...


Damn Russians like the popularity contest even better than the Electoral College.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> American Paul Whelan, who was imprisoned in Russia, has now officially been falsely charged with espionage.
> 
> 
> I’ll say it again, this is all a hostage situation plot created by Putin and the KKK White House to exchange Maria Butina for him before she exposes the GOP. So obvious.


Sucker


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Remember the sensational findings of the Hillary email investigation by former GOP Committee Chairs Bob Goodlatte & Trey Gowdy? Me neither. 


That's because GOP found nothing, again. It was a waste of taxpayer funds & the investigation quietly died last week.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


You mean suckers ! Because you are part of the people being played by this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> You mean suckers ! Because you are part of the people being played by this.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> American Paul Whelan, who was imprisoned in Russia, has now officially been falsely charged with espionage.
> 
> 
> I’ll say it again, this is all a hostage situation plot created by Putin and the KKK White House to exchange Maria Butina for him before she exposes the GOP. So obvious.


We will know this was a phony if that trade actually happens. I was amazed when the news suggested that possibility.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> With a screen name like messy, that's asking a bit much eh?


Hey here you go, Iz. Stanford now excludes the family’s home equity when determining qualification for financial aid. 
Can you explain how that ties in to your view that a house is not an asset?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Remember the sensational findings of the Hillary email investigation by former GOP Committee Chairs Bob Goodlatte & Trey Gowdy? Me neither.
> 
> 
> That's because GOP found nothing, again. It was a waste of taxpayer funds & the investigation quietly died last week.


I hear Trey is applying for a job at which he has provable experience - rodeo clown.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey here you go, Iz. Stanford now excludes the family’s home equity when determining qualification for financial aid.
> Can you explain how that ties in to your view that a house is not an asset?


Did the financial services personnel try to shush you when you tried to tell them how wealthy you are?  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Democratic Congressman Steve Cohen introduced two Constitutional Amendments today.
> 
> 
> One of them would prohibit presidents from pardoning themselves, their family, people in their admin and people in their campaign.
> ...


Yeah, that will work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> American Paul Whelan, who was imprisoned in Russia, has now officially been falsely charged with espionage.
> 
> 
> I’ll say it again, this is all a hostage situation plot created by Putin and the KKK White House to exchange Maria Butina for him before she exposes the GOP. So obvious.


KKK, how original.
Didn't you hear? Kanye is a forever Trumper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> We will know this was a phony if that trade actually happens. I was amazed when the news suggested that possibility.


You think? Genius.
You guys will believe anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I hear Trey is applying for a job at which he has provable experience - rodeo clown.


How is that diaper leak testing working out for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Remember the sensational findings of the Hillary email investigation by former GOP Committee Chairs Bob Goodlatte & Trey Gowdy? Me neither.
> 
> 
> That's because GOP found nothing, again. It was a waste of taxpayer funds & the investigation quietly died last week.


That's because the Republicans are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3747


Damn Russians!


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think? Genius.
> You guys will believe anything.


I don’t think anything. If it happens, we will know.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's because the Republicans are a bunch of pussies.


No shit. More chicken hawks in that party...always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t think anything. If it happens, we will know.


You are still amazed at what the news tells you?


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still amazed at what the news tells you?


Sometimes. That one seems crazy, but if it happens we will have more evidence that trump and his team have worked with Russians to get him elected, won’t we? So far we just have a ton of people in high places with him, and him, lying about meetings and deal discussions, etc.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did the financial services personnel try to shush you when you tried to tell them how wealthy you are?  Lol!


I really shouldn’t mess with you. You understand how mortgages work. Still blows me away. Your response here indicates that you have some idea what they mean...ie you shouldn’t have to sell your house to send your kid to college if you’re poor enough in everything else to qualify for financial aid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Sometimes. That one seems crazy, but if it happens we will have more evidence that trump and his team have worked with Russians to get him elected, won’t we? So far we just have a ton of people in high places with him, and him, lying about meetings and deal discussions, etc.


Maybe, but so far the only one colluding with Russia was Hillary.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but so far the only one colluding with Russia was Hillary.


Unlike republicans like you who seem to have their own views of law and science, I listen to experts and look with my eyes.
We will see if Butina gets given back for Whelan. That would be weird. 
And the federal justice system has a special prosecutor to help determine how the Russians were so involved in helping Trump get elected. 
As a factual matter, they assisted with Trump and not HRC.
Our justice system will decide about collusion with Russia. Remind me how many of HRC’s people are in jail for issues regarding Russia?
But feel free to come to your own conclusions. “The sky was yellow and the sun was blue.” — Grateful Dead.  “Truth isn’t truth.” — Rudy Giuliani.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Unlike republicans like you who seem to have their own views of law and science, I listen to experts and look with my eyes.
> We will see if Butina gets given back for Whelan. That would be weird.
> And the federal justice system has a special prosecutor to help determine how the Russians were so involved in helping Trump get elected.
> As a factual matter, they assisted with Trump and not HRC.
> ...


Hopefully comey will decide who is guilty and who isn't, again.
Is that what you call law and order?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Unlike republicans like you who seem to have their own views of law and science, I listen to experts and look with my eyes.
> We will see if Butina gets given back for Whelan. That would be weird.
> And the federal justice system has a special prosecutor to help determine how the Russians were so involved in helping Trump get elected.
> As a factual matter, they assisted with Trump and not HRC.
> ...


Do you truly believe that whatever is "proven", Russia influenced enough to caused Trump to be elected?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I really shouldn’t mess with you. You understand how mortgages work. Still blows me away. Your response here indicates that you have some idea what they mean...ie you shouldn’t have to sell your house to send your kid to college if you’re poor enough in everything else to qualify for financial aid.


Or as Bootsie the coward now knows,  you can sacrifice your life in service to your country so your kids can go to school for free whether rich or poor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you truly believe that whatever is "proven", Russia influenced enough to caused Trump to be elected?


Of course, what other reason could there be for them to lose to someone as bad as Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or as Bootsie the coward now knows,  you can sacrifice your life in service to your country so your kids can go to school for free whether rich or poor.


He doesn't know any such thing, he has only heard it told.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you truly believe that whatever is "proven", Russia influenced enough to caused Trump to be elected?


No idea. And not relevant. We know the Russians were involved helping trump and if trump was involved with their efforts, I think it might be a crime. But again, I would be an idiot to think I know...I leave it to experts. We have the best justice system in the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No idea. And not relevant. We know the Russians were involved helping trump and if trump was involved with their efforts, I think it might be a crime. But again, I would be an idiot to think I know...I leave it to experts. We have the best justice system in the world.


Do you think comey should have been fired?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> As a factual matter, they assisted with Trump and not HRC.


Maybe not, but the DNC sure did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*First Openly Bisexual Senator Sworn In...*

_*Doesn't Take Oath on Bible*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Unlike republicans like you who seem to have their own views of law and science, I listen to experts and look with my eyes.
> We will see if Butina gets given back for Whelan. That would be weird.
> And the federal justice system has a special prosecutor to help determine how the Russians were so involved in helping Trump get elected.
> As a factual matter, they assisted with Trump and not HRC.
> ...


 
*WATCH: Rand Paul: Hillary Colluded With Russia, Not Trump *





ByAmanda Prestigiacomo
@amandapresto
July 18, 2018


On Wednesday morning, Senator Rand Paul (R-KY) told Fox News' Bill Hemmer that the only person we have evidence of colluding with Russia is twice-failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton, not President Donald Trump.

Sen. Paul made his comments in the aftermath of Trump's controversial meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin. Paul has been a fierce defender of the president as Trump faces backlash from both sides of the aisle for seemingly suggesting he did not believe U.S. intel agencies about Russian meddling in the 2016 election — though he walked back the remark on Tuesday.

The senator suggested Trump made the unclear comment because he couldn't, or didn't want to, differentiate between the bogus allegations of Trump-Russia collusion, of which there is no evidence, and general Russian meddling.

"The president sees the Mueller investigation; he sees all these accusations from partisan Democrats, Hillary Clinton, saying 'Oh, he colluded with the Russians,'" explained Paul.

"The only people who we actually know colluded with the Russians were Hillary Clinton who paid a British agent who paid Russians for information for the dossier," he declared, referencing the so-called "Steele dossier" which was funded by Hillary and the DNC.

"He feels like the intelligence community cooked up a political and partisan investigation, but, also, part of the Mueller investigation is something that should have investigated and that is: Who hacked into Hillary Clinton’s emails?" he continued.

"There is part of the Mueller investigation that is legitimate and part of it that is a partisan attack on the president," said Paul, adding that Trump is responding to the part about Trump-Russia collusion.

WATCH:

Watch the latest video at &lt;a class="scayt-misspell-word" data-scayt-word="href" data-wsc-lang="en_US" span=""&gt;href="https://www.foxnews.com"&amp;gt;foxnews.com&lt;/a&gt;
Read More: Donald Trump Hillary Clinton Rand Paul Russia


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

WTF
*OORAH: Marine Corps integrates male and female platoons during boot camp...*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Maybe not, but the DNC sure did.


"Maybe not" what?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> You girls ( racist sheriff , nonono, Yogi bear ) sound like scared little bitches. Yapping uncontrollably. LMAO !!
> 
> Keep it coming girls I’m loving it !



*If we are " Girls " what does that make YOU !*


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but so far the only one colluding with Russia was Hillary.


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Thief, return the stolen golf balls yet.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No idea. And not relevant. We know the Russians were involved helping trump and if trump was involved with their efforts, I think it might be a crime. But again, I would be an idiot to think I know...I leave it to experts. We have the best justice system in the world.


We know? You do? Did the Russians help HRC or Bernie?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

*" Messy " Financial is representative of the collective thought processes*
*in the Democratic Senate and US House of Representatives....*

*Hey " Messy " do you use the same scalp " Plugger " as Cryin Chuck.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> We know? You do? Did the Russians help HRC or Bernie?


The Russians helped Trump. Fact.
Or “truth isn’t truth,” per one of your leaders.
God you’re embarrassing.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 239370, member: 3299"

The Russians helped Trump. Fact.
*Really !.....Post the facts. Come on !*

Or “truth isn’t truth,” per one of your leaders.
*Source....*

God you’re embarrassing.
*You just embarrassed yourself......again.*

/QUOTE







*Huntin " Messy " is easy......*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 239370, member: 3299"
> 
> The Russians helped Trump. Fact.
> *Really !.....Post the facts. Come on !*
> ...


All easy to find. Do it yourself. Facts is facts I’m not going to debate them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> The Russians helped Trump. Fact.
> Or “truth isn’t truth,” per one of your leaders.
> God you’re embarrassing.


What did they help him do?


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did they help him do?


Look it up. They worked hard for his campaign against Hillary. Surely you know this stuff by now.
“Coulda been the Russians, coulda been a 400 lb. guy on his bed.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Look it up. They worked hard for his campaign against Hillary. Surely you know this stuff by now.
> “Coulda been the Russians, coulda been a 400 lb. guy on his bed.”


Cut it out.
Obama said he took care of that.
Everyone knew before the election that Russia was trouble and did nothing.
So what you are saying is Obama is a lying fuck?
*Obama says he told Putin to 'cut it out' on Russia hacking - POLITICO*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwily_j9kNXfAhULrFQKHTNiASMQtwIIKDAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.com%2Fstory%2F2016%2F12%2Fobama-putin-232754&usg=AOvVaw0Gap_eVXVSd2Oqs8F9-0bz*
*https://www.politico.com/story/2016/12/obama-putin-232754*
**
* *







* *


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cut it out.
> Obama said he took care of that.
> Everyone knew before the election that Russia was trouble and did nothing.
> So what you are saying is Obama is a lying fuck?
> ...


Huh? Russians helped Trump. That’s why an investigation was launched. Sessions recused himself so Mueller was appointed, with Trump’s approval.
Any of this ring a bell?
If not, I understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Russians helped Trump. That’s why an investigation was launched. Sessions recused himself so Mueller was appointed, with Trump’s approval.
> Any of this ring a bell?
> If not, I understand.


All of it, what does it have to do with Obama not doing his job when he knew all about it?


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of it, what does it have to do with Obama not doing his job when he knew all about it?


Sounds like you hope that is part of the Mueller inquiry. Maybe it is.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> All easy to find. Do it yourself. Facts is facts I’m not going to debate them.


*" Messy " the Tool who didn't make it thru school......*

*You can stomp in the mud puddle all you want, but you don't know how to stop the*
*puddle itself.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you hope that is part of the Mueller inquiry. Maybe it is.


I don't have much faith in the FBI and or the DOJ.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't have much faith in the FBI and or the DOJ.


Right. Or any American institution. That’s what I meant when I said “I understand.” 
Remember, “could have been Russia, could have been a 400lb guy on his bed.”

Same with the Saudi journalist. CIA said one thing, but your boy said “may have been the Prince, maybe not?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Right. Or any American institution. That’s what I meant when I said “I understand.”
> Remember, “could have been Russia, could have been a 400lb guy on his bed.”
> 
> Same with the Saudi journalist. CIA said one thing, but your boy said “may have been the Prince, maybe not?”


Anyone who would hire clapper and brennan should never be trusted.
Famous liars, both of the commie bastards.
You sure love to read in to my thoughts.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Right. Or any American institution. That’s what I meant when I said “I understand.”
> Remember, “could have been Russia, could have been a 400lb guy on his bed.”
> 
> Same with the Saudi journalist. CIA said one thing, but your boy said “may have been the Prince, maybe not?”


Luv how you gloss over anything that isn't trump. Could you imagine if it was found out that RNC cheated the process to have Trump nominated? Your head would've exploded.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't have much faith in the FBI and or the DOJ.


The fox watching the hen house.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No idea. And not relevant. We know the Russians were involved helping trump and if trump was involved with their efforts, I think it might be a crime. But again, I would be an idiot to think I know...I leave it to experts. We have the best justice system in the world.


They helped Trump get elected here:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They helped Trump get elected here:


Now that's funny.
Best laid plans...........


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Luv how you gloss over anything that isn't trump. Could you imagine if it was found out that RNC cheated the process to have Trump nominated? Your head would've exploded.


No, I know. Really, I do. The FBI, the DOJ, the “Obama judges,” I get it. They’re all lying. I think maybe only Trump can be believed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No, I know. Really, I do. The FBI, the DOJ, the “Obama judges,” I get it. They’re all lying. I think maybe only Trump can be believed.


Didn't clapper say they weren't collecting info on American's without a warrant, under oath, to congress? Isn't Brennan a communist?


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't clapper say they weren't collecting info on American's without a warrant, under oath, to congress? Isn't Brennan a communist?


I don’t know. Some guys are in jail over this, but that must be wrong. Should be Clapper and Hilary. Too bad our justice system is so messed up. Maybe Trump will fix it. He told us the “Obama judges” aren’t fair and neither is the “Mexican judge.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know. Some guys are in jail over this, but that must be wrong. Should be Clapper and Hilary. Too bad our justice system is so messed up. Maybe Trump will fix it. He told us the “Obama judges” aren’t fair and neither is the “Mexican judge.”


I really never thought of you as a liar, but here we are.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No, I know. Really, I do. The FBI, the DOJ, the “Obama judges,” I get it. They’re all lying. I think maybe only Trump can be believed.


Yes that's what I typed... huh? 

And you even get the senile wife beater to like it...says it all.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> No, I know. Really, I do. The FBI, the DOJ, the “Obama judges,” I get it. They’re all lying. I think maybe only Trump can be believed.


*Hold your hands up in front of your face...... twist yur fingers in odd contorted ways*
*while making maniacal chewing movements with your mouth.....Yeah ! That's it !*
*Now you are one " Messy " F&%ked up Pelosi mimicking beotch.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hold your hands up in front of your face...... twist yur fingers in odd contorted ways*
> *while making maniacal chewing movements with your mouth.....Yeah ! That's it !*
> *Now you are one " Messy " F&%ked up Pelosi mimicking beotch.....*


Remind me what Chief Justice Roberts said the other day? American Justice.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't clapper say they weren't collecting info on American's without a warrant, under oath, to congress? Isn't Brennan a communist?


‘Murican Justice...love it or leave it, pal.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes that's what I typed... huh?
> 
> And you even get the senile wife beater to like it...says it all.


Pitiful.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Pitiful.


Yes you are... coward.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes you are... coward.


Everyone can see that all you have is lies and insults.

Pitiful.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Everyone can see that all you have is lies and insults.
> 
> Pitiful.


Show me.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Show me.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/search/13863302/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/search/13863302/


Try again...Have your nurse help you with copy/paste.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey, where is the tenacious one?
He sure doesn't like being called to the carpet.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try again...Have your nurse help you with copy/paste.


You have already proven my point.  Thank you, but there is no longer any reason for posting additional examples.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You have already proven my point.  Thank you, but there is no longer any reason for posting additional examples.


Haha speaking of proving a point ... the link doesn't work you stupid ass...thanks for playing wife beater.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha speaking of proving a point ... the link doesn't work you stupid ass...thanks for playing wife beater.


Works for me.  On that page I can see your last 20 posts, all of which are posted to just two threads in the off-topic area.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Works for me.  On that page I can see your last 20 posts, all of which are posted to just two threads in the off-topic area.


You're insane.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, where is the tenacious one?
> He sure doesn't like being called to the carpet.


Bootsie went bye bye too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bootsie went bye bye too.


I thought they would have been much happier taking 1/3 of the government. That jobs report and that 747 point uptick really got them down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're insane.


OBVI


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/search/13863302/



http://www.socalsoccer.com/search/13868914/


*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're insane.


See if this works --  over on the left hand side, in the block where your personal avatar appears, there is a line titled "Messages:", followed by a number (currently 1331 in my view).  Click on that number.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Poll: Only 39% of Service Members Approve of Transgender Troops
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/01/05/poll-39-of-service-members-approve-of-transgender-troops-in-military/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwimme-A4NffAhUSZKwKHR6KDrkQqUMwBnoECAwQHQ&usg=AOvVaw2fa5OecxhDDvPIGgbwHv9K


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Only 39% of Service Members Approve of Transgender Troops
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/01/05/poll-39-of-service-members-approve-of-transgender-troops-in-military/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwimme-A4NffAhUSZKwKHR6KDrkQqUMwBnoECAwQHQ&usg=AOvVaw2fa5OecxhDDvPIGgbwHv9K



Poll only 33% of Americans support Trump.  Interestingly 75% of those same people are racist assholes.  Are you in that 75% or you still pretending...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought they would have been much happier taking 1/3 of the government. That jobs report and that 747 point uptick really got them down.


So how is your portfolio doing for the year?  Do you have a portfolio?  You are a sad individual and you will live to regret your support for a traitor and your blissful and willing ignorance.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Show me.



No need just look in the mirror.  And then look down at your small dick...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No need just look in the mirror.  And then look down at your small dick...


You should be Democrat Senator


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Poll only 33% of Americans support Trump.  Interestingly 75% of those same people are racist assholes.  Are you in that 75% or you still pretending...


Was this the same poll that had HRC winning by a landslide dipshit?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Was this the same poll that had HRC winning by a landslide dipshit?


The party of predictions and the blue wave.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of predictions and the blue wave.


Still mad about the blue wave?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Poll only 33% of Americans support Trump.  Interestingly 75% of those same people are racist assholes.  Are you in that 75% or you still pretending...


You sound like you have your dumb ass mind made up. How is that victimitis doing?
You should really have that looked at.
Just your typical angry black person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> So how is your portfolio doing for the year?  Do you have a portfolio?  You are a sad individual and you will live to regret your support for a traitor and your blissful and willing ignorance.


I never supported that dumb bastard Obama, he was your guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You should be Democrat Senator


These people just can't be happy, maybe map is the one with the pee pee issues.
Trump still has their number.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Was this the same poll that had HRC winning by a landslide dipshit?


These assholes were counting their money.
Too funny, maybe he just figured out you need the Senate to impeach the president.
What a waste of a free education, that's what happens when you go to a lib University, maybe they should of had the concussion protocl when this douche was was in college, skating by and skipping class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No need just look in the mirror.  And then look down at your small dick...


How was that trip to North Carolina?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

*Website Selling Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children*
by Frank CampJanuary 5, 2019

What's wrong with you people?

As the transgender movement has developed, so too has its focus on the transitioning of younger and younger people. TransKids, according to the "about" section of the transgender youth website, is "a safe and affirming place where helping your kids live fully and embodied is our only goal."

TransKids.biz, which is "dedicated to providing young folks with gender expression gear and resources," not only recommends transgender children’s books like "Who are you? The Kid's Guide to Gender Identity" and "Be Who You Are," it markets and sells garments and prosthetics designed to fit young children between the approximate ages of 8-13.


Each prosthetic and piece of clothing is casually described as if it were a blouse in an old department store catalogue. For example, the "Tuck Buddies Underwear," which is meant for biological girls who identify as boys, is described as follows:

These clever unders have an extra panel in the front to help your kiddo have a smooth front. With a modern "boyshort" look, Tuck Buddies can help your girl feel more confident and comfortable!

The "Masho Packer" prosthetic penis "is a much requested [piece] from Japan that we are able to offer in limited quantities. This smallish prosthetic is angled downward for a more realistic and less 'outstanding' package. While designed for adults, this is one of the smaller packers on the market."

The "Mini" and the "Teeny Tiny" seem to be the smallest prosthetic penises offered by the website, and are described as follows:

While most trans boys don't start packing until they are teens or older, sometimes young kids want to have a prosthetic and what is on the market is really just too big for most folks under 10 years old. So our friends who make our Silicone Packers came up with a mini version for young and/or smaller kids. Now these may look "too" tiny to some, but we think these are pretty accurate in their overall size. That said, they are a scaled down version of a larger Packer, so the proportion is not what you might see attached to an AMAB kid.


AMAB is an acronym for "assigned male at birth."

A "stand to pee" prosthetic penis, which comes in circumcised or uncircumcised, is "designed especially for younger folks," and is "discreet enough that [it] can be worn all day under clothes."

There are photos of each of the prosthetics which The Daily Wire will not display.

TransKids is affiliated with FTM Essentials, an online store for biological women who identify as men, and its parent company is an erotica shop in Chicago called Early to Bed.

Following the increasing social acceptance of the adult transgender movement in western culture, the focus has begun to shift toward children who express what may appear to be gender dysphoria.

Despite the possibility of irreparable physical and psychological damage to prepubescent children who are given hormone therapy and offered transitional services, there is a small but vocal group of Americans pushing for the unconditional cultural approval of such things.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 6, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No need just look in the mirror.  And then look down at your small dick...


Cmon Leroy just because I'm a whitey doesn't mean I have a small pee pee. Now run along with your school yard retorts.


----------



## legend (Jan 6, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Cmon Leroy just because I'm a whitey doesn't mean I have a small pee pee. Now run along with your school yard retorts.


Sure it does. 
Q: What's 12 inches and white?
A: Nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Transgender Theory Enables Child Abuse
LLOYD MARCUS
 LGBTQ enforcers are using government, corporations, the medical profession, social media, and mainstream media to bully the mainstream into allowing ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/transgender_theory_enables_child_abuse.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Crime
*Another Black Man Has Died in the Home of Democratic Donor Ed Buck*





Community leaders were outraged when the L.A. County District Attorney refused to prosecute Buck last year. Now another young man is dead.


By Neal Broverman
January 07 2019 1:51 PM EST Updated January 07 2019 6:24 PM EST
8.4K shares


The body of another young black man has been found at the West Hollywood apartment of Ed Buck — a prominent Democratic donor who allegedly has a fetish for drugging sex workers — reports _Wehoville_.

Buck, a white man in his 60s, was investigated previously by authorities after the death of Gemmel Moore, who died of a methamphetamine overdose in Buck's home in July 2017. Since Moore's death was classified as an accidental overdose, numerous young black gay men have alleged that Buck has a fetish for shooting drugs into black men he picks up off the street or on hookup sites. Moore had written about Buck injecting him with dangerous drugs before his death.



“I’ve become addicted to drugs and the worst one at that,” Moore wrote in his journal in December 2016. “Ed Buck is the one to thank. He gave me my first injection of crystal meth.”

Buck claims he's not responsible for Moore's death and did not furnish him with drugs. The Los Angeles County District Attorney declined to file charges against Buck, saying there was "insufficient evidence."

The name of the person who died in Buck's home in the early hours of Monday has not been released. _Wehoville_ described him as a young African-American man and featured a picture of a body being removed on a gurney.

Community activists like Jasmyne Cannick have accused Los Angeles officials of declining to prosecute Buck in 2017 thanks to his contributions to powerful politicians such as Hillary Clinton, California Gov. Jerry Brown, L.A. Mayor Eric Garcetti, and numerous West Hollywood City Council members. Cannick is organizing a vigil and rally for tonight in front of Buck's home, at 1234 Laurel Ave.

"City Council members John D’Amico and Lindsey Horvath have reached out to City Manager Paul Arevalo, asking him to request that newly elected Sheriff Alex Villanueva put priority on investigating [the young man's] death," _Wehoville_ reports. "Councilmember Lauren Meister also has pressed for the homicide division to investigate."

Buck's attorney, Seymour Amster, characterized the death today as an accidental overdose and said Buck is cooperating with investigators. “From what I know, it was an old friend who died of an accidental overdose, and, unfortunately, we believe that the substance was ingested at some place other than the apartment,” Amster told the _Los Angeles Times. _“The person came over intoxicated.”

“He’s shaken up,” Amster said of Buck. “All indications are he had nothing to do with this tragedy.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

legend said:


> Sure it does.
> Q: What's 12 inches and white?
> A: Nothing.


But only big balls get you elected.  Hence the large number of Democrat women elected to Congress this mid-term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*Feminist Banned From Bar After Gay Man Complains Her T-Shirt Is 'Transphobic.' It's Not. *
* "She told me that the T-shirt I was wearing was upsetting people because it was transphobic and not inclusive so I was barred."  *





OZAN KOSE/AFP/Getty Images





By  Amanda Prestigiacomo 
 @amandapresto 
January 8, 2019
7.4k views
A feminist was banned from a bar she regularly frequented for three years because she wore an allegedly "transphobic" t-shirt. The t-shirt merely said the dictionary definition of the word "woman": "adult human female."

Five Clouds Tap and Bottle, a bar located in Macclesfield, England, has confirmed that Rebekah Wershbale was banned over the t-shirt, reports The Daily Mail.

Wershbale, 34, said she was stunned when she was informed by a female bartender that she was no longer welcome at the establishment because a complaint made about her apparently offensive t-shirt.

"She told me that the T-shirt I was wearing was upsetting people because it was transphobic and not inclusive so I was barred," Wershbale explained. "What she meant was that I was somehow offending men who say they are women because my T-shirt did not include them in the definition of a woman. There aren’t even any transgender staff or patrons at the pub. It's crackers."

The feminist said a gay man named Mika Johnson, whom she tried to speak to before she was banned, complained about the shirt.

"I sat down next to him and asked him how he was," she recalled. "He said, 'I don't want to talk to you to be honest – please leave me alone.' So I said 'OK' and left it."

A half hour after the brief interaction, Wershbale was told by an employee named Heather that she was barred from the establishment.

"Heather said I'd been upsetting people and Mika was crying," said Wershbale.

"She told me that the way I talk about radical feminism was a problem and said: 'The T-shirt you're wearing is upsetting and not inclusive.' I replied that it simply said the dictionary definition of being a woman – how can it be offensive?" she asked. Heather "mumbled a bit about it being transphobic and that I had been transphobic previously," Wershbale continued. "She then said I was barred and that she had been nominated by the other bar staff to come to tell me that."

Wershbale said she asked the female employee "if she thought it was troubling that I was being removed from my own local because I was wearing a feminist T-shirt that had upset a gay man." But Heather "just repeated I wasn’t being inclusive," she recalled.

Johnson apparently posted about his disconnect over the incident to social media, branding Wershbale a "TERF" (trans exclusionary radical feminist).

"When you’re trying to relax in your fave pub and there is a TERF wearing an anti-trans T-shirt… it’s disgusting and I’m so upset by it," he wrote to Twitter, reports The Daily Mail.

Tom Lewis, manager of Five Clouds, confirmed the incident concerning Wershbale's removal from the establishment, though he claims Wershbale has discussed her views on men identifying as women to staffers and customers, before.

Wershbale claims she has never been "transphobic," as is accused, but admitted to promoting the feminist Fair Play For Women campaign at the bar.

Wershbale can potentially undo her ban if she has "a discussion with staff so she understands the situation," said Lewis.


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Feminist Banned From Bar After Gay Man Complains Her T-Shirt Is 'Transphobic.' It's Not. *
> * "She told me that the T-shirt I was wearing was upsetting people because it was transphobic and not inclusive so I was barred."  *
> 
> 
> ...


Great story, Joe. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Great story, Joe. Thanks for posting!


I am here to educate you on social issues you otherwise would stay in the dark on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

You libs are already there,
*'Traditional masculinity' deemed harmful by medical group...* *Two women arrested for alleged assault of trans in bathroom...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Great story, Joe. Thanks for posting!


And that's your political party, correct?


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's your political party, correct?


What is my political party? Not sure where that question comes from.


----------



## Booter (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Website Selling Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children*
> by Frank CampJanuary 5, 2019
> 
> What's wrong with you people?
> ...


Holyshit Little Joe,  what is exactly is your interest in Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children?  Is your wife aware of this?  #creepy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Holyshit Little Joe,  what is exactly is your interest in Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children?  Is your wife aware of this?  #creepy


Just pointing out your agenda to ruin my country with your deviant ways.


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Holyshit Little Joe,  what is exactly is your interest in Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children?  Is your wife aware of this?  #creepy


I think prosthetics for transgenders is a fine subject for Joe to be studying; it's new and interesting and keeps him away from all that stupid, hateful stuff he usually reads. He can ask his wife to try one on, for example, to see if it works when she uses it on him. That way, he can maintain the sanctity of his marriage and research the prosthetics at the same time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Holyshit Little Joe,  what is exactly is your interest in Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children?  Is your wife aware of this?  #creepy


Actually the guy who wants to know your urinal habits is #Creepy


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> What is my political party? Not sure where that question comes from.


Based on your reply to the previous post I was confirming that your political is on the left, correct?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I think prosthetics for transgenders is a fine subject for Joe to be studying; it's new and interesting and keeps him away from all that stupid, hateful stuff he usually reads. He can ask his wife to try one on, for example, to see if it works when she uses it on him. That way, he can maintain the sanctity of his marriage and research the prosthetics at the same time.


My wife or your wife?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Holyshit Little Joe,  what is exactly is your interest in Genital Prosthetics For ‘Transgender’ Children?  Is your wife aware of this?  #creepy


Happy birthday Booty,


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Based on your reply to the previous post I was confirming that your political is on the left, correct?


So when I commented sarcastically about the value of Joe’s post about gays and maybe transgenders having a dispute in a gay bar (I didn’t read the article), your response was to ask if I’m a Democrat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> So when I commented sarcastically about the value of Joe’s post about gays and maybe transgenders having a dispute in a gay bar (I didn’t read the article), your response was to ask if I’m a Democrat?


Goes gay hand in gay hand.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> So when I commented sarcastically about the value of Joe’s post about gays and maybe transgenders having a dispute in a gay bar (I didn’t read the article), your response was to ask if I’m a Democrat?


You post sarcasm yet you don't understand it. You my friend are a true liberal...


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You post sarcasm yet you don't understand it. You my friend are a true liberal...


Keep talking with your friends here about transgenders. I don’t worry about them either way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep talking with your friends here about transgenders. I don’t worry about them either way.


lil 'joe is obsessed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep talking with your friends here about transgenders. I don’t worry about them either way.


I am? You really aren't following along very well. Par for the course with you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> lil 'joe is obsessed.


I believe you said you were done reading my posts?
Who is obsessed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you said you were done reading my posts?
> Who is obsessed?


I don't waste my time with most of the t-suckers dribble drabble in here, especially yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't waste my time with most of the t-suckers dribble drabble in here, especially yours.


You followed.me to this thread, liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you said you were done reading my posts?
> Who is obsessed?


They all say that. They all read our post in secret but it's really not a secret that they do. Every now and then the drunken rat slips up. I'm guessing it's because he's a drunk.


----------



## Fact (Jan 11, 2019)

I read a lot of this for entertainment value while on conference calls or catching a plane, for a break.

But really all of you commenting on this thread are messed up. 

And for the record I am a Libertarian, financially conservative and don’t care what anyone does as long as I don’t have to pay for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Fact said:


> I read a lot of this for entertainment value while on conference calls or catching a plane, for a break.
> 
> But really all of you commenting on this thread are messed up.
> 
> And for the record I am a Libertarian, financially conservative and don’t care what anyone does as long as I don’t have to pay for it.


You help pay for the military, roads & other infrastructure, government employees benefits and salary, etc. etc. . . . does that make you a socialist?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You help pay for the military, roads & other infrastructure, government employees benefits and salary, etc. etc. . . . does that make you a socialist?


You win the internet with that post... try and stay sober when you post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Fact said:


> I read a lot of this for entertainment value while on conference calls or catching a plane, for a break.
> 
> But really all of you commenting on this thread are messed up.
> 
> And for the record I am a Libertarian, financially conservative and don’t care what anyone does as long as I don’t have to pay for it.


So that includes you?
One foot out of the closet at a time, I am proud of you.
Creeper.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that includes you?
> One foot out of the closet at a time, I am proud of you.
> Creeper.


You continue to display the mentality and acumen of an immature sixth grader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to display the mentality and acumen of an immature sixth grader.


So it's appropriate.  Say thank you.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Fact said:


> I read a lot of this for entertainment value while on conference calls or catching a plane, for a break.
> 
> But really all of you commenting on this thread are messed up.
> 
> And for the record I am a Libertarian, financially conservative and don’t care what anyone does as long as I don’t have to pay for it.


You dug in when you saw all the transgender chatter? Meet Joe, he’s into that stuff too. But unlike you, I think he pays.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You dug in when you saw all the transgender chatter? Meet Joe, he’s into that stuff too. But unlike you, I think he pays.


You pay.  Every month.


----------



## Fact (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You dug in when you saw all the transgender chatter? Meet Joe, he’s into that stuff too. But unlike you, I think he pays.


I can think of a lot of great comments but I am not going down that rabbit hole. I am in San Diego County so I will keep it classy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You dug in when you saw all the transgender chatter? Meet Joe, he’s into that stuff too. But unlike you, I think he pays.


You sound rather homophobic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

The left will stop at nothing in it's quest to destroy decent normal society.

10-Year-Old Boy 'Drag Kid' Photographed With Naked Adult Drag Queen
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42081/10-year-old-boy-dressed-drag-pictured-naked-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Netflix Boycotts North Carolina Due To Its Transgender Bathroom Law
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42089/netflix-boycotts-north-carolina-due-its-paul-bois


----------



## Fact (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left will stop at nothing in it's quest to destroy decent normal society.
> 
> 10-Year-Old Boy 'Drag Kid' Photographed With Naked Adult Drag Queen
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/42081/10-year-old-boy-dressed-drag-pictured-naked-amanda-prestigiacomo


And you think E has a problem?

I don’t have the desire nor mentality to click on this link... who in normal society does?


----------



## Fact (Jan 12, 2019)

Fact said:


> And you think E has a problem?
> 
> I don’t have the desire nor mentality to click on this link... who in normal society does?


And FYI I just edited my post to include those in “normal society.”  Have fun with that losers.


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

Fact said:


> And you think E has a problem?
> 
> I don’t have the desire nor mentality to click on this link... who in normal society does?
> 
> ...



*Spola has a BIG problem....*

*Now you have his problem too.*


----------



## Fact (Jan 12, 2019)

Nononono i hope I have got the right amount of “no’s” ...not sure what you are trying to say but I love your spirit and commitment.  Keep up the good fight.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> And you think E has a problem?
> 
> I don’t have the desire nor mentality to click on this link... who in normal society does?


Please stick around. You're sane.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> Nononono i hope I have got the right amount of “no’s” ...not sure what you are trying to say but I love your spirit and commitment.  Keep up the good fight.


He isn't trying to say anything, you do a pretty good job of showing what a dumbass you are, you even have these libs sticking g up for you.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn't trying to say anything, you do a pretty good job of showing what a dumbass you are, you even have these libs sticking g up for you.


Well if he loves anything about no-brains, then I take back my comment that he’s “sane.” Unless he’s so sane that he’s being totally facetious about loving anything about NoBrains.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Well if he loves anything about no-brains, then I take back my comment that he’s “sane.” Unless he’s so sane that he’s being totally facetious about loving anything about NoBrains.


He is just a John McCain lib.


----------



## Fact (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Please stick around. You're sane.


I love it that you think I am sane. I truly thank you for the compliment.  But I actually agree with much more of the politics on the right.  Most of what E says about politics is garbage to me but he is well thought out and I can respect that he has a somewhat rational thought process even though I feel that he comes to the wrong conclusion.

 I just have an open mind, can listen to, digest and form my own opinion on differing opinions. Joe is just a zero because he  is following the leader, no original thought and posts things that would probably get him fired, especially since most people know who he is/has made it very easy to find out.


----------



## Fact (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn't trying to say anything, you do a pretty good job of showing what a dumbass you are, you even have these libs sticking g up for you.


Don’t need anyone to stick up for me,  but the way you act with your daily  open hostility it sounds like you will eventually need someone to defend you.  PM me, I think I can help you out.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> I love it that you think I am sane. I truly thank you for the compliment.  But I actually agree with much more of the politics on the right.  Most of what E says about politics is garbage to me but he is well thought out and I can respect that he has a somewhat rational thought process even though I feel that he comes to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> I just have an open mind, can listen to, digest and form my own opinion on differing opinions. Joe is just a zero because he  is following the leader, no original thought and posts things that would probably get him fired, especially since most people know who he is/has made it very easy to find out.


I figured from your first post you were on the right. I’m praising your sanity, not your politics. The Trump mob around here has gone nuts.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just a John McCain lib.


No such thing as a John McCain lib. But I understand that there is a strain of torch-carriers around that have climbed out from under their rocks thanks to Trump and now say such things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

Fact said:


> I love it that you think I am sane. I truly thank you for the compliment.  But I actually agree with much more of the politics on the right.  Most of what E says about politics is garbage to me but he is well thought out and I can respect that he has a somewhat rational thought process even though I feel that he comes to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> I just have an open mind, can listen to, digest and form my own opinion on differing opinions. Joe is just a zero because he  is following the leader, no original thought and posts things that would probably get him fired, especially since most people know who he is/has made it very easy to find out.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.
You don't know shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I figured from your first post you were on the right. I’m praising your sanity, not your politics. The Trump mob around here has gone nuts.


t-followers are in a group of their own. Although they claim to be "conservative", they aren't. Although they claim to represent the "right", they don't. They follow a dirtbag, who inherited his money (and hasn't done that well with it considering the advantages he was provided), who cheats, steals, lies and has no moral compass whatsoever, he only does what's good for him. t-followers are suckers, rubes , buffoons and wannabes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-followers are in a group of their own. Although they claim to be "conservative", they aren't. Although they claim to represent the "right", they don't. They follow a dirtbag, who inherited his money (and hasn't done that well with it considering the advantages he was provided), who cheats, steals, lies and has no moral compass whatsoever, he only does what's good for him. t-followers are suckers, rubes , buffoons and wannabes.


Easy Whiskers, you’ll be okay.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I figured from your first post you were on the right. I’m praising your sanity, not your politics. The Trump mob around here has gone nuts.


Nothing more nuts than six consecutive years of QE.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing more nuts than six consecutive years of QE.


Huh?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2016/04/13/irs-admits-it-encourages-illegals-to-steal-social-security-numbers-for-taxes/?fbclid=IwAR0xfAI808froIBxVFLRVVLv_3KpGW6gKbq16Cr3D4SgibdIhlmwsNZOOjQ#46755fe34c04

To some this is no surprise... 

To others it will be..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


Huh? Quick...you still have time to create a new screen name. I'll help you out. A legendary mess..


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2016/04/13/irs-admits-it-encourages-illegals-to-steal-social-security-numbers-for-taxes/?fbclid=IwAR0xfAI808froIBxVFLRVVLv_3KpGW6gKbq16Cr3D4SgibdIhlmwsNZOOjQ#46755fe34c04
> 
> To some this is no surprise...
> 
> To others it will be..


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


Fries U, what a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Fries U, what a deal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

I was out on a trail run today with my dog. We were running up a trail we had done before, through old oak canopies.  He was acting funny almost spooked. He would run in front of me about 10 yards then run back to me. I stopped, looked around and noticed a large Lion print, and it was fresh. Ok, gonna trust my my dog and head out.

At the trail head I ran into another guy out with his little dogs. I told him about the tracks and he dismissed them saying they were probably dog tracks. I explained to him the difference between cat and canine prints but he just laughed. 

He then turned his attention to my dog. He commented that he doesn't see a lot of Weimaraners. I told him that my dog was actually a Silver Lab, or more specifically a Chocolate Dilute, but he was having none of it. I explained the breed to him but he still insisted that my dog was a Weimaraner or at least a mix. While he was sharing his dog expertise with me one of his dogs, a female, peed on the dirt.  My dog, a male, decided it would be a good time to take a wizz as well... right on the little dog. I tried to say something to the guy but he wouldn't even let me get a word in, so I just smiled and when my dog was done I told him to be safe out there.

As I walked away I thought wow... that guy is just like all the libs on the forum. So busy trying prove their point that they don't notice that not only are they wrong most of the time but that they are getting peed on as well. 

Always trust your dog.


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Fact said:


> Nononono i hope I have got the right amount of “no’s” ...not sure what you are trying to say but I love your spirit and commitment.  Keep up the good fight.



*Four in secession.*

*And I see what you're doing.....and YOU know what I'm saying.*
*Call Nancy and tell her to step down, she's a ticking RBG on the House floor.*
*The stress is ALL OVER HER FACE as it is with cryin Chuck !*

*




*

*Howd ya like having ta sleep next ta that hag......*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I was out on a trail run today with my dog. We were running up a trail we had done before, through old oak canopies.  He was acting funny almost spooked. He would run in front of me about 10 yards then run back to me. I stopped, looked around and noticed a large Lion print, and it was fresh. Ok, gonna trust my my dog and head out.
> 
> At the trail head I ran into another guy out with his little dogs. I told him about the tracks and he dismissed them saying they were probably dog tracks. I explained to him the difference between cat and canine prints but he just laughed.
> 
> ...



*That is the best story in quite a while !!!!!*

*I'll keep mine short.... had a similar style encounter with " Animals " while walking the dogs.*
*Advised a fellow dog walker to not walk " TWO " dogs on long leashes in the area I encountered*
*them.....Now the fellow dog walker has " ONE "......*

*I can't help but chuckle about the " Pissed " on dog.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*South Dakota Considering Bill Barring Transgender Students From Competing Against Opposite Biological Sex*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Crazy fucks, all of them.






*Britain's 'First Transgender Family' Now Transitioning Their 5-Year-Old Son To Female*
By Amanda


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy fucks, all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*There's a Cold Plate of Remorse that will be served up in Hell for *
*BUTCHERING Gods creation !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Stanford Debuts 'Gender Neutral' Locker Rooms in Open House
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briannaheldt/2019/01/17/stanford-debuts-gender-neutral-locker-rooms-in-open-house-n2539232?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiSybmZrfffAhUNO60KHXL0DyAQlO8DMAV6BAgKEBk&usg=AOvVaw0sw7i167j3XTqdw-FjC7Qf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

*Not right in the head, all of em.*

*Prominent LGBT Activist, Democratic Donor Charged In Teen Sex Abuse Case*
*"The ones that Terry likes are the young ones."*





Bloomberg / Contributor / Getty Images






By PAUL BOIS
 @PAULBOIS39
January 18, 2019
35k views
Prominent LGBT activist, Democratic donor, and strong supporter of Barack Obama, Terry Bean, was indicted earlier this month on two counts of sodomy and one count of sex abuse against a teenage boy.

According to Fox News, the Human Rights Campaign co-founder pleaded not guilty on Thursday after being arraigned for the charges, and was taken into custody at Lane County jail in Oregon. The indictment was made on January 4, but was not made public until Thursday.

Fox News details the long and difficult task that prosecutors faced after Bean was first charged with sexual abuse in 2014:

Bean, a gay rights activist who donated almost $70,000 of his own money to former President Barack Obama’s campaign, was charged with sexual abuse in 2014 but the case was dismissed after the alleged victim did not testify. Prosecutors refiled the charges after this, court records stated, according to The Oregonian. The 'alleged victim is not named in the new indictment' but the dates are similar to the previous charges, KGW8 noted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Not right in the head, all of em.*
> 
> *Prominent LGBT Activist, Democratic Donor Charged In Teen Sex Abuse Case*
> *"The ones that Terry likes are the young ones."*
> ...


https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-billionaire-pedophile-who-could-bring-down-donald-trump-and-hillary-clinton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Who is Ed Buck? Erratic life of Dem donor in whose home two dead men found...
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-ed-buck-west-hollywood-20190110-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*SUPREMES ALLOW TRUMP TO TEMPORARILY ENFORCE MILITARY TRANS BAN...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Not right in the head, all of em.*
> 
> *Prominent LGBT Activist, Democratic Donor Charged In Teen Sex Abuse Case*
> *"The ones that Terry likes are the young ones."*
> ...


Ouch


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SUPREMES ALLOW TRUMP TO TEMPORARILY ENFORCE MILITARY TRANS BAN...*


5-4, apparently.  Justice K gets his first chance to show he was worth all that trouble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> 5-4, apparently.  Justice K gets his first chance to show he was worth all that trouble.


Just wait until RBG goes down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I am sure the tenacious one will be along to defend this pedophile,
"What about all the people around him that will lose their jobs?"







*Bryan Singer faces new allegations of sex with underage boys...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the tenacious one will be along to defend this pedophile,
> "What about all the people around him that will lose their jobs?"
> 
> 
> ...


I bet TD will be all over it...


This article really shows what Singer and his friends were all about...

https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/580462/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I bet TD will be all over it...
> 
> 
> This article really shows what Singer and his friends were all about...
> ...


Yeah, just the kind of perv the left admires, welcomes and defends.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, just the kind of perv the left admires, welcomes and defends.


Do you have a bot that searches out all trans and pedophilia stories? Suits you. And Iz hates women. No surprises here!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have a bot that searches out all trans and pedophilia stories? Suits you. And Iz hates women. No surprises here!


You sound jealous.
How cute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Not right in the head, every last one.

HORROR: Trans axe attacker split man's face in HALF after bad TINDER date...
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/755694/transgender-axe-attack-australia-evie-amati-ben-rimmer-petition-7-eleven-tinder


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have a bot that searches out all trans and pedophilia stories? Suits you. And Iz hates women. No surprises here!


Especially if they have big balls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially if they have big balls.


Big has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big has nothing to do with it.


Don’t they now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2019)

I thought this was funny.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the tenacious one will be along to defend this pedophile,
> "What about all the people around him that will lose their jobs?"
> 
> 
> ...


Defend this pedophile?  hah...  You guys act like there is some Hollywood cabal, in some smoky room dictating how tv gets made.  But the reality is millions of consumers love his movies and will pay to see them.  And the band plays on.

Maybe instead of lecturing me about how me or the entertainment industry is propping up some Hollywood director who likes sex parties, you should not buy a ticket to his next movie.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

The indictment of Roger Stone makes clear that there was a deliberate, coordinated attempt by top Trump campaign officials to influence the 2016 election and subvert the will of the American people,” the congresswoman said in a statement Friday evening. “It is staggering that the President has chosen to surround himself with people who violated the integrity of our democracy and lied to the FBI and Congress about it.”

Pelosi owning Trump.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

“I have never seen such outrageous, distorted reporting in my 27 years of public life.” — Richard M. Nixon

Washington Post vs. Nixon. Who won again? And why?


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

In her condemnation of the president, Pelosi accused Trump of continuing to attempt to subvert special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation into Russian meddling in the election, arguing it raised serious questions, including “what does Putin have on the President, politically, personally or financially,” and Trump’s motivations behind weighing a NATO pullout. Pelosi said a NATO withdrawal would be a win for Russian President Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> The indictment of Roger Stone makes clear that there was a deliberate, coordinated attempt by top Trump campaign officials to influence the 2016 election and subvert the will of the American people,” the congresswoman said in a statement Friday evening. “It is staggering that the President has chosen to surround himself with people who violated the integrity of our democracy and lied to the FBI and Congress about it.”
> 
> Pelosi owning Trump.


So he gave the number of votes stolen?


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So he gave the number of votes stolen?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Defend this pedophile?  hah...  You guys act like there is some Hollywood cabal, in some smoky room dictating how tv gets made.  But the reality is millions of consumers love his movies and will pay to see them.  And the band plays on.
> 
> Maybe instead of lecturing me about how me or the entertainment industry is propping up some Hollywood director who likes sex parties, you should not buy a ticket to his next movie.


I figured it would be too much for you to blow the whistle on pedophiles, go along to get along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> In her condemnation of the president, Pelosi accused Trump of continuing to attempt to subvert special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation into Russian meddling in the election, arguing it raised serious questions, including “what does Putin have on the President, politically, personally or financially,” and Trump’s motivations behind weighing a NATO pullout. Pelosi said a NATO withdrawal would be a win for Russian President Vladimir Putin.


You are a pelosi fan?


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a pelosi fan?


I am now. A Dem with the balls to stand up to Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I am now. A Dem with the balls to stand up to Trump.


Not our best day, that's for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I am now. A Dem with the balls to stand up to Trump.


Whiskers may take offense to your women having balls.  It’s just his way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not our best day, that's for sure.


Lets see what happens on 2-15.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whiskers may take offense to your women having balls.  It’s just his way.


Well, she actually has Trump’s balls. She’s fighting with Putin over them.  I think he gave one to each of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Well, she actually has Trump’s balls. She’s fighting with Putin over them.  I think he gave one to each of them.


You feeling left out? Fries has a set he hasn't used for decades, ask his wife where she keeps them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You feeling left out? Fries has a set he hasn't used for decades, ask his wife where she keeps them.


Whiskers and finance boy are fond of their ballsy women.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes.


Perfect.  I’ll wait for the “Breaking News” banners!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Nothing like sending a bunch of “Non-essential”  Federal Employees back to work


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

This Feb 15th deadline reminds me of the Kavanaugh confirmation hearing extension.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This Feb 15th deadline reminds me of the Kavanaugh confirmation hearing extension.


Don’t be embarrassed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t be embarrassed.


I just think it's funny watching you idiots being manipulated by t still.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I just think it's funny watching you idiots being manipulated by t still.


You still sound embarrassed...and worried about the deadline?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> You still sound embarrassed...and worried about the deadline?


That’s your inner Fries U talkin’


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s your inner Fries U talkin’


Nope. You brought up 2/15 in the first place. You sound concerned. I’m not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. You brought up 2/15 in the first place. You sound concerned. I’m not.


You sound like you are.  I brought up Kavanaugh too.  And we know how that turned out.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound like you are.  I brought up Kavanaugh too.  And we know how that turned out.


I sorta don’t know what you’re talking about.
I think you’re embarrassed for Trump.
I’m not gloating, this is totally your trip.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I sorta don’t know what you’re talking about.
> I think you’re embarrassed for Trump.
> I’m not gloating, this is totally your trip.


You sound worried.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound worried.


Game over. I won!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Game over. I won!


You want the game to be over before the 15th.  You’re worried alright.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

ESOLEN: Well, in recent years at Providence College, I think the Catholic faculty have felt themselves increasingly in the minority — that is, the faithful Catholic faculty, for whom the Catholic mission of the college really means a lot. And they’ve been the subject of some pretty severe attacks from their secular colleagues. I mean attacks that might jeopardize their careers. And I’ve been growing tired of it and have frankly had enough of it.
So I wrote a couple of articles, one in the spring, one this fall, on basically what it is that we mean by diversity and what that has to do with a classical liberal arts education and of the Catholic character of the college, the Catholic faith.

*And the odd thing is that as a Roman Catholic I belong to the most culturally diverse institution in the history of the world, but secular people I think don’t understand that. They don’t know what’s going on or what has gone on in the Catholic faith for 2,000 years, so they view everything in the light of current American politics.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Game over. I won!


Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Ouch!
Transgender Woman Splits Stranger's Face with Ax
19 hours ago


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You want the game to be over before the 15th.  You’re worried alright.  Kek!


It's over. No wall. As I told you before (you never listen!), he will pull the national emergency card. That won't work, either, in court. Pelosi understands government better than he does. She won. I like her now!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It's over. No wall. As I told you before (you never listen!), he will pull the national emergency card. That won't work, either, in court. Pelosi understands government better than he does. She won. I like her now!


You sound worried. Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound worried. Kek!


Very. Listen and learn.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It's over. No wall. As I told you before (you never listen!), he will pull the national emergency card. That won't work, either, in court. Pelosi understands government better than he does. She won. I like her now!


Pelosi has always seemed to me as being very smart.  Admittedly not the most charismatic, but solid on numbers and tough as iron.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Very. Listen and learn.


Fries U!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It's over. No wall. As I told you before (you never listen!), he will pull the national emergency card. That won't work, either, in court. Pelosi understands government better than he does. She won. I like her now!


The ramblings of a an optimist or a fool....?


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The ramblings of a an optimist or a fool....?


Or neither. But we will know soon won’t we?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Pelosi has always seemed to me as being very smart.  Admittedly not the most charismatic, but solid on numbers and tough as iron.


You must be using yourself for your baseline.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Chicken Hawk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!!


I think after frienance, fries u speciality is the Peter Principle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Pelosi has always seemed to me as being very smart.  Admittedly not the most charismatic, but solid on numbers and tough as iron.


She knows politics better than most, look at her upbringing . . . t on the other hand doesn't, look at his upbringing.

Pelosi=tough as nails
t=soft as it gets


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She knows politics better than most, look at her upbringing . . . t on the other hand doesn't, look at his upbringing.
> 
> Pelosi=tough as nails
> t=soft as it gets



I think Trumps actually pretty tough.

Take fore example this past government shutdown.  He must have understood after about the first 10 minutes of backing out of the earlier spending bill under pressure from Rush Limbaugh- to demand that Congress now fund the Wall Trump had always said Mexico was going to pay for- that there was zero leverage to negotiate a favorable deal.  And somehow Trump still got the entire Republican party to tapdance along with this silly charade for weeks, when everyone and their mother knew was this border wall was a lost cause.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She knows politics better than most, look at her upbringing . . . t on the other hand doesn't, look at his upbringing.
> 
> Pelosi=tough as nails
> t=soft as it gets



I mean heaven forbid Trump stop with the wall across the open desert stuff... and put some of that energy to work on projects that made peoples lives better.  He's like Nixon, only this time Nixon rips up the Clean Water Act and defangs the EPA on the way out, and gets by on a social media champagne of telling people it to make their lives better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She knows politics better than most, look at her upbringing . . . t on the other hand doesn't, look at his upbringing.
> 
> Pelosi=tough as nails
> t=soft as it gets


How long have Ren and Stimpy been Senators? 30 plus years? T shows up for two years and them two ship wrecks wanna pin the countries problems on a MAGA hat.  You people crack me up.  People are gonna laugh at you for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think Trumps actually pretty tough.
> 
> Take fore example this past government shutdown.  He must have understood after about the first 10 minutes of backing out of the earlier spending bill under pressure from Rush Limbaugh- to demand that Congress now fund the Wall Trump had always said Mexico was going to pay for- that there was zero leverage to negotiate a favorable deal.  And somehow Trump still got the entire Republican party to tapdance along with this silly charade for weeks, when everyone and their mother knew was this border wall was a lost cause.


Would you say he’s tenacious?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Or neither. But we will know soon won’t we?


Or both.
Next election for sure...


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Or both.
> Next election for sure...


No, stupid. We will know by mid-Feb. We already know (maybe you don’t) that he won’t get a “big, beautiful wall,” in any event. That was a symbol to campaign on, which worked for the idiot mob.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Or both.
> Next election for sure...


Will it be "t 2020" or "t 10 to 20"?


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How long have Ren and Stimpy been Senators? 30 plus years? T shows up for two years and them two ship wrecks wanna pin the countries problems on a MAGA hat.  You people crack me up.  People are gonna laugh at you for the rest of your lives.


What of the nation’s problems do they want to blame on Trump? The rise in overt racism? They are correct. What else? Like nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't Pretend Drag Queens at Libraries Aren't Promoting Anything to Kids
T.R. CLANCY
Maybe "children can handle" being read to by a drag queen. But why should they?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/dont_pretend_drag_queens_at_libraries_arent_promoting_anything_to_kids.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> What of the nation’s problems do they want to blame on Trump? The rise in overt racism? They are correct. What else? Like nothing.


You mean Racist coward Nathan?  I agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Swim Center to Adjust Shower Policy After Naked Man Who “Identifies” As a Woman Scares Girls
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/01/29/swim-center-policy-naked-man-scares-girls/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Disney Is Holding A Pride Parade At One Of Its Theme Parks For The First Time Ever *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Not right in the head,
*Mind of Maddow: Fantasizes About Russia Killing U.S. Power Grid During Polar Vortex*

Wednesday on MSNBC’s “The Rachel Maddow Show,” host Rachel Maddow pondered what Americans would do if Russia attacked the United States’ power grid during the polar vortex, an event which has resulted in plunging temperatures to historic lows. Maddow said, “Before that


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not right in the head,
> *Mind of Maddow: Fantasizes About Russia Killing U.S. Power Grid During Polar Vortex*
> 
> Wednesday on MSNBC’s “The Rachel Maddow Show,” host Rachel Maddow pondered what Americans would do if Russia attacked the United States’ power grid during the polar vortex, an event which has resulted in plunging temperatures to historic lows. Maddow said, “Before that


You are mistaking  Maddow's reporting on the concerns our intelligence community has with something made up (fantasy) by your handlers.

 . . . but then again, what do you care about millions of Americans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*Texas Dad Court-Ordered To Not Call 6-Yr-Old Son ‘He’ As Ex-Wife Transitions Him But Not His Twin Brother*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are mistaking  Maddow's reporting on the concerns our intelligence community has with something made up (fantasy) by your handlers.
> 
> . . . but then again, what do you care about millions of Americans.


At least she can read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Will it be "t 2020" or "t 10 to 20"?


Do tell...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> No, stupid. We will know by mid-Feb. We already know (maybe you don’t) that he won’t get a “big, beautiful wall,” in any event. That was a symbol to campaign on, which worked for the idiot mob.


Stupid ?
Fuck off you pompous mother fucker....
Well stupid, you didn't think he would be elected...what makes you think he won't get a wall?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stupid ?
> Fuck off you pompous mother fucker....
> Well stupid, you didn't think he would be elected...what makes you think he won't get a wall?


One would think these libs would be much happier than they appear in the knowledge they have trump by the balls and will win in 2020, wouldn't one?


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stupid ?
> Fuck off you pompous mother fucker....
> Well stupid, you didn't think he would be elected...what makes you think he won't get a wall?


Hey stupid. I said no “big, beautiful wall.” You don’t know that already?
Is there a rule that says if you’re a trump fan you have to be really dumb? I think there is.
There’s a lot of you out there for sure. Not many in this state, thank God.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stupid ?
> Fuck off you pompous mother fucker....
> Well stupid, you didn't think he would be elected...what makes you think he won't get a wall?


Your insecurity is shining through yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid. I said no “big, beautiful wall.” You don’t know that already?
> Is there a rule that says if you’re a trump fan you have to be really dumb? I think there is.
> There’s a lot of you out there for sure. Not many in this state, thank God.


One would need to be void of their senses to look past all the anti-American rhetoric and anti-Americans policy.


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One would need to be void of their senses to look past all the anti-American rhetoric and anti-Americans policy.


Why do these guys hate America so much? I think they’re all scared.
They don’t like Europe either, though.
Well, there’s one place that’s overwhelmingly white with a very strong boss...
Russia!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid. I said no “big, beautiful wall.” You don’t know that already?
> Is there a rule that says if you’re a trump fan you have to be really dumb? I think there is.
> There’s a lot of you out there for sure. Not many in this state, thank God.


God? You won't fit in to your party, fosho.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Will it be "t 2020" or "t 10 to 20"?


*Nah .....Spola 3 - 5 for stealing Golf Course Property ...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do these guys hate America so much? I think they’re all scared.
> They don’t like Europe either, though.
> Well, there’s one place that’s overwhelmingly white with a very strong boss...
> Russia!


They have been cultivated for years now. Now that it's right out in the open, it appears they are past the point of no return.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have been cultivated for years now. Now that it's right out in the open, it appears they are past the point of no return.


*You're Blanca......?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

What agenda?

Boy Scouts Makes History Welcoming Girls to Its Ranks
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/01/boy-scouts-makes-history-welcoming-girls-ranks/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiWos-Rkp3gAhVOF6wKHd9rBXEQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw27c44joC9Zb3WlGw5vVtPV


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid. I said no “big, beautiful wall.” You don’t know that already?
> Is there a rule that says if you’re a trump fan you have to be really dumb? I think there is.
> There’s a lot of you out there for sure. Not many in this state, thank God.


Your ignorance is only surpassed by your arrogance ...
No wonder the Democrats lost to someone like Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is shining through yet again.


Your lack of comprehension once again shine back in your face.
You really should shut the hell up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your ignorance is only surpassed by your arrogance ...
> No wonder the Democrats lost to someone like Trump.


And they will do it again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And they will do it again.


Howie’s torpedoeing the dems!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 3, 2019)

Mary Poppins is now racist. 

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/us-academic-sparks-mary-poppins-blackface-row-a4056126.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Mary Poppins is now racist.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/us-academic-sparks-mary-poppins-blackface-row-a4056126.html


Sheʻs kinda intense donʻt you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*SJWs Get Salty As “Trans Women” Banned From Women’s Powerlifting Competitions*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheʻs kinda intense donʻt you think?


Not nearly as intense as Arnold Schwarzenegger in Predator... you know, when he was all covered in mud. Kinda the same thing.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What agenda?
> 
> Boy Scouts Makes History Welcoming Girls to Its Ranks
> View attachment 3904
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/01/boy-scouts-makes-history-welcoming-girls-ranks/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiWos-Rkp3gAhVOF6wKHd9rBXEQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw27c44joC9Zb3WlGw5vVtPV



*Wonder if basic Biology will be a subset.............*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SJWs Get Salty As “Trans Women” Banned From Women’s Powerlifting Competitions*
> Brandon Morse



*Flat ass CHEATING !*

*No if, and or but.....just plain ass cheating.*

*Now if Progressives studied their History they would know *
*that " weird shit " went on in the old Soviet Union ( Eastern Block )....*
*and History repeats itself when not taught.....Shame on Idiot Progressives and *
*their repressed teachings....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*WALSH: The Terrifying And Dangerous Transphobia Of The Democrat Party *
By Matt Walsh


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 246307, member: 1585"


*WALSH: The Terrifying And Dangerous Transphobia Of The Democrat Party *
By Matt Walsh

/QUOTE


*There was a psycho show on cable where the religious " Lunatics " all wore white.....*

*Now fiction has become fact.....*

*The Democratic Party has become the Lying Lunatic Left.....*

*They have literally lost all touch with reality.*

*When POTUS complimented them last night I thought they were going to piss themselves*
*with anxiety .....They did not know how to react individually, only as a collective.*


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wonder if basic Biology will be a subset.............*


no such thing as biology, silly. you're not dumb enough to believe that, are you?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

This is too good not to share...

A few days ago I caused a bit of an uproar when I said on "Fox News at Night" that there was an evil in the Democratic Party. After what I saw on Tuesday night -- I absolutely stand by those words. There is something demonic happening within the ranks of the Democrats.

Perhaps they should consider swapping their white dresses and cloaks for sackcloth and ashes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> no such thing as biology, silly. you're not dumb enough to believe that, are you?


Biology is fake news. Just ask the liberal left. 

Babies, the ones that are born, all get to choose their sex once their parent(s) (notice I did not say Mom and Dad) decide that their kids birth sex was incorrect. Unless of course their kid is homosexual, then they were born that way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Biology is fake news. Just ask the liberal left.
> 
> Babies, the ones that are born, all get to choose their sex once their parent(s) (notice I did not say Mom and Dad) decide that their kids birth sex was incorrect. Unless of course their kid is homosexual, then they were born that way.


You get to choose your gender, but you are born gay?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> This is too good not to share...
> 
> A few days ago I caused a bit of an uproar when I said on "Fox News at Night" that there was an evil in the Democratic Party. After what I saw on Tuesday night -- I absolutely stand by those words. There is something demonic happening within the ranks of the Democrats.
> 
> Perhaps they should consider swapping their white dresses and cloaks for sackcloth and ashes.


Humility?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Biology is fake news. Just ask the liberal left.
> 
> Babies, the ones that are born, all get to choose their sex once their parent(s) (notice I did not say Mom and Dad) decide that their kids birth sex was incorrect. Unless of course their kid is homosexual, then they were born that way.


No biology. You’re being crazy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> No biology. You’re being crazy.


That's your political party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Panera closing the last of its pay-what-you-can stores*
John Sexton Feb 06, 2019 5:01 PM
Top Pick





No more free lunch.


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> no such thing as biology, silly. you're not dumb enough to believe that, are you?


*Wow....just wow....*

*Someone skipped ALL of his Natural Science classes....inc Biology.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 3945



*" Messy " ...." Messy " ...." Messy "....*
*Please don't project your personal business attributes on this forum.*

*Thank you in advance.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

California Democrat Who Honored Stormy Daniels Accused Of Sexually Harassing Gay Choir Singers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

UK: Mother Arrested in Front of Children for Calling Trans Activist a Man on Twitter
38 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/10/uk-mother-arrested-in-front-of-children-for-calling-trans-person-a-man-on-twitter/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj77_KNr7HgAhUjja0KHWUkBdcQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw1IS638w8C5N6917LI1C2mz&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UK: Mother Arrested in Front of Children for Calling Trans Activist a Man on Twitter
> 38 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/10/uk-mother-arrested-in-front-of-children-for-calling-trans-person-a-man-on-twitter/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj77_KNr7HgAhUjja0KHWUkBdcQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw1IS638w8C5N6917LI1C2mz&ampcf=1


Too bad for that idiot lady.
I wonder why she would teach her kids to hate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

*Prisons to get transgender wings in UK...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Too bad for that idiot lady.
> I wonder why she would teach her kids to hate?


Why would she teach her kids the truth?
I know that sort of thing is lost on you and your party.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would she teach her kids the truth?
> I know that sort of thing is lost on you and your party.


What are you afraid of? It was hate...that’s why she got arrested. 
And you don’t like science, so you of all people shouldn’t buy that biology nonsense. That sounds like some phony scientific consensus stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you afraid of? It was hate...that’s why she got arrested.
> And you don’t like science, so you of all people shouldn’t buy that biology nonsense. That sounds like some phony scientific consensus stuff.


So she should tell her kids a man is a woman? Kids already have enough things to deal with without this made up BS.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you afraid of? It was hate...that’s why she got arrested.
> And you don’t like science, so you of all people shouldn’t buy that biology nonsense. That sounds like some phony scientific consensus stuff.


George Orwell wrote a book about people getting arrested for things like hate.
Ever read it?
Up is down, wrong is right, love is hate, man is woman, etc,...
Things that were true in the past were erased, and replaced with new "facts", and new "truths".


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.livescience.com/63842-sphen-magic-male-penguin-parents.html

More science. Try not to hate.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> George Orwell wrote a book about people getting arrested for things like hate.
> Ever read it?
> Up is down, wrong is right, love is hate, man is woman, etc,...
> Things that were true in the past were erased, and replaced with new "facts", and new "truths".


You might want to re-read that book, this time with your eyes open.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You might want to re-read that book, this time with your eyes open.


I just re-read it a few months ago.
What did I miss?
You correctly pointed out that a woman got arrested for "hate".
Alarming, yes?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just re-read it a few months ago.
> What did I miss?
> You correctly pointed out that a woman got arrested for "hate".
> Alarming, yes?


I’m cracking up laughing after doing a google search. 
Transgender  support = Orwellian is a nutbag crusade. It’s like Democrat economic policies = Venezuela. Perfect little nonsense, easily understood sound bites for the idiots to hold onto and get scared and angry about. 
Lighten up and appreciate freedom. Stop being so scared and angry. What’s it to you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m cracking up laughing after doing a google search.
> Transgender  support = Orwellian is a nutbag crusade. It’s like Democrat economic policies = Venezuela. Perfect little nonsense, easily understood sound bites for the idiots to hold onto and get scared and angry about.
> Lighten up and appreciate freedom. Stop being so scared and angry. What’s it to you?


Your problem is that you never read the book, and you think a google search to find a view point to suit you is just as good.
All your cards are on the table, bro.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your problem is that you never read the book, and you think a google search to find a view point to suit you is just as good.
> All your cards are on the table, bro.


Nice try, sailor. 
Lighten up. Appreciate freedom. Stop being scared and hateful. It’s so 2017.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, sailor.
> Lighten up. Appreciate freedom. Stop being scared and hateful. It’s so 2017.


You're a fraud.
You said that the woman got arrested for hate, then you tell me to read a book you never read.
Then you double down and tell me  I need to appreciate freedom, but see no need to correct your stance on thought crimes.
Bye.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, sailor.
> Lighten up. Appreciate freedom. Stop being scared and hateful. It’s so 2017.


Are you and Daffy related?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a fraud.
> You said that the woman got arrested for hate, then you tell me to read a book you never read.
> Then you double down and tell me  I need to appreciate freedom, but see no need to correct your stance on thought crimes.
> Bye.


Nice try, sailor. I’ve already bet one of you chicken shit phonies on here, for denying reality. You wanna take a shot? Let’s bet on 1984 and Animal Farm. Take a third party quiz, ok?
She wasn’t arrested for her thoughts, dummy. But of course, needing lies to support your hate and fear, that’s what you write.
Even in the nutbag fake article in the alcoholic-founded Breitbart site (Breitbart first, then drunken wife-beater Bannon), the arrest is claimed to be based on the “communication,” not her thoughts. 
Don’t hate, appreciate! Nothing to be afraid of. Even your sicko thoughts won’t get you in trouble.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> George Orwell wrote a book about people getting arrested for things like hate.
> Ever read it?
> Up is down, wrong is right, love is hate, man is woman, etc,...
> Things that were true in the past were erased, and replaced with new "facts", and new "truths".


Where was that, and in which book?  

You do know that Orwell wrote more than one book, right?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Where was that, and in which book?
> 
> You do know that Orwell wrote more than one book, right?


That’s why I offered him to quiz on 2. Animal Farm being anti-socialist in nature and therefore up his alley.
Then we can take an Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead quiz.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s why I offered him to quiz on 2. Animal Farm being anti-socialist in nature and therefore up his alley.
> Then we can take an Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead quiz.


Had you read the book it would have been obvious.
You never did, obvi.
Ayn Rand is another writer, and tbh, I never made it through Atlas.
I got side tracked, and never finished it.
Thanks for reminding me.

Espola probably never read 1984 either.

You should have just quit when I let you.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Had you read the book it would have been obvious.
> You never did, obvi.
> Ayn Rand is another writer, and tbh, I never made it through Atlas.
> I got side tracked, and never finished it.
> ...


You’re welcome.
Next time you post about people being arrested for their thoughts, don’t. It was a lie.
You do understand the difference, I hope.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Had you read the book it would have been obvious.
> You never did, obvi.
> Ayn Rand is another writer, and tbh, I never made it through Atlas.
> I got side tracked, and never finished it.
> ...


Probably?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.livescience.com/63842-sphen-magic-male-penguin-parents.html
> 
> More science. Try not to hate.


That's what happens when you get locked up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you afraid of? It was hate...that’s why she got arrested.
> And you don’t like science, so you of all people shouldn’t buy that biology nonsense. That sounds like some phony scientific consensus stuff.


You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re welcome.
> Next time you post about people being arrested for their thoughts, don’t. It was a lie.
> You do understand the difference, I hope.


You said she got "arrested for hate". I just took note and shared the reference.
You're so douchy you cant even admit you were were out over your skis.
You didnt get the reference, and you pretended like you knew more about something  you've never read than I do, having read it twice.
Just come clean.
Its the first step toward knowledge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, sailor. I’ve already bet one of you chicken shit phonies on here, for denying reality. You wanna take a shot? Let’s bet on 1984 and Animal Farm. Take a third party quiz, ok?
> She wasn’t arrested for her thoughts, dummy. But of course, needing lies to support your hate and fear, that’s what you write.
> Even in the nutbag fake article in the alcoholic-founded Breitbart site (Breitbart first, then drunken wife-beater Bannon), the arrest is claimed to be based on the “communication,” not her thoughts.
> Don’t hate, appreciate! Nothing to be afraid of. Even your sicko thoughts won’t get you in trouble.


Those weren't her thoughts?
You lose, again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said she got "arrested for hate". I just took note and shared the reference.
> You're so douchy you cant even admit you were were out over your skis.
> You didnt get the reference, and you pretended like you knew more about something  you've never read than I do, having read it twice.
> Just come clean.
> Its the first step toward knowledge.


It's the vulgar pride of the intellectual.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://player.fm/series/intellectual-dark-web-podcast-2476168/thomas-sowell-vulgar-pride-of-intellectuals&ved=2ahUKEwiu9c_Jg7LgAhVSZawKHTvWBzoQFjAFegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2is7YfhfVg-RJts_irqVVS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> George Orwell wrote a book about people getting arrested for things like hate.
> Ever read it?
> Up is down, wrong is right, love is hate, man is woman, etc,...
> Things that were true in the past were erased, and replaced with new "facts", and new "truths".


Sounds like what t is trying to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a fraud.
> You said that the woman got arrested for hate, then you tell me to read a book you never read.
> Then you double down and tell me  I need to appreciate freedom, but see no need to correct your stance on thought crimes.
> Bye.


Are you just going to pout then cuz everyone doesn't agree with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you just going to pout then cuz everyone doesn't agree with you?


Says the queen of the ignore strategy.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those weren't her thoughts?
> You lose, again.


We don’t know her thoughts, dumbshit. Nor would she get in trouble for them. Do you people all have to lie to make a point?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's the vulgar pride of the intellectual.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://player.fm/series/intellectual-dark-web-podcast-2476168/thomas-sowell-vulgar-pride-of-intellectuals&ved=2ahUKEwiu9c_Jg7LgAhVSZawKHTvWBzoQFjAFegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2is7YfhfVg-RJts_irqVVS


All these themes...racism, anti-intellectualism, etc etc, are old and common. They are used by demagogues. 
Fortunately, the fear and anger are always overcome.
Trump and his ilk shall lose out soon enough.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> All these themes...racism, anti-intellectualism, etc etc, are old and common. They are used by demagogues.
> Fortunately, the fear and anger are always overcome.
> Trump and his ilk shall lose out soon enough.


The communication of her expression of hate for a trans got her arrested. Does that clarify it for you?
Contrary to your lie, it was not her thought, it was her communication.
So next time you stand in front of someone and think, as we know you do, disparagingly about their race or gender preference or identity, keep your dumb mouth shut and it won’t be a problem.
You do know the difference between a thought and a communication, don’t you?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said she got "arrested for hate". I just took note and shared the reference.
> You're so douchy you cant even admit you were were out over your skis.
> You didnt get the reference, and you pretended like you knew more about something  you've never read than I do, having read it twice.
> Just come clean.
> Its the first step toward knowledge.


The communication of her expression of hate for a trans got her arrested. Does that clarify it for you?
Contrary to your lie, it was not her thought, it was her communication.
So next time you stand in front of someone and think, as we know you do, disparagingly about their race or gender preference or identity, keep your dumb mouth shut and it won’t be a problem.
You do know the difference between a thought and a communication, don’t you?


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said she got "arrested for hate". I just took note and shared the reference.
> You're so douchy you cant even admit you were were out over your skis.
> You didnt get the reference, and you pretended like you knew more about something  you've never read than I do, having read it twice.
> Just come clean.
> Its the first step toward knowledge.


Some knowledge for you -- " Every line of serious work that I have written since 1936 has been written directly or indirectly against totalitarianism and _for_ Democratic Socialism as I understand it."  -- from Why I Write, Eric Arthur Blair, 1946.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Democrat Who Honored Stormy Daniels Accused Of Sexually Harassing Gay Choir Singers



*Another Democrat with " slippery " hands.....*

*Wait till Adam Schiff is " Exposed " .......*

*The case of the peculiar helicopter crash that involved three *
*individuals from the Standard Hotel who were to testify about*
*the crap that was going on there....*
*Adam Schiff, Ed Buck, and a whole lot of dirt from the Standard Hotel....*

*That's his DISTRICT......*

*And IT WILL COME OUT !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> The communication of her expression of hate for a trans got her arrested. Does that clarify it for you?
> Contrary to your lie, it was not her thought, it was her communication.
> So next time you stand in front of someone and think, as we know you do, disparagingly about their race or gender preference or identity, keep your dumb mouth shut and it won’t be a problem.
> You do know the difference between a thought and a communication, don’t you?
> ...


*The " thought " comes before the " communication "......*

*You just puked your lack of thought all over this forum.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, sailor. I’ve already bet one of you chicken shit phonies on here, for denying reality. You wanna take a shot? Let’s bet on 1984 and Animal Farm. Take a third party quiz, ok?
> She wasn’t arrested for her thoughts, dummy. But of course, needing lies to support your hate and fear, that’s what you write.
> Even in the nutbag fake article in the alcoholic-founded Breitbart site (Breitbart first, then drunken wife-beater Bannon), the arrest is claimed to be based on the “communication,” not her thoughts.
> Don’t hate, appreciate! Nothing to be afraid of. Even your sicko thoughts won’t get you in trouble.



*" Messy "  are you the hair that marks the page in the book 1984.....*

*or*

*Are you Napoleon with your little bitch Squealer doomed to resemble the " Hate " you project....*

*Did you just happen upon these books, because you need to reread them....*
*and then pull your head out.*


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Some knowledge for you -- " Every line of serious work that I have written since 1936 has been written directly or indirectly against totalitarianism and _for_ Democratic Socialism as I understand it."  -- from Why I Write, Eric Arthur Blair, 1946.


Hey Joey. 
Suck on that, you moron. 
Stop pretending to be smart, you aren’t. You’re an idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joey.
> Suck on that, you moron.
> Stop pretending to be smart, you aren’t. You’re an idiot.


Wow... this coming from a guy who was posting that it's ok to deduct your kids soccer dues if the club is a non-profit, who posted that the acts who played at the Super Bowl made money, creates multiple screen names to give himeself likes and believes that his actions and habits have no bearing on the AGW that he claims to be gospel?

Carry on Alice.. we are enjoying a good laugh today at your expense .


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joey.
> Suck on that, you moron.
> Stop pretending to be smart, you aren’t. You’re an idiot.


Sorry! I meant Ricky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Sorry! I meant Ricky.


Still works either way.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... this coming from a guy who was posting that it's ok to deduct your kids soccer dues if the club is a non-profit, who posted that the acts who played at the Super Bowl made money, creates multiple screen names to give himeself likes and believes that his actions and habits have no bearing on the AGW that he claims to be gospel?
> 
> Carry on Alice.. we are enjoying a good laugh today at your expense .


Didn’t you mention how well your “family” did in real estate last year? Did they throw any of that your way? I hope so! I’m proud of them.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Sorry! I meant Ricky.


He changes his posting name every few weeks, so if you had just waited a while you might have been correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> The communication of her expression of hate for a trans got her arrested. Does that clarify it for you?
> Contrary to your lie, it was not her thought, it was her communication.
> So next time you stand in front of someone and think, as we know you do, disparagingly about their race or gender preference or identity, keep your dumb mouth shut and it won’t be a problem.
> You do know the difference between a thought and a communication, don’t you?


Thought police.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> All these themes...racism, anti-intellectualism, etc etc, are old and common. They are used by demagogues.
> Fortunately, the fear and anger are always overcome.
> Trump and his ilk shall lose out soon enough.


How soon do they forget, 2016 wasn't that long ago.
The people spoke and you people can't stand it. You lost.
Identity politics is gonna cost you in 2020 also.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t you mention how well your “family” did in real estate last year? Did they throw any of that your way? I hope so! I’m proud of them.


Keep trying Sunshine.  You're doing great as the forum clown and keeping us entertained. But don't be mad, maybe my family can throw you a bone about real estate investing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> The communication of her expression of hate for a trans got her arrested. Does that clarify it for you?
> Contrary to your lie, it was not her thought, it was her communication.
> So next time you stand in front of someone and think, as we know you do, disparagingly about their race or gender preference or identity, keep your dumb mouth shut and it won’t be a problem.
> You do know the difference between a thought and a communication, don’t you?


Pretty emotional and judgemental for someone preaching tolerance. LoL


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How soon do they forget, 2016 wasn't that long ago.
> The people spoke and you people can't stand it. You lost.
> Identity politics is gonna cost you in 2020 also.


The Legendary Mess is just that,  a mess. Don't expect him to be able to understand Identity politics when he can't even figure out what screen name to identify with!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> We don’t know her thoughts, dumbshit. Nor would she get in trouble for them. Do you people all have to lie to make a point?


She put her thoughts on paper, that's what people do, you are doing it right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joey.
> Suck on that, you moron.
> Stop pretending to be smart, you aren’t. You’re an idiot.


No, you're an idiot, and a fraud.
Espola found a quote that is well known, and he, like you, thinks it makes him smart. Its not smart, its lazy.
The irony is very rich, and neither one of you have read the book.
Had you read it, you would see the obvious parallels.

The link to tyranny Orwell paints in his masterpiece is foreshadowed graphically in so many current events today, notably, the outlawing of certain types of speech in the article Joe posted today.

Since neither of you will take the time to actually read the book, here are some terms that may give you a glimpse of the Socialist utopia of Oceana, and the Ingsoc dictionary,

https://33hpwq10j9luq8gl43e62q4e-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/1984_-_newspeak_dictionary.pdf


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty emotional and judgemental for someone preaching tolerance. LoL


Don't forget he also wants us to buy into the AGW premise yet he wants to continue to live his life without changing his habits. I don't think AOC would approve of his actions...


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How soon do they forget, 2016 wasn't that long ago.
> The people spoke and you people can't stand it. You lost.
> Identity politics is gonna cost you in 2020 also.


They did speak. In 2018. Nationwide.
Checks and balances.
All good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

All of this because someone called a crazy fucking confused dude that likes to dress like a woman a man? Is that about right?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you're an idiot, and a fraud.
> Espola found a quote that is well known, and he, like you, thinks it makes him smart. Its not smart, its lazy.
> The irony is very rich, and neither one of you have read the book.
> Had you read it, you would see the obvious parallels.
> ...


You should read those, Nimrod. “Rallies and parades” to criticize the opposition.. The head of the resistance is like Satan. 
Next time you read the book, have someone who isn’t an idiot explain it to you. You have it backwards. What a surprise.
You’ve got a green thumb, though. That’s good. Stick to that.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you're an idiot, and a fraud.
> Espola found a quote that is well known, and he, like you, thinks it makes him smart. Its not smart, its lazy.
> The irony is very rich, and neither one of you have read the book.
> Had you read it, you would see the obvious parallels.
> ...


For reference, during my too-long college career I was actually an English Lit major for a semester.  I _probably_ read the book the first time before you were born.  I read it again in 1984, just for comparison purposes. 

Are you upset that Blair/Orwell's ideas were based on Democratic Socialism?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine.  You're doing great as the forum clown and keeping us entertained. But don't be mad, maybe my family can throw you a bone about real estate investing.


Does your “family” support you?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> For reference, during my too-long college career I was actually an English Lit major for a semester.  I _probably_ read the book the first time before you were born.  I read it again in 1984, just for comparison purposes.
> 
> Are you upset that Blair/Orwell's ideas were based on Democratic Socialism?


He’s upset and thoroughly embarrassed.
He can’t even interpret what he reads.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You should read those, Nimrod. “Rallies and parades” to criticize the opposition.. The head of the resistance is like Satan.
> Next time you read the book, have someone who isn’t an idiot explain it to you. You have it backwards. What a surprise.
> You’ve got a green thumb, though. That’s good. Stick to that.


I read the book.
Maybe you should actually read it this time instead of having Ingsoc read it for you in newspeak.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read the book.
> Maybe you should actually read it this time instead of having Ingsoc read it for you in newspeak.


Shut up and read the glossary you sent and see if it’s not Trumpian, to a t.
You like a strong leader, dontcha boy?
And why don’t you re-post your Nazi-sequel cartoon from the other day about the out-of-work journalist? Show some more of your true idiot colors.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> For reference, during my too-long college career I was actually an English Lit major for a semester.  I _probably_ read the book the first time before you were born.  I read it again in 1984, just for comparison purposes.
> 
> Are you upset that Blair/Orwell's ideas were based on Democratic Socialism?


Why would it upset me?
His utopian (dystopian) control center was Ingsoc.
Its the tyranny of big government that Orwell illustrated so well.
If you did actually read the book, you can see that no?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Shut up and read the glossary you sent and see if it’s not Trumpian, to a t.
> You like a strong leader, dontcha boy?
> And why don’t you re-post your Nazi-sequel cartoon from the other day about the out-of-work journalist? Show some more of your true idiot colors.


You are a sheep.
Not a bright one either. (if there is such a thing)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

You people are unbelievable.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... this coming from a guy who was posting that it's ok to deduct your kids soccer dues if the club is a non-profit, who posted that the acts who played at the Super Bowl made money, creates multiple screen names to give himeself likes and believes that his actions and habits have no bearing on the AGW that he claims to be gospel?
> 
> Carry on Alice.. we are enjoying a good laugh today at your expense .



*BOOM !*

*" Messy " Financial sittin in the Corner with the Dunce Hat !*


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would it upset me?
> His utopian (dystopian) control center was Ingsoc.
> Its the tyranny of big government that Orwell illustrated so well.
> If you did actually read the book, you can see that no?


IF I did...?  Perhaps you missed my  post from over a week ago

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/espolas-newest-neighborhood.260/page-65#post-245476


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> For reference, during my too-long college career I was actually an English Lit major for a semester.  I _probably_ read the book the first time before you were born.  I read it again in 1984, just for comparison purposes.
> 
> Are you upset that Blair/Orwell's ideas were based on Democratic Socialism?


How old are you?
You read it before I was born?

I read it the first time in 1984.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are unbelievable.


Don't take it so hard.  No one is going to send you a bill for today's tutorial.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> He changes his posting name every few weeks, so if you had just waited a while you might have been correct.


*LIAR and THIEF.....What's sa matta ...Opioid addiction got ya twisted.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't take it so hard.  No one is going to send you a bill for today's tutorial.


I wouldnt pay it anyway.
It was me who did all the work.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a sheep.
> Not a bright one either. (if there is such a thing)


C’mon, post the cartoon again. You know the one I mean. 
About the out-of-work journalist? 
Straight out of ‘30s Germany...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> IF I did...?  Perhaps you missed my  post from over a week ago
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/espolas-newest-neighborhood.260/page-65#post-245476


If you did read it, why dont you get the irony in messy saying the woman was "arrested for hate"?
Doesn't get more Orwellian than that.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How old are you?
> You read it before I was born?
> 
> I read it the first time in 1984.


No way. Jesus. Get some perspective, read some history and stop relying on your base, ugly instincts.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Shut up and read the glossary you sent and see if it’s not Trumpian, to a t.
> You like a strong leader, dontcha boy?
> And why don’t you re-post your Nazi-sequel cartoon from the other day about the out-of-work journalist? Show some more of your true idiot colors.



*You never read either book and I can tell.....*

*Thus your NEW moniker " Messy Financial The Forum Idiot ".........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> C’mon, post the cartoon again. You know the one I mean.
> About the out-of-work journalist?
> Straight out of ‘30s Germany...








This one?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This one?


Nope. You know the one I mean. How come all you guys are so Chicken?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You never read either book and I can tell.....*
> 
> *Thus your NEW moniker " Messy Financial The Forum Idiot ".........*


Hey Nono I like making bets that all you Chicken shits avoid. 
How about we decide how we can compare our intelligence? IQ, income, net worth? Choose your barometer and let’s do a test.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 246932, member: 3256"






This one?

/QUOTE


*Ahhhh...." Messy " Financial depicted waiting for a future AOC/Kamala & Co. handout...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> No way. Jesus. Get some perspective, read some history and stop relying on your base, ugly instincts.


What are you talking about?
You dont believe I read the book in 1984?
I actually read books.
I dont have "experts" read them for me and tell me what they mean.

You are the perfect example of Orwell's future of mindless prols.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How old are you?
> You read it before I was born?
> 
> I read it the first time in 1984.


If you liked 1984, you will love Brazil (movie released in 1985).  My wife's boss took us to see it on a doubledate with his wife -- I think he was checking me out.






The Oceanside Library has DVD you can check out.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. You know the one I mean. How come all you guys are so Chicken?


*If he posted it then post it.....*
*Or is that above your " Grey Matter " pay grade....*


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you did read it, why dont you get the irony in messy saying the woman was "arrested for hate"?
> Doesn't get more Orwellian than that.


IF again?


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt pay it anyway.
> It was me who did all the work.


I agree. Learning is often the hard part of education since the teachers already have already gone through the effort to attain the knowledge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> They did speak. In 2018. Nationwide.
> Checks and balances.
> All good.


Normal midterm and you know it. You already said trump will.win again, right?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> If you liked 1984, you will love Brazil (movie released in 1985).  My wife's boss took us to see it on a doubledate with his wife -- *I think he was checking me out.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The above statement in RED is everything SICK about Spola.....nothing more need be *
*stated.*

*Spola ....You are one sick demented Lying Thieving Forum " Filthy Filner "....*


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you did read it, why dont you get the irony in messy saying the woman was "arrested for hate"?
> Doesn't get more Orwellian than that.


Have you just been waiting your whole life to use that word?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> IF again?


If you read it, you may have been able to explain to young messy that I was only trying to teach him up some.
That would require you handing credit to me.
I dont see it.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree. Learning is often the hard part of education *
> 
> since the teachers already have already gone through the effort to attain the knowledge.
> 
> Horseshit !*


*Another LIE from Spola .....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree. Learning is often the hard part of education since the teachers already have already gone through the effort to attain the knowledge.


Like reading books?
What do the teachers do when a kid pretends to read a book he never read?
Can the teacher tell if he's full of shit?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> C’mon, post the cartoon again. You know the one I mean.
> About the out-of-work journalist?
> Straight out of ‘30s Germany...


*Hurts to think doesn't it " Messy "........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt pay it anyway.
> It was me who did all the work.


That about says it all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like reading books?
> What do the teachers do when a kid pretends to read a book he never read?
> Can the teacher tell if he's full of shit?


Now that's funny coming from you! "teacher"? rich.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that's funny coming from you! "teacher"? rich.


Remember when you pretended that you read 1984?
Are you messy, or just part of the same flock?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono I like making bets that all you Chicken shits avoid.
> How about we decide how we can compare our intelligence? IQ, income, net worth? Choose your barometer and let’s do a test.


*I'm doing the " Schooling " .....
You're doing the " Tooling "......

How is a " Barometer " relevant to your Idiocy ...first you must 
display a distinguishable/viable pressure to read that will help us 
forecast the level of your Idiocy....

It appears you are satisfied with the moniker " Messy " Financial the Idiot Forum Braggart....
So why the eagerness to solidify you standing any further....*


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when you pretended that you read 1984?
> Are you messy, or just part of the same flock?


Expand your horizons. Lose the fear. Expose yourself to intellectuals and gays and all types. 
You can change!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Expand your horizons. Lose the fear. Expose yourself to intellectuals and gays and all types.
> You can change!


Read a book dumbshit.
When you get one under your belt, climb back up on the barstool and we can have a discussion between grownups.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Expand your horizons. Lose the fear. Expose yourself to intellectuals and gays and all types.
> You can change!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when you pretended that you read 1984?
> Are you messy, or just part of the same flock?


You have a horrible memory are you also LE?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s upset and thoroughly embarrassed.
> He can’t even interpret what he reads.


This reminds me of the "Planet Earth" episode that told of the ravages of global warming on the planet that dizzy claimed showed how the world was doing just fine . . . I guess because there still is life on it?


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when you pretended that you read 1984?
> Are you messy, or just part of the same flock?


What was your basis for the conclusion that he hadn't read the book?

Based on your  inputs to the discussion, why should anyone believe that you have read the book?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This reminds me of the "Planet Earth" episode that told of the ravages of global warming on the planet that dizzy claimed showed how the world was doing just fine . . . I guess because there still is life on it?


That’s really funny...I will never understand the right’s love of the corporate polluter agenda. Shareholders win, others lose.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read a book dumbshit.
> When you get one under your belt, climb back up on the barstool and we can have a discussion between grownups.


Let’s not go there. You’d lose.
And you’ve  shown that if you read, you don’t understand.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read a book dumbshit.
> When you get one under your belt, climb back up on the barstool and we can have a discussion between grownups.


And also, get out in the world a bit. It’s not so scary.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Does your “family” support you?


Of course they do. Let me guess, yours doesn't. That's really too bad but I can see why they don't. You're mentally unstable (they probably know about your multiple personalities issue) and feel if they support your ideas (like trying to write off your kids club dues) that they might end up like you, on the IRS audit list. 

Now in my family we support each other. If my kid has a game my parents will show up to support him. I think I get why your always so angry and full of hate...you never got support.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono I like making bets that all you Chicken shits avoid.
> How about we decide how we can compare our intelligence? IQ, income, net worth? Choose your barometer and let’s do a test.


I'll take a test with you Sunshine.. you up for it?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll take a test with you Sunshine.. you up for it?


Yup. The family backing you up?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course they do. Let me guess, yours doesn't. That's really too bad but I can see why they don't. You're mentally unstable (they probably know about your multiple personalities issue) and feel if they support your ideas (like trying to write off your kids club dues) that they might end up like you, on the IRS audit list.
> 
> Now in my family we support each other. If my kid has a game my parents will show up to support him. I think I get why your always so angry and full of hate...you never got support.


You got it. I’m glad someone supports you...not likely you could hold down a job.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. The family backing you up?


Is that a yes?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You got it. I’m glad someone supports you...not likely you could hold down a job.


Haven't had a job in 33 years. You? Hows that cubicle?

So you and Legend gonna come play?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Haven't had a job in 33 years. You? Hows that cubicle?
> 
> So you and Legend gonna come play?


Office is good. None of the team has cubicles. Glad my folks made me work for it...kids who have it given to them end up like you. Incapable, while talking about their parents’ money.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that a yes?


Yup. Sure is, daddy’s boy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Office is good. None of the team has cubicles. Glad my folks made me work for it...kids who have it given to them end up like you. Incapable, while talking about their parents’ money.


Keep hanging your hat on that Sunshine. Your a typical liberal who likes to think you can read between the lines..you go with that Alice.

Just be sure to have 1040 schedule A for the past 10 years with you when you meet me. You did say something about your charitable donations on the other thread so let's see if you put your money where your mouth is or your just full of hot air like you are about AGW. Oh I'll bring mine as well, it's only fair. Ill even let you combine Legends in with yours ... wait , your the same person. Nevermind on that part.

Let's see if you're really live by the standards of a true California Democrat. Based on what you have posted you should be at least 6 figure giver or... you're just all talk. If it turns out that you give more then me I will take back all really mean things I have ever posted about you.

Your out in the West LA area, correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Office is good. None of the team has cubicles. Glad my folks made me work for it...kids who have it given to them end up like you. Incapable, while talking about their parents’ money.


Like to sports fans that say "We", they did it not you pal, lol.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Good grief..   is that monkey's butt inflamed or is that just how it looks all the time?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are you talking about?
> You dont believe I read the book in 1984?
> I actually read books.
> I dont have "experts" read them for me and tell me what they mean.
> ...


I've read 1984.  Interesting read... 

If you were looking for real life parallels to and Orwellian future the one that stands out to me was Trump demanding everyone agree the size of his crowd during the inauguration was the biggest ever, when we could all look at the footage and see it was a lie.  And despite all that, there were even Trump supporters getting on the news and straight faced pretending like Trump was right.  

That whole incident to me was like something out of the Stalinist Russia that Orwell wrote his book to criticize.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep hanging your hat on that Sunshine. Your a typical liberal who likes to think you can read between the lines..you go with that Alice.
> 
> Just be sure to have 1040 schedule A for the past 10 years with you when you meet me. You did say something about your charitable donations on the other thread so let's see if you put your money where your mouth is or your just full of hot air like you are about AGW. Oh I'll bring mine as well, it's only fair. Ill even let you combine Legends in with yours ... wait , your the same person. Nevermind on that part.
> 
> ...


6 figures every year? Nope. More like half that. My money comes from a W-2 only. I don’t have a family with holdings, as it appears you do.
And you? Do tell...


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I've read 1984.  Interesting read...
> 
> If you were looking for real life parallels to and Orwellian future the one that stands out to me was Trump demanding everyone agree the size of his crowd during the inauguration was the biggest ever, when we could all look at the footage and see it was a lie.  And despite all that, there were even Trump supporters getting on the news and straight faced pretending like Trump was right.
> 
> That whole incident to me was like something out of the Stalinist Russia that Orwell wrote his book to criticize.


Ricky doesn’t understand what he reads. Let’s pitch in and get him crib notes.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky doesn’t understand what he reads. Let’s pitch in and get him crib notes.


I bet he's read the book... as it strikes me as one he'd enjoy.  That said, I just don't see the parallel between the book and dems?  I look at how things are going in Virginia for example, and the idea that these guys are putting together some plot for world domination is somewhat laughable to me.  It's nothing like 1984, where such events would be whitewashed or turned into propagandist victories.  So I'd be interested in Ricky breaking it down for me, because I just don't see it.

And also, Ricky always critiques my critiques of music because he's got the better ear.   So now that we've moved onto the subject if literature I figure I'll return the favor...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

How does it feel to be smarter than everyone you deal with?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does it feel to be smarter than everyone you deal with?


Oh Joe...  you're a big fella too.  Maybe stop posting crazy racist shite and maybe when people share thoughts and ideas and it won't feel so much like a competition, or that they are out to get you?


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Tenacious is on a roll this morning. Fair-minded, analytical, humorous...you go.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I bet he's read the book... as it strikes me as one he'd enjoy.  That said, I just don't see the parallel between the book and dems?  I look at how things are going in Virginia for example, and the idea that these guys are putting together some plot for world domination is somewhat laughable to me.  It's nothing like 1984, where such events would be whitewashed or turned into propagandist victories.  So I'd be interested in Ricky breaking it down for me, because I just don't see it.
> 
> And also, Ricky always critiques my critiques of music because he's got the better ear.   So now that we've moved onto the subject if literature I figure I'll return the favor...


I think you know how to read as well.
Follow the thread back to where I brought Orwell into the discussion.

“She was arrested for hate”

-messy-

Not a big leap to see the parallel.
Agreed?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would it upset me?
> His utopian (dystopian) control center was Ingsoc.
> Its the tyranny of big government that Orwell illustrated so well.
> If you did actually read the book, you can see that no?


Is it "tryanny of big government" that Orwell was really critiquing?  He was European after all, and they tend to be rather big government as compared to Americans in my experience. 

Also, my read of Orwell was that the real problem was Big Government that put it's own needs above those of the people?  And that the Government uses control of the media and information to maintain it's control over the population.  In fact it uses all means necessary to maintain control.  That it's all relative.  I.e. ideas such "hate" are no longer seen as right or wrong- rather where hate is helpful to the government it promotes hate, and where it hurts the government everything quashed.  Killing people... no longer right or wrong, only helpful to the government or not.  That's the hell Orwell was talking about by my understanding.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Tenacious is on a roll this morning. Fair-minded, analytical, humorous...you go.


"I dance like a butterfly..."


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you know how to read as well.
> Follow the thread back to where I brought Orwell into the discussion.
> 
> “She was arrested for hate”
> ...


Ricky is not lying. I did say that. Of course, I was wrong...as he already well knows. She wasn’t arrested for her thoughts. She was arrested for her outward expression of hate toward the trans and in front of her kid(s). 
Orwell has nothing to do with it, but it was a fun opportunity to see Ricky’s excellent comprehension of literature.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky doesn’t understand what he reads. Let’s pitch in and get him crib notes.


He has people who understand things for him, and tweet him daily talking points.  He used to admit that by quoting his sources, but not since we started pointing out what a sucker he was.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Is it "tryanny of big government" that Orwell was really critiquing?  He was European after all, and they tend to be rather big government as compared to Americans in my experience.
> 
> Also, my read of Orwell was that the real problem was Big Government that put it's own needs above those of the people?  And that the Government uses control of the media and information to maintain it's control over the population.  In fact it uses all means necessary to maintain control.  That it's all relative.  I.e. ideas such "hate" are no longer seen as right or wrong- rather where hate is helpful to the government it promotes hate, and where it hurts the government everything quashed.  Killing people... no longer right or wrong, only helpful to the government or not.  That's the hell Orwell was talking about by my understanding.


You do agree with me.
If you didn’t, you would have answered
My question.
1984 was not singular in its diagram of tyrannical dystopian society, and I agree with much of what you posted.
Another example is the manipulation of language today.
Socialism becomes liberalism
Abortion becomes women’s health 

I’m sure you can think of a few from your perspective as both political parties have progressed toward a government centric power structure where the citizen (prol) has become something to be managed rather than served.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Is it "tryanny of big government" that Orwell was really critiquing?  He was European after all, and they tend to be rather big government as compared to Americans in my experience.
> 
> Also, my read of Orwell was that the real problem was Big Government that put it's own needs above those of the people?  And that the Government uses control of the media and information to maintain it's control over the population.  In fact it uses all means necessary to maintain control.  That it's all relative.  I.e. ideas such "hate" are no longer seen as right or wrong- rather where hate is helpful to the government it promotes hate, and where it hurts the government everything quashed.  Killing people... no longer right or wrong, only helpful to the government or not.  That's the hell Orwell was talking about by my understanding.


The greatest value of Orwell's 1984 (so named because he wrote it in 1948, and it was published the next year) was that it distilled the essence of the European dictatorships that led to WW2.  It is interesting that the book came out just as the USA was entering its own flirtation with right-wing dictatorship that we eventually came to call McCarthyism.

I have already referenced the movie Brazil, released in 1985 as a sort of Monty Python twist on 1984.  Also of interest in that vein would be Huxley's Brave New World (1931) and Orwell's Animal Farm (1946).


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You do agree with me.
> If you didn’t, you would have answered
> My question.
> 1984 was not singular in its diagram of tyrannical dystopian society, and I agree with much of what you posted.
> ...


Liberalism is no different from what it was under FDR or LBJ or others...the wingnuts just redbait by calling it “socialism,” as always. Remember Joe McCarthy.
As for abortion, the backroom, coat hanger, etc. has also always been part of the discussion. Have you ever read about the history of anything, Ricky? Besides having not read 1984 until 1984?


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This reminds me of the "Planet Earth" episode that told of the ravages of global warming on the planet that dizzy claimed showed how the world was doing just fine . . . I guess because there still is life on it?



*You are a constant reminder of " Dirty Jobs "....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The greatest value of Orwell's 1984 (so named because he wrote it in 1948, and it was published the next year) was that it distilled the essence of the European dictatorships that led to WW2.  It is interesting that the book came out just as the USA was entering its own flirtation with right-wing dictatorship that we eventually came to call McCarthyism.
> 
> I have already referenced the movie Brazil, released in 1985 as a sort of Monty Python twist on 1984.  Also of interest in that vein would be Huxley's Brave New World (1931) and Orwell's Animal Farm (1946).



*At what point did you walk upright......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> 6 figures every year? Nope. More like half that. My money comes from a W-2 only. I don’t have a family with holdings, as it appears you do.
> And you? Do tell...



*A W-2......quite telling.*

*Describe to the forum YOUR interpretation of " Risk ".....*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You do agree with me.
> If you didn’t, you would have answered
> My question.
> 1984 was not singular in its diagram of tyrannical dystopian society, and I agree with much of what you posted.
> ...


Agree?  I'm open to hearing the bits of the book you think point out Orwell was pushing for small government or abortion and then maybe I'll agree...  but I don't think those parts are in there. 

At least my read was the book was a warning of governments using fear and misinformation to stay in power and spin unethical actions as being necessary.   I can talk specifics but I somehow doubt we will agree on that either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Agree?  I'm open to hearing the bits of the book you think point out Orwell was pushing for small government or abortion and then maybe I'll agree...  but I don't think those parts are in there.
> 
> At least my read was the book was a warning of governments using fear and misinformation to stay in power and spin unethical actions as being necessary.   I can talk specifics but I somehow doubt we will agree on that either.


“She was arrested for hate”
You see the parallel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Agree?  I'm open to hearing the bits of the book you think point out Orwell was pushing for small government or abortion and then maybe I'll agree...  but I don't think those parts are in there.
> 
> At least my read was the book was a warning of governments using fear and misinformation to stay in power and spin unethical actions as being necessary.   I can talk specifics but I somehow doubt we will agree on that either.


In 1984 the government didn’t “spin” meanings. It changed the meanings of words to be completely opposite of reality. Ingsoc (English socialists) used the ministry of truth to bury the truth by erasing parts of the language and changing key words and phrases in order to control and brainwash the proletariat class.

See the “ministry of truth’ is actually the vehicle of deception.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The greatest value of Orwell's 1984 (so named because he wrote it in 1948, and it was published the next year) was that it distilled the essence of the European dictatorships that led to WW2.  It is interesting that the book came out just as the USA was entering its own flirtation with right-wing dictatorship that we eventually came to call McCarthyism.
> 
> I have already referenced the movie Brazil, released in 1985 as a sort of Monty Python twist on 1984.  Also of interest in that vein would be Huxley's Brave New World (1931) and Orwell's Animal Farm (1946).


I'll have to check out Brazil- I remember seeing the cover at Blockbuster when they still had stores but I've never watched the movie. 

I've always thought Huxley was born about 100 years too early, as his ability at writing witty repartee on outside of the box ideas is truly top notch.  If he were writing today he'd be movies and we'd put him on par with Jon Favreau or Quinton Tarantino. 

Anyway, my understand is Orwell came up with the idea for 1984 while he was in the hospital recovering from a neck wound he received from Marxist sympathizer fighting the government in Spain.  After that he was sort of done with Stalin apologists and it's reflected in both 1948 and Animal Farm.  Another book he wrote that goes after the communists, but with Animal Farm instead of control of the media he points his aim toward the top down structure of the Communist collective farm system and it's effect on all the beasts who live there...


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> “She was arrested for hate”
> You see the parallel.


Why do you repeat my mistake?  You know she was not arrested for hate, don't you? That's a feeling. Nobody gets arrested for feelings; only actions.
This is the third time I've corrected your lie, liar. I'm done.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In 1984 the government didn’t “spin” meanings. It changed the meanings of words to be completely opposite of reality. Ingsoc (English socialists) used the ministry of truth to bury the truth by erasing parts of the language and changing key words and phrases in order to control and brainwash the proletariat class.


Okay... now I follow your point.  Like she didn't start out with hate in her heart, that was something that was added into the retelling.  Not sure I agree that's what happened, but if it did it is like something out of 1984.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you repeat my mistake?  You know she was not arrested for hate, don't you? That's a feeling. Nobody gets arrested for feelings; only actions.
> This is the third time I've corrected your lie, liar. I'm done.


Had you read the book, you would see how foolish you are.
The telescreen was designed to watch people in order to remove people who said the wrong things. When all those people were removed, the screen, as well as inner party spies were used to gleen intent through facial expressions or associations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you repeat my mistake?  You know she was not arrested for hate, don't you? That's a feeling. Nobody gets arrested for feelings; only actions.
> This is the third time I've corrected your lie, liar. I'm done.


Why was she arrested?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Okay... now I follow your point.  Like she didn't start out with hate in her heart, that was something that was added into the retelling.  Not sure I agree that's what happened, but if it did it is like something out of 1984.


It’s a pretty easy line to draw.
I knew you could see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why was she arrested?


She said something the government doesn’t allow.
What makes it even creepier, is that she called a man a man,
That was her crime.
Orwellian

Apparently she gave up his “male” identity , which may or may not be a civil matter


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you repeat my mistake?  You know she was not arrested for hate, don't you? That's a feeling. Nobody gets arrested for feelings; only actions.
> This is the third time I've corrected your lie, liar. I'm done.


You’re a fraud.
Sorry, I’m a giver, and Part of being a giver is telling you the truth.
Tough love is what you need.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She said something the government doesn’t allow.
> What makes it even creepier, is that she called a man a man,
> That was her crime.
> Orwellian
> ...


People don't get arrested in America for calling other people "a man" so I'm going to call BS unless you can direct me to a link from a reputable news source backing you up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> People don't get arrested in America for calling other people "a man" so I'm going to call BS unless you can direct me to a link from a reputable news source backing you up.


It was in England.
Where Orwell was from.

Readers read.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'll have to check out Brazil- I remember seeing the cover at Blockbuster when they still had stores but I've never watched the movie.
> 
> I've always thought Huxley was born about 100 years too early, as his ability at writing witty repartee on outside of the box ideas is truly top notch.  If he were writing today he'd be movies and we'd put him on par with Jon Favreau or Quinton Tarantino.
> 
> Anyway, my understand is Orwell came up with the idea for 1984 while he was in the hospital recovering from a neck wound he received from Marxist sympathizer fighting the government in Spain.  After that he was sort of done with Stalin apologists and it's reflected in both 1948 and Animal Farm.  Another book he wrote that goes after the communists, but with Animal Farm instead of control of the media he points his aim toward the top down structure of the Communist collective farm system and it's effect on all the beasts who live there...


I have already mentioned that the Oceanside Library has a copy of the DVD.  So do Escondido Library, San Diego City Library, and San Diego County Library.

Here's a clip from the movie, showing the "illegal" Heating Engineer (played by Robert DeNiro) at work, rather than waiting for the crew from Central Services (Ithought the plumber would appreciate it) --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was in England.
> Where Orwell was from.
> 
> Readers read.


Amazing.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was in England.
> Where Orwell was from.
> 
> Readers read.


England?  haha... have you heard about the maniac running thing here in this country and you're worried about England? 
Good f'n grief.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> People don't get arrested in America for calling other people "a man" so I'm going to call BS unless you can direct me to a link from a reputable news source backing you up.


Good luck getting a "reputable news source" from him. ;-)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> England?  haha... have you heard about the maniac running thing here in this country and you're worried about England?
> Good f'n grief.


You didn't even bother to read the original post?
That is called E-reading.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> England?  haha... have you heard about the maniac running thing here in this country and you're worried about England?
> Good f'n grief.


I just mentioned the Orwellian parallel.
This all stemmed from that.

Messy told me I was an idiot and that I should reread a book he himself has never read because in his opinion I didn’t understand the book.
That’s right.
The book he never read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She said something the government doesn’t allow.
> What makes it even creepier, is that she called a man a man,
> That was her crime.
> Orwellian
> ...


I know, just want one of those people to say it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know, just want one of those people to say it.


I know.
I just knew that I’m the reader ( as well as the giver) so I read and I gave.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Baby seals.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> 6 figures every year? Nope. More like half that. My money comes from a W-2 only. I don’t have a family with holdings, as it appears you do.
> And you? Do tell...


Your telling me that you don't itemize your deductions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Tenacious is on a roll this morning. Fair-minded, analytical, humorous...you go.


Except when he touts how he has no hate and is all about love and I call him out for talking smack about my daughter who he doesn't even know... yea, that's TD. Then he runs away because he can't deal with his own reality . That guy? I see why he appeals to you.. hypocrites like to stick together.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Except when he touts how he has no hate and is all about love and I call him out for talking smack about my daughter who he doesn't even know... yea, that's TD. Then he runs away because he can't deal with his own reality . That guy? I see why he appeals to you.. hypocrites like to stick together.


Hey you’re pissed off at him...so I was right.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your telling me that you don't itemize your deductions?


I do itemize. I should say that most of my income is W-2. 
My charitable deductions are clear. 
Yours are 6 figures per year? Even if you don’t earn it, that’s still impressive giving.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baby seals.


You’re kooky. I liked the one about how you don’t invest in stocks because “it’s all crooked.” Yet you love Boss Trump.
You like creating your own reality.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey you’re pissed off at him...so I was right.


Oh brother... I'm only going to respond because I read Multi's post before I signed in.  In my own defense all I ever said was that bad people raise bad kids.  The the bad acorn doesn't usually fall from a good tree.  And I might have also said that you had to wonder what some of the posters in here kids must be like given what terrible people their parents were when blogging online... which while perhaps was in poor taste, but I obviously I hit the nail on the head because Multi literally had a meltdown and as you see is still talking about it today.  And when I say meltdown I mean full blown I was worried he was going to take hostages moment that was so over the top that the third poster involved (Andy)  in that thread stopped posting that day.

So now I keep Multi on ignore, and it's good for both of us.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh brother... I'm only going to respond because I read Multi's post before I signed in.  In my own defense all I ever said was that bad people raise bad kids.  The the bad acorn doesn't usually fall from a good tree.  And I might have also said that you had to wonder what some of the posters in here kids must be like given what terrible people their parents were when blogging online... which while perhaps was in poor taste, but I obviously I hit the nail on the head because Multi literally had a meltdown and as you see is still talking about it today.  And when I say meltdown I mean full blown I was worried he was going to take hostages moment that was so over the top that the third poster involved (Andy)  in that thread stopped posting that day.
> 
> So now I keep Multi on ignore, and it's good for both of us.[/QUO
> Multi is bummed cuz his parents run the whole show.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi is bummed cuz his parents run everything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh brother... I'm only going to respond because I read Multi's post before I signed in.  In my own defense all I ever said was that bad people raise bad kids.  The the bad acorn doesn't usually fall from a good tree.  And I might have also said that you had to wonder what some of the posters in here kids must be like given what terrible people their parents were when blogging online... which while perhaps was in poor taste, but I obviously I hit the nail on the head because Multi literally had a meltdown and as you see is still talking about it today.  And when I say meltdown I mean full blown I was worried he was going to take hostages moment that was so over the top that the third poster involved (Andy)  in that thread stopped posting that day.
> 
> So now I keep Multi on ignore, and it's good for both of us.


I am quite sure you are paraphrasing just a wee bit.
The elitist way, ignore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi is bummed cuz his parents run everything.


Boy, you can't seem to get along with anyone on the right except me.
Not very tolerant.
What gives?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Is it "tryanny of big government" that Orwell was really critiquing?  He was European after all, and they tend to be rather big government as compared to Americans in my experience.
> 
> Also, my read of Orwell was that the real problem was Big Government that put it's own needs above those of the people?  And that the Government uses control of the media and information to maintain it's control over the population.  In fact it uses all means necessary to maintain control.  That it's all relative.  I.e. ideas such "hate" are no longer seen as right or wrong- rather where hate is helpful to the government it promotes hate, and where it hurts the government everything quashed.  Killing people... no longer right or wrong, only helpful to the government or not.  That's the hell Orwell was talking about by my understanding.


Again, that all sounds so trumpian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, that all sounds so trumpian.


In other words, Presidential.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am quite sure you are paraphrasing just a wee bit.
> The elitist way, ignore.


Paraphrasing is putting it politely . Funny how he read my post before he logged in..like I said these kooks all read my post. He just can't handle his own hypocrisy. Talk $h!t then run away, what a puss...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi is bummed cuz his parents run everything.


So are we gonna meet or are you just full of hpt air.

I have a small project going on in your neck of the woods. Ill come to you so you don't have any excuses. Just give the address ..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Paraphrasing is putting it politely . Funny how he read my post before he logged in..like I said these kooks all read my post. He just can't handle his own hypocrisy. Talk $h!t then run away, what a puss...


Being sarcastic to the pedophile defender.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So are we gonna meet or are you just full of hpt air.
> 
> I have a small project going on in your neck of the woods. Ill come to you so you don't have any excuses. Just give the address ..


Happy to meet. "A small project," although you haven't had a job in 30 years? Is it an art project?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In other words, Presidential.


To you maybe, you need a daddy figure, a wannbe authoritarian.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Happy to meet. "A small project," although you haven't had a job in 30 years? Is it an art project?


Yep... I've been unemployed since 20. I only employee people. 

You gonna send me the address?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To you maybe, you need a daddy figure, a wannbe authoritarian.


Are you watching the rally?
If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Being sarcastic to the pedophile defender.


I forgot about that... now I remember why TD is such bottom feeder and even bigger hypocrite. Him and the Legendary Mess are perfect for each other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you watching the rally?
> If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


They had to import people to fill in the bleachers . . . I wonder if they got paid like before.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you watching the rally?
> If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


It's funny to hear these liberals who are announcing their run for the Presidency.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Happy to meet. "A small project," although you haven't had a job in 30 years? Is it an art project?


Address ..


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, that all sounds so trumpian.


It sure doesn't sound comparable to the democrats...  
Those knuckleheads can't even beat Trump in a general election, and now Ricky thinks dem are running things 1984 style.  What a joke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you watching the rally?
> If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


Yeah, t saying the mayor and people of El Paso are wrong and he is right. Gaslighting, lying and blowing wind up your skirt Alice.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you watching the rally?
> If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


This is America, land of the free and home of the brave.  I doubt unless it turns out Trump was turning tricks for Putin or laundering money for Russian gangsters who were backing his building Las Vegas style that outside of the far left that Dems will even try to impeach.

That said, given the way Trump has behaved through this whole Russia episode calling people rats and talking about how he wants to be able to edit Muller's final report... we'll let me just say it seems like he's got things to hide.  So while you say there will be hell to pay- I wonder how fast those supporters will start turning when all the facts is laid out on the table.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, you can't seem to get along with anyone on the right except me.
> Not very tolerant.
> What gives?


He just doesn't like stupid people.  Obviously you could see how that would be a problem when it come to getting along with some of the posters in here?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> He just doesn't like stupid people.  Obviously you could see how that would be a problem when it come to getting along with some of the posters in here?


What's wrong Alice? Feelings hurt. What I find amusing about you is that you try so hard to convince everyone that your such a good guy..
Yet you attemp to throw shade my way saying that I'm obviously not over what you posted about my kid and try to down play it like it was no big deal. Yep.. your a good guy alright.


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Address ..


Profeto coffee Westwood say when


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2019)

You mean Profeta?


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean Profeta?


Yes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you watching the rally?
> If this guy is impeached there will be hell to pay.


He sounds like a moron when he talks that maybe part of the appeal, at least the morons like you. Yes all the morons will be upset because they don't understand how things work, just like you and t. Your idol will be drug away in chains, the hung Benedict Arnold and the Rosenbuegs went away for good . . . maybe he'll just get treated like Jane Fonda.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He sounds like a moron when he talks that maybe part of the appeal, at least the morons like you. Yes all the morons will be upset because they don't understand how things work, just like you and t. Your idol will be drug away in chains, the hung Benedict Arnold and the Rosenbuegs went away for good . . . maybe he'll just get treated like Jane Fonda.


We should probably wait til we see charges of an actual crime before we call the president a Benedict Arnold... 

That said, it's easy to gin up a crowd in a border state about immigration issues.  So I'm more interested in how he does in Iowa, Georgia and Wisconsin?  My guess is farmers in the mid-west might be a tougher crowd, despite being just as an important part of his base.  It will be interesting to hear him defend trade wars with top buyers of corn and soybeans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> We should probably wait til we see charges of an actual crime before we call the president a Benedict Arnold...
> 
> That said, it's easy to gin up a crowd in a border state about immigration issues.  So I'm more interested in how he does in Iowa, Georgia and Wisconsin?  My guess is farmers in the mid-west might be a tougher crowd, despite being just as an important part of his base.  It will be interesting to hear him defend trade wars with top buyers of corn and soybeans.


t certainly is no Benedict Arnold (Arnold was in the military, a successful business man of his own making never using bankruptcy to avoid paying his debt). Farmers need migrant help to get them to and through harvest. Businesses like Smithfield Farms need them to process their meats as no one else in the area will work there anymore ( see: Food, inc). Republicans are afraid that anyone who is allowed to vote before they get a chance to indoctrinate them with fear and loathing may not vote the way they want them to.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He sounds like a moron when he talks that maybe part of the appeal, at least the morons like you. Yes all the morons will be upset because they don't understand how things work, just like you and t. Your idol will be drug away in chains, the hung Benedict Arnold and the Rosenbuegs went away for good . . . maybe he'll just get treated like Jane Fonda.


They never tried Benedict Arnold for treason (he had been tried and fined for financial irregularities earlier in the war).  He escaped to the other side and the British made him a General, and he commanded a force that ruined a lot of Virginia.  British Major John Andre, his co-conspirator, whose capture exposed Arnold as a traitor to the Revolution, was tried and hanged as a spy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, t saying the mayor and people of El Paso are wrong and he is right. Gaslighting, lying and blowing wind up your skirt Alice.



*No Rodent......*

*Beto was lying and blowing hot cartel air as he stood in front of the " Chain Link Fence ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

It's time,







*Explosive new book lifts lid on gay priests in Vatican...** 
*
*Four in five homosexual?** 
*
*Use male prostitutes...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No Rodent......*
> 
> *Beto was lying and blowing hot cartel air as he stood in front of the " Chain Link Fence ".....*


Beto's crowd was bigger and they were people from El Paso, not the bussed in, possibly compensated, crowd at the t fest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/politics/Fact-Checking-Trumps-2020-Campaign-Rally-in-El-Paso-505713901.html


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's time,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the name of the Pope who retired just before Francis took over?  Remember the fancy little shoes he was always wearing on tv?  Always made me wonder what team he played for...

Anyway four in five?  Somehow I doubt that.  In fact it makes me think this is probably a Sheriff Joe special.  A  hit piece.  Strange that you alt-right guys are going after Catholics now though.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Profeto coffee Westwood say when





Multi Sport said:


> You mean Profeta?


iits only right you calll him on his literacy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What was the name of the Pope who retired just before Francis took over?  Remember the fancy little shoes he was always wearing on tv?  Always made me wonder what team he played for...
> 
> Anyway four in five?  Somehow I doubt that.  In fact it makes me think this is probably a Sheriff Joe special.  A  hit piece.  Strange that you alt-right guys are going after Catholics now though.


They have their own religion now, church of t.


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What was the name of the Pope who retired just before Francis took over?  Remember the fancy little shoes he was always wearing on tv?  Always made me wonder what team he played for...
> 
> Anyway four in five?  Somehow I doubt that.  In fact it makes me think this is probably a Sheriff Joe special.  A  hit piece.  Strange that you alt-right guys are going after Catholics now though.


Speaking of closets and God, how about Pence’s face? I love the “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman because my lustful tendencies may take over” cover. Going overboard to show what a hetero sexy man he is. Totally makes you wonder, doesn’t it?
If he comes out, Trump will definitely win re-election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*WATCH: Lesbian Booted From LGBTQ Commission: Trans Movement Hurts Girls And Women*
* "I believe that people should have these conversations and say things that matter without fear of punishment." *





Ashley L. Duffus/Getty






By  Amanda Prestigiacomo 
 @amandapresto 
February 13, 2019
15k views
Julia Beck, a lesbian activist who was booted from an LGBTQ commission started by Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh, expressed her concerns about the transgender movement's harmful effects on women and girls during an interview with Fox News host Tucker Carlson on Tuesday night.



Daily Wire TV


Video Player is loading.







Beck was thrown off the commission in October after identifying a transgender rapist as male, his correct biological sex, though he "identifies" as a woman.

"I believe in the truth," Beck told Carlson, as reported by The Daily Caller. "I believe that people should have these conversations and say things that matter without fear of punishment."

"I couldn't agree with you more, and I'm grateful that you have that attitude," responded the Fox host. "But why do you think it was important to say this, specifically?"

"Well, when we get down to it, women and girls all share a biological reality," explained the activist. "We are all female. But if any man, if any male person can call himself a woman, or be legally identified as female, then predatory men will do so in order to gain access to women’s single-sex spaces, and this puts every woman and girl at risk."

Carlson noted that his "instinct" has always been that transgender activists' agenda "is not going to be good for girls in the long run."

"I absolutely agree," Beck responded, adding, "In many states, men can legally identify themselves as female and gain access to women's single-sex spaces, and sports is just one institution where men are taking titles, scholarships, and this is a problem."

Beck also noted that women who dare to speak out about the harmful repercussions of radical transgender activism are effectively "silenced" and removed from spaces which were intended for women.

The Fox host then asked Beck if she found it hard to advocate for biological truth and the protections of women and girls when she, an open lesbian, belongs to the LGBT acronym, which notably includes T for transgender.

"The letters in the acronym share, um, not much. The L, G, and B, are based on sexuality, sex, biological reality, but the T is based on gender identity, which is not based in biological reality. In fact, I would argue it is opposed to biological reality," answered Beck. "The LGB is very different from the T, and I don’t think it is fair to lump us all into the same acronym."

Beck told Carlson that when she was booted from the LGBTQ Commission, she was told that "science had progressed so far that sex was unimportant."

In December, the activist wrote about lesbianism in relation to transgenderism and the circumstances surrounding her hasty removal from the commission for what were essentially thoughtcrimes.


"Lesbians are female homosexuals, women who love women, but our spaces, resources and communities are on the verge of extinction. And now our very definition is co-opted and rendered meaningless by people who call themselves queer," wrote Beck in the piece, titled "How I became the most hated lesbian in Baltimore."

Beck said she began being "ostracized" after college for her refusal to ignore biological reality:

_"After college, I was ostracized from more social circles than my rapist. My crime was asking questions like, 'Why is a man named ‘Woman of the Year?"' I lost my best friend after refusing to call myself 'cisgender.' Members of my co-ed fraternity called me 'dangerous' and encouraged new initiates to avoid me at all costs. People I trusted told me to die in a fire for naming male people men."_

Other members of the commission were suspicious of Beck over her thoughts on sex from the beginning, but the opposition to her hit a fever pitch in October, when she "brought up Karen White, a convicted pedophile and rapist who was placed in a UK women's prison, despite being legally male and undergoing no steps to socially or medically transition, where he then raped two inmates," Beck explained.

Ava Pipitone, a trans woman, "smirked and claimed I was being performative. In delicate tones, he expressed concern with my leadership. He claimed lesbianism and transgenderism are incongruent political forces (probably the only thing we agree on). Instead of enacting 'lateral violence' against transfolk by crashing 'our parades,' he argued that lesbians should assimilate with male lesbians to 'punch up' at an unnamed oppressor," Beck continued.

Beck's "fitness as a leader" was questioned, she explained, "because 'referring to a transgender woman as a man is a similar infraction' to calling a lesbian 'a disgusting abomination.'"

Soon after, Beck was booted from the commission.

"Organizations like the LGBTQ Commission that claim to support lesbians are too often controlled by men who de-platform and silence outspoken women," she wrote. "Too many activists wear a facade of benevolence, preaching inclusion and equity while threatening to beat and kill women like me. But their lesbian-hating is somehow protected by their 'queer' social status."

"Nothing less than complete capitulation will appease the queerios," added Beck. "I tried to play nice, to find common ground, but there is no compromise on their behalf. So grab your sisters and make some noise. Demand the L be respected in the acronym we begin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of closets and God, how about Pence’s face? I love the “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman because my lustful tendencies may take over” cover. Going overboard to show what a hetero sexy man he is. Totally makes you wonder, doesn’t it?
> If he comes out, Trump will definitely win re-election.


Seems like you have given this some thought, don't worry, this can be your safe space.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of closets and God, how about Pence’s face? I love the “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman because my lustful tendencies may take over” cover. Going overboard to show what a hetero sexy man he is. Totally makes you wonder, doesn’t it?
> If he comes out, Trump will definitely win re-election.


Dems are open about it, alt-righties are more along the closet queer or bull queer prison mindset, hence they are "The Sisters", you know joe is fascinated by sexually diverse ideas.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beto's crowd was bigger and they were people from El Paso, not the bussed in, possibly compensated, crowd at the t fest.



*LEMMING LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of closets and God, how about Pence’s face? I love the “I can’t be alone in a room with a woman because my lustful tendencies may take over” cover. Going overboard to show what a hetero sexy man he is. Totally makes you wonder, doesn’t it?
> If he comes out, Trump will definitely win re-election.


*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy " ........the forum is witnessing you expose deep suppressed *
*desires.....We don't care about your desires, it's the LIES you tool.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dems are open about it, alt-righties are more along the closet queer or bull queer prison mindset, hence they are "The Sisters", you know joe is fascinated by sexually diverse ideas.


You sound like you don't like homos.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

*Long hours on high Iron might have affected Rodents standard Biological process.........*


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seems like you have given this some thought, don't worry, this can be your safe space.


It actually hit me recently like a light bulb going off. Pence is clearly gay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> It actually hit me recently like a light bulb going off. Pence is clearly gay.


You're the expert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> It actually hit me recently like a light bulb going off. Pence is clearly gay.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine’s Day: Florida School Teaches Romance to 6-Yr-Olds via a Tale of Gay Bunnies in Love
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/14/pinecrest-elementary-school-gay-bunny-day-in-the-life-marlon-bundo-marriage-mike-pence/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound like you don't like homos.


Some of my best friends are gay, but they are human, but like Red said, you 'sister', are not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day: Florida School Teaches Romance to 6-Yr-Olds via a Tale of Gay Bunnies in Love
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/14/pinecrest-elementary-school-gay-bunny-day-in-the-life-marlon-bundo-marriage-mike-pence/


"Redstate" that's funny, you believe that shit LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Gay mayor accused of sexual harassment as #MeToo reckoning comes to West Hollywood...
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-weho-sexual-scandal-protests-20190216-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gay mayor accused of sexual harassment as #MeToo reckoning comes to West Hollywood...
> https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-weho-sexual-scandal-protests-20190216-story.html


I was gonna say who cares (except those involved), but then, of course, for reason, you do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Lesbian Booted From LGBTQ Commission: Trans Movement Hurts Girls And Women*
> * "I believe that people should have these conversations and say things that matter without fear of punishment." *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... "thought crime".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... "thought crime".


The next progressive step.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

‘Cheating’: Martina Navratilova under fire after saying trans women shouldn’t compete in women’s sports
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/17/cheating-martina-navratilova-under-fire-after-saying-trans-women-shouldnt-compete-in-womens-sports/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi856vfq8TgAhUFx58KHftSAPoQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw34Q_65Q4zGKs0iftB1eBbj&ampcf=1


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Cheating’: Martina Navratilova under fire after saying trans women shouldn’t compete in women’s sports
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/17/cheating-martina-navratilova-under-fire-after-saying-trans-women-shouldnt-compete-in-womens-sports/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi856vfq8TgAhUFx58KHftSAPoQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw34Q_65Q4zGKs0iftB1eBbj&ampcf=1


I guess she has never met some of the posters here that think they know better...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Cheating’: Martina Navratilova under fire after saying trans women shouldn’t compete in women’s sports
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/17/cheating-martina-navratilova-under-fire-after-saying-trans-women-shouldnt-compete-in-womens-sports/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi856vfq8TgAhUFx58KHftSAPoQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw34Q_65Q4zGKs0iftB1eBbj&ampcf=1


Now that's really dumb. Is that why (conservative) Bruce Jenner (now Caitlyn) went under the knife, to compete in the ladies flight at the CC?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

So much for the tolerance of the left.

*LGBT Sports Group Drops Navratilova Over Objections to Trans Athletes...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for the tolerance of the left.
> 
> *LGBT Sports Group Drops Navratilova Over Objections to Trans Athletes...*


Who cares what that one group does? Oh yeah you obviously, you think you can paint a picture with toothpick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who cares what that one group does? Oh yeah you obviously, you think you can paint a picture with toothpick.


Do you really think it is just one group?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think it is just one group?


Do you think that represents "the left" as a whole?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think that represents "the left" as a whole?


Let's just say a plurality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's just say a plurality.


So can we also take the example of the coast guardsmen Chris Hasson as an example of how the "plurality" of t suckers think? He was simply reacting to what he heard from the president.

Words have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So can we also take the example of the coast guardsmen Chris Hasson as an example of how the "plurality" of t suckers think? He was simply reacting to what he heard from the president.
> 
> Words have consequences.


Whatever floats your boat, what crime is he guilty of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever floats your boat, what crime is he guilty of?


They don't tell you about that kinda thing, reality?


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> It actually hit me recently like a light bulb going off. Pence is clearly gay.



*You gotta problem with that....Mr " Messy " Democrat .....*

*Your sphincter tickle upon viewing him....?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of my best friends are gay, but they are human, but like Red said, you 'sister', are not.



*There's something "Queer " to be said about an individual who identifies himself by :*

*" Some of my best friends are......"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There's something "Queer " to be said about an individual who identifies himself by :*
> 
> *" Some of my best friends are......"*


To each his own . . . but then again you want to stick your nose in everyone else's business and try to tell them how to live their lives, like little old ladies do.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To each his own . . . but then again *you want to stick your nose in everyone else's business* ***and try to tell them how to live their lives, like little old ladies do.



*That's a deflection....*

*You should just " Own " each stick you throw....*


** PS: Mr Dumb as Dirt, you're on an "Open Forum "....Hope that helps.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's a deflection....*
> 
> *You should just " Own " each stick you throw....*
> 
> ...


I stay out of other people's business, you, like lil' joke, are obsessed with others people's sexual preferences and many other facets of how they live, look and act.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I stay out of other people's business, you, like lil' joke, are obsessed with others people's sexual preferences and many other facets of how they live, look and act.



*Do you read your posts before hitting " Post Reply ".....my o my....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you read your posts before hitting " Post Reply ".....my o my....*


You have that reply on speed dial?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you read your posts before hitting " Post Reply ".....my o my....*


You are a disgusting piece of shit and scumbag, thing is you revel in it as do your comrades. How many letters have you sent to the parents of children massacred at Sandy Hook telling them how you feel?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2019)

The Jussie Smollett story is the perfect example of almost everything wrong with today’s media.

The story followed quickly on the heels of another media hoax, where “neutral” reporters tried to destroy boys from Covington Catholic High School in Kentucky, claiming they were racist. That disaster has already led to a $250 million lawsuit against The Washington Post. The overall news coverage was so biased that other lawsuits will likely follow.

Yet journalists learned nothing.

CHICAGO POLICE BLAST JUSSIE SMOLLETT 'PHONY ATTACK': 'BOGUS POLICE REPORTS CAUSE REAL HARM'

The media found their perfect story in Jussie Smollett. The obscure “Empire” actor – who is black and gay – claimed he had been assaulted in Chicago by two men who yelled “This is MAGA country" and shouted anti-black and anti-gay epithets.

It was exactly the story liberal journalists, actors and politicians craved. It demonized people wearing the “Make America Great Again” hats favored by President Trump’s supporters. The supposedly pro-Trump “attackers” were also portrayed as racists who brought a noose to their assault and hated gays.

The story had everything but skepticism.

The Smollett case landed right at the intersection of pop culture, politics, racism and fame. It became a weapon for the left to wield against the evil, MAGA-hat wearing villains the media so despised.  

But many on the right saw it as just another in a long line of hate crime claims that would likely fall apart. Few listened.

The very next day, the Washington Post ran a story headlined: “The Jussie Smollett attack highlights the hate black gay Americans face.” It was one of the first of almost countless think pieces, many decrying the horrible racism of “the Trump administration with their dog whistle politics.”

The Smollett case was a news story, covered by news reporters. But it was also a culture story covered by people who don’t know how to cover crime stories. The whole concept of an “alleged” crime went out the window.

The incident went viral with posts coming not just 24-7, but 60-60-24-7. Twitter was flooded with comments supporting Smollett and slamming racist conservatives. The comments from pundits, actors and journalists became almost indistinguishable.

New York Post staff writer Zachary Kussin got to the heart of the matter, reportedly tweeting, “I also hate when cops investigate this kind of blatant s---- as a ‘possible hate crime.’ This is obviously a hate crime.”

CNN political analyst April Ryan said much the same, declaring: “This attack on @JussieSmollett is a hate crime and should be treated as such!”

Millions have now viewed how actress Ellen Page used the incident to rant against Vice President Mike Pence opposing gay weddings like her own. Page complained about Pence during her interview on Stephen Colbert’s “Late Show” and argued that “people are going to be beaten in the street” because of anti-LGBT attitudes.

There were so many over-the-top takes that Mediaite’s Caleb Howe amassed a list of about three dozen overboard comments, most from the media. Yet journalists denied they had done anything wrong.

CNN’s Chief Media Correspondent Brian Stelter pointed his finger for problems as being “mostly in the celebrity press and among activists and among Twitter people.” He was defensive of the rest of the media. “I think it was a really careful reporting by news organizations,” he said at the beginning of the week.

As the Smollett claims collapsed, the press tried to find new anti-media outrages. The New York Times ran a piece Wednesday about how “Trump Attacks The Times, in a Week of Unease for the American Press,” yet it somehow left out the Smollett disaster. It only mentioned the Covington fiasco to complain about the president’s “anti-newspaper animus.”

Now Smollett has been arrested and journalists still haven’t learned a thing. They whine that Trump and his supporters are anti-First Amendment, even though that same amendment also protects Trump’s speech along with their own.
_Dan Gainor is the __Media Research Center's Vice President for Business and Culture__. 
He writes frequently about media for Fox News Opinion._ _He can also be contacted on Facebook and __Twitter__ as dangainor._ 
https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/jussie-smollett-got-lots-of-oxygen-from-cnn-other-news-outlets-no-wonder-people-dont-trust-the-press


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

The Smollett story is just another example of the left's gullibility.
Simply make a claim or accusation & jump to conclusions...

*What the Jussie Smollett Story Reveals*
It shows a peculiar aspect of 21st-century America: victimhood chic.
John McWhorter
Contributing editor at _The Atlantic _and professor at Columbia University


I was one of many people who found Jussie Smollett’s story a little off from the beginning. Two white men in ski masks are out in 10-degree weather in the middle of the night, equipped with a bottle of bleach or something like it and a rope that they fashioned into a mock noose. These thugs, who shouted Trump slogans as well as racist and homophobic slurs, seemed to know who Smollett was on sight, meaning they were aficionados of the splashy black soap opera _Empire_, on which Smollett is a main character. Somehow they were aware that Smollett, prominent but hardly on the A-list as celebrities go, was gay. 
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/02/jussie-smollett-story-shows-rise-victimhood-culture/583099/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Jussie Smollett story is the perfect example of almost everything wrong with today’s media.
> 
> The story followed quickly on the heels of another media hoax, where “neutral” reporters tried to destroy boys from Covington Catholic High School in Kentucky, claiming they were racist. That disaster has already led to a $250 million lawsuit against The Washington Post. The overall news coverage was so biased that other lawsuits will likely follow.
> 
> ...


I would be ashamed if one of those young men from Covington were my son.  Ashamed. Of course the fact that the "boy" who CONFRONTED the old Veteran and his parents are suing WAPO is a clear sign of the type of people they are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would be ashamed if one of those young men from Covington were my son.  Ashamed. Of course the fact that the "boy" who CONFRONTED the old Veteran and his parents are suing WAPO is a clear sign of the type of people they are.


What a shame.
How would you have handled the situation when you were 15?

Remember, the video has other actors.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What a shame.
> How would you have handled the situation when you were 15?
> 
> Remember, the video has other actors.


With my eyes open and mouth shut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> With my eyes open and mouth shut.


So not like you today.
Eyes shut and mouth open.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> With my eyes open and mouth shut.


Hi Andy,
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that exactly what the kid in question did?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would be ashamed if one of those young men from Covington were my son.  Ashamed. Of course the fact that the "boy" who CONFRONTED the old Veteran and his parents are suing WAPO is a clear sign of the type of people they are.


The veteran confronted the boy Andy.
The veteran walked up to the 15 year old and put his tom tom near the boys face and started beating the drum and singing.
The boy did smile alot, but where exactly was the confrontation?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hi Andy,
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that exactly what the kid in question did?


Look at the whole video. The chanting behind by his fellow classmates. He inserted himself with no concept of what was going on and or experience to deal with any situation. He made the man uncomfortable. No need for that. Grandstanding and ignorance much like his patron saint.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Look at the whole video. The chanting behind by his fellow classmates. He inserted himself with no concept of what was going on and or experience to deal with any situation. He made the man uncomfortable. No need for that. Grandstanding and ignorance much like his patron saint.


Nope.
Nathan marched into the crowd of kids. If he had any sack, he would have confronted the grown "man" who mocked him for worshiping bears and antelopes.
Instead, Nathan the "recon ranger" decided to go after the MAGA hat.

The kid stood there, kept his mouth shut, and his eyes open.

For that, he was slandered by the entire leftist media/entertainment complex.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The veteran confronted the boy Andy.
> The veteran walked up to the 15 year old and put his tom tom near the boys face and started beating the drum and singing.
> The boy did smile alot, but where exactly was the confrontation?


I go back to the original chanting and how that went so wrong.  The veteran walking down the line did stop at the kid.  Those kids were so over their head and the chaperones were none existent in their chaperoning. The kid engaged the man with a stare and a smirk. He is a child. I would have had a hard talk with him at home.  It was stupid. It was immature. His parents reactions tells much. Too bright by half.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.
> Nathan marched into the crowd of kids. If he had any sack, he would have confronted the grown "man" who mocked him for worshiping bears and antelopes.
> Instead, Nathan the "recon ranger" decided to go after the MAGA hat.
> 
> ...


Poor baby.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I go back to the original chanting and how that went so wrong.  The veteran walking down the line did stop at the kid.  Those kids were so over their head and the chaperones were none existent in their chaperoning. The kid engaged the man with a stare and a smirk. He is a child. I would have had a hard talk with him at home.  It was stupid. It was immature. His parents reactions tells much. Too bright by half.


Some responsible adult decided to put those kids in a religious indoctrination school.  Some responsible adult decided to take those kids to a political rally in DC.  Some responsible adult gave those kids MAGA hats.

Why isn't that adult (or adults) being sued?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Some responsible adult decided to put those kids in a religious indoctrination school.  Some responsible adult decided to take those kids to a political rally in DC.  Some responsible adult gave those kids MAGA hats.
> 
> Why isn't that adult (or adults) being sued?


Because that's not the way it works.
Let's see how the courts view this.
Law and order.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I go back to the original chanting and how that went so wrong.  The veteran walking down the line did stop at the kid.  Those kids were so over their head and the chaperones were none existent in their chaperoning. The kid engaged the man with a stare and a smirk. He is a child. I would have had a hard talk with him at home.  It was stupid. It was immature. His parents reactions tells much. Too bright by half.


You are now interacting with the same mentality in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Some responsible adult decided to put those kids in a religious indoctrination school.  Some responsible adult decided to take those kids to a political rally in DC.  Some responsible adult gave those kids MAGA hats.
> 
> Why isn't that adult (or adults) being sued?


The whole reason those kids were even there was the doing of an adult pushing an agenda and using those kids as props.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

The gutter snipes have infiltrated the conversation.
Signing out, Andy.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Some responsible adult decided to put those kids in a religious indoctrination school.  Some responsible adult decided to take those kids to a political rally in DC.  Some responsible adult gave those kids MAGA hats.
> 
> Why isn't that adult (or adults) being sued?


We all indoctrinate our kids.  Part of EGO versus ID.

I can reverse this whole situation based on personal experience.  Kid goes to Gay Pride March with friends. They wear pink fuzzy hats. Kids end up close to counter protestors much like the Israelites that are full of hate and use mythology to excuse their behavior.
They don't engage. They look on, learn and keep out of the firing line even when the hate is raged at you. They keep their perspective and make sure the situation is not dangerous.  If someone like Nathan would have approached my kid for what ever reason, she would have lowered her eyes and moved away.  These kids do not have the life skills or the knowledge to deal with these situations. We use kids in war because we can manipulate them. God and Country. This kid in the video is as much a pawn as kids in war. Luckily he just walks away looking foolish and now can be a pawn in a money grab.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The gutter snipes have infiltrated the conversation.
> Signing out, Andy.


Again, poor baby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> We all indoctrinate our kids.  Part of EGO versus ID.
> 
> I can reverse this whole situation based on personal experience.  Kid goes to Gay Pride March with friends. They wear pink fuzzy hats. Kids end up close to counter protestors much like the Israelites that are full of hate and use mythology to excuse their behavior.
> They don't engage. They look on, learn and keep out of the firing line even when the hate is raged at you. They keep their perspective and make sure the situation is not dangerous.  If someone like Nathan would have approached my kid for what ever reason, she would have lowered her eyes and moved away.  These kids do not have the life skills or the knowledge to deal with these situations. We use kids in war because we can manipulate them. God and Country. This kid in the video is as much a pawn as kids in war. Luckily he just walks away looking foolish and now can be a pawn in a money grab.


What about the grown up indian activist? What role does he play and why are you giving him a pass?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about the grown up indian activist? What role does he play and why are you giving him a pass?


I don't give him a pass or the black hate group. I do give deference to age, station and situations. You can sell your story that somehow this kid was a victim but that is bullshit.  That actually was a poster for white privilege.  

I love pit bulls. My granddaughters pit Kona Pig is adorable as well as stupid as a box of rocks. If a pit ever came up to her on the street, wagging it's tails, I would scream at her not move and do not look at it's face. Overt your eyes. I have met more than one dog that will wag it's tail while hackles are up. Looking for an excuse to bite. You need experience and knowledge to engage.  Those kids had none. Just on over sense of privilege and standing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't give him a pass or the black hate group. I do give deference to age, station and situations. You can sell your story that somehow this kid was a victim but that is bullshit.  That actually was a poster for white privilege.
> 
> I love pit bulls. My granddaughters pit Kona Pig is adorable as well as stupid as a box of rocks. If a pit ever came up to her on the street, wagging it's tails, I would scream at her not move and do not look at it's face. Overt your eyes. I have met more than one dog that will wag it's tail while hackles are up. Looking for an excuse to bite. You need experience and knowledge to engage.  Those kids had none. Just on over sense of privilege and standing.


I am glad you weren't advising our founding fathers, we would have retreated before the fight started.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The gutter snipes have infiltrated the conversation.
> Signing out, Andy.


You are running away from facts -- again -- as usual.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad you weren't advising our founding fathers, we would have retreated before the fight started.


Adults. Not children. Respect first. Unknown versus known. The " Founding Fathers"  also struggled with the very thought of succession. It took years of arguments and discussions to get the point of declaring themselves " free white men"  no women or colored apply. Nathan's people were to be slaughtered and enslaved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad you weren't advising our founding fathers, we would have retreated before the fight started.


You are trying to equate freedom from tyranny with having respect and discipline?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are trying to equate freedom from tyranny with having respect and discipline?


Standing there minding his own business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Standing there minding his own business.


Again, you go with the narrative given to you without thinking (not that in your case that would do any good). 

And hey Aff! I found the gutter snipe you were talking about, lil' joke.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't give him a pass or the black hate group. I do give deference to age, station and situations. You can sell your story that somehow this kid was a victim but that is bullshit.  That actually was a poster for white privilege.
> 
> I love pit bulls. My granddaughters pit Kona Pig is adorable as well as stupid as a box of rocks. If a pit ever came up to her on the street, wagging it's tails, I would scream at her not move and do not look at it's face. Overt your eyes. I have met more than one dog that will wag it's tail while hackles are up. Looking for an excuse to bite. You need experience and knowledge to engage.  Those kids had none. Just on over sense of privilege and standing.


The problem I have with pit bulls is that they have been bred for violent behavior in their attitude and physique.  Just because some guns are not loaded doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The problem I have with pit bulls is that they have been bred for violent behavior in their attitude and physique.  Just because some guns are not loaded doesn't mean they all are.


Original intent. They are the AR of the dog world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The problem I have with pit bulls is that they have been bred for violent behavior in their attitude and physique.  Just because some guns are not loaded doesn't mean they all are.


Pits are sweet as sweet can be when raised and trained right with love and discipline, just like humans.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Original intent. They are the AR of the dog world.


My sister's cute little toy terrier bit my dad in the hand while he was petting it so badly that he had to go to the emergency room for stitches.  A few days later the little bitch drew blood from my little finger in a similar situation.  If that had been a pit bull I would have killed it myself with a kitchen knife.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> My sister's cute little toy terrier bit my dad in the hand while he was petting it so badly that he had to go to the emergency room for stitches.  A few days later the little bitch drew blood from my little finger in a similar situation.  If that had been a pit bull I would have killed it myself with a kitchen knife.


You have canine issues.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have canine issues.


When I was a boy, I had a paper route.  I learned a lot about how to read dogs' intentions, but I also learned that some are just sneaky little assholes that deserve to be cut up and barbecued.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> When I was a boy, I had a paper route.  I learned a lot about how to read dogs' intentions, but I also learned that some are just sneaky little assholes that deserve to be cut up and barbecued.


Had a German Shepard that use to lay in wait for us to take the short cut on our bikes to the ball field. He would chase us off but never bit anyone. Years later as I walked through there with my skateboard in hand he came around the corner, walked up to me tail wagging like we were old friends and I gave him a good petting.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Had a German Shepard that use to lay in wait for us to take the short cut on our bikes to the ball field. He would chase us off but never bit anyone. Years later as I walked through there with my skateboard in hand he came around the corner, walked up to me tail wagging like we were old friends and I gave him a good petting.


My dog-breed prejudice is that dogs bred to be human helpers (hounds, collies, huskies, spaniels, etc) are trustworthy, and dogs that have been bred to be fighters because that is what we needed at the time will fight given the chance.  The useless little toy dogs should be ground up and fed to the fighters, and then the fighters killed off for eating them.

For most of my childhood, we had a dog we got for free from the local Game Warden, halfbreed of his bloodhound and water spaniel.  The dog's name was Gypsy, but was baby-talk-named Bitsy by my little sister and that name stuck.  That dog was a cross between being the seventh child in the family and the third parent.  She eventually succumbed to old age - which is another benefit of a family dog - their life cycle speed is 7x of humans so you get to experience its entire life.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have that reply on speed dial?



*I can read, you not so much......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> My dog-breed prejudice is that dogs bred to be human helpers (hounds, collies, huskies, spaniels, etc) are trustworthy, and dogs that have been bred to be fighters because that is what we needed at the time will fight given the chance.  The useless little toy dogs should be ground up and fed to the fighters, and then the fighters killed off for eating them.
> 
> For most of my childhood, we had a dog we got for free from the local Game Warden, halfbreed of his bloodhound and water spaniel.  The dog's name was Gypsy, but was baby-talk-named Bitsy by my little sister and that name stuck.  That dog was a cross between being the seventh child in the family and the third parent.  She eventually succumbed to old age - which is another benefit of a family dog - their life cycle speed is 7x of humans so you get to experience its entire life.


No animals are 100% trustworthy, including humans who may be least trustworthy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Had a German Shepard that use to lay in wait for us to take the short cut on our bikes to the ball field. He would chase us off but never bit anyone. *Years later* as I walked through there with my skateboard in hand he came around the corner, walked up to me tail wagging like we were old friends and I gave him a good petting.


*How do you know it was the same dog.....*


*" Life span of the typical German Shepard 9 - 13 years "*


*Your credibility is not very high on the scale..... *


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No animals are 100% trustworthy, including humans who may be least trustworthy.



*You can and do call yourself an " Animal ".....*

*I will refer to myself and fellow mortals as " Human "*

*Kinda sad that YOUR political party has deemed all of*
*you followers as " Animals " and you line up at the tit *
*just like a good little Lemming/Rodent/Varmint.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How do you know it was the same dog.....*
> 
> 
> *" Life span of the typical German Shepard 9 - 13 years "*
> ...


OK jeanious (sic), how many years between riding a bike and walking with a skateboard before driving? You really enjoy being the village idiot don't you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> OK jeanious (sic), how many years between riding a bike and walking with a skateboard before driving? You really enjoy being the village idiot don't you.


*Do you still bike as you've stated you have in the past .......*
*Do you still skateboard as you've stated you have in the past.......*

*Scatter shitting at the barn wall is your idea of a " Time Line ".....*

*Mr Village Idiot !*


*Nice that your " Fellow " Village Idiot is giving you a " Golf Ball "*
*agreearound.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> With my eyes open and mouth shut.


*Then why are you posting like you have the runs....*

*There is no premise to your multi post rant. None.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you go with the narrative given to you without thinking (not that in your case that would do any good).
> 
> And hey Aff! I found the gutter snipe you were talking about, lil' joke.



*So " What " is your thinking narrative....*

*Oh please elaborate....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The problem I have with pit bulls is that they have been bred for violent behavior in their attitude and physique.  Just because some guns are not loaded doesn't mean they all are.


Responsibility....terrible word for the left...blame the gun, blame the dog, blame the right......


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The problem I have with pit bulls is that they have been bred for violent behavior in their attitude and physique.  Just because some guns are not loaded doesn't mean they all are.



*Oh my goodness.......someone slap that man.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

List of the breeds of dogs that bite the most...
1) Chihuahua
2) Bulldog
3) Pit Bull
4) German Shepard
5) Australian Shepard
6) Lhasa Apso
7) Jack Russel Terrior
8) Cocker Spaniel
9) Bull Terrior
10) Pekingese
11) Papillons 

https://puppylovernews.com/11-dog-breeds-that-bite-the-most/11/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pits are sweet as sweet can be when raised and trained right with love and discipline, just like humans.


Congrats...you had a clear thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Responsibility....terrible word for the left...blame the gun, blame the dog, blame the right......


That is some hilarious hypocrisy right there! Your side won't answer questions, won't show evidence to support your rhetoric and blame EVERYONE else for their misgivings, mistakes and mis calculations . . . plus anything else you don't wanna face up to.


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is some hilarious hypocrisy right there! Your side won't answer questions, won't show evidence to support your rhetoric and blame EVERYONE else for their misgivings, mistakes and mis calculations . . . plus anything else you don't wanna face up to.


“Hey, careful,” says Lion Eyes. “You might go full-blown Socialism!” What a doofus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

messy said:


> “Hey, careful,” says Lion Eyes. “You might go full-blown Socialism!” What a doofus.


He's afraid, that's why he always lashes out like a cornered animal. "Their America" is disappearing, or so they say as if that's what they think they never truly believed in the idea of The Great American Experiment in the first place . . . they want a daddy like England was to us back, maybe Putin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's afraid, that's why he always lashes out like a cornered animal. "Their America" is disappearing, or so they say as if that's what they think they never truly believed in the idea of The Great American Experiment in the first place . . . they want a daddy like England was to us back, maybe Putin.


Maybe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the funniest thing Ive ever seen.
https://twitter.com/idrisstv/status/1098941929453207552


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe.


Glad you agree, once again. You do have your moments of clarity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is the funniest thing Ive ever seen.
> https://twitter.com/idrisstv/status/1098941929453207552


You don't get out much do you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is some hilarious hypocrisy right there! Your side won't answer questions, won't show evidence to support your rhetoric and blame EVERYONE else for their misgivings, mistakes and mis calculations . . . plus anything else you don't wanna face up to.


*What a LIAR !*

*Especially coming from the poster who cannot and WILL not do research....*

*Carry on Dumbppppphuck.......*


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Ahem --

https://www.greenvilleonline.com/story/news/2019/02/22/greenville-woman-dies-extremely-severe-dog-bites-inside-home/2949481002/

From "just playing" to eating her alive.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Ahem --
> 
> https://www.greenvilleonline.com/story/news/2019/02/22/greenville-woman-dies-extremely-severe-dog-bites-inside-home/2949481002/
> 
> From "just playing" to eating her alive.



*Why did you post that crap......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Transgender Runners Take 1st and 2nd in Connecticut High School Track Championships


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Transgender Runners Take 1st and 2nd in Connecticut High School Track Championships



*Cheating....100% Cheating !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Cheating....100% Cheating !*


Not if it is within the boundaries established by the competition committee, they are who your gripe is with . . . what was it your dear friend lil' joke said, "Don't hate the player hate the game"?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not if it is within the boundaries established by the competition committee, they are who your gripe is with . . . what was it your dear friend lil' joke said, "Don't hate the player hate the game"?


*It's cheating plain and simple.....*

*You know it !*
*I know it !*
*The Competition Committee knows it !*
*The Trans athlete's know it !*
*The BIOLOGICAL women who train their whole life truly KNOW IT !*


*It's disgusting that our society has been twisted to the point where *
*the honest TRUTH is not reality anymore.....*

*Absolutely sickening to witness this !!!!*

*Give Lance Armstrong back his wins and medals...all of them, what *
*he was accused of pales in comparison to this blatant crap !*


*Cheating !*



*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's cheating plain and simple.....*
> 
> *You know it !*
> *I know it !*
> ...


Sooooo?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooo?


*I am glad you now agree.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I am glad you now agree.....*


Agree with what, not sure what you are trying to say, like always your message is a garbled mess.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Agree with what, not sure what you are trying to say, like always your message is a garbled mess.



*Oh you agree....you just admitted it.*
*Unless of course you're switching teams.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Biological Male Is Top-Ranked NCAA Women’s Track Star
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/25/ncaa-transgender-franklin-pierce&ved=2ahUKEwjz8Zy9stngAhVp54MKHWngCDkQlO8DMAZ6BAgLEB0&usg=AOvVaw0uKQZPpvzeGfKGESy4tFIE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Global Warming: Los Angeles Has Coldest February in 60 Years
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/environment/2019/02/25/global-warming-los-angeles-has-coldest-february-in-60-years/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjC2JvktNngAhWK64MKHezdBfQQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw3lj_4ngGFgBqiiodLDtcQu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Boys Will Be Boys, Except When They Are Girls
BRIAN JOONDEPH
The chaos now overtaking the sports world shows a fundamental truth: men and women are different, and one cannot become the other.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/boys_will_be_boys_except_when_they_are_girls.html


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Anybody know why the GOP-controlled Congress never approved funds for a wall?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the GOP-controlled Congress never approved funds for a wall?


Because they are greedy pussies.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 26, 2019)

Speaking of "responsibility"  When are the old white guys in their green house coats and pink hats going to just take responsibility for being pedophiles and for supporting pedophiles and for lying to the world?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Speaking of "responsibility"  When are the old white guys in their green house coats and pink hats going to just take responsibility for being pedophiles and for supporting pedophiles and for lying to the world?


Hopefully soon, too bad you had to bring skin color  into this.
Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Not right in the head, none of em.



*Did the Vatican’s sexual-abuse summit fail “the McCarrick test”?*
Ed Morrissey Feb 26, 2019 8:41 AM 
 
Ball dropped?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully soon, too bad you had to bring skin color  into this.
> Racist.


Did you see that group?  There is more diversity at a Trump rally in Montana.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you see that group?  There is more diversity at a Trump rally in Montana.


I guess I don't see color like you libs do.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I don't see color like you libs do.


Just demographics with a history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I don't see color like you libs do.


No you don't, you point it out constantly and adhere to the stereotype you feel fits accordingly . . . just like t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No you don't, you point it out constantly and adhere to the stereotype you feel fits accordingly . . . just like t.


That's some BS.
Stereotypes are often true.


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the GOP-controlled Congress never approved funds for a wall?


*Hey " Messy " Financial....shoot an e-mail to Sen Chuck U Schumer and ask him why he *
*blocked Democrats from passing the bill that POTUS would have signed !*
*That was last year .....*

*In other words he endorses the crime coming across the southern border because it harms*
*Trumps America.....*

*Schumer@schumer.senate.gov*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*WALSH: You Can No Longer Be A Decent Person And A Democrat  *
By Matt Walsh


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No you don't, you point it out constantly and adhere to the stereotype you feel fits accordingly . . . just like t.



*No I/We don't look at the melanin content, I/We judge a human by the character within .....*

*Look no further than ALL the Democrats and their supporters who have initiated/cause*
* Identity Politics - Hate Crimes and Hoaxes !!!*

*ALL BASED ON THE COLOR OF A HUMANS SKIN !*

*YOU ARE A SICK BUNCH....YES YOU ARE !*


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy " Financial....shoot an e-mail to Sen Chuck U Schumer and ask him why he *
> *blocked Democrats from passing the bill that POTUS would have signed !*
> *That was last year .....*
> 
> ...


Didn't Trump have both houses of Congress for about 2 years? Why didn't he get funds for a wall? That's ok, chicken shit; don't answer or lie.


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: You Can No Longer Be A Decent Person And A Democrat  *
> By Matt Walsh


This was Matt Walsh 3 years ago. Sounds like he's cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
https://www.theblaze.com/contributions/wake-up-christians-there-is-no-place-for-you-in-the-democrat-party


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn't Trump have both houses of Congress for about 2 years? Why didn't he get funds for a wall? That's ok, chicken shit; don't answer or lie.


*Yes he did....!*
*Did they NEED eight Democrats to pass a BILL !*
*Yes they did ...!*

*Are you dumb as a rock ...Yes you are !*

*Should you be commended on your ability to Parrot/Regurgitate without thinking....Yes you should !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's some BS.
> Stereotypes are often true.


Like the ones about t supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the ones about t supporters.


You mean the patriotic part? Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*AP Blasts ‘Resentment’ Aimed at ‘Great Gains’ of Transgender Athletes*

As biological males and other trans athletes continue to rack-up an impressive record of victory while competing against biological females, a recent article by the Associated Press sounds the alarm over the “resentment,” that success might bring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Sad Sack: Man Sets Record in NCAA Women’s Track — And He’s Headed for the March Championships*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Call Me Transphobic, But If You Have An Adam’s Apple, You Must Race With The Adams*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the patriotic part? Yes.


Yes you are, just not for the USA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes you are, just not for the USA.


Why do you hate?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you hate?


Sunshine hates on people he can't control.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AP Blasts ‘Resentment’ Aimed at ‘Great Gains’ of Transgender Athletes*
> 
> As biological males and other trans athletes continue to rack-up an impressive record of victory while competing against biological females, a recent article by the Associated Press sounds the alarm over the “resentment,” that success might bring.


Isn't funny how the moronic libs on here never comment on this..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Isn't funny how the moronic libs on here never comment on this..


Maybe there is hope for them, I hope.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AP Blasts ‘Resentment’ Aimed at ‘Great Gains’ of Transgender Athletes*
> 
> As biological males and other trans athletes continue to rack-up an impressive record of victory while competing against biological females, a recent article by the Associated Press sounds the alarm over the “resentment,” that success might bring.



*Wow.....the AP must be chock full of male -> female trans athletes who *
*" resent " being outed as Cheaters....*

*There is no Success in Cheating !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

What agenda?

School Board Orders Elementary Schools to Fly the Gay Flag
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/28/greater-essex-county-district-school-board-pride-flag/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi6n-vH8uDgAhVk7YMKHRklCn4Qke8DMAV6BAgMEBc&usg=AOvVaw0rKqcHwzSMludXcvGMMB1h


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

There's a new sheriff in town,

*Pentagon Shuts Down Democrats' Demand for Transgender Military*



_





Manuel Balce Ceneta/AP Photo
NEIL MUNRO 1 Mar 2019 
*Top Democrat and GOP members of the House Armed Services Committee ducked and dodged when a Pentagon official said the sex of transgender soldiers is decided by their biology, not by their claimed “gender identity.”*

Service members who claim to be transgender can serve if they meet military standards — but they will be treated like other members of their biological sex, said James Stewart, the acting head of personnel at the Pentagon. The policy was set by President Donald Trump in 2018, and it reversed pro-transgender policies set by former President Barack Obama.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

What a dick,





* 
*
*Prince Hairy 'will raise baby gender fluid'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Not right in the head, all of em.





* 
*
*Ex-trans man now identifies as 'agender ALIEN'...*


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dick,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds strange to you, doesn’t it, Joe? Your parents were always reminding you that you had a pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds strange to you, doesn’t it, Joe? Your parents were always reminding you that you had a pussy.


You have something against women too?
#YOUGOTISSUES


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dick,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royal families have always been a little fruit forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

TheBlaze
Female HS sprinter on transgender dominance: 'We are not physically able to be competitive against' biological males
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/01/famale-sprinter-on-transgender-dominance/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjz_rvv2OPgAhVMAqwKHYAnC4gQlO8DMAt6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw0PTTb5-yHHIWD9mwoG6lyk


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

I think it’s impressive that Joe spends such a substantial amount of time on transgender issues in here. It shows a willingness to confront his own issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I think it’s impressive that Joe spends such a substantial amount of time on transgender issues in here. It shows a willingness to confront his own issues.


So, you are a financial genius, literary expert,  psychologist and a multi millionaire?

Just pointing out the lefts' agenda of destroying my country.
Caving to the queers, thugs and illegal criminals, that's my job.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are a financial genius, literary expert,  psychologist and a multi millionaire?
> 
> Just pointing out the lefts' agenda of destroying my country.


Just an idea... but maybe instead of spending all day crying about "your" country, you could get off your ass and volunteer some time and energy making it better?


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are a financial genius, literary expert,  psychologist and a multi millionaire?
> 
> Just pointing out the lefts' agenda of destroying my country.
> Caving to the queers, thugs and illegal criminals, that's my job.


Why are you afraid of transgenders? And what do they have to do with thugs and criminals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you afraid of transgenders? And what do they have to do with thugs and criminals?


Just pointing out who you are rooting for.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Caving to the queers, thugs and illegal criminals, that's my job.


Quote of the year.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Quote of the year.


Andy good to see you buddy.  
Also glad I'm not the only one who enjoys Joe and his strange habit of making Freudian slips when he gets talking about the LBGQ community...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Just an idea... but maybe instead of spending all day crying about "your" country, you could get off your ass and volunteer some time and energy making it better?


I am educating you people, that is a tall task.
Just think how stupid you would be without my tootlism.
You are welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Quote of the year.


Thank you.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Andy good to see you buddy.
> Also glad I'm not the only one who enjoys Joe and his strange habit of making Freudian slips when he gets talking about the LBGQ community...


Well, he is consistent. I do find the attraction to Donny JR interesting.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am educating you people, that is a tall task.
> Just think how stupid you would be without my tootlism.
> You are welcome.


I think you meant toolism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well, he is consistent. I do find the attraction to Donny JR interesting.


I am sure you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Andy good to see you buddy.
> Also glad I'm not the only one who enjoys Joe and his strange habit of making Freudian slips when he gets talking about the LBGQ community...


You and Andy, a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Just an idea... but maybe instead of spending all day crying about "your" country, you could get off your ass and volunteer some time and energy making it better?


Like you do? Please share..


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and Andy, a match made in Heaven.


If only such nonsense as heaven was real.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> If only such nonsense as heaven was real.


Given that every Sunday morning you'll find Joe in here posting vitriol instead of going to church... my guess if he doesn't really believe in heaven any more then you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> If only such nonsense as heaven was real.


Don't you have some Catholic kids to pick on? Maybe an old indian activist troublemaker to support?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you have some Catholic kids to pick on? Maybe an old indian activist troublemaker to support?


I think it has been proven indisputably that it is the job of the Roman Catholic Priests and Nuns to pick on and abuse Catholic kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think it has been proven indisputably that it is the job of the Roman Catholic Priests and Nuns to pick on and abuse Catholic kids.


At least we know you wont admit when you are wrong.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we know you wont admit when you are wrong.


sure.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What agenda?
> 
> School Board Orders Elementary Schools to Fly the Gay Flag
> View attachment 4081
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/28/greater-essex-county-district-school-board-pride-flag/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi6n-vH8uDgAhVk7YMKHRklCn4Qke8DMAV6BAgMEBc&usg=AOvVaw0rKqcHwzSMludXcvGMMB1h





*Can we say " Indoctrination " .....Parents !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are a financial genius, literary expert,  psychologist and a multi millionaire?
> 
> Just pointing out the lefts' agenda of destroying my country.
> Caving to the queers, thugs and illegal criminals, that's my job.


t is a wannabe thug who has a criminal history and employs illegal aliens, and why do "queers" scare you so? Wishing to alleviate any temptation? Did your ex leave you for a woman? Fashion jealousy?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a wannabe thug who has a criminal history and employs illegal aliens, and why do "queers" scare you so? Wishing to alleviate any temptation? Did your ex leave you for a woman? Fashion jealousy?



*Hey Rodent...seriously..*

*What is the POTUS's criminal history....*

*If you are going to level such spurious accusations don't you think you *
*should support them with facts...instead of alcohol induced fabrications......*

*What's a " Queer " Rodent....?*

*Whats " Fashion Jealousy "....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think you meant toolism.


Whatever you say partisan dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Given that every Sunday morning you'll find Joe in here posting vitriol instead of going to church... my guess if he doesn't really believe in heaven any more then you do.


I live at the foot of the cross.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a wannabe thug who has a criminal history and employs illegal aliens, and why do "queers" scare you so? Wishing to alleviate any temptation? Did your ex leave you for a woman? Fashion jealousy?


Fake News.
What do you people have against gays?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*Colorado high school wrestler forfeits state tournament match rather than wrestle girl*





 By Kathleen Joyce | Fox News
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/sports/colorado-high-school-wrestler-forfeits-state-tournament-match-rather-than-wrestle-girl.amp&ved=2ahUKEwitz-36weTgAhUMWqwKHSu9CFAQr_oDMAJ6BAgDEBA&usg=AOvVaw1Vmz4-kkNmaSr_OynVCRqK&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Joe, the big question is why are so obsessed with transgender rights issues that you constantly post about them?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe, the big question is why are so obsessed with transgender rights issues that you constantly post about them?


*Did you even read the article ......*

*You exposed further stupidity again......*

*There was no CHEATING involved. *

*Just PURE respect for WOMEN/YOUNG LADIES ....!*

*Now what Dum Dum...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe, the big question is why are so obsessed with transgender rights issues that you constantly post about them?


Just pointing how fucked up our country has become and you people are doing it on purpose. You are cowering to crazy people that are less than 1% of the population and negatively affecting normal people's lives in the wake.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing how fucked up our country has become and you people are doing it on purpose. You are cowering to crazy people that are less than 1% of the population and negatively affecting normal people's lives in the wake.


What is normal?  And how are these "normal" people negatively affected?


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing how fucked up our country has become and you people are doing it on purpose. You are cowering to crazy people that are less than 1% of the population and negatively affecting normal people's lives in the wake.


Dukes said it...how are other lives affected?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is normal?  And how are these "normal" people negatively affected?


My 2 cents - a teenage boy not wanting to wrestle a teenage girl is not normal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is normal?  And how are these "normal" people negatively affected?


Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
Just in case you did not know, I don't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
> Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
> Just in case you did not know, I don't.


Why not?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
> Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
> Just in case you did not know, I don't.


My oldest daughter is a professional athlete.  She competes against men every time she competes. Transsexual's don't worry me.   Even the bigoted racists at my daughters college who targeted her and her friends don't worry we. 

Trump worries me.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I live at the foot of the cross.


Well Joe... some days you live at the foot of the cross. Some days you claim to be black, and others days Latino. A lot of days you talk about how you support criminals going to jail, and then other days your push for criminals to win elections. In fact the only consistent with you is that you support the conservative line- above ethics, religion or even basic human decency.

It’s like your an empty shell of a human being whose only anchor to the world is right-wing news; and I pity you for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well Joe... some days you live at the foot of the cross. Some days you claim to be black, and others days Latino. A lot of days you talk about how you support criminals going to jail, and then other days your push for criminals to win elections. In fact the only consistent with you is that you support the conservative line- above ethics, religion or even basic human decency.
> 
> It’s like your an empty shell of a human being whose only anchor to the world is right-wing news; and I pity you for it.


You nailed it.


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/classiclib3ral/status/1101850461697654784?s=21

Joe reminds me quite a bit of this guy.


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
> Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
> Just in case you did not know, I don't.


The sports thing is a valid debate. I fail to see how the other two things are issues. What are you afraid of?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is normal?  And how are these "normal" people negatively affected?



*I and other Normal people are being negatively affected daily by YOU and Your*
*ilk's decisions to travel further and further down the road of embracing the *
* Ill's of Socialism .....here in California it is VERY obvious what the State Legislature*
*is trying to shove down the throats of Normal Law abiding Citizens....*

*Normal is having a Country/State that doesn't Kowtow to the loud mouth radicals *
*who want everything for free ( Socialism/Communism ) and supports the individuals*
*who generate the income that becomes the Backbone of a prosperous society.*

*You on the other hand are very.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well Joe... some days you live at the foot of the cross. Some days you claim to be black, and others days Latino. A lot of days you talk about how you support criminals going to jail, and then other days your push for criminals to win elections. In fact the only consistent with you is that you support the conservative line- above ethics, religion or even basic human decency.
> 
> It’s like your an empty shell of a human being whose only anchor to the world is right-wing news; and I pity you for it.


FYI, I voted against Hillary and you are wasting your pity. Give it to one of your leftist friends.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nailed it.



*Boy o boy " Tiny " T served up a crock o crap and you just lapped it up*
*like the Rodent you present yourself as......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> The sports thing is a valid debate. I fail to see how the other two things are issues. What are you afraid of?


You don't have to agree with anything I say, do or post, that's the beauty of living  where we do and that is what you people can't stand.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 251195, member: 3299"

*A.* The sports thing is a valid debate. 
*I'm glad you at least understand CHEATING !*


*B. *I fail to see how the other two things are issues. 
*Personal preference issues that you obviously cannot fathom.*

*C. *What are you afraid of?
*YOUR IGNORANCE !!!!!!*

/QUOTE


*" Messy " " Messy "......you're at 33 1/3...you need to work on B & C...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My oldest daughter is a professional athlete.  She competes against men every time she competes. Transsexual's don't worry me.   Even the bigoted racists at my daughters college who targeted her and her friends don't worry we.
> 
> Trump worries me.


What does she do?


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't have to agree with anything I say, do or post, that's the beauty of living  where we do and that is what you people can't stand.


I asked you what you’re afraid of.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does she do?


Equestrian


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I asked you what you’re afraid of.


Nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Equestrian


Not quite the same thing as other sports.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not quite the same thing as other sports.


Takes strength and endurance. More body mass, core strength, leg strength and arm strength are all an advantage.


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing.


Yeah we can tell. “Don’t let them read to us!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Takes strength and endurance. More body mass, core strength, leg strength and arm strength are all an advantage.


At least you admit that much. Why would you be ok with an unfair advantage of a trans competing against a woman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah we can tell. “Don’t let them read to us!”


I don't have anything against their community just don't try and get special treatment and stay away from kids. 
They aren't right in the head, OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
> Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
> Just in case you did not know, I don't.


I worked with a guy who ended up killing two people then blowing his brains out, so? Do you ask hetros if they are into golden showers, swinging or dressing up like furry animals? Just so you know, I don't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you admit that much. Why would you be ok with an unfair advantage of a trans competing against a woman?


So, to you it's about winning and losing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't have anything against their community just don't try and get special treatment and stay away from kids.
> They aren't right in the head, OBVI.


Joe? You aren't right in the head, very obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I worked with a guy who ended up killing two people then blowing his brains out, so? Do you ask hetros if they are into golden showers, swinging or dressing up like furry animals? Just so you know, I don't.


Probably pissed he couldn't control where his union dues went.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe? You aren't right in the head, very obvi.


Maybe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, to you it's about winning and losing.


Of course, I am not a participation trophy type like you people are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course, I am not a participation trophy type like you people are.


Your simplistic response is telling.


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't have anything against their community just don't try and get special treatment and stay away from kids.
> They aren't right in the head, OBVI.


Fear is powerful, you pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Fear is powerful, you pussy.


Mr Tolerant
Don't be afraid to call out these crazie, confused people, you know they are almost always libs, what does that tell you?
Too funny.


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Tolerant
> Don't be afraid to call out these crazie, confused people, you know they are almost always libs, what does that tell you?
> Too funny.


Nothing to call out about them. I'm not afraid of them, like you are. Live and let live. Equal rights for all.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course, I am not a participation trophy type like you people are.


So you have a big concern for American athletics because of all the men standing in line to spend several hundreds thousand dollars to have their junk cut off to win a trophy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2019)

Gelding a horse does not a mare it make....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you have a big concern for American athletics because of all the men standing in line to spend several hundreds thousand dollars to have their junk cut off to win a trophy?


https://t.co/UaMbT9GnnM


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gelding a horse does not a mare it make....


But mares, gelding and stallions compete as equals in all equestrian events.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/UaMbT9GnnM


A blip on the screen.  To what end?  Are these men who are not females going to continue to compete this way?  Renee Richards competed in the female professional tennis circuit after her realignment surgery.  Did not change women's tennis.

More female athletes like Martina will speak out and the powers that be will figure it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> But mares, gelding and stallions compete as equals in all equestrian events.


We all know that men competing against women is unfair.
If you want to try and create a "trans-gender" category for sports, go right ahead, but what we have with the current state of denial is hurting women.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> A blip on the screen.  To what end?  Are these men who are not females going to continue to compete this way?  Renee Richards competed in the female professional tennis circuit after her realignment surgery.  Did not change women's tennis.


Canary in a coal mine.
Pandora's box.
Slippery slope.

Sports have male and female categories for a reason.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We all know that men competing against women is unfair.
> If you want to try and create a "trans-gender" category for sports, go right ahead, but what we have with the current state of denial is hurting women.


Much like the debate on abortion, I think I will let the women figure it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Much like the debate on abortion, I think I will let the women figure it out.


Some men are like that.
So are some women.

If you dont care, why spend time arguing about it?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sports have male and female categories for a reason.


Not all sports and maybe it is time to reevaluate how sports are competed.  Most definitely a de-emphasis on sports would be a good thing in America.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some men are like that.
> So are some women.
> 
> If you dont care, why spend time arguing about it?


Small comments.  Not really arguing.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> But mares, gelding and stallions compete as equals in all equestrian events.


Not all events.  There are races limited to mares, and horse breeders are very fussy about what is a mare.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not all sports and maybe it is time to reevaluate how sports are competed.  Most definitely a de-emphasis on sports would be a good thing in America.


Those sports that dont have male and female categories dont need them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

The issue at hand is obvious.
Men competing as women in rigorous athletic events.

To argue this is somehow equitable is insane.
Literally insane.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Not all events.  There are races limited to mares, and horse breeders are very fussy about what is a mare.


Sure but in most equestrian sports they compete together. And in racing, John henry ran against all the stallions and more than a couple of mares.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The issue at hand is obvious.
> Men competing as women in rigorous athletic events.
> 
> To argue this is somehow equitable is insane.
> Literally insane.


Who is arguing it is equitable?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure but in most equestrian sports they compete together. And in racing, John henry ran against all the stallions and more than a couple of mares.


If Mr. Ed could really talk you still wouldnt have an argument here.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Mr. Ed could really talk you still wouldnt have an argument here.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/02/27/year-old-female-soccer-player-turns-pro-signs-with-nike/?utm_term=.c404b34f214e

What female club team does this young female play on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Who is arguing it is equitable?


Exactly.
This is why there are male and female categories.

Sports where we make up the rules as we go along are not sports anymore.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.
> This is why there are male and female categories.
> 
> Sports where we make up the rules as we go along are not sports anymore.


Change the rules. See what happens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/02/27/year-old-female-soccer-player-turns-pro-signs-with-nike/?utm_term=.c404b34f214e
> 
> What female club team does this young female play on?


If a woman has the ability to play "up" to the men's level, then that is another issue altogether.
A man playing "down" to the women's level by claiming to be a "woman" is cheating.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Change the rules. See what happens.


They already did change the rules.
Men are winning state titles in women's wrestling and track.
next up, Olympic Gold.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If a woman has the ability to play "up" to the men's level, then that is another issue altogether.
> A man playing "down" to the women's level by claiming to be a "woman" is cheating.


Nothing sexist in that remark.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They already did change the rules.
> Men are winning state titles in women's wrestling and track.
> next up, Olympic Gold.


Again, High School to Olympic gold is a long ways away.  Remember those East German girls of our youth? I don't think there is a big push from the LBGQT community for full uniformity here. I think we are seeing a blip.  Like I already posted, I doubt there are lines of young men who are ready to get their sex reassigned for athletic glory or to say they identify as female for the same fleeting glory. Obviously there will be a few. But they will be a small miniscule group that may find the social pressures not worth the effort.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nothing sexist in that remark.


Science doesn't care about your feelings.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Much like the debate on abortion, I think I will let the women figure it out.


So only women should have a voice on abortion?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So only women should have a voice on abortion?


Surely should have the last voice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

OLYMPIAN SHARRON DAVIES: TRANSGENDER ATHLETES SHOULD BE BARRED FROM COMPETING AGAINST BIOLOGICAL WOMEN
https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/03/03/british-olympian-sharron-davies-says-transgenders-athletes-should-be-barred-from-competing-against-biological-women/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Surely should have the last voice.


Then you shouldn't be talking about it.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.
> This is why there are male and female categories.
> 
> Sports where we make up the rules as we go along are not sports anymore.


Regardless of how many categories you want there to be, there are people born who don't fit into the neat little boxes.  As it seems we all agree that they should be allowed to participate in sports, the only real question is where do these transgendered youths get to play...

My guess is some of them would be a better fit playing with the "boys" and others with the "girls."  And rather then have the government dictate that down to us from-up-on-above, my personal feeling is these decision should be left to the local communities to workout on a case by case basis.  Sometimes you just have to put your trust in people to make the right decision.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Regardless of how many categories you want there to be, there are people born who don't fit into the neat little boxes.  As it seems we all agree that they should be allowed to participate in sports, the only real question is where do these transgendered youths get to play...
> 
> My guess is some of them would be a better fit playing with the "boys" and others with the "girls."  And rather then have the government dictate that down to us from-up-on-above, my personal feeling is these decision should be left to the local communities to workout on a case by case basis.  Sometimes you just have to put your trust in people to make the right decision.


Exactly.
Boys should play with boys and girls with girls.
Where's the confusion here?

Hint : The gender on your birth certificate is a good guideline


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.
> Boys should play with boys and girls with girls.
> Where's the confusion here?


You know what the word transgendered means?  That's the problem I think you're looking for.
Or are you saying these kids shouldn't be allowed to play, because technically they aren't "boys" or "girls"...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You know what the word transgendered means?  That's the problem I think you're looking for.
> Or are you saying these kids shouldn't be allowed to play, because technically they aren't "boys" or "girls"...


They all have a gender on their birth certificate.
If they dont want that one anymore, then find other people with the same issue to compete against.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They already did change the rules.
> Men are winning state titles in women's wrestling and track.
> next up, Olympic Gold.


You have been drug down to a bizarre and creepy state of being.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They all have a gender on their birth certificate.
> If they dont want that one anymore, then find other people with the same issue to compete against.


Well... if the paperwork says they have to be either boys or girls that changes everything.  lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have been drug down to a bizarre and creepy state of being.


I dont do drugs, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... if the paperwork only has two boxes.  lol


Once again, refer back to the birth certificate.
Science.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Once again, refer back to the birth certificate.


Yes the paperwork says.  Powerful argument.  lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes the paperwork says.  Powerful argument.  lol


When my kids were born, the doctor figured it out pretty quick.
Maybe medical school taught him how to identify genders at birth.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When my kids were born, the doctor figured it out pretty quick.
> Maybe medical school taught him how to identify genders at birth.


What if the doctor says they were born with two sets of sex organs?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermaphrodite

But then again, I respect your right to say dumb things just as I respect hermaphrodite kids rights to be treated fairly.  What can I say?  I'm a giver...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What if the doctor says they were born with two sets of sex organs?
> 
> But then again, I respect your right to say dumb things just as I respect transgendered kids rights to be treated fairly.  What can I say?  I'm a giver...


If a hermaphrodite wants to compete in a sport, in the interest of fairness, that athlete would probably be best suited to compete as a male. jmho.
The fact that we are not talking about hermaphrodites here, is just more straw to stuff in your argument.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If a hermaphrodite wants to compete in a sport, in the interest of fairness, that athlete would probably be best suited to compete as a male. jmho.
> The fact that we are not talking about hermaphrodites here, is just more straw to stuff in your argument.


Sometimes I'd agree.  Sometimes I'm sure I wouldn't.  All I'm saying is it's best to leave it up to their parents and the local community to decide.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Sometimes I'd agree.  Sometimes I'm sure I wouldn't.  All I'm saying is it's best to leave it up to their parents and the local community to decide.


What happens when a dude wins a gold medal in a women's event?
Is that just super cool with you?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens when a dude wins a gold medal in a women's event?
> Is that just super cool with you?


Are we talking about youth sports or professional athletes? 

I only mention it because on an Olympic soccer team, 1/3 of the players won't see the field.  Does that make it okay to bench 1/3 of the players on a local AYSO team?  Is that how we're making these choices now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Are we talking about youth sports or professional athletes?
> 
> I only mention it because on an Olympic soccer team, 1/3 of the players won't see the field.  Does that make it okay to bench 1/3 of the players on a local AYSO team?  Is that how we're making these choices now?


Do you ever read read the thread?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you ever read read the thread?


Did you... 



Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want your daughter running against a man or aying competitive soccer in college against a man?
> Do you want tranny's using the same lockers and your kids? Do you want tranny's reading to kids in elementary school?
> Just in case you did not know, I don't.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When my kids were born, the doctor figured it out pretty quick.
> Maybe medical school taught him how to identify genders at birth.


Roughly 1 out of 100 children are born as intersex, showing biological traits for both male and female sexuality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Roughly 1 out of 100 children are born as intersex, showing biological traits for both male and female sexuality.


Yes, keep on lying, roughly my ass.


*How many people are born intersex?*
An estimated *1 in 2,000* children born each year are neither boy nor girl -- they are intersex, part of a group of about 60 conditions that fall under the diagnosis of disorders of sexual development (DSD).
*Intersex Babies: Boy or Girl and Who Decides?*
abcnews.go.com/Health/intersex-children-pose-ethical-dilemma-doctors-parents-genital/story?id=1315


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, keep on lying, roughly my ass.
> 
> 
> *How many people are born intersex?*
> ...


Okay let's use your numbers... 1 per 2000.  So in a nation of 300,000,000+, enough children are born intersex every year to fill how many soccer rosters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Okay let's use your numbers... 1 per 2000.  So in a nation of 300,000,000+, enough children are born intersex every year to fill how many soccer rosters?


Who care?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, keep on lying, roughly my ass.
> 
> 
> *How many people are born intersex?*
> ...


You are using only one part of intersex not the whole range that considers not just visible genital differences but chromosome differences..

https://www.intersexequality.com/how-common-is-intersex-in-humans/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who care?


Let's just put this into context.  That is a hell of a lot more people than are using their body mass as male genital humans to compete against  physically against female genital humans in sporting events that has you up in a rage.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Surely should have the last voice.


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Let's just put this into context.  That is a hell of a lot more people than are using their body mass as male genital humans to compete against  physically against female genital humans in sporting events that has you up in a rage.


Now you are babbling.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why?


Self evident.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you are babbling.


You don't know what the word "babbling" actually means, do you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Self evident.


Why is it? Because they are women? Because they are the only ones who can give birth? Is that why?


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Equestrian



*Geeeez 2outa3 ......do you think before posting.*

*Men competing in WOMEN SPORTS = CHEATING*

*Women competing in MALE SPORTS = GO FOR IT. *
*( Could lead to serious injuries in full contact. )*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your simplistic response is telling.


*Trophies for everyone.....screw competition.
Unless
Men compete in women's sports, then promote the CHEATING !*

*Man are you a twisted individual....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Who is arguing it is equitable?



*You're just demented aren't you.....go on and just admit it.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You don't know what the word "babbling" actually means, do you?


*Oh butt you do ....don't you " Tiny " T.....*

*" To Flow " as in diarrhea. *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why is it? Because they are women? Because they are the only ones who can give birth? Is that why?


Well, I know I will not have to face that decision.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well, I know I will not have to face that decision.


So what is YOUR reason?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what is YOUR reason?


Reason for what? I gave you my reason for why I think women should have the significant say.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Reason for what? I gave you my reason for why I think women should have the significant say.



*As usual 2outta3 is flip flopping like smelly " Tuna " on a hot boat deck......*

*So we are to presume you DO endorse CHEATING based on the Barn shitting*
*expose you just presented over the last 5 - 7 posts......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Reason for what? I gave you my reason for why I think women should have the significant say.


No you didn't. Saying it's self evident is not a reason. So, what's your reason?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Trophies for everyone.....screw competition.*
> *Unless*
> *Men compete in women's sports, then promote the CHEATING !*
> 
> *Man are you a twisted individual....*


Again, you missed it as well, has nothing to do with trophies and everything to do with ego.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No you didn't. Saying it's self evident is not a reason. So, what's your reason?


Again, I as a male will not have to make that decision, so if need be, I will differ to the sex that has to.  Is that clear enough? Of course I don't have to differ, we have a pretty broad consensus and well established law about abortion no matter how often some try to change that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sunshine hates on people he can't control.


Itʻs the socialist way.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 5, 2019)

Enjoy!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, I as a male will not have to make that decision, so if need be, I will differ to the sex that has to.  Is that clear enough? Of course I don't have to differ, we have a pretty broad consensus and well established law about abortion no matter how often some try to change that.


I never asked if you will need to make a decision, want to make a decision or your feelings about the laws on abortion. I asked why you differ the decision on abortion to women. The only possible answer I got out of all that is because they are women , because they are the only ones who can give birth. 

So your reason then is because they are women, correct?


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you missed it as well, has nothing to do with trophies and everything to do with ego.



*Under a rock you shall go.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, I as a male will not have to make that decision, so if need be, I will differ to the sex that has to.  Is that clear enough? Of course I don't have to differ, we have a pretty broad consensus and well established law about abortion no matter how often some try to change that.



*Hmmmm.....*

*You support a Woman's " Right to Choose " ...( I do Also ! )*

*You should support a Woman's " Right to Fair and HONEST " Competition !*

*NO CHEATING !!!!!*

*PERIOD !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Martina Navratilova is excommunicated from the LGBT church*
Jazz Shaw Mar 05, 2019 2:31 PM





You’re not supposed to talk about men playing in women’s sports, madam


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I never asked if you will need to make a decision, want to make a decision or your feelings about the laws on abortion. I asked why you differ the decision on abortion to women. The only possible answer I got out of all that is because they are women , because they are the only ones who can give birth.
> 
> So your reason then is because they are women, correct?


yup.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Martina Navratilova is excommunicated from the LGBT church*
> Jazz Shaw Mar 05, 2019 2:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, this shall work it's way out without a bunch of hysteria.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> In other words, this shall work it's way out without a bunch of hysteria.


So that's what excommunicated means... to whom exactly?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> In other words, this shall work it's way out without a bunch of hysteria.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What makes you say that?


You know the way liberals think, it's their way or the protest way.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know the way liberals think, it's their way or the protest way.


Andy is predictable just like the other libs in here. Tow the party line...


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know the way liberals think, it's their way or the protest way.


Hundreds of paid GOP operatives descended upon South Florida to protest the state's recounts,[1] with at least half a dozen of the demonstrators at Miami-Dade paid by George W. Bush's recount committee.[2] Several of these protesters were identified as Republican staffers and a number later went on to jobs in the Bush administration.[3]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Hundreds of paid GOP operatives descended upon South Florida to protest the state's recounts,[1] with at least half a dozen of the demonstrators at Miami-Dade paid by George W. Bush's recount committee.[2] Several of these protesters were identified as Republican staffers and a number later went on to jobs in the Bush administration.[3]


And? Didn't bush win that recount?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What makes you say that?


Because if you are a female or LBGQT athlete and you are on the other side of any disagreement with Martina, you need to rethink your position.


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And? Didn't bush win that recount?[/QUOTET
> 
> The protest was to stop the recount.  You know, chickens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

So, being a sore loser is nothing new for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Because if you are a female or LBGQT athlete and you are on the other side of any disagreement with Martina, you need to rethink your position.


That is almost a rational thought, so you are on the wrong side of her, right?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is almost a rational thought, so you are on the wrong side of her, right?


I don't think so. I see the need for a dialogue and I think it is a touchy one but folks will figure it out.  I just don't find it earth shattering and certainly not worth 20 posts of shock by you.  I also know that there is not one side that is liberal on this subject. I have an expert on social norms and gender studies on staff.  We had this discussion a couple weeks ago when Martina first spoke out.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Andy is predictable just like the other libs in here. Tow the party line...


Toe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't think so. I see the need for a dialogue and I think it is a touchy one but folks will figure it out.  I just don't find it earth shattering and certainly not worth 20 posts of shock by you.  I also know that there is not one side that is liberal on this subject. I have an expert on social norms and gender studies on staff.  We had this discussion a couple weeks ago when Martina first spoke out.


Ummm..an expert on social norms and gender studies and you're trying to sell that "not one side that is liberal". Not buying that one. Especially coming from an elitist..


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm..an expert on social norms and gender studies and you're trying to sell that "not one side that is liberal". Not buying that one. Especially coming from an elitist..


Which side is the liberal side?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm..an expert on social norms and gender studies and you're trying to sell that "not one side that is liberal". Not buying that one. Especially coming from an elitist..


Well my expert who does not identify as hetero sees the stickiness of the situation. That there is a lack of fairness and like her father, sees that there needs to be discussion on how this is handled. But you can label me elitist if that makes you feel superior.

I am the one who calls her an expert, that and her bachelor of Science in Sociology with a minor in gender studies. I should wait until she finishes her doctorate before I call her renowned expert.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well my expert who does not identify as hetero sees the stickiness of the situation. That there is a lack of fairness and like her father, sees that there needs to be discussion on how this is handled. But you can label me elitist if that makes you feel superior.


Did I mention, I paid for most of that education?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did I mention, I paid for most of that education?


Could you tell, I am really proud of her?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Martina Navratilova is excommunicated from the LGBT church*
> Jazz Shaw Mar 05, 2019 2:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Like any group there are individuals with differing opinions (except t-swallowers who are told how to think and when to think it).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

What agenda?

Canada shows us the endgame of transgender extremism

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 6:41 pm on March 05, 2019

_ 


._



_

A father in British Columbia grew concerned over his 13-year-old daughter’s desire to be a boy. Counselors at school had apparently suggested that the girl (called “Maxine” in this article) start taking testosterone so she could begin to develop a more masculine appearance. The father “expressed concerns” (the mother was apparently okay with it, though why they weren’t both simply horrified is a mystery), but the government stepped in. And now the Supreme Court of Briitish Columbia has issued a ruling in favor of the child and imposing restrictions on the parents.

Jeremiah Keenan, reporter for the Federalist, documented a decision last Wednesday in the Supreme Court of British Columbia. The court ordered that a 14-year-old girl receive testosterone injections without parental consent. The court also declared that if either of her parents referred to her using female pronouns or addressed her by her birth name, the parents could be charged with family violence.

Evidently, the girl’s school counselor encouraged her to identify as a boy as early as the seventh grade. When Maxine—the name used in the Federalist article—turned 13, Dr. Brenden Hursh and his colleagues at the British Columbia Children’s Hospital decided that she, “Should begin taking testosterone injections in order to develop a more masculine appearance.” Keenan reported that while the mother accepted the idea of hormone injections, the girl’s father was “concerned about the permanent ramifications of cross-sex hormones.” Further: “Suspecting that his daughter’s mental health issues might be more of the cause than the effect of her gender dysphoria. He ultimately decided that it would be better for her to wait until she was older before she embarked on any irreversible course of treatment.”

This isn’t some local magistrate or school official we’re talking about here. It’s the Supreme Court of the Provence. They’re not only allowing foreign hormones to be pumped into a thirteen-year-old girl but telling her parents that if they don’t start referring to her using masculine pronouns they will be charged with a crime. How have we come to such a turn of events? As far as I’m concerned, adults can do whatever they want with their bodies if they’re willing to live with and take responsibility for the consequences. But we’re talking about children here.

Of course, part of the blame can be cast equally to the parents and the school. The fact that the mother was going along with the plan and the father was at least willing to entertain the idea after Maxine got a little older shows that the kid was off to a rocky start. There’s so much transgender obsession showing up in the news and spreading through schools that she could easily have been led down this path through both peer and familial influence. But the school counselor was actively encouraging the child to consider this in seventh grade. The kid was barely past puberty at that point and doubtless going through all of the confusion and maturation issues everyone faces at that age.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

What agenda?

Teachers’ Union President, Transgender Advocate Push LGBTQ Agenda on Kindergartners
12 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/05/teachers-union-president-transgender-advocate-push-lgbtq-agenda-to-kindergartners/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjphJCKxO3gAhVthq0KHe-XCgoQlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw1zuSPUJRqOHdnIxJ8db86Z


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What agenda?
> 
> Teachers’ Union President, Transgender Advocate Push LGBTQ Agenda on Kindergartners
> 12 hours ago
> ...


To think I was thinking about moving to NoVA...SMH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> To think I was thinking about moving to NoVA...SMH


Word.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Word.


Talking to yourself again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well my expert who does not identify as hetero sees the stickiness of the situation. That there is a lack of fairness and like her father, sees that there needs to be discussion on how this is handled. But you can label me elitist if that makes you feel superior.
> 
> I am the one who calls her an expert, that and her bachelor of Science in Sociology with a minor in gender studies. I should wait until she finishes her doctorate before I call her renowned expert.


When you Google elitist sports what do you find? What sport is your daughter a professional in again? 

Of course your kid is an expert. She agrees with you so she must be an expert. Comedy...


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> In other words, this shall work it's way out without a bunch of hysteria.



*There's nothing to " Work " out....!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like any group there are individuals with differing opinions (except t-swallowers who are told how to think and when to think it).



*YOU are a full on pussy.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well my expert who does not identify as hetero sees the stickiness of the situation. That there is a lack of fairness and like her father, sees that there needs to be discussion on how this is handled. But you can label me elitist if that makes you feel superior.
> 
> I am the one who calls her an expert, that and her bachelor of Science in Sociology with a minor in gender studies. I should wait until she finishes her doctorate before I call her renowned expert.



*" Gender Studies "........*

*I think you need to " Study " yourself.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

How fucked up is this kid gonna be?


Dave Urbanski
* Transgender male — who was impregnated by gay partner — gives birth *
*'I've always wanted to be a father'*







You might recall a story a couple of months back about a San Antonio couple who were expecting a baby — although amid unusual circumstances.


In short: Wyley, a transgender male, became pregnant courtesy of Stephan, a gay man.










*What's the background?*
Wyley — who was born female — had been on testosterone treatments and sports a beard, deeper voice, and has had breast-removal surgery. But Wyley still possessed a vagina.

Stephan learned about Wyley's female genitalia after the couple met on the gay dating app Grindr, and their relationship proceeded anyway — but the lingering question was, "Can Wyley become pregnant?"

The answer, the couple thought, was "no" due to Wyley's testosterone treatments.

But then Wyley started experiencing "morning sickness" and then learned of the pregnancy at 11 weeks — a circumstance that "definitely was not planned," Wyley said, adding that "I am a man, and I am actually pregnant."










The transgender male pregnancy became the subject of an "Extreme Love" episode about the couple.

*And then*
Now Wyley Simpson and Stephan Gaeth — who revealed their last names for a KENS-TV report — have a baby they've named Rowan Fox.








"I've always wanted to be a father," Simpson told the station. "And even though it happened this way, and wasn't planned, I was just like, 'Let's do it.'"

Gaeth told KENS he hadn't planned to be a parent so soon but did his best to prepare for it.

"I was really unsure. And then ... it felt right, and it felt better as we talked about it," Gaeth added to the station. "We did a lot of talking, a lot of preparing. We went to prenatal yoga together, we watched a lot of videos online, and figured out our birth plan together."

The couple told KENS that Rowan is easygoing and likes to eat a lot.








*What's next?*
Simpson and Gaeth added to the station they first will visit family and then travel the country.

"It used to just be about our schedule ... but he runs the show now," Simpson told KENS, pointing at Rowan.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> When you Google elitist sports what do you find? What sport is your daughter a professional in again?
> 
> Of course your kid is an expert. She agrees with you so she must be an expert. Comedy...


I would never Google elitist sports or elitist anything. Funny you would think what she does is elite but she is not bad at what she does. She works incredibly hard at it.  Sorry you don't get my humor about my last one that just graduated.  You have gotten so sour.  Nono and Joe have had a negative affect on you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would never Google elitist sports or elitist anything. Funny you would think what she does is elite but she is not bad at what she does. She works incredibly hard at it.  Sorry you don't get my humor about my last one that just graduated.  You have gotten so sour.  Nono and Joe have had a negative affect on you.


Of course you would never Google it, your an elitist. You don't want to be reminded of that. What Universities did your girls attend again? Oh, and I'm sure your kid works hard at her (not sure of the pronounn to use) craft especially if your Keeper is any indication of how hard your kids work. But that has no bearing on you being an elitist.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course you would never Google it, your an elitist. You don't want to be reminded of that. What Universities did your girls attend again? Oh, and I'm sure your kid works hard at her (not sure of the pronounn to use) craft especially if your Keeper is any indication of how hard your kids work. But that has no bearing on you being an elitist.


Let me see.  I dropped out of college.  Been married for the second time for over 25 years.  Live in Murrieta not Beverly Hills. Still mow my own lawn. Work my ass off and do what I have to for my family and the company I work for.  I find that anything but elite.  My kids, Oldest dropped out of Fresno to ride professionally, most months her groom makes more money than she does. Second one went to Ohio State and works her ass off on construction sites. The baby just finished her degree and just started working with in residence at risk foster kids, while she applies to PHD programs. Really elite except for most people are just like me.  Work hard, keep family close and do our best. I think you finding that elitist says much more about you than me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would never Google elitist sports or elitist anything. Funny you would think what she does is elite but she is not bad at what she does. She works incredibly hard at it.  Sorry you don't get my humor about my last one that just graduated.  You have gotten so sour.  Nono and Joe have had a negative affect on you.


Funny, my mother was a show judge, dressage, show jumping, etc. I wasn't into it too much until I was 11 or 12 . . . then I started to appreciate it.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would never Google elitist sports or elitist anything. Funny you would think what she does is elite but she is not bad at what she does. She works incredibly hard at it.  Sorry you don't get my humor about my last one that just graduated.  You have gotten so sour.  Nono and Joe have had a negative affect on you.




*No.....You should leave your offspring/linage OUT of discussions you*
*engage in on this Forum......*

*You cannot and will not carry on an honest discussion due to *
*your inability to post the TRUTH...*

*You constantly revert to your Salesman Bullshit that only works*
*on low IQ Drunk customers at a remote four corners bar in the *
*deep woods......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, my mother was a show judge, dressage, show jumping, etc. I wasn't into it too much until I was 11 or 12 . . . then I started to appreciate it.



*Case in Point .......above !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Let me see.  I dropped out of college.  Been married for the second time for over 25 years.  Live in Murrieta not Beverly Hills. Still mow my own lawn. Work my ass off and do what I have to for my family and the company I work for.  I find that anything but elite.  My kids, Oldest dropped out of Fresno to ride professionally, most months her groom makes more money than she does. Second one went to Ohio State and works her ass off on construction sites. The baby just finished her degree and just started working with in residence at risk foster kids, while she applies to PHD programs. Really elite except for most people are just like me.  Work hard, keep family close and do our best. I think you finding that elitist says much more about you than me.


Crying "Elitist!" seems to be a sign of an inferiority complex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Case in Point .......above !*


Mature, well adjusted individuals can openly discuss these kinds of things, obviously that leaves you out.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, my mother was a show judge, dressage, show jumping, etc. I wasn't into it too much until I was 11 or 12 . . . then I started to appreciate it.


My kids first horse was a paint that originally did some cutting.  Not the makings of  a great show jumper. If he decided he did not want to go over, he would duck out as fast as a the cutting horse he was meant to be. Her second horse was her love and of course she broke her leg and ended up being a brood mare. That was her beginnings.  No million dollar horses just what the family could afford.  Now she has about 20 horses in her barn, four employees and struggles to make ends meet while working 50-60 hours a week with one day off and of course that is the day she dos here accounting. But she also has a horse that was due for glue and now jumps Grand Prix because of her tenacity and work. And of course, plates and screws in her ankle, concussions and a bad back.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mature, well adjusted individuals can openly discuss these kinds of things, obviously that leaves you out.



*Why must you always " Profess " what you display your not......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My kids first horse was a paint that originally did some cutting.  Not the makings of  a great show jumper. If he decided he did not want to go over, he would duck out as fast as a the cutting horse he was meant to be. Her second horse was her love and of course she broke her leg and ended up being a brood mare. That was her beginnings.  No million dollar horses just what the family could afford.  Now she has about 20 horses in her barn, four employees and struggles to make ends meet while working 50-60 hours a week with one day off and of course that is the day she dos here accounting. But she also has a horse that was due for glue and now jumps Grand Prix because of her tenacity and work. And of course, plates and screws in her ankle, concussions and a bad back.



*
Congrats !
Very Successful.

Now about your issues.........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My kids first horse was a paint that originally did some cutting.  Not the makings of  a great show jumper. If he decided he did not want to go over, he would duck out as fast as a the cutting horse he was meant to be. Her second horse was her love and of course she broke her leg and ended up being a brood mare. That was her beginnings.  No million dollar horses just what the family could afford.  Now she has about 20 horses in her barn, four employees and struggles to make ends meet while working 50-60 hours a week with one day off and of course that is the day she dos here accounting. But she also has a horse that was due for glue and now jumps Grand Prix because of her tenacity and work. And of course, plates and screws in her ankle, concussions and a bad back.


They clone polo ponies . . . just saying.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Let me see.  I dropped out of college.  Been married for the second time for over 25 years.  Live in Murrieta not Beverly Hills. Still mow my own lawn. Work my ass off and do what I have to for my family and the company I work for.  I find that anything but elite.  My kids, Oldest dropped out of Fresno to ride professionally, most months her groom makes more money than she does. Second one went to Ohio State and works her ass off on construction sites. The baby just finished her degree and just started working with in residence at risk foster kids, while she applies to PHD programs. Really elite except for most people are just like me.  Work hard, keep family close and do our best. I think you finding that elitist says much more about you than me.


Don't take it up with me.. take it up with Google. Maybe you can sell them your story and convince them to remove equestrian activities from the elitist list. Murrieta is not Bev Hills, thankfully, but if you're interested in a nice $9.9 million dollar home in Murtown I can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Good article:

The conversation surrounding the topic of transgender athletes competing in women’s sports events continue. Former Olympic swimmer Sharron Davies spoke to Sky News in an interview, stating publicly the issues she is seeing with the increasing number of transgender women claiming victories in women’s sports in the United States. Davies said she knows a lot of other female athletes who are scared to voice their concerns about transgender women, who were born male, competing in women’s sports. Many are afraid of being labeled "non-PC," or accused of hate speech if they were to address the issue.  “And that’s what I think is wrong with this debate. Why should we label someone who has a different view as you as transphobic?” the former British Olympian said, calling for open and honest conversation.  Rachel McKinnon, a male who identifies as a transgender woman, won the women’s sprint in the 2018 UCI Masters Track Cycling World Championships. McKinnon has accused Davies of “sharing hate speech,” calling her a “transphobe.”  Concerning the accusations, Davies stuck to her position.  “I’m still going to stick to my point of view [which] is that, unfortunately, if you’re a transgender woman you will have spent a fair bit of your life and puberty as a man, or as a boy, and you would have the male benefits that that would give you, and that makes it an unfair playing field for other women. So, I think this is just about sport, I don’t think we need to get personal,” Davies said. “I’m here to fight for the rights of women that want to have a level playing field.”   

We don’t see transgender women transition over to men competing as men because they’re at a disadvantage. And the opposite happens with women, they end up with an advantage,” Davies said in her interview with Sky News.  Davies pointed out that 17 states in the US allow young boys to compete as women up to the age of 18 without any “chemical intervention whatsoever,” which includes not reducing their testosterone. “So those girls are at a massive disadvantage,” Davies concluded. She also indicated combat sports pose certain safety issues to women competing against transgender women. Advocates for transgender women in sports, such as Rachel McKinnon, have said this is not purely about sports, but is a human rights issue.  “We cannot have a woman legally recognized as a trans woman in society, and not be recognized that way in sports,” McKinnon told USA Today.  McKinnon argued that “focusing on performance advantage is largely irrelevant because this is a rights issue. We shouldn’t be worried about trans people taking over the Olympics. We should be worried about their fairness and human rights instead.” “This is bigger than sports, and it’s about human rights,” McKinnon said to USA Today, comparing transgender integration issues to the racial desegregation of sports.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Good article:
> 
> The conversation surrounding the topic of transgender athletes competing in women’s sports events continue. Former Olympic swimmer Sharron Davies spoke to Sky News in an interview, stating publicly the issues she is seeing with the increasing number of transgender women claiming victories in women’s sports in the United States. Davies said she knows a lot of other female athletes who are scared to voice their concerns about transgender women, who were born male, competing in women’s sports. Many are afraid of being labeled "non-PC," or accused of hate speech if they were to address the issue.  “And that’s what I think is wrong with this debate. Why should we label someone who has a different view as you as transphobic?” the former British Olympian said, calling for open and honest conversation.  Rachel McKinnon, a male who identifies as a transgender woman, won the women’s sprint in the 2018 UCI Masters Track Cycling World Championships. McKinnon has accused Davies of “sharing hate speech,” calling her a “transphobe.”  Concerning the accusations, Davies stuck to her position.  “I’m still going to stick to my point of view [which] is that, unfortunately, if you’re a transgender woman you will have spent a fair bit of your life and puberty as a man, or as a boy, and you would have the male benefits that that would give you, and that makes it an unfair playing field for other women. So, I think this is just about sport, I don’t think we need to get personal,” Davies said. “I’m here to fight for the rights of women that want to have a level playing field.”
> 
> We don’t see transgender women transition over to men competing as men because they’re at a disadvantage. And the opposite happens with women, they end up with an advantage,” Davies said in her interview with Sky News.  Davies pointed out that 17 states in the US allow young boys to compete as women up to the age of 18 without any “chemical intervention whatsoever,” which includes not reducing their testosterone. “So those girls are at a massive disadvantage,” Davies concluded. She also indicated combat sports pose certain safety issues to women competing against transgender women. Advocates for transgender women in sports, such as Rachel McKinnon, have said this is not purely about sports, but is a human rights issue.  “We cannot have a woman legally recognized as a trans woman in society, and not be recognized that way in sports,” McKinnon told USA Today.  McKinnon argued that “focusing on performance advantage is largely irrelevant because this is a rights issue. We shouldn’t be worried about trans people taking over the Olympics. We should be worried about their fairness and human rights instead.” “This is bigger than sports, and it’s about human rights,” McKinnon said to USA Today, comparing transgender integration issues to the racial desegregation of sports.


https://www.christianheadlines.com/blog/female-athlete-calling-for-fairness-in-women-s-sports-accused-of-transphobia.html

"*WE KNOW OUR AUDIENCE"*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Transgender Madness
SALLY ZELIKOVSKY
Has anyone rationally analyzed the direction we are heading along the gender fluid turnpike?  If we don’t set some guidelines soon, we’ll be cruising ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/transgender_madness.html


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Transgender Madness
> SALLY ZELIKOVSKY
> Has anyone rationally analyzed the direction we are heading along the gender fluid turnpike?  If we don’t set some guidelines soon, we’ll be cruising ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/transgender_madness.html



It just seems weird that you guys are outraged the government broke up David Koresh's sex party down in Waco, but these two guys need the full weight of the government's boot because they are a threat to America?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It just seems weird that you guys are outraged the government broke up David Koresh's sex party down in Waco, but these two guys need the full weight of the government's boot because they are a threat to America?


Assumption much...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

WATCH: Muslim Parents, Students Protest Outside School Over LGBT Curriculum: 'Shame! Shame! Shame!'
 
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44391/watch-muslim-parents-students-protest-outside-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Don't threaten him with a good time,

*CHELSEA MANNING JAILED; REFUSING TO TESTIFY AGAINST WIKILEAKS...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Muslim Parents, Students Protest Outside School Over LGBT Curriculum: 'Shame! Shame! Shame!'
> View attachment 4138
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/44391/watch-muslim-parents-students-protest-outside-amanda-prestigiacomo


Just one more thing you have in common.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't threaten him with a good time,
> 
> *CHELSEA MANNING JAILED; REFUSING TO TESTIFY AGAINST WIKILEAKS...*


Which t is up next? . . . something they have in common.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Addadicktomes for all !
*Trans Iowans can use Medicaid to pay for transitions...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just one more thing you have in common.



*Wow.......Full on hypocrite you are.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wow.......Full on hypocrite you are.*


I can't explain everything for you (and your fellow t-swallowers in here).


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can't explain everything for you (and your fellow t-swallowers in here).



*You have an " Oral " fixation coupled with poor research abilities.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have an " Oral " fixation coupled with poor research abilities.....*


You are a willfully ignorant liar who has to make things up to make yourself feel better/worthy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a willfully ignorant liar who has to make things up to make yourself feel better/worthy.


*I am a " Willfully " unapologetic  poster who circulates the truth after you have " Willfully " displayed*
*your lack of intelligence while trying to distract from your obvious lack of self worth.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I am a " Willfully " unapologetic  poster who circulates the truth after you have " Willfully " displayed*
> *your lack of intelligence while trying to distract from your obvious lack of self worth.....*


When you ignore facts like you do your intelligence is questioned. You question others intelligence because they don't agree with your hand fed opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It just seems weird that you guys are outraged the government broke up David Koresh's sex party down in Waco, but these two guys need the full weight of the government's boot because they are a threat to America?


Outraged?


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you ignore facts like you do your intelligence is questioned. You question others intelligence because they don't agree with your hand fed opinion.





*Wrong .....*
*You post/support UNVERIFIED statements that have been proven wrong time after time.....*

*Look at your above post....no facts, just a parroted narrative that can be found at*
*any MSM outlet...*

*You're way out of your league, at this point you should step back awhile ... a self evaluation*
*is in order.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wrong .....*
> *You post/support UNVERIFIED statements that have been proven wrong time after time.....*
> 
> *Look at your above post....no facts, just a parroted narrative that can be found at*
> ...


Thank you for proving my point, right on point and you can't even see it, hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for proving my point, right on point and you can't even see it, hilarious!


*Nice projection Rodent...quick, call Adam Schiff for Brains support line.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Not right in the head,

*Black Trans Woman Arrested in NYC Chemical Attack on White Couple...*


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just one more thing you have in common.


Joe supports intolerance, except he’s against intolerance of hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe supports intolerance, except he’s against intolerance of hate.


You lefties are the most intolerant bunch on the planet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

*Debra Messing Apologizes for Excluding ‘women who don’t have a vagina’ from International Women’s Day*
9,633


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lefties are the most intolerant bunch on the planet.


More projection on your part.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

TheBlaze
LGBT hero who became first legal nonbinary person renounces 'sham' transgender life, becomes man again
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/12/jamie-shupe-non-binary-sham/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjll8XU_v7gAhVQb60KHXfVByoQlO8DMAp6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw2k4eG3-5xz_I1quOujr_Rt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

MARCH 12, 2019

*School suspends Christian student who posted Bible verses in response to LGBTQ pride flags — and her video goes viral*

_





BRENDAN SMIALOWSKI/AFP/Getty Images
SARAH TAYLOR

An Ohio high school student says that her school suspended her for posting Bible verses at school in response to a bevy of flying LGBTQ pride flags.

The student, Gabby Helsinger, believes that the school's decision to suspend her was unreasonable and unfair.

*What are the details?*
In a video shared on Facebook, Gabby said that she felt the need to write down and post Bible verses around the school after it had been inundated with rainbow pride flags.

Gabby shared a video on Facebook that detailed her experience, which reportedly took place last week.

"So, on Thursday when I got to school, I see that there were pride flags, posters around my school," she said in the video, explaining that the school's Gay-Straight Alliance had put up the flags. "And I felt the need to write down some Bible verses so I could put them around my school. And I wrote them down and I put them around the lockers, the walls."


Gabby said that she went on with the rest of her day, but noticed that some of the teachers had begun the process of taking down her Bible verse-themed notes.

"The next day," she continued, "I got called to the office and there is a letter that says that I have an ISS, which is an in-school suspension, and the reason why I have it is because 'abuse of others, disrespect, rudeness' because I put Bible verses up 'targeting [the school's Gay-Straight Alliance] organization.'

"I did not know what the GSA organization was or meant," she added, but noted that she believed her suspension was because the school places higher importance on inclusivity rather than students' religious beliefs.

"Seeing that there [were] people in my school that needed help," she added, "they don't need to be living in the confusion of wondering if they should be gay, bi, lesbian, trans — anything like that. And I know that God is the only way that they can be healed by that, and that's why I did it."

Gabby insisted that she was not, in any way, "targeting any kind of organization."

When she was in the principal's office over the incident, Gabby said the principal asked why she'd post Bible verses in the school.

"I said, 'Because I wanted to spread the word of God,'" Gabby explained. "And then [the principal] goes, 'Well, did you have permission?' And I said, 'No.' I didn't know you had to have permission because people do it a lot — putting Post-It notes on people's lockers, so I just did it."

The video featuring Gabby and her story has been viewed over 40,000 times at the time of this writing.

*What else?*
Gabby's mother, Tina, said that she believes her daughter is being unfairly targeted for her Christian beliefs.

In a Facebook post, Tina wrote, "Lebanon [High School] celebrates evil and punishes righteousness!!

"I appealed the punishment stating 'Posting a Bible verse is not abuse of others, disrespect/insolence/rudeness and in no way was it targeting GSA," she added. "But the school principal, Scott Butler, says 'Gabby was targeting the GSA organization."

Faithwire spoke with Lebanon City School Superintendent Todd Yohey. Yohey would not release information about specific disciplinary actions against specific students, but did, however, confirm that the school's code of conduct does not prohibit "the sharing or posting of religious text or imagery on school grounds," according to the outlet.
_


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MARCH 12, 2019
> 
> *School suspends Christian student who posted Bible verses in response to LGBTQ pride flags — and her video goes viral*
> 
> ...


That misguided young girl should clearly be taken out of that school by her ignorant, Sharia-esque parents and placed in a religious school. Either that, or learn how to practice American values.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> That misguided young girl should clearly be taken out of that school by her ignorant, Sharia-esque parents and placed in a religious school. Either that, or learn how to practice American values.


1st Amendment.
Look it up.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> That misguided young girl should clearly be taken out of that school by her ignorant, Sharia-esque parents and placed in a religious school. Either that, or learn how to practice American values.



*Your neighbors dog is barking.....call animal control.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Progress,






*Brilliant: Spain Combines Boys and Girls Basketball Leagues*
Bonchie


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Progress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No I would NOT want to ref that joke of a " New " League....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No I would NOT want to ref that joke of a " New " League....*


Problem being?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*“TransParents” Complain of Not Having Trans Kids as They Force the Lifestyle On Them*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Newsies Downplay Fact That NYC Woman Charged in Alleged Anti-White Hate Crime Spree Is Transgender*
Sister Toldjah
Read More


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *“TransParents” Complain of Not Having Trans Kids as They Force the Lifestyle On Them*
> Brandon Morse


Did a trans beat you up or something?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Problem being?


*The fact that YOU have to ask that says a lot about YOU.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The fact that YOU have to ask that says a lot about YOU.......*


And what is that? Go ahead use your words, you can do it, come on little man tell us your story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did a trans beat you up or something?


Nope, just showing you dummies how you are supporting the trashing of American values.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 253963, member: 1707"

And what is that? Go ahead use your words, you can do it, 
come on little man tell us your story.


/QUOTE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 253963, member: 1707"
> 
> And what is that? Go ahead use your words, you can do it,
> come on little man tell us your story.
> ...


Poor thing, you haven't the cognitive ability to illuminate your assertions that you simply blurt out . . . something you heard somewhere and are simply parroting, how dizzy of you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 253986, member: 1707"

Poor thing, you haven't the cognitive ability to illuminate
your assertions that you simply blurt out . . . something you 
heard somewhere and are simply parroting, how dizzy of you.

*Tickle ..Tickle....you ignorant pickle...*

/QUOTE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

*World Cup champions Ashlyn Harris and Ali Krieger are engaged*

        Which one is which?

Fa
Ali Krieger (left) and Ashlyn Harris (right) announced their engagement. (Getty Images)

Ashlyn Harris and Ali Krieger, FIFA Women’s World Cup champions and club teammates, announced they are engaged


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *World Cup champions Ashlyn Harris and Ali Krieger are engaged*
> 
> Which one is which?
> 
> ...


That is awesome.  Congratulations to them both!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is awesome.  Congratulations to them both!


I can't seem to picture them in their soccer unis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nope, just showing you dummies how you are supporting the trashing of American values.


How's that? . . . this, if of course you were to actually acquiesce, should be priceless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? . . . this, if of course you were to actually acquiesce, should be priceless.


Acquies this you dick.
Nolte: Houston Library Allowed Sex Offender to Read to Kids During Drag Queen Storytime

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/16/nolte-houston-library-allowed-sex-offender-to-read-to-kids-during-drag-queen-storytime/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi6sIr804fhAhVHjFQKHdJCD-EQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw1Cq_zQ7YymFm17LieWrGtH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

I fucking knew it.

ALL IN THE FAMILY: Barack Obama's brother asks if Michelle is 'Michael'...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/all-in-the-family-barack-obamas-brother-asks-if-michelle-is-michael/


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

..............................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*School Lets Transgender Advocate Address Kindergartners, Says It Informed Parents They Could Opt Out. This Report Says District Lied. *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

It's time to clean house.
*Pope Refuses Resignation of Cardinal Convicted of Sex Abuse Cover Up...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*British journalist investigated by police for … misgendering child of trans activist*
Allahpundit Mar 20, 2019 2:01 PM





Good lord.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's time to clean house.
> *Pope Refuses Resignation of Cardinal Convicted of Sex Abuse Cover Up...*


http://www.bishop-accountability.org/news2015/07_08/2015_07_02_AmericanAgainsttheTeaPartyi_These24.htm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> http://www.bishop-accountability.org/news2015/07_08/2015_07_02_AmericanAgainsttheTeaPartyi_These24.htm


I will personally shoot all these douches in the head if so authorized by LE after I shoot the douche that goes by AmericanAgainstthe TeaParty.
He sounds like a real asshole, just like the people who read that shit.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *World Cup champions Ashlyn Harris and Ali Krieger are engaged*
> 
> Which one is which?
> 
> ...



*The Suit.*

*Can a couple play on the same team ?*

*Wouldn't that create problems with liability ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Parents Refuse To Facilitate 'Sex Change' Of Autistic Son, So Authorities Threaten To Put Him In Foster Care
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44895/teen-boy-autism-taken-parents-because-they-refuse-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? . . . this, if of course you were to actually acquiesce, should be priceless.


I can see you now. Sitting with your Thesaurus as you post...

I've never seen anyone try as hard as you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Ah yes the religious intolerance of the sway-back t-swallower (sometimes referred to as a troll-maximus), not a rare species, but a particularly ignorant one.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

If this were today Timmy here would have one of those weirdo alt-right beards like Trump's campaign manager and Gavin McInnes





Ricky Fandango said:


>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Streisand says Michael Jackson accusers were 'thrilled to be there' and his 'sexual needs were his sexual needs'...

By GINA SALAMONE
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS |
MAR 22, 2019







Barbra Streisand, seen here with Michael Jackson at a 1986 event in Los Angeles, said the men accusing him of sexually abusing them as kids were "thrilled to be there." (Mark Avery)



Barbra Streisand is under fire for comments she made about two men accusing Michael Jackson of sexually assaulting them as children.

The legendary singer and actress said that Wade Robson and James Safechuck — whose allegations against the late King of Pop resurfaced in the recent documentary “Leaving Neverland" — “were thrilled to be there” and that what allegedly happened to them “didn’t kill them."


Streisand, 76, made the strange comments to British newspaper The Times in a piece out Friday, in which she also said that Jackson’s “sexual needs were his sexual needs.”

She says she “absolutely” believes the allegations of abuse by Robson and Safechuck, but puts more blame on their parents than The Gloved One.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Streisand says Michael Jackson accusers were 'thrilled to be there' and his 'sexual needs were his sexual needs'...
> 
> By GINA SALAMONE
> NEW YORK DAILY NEWS |
> ...


Who gives a shit about that kinda shit besides the people involved? Do you watch all the entertainment shows while reading gossip and tabloid magazines?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a shit about that kinda shit besides the people involved? Do you watch all the entertainment shows while reading gossip and tabloid magazines?


Just making sure you know who is on your side of the aisle, a bunch of degenerates.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making sure you know who is on your side of the aisle, a bunch of degenerates.


Yes, yes, who said they were on "my side"? but there are, "fine . . . fine people, ON BOTH SIDES!" You just keep digging up tabloid journalism to make yourself feel better about siding with white nationalist, Putin, Kim and traitors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, who said they were on "my side"? but there are, "fine . . . fine people, ON BOTH SIDES!" You just keep digging up tabloid journalism to make yourself feel better about siding with white nationalist, Putin, Kim and traitors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4298


It's nice to see them laugh, they never do, it almost looks sincere, at least on her part, he can't do sincere.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's nice to see them laugh, they never do, it almost looks sincere, at least on her part, he can't do sincere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4301


It's nice to see him show respect for once in his life . . . is that his future in the casket?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Proof at last: Women and men born to be different...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

MARCH 26, 2019
*A genderbread world*
By Simon de Hundehutte
Sometimes you come across something so strange and far-left that you can't seem to express your opposition without sounding over the top and nutty yourself.  I recently encountered just such a situation regarding... sex.

Have Americans gone collectively and completely mad?  I mean, who in their right mind can actually think that there are not just two sexes, male and female?  What kind of science-deniers -- let alone nature and God-deniers -- think that a boy isn't born a boy and a girl isn't born a girl?  That testosterone and estrogen, and that X/Y chromosomes, not whim, determine sex?  And, not only that, when someone says there are many sexes or ways to interpret gender and who are you to say that there aren't, why aren't people saying, "Are you _nuts?!_"

Why are the lunatics in America running the asylum?  And why are the normal people being called abnormal -- and then just sitting back and accepting the label?  Why did we-the-normal suddenly become we-the-silent?

It's not hard to see that George Orwell absolutely nailed it when he said:

"We have now sunk to a depth at which restatement of the obvious is the first duty of intelligent men."






Have we finally come to that Orwellian land of "2 + 2 = 5"?

Hey, I know I'm guilty.  I should be going to a high-school girls track meet where a boy-who-is convinced-he's-a-girl is running, and hold up a sign that says, "Go Testosterone, Beat Estrogen!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*War on Women: Transgender “Women” Bully Rape Crisis Center, Get Funding Pulled*
Sister Toldjah
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/03/26/breaking-charges-actor-jussie-smollett-dropped/


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> If this were today Timmy here would have one of those weirdo alt-right beards like Trump's campaign manager and Gavin McInnes


Does your Dad know you're a racist? Or is he one too?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MARCH 26, 2019
> *A genderbread world*
> By Simon de Hundehutte
> Sometimes you come across something so strange and far-left that you can't seem to express your opposition without sounding over the top and nutty yourself.  I recently encountered just such a situation regarding... sex.
> ...


The libs in here just follow along, being led by the nose to a false truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

TheBlaze
Christian school leaves athletic conference over transgender rules allowing boys to compete as girls
8 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/27/christian-school-leaves-athletic-conference-over-transgender-rules-allowing-boys-to-compete-as-girls/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjizvGyi6PhAhWGHjQIHalWC68QlO8DMAB6BAgGEAU&usg=AOvVaw0cacG2ZQGcyaOyHMywHQIH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

NEWS
Arizona sued over curriculum that bans positive portrayal of 'homosexual lifestyle' in schools
by Marissa Higgins, Daily Kos Staff 20 61
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1846450


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes the religious intolerance of the sway-back t-swallower (sometimes referred to as a troll-maximus), not a rare species, but a particularly ignorant one.



*So you Rodent endorse the practices that have been exposed regarding the Muslim Religion, yet*
*ridicule others.......Nice....... Your posting history shows where your loyalties lay.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So you Rodent endorse the practices that have been exposed regarding the Muslim Religion, yet*
> *ridicule others.......Nice....... Your posting history shows where your loyalties lay.*


Nice gymnastics there, but with all that effort you still came up empty.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice gymnastics there, but with all that effort you still came up empty.



*No I didn't.....you can see the sideline.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's nice to see him show respect for once in his life . . . is that his future in the casket?


Ain't none of us living here alive pinhead....


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Run Little Rodent Run......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ain't none of us living here alive pinhead....


Did that makes sense when you typed it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did that makes sense when you typed it?


*Super*
*Stupid *
*Sweaty*
*Socialist*

*How many S's can a Rodent swallow....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Video: Teen Vogue Says ‘the Idea that the Body Is Male or Female Is Wrong’
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/04/01/video-teen-vogue-idea-body-male-female-wrong/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjjgdvMqbHhAhVBY6wKHTj4COAQlO8DMAN6BAgHEBE&usg=AOvVaw0fEKQwaCxKoUkRNjQcZ_Xd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Dear Gillette: Morbid Obesity Is Not Beautiful and Only 0.6% of American Adults Identify As Transgender

Posted at 5:18 am on April 06, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 












As if Gillette’s “Toxic Masculinity” ad campaign wasn’t ridiculous enough, the company has managed to do it again.

Their new ad for Venus razors features a morbidly obese model at the beach – wearing a bikini. This massive young woman’s arms are raised as if to show us how proud of her body she is and how empowered she feels.

The caption says, “Go out there and slay the day.”

“Venus is committed to representing beautiful women of all shapes, sizes, and skin types because ALL types of beautiful skin deserve to be shown. We love Anna because she lives out loud and loves her skin no matter how the ‘rules’ say she should display it.”






The reaction on social media was swift and fierce. Here are some of the responses:

“Slay the day? If she don’t get her weight under control it’s only a matter of time before the day slays her. It is incredibly irresponsible to promote such a unhealthy lifestyle.”

“Truly, that is a picture of New Amerika. Female, fat, entitled, and empowered to the max.”

“Gillette: The best a tran can get…”

“All those damn “rules” (heart disease, diabetes, high cholesterol, hypertension, osteoporosis, low life expectancy and quality) who are they to determine what’s right? I’m sure she self-identifies as slim.”

“Maybe she’s slender neutral.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

*234 House Democrats, Two Republicans Co-Sponsor Bill Forcing Schools To Let Male Athletes Compete On Girls’ Sports Teams*
April 11th, 2019
_





Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi laughs before speaking about the Voting Rights Enhancement Act, H.R. 4 on Capitol Hill on Feb. 26, 2019 in Washington, D.C. (Photo by Joshua Roberts/Getty Images)


Every House Democrat but one has co-sponsored a bill requiring schools to allow male athletes who identify as transgender girls to compete on female sports teams.

Democrats’ Equality Act would amend the Civil Rights Act of 1964 to make “sexual orientation and gender identity” protected characteristics under federal anti-discrimination law. Among other things, the bill would force public schools to expand female athletic teams to include biological males who identify as transgender girls.




submitted to a House subcommittee on Tuesday._

“Opponents of equality in athletics for transgender athletes have argued that girls who are transgender have unfair physiological advantages over cisgender girls and as a result, will dominate women’s competitive sports,” Warbelow wrote, calling it not “rooted in fact” that biologically male athletes will outperform their female counterparts.

House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler, a Democrat from New York, made a similar argument during an April 2 hearing his committee held on the legislation. *(RELATED: Biological Male Is Top-Ranked NCAA Track Star)*


“Many states have sexual orientation and gender identity nondiscrimination laws, and all of them still have women’s sports. Arguments about transgender athletes participating in sports in accordance with their gender identity having competitive advantages have not been borne out,” Nadler said in his opening statement.


_





U.S. House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerry Nadler walks to his office at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C., on March 25, 2019. (MANDEL NGAN/AFP/Getty Images)

In Connecticut, one of the states to which Nadler was referring, two male runners have dominated girls’ high school track. A female competitor called the male runners’ advantage “demoralizing.”

Julia Beck, the head of a self-described radical feminist organization, testified against the bill.

The Democrats’ bill would lead to a male invasion of female spaces, including on the athletic field, Beck said in her April 2 testimony. “Men will dominate female sports,” she warned.

Of the 235 Democrats in the House, 234 have co-sponsored the legislation. (That’s not counting Washington, D.C., and Puerto Rico’s non-voting representatives, who also signed on as co-sponsors.)


Reps. John Katko of New York and Brian Fitzpatrick of Pennsylvania are the only House Republicans to co-sponsor the bill.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

APRIL 12, 2019
*Is Transexualism a Disassociative Personality Disorder?*
By Deborah C. Tyler
Through the 1970s a handful of prestigious American medical institutions offered medical and surgical sex-change procedures to patients diagnosed with transsexualism. The Cleveland Clinic had such a unit. Along with the sultans and potentates who flew in to have their dubious tickers fixed, a few men suffering severe disruption in sex identification quietly came to Cleveland to have well-trained doctors treat them in ways that would facilitate their living as if they were women.

These transsexual treatment programs in general hospitals have all closed down. Transsexual medicine traveled the same path as abortion services. It started out being provided in general hospitals in the 1970s, but as society sobered up from the dreadful trip called “choice,” both abortion and transsexual treatment were shut out of hospitals. This is because both kinds of treatments amount to inflicting sickness and systemic failure upon healthy bodies, and both without scientific knowledge of the long-term effects of such “healthcare.” Through the 1980s the abortion and transsexual markets were taken over by specialty clinics such as Planned Parenthood, where providers are political zealots, not healers, and don’t trouble themselves about first doing no harm.

The transsexual unit at the Cleveland Clinic vanished without a trace many years ago. But I know it was there because I was too. I did an internship at that clinic in 1976. I bopped around the clinic lugging my bookbag, wearing a clownishly large white coat. Nobody mistook me for a doctor, or a nurse, or even a grown-up. Of the clinics I rotated through, the most interesting to me was the transsexual unit. This was not because of some lurid curiosity. It was because of all the psychological disorders, the ones that have to do with radical aberrations in identity, called the dissociative states, most remind us of how little psychology knows about what is really going on in this life.

In

	
	
		
		
	


	




the vast literature that comes to us from the Greeks, to cite one example, there are reams of stories about sane men doing terrible things they wouldn’t want to tell their mommas, especially when they are having sex with her. But there are no representations of an otherwise mentally sound man so certain he was a woman he had his penis cut off. In fact, across world cultural or medical literature, tales of the mentally sound transsexual are missing. There are endless chronicles of every kind of deviation of sexuality, transvestism and paraphilias beyond imagination. There are also many accounts of mentally ill persons mutilating themselves. But there is a dearth of literature that describes the current concept of transgenderism (sic), which is of a perfectly sane man, the fellow next door perhaps, a husband and father, who has his penis cut off because he just happened to discover he was a woman after all. The gender fanatics will blather it is fear of persecution that these stories didn’t get told. But that doesn’t ring true. If even a fraction of 1% of rational men were “transgenders” throughout human history, we would have heard more about it.

The medical term "transsexual" did not appear in the _DSM_ until 1980. The “trans” terminologies -- transsexual, trans woman, trans man – are in themselves problematic because the purpose of all therapies, mental and physical, is to restore homeostasis and stability to mind and body. The “trans woman” never becomes a true woman, but is forever in transition, permanently rowing against the tide of biology. But the diagnosis "transsexual" wasn’t meant to last long. By 1980 in American politics the bold vanguard of homosexual empire building needed a new outpost to plant their flag. The mental disorder "transsexualism" was fast-tracked to become a non-disorder, just a happenstance of mind called transgenderism. The _DSM IV_published in 1994 introduced the term ‘gender identity disorder’. Then in the _DSM V_ in 2013, the process of normalizing a gross abnormality in the most fundamental psychological identification of human experience, _i.e._ whether one is a male or a female, was completed. Transgenderism stopped being an identity disorder at all. It became merely a “dysphoria” or an unpleasant feeling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

*Roots of the Left's Acceptance of Pedophilia*
By Steven Kessler
Shockingly, there are people in the liberal media attempting to normalize pedophilia. These media sources range from outlets like Salon.com to peer-reviewed journals to popular cable news media shows.

One would think that a stance against pedophilia would be something we can all agree on, yet here we are. To those with only a cursory understanding of liberalism and liberal ideology, this is shocking. However, to those with an intimate understanding of liberal ideology, this is the next logical threshold when articulating the moral foundations of liberalism.

To understand the path of this logical progression, we must explore the work and thought of Jean Rousseau, the godfather and patron saint of liberalism. Rousseau believed that "man is a being who is naturally good ... and the first movements of nature are always good." Human beings are born naturally benevolent, and our natural goodness means man's impulses and feelings are naturally just and correct, therefore making them moral to follow.

Rousseau believed that man lives in a fictitious utopian "state of nature," which existed prior to civil society. In the state of nature, human beings lived independently; they lived free from the judgments of others; and we necessitated not favors, nor esteem, nor flattery from our neighbors.

Unfortunately, when a person selfishly acquired private property for himself, it caused society's birth, which destroyed the utopian "state of nature" permanently. We are now forever dependent on others, forever subjected to the judgments of our neighbors, and forever faced with the need to garner esteem and flattery. As Arthur Melzer, a scholar of Rousseau, explained, "the dependency relationships formed in society, and the process of psychological corruption they produce, culminate in the _other-directed self-seeker_, who spends his life obsessed with others precisely because he cares only about himself." Human beings pretend to be nice to others simply for their own personal gain. The only reason we are kind is to gain a utilitarian advantage from others, others we do not actually care about. The need to free oneself from the dependence and judgment of others and live freely is the thrust of what is known as the ethic of sincerity, or in this case, insincerity.

As David Gauthier, another Rousseau scholar, observed of Rousseau, "to depend on opinion is to depend on others for one's sentiment of existence. It is to be alienated from oneself." Gauthier quoted Rousseau's moral angst: "I no longer found anything great ... but to be free and virtuous, above fortune and opinion, and to suffice to oneself. Although the shame and fear of hisses kept me from behaving upon these principles at first."

So long as Rousseau was under the tyranny of the esteem of others, he lived a beleaguered life. Rousseau felt a pressure from society to conceal his true nature and live life wearing a mask over his personality. He bemoaned the nature of this constraint in _The first discourse_ (1750):

*More in Home*

*Questioning Global Warming*


One does not dare to appear as what one is. And in this perpetual constraint, men who make up this herd we call society, placed in the same circumstances, will all do the same things, unless more powerful motives prevent them. Thus, one will never know well the person one is dealing with.

Rousseau is fearful of shame and negative opinions from others. He must therefore live the life of a phony, insincere person, perpetually stunted from being himself. To be oneself is the essence of a life sincerely lived.

Melzer identified Rousseau as the first person to canonize this philosophical premise, which defined "the good as being oneself regardless of what one may be" (p. 14). Simply be yourself, and "let go and stop trying. ... I truly find myself when, rejecting all strenuous talk about my higher self, and liberated from shame and guilt, I just freely observe and sincerely acknowledge all that goes on within my soul." Read Jill Locke's description of Rousseau's moral philosophy in _Democracy and the death of shame: Political equality and social disturbance_:

He connected his misery to an unhealthy preoccupation with the impressions of others and the ease with which he could be made to feel ashamed. His narrative of self-loathing and longing to be free from the judgments of others who cast one as undesirable.

Rousseau's true goal in living authentically was escaping the judgment and shame others cast upon him. Being true to oneself means living a life without shame, free of guilt, removed from the opinions of others. For Rousseau, the authentic person is one who is not just free from shame and judgment, but has the opportunity to be whoever he chooses to be.

As the fear of shame is removed from our lives, our notion of what is good, beautiful, and true changes. For Rousseau, "morality itself requires of the individual only that he listen to his heart and yield effortlessly to its present command." We only have to listen to our hearts because of our natural goodness. When Rousseau said, "The first movements of nature are always good," he meant that one "acts only in accord with his impulses and reason." The natural goodness of man means we are devoid of evil inclinations. This natural goodness makes all our actions benevolent, so long as we mean well. As Rousseau said, "I give myself to the impression of the moment without resistance and [even] without scruple; for I am perfectly sure that my heart loves only that which is good."

Tying Rousseau's natural goodness of man, his desire to live without shame, living free from the opinions of others, and his belief that a person must only look inside and be whatever it is he feels inside — however reprehensible it may be — to the modern issue of pedophilia should appear axiomatic. If human beings are naturally good, if they need to only look inside themselves and act on their impulses, which, again, are always moral, then they should.

If those impulses are those of pedophilia, it is logical, according to Rousseau and his acolytes, to act upon them. Society needs to refrain from judging the rapists and molesters of the world because that's just who they are on the inside, and because of our natural goodness, all of their impulses are moral and worth following.

I submit that pedophilia is the final frontier, but then again, who knows? So long as the liberals believe morality consists in living authentically, looking within, and living a life without shame, the boundaries of socially acceptable behavior will move in directions and places our ancestors could have never imagined.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Roots of the Left's Acceptance of Pedophilia*
> By Steven Kessler
> Shockingly, there are people in the liberal media attempting to normalize pedophilia. These media sources range from outlets like Salon.com to peer-reviewed journals to popular cable news media shows.
> 
> ...


How else would creepy Joe have a shot at POTUS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

*Liberal Feminist Mother Warns Transgender Activists Are Taking Control of Mental Health Profession*



_





Scott Olson/Getty Images
DR. SUSAN BERRY 16 Apr 2019 
*A liberal feminist mother of a gender-dysphoric teen warns parents that transgender activists are ensuring it will soon be “nearly impossible” to find a mental health professional who is willing to help these children evaluate their self-perceptions.*



“I quickly discovered that it is nearly impossible to find therapists who do this kind of work,” wrote the anonymous mother in a piece that appeared at the Federalist Tuesday. “If a girl presents as transgender today, the vast majority of therapists will immediately affirm the girl’s declared gender identity and ask her what steps she would like to take toward transition.”



Currently, transgender activists are celebrating their success in pressing lawmakers in 16 states and the District of Columbia to ban what they call “conversion therapy.” These political supporters of gender ideology claim therapists who do not immediately affirm the perception of young people claiming to be a gender that is incompatible with their biological sex are “harmful” and “abusive” and must be outlawed.

As the anonymous Federalist writer discovered, most mental health professionals from the states in which “conversion therapy” is now banned will not be willing to help a child explore his or her feelings or perceptions about sexual identity.

The mother wrote:


I interviewed at least a dozen therapists in search of one who could help my daughter examine her feelings and motivations. I finally resorted to paying out-of-pocket for my daughter to talk online to a therapist who lives in another state. I know I am not alone. I belong to an online support group of nearly 1,500 parents of gender dysphoric youth. Finding therapists who provide standard mental health therapy rather than automatic affirmation is a frustration for most of us.

Mental health professionals who work with children in states in which the transgender activists have successfully banned traditional therapy with children would be risking their licenses and their livelihood if they took on such cases.

“The goal of anti-conversion therapy bills is to ban mental health therapists from using conversion therapy with minors,” the mother wrote. “I am afraid these bills will have a chilling effect on therapists’ ability to help girls who say they are transgender.”


At a recent Heritage Foundation panel, Walt Heyer, founder of Sex Change Regret, said his organization receives many letters from parents, and those who have begun transitioning to the opposite sex themselves, seeking help.

Heyer, as the Christian Post reported, lived as a transgender woman for eight years and underwent surgery in 1983. In his discussion, he labeled what transgender activists are doing to young people today – controlling mental health therapy and pushing hormonal treatments and surgical interventions – as “abuse.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

*Charlize Theron: My Child was a Boy 'Until She Looked At Me When She was Three and Said 'I Am Not a Boy!'*



_





Dan Steinberg/Invision/AP
NEIL MUNRO 19 Apr 2019 
*Hollywood actress Charlize Theron revealed that she is raising her adopted seven-year-old boy as a girl.*
“I thought she was a boy,” Charlize Theron said, “until she looked at me when she was three years old and said: ‘I am not a boy!'”


The Daily Mail reported that Charlize Theron said she does try to guide the children:



So there you go! I have two beautiful daughters who, just like any parent, I want to protect and I want to see thrive.

They were born who they are and exactly where in the world both of them get to find themselves as they grow up, and who they want to be, is not for me to decide.

My job as a parent is to celebrate them and to love them and to make sure that they have everything they need in order to be what they want to be.

Theron’s decision to allow her three-year-old child to choose a life of risky medical treatment, social exclusion, and mental turmoil is likely to spur the growing debate over whether parents inappropriately nudge their gentle boys, tomboys, and gay or lesbian children, toward trangenderism.


An increasing number of parents are allowing their children to choose an opposite-sex identity, despite the difficult future impact on the children.

Opponents of this trangender movement spotlight studies which show that 90 percent of young children who claim opposite-sex preferences grow out of the phase and come through the turmoil of puberty without claiming they were born in the “wrong body.” Those kids include a significant number of people who turn out to be lesbian or gay.

The American College of Pediatricians reported that “as many as 98% of gender confused boys and 88% of gender confused girls eventually accept their biological sex after naturally passing through puberty.” The college added that “conditioning children into believing that a lifetime of chemical and surgical impersonation of the opposite sex is normal and healthful is child abuse.”

Actor James Woods jumped into that debate in 2017, commenting on a young boy and his parents at a Pride parade holding signs that read “I [heart] my gender creative son” and “My son wears dresses & makeup…Get over it!”


“This is sweet,” Woods captioned the image. “Wait until this poor kid grows up, realizes what you’ve done, and stuffs both of you dismembered into a freezer in the garage.”

Also, many of the teenagers also declare themselves to be transgender are swept along by a combination of teenage unhappiness and peer pressure, according to a 2018 university study that survived fierce criticism from transgender activists.

Polls show the transgender ideology is deeply unpopular, especially among women and parents. Multiple polls show that most Americans wish to help and comfort people who think they are a member of the opposite sex but they also reject the transgender ideology’s claim that a person’s sex is determined by their feeling of “gender identity,” not by their biology.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

It Takes Balls: Man Competes in Women's Powerlifting, Sets Four World Records
 
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/30/it-takes-balls-man-competes-in-womens-powerlifting-sets-four-world-records-mary-gregory/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Man is Gagged by Court, Condemned for 'Family Violence' for Refusing to Call His Daughter a Boy
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/30/man-is-gagged-by-court-condemned-for-family-violence-for-refusing-to-call-his-daughter-a-boy-british-columbia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Finally,

Kuwaiti ‘Academic’ Cures Homosexuality: Gay Men Have a Worm That Lives in Their Rectum, & You Don’t Wanna Know What it Eats

Posted at 7:10 pm on April 30, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










On the science front, a groundbreaking discovery’s been made.

And the person to bring us the big news is Mariam Al-Sohel, a self-described academic Kuwaiti.

Gay people, listen close; straight people, take the word to the street:

Homosexual men have a very simple problem that can be remedied rather easily.

As it turns out, Liberace had a worm that lived inside his butt. And just as Cookie Monster lives for cookies and that weird yellow guy from the 80’s Public Service Announcement hankered for a hunka cheese, the sequined pianist’s butt boarder constantly craved its favorite food of all: semen.

REVOLUTION, COMPLETE.






And it kinda makes sense — maybe that piano bench was keeping the thing in.

Fortunately for people still stalking the Earth with the worrisome worm, Mariam has a way of killing it. And it doesn’t require oral ingestion.

Her solution to salacious sexual stickin’…her problem-solver for prurient pickle-parkin’…is a super scientific suppository.

It’s a good thing Mariam’s solved the Pubix Cube — man-on-man lovin’ is illegal in Kuwait.

Plus, a BONUS: her cure was inspired by “Islamic prophecies.”

She said as much during her appearance on Scope TV (above).





And how do men become gay? They develop the sexual urge for some sneaky backdoor shenanigans after being “sexually attacked.” And — like the heart — the worm wants what the worm wants.

That little fella is livin’ in there and tellin’ its host what to do. The afflicted man’s out on the town and wanting to find a tryst or three? Thus speaks his colonic caterpillar: “See men, see men, see men, seemen!”

And the addiction continues.

Feed your habit, feed the monster.

Thanks to Mariam, LGBT may soon merely stand for “Larva-Gone Butt Treatment.”

But it’s a drag that she has to kill the thing. Much better: some kind of transformational method. The guy just bends over, and out comes a beautiful BUTTerfly.





A monarse?

_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Joe, seriously, make sure one of these utter nutters in here has your personal contact info and next of kin in case you ever go more than 12 hours without posting . . . stuff no one looks at.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, seriously, make sure one of these utter nutters in here has your personal contact info and next of kin in case you ever go more than 12 hours without posting . . . stuff no one looks at.


Don't you think that post was funny? 
I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you think that post was funny?
> I thought it was hilarious.


I don't read 99.9% of your crap, it's nonsensical, biased, fabricated for a certain audience (you and other numbskulls like you), BS that isn't worth the time.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't read 99.9% of your crap, it's nonsensical, biased, fabricated for a certain audience (you and other numbskulls like you), BS that isn't worth the time.



*More low level intellect....from the Poor Rodent.*

*If you term all of his posts crap, which would be 100 %........*

*All = 100 %*

*And you have freely admitted you don't read 99. 9 % of his *
*posts then your above post is another Complete LIE....*

*You Poor Retired Rod Buster....Enjoy your retirement.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

The Credentialed Media’s Creeping Attempts To Normalize ‘Transgenderism’
https://www.redstate.com/diary/kentucky_dana/2019/05/10/credentialed-medias-creeping-attempts-normalize-transgenderism/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't read 99.9% of your crap, it's nonsensical, biased, fabricated for a certain audience (you and other numbskulls like you), BS that isn't worth the time.


Like father, like son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you think that post was funny?
> I thought it was hilarious.


Not nearly as funny as whiskers response.  I think his whiskers are jealous of the worm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

UK: Parents Gender Transition Son, 7, and Foster Son, 3, to Female
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/05/12/parents-investigated-after-three-year-old-transitions/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK5f2nmZfiAhVDMawKHQ1RCjoQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw3mi75woXCg7BY7jnC_oLBk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

WATCH: Chips Ahoy! cookies inexplicably celebrates Mother's Day with a shouting drag queen
 
https://www.theblaze.com/news/chips-ahoy-cookies-celebrates-mothers-day-with-a-drag-queen-rant


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2019)

*" Chips Ahoy " .....Chewy Originals that Dip for Fun !*

*An advertisement geared just for the " Rodent ".... *

*




*

*Watch out for the " Surprise " package Rodent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

LGBTQ: Forcing Us to Embrace Evil, Destructive Lies
LLOYD MARCUS
The goal of LGBTQ enforcers is to forcibly normalize their lifestyle in the minds of the 97% of the population that is not LGBTQ.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/lgbtq_forcing_us_to_embrace_evil_destructive_lies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Lifelike?

After Walking Around with Two Constructed Vaginas, Man Identifying as Woman Gets New Single Vagina Made from a Fish
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/05/17/walking-around-two-constructed-vaginas-man-identifying-woman-gets-new-single-vagina-made-fish/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

MAY 18, 2019
*1987 LGBTQ Demands Become Law in the Equality Act*
By Lloyd Marcus
Remember when activists on the Supreme Court made same-sex marriage in essence the law of the land? Elated, Obama said, “Love wins!” He celebrated the unconstitutional destruction of the God ordained sacred institution of marriage by ordering that the White House be lit in rainbow colors. Leftists decreed that the LGBTQ lifestyle is a “beautiful thing” which Americans had better embrace or suffer severe punishment.

Shockingly, Christian churches began embracing same-sex marriage. Ignoring the Bible (Leviticus 18:22), deceived and cowardly pastors said, “Love is love. It's a beautiful thing.”

I did an internet search for pictures of gay pride parades. I could hardly believe my eyes; men wearing giant genital costumes, nudity, men mock-performing various sex acts on each other. Such public debauchery would normally get one arrested. Because it was happening during a gay pride parade, city officials and police ignored it.

I thought, “Okay, if this lifestyle is such a 'beautiful thing', why not share the reality of it with the world?” I posted a few gay pride parade pictures on my website. Christian and conservative friends said, “Oh my gosh, has Lloyd lost his mind?” My response was, “Why are you guys upset with me? Christians and conservatives have surrendered to leftists' lie that the LGBTQ lifestyle is a beautiful thing. I'm simply sharing the beauty.”

I was severely criticized by my associates and even called a hater by LGBTQ enforcers for simply posting pictures of their gross public behavior. While beating up on me, none of my Christian and conservative friends dared to express any criticism of gay pride parade participants performing vulgar sex acts live in front of thousands of parade watchers. Somehow, I was the bad guy for posting pictures.

I

	
	
		
		
	


	




n response to the Supreme Court dismantling marriage, LGBTQ enforcer George Takei gleefully said this is only the beginning. LGBTQ enforcers have been engaged in a well-orchestrated marketing campaign to ban biblical morality for decades.

In 1987, homosexual activist Steve Warren published a chilling article titled, “Warning to the homophobes.”

“Henceforth, homosexuality will be spoken of in your churches and synagogues as an “honorable estate.”

“You can either let us marry people of the same sex, or better yet abolish marriage altogether. You will be expected to offer ceremonies that bless our sexual arrangements…You will also instruct your people in homosexual as well as heterosexual behavior, and you will go out of your way to make certain that homosexual youths are allowed to date, attend religious functions together, openly display affection, and enjoy each others sexuality without embarrassment or guilt.

If any of the older people in your midst object, you will deal with them sternly, making certain they renounce their ugly and ignorant homophobia or suffer public humiliation.

You will also make certain that laws are passed forbidding discrimination against homosexuals and heavy punishments are assessed….

Finally, we will in all likelihood, want to expunge a number of passages from your Scriptures and rewrite others, eliminating preferential treatment of marriage and using words that will allow for homosexual interpretation of passages describing biblical lovers such as Ruth and Boaz or Solomon and the Queen of Sheba.

Warning: If all these things do not come to pass quickly, we will subject Orthodox Jews and Christians to the most sustained hatred and vilification in recent memory.

We have captured the liberal establishment and the press. We have already beaten you on a number of battlefields.

You have neither the faith nor the strength to fight us, so you might as well surrender now.”

LGBTQ enforcer and homosexual Democrat congressman David Cicilline is sponsor of the Equality Act. Cicilline's evil bill is the most aggressive assault on our constitutional religious liberties in U.S. History. The Equality Act is fully supported by house Democrats. If the Equality Act becomes the law of the land, every outrageous tyrannical demand in LBGTQ enforcer Steve Warren's 1987 article will become reality.













Which party is more extreme?
Decades of turning a blind eye and passivity has gotten us into this mess. We are on the verge of government forcing Christians to betray Christ; kneel in worship to the false god of LGBTQ. Foolishly, Christians still believe if we are simply nice enough and ignore biblical teachings, LGBTQ enforcers will end their vitriolic quest to ban Christianity.

When the land that God promised Israel was occupied by giants, only Joshua and Caleb believed God would help them defeat the giants and claim their land.

Brother and sister Americans, LBGTQ giants are occupying our land. We must believe that God will help us defeat them. Quoting Joshua, I say, “As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.”

I eventually removed what leftists describe as “beautiful” gay pride parade pictures from my website; uncomfortable with the ugliness, vulgarity, and satanic debauchery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

*‘These Children Are Very Much Being Harmed’ — Pediatric Endocrinologist Blasts ‘Poor Science’ Behind Child Transgender Therapy*
May 18th, 2019
_





Doctor discusses transgender therapy (Fox News screengrab)


Dr. Paul Hruz, a pediatric endocrinologist who has written previouslyabout the lack of science behind transgender therapy for children, appeared on “The Ingraham Angle” Friday night to discuss the issue.

*WATCH:*











“It’s fairly important to recognize that what is being put forward with the goal of truly helping these individuals that are suffering is based on very poor science and any effort to draw attention to the poor science and the potential very negative and serious consequences that these hormonal interventions really has not been given the attention they deserve,” Hruz said, responding to Fox News host Laura Ingraham’s question about why so little attention has been given to the other side of the issue.

“And the kids under the age of 18, who have not fully developed, even people who have gone through puberty, their sexual maturity in most cases hadn’t been reached, correct doctor, until maybe 23, 24, 25 years of age?” Ingraham asked.

Hruz agreed, then added that puberty and adolescence can be adversely effected by such therapies, thereby subjecting them “to the need of medical intervention that has potential [for] very serious harms to their bodies throughout the rest of their life without even considering whether there are alternative options to help them and even recognizing that a large number of children that question their gender identity are going to, if merely left alone, are going to realign their identity with their biological sex.”


Ingraham noted studies that show “85% to 90% of children no longer experience feelings of gender dysphoria after having gone through puberty.” *(RELATED: Female Olympic Swimmer Decries ‘Injustice’ Of Transgender Athletes*


“In your mind is that a correct figure?” she asked.

“The estimates vary, but it’s the majority,” Hruz responded.

The doctor added the “concerning” fact that trying to interfere with normal puberty using therapy can often cause children to “persist in that transgender identity, really changing that statistic drastically from the normal trajectory we normally see.”

The two then discussed the growth of centers devoting resources to transgenderism and reassignment surgery, with Hruz offering his concerns about the prevailing approach:


Well, it’s actually over 50 now, and really the amazing concern about the growth of this particular approach to dealing with children that have this transgendered identity is to adopt a single intervention that’s based on very, very poor quality science. And even those that are advocating for this intervention, that are involved in this intervention for children, will acknowledge that the science really has not been done to really establish what the long-term effects are and already the data that’s coming forward raises serious concerns. Not only how these children are going to normally move through the developmental stages and their identity, but the effects of the hormonal treatment on the body.

“These children are very much being harmed,” he added.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

_Every House Democrat Voted to Crush the Dreams of Women Athletes with the Ironically-Named ‘Equality Act’
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/05/18/every-house-democrat-voted-crush-dreams-women-athletes-ironically-named-equality-act/_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 18, 2019
> *1987 LGBTQ Demands Become Law in the Equality Act*
> By Lloyd Marcus
> Remember when activists on the Supreme Court made same-sex marriage in essence the law of the land? Elated, Obama said, “Love wins!” He celebrated the unconstitutional destruction of the God ordained sacred institution of marriage by ordering that the White House be lit in rainbow colors. Leftists decreed that the LGBTQ lifestyle is a “beautiful thing” which Americans had better embrace or suffer severe punishment.
> ...


Love won at the Cross.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Obsession, exemplified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

WALSH: With The 'Equality Act,' The Democratic Party Has Again Proven That It Is An Anti-Science, Anti-Woman Cult
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47440/walsh-equality-act-democratic-party-has-again-matt-walsh


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obsession, exemplified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

__
_
Gillette Releases Its First Trans Commercial: A Proud Father Helps His Daughter Shave Her Beard

Posted at 4:00 pm on May 26, 2019 by Alex Parker

 
https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/gillette-trans-shaving-ad-SCREENSHOT.jpg_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

*Former Miss Gay Ohio America to teach teenagers 'how to do drag' in public library summer class — and it's titled 'Drag 101'*
*'All genders welcome! Teens only, please'*


Image source: WOWK-TV video screenshot

DAVE URBANSKI




A former Miss Gay Ohio America is set to teach teenagers "the building blocks of how to do drag" in a public library summer class — and the course is titled "Drag 101," WOWK-TV reported.

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
*What are the details?*
"Curious about the art of drag and no idea where to start? Come learn the basics with former Miss Gay Ohio America and local queen, Selena T. West!" the class description reads. "We will learn about the application of makeup and creating characters, as well as the history of drag. All genders welcome! Teens only, please."








Image source: WOWK-TV video screenshot


The free class will take place at the Orange Branch of the Delaware County District Library system from 2 to 3 p.m. on June 5, WOWK reported, adding that there's no signup or registration required. There do not appear to be any other scheduled "Drag 101" classes on the library web site during the summer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

Anti-Gay Attack In Manhattan Subway Turns Out to be Completely Fake

Posted at 4:30 pm on May 28, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







A gay man claimed that he was assaulted in a homophobic attack by two men in a New York subway, but after investigation, the attack turned out to be a fabricated story with the gay man as the actual aggressor.





According to the New York Post, initial reports state that around 7 p.m. on a northbound A Train at Chambers Street, two men began shouting anti-gay comments at a straphanger (a person standing on a subway train, holding the leather straps on the roof) before attacking him physically.

However, after police interviewed witnesses, the story began to change drastically. As it turned out, the gay man was the aggressor the entire time and no homophobia ever surfaced:

Police interviewed multiple people, however, who witnessed the incident and said the straphanger was the aggressor. Video obtained by police allegedly shows him spitting at subway riders when the suspects-turned-victims step in and try to stop him.

Cops believe the man was drunk and that no gay slurs were ever made. He suffered a laceration to his head while being subdued, according to officials.

Despite spitting on others and lying to police, New York authorities say that no charges will be pressed.

This yet another fake attack claim by someone from the LGBT community claiming to be a victim of widespread homophobia. Previously, “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett made national headlines after he claimed he was attacked for being gay and black, though as it turned out, he himself was the perpetrator of his own attack.





The way our society works is that those who supposedly rank lower on the societal totem pole should be believed the moment they make a claim. This is why Smollett and this Manhattan straphanger were believed upon initial tellings, perpetrating a lie and sewing more distrust and discord within our communities.





At some point, we should start coming down hard on those who would spread lies like these, and attempt to frame others for crimes they never committed.

_


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _
> Gillette Releases Its First Trans Commercial: A Proud Father Helps His Daughter Shave Her Beard
> 
> ...


*Who teaches a young Wo-man to shave backwards.....always shave down....*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Former Miss Gay Ohio America to teach teenagers 'how to do drag' in public library summer class — and it's titled 'Drag 101'*
> *'All genders welcome! Teens only, please'*
> 
> 
> ...



*No wonder America is the pits in Science and Math....*

*" Drag 101 "....give me a break.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

"I know better, I'm smarter than the generals"


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I know better, I'm smarter than the generals"



*Trump......now what....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Trump......now what....!*


The general demise of western civilization, you being a prime example.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The general demise of western civilization, you being a prime example.


*OMG....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 4, 2019)

"Every word of the article is a delight, each more fantastical and outrageous then the last. Remember, they are talking about dodgeball here: “As Butler’s abstract describes it, those “faces” are “marginalization, powerlessness, and helplessness of those perceived as weaker individuals through the exercise of violence and dominance by those who are considered more powerful.” Young’s list of these fundamental types of oppression also includes exploitation and cultural domination.” Comedy gold by smart people not trying to be funny. They even cite the work of Dr. Stiller and Professor Vaughan."

It's Dodgeball people...



https://www.google.com/amp/s/nationalpost.com/news/dodgeball-isnt-just-problematic-its-an-unethical-tool-of-oppression-researchers/amp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks like the gays don’t have any pride.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4870
> Looks like the gays don’t have any pride.


"the gays"? "the blacks"? "the Muslims"? "the Jews"? "the intellects"? "Hollywood"? "Californians"? "the well read"? "New Yorkers"? "Liberals"? "individualists"? Divide much? Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "the gays"? "the blacks"? "the Muslims"? "the Jews"? "the intellects"? "Hollywood"? "Californians"? "the well read"? "New Yorkers"? "Liberals"? "individualists"? Divide much? Why do you hate America so much?


*We all know who hates America and YOU support the " Ass " on the window..!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "the gays"? "the blacks"? "the Muslims"? "the Jews"? "the intellects"? "Hollywood"? "Californians"? "the well read"? "New Yorkers"? "Liberals"? "individualists"? Divide much? Why do you hate America so much?


Hate is a bit over the top, but you forgot them illegal criminal leeching aliens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hate is a bit over the top, but you forgot them illegal criminal leeching aliens.


They aren't Americans, just people looking to survive . . . and yes I know you hate them along with a whole cast of international players, mostly traditional US allies. Seems the only ones you see positively are dictators, despots and murderers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They aren't Americans, just people looking to survive . . . and yes I know you hate them along with a whole cast of international players, mostly traditional US allies. Seems the only ones you see positively are dictators, despots and murderers.


Hate is a bit over the top, don’t you think?
You are a queer lib  bitch who thinks he is well read and better than everyone and I don’t hate you.
Get over yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They aren't Americans, just people looking to survive . . . and yes I know you hate them along with a whole cast of international players, mostly traditional US allies. Seems the only ones you see positively are dictators, despots and murderers.


Maybe you should start a non-profit and help the less fortunate.  Lip service is all you people do.  Useless.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "the gays"? "the blacks"? "the Muslims"? "the Jews"? "the intellects"? "Hollywood"? "Californians"? "the well read"? "New Yorkers"? "Liberals"? "individualists"? Divide much? Why do you hate America so much?


You're none of those things or groups, with the exceptions of being a Californian who attempts division and "hate" and you end up marginalized.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're none of those things or groups, with the exceptions of being a Californian who attempts division and "hate" and you end up marginalized.


It’s in huspolas genes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hate is a bit over the top, don’t you think?
> You are a queer lib  bitch who thinks he is well read and better than everyone and I don’t hate you.
> Get over yourself.


Seems your insecurity is showing, yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're none of those things or groups, with the exceptions of being a Californian who attempts division and "hate" and you end up marginalized.


Irony, yet again, its all you got . . . "I know you are but am I?", hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony, yet again, its all you got . . . "I know you are but am I?", hilarious!


Parrot


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems your insecurity is showing, yet again.


Parrot


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Parrot


Seems I struck a nerve, eh Polly?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems your insecurity is showing, yet again.


*7th Grade...*


Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony, yet again, its all you got . . . "I know you are but am I?", hilarious!


*8th Grade...*


Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems I struck a nerve, eh Polly?


*8th Grade...*

*Seems you've stalled yet again at 8th Grade level....*
*Would you care for a Life Line.....*
*We have one of your " More " educated Union*
*associates holding on the line just for you...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony, yet again, its all you got . . . "I know you are but am I?", hilarious!


Once again you marginalize yourself. 
Hilarious indeed. Pathetically so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems I struck a nerve, eh Polly?


Seems your nerve was struck to reply..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Seems your nerve was struck to reply..


Yeah, that's the ticket! LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They aren't Americans, just people looking to survive . . . and yes I know you hate them along with a whole cast of international players, mostly traditional US allies. Seems the only ones you see positively are dictators, despots and murderers.


Right... they aren't Americans.  They also aren't "immigrants", "migrants" or "dreamers".  They're illegal aliens breaking our laws and it's not our responsibility to support them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Right... they aren't Americans.  They also aren't "immigrants", "migrants" or "dreamers".  They're illegal aliens breaking our laws and it's not our responsibility to support them.


People who wish to seek asylum or immigrate but can't due to no fault of their own aren't "illegal" (although I know that point will be lost on you). What is happening in Central America is in a large way a problem of "our" making and t has exacerbated the problem in many ways. Now t hopes to look like the savior of his own self-propagated issue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People who wish to seek asylum or immigrate but can't due to no fault of their own aren't "illegal" (although I know that point will be lost on you). What is happening in Central America is in a large way a problem of "our" making and t has exacerbated the problem in many ways. Now t hopes to look like the savior of his own self-propagated issue.


I'd like to perform a visual representation of your post for people who can't, don't or won't read.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd like to perform a visual representation of your post for people who can't, don't or won't read.
> View attachment 4876


Looks like you stepped in it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like you stepped in it.


Did you go diaperless that day?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd like to perform a visual representation of your post for people who can't, don't or won't read.
> View attachment 4876


Forget which character you were using to post?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket! LOL!








*Yeah...that's the ticket, I'm really not as dumb *
*as perceived....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People who wish to seek asylum or immigrate but can't due to no fault of their own aren't "illegal" (although I know that point will be lost on you). What is happening in Central America is in a large way a problem of "our" making and t has exacerbated the problem in many ways. Now t hopes to look like the savior of his own self-propagated issue.


If they come here to breach our borders, they're illegal.  There's a process and their "fault" is seeking it by leapfrogging people doing it the right way.  Listen, I get it... liberals are desperate for votes, but it's time we stop rubbing the tummies of criminals and ILLEGAL ALIENS here breaking our laws.  I had nothing to do with South America's problems so I'm not going to be financing their "hardship" as they traverse or bypass 8 other countries to get here, but I would, however, be fine with you sending money to them if it somehow alleviates your guilt... or the guilt of your ancestors.  That's what libs do best... spend other people's money.

It's bad enough the fucking moron, that is Gavin Newsom, decided to give "free" benefits to these criminals... maybe one day the libtard community will realize nothing is free and wake up from the stupor that is their redass from losing in 2016.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If they come here to breach our borders, they're illegal.  There's a process and their "fault" is seeking it by leapfrogging people doing it the right way.  Listen, I get it... liberals are desperate for votes, but it's time we stop rubbing the tummies of criminals and ILLEGAL ALIENS here breaking our laws.  I had nothing to do with South America's problems so I'm not going to be financing their "hardship" as they traverse or bypass 8 other countries to get here, but I would, however, be fine with you sending money to them if it somehow alleviates your guilt... or the guilt of your ancestors.  That's what libs do best... spend other people's money.
> 
> It's bad enough the fucking moron, that is Gavin Newsom, decided to give "free" benefits to these criminals... maybe one day the libtard community will realize nothing is free and wake up from the stupor that is their redass from losing in 2016.


South America?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> South America?


Central America... South America... Mexico... what's the difference?  You want to help everyone less fortunate, right?  Might as well include African countries because they're waiting at our borders, too.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If they come here to breach our borders, they're illegal.  There's a process and their "fault" is seeking it by leapfrogging people doing it the right way.  Listen, I get it... liberals are desperate for votes, but it's time we stop rubbing the tummies of criminals and ILLEGAL ALIENS here breaking our laws.  I had nothing to do with South America's problems so I'm not going to be financing their "hardship" as they traverse or bypass 8 other countries to get here, but I would, however, be fine with you sending money to them if it somehow alleviates your guilt... or the guilt of your ancestors.  That's what libs do best... spend other people's money.
> 
> It's bad enough the fucking moron, that is Gavin Newsom, decided to give "free" benefits to these criminals... maybe one day the libtard community will realize nothing is free and wake up from the stupor that is their redass from losing in 2016.


*CHANGE THE TITLE OF YOUR " Hope Solo " THREAD !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Central America... South America... Mexico... what's the difference?  You want to help everyone less fortunate, right?  Might as well include African countries because they're waiting at our borders, too.


Talk about continuing to display ignorance and proud of it. Epitomized.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk about continuing to display ignorance and proud of it. Epitomized.


Any ass clown can tell someone they're stupid.  That's usually the last card played when you've lost an argument.  An articulate response would be presented, instead... but I like yours better.  "_talk about continuing to display ignorance..._"

LMAO!


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Central America... South America... Mexico... what's the difference?  You want to help everyone less fortunate, right?  Might as well include African countries because they're waiting at our borders, too.


Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Any ass clown can tell someone they're stupid.  That's usually the last card played when you've lost an argument.  An articulate response would be presented, instead... but I like yours better.  "_talk about continuing to display ignorance..._"
> 
> LMAO!


An articulate response is something you will rarely, if ever, get from huckster....


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> An articulate response is something you will rarely, if ever, get from huckster....


Or you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Or you.


From the wanker with more two word responses than anybody on the forum...
F'n Magoo, nice of you to chime in for your boy Daffy.
Isn't it nap time for you?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the wanker with more two word responses than anybody on the forum...
> F'n Magoo, nice of you to chime in for your boy Daffy.
> Isn't it nap time for you?


Yes, but the WWC is on and I'm eating lunch.  And how is that relevant to your usual empty blather, for which my 1 or 2 words is usually enough to summarize my response?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, but the WWC is on and I'm eating lunch.  And how is that relevant to your usual empty blather, for which my 1 or 2 words is usually enough to summarize my response?


Your usual two word responses are hardly articulate, so for you to point your lead less pencil and accuse me of such, is relevant. 
To those not on meds, drunk, suffering dementia or delusions of grandeur it makes perfect sense....


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your usual two word responses are hardly articulate, so for you to point your lead less pencil and accuse me of such, is relevant.
> To those not on meds, drunk, suffering dementia or delusions of grandeur it makes perfect sense....


Which of those are you implying in my direction?  I admit to the "meds" which keep my lungs open, treat patchy excema, and guard against a possible infection for the next few days.  Which of those do you think degrades my judgment?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of those are you implying in my direction?  I admit to the "meds" which keep my lungs open, treat patchy excema, and guard against a possible infection for the next few days.  Which of those do you think degrades my judgment?


None of the above. It's just your brain...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Male Hurdler Competing in the NCAA Women’s Division Tells ESPN It’s the Women Who Have the Advantage

Posted at 12:00 pm on June 15, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

Screenshot from Outside the Lines, https://twitter.com/OTLonESPN/status/1139224819009052674?]









As RedState’s Kira Davis covered at the end of May, a man named CeCe Telfer raked track-runnin’ ladies over the coals as he leapt to victory in the NCAA DII women’s 400-meter hurdles on May 25th.

CeCe ran for Franklin-Pierce University as “Craig” last year, competing against men. But now, CeCe’s dustin’ the girls.

Some people thought it was great that CeCe did his thang. Parker Molloy, for example:


Parker characterized conservative media that recounted CeCe’s win as suffering from an irrational fear and doing a bit of fit-pitching:






Parker posted this to sock it to right-wingers:


So goes the culture war, I suppose.

As for the war on the track, CeCe says the battle was indeed unfairly fought — women had the advantage over him:

“If anything, me competing against cisgender females is a disadvantage because my body is going through so many medical implications, like it’s going through biochemistry changes.”

Such was told to ESPN’s Outside the Lines Thursday.






He explained that his strength is all messed up:

“So being on hormone replacement therapy, your muscle depletion, your muscle is deteriorating, you lose a lot of strength because testosterone is where you get your strength and agility and all that athletic stuff, so I have to work twice as hard to keep that strength. And if I slack a day that’s like three days set behind.”

In case your’e wonderin’, the NCAA now lets dudes compete against chicks if they suppress their testosterone levels for a full year.

Does that make them shorter? CeCe’s over six feet tall. And it’s…hurdles.






I spotlighted CeCe’s trajectory in February. Please check out my article, “Sad Sack: Man Sets Record In NCAA Women’s Track — And He’s Headed For The March Championships.”

I think it’s great CeCe’s competing in sports, and he looks like an impressive athlete. And I believe he should present himself however he chooses.

Also, the girl who placed 2nd in the championship would’ve won, and #3 would’ve come in 2nd, and so on, just a few years ago. In effect, the NCAA is making a move against female athletes — men are bigger, faster, stronger. If women want to give up some athletic career potential and compete against the men, it’s their prerogative. But what about the ones who don’t? Not everyone does. Olympic medalist Sharron Davies, for instance:
_


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Male Hurdler Competing in the NCAA Women’s Division Tells ESPN It’s the Women Who Have the Advantage
> 
> Posted at 12:00 pm on June 15, 2019 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. Great story. Next time post the long version. We need to know more. It’s good that they have media sites for this stuff. I know it’s important to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks Joe. Great story. Next time post the long version. We need to know more. It’s good that they have media sites for this stuff. I know it’s important to you.


What can I say?
I’m a giver too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What can I say?
> I’m a giver too.


Giving is its own reward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Giving is its own reward.


These commies should try it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of those are you implying in my direction?  I admit to the "meds" which keep my lungs open, treat patchy excema, and guard against a possible infection for the next few days.  Which of those do you think degrades my judgment?


You tell us Magoo.
Your two word responses?
Inability to carry on a conversation? 
Your meds?
Dementia?
You're just any angry old man?
You lack any semblance of humor or humility?
All of the above?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell us Magoo.
> Your two word responses?
> Inability to carry on a conversation?
> Your meds?
> ...


I am taking 2 meds (Prednisone and Symbicort) that warn they may make me twitchy or irritable.  As a side-effect I'm so wide awake I haven't slept more than 2 hours at a time since Tuesday.  I'm sharp as a tack.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell us Magoo.
> Your two word responses?
> Inability to carry on a conversation?
> Your meds?
> ...


That post has to win the irony of the decade award. You have to be kidding! I couldn't describe your disposition any better, well done!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That post has to win the irony of the decade award. You have to be kidding! I couldn't describe your disposition any better, well done!


Looks like you just snatched the award away from him.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2019)

As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


Another reason to see the tax returns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another reason to see the tax returns.


You’re the biggest dummy around these parts, 
I sure hope you are fixed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You’re the biggest dummy around these parts,
> I sure hope you are fixed.


Quit crying lapdog.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


Tough to be told the truth eh? You and you're supreme leader don't give a shit about America, only yourselves. Imagine if your type thinking prevailed in 1941-42, fucking hypocrite.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


Which part?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tough to be told the truth eh? You and you're supreme leader don't give a shit about America, only yourselves. Imagine if your type thinking prevailed in 1941-42, fucking hypocrite.


There’s that 10 year old again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


Just the opposite of 6 years of QE, where the government bailed out all the investors, including foreign investors who ignored MBS risk.  Again, showing how dumb you are when it comes to real estate finance and incentives.  Fries U, what a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


Dipshit’s kind of investing and he’s complaining because he doesn’t really know that he just described a form of QE that actually mitigates risk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another reason to see the tax returns.


It’s above your understanding Huspola.  Just is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Oh it’s real alright.  Bozo just doesn’t understand that what he described is a program that can still fail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying lapdog.


Quit lapping crying dog.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just the opposite of 6 years of QE, where the government bailed out all the investors, including foreign investors who ignored MBS risk.  Again, showing how dumb you are when it comes to real estate finance and incentives.  Fries U, what a deal!


The government incentivizes the wealthy to develop risk-free areas that don’t need the tax incentives to invest.
The tax incentives are necessary for risky, less thriving areas...not the ones they’ve created with the fake “opportunity zones.” It’s incredibly cynical.
You are too stupid to understand even that.
This is why I, not in the real estate business, continue to make much greater returns and much higher revenues than you in my real estate endeavors. You don’t understand how it works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just the opposite of 6 years of QE, where the government bailed out all the investors, including foreign investors who ignored MBS risk.  Again, showing how dumb you are when it comes to real estate finance and incentives.  Fries U, what a deal!


So we are still waiting for the ill-effects? Or you just wish they would have let America go belly up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The government incentivizes the wealthy to develop risk-free areas that don’t need the tax incentives to invest.
> The tax incentives are necessary for risky, less thriving areas...not the ones they’ve created with the fake “opportunity zones.” It’s incredibly cynical.
> You are too stupid to understand even that.
> This is why I, not in the real estate business, continue to make much greater returns and much higher revenues than you in my real estate endeavors. You don’t understand how it works.


Poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So we are still waiting for the ill-effects? Or you just wish they would have let America go belly up?


Government created the situation through mandated affordable housing goals (cheap money for all) that created the boom cycle.  Then.....


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poser


Being much better at real estate investing than you doesn’t make me a poser.
It makes you jealous and embarrassed, because you fancy yourself an expert when you’re just a chicken who reads and talks and does nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Being much better at real estate investing than you doesn’t make me a poser.
> It makes you jealous and embarrassed, because you fancy yourself an expert when you’re just a chicken who reads and talks and does nothing.


You’re too dumb to do what you say you do


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re too dumb to do what you say you do


You don’t have to be smart to do what I do.
Just smarter than an arrogant fearful dude like you who’s chicken to pull the trigger because he’s worried about how good the bank’s deal is.
Just like Ricky who won’t go into the market because “they’re all crooks.”
You guys aren’t dumb, I can tell. You’re just too into your own heads about this stuff.
I’m not so arrogant that I think I shouldn’t  make money like everybody else does...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t have to be smart to do what I do.
> Just smarter than an arrogant fearful dude like you who’s chicken to pull the trigger because he’s worried about how good the bank’s deal is.
> Just like Ricky who won’t go into the market because “they’re all crooks.”
> You guys aren’t dumb, I can tell. You’re just too into your own heads about this stuff.


The first sentence did it for me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Government created the situation through mandated affordable housing goals (cheap money for all) that created the boom cycle.  Then.....


That's not answer screen boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The first sentence did it for me.


You will never be a winner with that attitude. You are afraid to venture out and you complicate things that are really simple concepts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s above your understanding Huspola.  Just is.


*Rodent cannot see that he is the Chihuahua on the porch yapping  *
*behind the safety of his ( Union Retirement ) security screen...*
*He couldn't operate the mail room in one of Trumps smaller buildings...*
*let alone decipher the taxes Trump International has to pay or tries*
*to avoid paying as ALL of us Business owner/operators do here in the*
*current Market place of California and/or within America......*

*But he does do a lot of yapping for a non productive once " was "*
*Union Employee............*


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will never be a winner with that attitude. You are afraid to venture out and you complicate things that are really simple concepts.


*Ha....!*

*Venture....*

*You've never balanced a payroll...kept product rolling and listened to*
*whiners like you....*
*All you did if you were ever a foreman was hire and fire along the company*
*guidelines IF YOU EVER DID THAT....*

*At least the Industrial Machine Salesman from Temecula/Murrieta area had some *
*business savvy and stated he once ran a business for a few years...*
*At least he took a risk....*

*Ha.....*

*Your biggest risk every am now is just like Spola's ...making sure the crap makes*
*it into the circular file with a chrome handle.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's not answer screen boy.


I knew it was above you.  You’re 10.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will never be a winner with that attitude. You are afraid to venture out and you complicate things that are really simple concepts.


It runs in the family I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew it was above you.  You’re 10.


So still no answer just an attempt to make yourself look like the authority, lol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As part of Trump’s tax overhaul they created “opportunity zones” with massive tax incentives for developers. The zones are only in places that were really heating up already (like Koreatown in LA and Red Hook in Brooklyn), not areas that are really struggling, so it’s risk-free development, subsidized by the feds, which simply drives up prices further and forces the locals out. Republican economics!


Why would developers invest in a shithole?  Haven't those folks already shown their true colors?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tough to be told the truth eh? You and you're supreme leader don't give a shit about America, only yourselves. Imagine if your type thinking prevailed in 1941-42, fucking hypocrite.


I give a shit about America... but it's not my job to give money to losers that laugh at me when I do.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would developers invest in a shithole?  Haven't those folks already shown their true colors?


Go back and read what my post is about, dummy. The government incentives to developers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So still no answer just an attempt to make yourself look like the authority, lol.


Not hard to look like the “authority” with you Huspola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will never be a winner with that attitude. You are afraid to venture out and you complicate things that are really simple concepts.


Apparently so simple that you can’t or will not calculate ROA and ROE that you say you have and, might have if you knew what CLTV was.  So simple....but not if you’re a poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Go back and read what my post is about, dummy. The government incentives to developers.


QE good under Obama, QE bad under Trump.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Go back and read what my post is about, dummy. The government incentives to developers.


Yeah... I read your post.  I couldn't stop laughing when you said "risk free", dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently so simple that you can’t or will not calculate ROA and ROE that you say you have and, might have if you knew what CLTV was.  So simple....but not if you’re a poser.


I never had that conversation with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I give a shit about America... but it's not my job to give money to losers that laugh at me when I do.  Fuck 'em.


Ok Sean.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... I read your post.  I couldn't stop laughing when you said "risk free", dummy.


You wouldn't know. Ask a developer in these areas. How come you Trumpies are so dumb about this stuff? And why do you all support socialism for the rich?


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently so simple that you can’t or will not calculate ROA and ROE that you say you have and, might have if you knew what CLTV was.  So simple....but not if you’re a poser.


Hey Iz, another reason my finances and net worth are so much more substantial than yours is because you spend all your time talking about letters, when you should be talking about numbers!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You wouldn't know. Ask a developer in these areas. How come you Trumpies are so dumb about this stuff? And why do you all support socialism for the rich?


They sure were all in for the gentrification of the White House . . . and they are all about corporate socialism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, another reason my finances and net worth are so much more substantial than yours is because you spend all your time talking about letters, when you should be talking about numbers!


Those who can do, those who can't try to teach.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

*Supreme Court tosses ruling against bakers who refused cake for gay couple*
By Ronn Blitzer | Fox News
Video


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, another reason my finances and net worth are so much more substantial than yours is because you spend all your time talking about letters, when you should be talking about numbers!


Maybe dizzy is going for a real estate license. Can't fault a guy for trying to better himself . . . maybe he could sell timeshares in the DR?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, another reason my finances and net worth are so much more substantial than yours is because you spend all your time talking about letters, when you should be talking about numbers!


If you knew what the letters meant you’de know that I am talkin’ numbers.  Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They sure were all in for the gentrification of the White House . . . and they are all about corporate socialism.


Nothing in all of history says corporate socialism like 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those who can't try to teach.


Some can’t be taught.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe dizzy is going for a real estate license. Can't fault a guy for trying to better himself . . . maybe he could sell timeshares in the DR?


You don’t need a license in DR.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You wouldn't know. Ask a developer in these areas. How come you Trumpies are so dumb about this stuff? And why do you all support socialism for the rich?


You mean the developers they "incentive"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean the developers they "incentive"?


messy likes arguing with himself.  You’ll get used to it.  Like all good socialist, he likes capitalism for everybody but himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don’t need a license in DR.


Looked into it did ya? I hear they make great cocktails at a certain hotel down there, enjoy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Go back and read what my post is about, dummy.
> The government *incentives* to developers.


*You should have finished High School, let alone go to College.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe dizzy is going for a real estate license. Can't fault a guy for trying to better himself . . . maybe he could sell timeshares in the DR?


*Maybe you should be a " Travel Agent ".....*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> messy likes arguing with himself.  You’ll get used to it.  Like all good socialist, he likes capitalism for everybody but himself.


How so? The subject is federal tax incentives for developers to develop areas which don’t require incentives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looked into it did ya? I hear they make great cocktails at a certain hotel down there, enjoy.


You hear a lot of things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How so? The subject is federal tax incentives for developers to develop areas which don’t require incentives.


So you don’t like QE?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you don’t like QE?


You sure are attempting to broaden the definition there little fella.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you knew what the letters meant you’de know that I am talkin’ numbers.  Poser.


Except you’re not. You’re afraid to talk numbers because you’re small and scared. You like to impress with your big letters! Who’s the poser?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Except you’re not. You’re afraid to talk numbers because you’re small and scared. You like to impress with your big letters! Who’s the poser?


Poser? As in a guy who posts with multiple screen names?

You walked into that one...


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are attempting to broaden the definition there *little fella*.


*You have a Height issue don't you...*
*What are you 5'5" with work boots....*
*Projecting a " Little Napoleon " syndrome ...huh fella.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

QUOTE=messy said: ↑
Except you’re not. You’re afraid to talk numbers because you’re *small* and scared.
You like to impress with your big letters! Who’s the poser?
QUOTE

QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 270512, member: 737"

Poser? As in a guy who posts with multiple screen names?
You walked into that one...
QUOTE


*Is " Messy " a " Rodent " with height issues also....*
*Would explain his obsession with always having *
*" my coins are stacked higher than yours " statements.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are attempting to broaden the definition there little fella.


Runs in the family I see.  Please give us the definition of QE huspola.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Runs in the family I see.  Please give us the definition of QE huspola.


QE is what you need Bruddah. You’re too tight and scared to make a buck.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> QE is what you need Bruddah.
> You’re too tight and scared to make a buck.




*Looks like a Little " Messy " Napoleon syndrome being displayed.... *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Except you’re not. You’re afraid to talk numbers because you’re small and scared. You like to impress with your big letters! Who’s the poser?


They’re only big letters for you poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

messy said:


> QE is what you need Bruddah. You’re too tight and scared to make a buck.


QE is actually what a magnate like you needs to preserve the equity that you say you have.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE is actually what a magnate like you needs to preserve the equity that you say you have.


House prices rise in nice places. QE has nothing to do with it.
Try the concept of  "supply and demand." No initials, so you may not be familiar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> House prices rise in nice places. QE has nothing to do with it.
> Try the concept of  "supply and demand." No initials, so you may not be familiar.


Watching you wield the right terms out of sequence is laughable.  But you’re too dumb to be embarrassed. Please continue.  Your brother thinks you’re a guru.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/kiradavis/2019/06/25/dangers-dragging-children/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm always amazed at how natural it looks.

My favorite is Bruce Jenner... who was a man, that became a woman, so that he could date a man that became a woman.  

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm always amazed at how natural it looks.
> 
> My favorite is Bruce Jenner... who was a man, that became a woman, so that he could date a man that became a woman.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


And they say there is nothing wrong with the freaks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And they say there is nothing wrong with the freaks.


Why are you so concerned about how others wish to live their lives?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> House prices rise in nice places. QE has nothing to do with it.
> Try the concept of  "supply and demand." No initials, so you may not be familiar.


*I notice the poster giving you a " Winner " is the same one
who didn't finish/barely finished High School....

Supply and Demand works fine when the " Demand "
is higher than " Supply "...

When " Supply " is higher than " Demand " what happens
" Messy " Financial....?
Especially when YOUR property is over encumbered...
You are now upside down....

Enjoy your " Little " fantasy bubble.....you might want to get
out now while you are at least a net zero instead of " under water "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you so concerned about how others wish to live their lives?


Because they are pushing in on to kids, you dick.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you so concerned about how others wish to live their lives?


*Are YOU not concerned how " Other's " imposed choices *
*affect you and yours......you clearly have given up on*
*Morals and Standards that operate on FACTS and TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are pushing in on to kids, you dick.


Its not a wide spread issue like your fear monger source is trying to make believe it is.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its not a wide spread issue like your fear monger source is trying to make believe it is.


*Oh it's wide spread you " Fool "....*

*Just like these are all over because of " Immigration "....*
*Yes in YOUR Neighborhood TOO..!*

*May you never encounter them, because like YOUR " Democrats " *
*you will not soon forget the pain inflicted .....*

*Wake up to the TRUTH Dumbass.......*

*











*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh it's wide spread you " Fool "....*
> 
> *Just like these are all over because of " Immigration "....*
> *Yes in YOUR Neighborhood TOO..!*
> ...


Like t with the coming in to save us from situations he created or made immeasurably worse, you attempt to make mountains out of mole hills then claim the righteous ground . . . your game, like that of your holy savior t, is weak and very, very obvious. But keep trying, its hilarious to watch you think you have clout.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t with the coming in to save us from situations he created or made immeasurably worse, you attempt to make mountains out of mole hills then claim the righteous ground . . . your game, like that of your holy savior t, is weak and very, very obvious. But keep trying, its hilarious to watch you think you have clout.


*Here's a little help ...Senor Rodent.

* Premise
* Body ( Supports Premise, leads to conclusion )
* Conclusion

or

TTEB

or*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Here's a little help ...Senor Rodent.
> 
> * Premise
> * Body ( Supports Premise, leads to conclusion )
> ...


Read a newspaper, watch the real news. Like how you nut cases can say one word and you all seem to understand. When real people, people who are actually informed as opposed to you of the gleefully ill or misinformed cult, speak of these things we understand most of what is being referenced. Not all, verbatim, as you sheep do. Do some research, read, get out of your bubble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its not a wide spread issue like your fear monger source is trying to make believe it is.


How many kids are you willing to sacrifice for your agenda?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many kids are you willing to sacrifice for your agenda?


What is my agenda?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its not a wide spread issue like your fear monger source is trying to make believe it is.


It actually IS widespread when it's all over television, television commercials, the web and classrooms.  That is why it bothers me.  If you want to attend a Thorns game, great!  I'm all about the U.S. flag, the Oregon flag, the Thorns flag or logo on your cheek.  I don't need to see a rainbow flag because I don't give a fuck what your sexual preference is or why you need attention for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It actually IS widespread when it's all over television, television commercials, the web and classrooms.  That is why it bothers me.  If you want to attend a Thorns game, great!  I'm all about the U.S. flag, the Oregon flag, the Thorns flag or logo on your cheek.  I don't need to see a rainbow flag because I don't give a fuck what your sexual preference is or why you need attention for it.


Should we go back to criminalizing it?


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I notice the poster giving you a " Winner " is the same one
> who didn't finish/barely finished High School....
> 
> Supply and Demand works fine when the " Demand "
> ...


You sound very jealous. 
Enjoy what you have, N!


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It actually IS widespread when it's all over television, television commercials, the web and classrooms.  That is why it bothers me.  If you want to attend a Thorns game, great!  I'm all about the U.S. flag, the Oregon flag, the Thorns flag or logo on your cheek.  I don't need to see a rainbow flag because I don't give a fuck what your sexual preference is or why you need attention for it.


Then don’t look...unless maybe you’re curious.  
We all know why Joe obsesses on articles about transgender isn’t...


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read a newspaper, watch the real news. Like how you nut cases can say one word and you all seem to understand. When real people, people who are actually informed as opposed to you of the gleefully ill or misinformed cult, speak of these things we understand most of what is being referenced. Not all, verbatim, as you sheep do. Do some research, read, get out of your bubble.



*You just keep tellin yur self that......*
*Now run along.....It's time to put the *
*sign away and go inside....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Then don’t look...unless maybe you’re curious.
> We all know why Joe obsesses on articles about transgender isn’t...


Hey


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

*WATCH: Transgender Speaking Against Teaching Kids Gender Identity Triggers Alleged Antifa Member To Go Crazy*





Photo by GeorgePeters/GettyImages 







By HANK BERRIEN 
June 25, 2019 
 36.9k views


During a speech at the University of British Columbia by Jenn Smith, who is transgender but opposes teaching children about sexual orientation and gender identity, an alleged member of Antifa went crazy, rushing out, striking an innocent bystander and ending up being detained by police while screaming hysterically.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 99.65%


Duration 0:37
Man Arrested After Camera He Allegedly Stole Kept Streaming


Smith was speaking on “how transgender politics in school and society is undermining our freedom and harming women and children” as protesters were outside. A fire alarm sounded, and as it rang out the Antifa member bolted out of her seat and up the stairs. Smith said of the alleged Antifa member, “I think the original intent was to go after me but she got spooked by RCMP near me and instead charged out of the building and flailed at the man at the back. This is a pattern of harassment. When I did my Vancouver Island tour I had a group of apparently professional protesters following me from town to town causing disruptions.”

Prior to the event, Smith had written:


After five different venues canceled my scheduled talks recently due to slander and harassment from dishonest LGBTQ protesters and activists such as Morgane Oger, my presentation at UBC Sunday night (June 23, at 6:45pm until 8:45pm) will go ahead. Despite UBC raising the security costs on my event from $500 to $1400 including taxes (bringing our overall costs for the venue and other expenses to over $3000), I was able, in conjunction with the Canadian Christian Lobby and generous supporters, to raise enough money (with pledges) to pay for most of the additional security costs. We are very grateful to everybody who stepped up to help make sure this event happens, and very discouraged by those trying to silence free speech.

I would like to note that I regard the increased security fees as very unfair and unjust. I have given talks all over BC and I have never caused problems or damage to property. It is only the protesters who come out and behave badly in order to get my talks shut down that are the problem. These protesters are using (literally) the same opposition silencing tactics that were used by the brown shirt storm troopers in pre-Nazi Germany. This should alarm everybody.

Before Smith‘s event at UBC, the Association of Administrative Professional Staff at UBC (AAPS) wrote to UBC president Santa Ono decrying the university’s permission for Smith to speak. AAPS executive director Joey Hansen stated that the members were worried about “the University’s decision to serve as a platform for bigoted, anti-transgender hate speech.”

Smith’s events at Douglas College in New Westminster and Trinity Western University in Langley were both canceled after the schools found out about the nature of the events. The Douglas College event was scheduled for June 8. After it was canceled, Smith wrote, “What we are seeing today is a complete collapse of freedom of speech, while the institutions traditionally tasked with protecting free speech completely abrogate their responsibilities. The media and our institutions of higher learning are now complicit in what is essentially a quasi-fascistic attempt to silence all dissenting views on a subject that involves not only women’s rights, the well-being of our most vulnerable children, but freedom itself, hence the title of my talk.”

Last night protesters tried to shut down an event at @UBC feat. a trans speaker critical of trans ideology. Students & some faculty had demanded event be cancelled. One masked woman was detained & began screaming & crying on camera. #antifapic.twitter.com/NqimiY6n2t


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

Two Moms Expose Drag Queen Story Hour Featuring Stripping Drag Queen, are Forced Out by Police

Posted at 9:30 pm on June 25, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







Drag Queen Story Hour has become a point of contention between the public and the LGBT activist community, but we’re always told that it’s nothing we need to worry about.





Two moms proved that this isn’t the case.

According to College Fix, two mothers attended the Drag Queen Story Hour and what they witnessed wasn’t at all suitable for children. This includes a drag queen doing something of a strip show to a song that ended with profanity:

The women and some of their allies attending the event in a somewhat undercover capacity were able to capture on film a large amount of the pride festivities at the Renton Public Library — including the graphic performance of a drag queen — before police were called to escort some of the moms out.

In the performance, the drag queen was seen removing a skirt at the start and then dancing in scantily clad clothing to the tune of the song “Like a Girl.” The drag queen sang in part, “If you feel like a girl, then you real like a girl. Do your thing, run the whole damn world.” The song ended with various expletives.

The drag queen’s dance was captured on video.


“I witnessed kids in that show and in the following panel that couldn’t have been more than ten,” one of the moms told The Fix.





Also being handed out at the show, which featured kids ranging from their teens to kids in strollers, were flavored condoms, dental dams, sex pamphlets that depicted a penis, and more.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

JUNE 26, 2019
*Making LGBT a Protected Class Will Kill Religious Liberty*
By T.R. Clancy
The current campaign to amend federal and state civil rights laws to extend protections to sexual orientation and gender identity isn't meant to eliminate discrimination — it's meant to eliminate religious freedom.

What else are we to believe when proponents of such amendments tell us as much?

Earlier this month, Michigan State Senator Jeremy Moss introduced legislation to amend the state's civil rights law to add sexual orientation and sexual identity as protected classes. One of the main objections to changing the law before now has been the harm it must do to conscience protections and the free exercise of religion. Like their federal cousin, the Equality Act, these laws can't ensure equality because, as gay writer Brad Polumbo explains, they work by "elevating [LGBT] rights over those of religious Americans." 

Senator Moss isn't even pretending this isn't the case. As reported in the Oakland Press, Moss said:

[T]he legislation will not make exceptions for those whose religious beliefs condemn homosexuality and other lifestyles[.] ... That would mean, for example, that a Catholic school that teaches against homosexuality could not discriminate against a homosexual job applicant on the basis of sexual orientation.

Bakery owners and photographers could not refuse to serve a same-sex couple's wedding on the basis of their religious beliefs.

None of this bothers Moss, who "says he is gay as well as a practicing Jew," and doesn't see what the problem is. He "knows plenty of rabbis and other religious leaders who support the legislation." Besides, believers who don't see it his way just don't understand the Bible, or their own faith: "A few passages in the Old Testament (teaching against homosexuality) don't give people the right to discriminate. I don't believe there is a conflict between religious values and treating everyone fairly."

And if it turns out there is a conflict between Moss's ideas about "treating everyone fairly" and someone's religious values, then we'll just ignore the religious values. As David Harsanyi recently noted at The Federalist, "compelling the right kind of speech no longer seems a bothersome prospect to most progressives. Any neutral principles that are inherent in the First Amendment have long been discarded for more pressing matters of social justice." How else could Moss write a law that forces a Catholic school principal to hire a homosexual teacher whose lifestyle contradicts Catholic teaching, and forces a Christian baker to design a cake with a message the baker considers sinful?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should we go back to criminalizing it?


I don't recall any laws forbidding men dressing up to be women.  In fact, if it rubs the lotion on its skin, it won't even get the hose again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Then don’t look...unless maybe you’re curious.
> We all know why Joe obsesses on articles about transgender isn’t...


If you need to waive a flag at a soccer game to let everyone know you're gay, you're just a douche.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If you need to waive a flag at a soccer game to let everyone know you're gay, you're just a douche.


Is it the gays waving the flags? 
Also, it’s “Pride Week” or month or some such, so they’re on fire right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Is it the gays waving the flags?
> Also, it’s “Pride Week” or month or some such, so they’re on fire right now.


"They're"?


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "They're"?


It’s called a conjunction. Short for “they are.” Is that what you mean, or are you suggesting I’m homophobic by referring to the gay community as “they’re” on fire during this Pride Month?

I have noticed that your kind has odd responses to customary words. I’ve gotten weird feedback from “fairly,” “allegedly” and now “they’re.” You people prefer your own frat boy words, like “cuck” and “Proud Boys” and “fashy.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Is it the gays waving the flags?
> Also, it’s “Pride Week” or month or some such, so they’re on fire right now.



*Who cares.......it's just " Trendy "...*

*The Romans " Fiddled " with it, look where that got them.*

*Reproduction comes down to a Man & Woman.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "They're"?


Just leading them where they’re dying to go.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

*OMG....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just leading them where they’re dying to go.


Too obvi?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too obvi?


Get a room.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If you need to waive a flag at a soccer game to let everyone know you're gay, you're just a douche.


If you don't know the difference between "wave" and "waive", you're a clueless moron.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you don't know the difference between "wave" and "waive", you're a clueless moron.


*Come on Spoooola..*
*You " waived " your right to bitch long ago....*
*You " clueless " lying thief....*
*Just " wave " goodbye and head out the do....*
*No one wants to read your moronic grief......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you don't know the difference between "wave" and "waive", you're a clueless moron.


Here fishy, fishy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here fishy, fishy


You do know that little ploy of yours is completely obvious, right? Probably not though.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that little ploy of yours is completely obvious, right? Probably not though.


I'm not sure I understand it.  I could figure out once that he (and others of his friends) would brag about posting something offensive enough to get a response, but it justs seems to be an auto-response now.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not sure I understand it.  I could figure out once that he (and others of his friends) would brag about posting something offensive enough to get a response, but it justs seems to be an *auto*-response now.










*Otto Says :*

*You're a Liar and a Thief.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not sure I understand it.  I could figure out once that he (and others of his friends) would brag about posting something offensive enough to get a response, but it justs seems to be an auto-response now.


When he gets out over his skis and makes himself look like a total buffoon he tries to play it off like he's just trolling around looking for a bite


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that little ploy of yours is completely obvious, right? Probably not though.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not sure I understand it.


Iʻm sure you donʻt.  But itʻs an auto-response  that youʻve obviously taught your twins hus and mess.  Donʻt worry I watched the debates and youʻre not alone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When he gets out over his skis and makes himself look like a total buffoon he tries to play it off like he's just trolling around looking for a bite


”Irony is what you do”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Irony is what you do”


You try so hard its become sad to watch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard its become sad to watch.


I was meditating.  Shush!


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard its become sad to watch.


*You want a " Swiss " Swatch.....?!*

*




*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you don't know the difference between "wave" and "waive", you're a clueless moron.


What language is this?  "I could figure out once that he (and others of his friends) would brag..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What language is this?  "I could figure out once that he (and others of his friends) would brag..."


I dunno Sean, tell us.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno Sean, tell us.


I'll tell you one time.
This guy "Outlaw" is not me.
He does sound like me, but you make the mistake of thinking I'm special.
I'm not.
I'm one of millions.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll tell you one time.
> This guy "Outlaw" is not me.
> He does sound like me, but you make the mistake of thinking I'm special.
> I'm not.
> I'm one of millions.


*Rodent has TDS....he has it sooooo bad he fidgets uncontrollably when pinching *
*his " little Fella " while attempting to stop an errant piss in a public urinal.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll tell you one time.
> This guy "Outlaw" is not me.
> He does sound like me, but you make the mistake of thinking I'm special.
> I'm not.
> I'm one of millions.


I could be Sean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I could be Sean.


I could be Seuddah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll tell you one time.
> This guy "Outlaw" is not me.
> He does sound like me, but you make the mistake of thinking I'm special.
> I'm not.
> I'm one of millions.


Ok joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno Sean, tell us.


Unsure myself... I don't speak "Stroke".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Unsure myself... I don't speak "Stroke".


Holy crap! Thatʻs it!  Neither do I.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

I wonder what the mother of the year expected from a bunch of freaks?

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Mother Of 11-Year-Old 'Drag Kid' Blasts 'Convicted Pedophile' For Sexualizing Her Child, Scolds 'Conservative Media'*
*"Desmond is hot & feels sexy performing"*





Photo by Astrid Stawiarz/Getty Images for Shorty Awards 



By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
July 3, 2019 
 45.4k views
In an Instagram post published last week, Wendy Napoles, the mother of 11-year-old Desmond Napoles — a so-called “drag kid” known as “Desmond is Amazing” — blasted a “convicted pedophile” blogger for sexualizing her young son, calling his statements “highly inappropriate.” Napoles also took a shot at “conservative media” for allegedly suggesting she is “purposely attracting pedophiles.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

*Liberals tell others what to LET their kids do and have done....*
*But ...boy oh boy ...let that happen to one of THEIR kids and *
*Mt St Helen's will explode again....*
*The HYPOCRISY and LIES has infected them to the point of no return....*
*Just completely sickening.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Seems the point here is joe doesn't understand. Doesn't understand free will, personal liberty and expression. You have people out their hiding behind religion, teachers, cops, people in a place of responsibility, etc. doing horrible things everyday but lil ho spends his time wondering about those people who are out in the open about their feelings and openly expressing themselves (which psychologically is much better for those individuals instead of keeping it pent up like joe). What's so funny about peace, love and understanding.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Liberals tell others what to LET their kids do and have done....*
> *But ...boy oh boy ...let that happen to one of THEIR kids and *
> *Mt St Helen's will explode again....*
> *The HYPOCRISY and LIES has infected them to the point of no return....*
> *Just completely sickening.....!*


Go show your kids an American Hero—Megan Rapinoe.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the point here is joe doesn't understand. Doesn't understand free will, personal liberty and expression. You have people out their hiding behind religion, teachers, cops, people in a place of responsibility, etc. doing horrible things everyday but lil ho spends his time wondering about those people who are out in the open about their feelings and openly expressing themselves (which psychologically is much better for those individuals instead of keeping it pent up like joe). What's so funny about peace, love and understanding.



*You don't understand ...*

*Cause and Effect  ...do you.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Go show your kids an American Hero—Megan Rapinoe.


*She's not a " Hero " ...*

*She's a very talented " Player " who happens*
*to have a big mouth at the times it wasn't needed....*

*And by the way she did her job quite well today didn't she...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't understand ...*
> 
> *Cause and Effect  ...do you.*


I understand you are a major suck up and a kiss ass.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *She's not a " Hero " ...*
> 
> *She's a very talented " Player " who happens*
> *to have a big mouth at the times it wasn't needed....*
> ...


Actually a hero to many, many young people, for her skills and her American pride.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually a hero to many, many young people, for her skills and her American pride.


She, like most Americans are proud of America and want to see it at its best and to always strive for that. Not to do our worst and appeal to the lowest common denominator as is happening now with t.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually a hero to many, many young people,
> for her skills and her American pride.


*A " Player " to look upon as a goal for her abilities*
*on the field.....Yes.*

*As a " Hero ".... No.*

*She's can be termed a " Champion "...You bet !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 273745, member: 1707"

She, like most Americans are proud of America and want to
see it at its best and to always strive for that.
*She should have kept her mouth shut.....*
*She dropped quite a few rungs in the *
*respectability dept.....*

Not to do our worst and appeal to the lowest common
denominator as is happening now with t.
*You have TDS....which can become an STD...*
*Seek treatment soon...*

/QUOTE


*Heed my advice, you are damaging your cranium contents
by not seeking help....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A " Player " to look upon as a goal for her abilities*
> *on the field.....Yes.*
> 
> *As a " Hero ".... No.*
> ...


Was John McCain an American Hero?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Was John McCain an American Hero?




*Nope...........*

*Don't care what knuckleheads like " Spola " or YOU spout*
*about his career, now there's a three generation Military guy*
*who benefited from " Suppression " of the facts and TRUTH....*

*Maybe do some research on him and his REAL life...*

*What was he involved in for decades while a Congressman...Hmmm.*

*What about his " Buddy " Lindsey Graham ....ever wonder about " His "*
*dealings....He's a " Republican " also...........*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

I didn’t start a thread about Epstein.  That’s your choice. You just don’t like it when your hypocrisy is exposed.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nope...........*
> 
> *Don't care what knuckleheads like " Spola " or YOU spout*
> *about his career, now there's a three generation Military guy*
> ...


Just tell us your truth. All McCain did was lose a million dollar aircraft.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Colonial Aviation Hero?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just tell us your truth. All McCain did was lose a million dollar aircraft.


*You brought it up....*
*You're " attempting " to carry his water.....*
*You figure it out...*
*I can help you a little.....just search for the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5046  Colonial Aviation Hero?



*You constantly try to play off the TRUTH and box yourself into a*
*" Dark Alley ".....The TRUTH is out there...you will find it sooner *
*or later....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Was John McCain an American Hero?


He was before the amnesty bullshit, stone cold loser after that, just ask Trump. GW too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You constantly try to play off the TRUTH and box yourself into a*
> *" Dark Alley ".....The TRUTH is out there...you will find it sooner *
> *or later....*


I see your problem, you don't know truth from fiction. Exhibit A, you believe everything t says.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your problem, you don't know truth from fiction. Exhibit A, you believe everything t says.


Did you see the WH released its transcript of the whole colonial airports mishmash without trying to remove it.  Since the whole Tim Apple incident, they’ve just given up trying to cover for his inept-ness.  At least the British weren’t coy about discussing it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She, like most Americans are proud of America and want to see it at its best and to always strive for that. Not to do our worst and appeal to the lowest common denominator as is happening now with t.


I'd say bashing people that uphold our laws and wanting to tax working Americans, so illegal aliens can have free healthcare, is pretty fucking 'lowest common denominator'.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your problem, you don't know truth from fiction. Exhibit A, you believe everything t says.


*You have no ( Exhibit ) just poop flung on a Wall....*
*You can't judge shit from shinola......*
*You should have gone to school instead of skateboarding....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did you see the WH released its transcript of the whole colonial airports mishmash without trying to remove it.  Since the whole Tim Apple incident, they’ve just given up trying to cover for his inept-ness.  At least the British weren’t coy about discussing it.


"It's just trump being trump . . . and his supporters know that and that's why they voted for him. He talks like them, they can relate to him."


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did you see the WH released its transcript of the whole colonial airports mishmash without trying to remove it.  Since the whole Tim Apple incident, they’ve just given up trying to cover for his inept-ness.  At least the British weren’t coy about discussing it.


*Whats inept is your ability to discern Truth from Donkey shit.....*
*Which for some unknown reason you gobble up by the buckets...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's just trump being trump . . . and his supporters know that and that's why they voted for him. He talks like them, they can relate to him."


*What are you going to do when he wins again...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What are you going to do when he wins again...........*


As a rather intelligent fella I know said, "America deserves trump, karma's a bitch".


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was before the amnesty bullshit, stone cold loser after that, just ask Trump. GW too.


All Republicans were lame until Trump came along.
Is that what you nutters are saying? Sounds like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> All Republicans were lame until Trump came along.
> Is that what you nutters are saying? Sounds like it.


nutters blow with the wind and now blow t. They use to Republicans, now they are just t.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters blow with the wind and now blow t.
> They use to Republicans, now they are just t.


*There ya go again with those " Barney Frank " references....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> All Republicans were lame until Trump came along.
> Is that what you nutters are saying? Sounds like it.


No, just the illegal alien loving amnesty pushing pricks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

H


Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's just trump being trump . . . and his supporters know that and that's why they voted for him. He talks like them, they can relate to him."


How many times did you vote for Clinton?
She cheated and still lost?
Where has your moral outrage been the last 10 years?
Dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> H
> 
> How many times did you vote for Clinton?
> She cheated and still lost?
> ...


You are a very misinformed and confused individual.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a very misinformed and confused individual.


*1:00 am  ?....Rodent stop drinking those " Energy Drinks " ...your*
*ticker ain't gunna like it....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *1:00 am  ?....Rodent stop drinking those " Energy Drinks " ...your*
> *ticker ain't gunna like it....*


Never even tasted an energy drink.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never even tasted an energy drink.


*Cough cough.....hmmmm....Bullshit.!

1:00  am
3:00 am
3:45 am
Etc......

Yeah....right...Mr Healthy Rodent...
Go feed your " Donkey " some more weeds...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> All Republicans were lame until Trump came along.
> Is that what you nutters are saying? Sounds like it.


One listen to your POTUS candidates and I can feel your delusional state


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "It's just trump being trump . . . and his supporters know that and that's why they voted for him. He talks like them, they can relate to him."


Should be easy to overcome in 2020.  Relax.  You people got this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As a rather intelligent fella I know said, "America deserves trump, karma's a bitch".


You have to be intelligent to know who is.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never even tasted an energy drink.


I love 'em. Have a Monster fridge in my office with a lifetime supply on free delivery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters blow with the wind and now blow t. They use to Republicans, now they are just t.


Sounds like the free stuff party.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a very misinformed and confused individual.


Once again ratboy projecting....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again ratboy projecting....


Show me.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I love 'em. Have a Monster fridge in my office
> with a lifetime supply on free delivery.


*If you ride bikes the way you stated ....you're*
*absolutely nuts....*
*I drink lemon water and nutrition bars on long rides...*
*or just plain water....*
*Maybe after a loooong ride Coca Cola...*

*As I stated previously ....I think your BS'n about*
*ridin Road Bikes....*

*When your heart rate is at optimal for attack, you*
*surely don't need a " Hiccup " and turtle on the *
*side of the road...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you ride bikes the way you stated ....you're*
> *absolutely nuts....*
> *I drink lemon water and nutrition bars on long rides...*
> *or just plain water....*
> ...


Coca cola? Poison. An occasional Cuba Libre, but after a ride? Diuretic, savvy? Water retention, savvy? You can clean a car battery with that shit, or dissolve metal.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you ride bikes the way you stated ....you're*
> *absolutely nuts....*
> *I drink lemon water and nutrition bars on long rides...*
> *or just plain water....*
> ...


I’m like Superman to you losers. 
I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
And I’m OLD!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m like Superman to you losers.
> I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
> And I’m OLD!


Some people only know what they know, and don't wanna no nothing else, and don't possess the capability to see outside the prism of their own experience. So we presented with anything foreign to them the say, liar, bs or fake news . . . aka they get scared, close their eyes and cover their ears . . . sometimes even talking loudly so as to drown out the offensive information, "LA! LA! LA! LA! NAH! NAH! NAH! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!"


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m like Superman to you losers.
> I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
> And I’m OLD!


So when are we riding Mr Fitness?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people only know what they know, and don't wanna no nothing else, and don't possess the capability to see outside the prism of their own experience. So we presented with anything foreign to them the say, liar, bs or fake news . . . aka they get scared, close their eyes and cover their ears . . . sometimes even talking loudly so as to drown out the offensive information, "LA! LA! LA! LA! NAH! NAH! NAH! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!"


Dude.. this sounds like you!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m like Superman to you losers.
> I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
> And I’m OLD!


Yup DC is Old.  Marvel Trumps DC grampa poser.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I love 'em. Have a Monster fridge in my office with a lifetime supply on free delivery.


I prefer Rockstar but have made the switch to cold brew black coffee.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I prefer Rockstar but have made the switch to cold brew black coffee.


Probably healthier. Just the bean.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup DC is Old.  Marvel Trumps DC grampa poser.


You’re green but you ain’t the Hulk.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So when are we riding Mr Fitness?


Where are you? I understand something they call “the donut” is a well-liked ride in palos verdes. I haven’t done it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Where are you? I understand something they call “the donut” is a well-liked ride in palos verdes. I haven’t done it.


Out near Wine Country. But I stay off of those roads, or I try, for obvious reasons. I've ridden PV and it's nice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re green but you ain’t the Hulk.


Ant Man!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

*WATCH: Piers Morgan Repeatedly Calls Christian Doctor A 'Bigot' For Saying There Are Two Genders *
Alex Nitzberg | Jul 09, 2019 4:05 PM






_Source: Photo by Chris Pizzello/Invision/AP, File_

Piers Morgan repeatedly called a Christian doctor a bigot during a segment on the “Good Morning Britain” television show on Tuesday. 

Dr. David Mackereth rejects transgender ideology and therefore refuses to use pronouns that conflict with an individual’s biological gender. Via the BBC:

Speaking outside the tribunal in Birmingham, Dr Mackereth, 56, said: "Last year I was training to do medical assessments for the Department for Work and Pensions and because of my Christian convictions I felt I couldn't use pronouns - the words 'he' and 'she' - in an arbitrary manner.

"I said that in good conscience I couldn't do that. The Department for Work and Pensions took some time to think about it and decided then that I wasn't fit to do the job because of, I would say, my Christian convictions.

"So I am coming to court today because I want the right to practise medicine as a Christian doctor in the way that I always have."

During his segment on “Good Morning Britain” Dr. Mackereth noted the dramatic cultural shift and said that he would consider it dishonest to use pronouns that do not reflect the reality of a person’s actual gender:

“Well, I think we have to start by recognizing how important pronouns are within our language. This is a complete change in the way we use them. And even if we leave the religious factor out, we have a problem that by changing the way we use pronouns, we completely change who we are as a society and who we are as people. And it doesn’t just affect a small group of people, it affects every single one of us. But as a Christian, I believe that to use pronouns in that way is dishonest, and I cannot do that in a good conscience.”

When Morgan asked why he would not just refer to an individual who does a male-to-female transition by female pronouns, Dr. Mackereth explained that he does not believe an individual can transform into the opposite sex.

“The answer is I don’t believe that a person can change sex, I don’t believe a person can change gender, and that sex and gender are the same thing,” he declared.

Morgan then proceeded to assert that the doctor is a bigot. 

When Dr. Mackereth asked Morgan to provide a definition for the word bigot, Morgan defined a bigot as, “somebody woefully intolerant of people who go through an extraordinarily long and painful transition process, both physically and psychologically, and they do it because fundamentally they believe they were born in the wrong body, the wrong gender, the wrong sex…” Morgan then asked the doctor, “shouldn’t you just find it in your Christian heart, given that you’re such a Christian, to actually respect that?”

Dr. Mackereth pointed out that under that definition, Christianity would be categorized as bigoted since Scripture clearly teaches that God created two distinct genders.

“Well, the Bible tells us that God has made us male and female, he made us for his own glory,” Dr. Mackereth said. “If I’m a bigot, then the whole of Christianity throughout history is bigotry. I don’t believe that. I believe Christianity is the truth of God.”

“The Bible says if you look at people in an adulterous manner, you should be stoned to death,” Morgan said. “Do you agree with that?”

Morgan also asked, “Given your, your self-righteousness, do you wander around the streets of, of your city now looking for people who are looking at people in a lustful way and stone them to death? And if not why not?”

Dr. Mackereth disputed Morgan’s characterization of him as self-righteous and said that he bears the righteousness of Christ. He noted that like all people, he too has sinned and he does not claim superiority over others.

“You haven’t established that I am self-righteous, but I’m a sinner saved by the grace of God through faith in Jesus Christ, so I carry the righteousness of Jesus Christ. I long for the same thing for everybody that I have, which is to know Him. That includes people of every kind of background,” he explained. “But you’re right, if we were to apply the Bible literally without taking its context every one of us could be stoned to death, every one of us has broken God’s commandments. I’m not saying I’m better than anybody.”

When Morgan asked Dr. Mackereth whether he has ever looked upon someone with lust, the doctor laughed and admitted that he had, to which Morgan responded, “applying the letter of the law and applying the law of the Bible you should now stone yourself to death.”

Morgan referred to the doctor’s views as “so intolerant." Transgender broadcaster India Willoughby then claimed that “the Bible is full of contradictions,” pointing to a law against consuming shellfish.

And in Willoughby’s view, God would accept transgenderism.

“You know, I think God would actually be really cool about transgender people. If Jesus came back he’d probably look like Conchita Wurst. He wouldn’t be changing wine into water, he’d be changing men into women, women into men,” Willoughby said.

Piers Morgan then resumed lecturing Dr. Mackereth:

“And my final point to you David really is that you’ve already accepted that because of your own sinful lustful thoughts you have to stone yourself to death. So it may be, it may be that you should also reconsider, given I presume you don’t want to stone yourself to death.”

Dr. Mackereth jumped back in while Morgan was talking to explain his position: 

“No, I said I have to go to Jesus Christ, be cleansed in the blood of Jesus Christ, that’s what saves me. That’s what will save anybody.”

When Dr. Mackereth asked Morgan how this tied into the issue of transgenderism, Morgan replied: 

“Because you are citing the Bible to defend your bigotry,” and he added, “we’ve all moved on from large swathes of the Bible, we’re allowed to evolve and move on.”

Dr. Mackereth asked whether Morgan was going to discuss the issue or just continue haranguing him for his Christian beliefs.

He suggested they should engage “in a civil manner” and said, “I don’t think you ranting at me is doing any good.”

“You know what, I think we’re done here,” Morgan said. “Let’s get David some stones.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Piers Morgan Repeatedly Calls Christian Doctor A 'Bigot' For Saying There Are Two Genders *
> Alex Nitzberg | Jul 09, 2019 4:05 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Basic biology, there are many variations of x and y chromosomes in each individual. The strict man and woman ideal is a western societal social construct and most other cultures recognize the range of and degrees of gender diversity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Basic biology, there are many variations of x and y chromosomes in each individual. The strict man and woman ideal is a western societal social construct and most other cultures recognize the range of and degrees of gender diversity.


Variations like two of them?


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Variations like two of them?


Showing your lack of education again.

Start here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_anomalies


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Showing your lack of education again.
> 
> Start here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_anomalies


Showing your lack of comprehension again.  Usually due to not reading what you link.  Again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m like Superman to you losers.
> I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
> And I’m OLD!


BS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Showing your lack of education again.
> 
> Start here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_anomalies


Caveman mentality, they don't wanna know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Caveman mentality, they don't wanna know.


Wanna know what?  There is a difference between variation and combinations.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BS


Believe me, I’m old.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Believe me, I’m old.


So I can find you on the cycling over 60 group on FB?


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So I can find you on the cycling over 60 group on FB?


Not in any groups. I’m not avid. I just like it.
I have old friends in SD and half moon bay and we meet in SB every year for the 3 days. 
Other than that, I get in my bike about every 4 weeks for a 25-mile or so ride in canyons or down the coast.
You ride the Temecula wine country? Must be pretty.
Happy to meet in PV and ride.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Not in any groups. I’m not avid. I just like it.
> I have old friends in SD and half moon bay and we meet in SB every year for the 3 days.
> Other than that, I get in my bike about every 4 weeks for a 25-mile or so ride in canyons or down the coast.
> You ride the Temecula wine country? Must be pretty.
> Happy to meet in PV and ride.


I used to ride wine country a lot. But too many idiots on on their phones mixed with narrow roads has made me more of a trails guy. If I'm on the road I usually ride up in the Richie Rich areas of De Luz / La Cresta. You can ride into Fallbrook from those communities and get 65 miles plus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Showing your lack of education again.
> 
> Start here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_chromosome_anomalies


Wikipedia?  You want us to start at a source where anybody with a keyboard and modem is an expert?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Wikipedia?  You want us to start at a source where anybody with a keyboard and modem is an expert?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


It's annoying when folks respond questioning the source and not what was written...

"Washington Times is the Moonie paper, right?" _espola_


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's annoying when folks respond questioning the source and not what was written...
> 
> "Washington Times is the Moonie paper, right?" _espola_


Did wikipedia get that wrong also?

"_The Washington Times_ was founded on May 17, 1982, by Unification movement leader Sun Myung Moon..."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Washington_Times


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's annoying when folks respond questioning the source and not what was written...
> 
> "Washington Times is the Moonie paper, right?" _espola_


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


I don't know if they got anything wrong... I'm not going to bother reading it because Wikipedia has the credibility of a 7-year old and now you do, too.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't know if they got anything wrong... I'm not going to bother reading it because Wikipedia has the credibility of a 7-year old and now you do, too.


That's kind of  how I thought you would respond.

If you think it is so easy to change a Wikipedia article, you can go to the article in question and leave a note there.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I used to ride wine country a lot. But too many idiots on on their phones mixed with narrow roads has made me more of a trails guy. If I'm on the road I usually ride up in the Richie Rich areas of De Luz / La Cresta. You can ride into Fallbrook from those communities and get 65 miles plus.


I haven't rode mountain bikes in a while. Also really fun.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Did wikipedia get that wrong also?
> 
> "_The Washington Times_ was founded on May 17, 1982, by Unification movement leader Sun Myung Moon..."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Washington_Times


Did the Washington Times get it wrong because of the founder?
You insinuated as much and as such you are hypocritical.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did the Washington Times get it wrong because of the founder?
> You insinuated as much and as such you are hypocritical.


It appears you don't know what "insinuated" or "hypocritical" means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you don't know what "insinuated" or "hypocritical" means.


Powerful words arenʻt they.  Reminds me of the effect that bold letters have on you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Did wikipedia get that wrong also?
> 
> "_The Washington Times_ was founded on May 17, 1982, by Unification movement leader Sun Myung Moon..."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Washington_Times


So now Wikipedia is a valid source?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So now Wikipedia is a valid source?


Wikipedia is a good starting point, just like any classic paper encyclopedia.

Did you see anything wrong in that Wikipedia article?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you don't know what "insinuated" or "hypocritical" means.


Once again you let your pompous ass post horseshit...
You get called out on Wikipoo...yet you do the same on resources you disagree with...


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again you let your pompous ass post horseshit...
> You get called out on Wikipoo...yet you do the same on resources you disagree with...


I hope these daily spleen-venting sessions help you to have a normal real life.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Wikipedia is a good starting point, just like any classic paper encyclopedia.
> 
> Did you see anything wrong in that Wikipedia article?


So Wiki is a valid source now?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So Wiki is a valid source now?


You didn't read my response to the last time you asked that question?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

I dod but you didn't answer the question. It's a simple yes or no. So... is Wiki a valid source.


espola said:


> You didn't read my response to the last time you asked that question?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I dod but you didn't answer the question. It's a simple yes or no. So... is Wiki a valid source.


Wikipedia is a good starting point.   Most articles (especially those dealing in controversial or highly technical matters) will have footnotes allowing the interested reader more links to study.  You can also read the history of edits and an appended talk file in which contributors and  moderators discuss changes.  

Are you really this ignorant of the Wikipedia process, or just trolling to please the rubes?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Wikipedia is a good starting point.   Most articles (especially those dealing in controversial or highly technical matters) will have footnotes allowing the interested reader more links to study.  You can also read the history of edits and an appended talk file in which contributors and  moderators discuss changes.
> 
> Are you really this ignorant of the Wikipedia process, or just trolling to please the rubes?


Just wondering how long you're gonna do your dog and pony show before you answer the question. So far it's been 3 post...


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just wondering how long you're gonna do your dog and pony show before you answer the question. So far it's been 3 post...


It appears you chose "ignorant".  Of course, "troll" may still be an option.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you really this ignorant of the Wikipedia process, or just trolling to please the rubes?


That's what they do in both cases. They support each other in their fictional world, it's a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you chose "ignorant".  Of course, "troll" may still be an option.


I wonder what the over under is on you actually answering the question. You're at four post now. Whatever the odds I would bet over,  way over for you.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder what the over under is on you actually answering the question. You're at four post now. Whatever the odds I would bet over,  way over for you.


It appears you want a simple answer to a complicated question.

Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I haven't rode mountain bikes in a while. Also really fun.


Let me know when you want to ride the trails. We have some epic trails out here but you probably should sharpen your skills up if you haven't played in the dirt lately.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you want a simple answer to a complicated question.
> 
> Please continue.


That's five post and still no answer...


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's five post and still no answer...


Were they too long for you to read?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

*What the fucking fuck?*
*We’re proud to celebrate inclusivity for all gender identities and expressions. In partnership with NCTE, we’re giving away special edition Pronoun Packs and encouraging everybody to share their pronouns with #Pride today and every day.


3,961
10:29 AM - Jun 30, 2019

2,906 people are talking about this

*


*Conversation*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What the fucking fuck?*
> *We’re proud to celebrate inclusivity for all gender identities and expressions. In partnership with NCTE, we’re giving away special edition Pronoun Packs and encouraging everybody to share their pronouns with #Pride today and every day.*
> 
> *https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1145383884764454913*
> ...


Don't worry little fella the market will work it out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So Wiki is a valid source now?


Depends.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Were they too long for you to read?


Six post and still your inability to answer a question is on display...


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Six post and still your inability to answer a question is on display...


"On display" means anyone can read it and make up his own mind, so please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Seems way too many Americans are preoccupied with trying to tell others how they should live their lives. Freedom of choice makes America great.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> "On display" means anyone can read it and make up his own mind, so please continue.


Seven post...  yea your such smooth operator.  Lol! I love when you try to prove your point only to prove mine. 

I will continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seven post...  yea your such smooth operator.  Lol! I love when you try to prove your point only to prove mine.
> 
> I will continue.


Here's another answer for you to ignore --

https://www.bespacific.com/is-wikipedia-a-reliable-legal-authority-2018-update/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's another answer for you to ignore --
> 
> https://www.bespacific.com/is-wikipedia-a-reliable-legal-authority-2018-update/


Eight.. do I hear nine?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems way too many Americans are preoccupied with trying to tell others how they should live their lives. Freedom of choice makes America great.


That’s deep.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's another answer for you to ignore --
> 
> https://www.bespacific.com/is-wikipedia-a-reliable-legal-authority-2018-update/


So your citation is there is no consensus, from anyone, that wikipedia is a credible source.  Got it.  We knew it, but thanks anyway.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> So your citation is there is no consensus, from anyone, that wikipedia is a credible source.  Got it.  We knew it, but thanks anyway.


Putting words in my mouth makes you l0ok dishonest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Putting words in my mouth makes you l0ok dishonest.


Your tap dancing reminds me how much I miss Fred Astaire.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your tap dancing reminds me how much I miss Fred Astaire.


?????


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your tap dancing reminds me how much I miss Fred Astaire.


No one cares.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> ?????


Not to worry... yet again, everyone else will get it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one cares.


Is that your tampon string I see swaying in the breeze?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Not to worry... yet again, everyone else will get it.


How do you keep track of which persona you are posting under?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that your tampon string I see swaying in the breeze?


Didn't get it I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you keep track of which persona you are posting under?


The mystery lasted about 3 posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s deep.


That’s what Mrs Husker says to me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you keep track of which persona you are posting under?


Well, I have one profile, unlike you, Husky Do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you keep track of which persona you are posting under?


You never seem to mind when Wez/Legend/Messy does it. Hypocrite....

But we already knew that. 

And still no answer to that complicated question if Wiki is a viable source.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You never seem to mind when Wez/Legend/Messy does it. Hypocrite....
> 
> But we already knew that.
> 
> And still no answer to that complicated question if Wiki is a viable source.


I answered it several times.

Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I answered it several times.
> 
> Please continue.


According to you it's to complicated a question to answer with a yes or no answer. Your life must be very complicated...

To squat or stand... that decision probably takes you all day to figure out. 

Nine.. do I hear ten?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> According to you it's to complicated a question to answer with a yes or no answer. Your life must be very complicated...
> 
> To squat or stand... that decision probably takes you all day to figure out.
> 
> Nine.. do I hear ten?


You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


That's the smartest thing you have posted. Now let's see if your smart enough to answer the question.

We already know you have difficulties answering such complicated yes or no  questions. But let's see you really try...

BTW... smart money is on the over.

Do I hear eleven post to answer a yes or no question? Going once, going twice...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's the smartest thing you have posted. Now let's see if your smart enough to answer the question.
> 
> We already know you have difficulties answering such complicated yes or no  questions. But let's see you really try...
> 
> ...


Which yes or no question?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Which yes or no question?


Let me think. Do I really feel like chasing you down another rabbit hole in the small hope that you might actually be genuine enough to answer the question with a simple yes or no? 

OK Espola... let's  see what you got.

Do you think Wikipedia is a credible source? Yes or no.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Let me think. Do I really feel like chasing you down another rabbit hole in the small hope that you might actually be genuine enough to answer the question with a simple yes or no?
> 
> OK Espola... let's  see what you got.
> 
> Do you think Wikipedia is a credible source? Yes or no.


It's a good starting place.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> It's a good starting place.


My fault for thinking you were reasonable person.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> My fault for thinking you were reasonable person.


Yes, it's your fault, but not for that reason.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, it's your fault, but not for that reason.


Go play with yourself elsewhere...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Go play with yourself elsewhere...


I hear this is a good starting place for that...

*Manual stimulation - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manual_stimulation

Manual stimulation may refer to: Massage, the manual stimulation of various parts of the body; Manual stimulation of nipples; A euphemism for masturbation ...


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coca cola? Poison. An occasional Cuba Libre, but after a ride?
> Diuretic, savvy?
> Water retention, savvy?
> You can clean a car battery with that shit, or dissolve metal.


*Obviously you don't ride much..........*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m like Superman to you losers.
> I don’t BS about my houses or my fitness.
> And I’m OLD!


*Yur an " Old " LIAR............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Obviously you don't ride much..........*


We know you don't believe in scientist nor their findings so yeah, keep drinking lots of coke . . . maybe get a big Mac as well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you don't believe in scientist nor their findings so yeah, keep drinking lots of coke . . . maybe get a big Mac as well.


Do you know what the domestiques bring their riders? I'll lump you in with the other idiots...


----------



## messy (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yur an " Old " LIAR............*


You wish. You know i'm not. BTW, why don't you talk about your boy Jeffrey Epstein anymore?


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you don't believe in scientist*** nor their findings
> so yeah, keep drinking lots of coke . . . maybe get a big
> Mac as well.


*You're not the brightest lamp on the porch are ya....*

*That would be " Science "...*

*Anytime you want to have a civil discussion on even that *
*" one " particular subject....Bring it !*

*Just a heads up, you are so far out of your league it's *
*almost a  damn shame to humiliate you .......*

*You have US Congressman Hank Johnson syndrome....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 276061, member: 3299"

You wish.
You know i'm not.
*Ohhh...Yes you are....Don't hide.*

BTW,
why don't you talk about your boy
Jeffrey Epstein anymore?
*Hah....why did you....we know why.*
*Your Party is " FILTHY " to the core...!!*

/QUOTE

*" My Boy "....*
*Now you are hurling racial epithets out of frustration....*

*Jeffery Epstein is a  " Main Stay " of the Democratic Party....*
*And YOU know who and what Epstein did....*
*The list of Democrats involved with his filthy practices is very*
*very long, that's why Nancy Pelosi's daughter posted this " Tweet "*

*




*

*Post ALL the pictures you want of then citizen Donald J. Trump*
*and Jeffery Epstein.....*
*Trump isn't a William Jefferson Clinton.....and YOU know that too..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 276061, member: 3299"
> 
> You wish.
> You know i'm not.
> ...


t makes slick Willy look like a Boy Scout.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t makes slick Willy look like a Boy Scout
> 
> .



*You just keep telling yourself that.....*

*Hmmm....ever wonder how " Willy J " got that nasty*
*cough....( Yeah, the same one HRC got from " Huma " )*
*sure wasn't from "Weed "....that dude is a*
*walking specimen for HPV's and other vile virus's ...*
*His illegitimate son was from an Arkansas prostitute...*







*Even the Democratic Internet Fact checker Snopes only states*
*it as " Unproven "....They know...!*


----------



## messy (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 276061, member: 3299"
> 
> You wish.
> You know i'm not.
> ...


Why do you love Jeffrey Epstein so much? Is it the money? The young girls? Because your idol Trump partied with him? All of the above, right?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You just keep telling yourself that.....*
> 
> *Hmmm....ever wonder how " Willy J " got that nasty*
> *cough....( Yeah, the same one HRC got from " Huma " )*
> ...


"Contrary to expectations, the paternity test determined that Bill Clinton was not Danney Williams’ father"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> "Contrary to expectations, the paternity test determined that Bill Clinton was not Danney Williams’ father"


t would have just made her have an abortion.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t would have just made her have an abortion.


T would have paid her to have an abortion and then sign a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*Drag Queen Reads ‘What Color Is Your Underwear?’ to Young Children*





FREDERIC J. BROWN/AFP/Getty Images, File
DR. SUSAN BERRY19 Jul 2019654
4:17
*A “Drag Queen Story Hour” event at a Dallas, Texas, library last Saturday featured two drag queens, one of whom read the story What Color Is Your Underwear? to small children.*

More than 50 parents brought their children to the story hour held at the Grauwyler Park Branch Library and hosted by drag queens “Cassie Nova” (aka James Gary Love) and “Jenna Skyy” (aka Joel S. Hoselton).


“My little cousin dressed me,” Cassie, with pink and orange hair, told the children, reported Dallas Voice. “So, I’m wearing A LOT!”

Cassie reportedly also read My Cat Jack to the children, encouraging them to yawn, stretch, and scratch like cats.

A video of the event can be viewed at the website of pro-family organization Mass Resistance, which protested the story hour.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Drag Queen Reads ‘What Color Is Your Underwear?’ to Young Children*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the likes of TD, Ratboy and E are all good with this. But when pressed they would not want their kids to participate in this story hour. Or maybe I'm wrong and they are all in on the liberal agenda...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm guessing the likes of TD, Ratboy and E are all good with this. But when pressed they would not want their kids to participate in this story hour. Or maybe I'm wrong and they are all in on the liberal agenda...


Yes, they are.
As long as nobody says the pledge allegiance or reads a prayer.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, they are.
> As long as nobody says the pledge allegiance or reads a prayer.


Pledge yes, prayer no.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Pledge yes, prayer no.


If you read the actual words of the pledge and not just recite it from memory, it's kind of an antique.  I usually just stand quietly and keep my mouth shut out of respect for tribal customs.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2019)

I was listening to Stephen Miller and he seems to say the same things as Joe and Ricky and Iz.
He was obviously best up a lot when he was younger, by kids of all colors. Is that your excuse also?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I was listening to Stephen Miller and he seems to say the same things as Joe and Ricky and Iz.
> He was obviously best up a lot when he was younger, by kids of all colors. Is that your excuse also?


Sounds like a smart guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> If you read the actual words of the pledge and not just recite it from memory, it's kind of an antique.  I usually just stand quietly and keep my mouth shut out of respect for tribal customs.


You are worse than McCain.
Traitor


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I was listening to Stephen Miller and he seems to say the same things as Joe and Ricky and Iz.
> He was obviously best up a lot when he was younger, by kids of all colors. Is that your excuse also?


If I were President, the only way Stephen Miller and John Bolton would get into the White House would be on a public tour.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Who 


espola said:


> If I were President, the only way Stephen Miller and John Bolton would get into the White House would be on a public tour.


Who is Stephen Miller?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who
> 
> Who is Stephen Miller?


He's an advisor to Trump.  He's Jewish, educated at Duke and probably straight.  Not really Espola's kind of guy.  One of his finer moments was destroying Jim Acosta over limiting illegal... uh, "migration" into the U.S.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who
> 
> Who is Stephen Miller?


You should get into current events and out of your bad economics YouTube videos.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> He's an advisor to Trump.  He's Jewish, educated at Duke and probably straight.  Not really Espola's kind of guy.  One of his finer moments was destroying Jim Acosta over limiting illegal... uh, "migration" into the U.S.


When and where did he destroy Jim Acosta?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> He's an advisor to Trump.  He's Jewish, educated at Duke and probably straight.  Not really Espola's kind of guy.  One of his finer moments was destroying Jim Acosta over limiting illegal... uh, "migration" into the U.S.


Jim Acosta destroys himself.  Like some other people I know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You should get into current events and out of your bad economics YouTube videos.


Lol!  When is economics not current?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  When is economics not current?


It's ok to remain ignorant about economics and current events. You be you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It's ok to remain ignorant about economics and current events. You be you.


Why are you okay with your ignorance?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why are you okay with your ignorance?


Another example. 
Is there a rule that says if you’re uneducated you’re for Trump?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Another example.
> Is there a rule that says if you’re uneducated you’re for Trump?


I believe the uneducated voted for Obama in masses. You know, the people who thought their mortages and cell phones were gonna get paid for them..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Another example.
> Is there a rule that says if you’re uneducated you’re for Trump?


Lol!  That’s what really bothers you isn’t it?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  That’s what really bothers you isn’t it?


Just asking. I see you and Ricky and Multi and Joe...why is it that the uneducated guys are all for Trump? He speaks to them somehow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Just asking. I see you and Ricky and Multi and Joe...why is it that the uneducated guys are all for Trump? He speaks to them somehow.


That really bothers you smart people doesnʻt it?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That really bothers you smart people doesnʻt it?


You mean that our country is full of dummies who elected a demagogue who caters to dummies? Yup; sure does!
When idiot mobs shout "drill baby drill" or "lock her up" or "send her back" my point is proven.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean that our country is full of dummies who elected a demagogue who caters to dummies? Yup; sure does!
> When idiot mobs shout "drill baby drill" or "lock her up" or "send her back" my point is proven.


Yes it is.  Lol!  Thereʻs always the ignore button.  Makes tenacious and your brother feel better.  You owe it to yourself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Just asking. I see you and Ricky and Multi and Joe...why is it that the uneducated guys are all for Trump? He speaks to them somehow.


Uneducated as in no college degree?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean that our country is full of dummies who elected a demagogue who caters to dummies? Yup; sure does!
> When idiot mobs shout "drill baby drill" or "lock her up" or "send her back" my point is proven.


How about HRCs "yes we can" (no she didn't ) that she ripped off from Obama who ripped it off from a kids cartoon.. Bob the builder. 

How uneducated were the people who thought their bills were gonna get paid because Obama was President.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  Lol!  Thereʻs always the ignore button.  Makes tenacious and your brother feel better.  You owe it to yourself.


Tenacious disappeared when I sent him off to investigate... Forumgate. Can't wait to see what he finds out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How about HRCs "yes we can" (no she didn't ) that she ripped off from Obama who ripped it off from a kids cartoon.. Bob the builder.
> 
> How uneducated were the people who thought their bills were gonna get paid because Obama was President.


And didnʻt Jonathan Gruber put it best?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How about HRCs "yes we can" (no she didn't ) that she ripped off from Obama who ripped it off from a kids cartoon.. Bob the builder.
> 
> How uneducated were the people who thought their bills were gonna get paid because Obama was President.


Huh? More jobs were created under Obama and the stock market grew more under Obama. 
That's what I mean; you dummies never know what you're talking about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? More jobs were created under Obama and the stock market grew more under Obama.
> That's what I mean; you dummies never know what you're talking about.


You can create a lot of jobs and stock market growth from 6 straight years of QE.  Duh!!  But what about all the inequality that you people say has been created?  Gee I wonder how that happened?  Lol!  You're too easy.  Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can create a lot of jobs and stock market growth from 6 straight years of QE.  Duh!!  But what about all the inequality that you people say has been created?  Gee I wonder how that happened?  Lol!  You're too easy.  Fries U!  What a deal!!


Huh? More job growth, more stock market growth. Reality, dude. Tough for you, huh? Still struggling with those financial issues? These are simple.
Do you get paid by the hour on your job? It’s fine I’m just asking.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? More jobs were created under Obama and the stock market grew more under Obama.
> That's what I mean; you dummies never know what you're talking about.


Stay with me here Wez:

My response was to your post about chants as an example to dumb people. What the heck are you talking about jobs under Obama? I'm trying to cut you some slack but please follow along.

You still didn't respond to "uneducated"... does that mean no college degree to you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

Is it just me or is HuDu the Rat trying too hard to create anti- Trump threads? 
Maybe he is finally on the wagon and needs an outlet...


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Stay with me here Wez:
> 
> My response was to your post about chants as an example to dumb people. What the heck are you talking about jobs under Obama? I'm trying to cut you some slack but please follow along.
> 
> You still didn't respond to "uneducated"... does that mean no college degree to you?


1. Your chants were not stupid chants about locking people up or “sending back” Americans. You’re an idiot for making the analogy. 2. Your point about the president paying bills was also stupid nonsense.
What are you, another idiot? 
Making my point. Thanks!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. Your chants were not stupid chants about locking people up or “sending back” Americans. You’re an idiot for making the analogy. 2. Your point about the president paying bills was also stupid nonsense.
> What are you, another idiot?
> Making my point. Thanks!


Now you sound like Wez and all the others idiots suffering from TDS:

You posted how only the uneducated vote for Trump. I point out that Obama voters thought that because he was president that they no longer had to worry about paying their mortage and cellphone bills. If you can't figure out what the correlation is then here's your sign. . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2019)

I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Another example.
> Is there a rule that says if you’re uneducated you’re for Trump?


You got the memo, why are you playing dumb?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I believe the uneducated voted for Obama in masses. You know, the people who thought their mortages and cell phones were gonna get paid for them..


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why are you okay with your ignorance?


Maybe he is so educated he doesn’t know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Just asking. I see you and Ricky and Multi and Joe...why is it that the uneducated guys are all for Trump? He speaks to them somehow.


You people must be a product of liberal institutions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Just asking. I see you and Ricky and Multi and Joe...why is it that the uneducated guys are all for Trump? He speaks to them somehow.


You want to talk to trump or do you want to talk to Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It's ok to remain ignorant about economics and current events. You be you.


You ok?
You are extra snowflakey today, don’t melt.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?
> You are extra snowflakey today, don’t melt.


Then again, those flakes could be dandruff...


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


New instructions from your twitter master?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Not right in the head, every last one.



Trans Activist Is Hosting a “Topless,” No Parents Allowed Swimming Event for Girls as Young as Twelve

Posted at 7:34 pm on July 22, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 
A trans activist in Canada named Jessica Yaniv has been making some waves around the news as of late. He recently made the headlines for filing a lawsuit to the British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal against fifteen female aestheticians who refused to give him a Brazilian wax due to their discomfort with handling male genitalia.





According to Ian Miles Cheong at Human Events, Yaniv’s lawsuit against these women for “transphobia” is a hot topic, but according to Cheong, Yaniv’s depravity goes far deeper than forcing lawsuits against innocent women who displeased him.

According to a document uncovered by Cheong, Yaniv filed a request to appear before Langley city council in order to discuss permission to host a swimming event for children as young as 12. Among the topic of discussion is that the girls who attend will be able to go “topless.”

To make this even creepier, Yaniv has also noted that parents and guardians will not be able to attend to the swimming event.






In other words, Yaniv is asking the city of Langley if he can host underage girls at a pool where they will be swimming half nude.

This should be blasted from every mainstream media outlet from Canada to China, however, due to Canada’s overt obedience to social justice, naysaying a transgender person may not only land you a status as a public pariah, but it can land you in legal and financial trouble just like the ladies in the lawsuit above.

In any normal world, this kind of proposition would immediately be dismissed and the person who proposed it possibly investigated. However, in Canada, this is forced down the public’s throat without much recourse. It’s so bad that Yaniv has posted in young women’s bathrooms without any punishments from authorities or even social media platforms whatsoever.





Judging from Yaniv’s reported texting history, this man is clearly delusional and seems very interested in seeing young girls nude.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

*Library Deletes Photos of Children Fondling Drag Queens During ‘Story Hour’*





Mary Altaffer/AP Photo
DR. SUSAN BERRY22 Jul 2019548
5:00
*A public library has deleted photos of small children lying on top of drag queens and fondling their false breasts at a Drag Queen Story Hour.*

Multnomah County Library, the library system serving Portland, Oregon, quietly removed from Flickr the photos of the Drag Queen Story Hour that took place at St. John’s Library and then circulated on Facebook, leading to a backlash.

Young children attended the October event that featured drag queen Anthony Hudson, aka “Carla Rossi.”

LifeSiteNews archived the photos of a laughing Hudson lying on the floor, arms outstretched, as young children buried themselves in his body and fondled him.

“Activist Mommy” Elizabeth Johnston observed the photos were first noticed when a Facebook user posted them along with a statement: “I wouldn’t let my kids crawl on top of random strangers no matter how said strangers are dressed.”

The photos were brought to the attention of LifeSiteNews, which also noted the library had posted additional photos depicting toddlers and young boys dressed in feather boas.

“The goal is to normalize abnormal, sexually deviant homosexual behavior by enticing children to first: question their sexuality,” said pro-family activist Georgia Kijesky, according to the pro-life media outlet. “The more children see men dressing up as women, the more normal it will become.”

The Blaze subsequently reported that Jeremy Graybill, Multnomah County Library’s marketing and online engagement director, said the Drag Queen Story Hour events “explore ideas of difference, diversity and inclusion through stories, music and costume.”

“The library serves a diverse population with a broad range of interests, preferences and needs,” Graybill explained. “We strive to reflect our communities’ needs in selecting programs, books and other materials.”

He said the library’s policies ensure performers “provide a safe, welcoming and inclusive environment for all,” adding:

Presenters and performers are instructed to follow library behavior policies and rules of conduct that protect the interest and safety of presenters, volunteers, staff and library patrons. Parents and caregivers are present at every program.

Concerns about safety at the Drag Queen Story Hour events made headlines recently when pro-family organization Houston Mass Resistance discovered drag queen Alberto Garza, who uses the name Tatiana Mala-Nina when reading to young children, had been convicted in 2008 for sexually assaulting an eight-year-old boy. The Houston library system had failed to perform a background check on Garza or any of the other drag queens appearing in its programs.

The Multnomah County Library’s schedule of events indicatedthe Drag Queen Story Hour’s target audience is “children 2-6 years old with a favorite adult” and is advertised as “kid-friendly drag.”

“The readings will be followed by a craft or dance party,” the library added. “This program encourages kids to look beyond gender stereotypes, and fosters empathy and creativity.”

Writer Libby Emmons observed at the Federalist:

If the photos are innocent, showing inclusion and queer diversity, then why take them down? Even assuming these story hours were concocted with the best intentions, it seems crazy that librarians could be so blind to the reality that drag, as entertaining and culturally campy as it is for adult audiences, is not sex ed but sex entertainment, and not for kids.

Liberty Counsel, a nonprofit litigation organization, observedFriday that the recent national conference of the American Library Association (ALA) provided librarians from across the United States strategies for arranging Drag Queen Story Hours and for bringing LGBT agenda materials into public libraries without parents’ knowledge.

Workshops at the conference, which was held in June and attended by more than 21,000 people, included titles such as:

A Child’s Room to Choose: Encouraging Gender Identity and Expression in School and Public Libraries; LGBTQ+ Creators and Characters in Kids, Tween, and Teen Comics; Reading the Rainbow: Teaching Kids about Pride and LGBTQ+ History; Are You Going to Tell My Parents?: The Minor’s Right to Privacy in the Library; and Telling Stories, Expanding Boundaries: Drag Queen Story Times in Libraries.

Liberty Counsel reported another breakout session on how to promote LGBT-themed children’s literature, emphasizing titles such as My Brother’s Husband, Lumberjanes, and Pregnant Butch.

“Taxpayer-funded public libraries have no business promoting sexual perversion, gender confusion and pornography to children,” said Mat Staver, Liberty Counsel chairman. “Parents do not want their children exposed to this kind of gutter trash. The American Library Association is now actively grooming innocent children for sexual abuse and causing irreversible harm to them.”


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

See, all you dumb people have to do is believe in science and look what happened to your portfolio between 2010 and 2012.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> When and where did he destroy Jim Acosta?


First sentence... from your beloved CNN.  Acosta says, "what the President is proposing here does not sound like it's in keeping with American tradition when it comes to immigration.  The Statue of Liberty says 'give me your tired, your poor and your huddled masses.'  Doesn't say anything about speaking English or being a computer programmer."

Yeah, no shit, Jim, and it also says nothing about promising free healthcare to illegal aliens, at the expense of the American taxpayer, nor disregarding our border enforcement and immigration LAWS in exchange for "get rid of Trump at all costs" votes.

Ass clown.  

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2017/08/02/white-house-briefing-immigration-plan-acosta-april-ryan-miller-full.cnn


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Another example.
> Is there a rule that says if you’re uneducated you’re for Trump?


I have a Bachelors Degree and voted for Trump... primarily because I didn't want the canckled liar that lacked the backbone to leave her husband when he humiliated her for years.  We didn't need another 4-years of spineless leadership.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> First sentence... from your beloved CNN.  Acosta says, "what the President is proposing here does not sound like it's in keeping with American tradition when it comes to immigration.  The Statue of Liberty says 'give me your tired, your poor and your huddled masses.'  Doesn't say anything about speaking English or being a computer programmer."
> 
> Yeah, no shit, Jim, and it also says nothing about promising free healthcare to illegal aliens, at the expense of the American taxpayer, nor disregarding our border enforcement and immigration LAWS in exchange for "get rid of Trump at all costs" votes.
> 
> ...


I agree with you there.  Miller is exposed as an ass clown for bringing up lies and strawman arguments in his debate with Acosta and others.  Did you notice the people laughing at him?


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree and voted for Trump... primarily because I didn't want the canckled liar that lacked the backbone to leave her husband when he humiliated her for years.  We didn't need another 4-years of spineless leadership.


Coocoo.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I have a Bachelors Degree and voted for Trump... primarily because I didn't want the canckled liar that lacked the backbone to leave her husband when he humiliated her for years.  We didn't need another 4-years of spineless leadership.


Fair enough. 
But instead we got a different kind of spineless leadership, one who plays the victim, acts impulsively, caters to stupidity, doesn’t respect people, lies on a daily basis and is a horrible role model for our children. 
But it’s still all about the economy, so he only loses if that turns downward. Shame on us.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> First sentence... from your beloved CNN.  Acosta says, "what the President is proposing here does not sound like it's in keeping with American tradition when it comes to immigration.  The Statue of Liberty says 'give me your tired, your poor and your huddled masses.'  Doesn't say anything about speaking English or being a computer programmer."
> 
> Yeah, no shit, Jim, and it also says nothing about promising free healthcare to illegal aliens, at the expense of the American taxpayer, nor disregarding our border enforcement and immigration LAWS in exchange for "get rid of Trump at all costs" votes.
> 
> ...


See now you’re an idiot. Everybody who says we let in illegal immigrants “because they vote for Democrats” is a complete idiot. 
Dems received more votes in ‘92, ‘96, 2000,2008, 2012 and 2016. That’s why you’re an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? More job growth, more stock market growth. Reality, dude. Tough for you, huh? Still struggling with those financial issues? These are simple.
> Do you get paid by the hour on your job? It’s fine I’m just asking.


Not all of us have collateralized debt masquerading as an asset like you. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Fair enough.
> But instead we got a different kind of spineless leadership, one who plays the victim, acts impulsively, caters to stupidity, doesn’t respect people, lies on a daily basis and is a horrible role model for our children.
> But it’s still all about the economy, so he only loses if that turns downward. Shame on us.


Have a tissue messpola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is it just me or is HuDu the Rat trying too hard to create anti- Trump threads?
> Maybe he is finally on the wagon and needs an outlet...


The 4 horse women will lead him and the rest to victory.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not all of us have collateralized debt masquerading as an asset like you. Lol!


Hey i just converted some of my equity to millions of dollars in cash. Fries U, what a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey i just converted some of my equity to millions of dollars in cash. Fries U, what a deal!


Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> See now you’re an idiot. Everybody who says we let in illegal immigrants “because they vote for Democrats” is a complete idiot.
> Dems received more votes in ‘92, ‘96, 2000,2008, 2012 and 2016. That’s why you’re an idiot.


Ummm... yea. Who did these new immigrants vote for again? The party that promises a bunch of free stuff. Just a guess Sherlock..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> See, all you dumb people have to do is believe in science and look what happened to your portfolio between 2010 and 2012.


You mean the lefty science that ignores nature and claims that there is more then two genders? That science? 

Did you figure out the correlation between the dumb Obama voters yet? If not, I'll throw you in with all the other liberal morons blindly following your non binary faithless leaders.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

LOL!!!

https://apple.news/ABaQEFCn6SeqGC-yaizginw


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean the lefty science that ignores nature and claims that there is more then two genders? That science?
> 
> Did you figure out the correlation between the dumb Obama voters yet? If not, I'll throw you in with all the other liberal morons blindly following your non binary faithless leaders.


You are so dumb you keep not making any sense. What science are you talking about, numbnuts? I’ve not heard of science saying if you’re born with balls you’re not male. Only some social scientists could possibly suggest that. 
Dummies voted for Trump...he caters to dummies.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> "Contrary to expectations, the paternity test determined that Bill Clinton was not Danney Williams’ father"


*What Paternity test.....!*

*And second of all dumbshit Spola....*

*You need to do an RFLP to determine accurate paternity....*
*They claim they did a PCR in 1999 and we don't know if :*
*A. It was even conducted.*
*B. If they used " Cheek " cells from both individuals.*
*C. What/Where was this done and " who " conducted it.*

*You just " Parrot " info from the " Lame Stream Media "*
*without doing any research....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t would have just made her have an abortion.


*Trump " may " have had affairs, but he has NEVER been documented *
*with Arkansas " Prostitutes " who had a high probability of " STD's "*

*But HRC is definitely afflicted with TDS which does lead to STD's if*
*she hasn't already got them from WJC over the years....*


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean the lefty science that ignores nature and claims that there is more then two genders? That science?
> 
> Did you figure out the correlation between the dumb Obama voters yet? If not, I'll throw you in with all the other liberal morons blindly following your non binary faithless leaders.


Even at the basic chromosomal level, there are more than 2 genders - more than just XX and XY.  I thought you were educated.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree with you there.  Miller is exposed as an ass clown for bringing up lies and strawman arguments in his debate with Acosta and others.  Did you notice the people laughing at him?


And now that Mr. Miller has given up the pitiful spray-on hair attempt, he has the Fredo look --


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You are so dumb you keep not making any sense. What science are you talking about, numbnuts? I’ve not heard of science saying if you’re born with balls you’re not male. Only some social scientists could possibly suggest that.
> Dummies voted for Trump...he caters to dummies.


What the heck are babbling about? You sure have been having a difficult time following along lately... you OK Wez? Going through some issues at work or home? Sorry to hear that Legend.. maybe Messy can give you a loan.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What the heck are babbling about? You sure have been having a difficult time following along lately... you OK Wez? Going through some issues at work or home? Sorry to hear that Legend.. maybe Messy can give you a loan.


Good idea to change the subject, fool.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Good idea to change the subject, fool.


Took a page from Espoolas playbook. I let the manager of the job I'm on read your post.

Her comments "Is this guy five because he sure writes like it"

Face it.. you've lost it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Fair enough.
> But instead we got a different kind of spineless leadership, one who plays the victim, acts impulsively, caters to stupidity, doesn’t respect people, lies on a daily basis and is a horrible role model for our children.
> But it’s still all about the economy, so he only loses if that turns downward. Shame on us.


Word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> See now you’re an idiot. Everybody who says we let in illegal immigrants “because they vote for Democrats” is a complete idiot.
> Dems received more votes in ‘92, ‘96, 2000,2008, 2012 and 2016. That’s why you’re an idiot.


You still don’t know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey i just converted some of my equity to millions of dollars in cash. Fries U, what a deal!


Don’t forget your friend, SJ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Can we please g t back on topic?
Crazy queers that want to hurt our kids and the crazy libs that think it’s ok.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Took a page from Espoolas playbook. I let the manager of the job I'm on read your post.
> 
> Her comments "Is this guy five because he sure writes like it"
> 
> Face it.. you've lost it.


Glad to hear you're on a job. I'm six.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Glad to hear you're on a job. I'm six.


Based on your response I believe it....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t forget your friend, SJ.


What about me?
I'll take care of some of that free equity money.
Maybe do an outdoor kitchen for messy and teach him how to cook to boot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about me?
> I'll take care of some of that free equity money.
> Maybe do an outdoor kitchen for messy and teach him how to cook to boot.


We could all pitch in. I'm sure he has no problem dropping 75k for nice outdoor TV and audio system.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> We could all pitch in. I'm sure he has no problem dropping 75k for nice outdoor TV and audio system.


I have references.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Great comeback.  Hope you didn't spend a bunch of time on that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree with you there.  Miller is exposed as an ass clown for bringing up lies and strawman arguments in his debate with Acosta and others.  Did you notice the people laughing at him?


Know this... Trump will win a 2nd term and you libtards have only yourselves to blame.  Everyday you morons try to outdo the other with "FREE" this and "FREE" that.  What a joke.  Even moderate liberals clown you losers.  Hopefully the Latin bartender keeps running her mouth and chasing sanity away like she did Amazon.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Fair enough.
> But instead we got a different kind of spineless leadership, one who plays the victim, acts impulsively, caters to stupidity, doesn’t respect people, lies on a daily basis and is a horrible role model for our children.
> But it’s still all about the economy, so he only loses if that turns downward. Shame on us.


Plays the victim?  You mean when Soros paid unemployed libtards to attend his rallies and act like uncivilized mutants?  Or are you referring to the tolerant left that chases conservatives out of restaurants and threatens them with physical harm after following them home?  Trump doesn't blow smoke up your ass like Obama.  I've never seen another human love listening to himself as much as the blowhard that racked up more national debt than all his predecessors combined.  But you're right... a lying, frumpy battleaxe, that lacked the backbone to leave her husband, after he pegged an intern with a cigar in the Oval Office, is a much better role model.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> See now you’re an idiot. Everybody who says we let in illegal immigrants “because they vote for Democrats” is a complete idiot.
> Dems received more votes in ‘92, ‘96, 2000,2008, 2012 and 2016. That’s why you’re an idiot.


That's the only reason you want them here.  You sure as shit didn't lose sleep over them when Obama built the cages and both he, Hillary and her swinging dick husband, ALL said the same thing... "we need closed borders".  Libtard hypocrites.

P.S. - You accepted votes from dead people.  Who are you kidding with "more"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> That's the only reason you want them here.  You sure as shit didn't lose sleep over them when Obama built the cages and both he, Hillary and her swinging dick husband, ALL said the same thing... "we need closed borders".  Libtard hypocrites.
> 
> P.S. - You accepted votes from dead people.  Who are you kidding with "more"?


Hey man give me some of your drugs. I want to believe in fairy tales too.
That’s 92, 96, 2000, 2008, 2012 and 2016. Dems get more votes. Or did I say that already? 
Or they let undocumented immigrants come to CA because they need more Dem votes here? You idiot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey man give me some of your drugs. I want to believe in fairy tales too.
> That’s 92, 96, 2000, 2008, 2012 and 2016. Dems get more votes. Or did I say that already?
> Or they let undocumented immigrants come to CA because they need more Dem votes here? You idiot.


Fairly tales?  I just gave you your hypocrisy in video format.  Oh, one more little detail... "most" votes has never mattered in United States history.  "Ever"... as in, "never".

P.S. - Did you hear Bath House Barry say, "everyone learn English"?  LMAO!


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Plays the victim?  You mean when Soros paid unemployed libtards to attend his rallies and act like uncivilized mutants?  Or are you referring to the tolerant left that chases conservatives out of restaurants and threatens them with physical harm after following them home?  Trump doesn't blow smoke up your ass like Obama.  I've never seen another human love listening to himself as much as the blowhard that racked up more national debt than all his predecessors combined.  But you're right... a lying, frumpy battleaxe, that lacked the backbone to leave her husband, after he pegged an intern with a cigar in the Oval Office, is a much better role model.


1. Yes, he does. 2. I don’t have time for you wacko shit like “Soros rallies.” What’s that? 3. I’m totally against chasing the idiots out of restaurants or publicly abusing them. They’re just ignorant, but they have as many rights as I do to be anywhere if they’re not spouting hate. 4. You’re super jealous about Obama...so are many white losers. 5. Yes, Hillary a much better role model than Trump. Gross and phony, but better. As are all of the current crop of Dem candidates.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Fairly tales?  I just gave you your hypocrisy in video format.  Oh, one more little detail... "most" votes has never mattered in United States history.  "Ever"... as in, "never".


Just saying...wasn’t illegals. That’s your fantasy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Just saying...wasn’t illegals. That’s your fantasy.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


>


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh look... MORE votes for you liberal idiots.  Looks like Pocahontas wants to nail down the millennial votes, too.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/elizabeth-warren-student-debt-bill-james-clyburn-224830726.html

So who is left?  You have the dead vote, the illegal vote, the prison convict vote and now the 20-something vote.  Anybody else you can buy at the expense of the American taxpayer?


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh look... MORE votes for you liberal idiots.  Looks like Pocahontas wants to nail down the millennial votes, too.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/elizabeth-warren-student-debt-bill-james-clyburn-224830726.html
> 
> So who is left?  You have the dead vote, the illegal vote, the prison convict vote and now the 20-something vote.  Anybody else you can buy at the expense of the American taxpayer?


92, 96, ‘00, ‘08, ‘12, ‘16. We have lots of votes!
I think 2018 there were votes, too!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about me?
> I'll take care of some of that free equity money.
> Maybe do an outdoor kitchen for messy and teach him how to cook to boot.


You are more than welcome, he doesn’t seem the outdoor type.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Fairly tales?  I just gave you your hypocrisy in video format.  Oh, one more little detail... "most" votes has never mattered in United States history.  "Ever"... as in, "never".
> 
> P.S. - Did you hear Bath House Barry say, "everyone learn English"?  LMAO!


Facts have no place in liberal arguments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. Yes, he does. 2. I don’t have time for you wacko shit like “Soros rallies.” What’s that? 3. I’m totally against chasing the idiots out of restaurants or publicly abusing them. They’re just ignorant, but they have as many rights as I do to be anywhere if they’re not spouting hate. 4. You’re super jealous about Obama...so are many white losers. 5. Yes, Hillary a much better role model than Trump. Gross and phony, but better. As are all of the current crop of Dem candidates.


I think you are ready for a trump hat.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are more than welcome, he doesn’t seem the outdoor type.


Truth is, I could use both. Except I can’t be beat grilling a steak or making eggs.
Ya see, the difference between me and you idiots is that I know what I don’t know and I don’t hesitate to admit it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Truth is, I could use both. Except I can’t be beat grilling a steak or making eggs.
> Ya see, the difference between me and you idiots is that I know what I don’t know and I don’t hesitate to admit it.


Did you know Obama is half white?


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Know this... Trump will win a 2nd term and you libtards have only yourselves to blame.  Everyday you morons try to outdo the other with "FREE" this and "FREE" that.  What a joke.  Even moderate liberals clown you losers.  Hopefully the Latin bartender keeps running her mouth and chasing sanity away like she did Amazon.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Plays the victim?  You mean when Soros paid unemployed libtards to attend his rallies and act like uncivilized mutants?  Or are you referring to the tolerant left that chases conservatives out of restaurants and threatens them with physical harm after following them home?  Trump doesn't blow smoke up your ass like Obama.  I've never seen another human love listening to himself as much as the blowhard that racked up more national debt than all his predecessors combined.  But you're right... a lying, frumpy battleaxe, that lacked the backbone to leave her husband, after he pegged an intern with a cigar in the Oval Office, is a much better role model.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you know Obama is half white?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-drop_rule


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Truth is, I could use both. Except I can’t be beat grilling a steak or making eggs.
> Ya see, the difference between me and you idiots is that I know what I don’t know and I don’t hesitate to admit it.


I will even bring some of Sheriff  Joe’s famous beef jerky, looking for an investor, BTW.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you know Obama is half white?


More than half.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you know Obama is half white?


I know that you're  a jealous white loser. Step up and compete with the blacks and Latinos, loser. I know you can do it.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

https://www.theonion.com/fbi-uncovers-al-qaeda-plot-to-just-sit-back-and-enjoy-c-1819576375?utm_content=Main&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=SF&fbclid=IwAR2dt6wrv7cy39u5f-djEAkcmdOxPPXjg27slQYJU-MPyDjN3ELxsJP3H4w


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> 92, 96, ‘00, ‘08, ‘12, ‘16. We have lots of votes!
> I think 2018 there were votes, too!


The rise of the 4 Horse women


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> 92, 96, ‘00, ‘08, ‘12, ‘16. We have lots of votes!
> I think 2018 there were votes, too!


Everytime you post that you look like an idiot. But don't let anyone stop you, I enjoy watching you flounder...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Truth is, I could use both. Except I can’t be beat grilling a steak or making eggs.
> Ya see, the difference between me and you idiots is that I know what I don’t know and I don’t hesitate to admit it.


Doubtful...


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Everytime you post that you look like an idiot. But don't let anyone stop you, I enjoy watching you flounder...


I always forget which of you idiots I'm responding to.
So Multi is telling me I'm floundering when I respond to "Outlaw" saying Dem votes come from dead people and "illegals," after I point out that the Dems received more votes in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections and more votes in the most recent midterms.
So your response, Multi, makes all the sense in the world...if you are you or Outlaw or some of the other dummies on here who operate in some kind of conspiracy bizarre world, instead of dealing with facts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I always forget which of you idiots I'm responding to.
> So Multi is telling me I'm floundering when I respond to "Outlaw" saying Dem votes come from dead people and "illegals," after I point out that the Dems received more votes in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections and more votes in the most recent midterms.
> So your response, Multi, makes all the sense in the world...if you are you or Outlaw or some of the other dummies on here who operate in some kind of conspiracy bizarre world, instead of dealing with facts.


You feel better now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I know that you're  a jealous white loser. Step up and compete with the blacks and Latinos, loser. I know you can do it.


You ok?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I know that you're  a jealous white loser. Step up and compete with the blacks and Latinos, loser. I know you can do it.


Compete?  At what... crime?  You're already forcing NFL teams to interview you for coaching jobs... despite being over 75% of the player population.  Maybe you meant all the racial diversity in the NBA... where LeMoron still complains that they work for white slave owners.  Or did you mean college... where admission requirements are already lowered for you?  What we need are all white colleges... or all brown colleges... then we can compete with all black colleges.  Wait, isn't that racist?  No... Black Entertainment Television is racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I always forget which of you idiots I'm responding to.
> So Multi is telling me I'm floundering when I respond to "Outlaw" saying Dem votes come from dead people and "illegals," after I point out that the Dems received more votes in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections and more votes in the most recent midterms.
> So your response, Multi, makes all the sense in the world...if you are you or Outlaw or some of the other dummies on here who operate in some kind of conspiracy bizarre world, instead of dealing with facts.


No, you're an idiot because "most votes", however illegally you obtained them, has never mattered in U.S. history.  Might have something to do with our nation not wanting the election to be decided by 4 states.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More than half.


True... he's had as many days being "black" as Kaepernick.  Probably 3-4 in totality.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> True... he's had as many days being "black" as Kaepernick.  Probably 3-4 in totality.


You guys are jealous of the black president? We see that a lot.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you're an idiot because "most votes", however illegally you obtained them, has never mattered in U.S. history.  Might have something to do with our nation not wanting the election to be decided by 4 states.


Lots and lots of Dem votes! Welcome to California!


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Compete?  At what... crime?  You're already forcing NFL teams to interview you for coaching jobs... despite being over 75% of the player population.  Maybe you meant all the racial diversity in the NBA... where LeMoron still complains that they work for white slave owners.  Or did you mean college... where admission requirements are already lowered for you?  What we need are all white colleges... or all brown colleges... then we can compete with all black colleges.  Wait, isn't that racist?  No... Black Entertainment Television is racist.


Somebody’s jeallll-ous. You can’t compete with black and brown? Prefer #MAGA, huh? I get it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You guys are jealous of the black president? We see that a lot.


They should be jealous of the fracking president.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They should be jealous of the fracking president.


I dont get jealous.
Its a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.theonion.com/fbi-uncovers-al-qaeda-plot-to-just-sit-back-and-enjoy-c-1819576375?utm_content=Main&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=SF&fbclid=IwAR2dt6wrv7cy39u5f-djEAkcmdOxPPXjg27slQYJU-MPyDjN3ELxsJP3H4w


The onion?
Not so sure you should be calling anyone an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> True... he's had as many days being "black" as Kaepernick.  Probably 3-4 in totality.


They are only black when they need to be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are only black when they need to be.


Yep.  I've yet to see anybody find me evidence that Kaepernick cared, or did anything for, black folks prior to his sorry ass getting benched.  Wasn't until he needed some sympathy that he reminded people he was oppressed.  And where is old Kaep now that he's gotten paid?  Still out fighting the good fight?  LMAO!


----------



## messy (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont get jealous.
> Its a waste of time and energy.


More importantly I have a question.
Went into the walls of my new house and saw so much galvanized pipe (old house) blended with the copper in master bath. Very weird. Is the safe thing, while it’s all open, to replace all the galvanized and make it all copper, or am I safe with the galvanized portions including those joints?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I always forget which of you idiots I'm responding to.
> So Multi is telling me I'm floundering when I respond to "Outlaw" saying Dem votes come from dead people and "illegals," after I point out that the Dems received more votes in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections and more votes in the most recent midterms.
> So your response, Multi, makes all the sense in the world...if you are you or Outlaw or some of the other dummies on here who operate in some kind of conspiracy bizarre world, instead of dealing with facts.


Maybe someday you libs will figure the popular vote doesn’t matter in a presidential election, smart one.
You really are a poser.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe someday you libs will figure the popular vote doesn’t matter in a presidential election, smart one.
> You really are a poser.


Seems to matter to you idiots. Whining all the time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems to matter to you idiots. Whining all the time.


You spelled "winning" wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems to matter to you idiots. Whining all the time.


Now now now, it will all be over in 5 years.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You spelled "winning" wrong.


That too. Welcome to California! Remember when Orange County was Republican?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems to matter to you idiots. Whining all the time.


That's winning all the time....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> That too. Welcome to California! Remember when Orange County was Republican?


Remember when the Whitehouse had a Democrat in it for 8 years? Remember when you thought a Democrat would be in it again?


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Remember when the Whitehouse had a Democrat in it for 8 years? Remember when you thought a Democrat would be in it again?


California! Thanks for being here, Multi! Look how rich your mom and dad got...they even gave some to you!


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's winning all the time....


Hey that’s a good one. How’d you come up with that?


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now now now, it will all be over in 5 years.


What will?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now now now, it will all be over in 5 years.


I think the legal process and ensuing sentences should be longer than that.  Maybe t will get a doctor to certify that he is too ill (perhaps chronic boneitis, an aftereffect of well-documented youthful bone spurs) to withstand prison.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Even at the basic chromosomal level, there are more than 2 genders - more than just XX and XY.  I thought you were educated.



*There are only TWO dumbass Spola....only two.*

*Try as you may..*
*Try as you might...*
*It appears ya ain't got a brain cell in sight....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> What will?


*Lowes " Box Sales ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey that’s a good one. How’d you come up with that?


Now that's an original response.  Did your Dad-E teach you thst one or did the Drunken Rat? Maybe time to get your own material cause you really suck. 

Step up your game... your boring me.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Could you imagine trying this stupidity where anybody with a brain lives? It’s like sharia law.

https://www.npr.org/2019/07/25/744909500/south-dakota-public-schools-add-in-god-we-trust-signs-to-walls


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Could you imagine trying this stupidity where anybody with a brain lives? It’s like sharia law.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/07/25/744909500/south-dakota-public-schools-add-in-god-we-trust-signs-to-walls


If you're so offended go throw away all your cash ... 

Step up your game Wez cause you really suck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> That too. Welcome to California! Remember when Orange County was Republican?


What’s your point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> What will?


Your TDS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I think the legal process and ensuing sentences should be longer than that.  Maybe t will get a doctor to certify that he is too ill (perhaps chronic boneitis, an aftereffect of well-documented youthful bone spurs) to withstand prison.


Who cares? Trump will have another 2 or 3 scotus justices and hundreds federal judges by then and you all will be wearing straight jackets, oxymoronish isn’t it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Not right in the head, but very last one.



Mom Asks SCOTUS to Review the State’s Stripping Her of Parental Rights, Giving Her Son Narcotics, & Changing His Gender

Posted at 9:47 pm on July 26, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 
al









As reported by The Christian Post, a writ of certiorari was filed Wednesday on behalf of a mother whose child’s transgenderism was enabled by his school against her wishes. And more — holy cow, more.

The WOC, incidentally, requests that a lower court deliver its record in a case so a higher court may review it.

Anmarie Calgaro wants the U.S. Supreme Court to evaluate what her local school Minnesota district did in 2016.

At the time of her initial federal lawsuit, she described the situation in a news conference:

“Last year, without my knowledge or consent, without any court hearings or legal process, without any involvement on my part whatsoever, a legal aid group that gives free services to low income people created a notice of emancipation for my 15-year-old son. Suddenly, my son — without any notice to me — was no longer under my supervision.

“Based on that piece of paper alone, he began receiving public assistance, including medical services and housing and food support. The St. Louis County Health and Human Services treated him as an adult. I couldn’t get any information regarding my son. Even the school refused to allow me access to his records.

“It was then brought to my knowledge that my son had begun receiving hormone replacement treatments from Park Nicollet Health Services to transition from male to female with medical assistance paying for this. I was not consulted or informed about this in any way. I had no way to give or receive any information about my son.”

Geez Louise.

She also indicated that narcotics had been prescribed to her son.





In May of 2017, District Court Judge Paul Magnuson ruledagainst Anmarie, stating the following:





“The School District argues that Calgaro has failed to plausibly allege that the execution of a School District policy or custom caused the deprivation of Calgaro’s parental rights. The School District is correct. Calgaro fails to provide any facts that the School District executed a policy or custom that deprived Calgaro of her parental rights without due process.”

The writ notes, in part:

[T]he St. Louis County School District in Minnesota has a custom and practice of barring a parent for more than two years from involvement in the child’s education after a child is deemed by the school principal, not by a court order, to be emancipated. This is an unacceptable situation for any parent and a serious violation of parental and due process rights.

I recently wrote, in another article, “Sometimes — okay, a lot of times — I read a news story and simply can’t believe what’s happening in the world. As it seems to me, there are some really messed up things going on.”

This would definitely be one.





If parents lose their rights to the state, it’s time for a really hard reboot. Despite the pronouncement by some on the Left, America is not made grand by its diversity. The United States became the greatest nation in the world — first and foremost — because of its liberty. And it must continue to possess that greatest of virtues in order to remain so.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Victors secret.

The moral decay continues.

*REPORT: Victoria’s Secret Hires First Transgender Model*
*Valentina Sampaio of Brazil*





MIGUEL MEDINA / Staff / Getty Images





By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
August 4, 2019
2.1k views


A man presenting himself as a woman will reportedly be modeling for a brand that markets itself exclusively to women.




CLICK TO PLAY

Report: Scientists Are Creating Human-Monkey Embryos


According to Fox News, lingerie empire Victoria's Secret has hired its first transgender model – Valentina Sampaio of Brazil.

"Victoria's Secret has reportedly hired its first-ever transgender model — less than a year after the lingerie company came under fire after an executive made remarks about transgender people walking in its annual fashion show," reports the outlet.

Speculation as to Sampaio's inclusion among the Victoria's Secret roster began when the transgender model posted a photo of himself at a shoot with "VS Pink" on Instagram. Shortly thereafter, the Brazilian model Lais Ribeiro tweeted that she was "so happy" that Sampaio experienced his first photoshoot with Victoria's Secret.

The inclusion of Sampaio comes months after L. Brands’ (parent company of Victoria's Secret) Chief Marketing Officer Ed Razek sparked the ire of social justice leftists when he told Vogue that little interest exists for plus-size and trans models on the runway.

"I think we address the way the market is shifting on a constant basis. If you’re asking if we’ve considered putting a transgender model in the show or looked at putting a plus-size model in the show, we have," Razek said, adding that the sister division, Lane Bryant, was created to fill that consumer need.


"We invented the plus-size model show in what was our sister division, Lane Bryant," he continued. "Lane Bryant still sells plus-size lingerie, but it sells a specific range, just like every specialty retailer in the world sells a range of clothing. As do we."

"We market to who we sell to, and we don’t market to the whole world," he said. "We attempted to do a television special for plus-sizes [in 2000]. No one had any interest in it, still don't."

After significant backlash on social media, Razek later apologized, admitting his comments on trans models were "insensitive."

"My remark regarding the inclusion of transgender models in the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show came across as insensitive," he said in a statement. "I apologize. To be clear, we absolutely would cast a transgender model for the show. We've had transgender models come to castings ... and like many others, they didn't make it. ... But it was never about gender. I admire and respect their journey to embrace who they really are."

Shortly thereafter, People confirmed that Victoria's Secret's CEO Jan Singer would be leaving the company, though no details were provided as to why. A week later, L Brands’ chairman and chief executive officer Leslie H. Wexner released a statement saying, "I wish Jan well. I greatly appreciate her passion and know she will succeed in whatever she pursues next. We appreciate all that she brought to the brand."


In 2017, Playboy broke barriers when the magazine introduced their first-ever transgender playmate — Ines Rau. The move drew immediate criticism on social media, with former porn star Jenna Jameson leading the way.

"I have a problem with it just like I have a problem with a transgender competing against biological women in sports," Jameson tweeted. "I think it’s setting fire to an iconic brand and pandering to this ridiculous PC world we live in."

Deflecting the criticism, Playboy went as far to compare Ines Rau to the magazine's first black playmate in 1965.

The magazine Vanity Fair, of course, helped spark the trend by featuring Caitlyn Jenner on its cover in 2015.

READ MORE: PROGRESSIVISM  TRANSGENDER


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Victoria’s Secret Grants Your Wish: Its New Underwear Angel is a Man

Posted at 4:49 pm on August 04, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










In 1995, while talking about the famed underwear catalog, Jeff Foxworthy remarked, “That underwear they make now — it’s so skimpy, Victoria doesn’t have a whole lotta secrets left.”

Well, she’s gonna be trying to keep one…

According to Fox News, Victoria’s Secret has enlisted its first man to be its first woman being represented by its first man.

Brazil’s Valentina Sampaio — a guy identifying as a gal — will soon be front and center for any males wanting to get a look at a female in skimpy clothes.

And for any woman looking for someone like her in their drawers — they’ll get a dude.

Curiously — as in sports as of late — men continue their takeover of women in the role of being women. And the feminists are all crickets.





Maybe this is just the new shift — we’re living in the Era of Men; society’s decided it’s time for a renewed male domination.

Or perhaps, in the case of the bra brand, it’s a bit of damage control: VS got in some trouble a while back with regard to size and sirs.

As reported by The Daily Wire:

The inclusion of Sampaio comes months after L. Brands’ (parent company of Victoria’s Secret) Chief Marketing Officer Ed Razek sparked the ire of social justice leftists when he told Vogue that little interest exists for plus-size and trans models on the runway.

“I think we address the way the market is shifting on a constant basis. If you’re asking if we’ve considered putting a transgender model in the show or looked at putting a plus-size model in the show, we have,” Razek said, adding that the sister division, Lane Bryant, was created to fill that consumer need.

“We invented the plus-size model show in what was our sister division, Lane Bryant,” he continued. “Lane Bryant still sells plus-size lingerie, but it sells a specific range, just like every specialty retailer in the world sells a range of clothing. As do we.”

“We market to who we sell to, and we don’t market to the whole world,” he said. “We attempted to do a television special for plus-sizes [in 2000]. No one had any interest in it, still don’t.”

Ed ended up apologizing. Here’s how that went:

“My remark regarding the inclusion of transgender models in the Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show came across as insensitive. I apologize. To be clear, we absolutely would cast a transgender model for the show. We’ve had transgender models come to castings … and like many others, they didn’t make it. … But it was never about gender. I admire and respect their journey to embrace who they really are.”

Ever wish you had a nickel for every time someone in the public eye uttered the word “insensitive”?

Victoria’s move is a logical cultural step — in 2017, Playboy debuted its first male Playmate, Ines Rau. That way, men could get exactly what they were looking for when cracking open the bunny-eared mag: a half-nekkid man.










Outspoken pro-life porn star Jenna Jameson was unimpressed:






But the beat (women) goes on:













-ALEX


_


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

Nono fight back! Where are you going to get your news from?!

https://apple.news/AIUUZHNG4SjuFeeDg87sEzg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Make Your Mark: The Pasadena Rose Parade Invites Men Who Identify as Women to Be Its Next Queen

Posted at 6:40 pm on August 08, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










If you’re a man who’s always wanted to lead the New Year’s Day Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena, your time has come.

That’s right: The iconic extravaganza has opened up its title of Rose Queen to dudes.

Why not just have a Rose King, too? They’ve had a few, since 1905.

But this is different. Who doesn’t wanna be queen for a day?

There is a catch, though; you can be a man, but you’ve gotta conform to the social construct of female: It seems you’ll have to dress like a lady.

As reported by Pasadena Now, the Parade’s changed its rules so the royal court now invites any and all candidates who “identify as female.”





Once again, men swoop in to unseat a girl who would’ve otherwise gotten an opportunity. First sports (here, here, and here), then Playboy, then Victoria’s Secret (here), now a Rose is a ruse — I mean, rose. Get outta the way, chicks, and let Ethel Merman sing it to ya — anything you can do, men can do better. Or at least, they’ll try to.

From Pasadena Now:

A change to the Tournament of Roses application for the Royal Court could allow transgender applicants the opportunity to enter the process. Requirements previously required that applicants “must be female,” but this year the requirement has changed to “must identify as female.”

Actually, the local outlet specifies that men aren’t welcome:

As before, men still are not allowed to enter the process.

So no men, but any people who identify as female. But also not just women.

Sounds like in Pasadena, they’ve got their own kinds of people walkin’ around.





But the important thing is the important thing that’s always the important thing, as stated by Tournament of Roses Chief Executive Officer David Eads:

“We have always tried to be very inclusive and embrace diversity.”

But not so inclusive as to allow men.

And this new diversity began over half a year ago:


_


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2019)

On the bright side... most of these idiotic phases just pass with time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> On the bright side... most of these idiotic phases just pass with time.


Like the "know nothing's", the "nazis", the"red menace" scare, cults and oh yeah, along the same lines, "trumpism".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the "know nothing's", the "nazis", the"red menace" scare, cults and oh yeah, along the same lines, "trumpism".


Well, not exactly.  You're going to get another 4 years of "Trumpism".  Even most libs have come to their senses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, not exactly.  You're going to get another 4 years of "Trumpism".  Even most libs have come to their senses.


Look for the suicide rate to climb.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look for the suicide rate to climb.


I hope AOC doesn't give up.  When Trump gets his lease extended at the White House, she deserves a finder's fee.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono fight back! Where are you going to get your news from?!
> 
> https://apple.news/AIUUZHNG4SjuFeeDg87sEzg


*Appears you've been there more than me.....*

*I'm @ zero.*
*You're @ 1+ ( undefined )*

*By the way " Messy " urine idiot "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

As you t worshippers have given up any right to the term "Christian", why is it you boys are so obsessed with gays and trans?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280330, member: 1707"

Like the :

"know nothing's", *= Democrats*

the "nazis", *= Democrats*

the"red menace" scare, *= Democrats*

cults  *= Democrats*

and oh yeah, along the same lines, "trumpism".
*A term concocted by Democrats.*

/QUOTE

*Everything you post leads back to " Democrats "....*
*Why is that ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280330, member: 1707"
> 
> Like the :
> 
> ...


All right-wing/alt-right, entities, deny, deny, deny, reality is still out here, nothing you can do about that. I mean really, who are you trying to convince?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you t worshippers have given up any right to the term "Christian",
> why is it you boys are so obsessed with gays and trans?


*Your " Verbiage " does indicate YOU have deep set issues*
*with those who enjoy FREEDOM of Religion and understand*
*the normal Biological Process of populating a Planet......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All right-wing/alt-right, entities,
> deny, deny, deny, reality is still
> out here, nothing you can do about that.
> I mean really, who are you trying to convince?


*Try as you may....*
*Try as you might....*
*You know I speak the TRUTH....*
*You know I am RIGHT......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your " Verbiage " does indicate YOU have deep set issues*
> *with those who enjoy FREEDOM of Religion and understand*
> *the normal Biological Process of populating a Planet......*


What of those unable to produce should we put them in the incinerators as well?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Try as you may....*
> *Try as you might....*
> *You know I speak the TRUTH....*
> *You know I am RIGHT......!*


You really do crack me up! With all your faux sincerity and pretend intellect, hilarious!


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What of those unable to produce should we put them in the incinerators as well?


And how about those of us who have decided we have already completed our earth-populating duty?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> And how about those of us who have decided we have already completed our earth-populating duty?


Logan's Run.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Logan's Run.


Soylent Green!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you t worshippers have given up any right to the term "Christian", why is it you boys are so obsessed with gays and trans?


Why are you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you t worshippers have given up any right to the term "Christian", why is it you boys are so obsessed with gays and trans?


You don't have to be a Trump worshipper or religious person to see democrats have lost their fucking minds in looking for a way to regain power.  The sad part is you're not competent enough to see you're beating yourselves worse than Trump ever could.  As for gays, no problem, but if you need a parade and giant rainbow flags to stand out, when all you want is to be seen as equal, I find it all a bit laughable... if not stupid.  Now, trans?  Put lipstick on that pig, big boy, and you're still a pig.  If you follow my daughter into the women's restroom, I'm following you in and 'assisting' you out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have to be a Trump worshipper or religious person to see democrats have lost their fucking minds in looking for a way to regain power.  The sad part is you're not competent enough to see you're beating yourselves worse than Trump ever could.  As for gays, no problem, but if you need a parade and giant rainbow flags to stand out, when all you want is to be seen as equal, I find it all a bit laughable... if not stupid.  Now, trans?  Put lipstick on that pig, big boy, and you're still a pig.  If you follow my daughter into the women's restroom, I'm following you in and 'assisting' you out.


Says the oxymoron rapped in paradox.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What of those unable to produce should
> we put them in the incinerators as well?


*Where was the subject of " Incinerating Humans "*
*ever brought up except by YOU.....*

*More of your Filthy Democratic Principals being exposed*
*inadvertently again thru your overall ignorance....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says the oxymoron rapped in paradox.



*You ooooozee Hatred on here daily !*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You ooooozee Hatred on here daily !*


Oh brokeback... I think it's safe to say we all hate you.  But then again, given the two day temper tantrum you've been having in here I'd say you don't even really seem to like yourself.   Which seems more like oozing hate- don't you agree?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280465, member: 757"

Oh brokeback... 
*More homophobic taunts from the frustrated Tiny " T "....*

I think it's safe to say we all hate you.  
*Ask me if I care.....go on...!*

But then again, given the two day temper tantrum you've been having 
in here I'd say you don't even really seem to like yourself.   
*You say tantrum..I say Taunt-em....*

Which seems more like oozing hate- don't you agree?
*Not " I " said the Fly.....You eat what you imply....*


/QUOTE







*You poor Libs....!*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280465, member: 757"
> 
> Oh brokeback...
> *More homophobic taunts from the frustrated Tiny " T "....*
> ...


No butt pic this time?  You're letting us down sweetheart.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says the oxymoron rapped in paradox.


Cute reply.  No substance... but cute.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No butt pic this time?
> You're letting us down sweetheart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Cute reply.  No substance... but cute.


Cuz you no savvy. Maybe if you stayed in school . . .


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz you no savvy.
> Maybe if you stayed in school . . .


*Ahhh ....The Union/Skateboarding/Drop out pontificates*
*about higher learning....*


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have to be a Trump worshipper or religious person to see democrats have lost their fucking minds in looking for a way to regain power.  The sad part is you're not competent enough to see you're beating yourselves worse than Trump ever could.  As for gays, no problem, but if you need a parade and giant rainbow flags to stand out, when all you want is to be seen as equal, I find it all a bit laughable... if not stupid.  Now, trans?  Put lipstick on that pig, big boy, and you're still a pig.  If you follow my daughter into the women's restroom, I'm following you in and 'assisting' you out.


Hey dummy, you're going to follow a girl into the women's restroom?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Cute reply.  No substance... but cute.


You beat me to it. The Drunken Rat only adds hate...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, you're going to follow a girl into the women's restroom?


You're an idiot, right? Read his post again. If your a dude following his daughter into the bathroom he's going in after you. But I'm guessing you would just stand there and watch some guy follow your wife or daughter into the bathroom...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, you're going to follow a girl into the women's restroom?


Yeah I wondered about that one as well. As if we didn't have enough right-wing nut cases in here living out their fantasies now we got alter ego man.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're an idiot, right? Read his post again. If your a dude following his daughter into the bathroom he's going in after you. But I'm guessing you would just stand there and watch some guy follow your wife or daughter into the bathroom...


It's "you're" and he doesn't say that...you can't read? 
By the way, you guys are cute. Tough boys following people into the ladies room. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, you're going to follow a girl into the women's restroom?


So husker is a girl, I knew it.

Pay attention,

If you follow my daughter into the women's restroom, I'm following you in and'assisting' you out.

The Outlaw, Yesterday at 2:40 PMReport
#272


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> It's "you're" and he doesn't say that...you can't read?
> By the way, you guys are cute. Tough boys following people into the ladies room. LOL.


He doesn't say what Wez?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So husker is a girl, I knew it.
> 
> Pay attention,
> 
> ...


Wez probably didn't have his readers on. That and reading comp isn't his strong point...


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2019)

I think all your talk about going into the girls room is sweet. Will you bring a gun? All your dreams can come true at once!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez probably didn't have his readers on. That and reading comp isn't his strong point...


Making shit up is one of the 3 legs holding up the liberal agenda.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, you're going to follow
> a girl into the women's restroom?


*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "......how many times must*
*I tell you......" Think before YOU POST ! "*


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I think all your talk about going into the girls room is sweet.
> Will you bring a gun?
> All your dreams can come true at once!


*Your above post is the kind that is forwarded to LLE....*
*Think about how far YOU want to escalate your crap....!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> It's "you're" and he doesn't say that...you can't read?
> By the way, you guys are cute. Tough boys following people into the ladies room. LOL.


We are in a forum with disingenuous idiots that think their grade school banter is unique and cute . . . it's the fact they think they hold some form of credibility that is hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Making shit up is one of the 3 legs holding up the liberal agenda.


Accusing others of that which you are guilty of his trumpian 101.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Making shit up is one of the 3 legs holding up the liberal agenda.


Making up stuff, lies, unable or willing to face the truth, hypocritical, myopic snowflakes who run and hide and creepy is a good way to describe these libs who post on here. Hard to believe that they take themselves serious..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Making up stuff, lies, unable or willing to face the truth, hypocritical, myopic snowflakes who run and hide and creepy is a good way to describe these libs who post on here. Hard to believe that they take themselves serious..


The don’t know what they don’t know.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are in a forum with disingenuous idiots that think their grade school banter is unique and cute . . . it's the fact they think they hold some form of credibility that is hilarious.


Totally grade school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Totally grade school.


Totes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz you no savvy. Maybe if you stayed in school . . .


Strangely enough... I don't remember covering Dr. Seuss in any of my MBA courses.

"Says the oxymoron rapped in paradox.  Do you like to box, or rocks in your socks, Mr. Fox?  "


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, you're going to follow a girl into the women's restroom?


Ah... the 2nd profile... it always throws me off! 

Dummy?  If you're referring to me, let me clarify to the dummy that didn't savvy the first time:  A man dressed like a girl is still a man... not a lady, female, shemale, he/she, Quasimodo, tranny or whatever name you give it... and if he follows my daughter into the girl's restroom, I'm helping him find the anatomically correct door across the hall.   His physical well being, while entering the anatomically correct door, is completely within his control.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Strangely enough... I don't remember covering Dr. Seuss in any of my MBA courses.
> 
> "Says the oxymoron rapped in paradox.  Do you like to box, or rocks in your socks, Mr. Fox?  "


Ironic is it . . . apart of your anti-thesis . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Ah... the 2nd profile... it always throws me off!
> 
> Dummy?  If you're referring to me, let me clarify to the dummy that didn't savvy the first time:  A man dressed like a girl is still a man... not a lady, female, shemale, he/she, Quasimodo, tranny or whatever name you give it... and if he follows my daughter into the girl's restroom, I'm helping him find the anatomically correct door across the hall.   His physical well being, while entering the anatomically correct door, is completely within his control.


A noble sentiment, I am sure.

How do you know he's a man?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> A noble sentiment, I am sure.
> 
> How do you know he's a man?


The same way we know you aren’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The same way we know you aren’t.


You, the guy who claimed to be black . . . all for political expediency on your part.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 10, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Ah... the 2nd profile... it always throws me off!
> 
> Dummy?  If you're referring to me, let me clarify to the dummy that didn't savvy the first time:  A man dressed like a girl is still a man... not a lady, female, shemale, he/she, Quasimodo, tranny or whatever name you give it... and if he follows my daughter into the girl's restroom, I'm helping him find the anatomically correct door across the hall.   His physical well being, while entering the anatomically correct door, is completely within his control.


I agree if my kid was texting me from a stall saying there was man in there who was peeking over the stall at her, I'm going on in. That said, guys going to into the women bathroom uninvited and picking fights... well it sure is going to be hard to avoid getting sued.  And rightfully imho.

It just seems logical if someone shows up in a dress then they would use the women's restroom as opposed to the men's.  The stalls are bigger, better lighting at mirrors, etc.  Bathrooms always have stall doors and everyone has cell phones.  I appreciate the internet tough guy act as much as the next- but obviously it's heavy on the bravado and short on the how can we all live together as peaceful neighbors.  If people are behaving themselves then they deserve to be left alone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree if my kid was texting me from a stall saying there was man in there who was peeking over the stall at her, I'm going on in. That said, guys going to into the women bathroom and picking fights... well it sure is going to be hard to avoid getting sued.  And rightfully imho.
> 
> It just seems logical if someone shows up in a dress then they would use the women's restroom as opposed to the men's.  The stalls are bigger, better lighting at mirrors.  Bathrooms always have stall doors and everyone has cell phones.  I appreciate the internet tough guy act as much as anyone- but obviously it's heavy on the bravado and short on the how can we all live together as peaceful neighbors.


Republicans are everyman for himself. They want to say they built it alone . . . kinda like how hard working Ivanka Trump is selfmade, like her father, no help from anyone.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans are everyman for himself. They want to say they built it alone . . . kinda like how hard working Ivanka Trump is selfmade, like her father, no help from anyone.


I heard she's that she's fairly smart.  It's Donny Jr that got dropped.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I heard she's that she's fairly smart.  It's Donny Jr that got dropped.


Her father's reputation helped in her early business ventures.  Now - probably not as much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, the guy who claimed to be black . . . all for political expediency on your part.


That was the only way to shut you racists up, it sure worked.
That was an all-timer.
If I do say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree if my kid was texting me from a stall saying there was man in there who was peeking over the stall at her, I'm going on in. That said, guys going to into the women bathroom uninvited and picking fights... well it sure is going to be hard to avoid getting sued.  And rightfully imho.
> 
> It just seems logical if someone shows up in a dress then they would use the women's restroom as opposed to the men's.  The stalls are bigger, better lighting at mirrors, etc.  Bathrooms always have stall doors and everyone has cell phones.  I appreciate the internet tough guy act as much as the next- but obviously it's heavy on the bravado and short on the how can we all live together as peaceful neighbors.  If people are behaving themselves then they deserve to be left alone.


Your main concern when there is a man in the women’s room with your daughter is that you might get sued?
That about sums it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I heard she's that she's fairly smart.  It's Donny Jr that got dropped.


Careful, you may bet sued.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your main concern when there is a man in the women’s room with your daughter is that you might get sued?
> That about sums it up.


Yes that's exactly it.  Whatever solution we come up with as a people, it has to pass the sniff test.  
In regard to a dad going uninvited into the women's restroom and beating someone up; seems reasonable to say if he can't convincingly explain why he did it to 12 peers, then the tribe has spoken.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Careful, you may bet sued.


Obviously I was joking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was the only way to shut you racists up, it sure worked.
> That was an all-timer.
> If I do say so.


Uncle tom, lil joe, racist ho, no difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Uncle tom, lil joe, racist ho, no difference.


Kind of strange how you treated me differently when you thought I was black, all of you racists.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kind of strange how you treated me differently when you thought I was black, all of you racists.


Is that how you remember it, hilarious.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kind of strange how you treated me differently when you thought I was black, all of you racists.


So more lies, to explain away your other lies.  
Good grief...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So more lies, to explain away your other lies.
> Good grief...


No need to explain your racism, we all see it.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Ah... the 2nd profile... it always throws me off!
> 
> Dummy?  If you're referring to me, let me clarify to the dummy that didn't savvy the first time:  A man dressed like a girl is still a man... not a lady, female, shemale, he/she, Quasimodo, tranny or whatever name you give it... and if he follows my daughter into the girl's restroom, I'm helping him find the anatomically correct door across the hall.   His physical well being, while entering the anatomically correct door, is completely within his control.


Actually, you wouldn't do that and you'd get arrested if you tried, but you sound tough, sweetheart.
And what if the transgender person was in there first? Would you tell your daughter to hold it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, you wouldn't do that and you'd get arrested if you tried, but you sound tough, sweetheart.
> And what if the transgender person was in there first? Would you tell your daughter to hold it?


You are purposely missing the point.
Let’s ask Biden what he thinks.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are purposely missing the point.
> Let’s ask Biden what he thinks.


No I’m not. The point is these loser online tough guys talking about beating up a transgender in a girls restroom. It’s pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> No I’m not. The point is these loser online tough guys talking about beating up a transgender in a girls restroom. It’s pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your main concern when there is a man in the women’s room with your daughter is that you might get sued?
> That about sums it up.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5187


Let’s see Outlaw try to kick her ass in any restroom. Good luck!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s see Outlaw try to kick her ass in any restroom. Good luck!


Better yet, lets see your daughter fight him off.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Better yet, lets see your daughter fight him off.


Why would anyone’s daughter need to fight her off? This is about Outlaw’s desire to enter a ladies room to beat up a trans and nothing else. That one would win the fight, is my guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would anyone’s daughter need to fight her off? This is about Outlaw’s desire to enter a ladies room to beat up a trans and nothing else. That one would win the fight, is my guess.


You're purposely missing the point.
Lets ask Biden what he thinks.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes that's exactly it.  Whatever solution we come up with as a people, it has to pass the sniff test.
> In regard to a dad going uninvited into the women's restroom and beating someone up; seems reasonable to say if he can't convincingly explain why he did it to 12 peers, then the tribe has spoken.


You really like to jump to conclusions. Where dod he say that he was going to beat up anyone? He said escort, or did you not read his post? Are you related to Wez because both of you have a reading comp issue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would anyone’s daughter need to fight her off? This is about Outlaw’s desire to enter a ladies room to beat up a trans and nothing else. That one would win the fight, is my guess.


Beat up? Where did he post that again? Reading comp problems much?


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Beat up? Where did he post that again? Reading comp problems much?


You’re not intelligent enough to understand the physical assault inherent in Outlaw’s language. I’m not surprised.
What did you think he meant when he referred, in quotes, to “assisting” the person out? So sad that I have to explain this to you...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not intelligent enough to understand the physical assault inherent in Outlaw’s language. I’m not surprised.
> What did you think he meant when he referred, in quotes, to “assisting” the person out? So sad that I have to explain this to you...


So sad that you have to read something into a post in order for it to fit into your narrative...

Go your ride your bike.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not intelligent enough to understand the physical assault inherent in Outlaw’s language. I’m not surprised.
> What did you think he meant when he referred, in quotes, to “assisting” the person out? So sad that I have to explain this to you...


Well that would never hold up in a court of law.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So sad that you have to read something into a post in order for it to fit into your narrative...
> 
> Go your ride your bike.


Reading something into something is called “inferring.”
I inferred here based upon the very clear “implication” of his post. 
If you thought “physically assist” meant something else, then you are stupid.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Reading something into something is called “inferring.”
> I inferred here based upon the very clear “implication” of his post.
> If you thought “physically assist” meant something else, then you are stupid.


No. You just read what you want, you do it all the time and it's what makes me laugh at your post. 

Please continue...


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No. You just read what you want, you do it all the time and it's what makes me laugh at your post.
> 
> Please continue...


I read “physically assist.” You’re either stupid or this game you’re playing is stupid.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I read “physically assist.” You’re either stupid or this game you’re playing is stupid.


So now physically assist means beating someone up... you really are a snowflake!! You're probably one of those parents yelling foul on the sidelines everytime a player is touched, right? Thanks for the moring laugh, it's better the coffee ...


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So now physically assist means beating someone up... you really are a snowflake!! You're probably one of those parents yelling foul on the sidelines everytime a player is touched, right? Thanks for the moring laugh, it's better the coffee ...


The moring laugh is better the coffee, for sure.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

I see that Modesto refused a permit for the Closeted Gay parade. Unfair!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, you wouldn't do that and you'd get arrested if you tried, but you sound tough, sweetheart.
> And what if the transgender person was in there first? Would you tell your daughter to hold it?


I always love seeing an alert indicating you've quoted my post.  It means half your speech will be intelligent.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would anyone’s daughter need to fight her off? This is about Outlaw’s desire to enter a ladies room to beat up a trans and nothing else. That one would win the fight, is my guess.


Another literary gem.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I always love seeing an alert indicating you've quoted my post.  It means half your speech will be intelligent.


Hey tough guy, are you gonna hang around ladies' rooms today to see if you can follow somebody in? LOL.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey tough guy, are you gonna hang around ladies' rooms today to see if you can follow somebody in? LOL.


Getting your money's worth out of the 'tough guy' angle, eh?  You're an army of 1.  Suffice to say, a man wearing lipstick and a dress is unlikely to require a "tough guy" to make him do anything... like shove a tampon up his ass to feel 'feminine'.    

P.S. - If you have to add "LOL" in your post, you really aren't that funny.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Accusing others of that which you are guilty of his trumpian 101.


*Hey Rump Sauce.....*
*You've been accused of that sooooooo many*
*times that now for once you actually tried*
*to reverse it.....an abject fail, but you tried.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Reading something into something is called “inferring.”
> I inferred here based upon the very clear “implication” of his post.
> If you thought “physically assist” meant something else, then you are stupid.



*Poor Poor " Messy "....did someone gently push you back*
*on your " Heels " and now you've assumed the defensive *
*posture ...!*

*Would you like a Forum " physical assist " to the upright*
*position....accept the TRUTH and you shall receive the*
*assist.........*


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Getting your money's worth out of the 'tough guy' angle, eh?  You're an army of 1.  Suffice to say, a man wearing lipstick and a dress is unlikely to require a "tough guy" to make him do anything... like shove a tampon up his ass to feel 'feminine'.
> 
> P.S. - If you have to add "LOL" in your post, you really aren't that funny.[/QUOTE
> It was laughing out loud at you...you seem to enjoy thinking about following transgenders into girls rooms and touching them, eh? And do you get a rise talking about the tampon up the ass? I think you have a problem, son.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I read “physically assist.” You’re either stupid or this game you’re playing is stupid.


It's both actually, or more accurately it would be "childish" in place of "stupid".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey, Mess, this is your best post yet!  Speechless... I love it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Mess, this is your best post yet!  Speechless... I love it.


So many givers.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Mess, this is your best post yet!  Speechless... I love it.


How was the bathroom watch today, sailor? See any cute transgenders?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How was the bathroom watch today, sailor? See any cute transgenders?


You're doing a great job of making yourself look like a real loser today...

Please, please continue...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How was the bathroom watch today, sailor? See any cute transgenders?


On the golf course yesterday a fella we were paired with, 60's, decent swing, him and his pal thinking they could play the tips, they couldn't, from Boston originally. He told a story about seeing some ball player on a course. I told him my buddy had just been at Torrey Pines and saw 5 carts coming down the 18th, it was Obama and secret service. This ducking guy came unglued, spitting mad, talking about how he wished Obama had fallen off the cliff and how he would like to stab him in the throat and let him bleed out . . . and on and on. A large amount of hate and anger. A glimpse into the mind of a nutter. Not hard to imagine the small step from that kind of hate to acting on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Viral Video Shows Drag Queen Teaching Children To ‘Twerk’ As Parents Look On*





Photo by Paulo Amorim/GettyImages





By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
August 12, 2019
15.2k views
Another "Drag Queen Story Hour" program is making headlines, this time for a featured drag queen captured on video teaching children how to so-called "twerk," a popular sexually suggestive dance move practiced by the likes of strippers and adult entertainers.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/50544/viral-video-shows-drag-queen-teaching-children-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

On the First Day of School, 7th Grade Calif. Teacher Hands Out Gender Unicorn Flyers, Tells Kids He’s ‘Mx’ Not ‘Mr’

Posted at 7:30 pm on August 12, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










In Northern California, some 7th graders got an extra bit of instruction on the first day of school.

Denair Middle School teacher Luis Davila Alvarado gave the ready-to-learn boys and girls a gender-identity graphic.

The point? To explain his request to be called “Mx” instead of “Mr.”

How do you even pronounce that?

Here’s what he gave ’em:


The “Gender Unicorn” flyer came from Trans Student Education Resources.

It triggered some parents, which prompted a statement from Denair Unified School District Superintendent Terry Metzger to The Modesto Bee:





“He gave a handout discussing gender in first and second periods. It was not an assignment, and students were not required or asked to fill it out.”

The second-year 7th and 8th grade science teacher hadn’t asked permission from the school to distribute the info, and upon discovering it, Principal Amanda Silva asked him to stop.

According to Terry, Amanda estimated around 50 students received the handout.

However, 7th-12 graders already get taught about gender identity — as required by law. It’s part of California’s Health curriculum.

One mom wrote on social media of the distribution, “I don’t care what you identify as, that’s your decision. But NO ONE has the right to ask my child these questions that have absolutely nothing to do with what you are teaching in a classroom.”
_


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the golf course yesterday a fella we were paired with, 60's, decent swing, him and his pal thinking they could play the tips, they couldn't, from Boston originally. He told a story about seeing some ball player on a course. I told him my buddy had just been at Torrey Pines and saw 5 carts coming down the 18th, it was Obama and secret service. This ducking guy came unglued, spitting mad, talking about how he wished Obama had fallen off the cliff and how he would like to stab him in the throat and let him bleed out . . . and on and on. A large amount of hate and anger. A glimpse into the mind of a nutter. Not hard to imagine the small step from that kind of hate to acting on it.


I wouldn't DREAM of messing with Bath House Barry.  His wife, Michael, might take a break from eating apples through a picket fence and stomp that poor old man.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the golf course yesterday a fella we were paired with, 60's, decent swing,
> him and his pal thinking they could play the tips, they couldn't, from
> Boston originally.
> He told a story about seeing some ball player on a course.
> ...


*Dollar to a Doughnut you are embellishing the TRUTH.....!*

*And your reaction to his was....*


*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice leadership here in Cali... Dems in charge and they have their collective heads up their @$$. But hey, at least he didn't have a gun, right?

https://ktla.com/2019/08/08/suspect-in-series-of-deadly-orange-county-stabbings-has-lengthy-criminal-record-police-chief-blasts-ab109/


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice leadership here in Cali... Dems in charge and they have their collective heads up their @$$. But hey, at least he didn't have a gun, right?
> 
> https://ktla.com/2019/08/08/suspect-in-series-of-deadly-orange-county-stabbings-has-lengthy-criminal-record-police-chief-blasts-ab109/









*Gavin Newsom hard at work......!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Gavin Newsom hard at work......!*


C'mon, now, these career criminals are just victims of a bad situation.  Nothing is their fault.  The TRUE demons are law abiding citizens that are responsible gun owners.  Nancy's nephew knows that... it'll all be in his Presidential run.  You watch...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the golf course yesterday a fella we were paired with, 60's, decent swing, him and his pal thinking they could play the tips, they couldn't, from Boston originally. He told a story about seeing some ball player on a course. I told him my buddy had just been at Torrey Pines and saw 5 carts coming down the 18th, it was Obama and secret service. This ducking guy came unglued, spitting mad, talking about how he wished Obama had fallen off the cliff and how he would like to stab him in the throat and let him bleed out . . . and on and on. A large amount of hate and anger. A glimpse into the mind of a nutter. Not hard to imagine the small step from that kind of hate to acting on it.


A real glimpse into the "non-violent" mind of the far left:

"Portland's Rose City Antifa, the nation's oldest active anti-fascist group, says violence against right-wing demonstrators is "exactly what should happen when the far-right attempts to invade our town."


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> A real glimpse into the "non-violent" mind of the far left:
> 
> "Portland's Rose City Antifa, the nation's oldest active anti-fascist
> group, says violence against right-wing demonstrators is "exactly
> what should happen when the far-right attempts to invade our town."



https://twitter.com/RoseCityAntifa?lang=en

*Link to what the ANTIFA ( Democrats ) have planned this*
*Sat in Portland, Oregon.....*

*It's either going to be a big nothing burger or they plan on *
*destroying their " Home " city......*

*Portland used to be Very Very Nice....Now it rivals if not*
*surpasses LA in " being " a Shit Hole !!!*


*The ANTIFA Crowd and the KKK are one and the same.....*
*Don't let the " Game Plan " rhetoric fool ya...!*

*This is exactly the same agenda the Governor, Mayor, Vice*
*Mayor and other Democrats used to instigate the Charlottesville*
*riots that turned into the death of another protester ....that was*
*exploited by the MSM and Democrats....*

*By the way, after the most recent incidents of Gov assisted Suicide......*
*( Gee how else do you explain Jeffery Epsteins " Death "..)*
*missing cameras, missing prison guards, rerouting of a prisoner*
*by the name of " Whitey Bulger " and his " unfortunate " death*
*in a dark hallway where power conveniently went out, cameras *
*went dead and " Whitey Bulger " was mutilated beyond recognition*
*....he was to testify against Robert Mueller within days....*
*Just as Epstein was to testify against a whole Boat Load of Democrats...!*
*......There's nothing I wouldn't put past the Filthy Criminal*
*Democrats.....!*

*Watch for ALL the MSM to swoop down by Friday if this is pre planned*
*to incite massive violence ( The Democrats Way )......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

*Biologically Male D1 Runner Switches To Women’s Team For Senior Year*
August 28th, 2019
_





University of Montana cross country runner June Eastwood [Screenshot/ABC FOX Montana]


A biologically male runner in the NCAA’s top division is competing in women’s cross country this fall.

June Eastwood, who identifies as a transgender woman, will represent the University of Montana at a cross country meet Saturday.





Eastwood competed on the men’s track and cross country teams through May 2018, the Bozeman Daily Chronicle reported. “I felt like I still had more years in me, and that I would regret it later on if I didn’t at least try to do what I am doing,” Eastwood told the local paper, describing the decision to compete on the women’s team.

“Our goal is to be supportive of all student-athletes. I understand there will be varying opinions,” university athletic director Kent Haslam told the Daily Caller News Foundation in an email. “We have followed the NCAA bylaws and policies in place when it comes to inclusion of transgender student-athletes and participation in intercollegiate athletic competition.”

“I am not in a position to know if June will gain an unfair advantage. It is not my area of expertise and therefore we rely on the policies as set by the NCAA,” Haslam added.
_


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 29, 2019)

What a fucking joke.  Our society has turned to pure shit with this nonsense.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What a fucking joke.  Our society has turned to pure shit with this nonsense.


And you care why, exactly? Is it that ongoing concern you have for fairness in women’s athletics?
You’re the joke, fella.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> And you care why, exactly? Is it that ongoing concern you have for fairness in women’s athletics?
> You’re the joke, fella.


Why care? If you don't know the answer to that then you're the biggest joke here.. old man.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why care? If you don't know the answer to that then you're the biggest joke here.. old man.


Is Outlaw your sock puppet, or are you his? 
But since you’re butting in, I’ll ask you the same question. Betcha can’t answer, sister!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Is Outlaw your sock puppet, or are you his?
> But since you’re butting in, I’ll ask you the same question. Betcha can’t answer, sister!


I'll tell you why, tranny moron.  NOTHING says 'female equality' like letting men wear a wig and compete on the athletic field.  You trannies can develop your own competitions if you feel the need to dominate females rather than come in last against men.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll tell you why, tranny moron.  NOTHING says 'female equality' like letting men wear a wig and compete on the athletic field.  You trannies can develop your own competitions if you feel the need to dominate females rather than come in last against men.


You go, girl! Check you out! You so mad! 
You sound scared shitless, you pussy.
Did she come in last when she was a man? Has she dominated the females yet?
Remind me how dominant Renee Richards was in women’s tennis, would you? Or are you too ignorant about this subject to know who that is?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What a fucking joke.  Our society has turned to pure shit with this nonsense.





messy said:


> You go, girl! Check you out! You so mad!
> You sound scared shitless, you pussy.
> Did she come in last when she was a man? Has she dominated the females yet?
> Remind me how dominant Renee Richards was in women’s tennis, would you? Or are you too ignorant about this subject to know who that is?


Look who defends this garbage.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Is Outlaw your sock puppet, or are you his?
> But since you’re butting in, I’ll ask you the same question. Betcha can’t answer, sister!


Are you feeling ok? Ramble much?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You go, girl! Check you out! You so mad!
> You sound scared shitless, you pussy.
> Did she come in last when she was a man? Has she dominated the females yet?
> Remind me how dominant Renee Richards was in women’s tennis, would you? Or are you too ignorant about this subject to know who that is?


Go pull your tampon out then come back...


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Go pull your tampon out then come back...


Good one!


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you feeling ok? Ramble much?


As I said, you couldn’t answer my question, could ya’, boy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> As I said, you couldn’t answer my question, could ya’, boy?


Racist much? Who the fuck you think you're talkin too!?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What a fucking joke.  Our society has turned to pure shit with this nonsense.


So much for the slippery slope.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You go, girl! Check you out! You so mad!
> You sound scared shitless, you pussy.
> Did she come in last when she was a man? Has she dominated the females yet?
> Remind me how dominant Renee Richards was in women’s tennis, would you? Or are you too ignorant about this subject to know who that is?


I think you might be ready for a tampon change, "pussy".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you might be ready for a tampon change, "pussy".


Says the grand defender of women's rights.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you might be ready for a tampon change, "pussy".


That's hilarious! The second tampon comment was even funnier than the first!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> That's hilarious! The second tampon comment was even funnier than the first!


Racist!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says the grand defender of women's rights.


I love when your other profile likes your posts.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 284499, member: 3299"

You go, girl! Check you out! You so mad! 
*Ewwwwww....You are " Tweaked "...*

You sound scared shitless, you pussy.
*I think he just found YOUR " Raw " non uterus nerve...*

Did she come in last when she was a man? 
*WTF are you " typing " about....A " He " cannot *
*become a " She "..It's an Impossibility !*

Has she dominated the females yet?
*Cheating !*


Remind me how dominant Renee Richards was in women’s tennis, would you? 
*Cheating !*


Or are you too ignorant about this subject to know who that is?
*" Messy " " Messy "......how many times must I tell you :*
*Go back to School, you are stupid as of this moment in time......*

/QUOTE


*Tough Talk from behind a Keyboard
there little " Messy " manthing...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Good one!


*No, this is a good one for you...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

September 3, 2019
*Liberals Embrace Anti-Feminism in Transgender Sports Debate*
By Fletch Daniels
Anti-feminists continue their unapologetic efforts to destroy women’s sports at all levels.  Not satisfied to just ruin high school girls’ athletics, they are setting their sights higher. 

This week’s headline indicated that Juniper Eastwood, a University of Montana cross-country runner, will become the first transgender (i.e. biological male) athlete to compete as a female in division I cross country.

Anyone want to bet against him completely dominating his sport?  No disrespect intended towards Eastwood, but he is a biological male.  This means that, no matter how much testosterone blockers that he takes, he will still have a massive built-in advantage in strength, speed and athleticism. 

As a recent report from _Journal of Medical Ethics_ indicated, “Science demonstrates that high testosterone and other male physiology provides a performance advantage in sport suggesting that transwomen retain some of that advantage. To determine whether the advantage is unfair necessitates an ethical analysis of the principles of inclusion and fairness.”

Another study by the Karolinska Institute in Sweden found that the “effect of the hormone treatment in relation to reducing leg muscle strength, is almost negligible for men who transition to become women.” 

The reports were largely unnecessary, since there is already overwhelming anecdotal evidence of these facts since middle-of-the-pack male athletes who identify as women are dominating female high school sports wherever they are given that opportunity, regardless of whatever drugs they are taking.  You hardly ever see the reverse, since a female who identifies as a male cannot compete in male sports.

The _Journal of Medical_ _Ethics_ reluctantly admitted that transgender females have a built-in advantage but then, fearful of the liberal backlash and unwilling to challenge liberal orthodoxy, implied that might be a wonderful thing in the interest of inclusion and fairness. 

This is also why you see headlines like the one in Slate that recently trumpeted that ”Betsy DeVos may force high schools to discriminate against trans athletes.”






Apparently, protecting women from having to compete against men is a horrible act of discrimination.  While DeVos may be viewed as a cross between Cersei Lannister and Darth Vader in liberal circles and within the insanely liberal department she heads, she is adopting both a logical and feminist position.  She is trying to protect girls from having to compete unfairly against biologically stronger and more athletic men.  

No matter how you spin it, that is exactly what is happening.  The best female high school athletes in the country in twenty states are now routinely being demolished by boys who identify as girls.  One would think that feminists would throw their full support behind DeVos, but they despise her for it.

Liberal support largely boils down to their embrace of “intersectionality,” which is all the rage in academic circles.  Intersectionality was a concept introduced in 1989 by Kimberlé Crenshaw, a civil rights activist and legal scholar.  In practice, it sets up a hierarchy of grievances, where the highest consideration and support must be given to those with the highest grievance score. 

On the hierarchy of grievances, a false (transgender) female scores higher than an actual (cisgender) female.  Faux feminists rush to throw their support behind biological males as they destroy women’s sport while the real feminists, most of whom are now conservatives, try to protect women.  It’s toxic liberal virtue signaling on steroids. 

Anyone with common sense understands that there are only two biological genders, regardless of how many genders liberals deem to exist.  I realize that Joe Biden is out searching for that elusive third gender, but he isn’t going to find it. At the same time, presidential candidate Julian Castro is trying to protect transgender female’s right to an abortion, proving that no position is too ridiculous to adopt in the grievance sweepstakes.   

The fact that males are better athletes than females has nothing to do with privilege and everything to do with science.  As a general rule, the average male is stronger, faster, and more athletic than the average female.  They start receiving a massive amount of testosterone at puberty resulting in a significant athletic gap.  Again, any C-grade freshman biology student should understand this reality. 

On a typical high school track team, the worst-performing male athletes regularly record better times than the best-performing female athletes.  When I was in high school, we boasted the best female cross-country runner in the country.  She was an absolute running machine, but had she been on the men’s team, she would have been the fourth best runner.  That’s no small gap.  

When Martina Navratilova, not exactly a conservative icon, complained about the blatantly unfair situation, she came under such withering attacks from her former allies that she eventually apologized.  No one is allowed to wander off the insane liberal plantation.  She should have stood by her words because they were 100% true.

She said, "…a man can decide to be female, take hormones if required by whatever sporting organization is concerned, win everything in sight and perhaps earn a small fortune, and then reverse his decision and go back to making babies if he so desires.  It's insane and it's cheating… I would not be happy to compete against her. It would not be fair."

But, the new feminist position is that we should cheer as men destroy women’s sports.  This is an illogical and anti-woman outrage.  Most of the true remaining feminists based upon the classic definition of fighting for women’s rights and equality are _now_ conservatives.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 3, 2019
> *Liberals Embrace Anti-Feminism in Transgender Sports Debate*
> By Fletch Daniels
> Anti-feminists continue their unapologetic efforts to destroy women’s sports at all levels.  Not satisfied to just ruin high school girls’ athletics, they are setting their sights higher.
> ...


*One Word.......*

*CHEATING !!!!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 3, 2019
> *Liberals Embrace Anti-Feminism in Transgender Sports Debate*
> By Fletch Daniels
> Anti-feminists continue their unapologetic efforts to destroy women’s sports at all levels.  Not satisfied to just ruin high school girls’ athletics, they are setting their sights higher.
> ...


Add this to the list of things that will drive voters to Trump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*CHEATING !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*CHEATING !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*




*

*CHEATING !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*CHEATING !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*




*

*CHEATING !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*OMG is this CHEATING....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2019)

Would the trannies in collegiate sports fall under Title IX or do we need another name... like "Title None"?

On that note, I'm trying to think of some strong sponsors for tranny sports.  I'd start with Duct tape.  Maybe Maury's Wigs.  What else?  Estraderm?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Would the trannies in collegiate sports fall under Title IX or do we need another name... like "Title None"?
> 
> On that note, I'm trying to think of some strong sponsors for tranny sports.  I'd start with Duct tape.  Maybe Maury's Wigs.  What else?  Estraderm?


How about Gillette?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

What the heck?  If you've got a point nono, I don't know that I'm following it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about Gillette?


Mic drop, Joe.

Some that were so close... Amazon, Apple, Siemens, Snickers, Discovery Channel, Vaseline, Dairy Queen, Cheetos, Microsoft, Fruit of the Loom, Swiffer, LG, Frosted Flakes, etc.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What the heck?
> 
> If you've got a point nono,
> I don't know that I'm following it?


*My " Point " is clear as a Bell !*
*You're playing dumb for another audience ......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Mic drop, Joe.
> 
> Some that were so close... Amazon, Apple, Siemens, Snickers, Discovery Channel, Vaseline, Dairy Queen, Cheetos, Microsoft, Fruit of the Loom, Swiffer, LG, Frosted Flakes, etc.


Funny.
How about UNTUCKit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny.
> How about UNTUCKit?


Okay... now it's not even fair that you're playing.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 11, 2019)

Another "female" confused about which locker room to use.  I guess all you have to do is pull your ratty hair to one side now and you can change chromosomes.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Another "female" confused about which locker room to use.  I guess all you have to do is pull your ratty hair to one side now and you can change chromosomes.


Is "pussy" a gender-based concept? So you and the parents who complained about her use of the female locker room have to tackle their own issue of being pussies. What locker room do you use?
Do you tell your kids to be afraid of someone like her, or resent her use of the girls locker room, so they can learn to be pussies too? You should add yourself to the group! LGBTQP!
What about hate? Do you teach that to your kids, too?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 11, 2019)

Nah, I didn't complain to anyone, but when I heard the deep "feminine" voice, I immediately thought of you, Mess.  But here's the thing... for many, many decades we've been okay with boys using the boy's locker room and girls using the girl's locker room.  It's only been in the last couple of years that you trannies can't remember what you are.  That's not hate, buddy, that's the liberal pussification of America.  We wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings by telling them "he" is a boy when "he" would rather be female.   That gives me an idea... maybe if we tell "him" he's a pigeon, he'll smash into a window, get confused and fly away altogether.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Nah, I didn't complain to anyone, but when I heard the deep "feminine" voice, I immediately thought of you, Mess.  But here's the thing... for many, many decades we've been okay with boys using the boy's locker room and girls using the girl's locker room.  It's only been in the last couple of years that you trannies can't remember what you are.  That's not hate, buddy, that's the liberal pussification of America.  We wouldn't want to hurt someone's feelings by telling them "he" is a boy when "he" would rather be female.   That gives me an idea... maybe if we tell "him" he's a pigeon, he'll smash into a window, get confused and fly away altogether.


Believe me, I get tired when every "progressive" tv or radio show I watch, maybe they're talking about a new album or something, and then they suddenly say "so when did you know your were queer?" or "when did you first recognize that it was time to come out as a female?" It's all the rage, I know.
But then I think, yeah in the 60's for a while you couldn't turn on the tv without hearing about Stokely Carmichael or Martin Luther King, etc.
So this is the new civil rights. 
If this new openness is CAUSING kids to choose to be something because they think it's cool or rebellious, then that's too bad. But I really see no harm in letting a teenage male who identifies so much as a female that they are willing to dress and wear their hair, etc. as a female, use the female locker room? Really, what difference does it make and who's hurt?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 11, 2019)

You can dress however you like... you can do your hair to your choosing... but this dude is a dude and there's no question about that.  He needs to use the dude locker room.  *Who it hurts* is all the females that have a right to privacy, and know he's a dude, and all the females he'll try to compete against on an athletic field who have a genetic disadvantage.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287251, member: 3299"

Is "pussy" a gender-based concept? 
*No.....It denotes a Wimpish Male.*

So you and the parents who complained about her use of the female 
locker room have to tackle their own issue of being pussies. 
*Wrong.....A male does NOT belong in the Females Locker Room.*

What locker room do you use?
*Males use the " Male " Locker Room.*
*Females use the " Female " Locker Room.*

Do you tell your kids to be afraid of someone like her, 
or resent her use of the girls locker room, 
so they can learn to be pussies too? 
*It's not a " Her " Messy Financial....You should have *
*studied in Biology ....How many times have I encouraged *
*you to go back and properly " Educate " yourself.....*

You should add yourself to the group! LGBTQP!
You're oozing ignorance " Messy " Financial....Oozing it.

What about hate? 
*Do tell us, your posts confirm it. But you can reaffirm it.*

Do you teach that to your kids, too?
*THE TRUTH IS WHAT SHOULD BE TAUGHT....!*

/QUOTE

*A Man can only a Man, no amount of Cosmetic Surgery/Hormone Therapy will change the TRUTH.*

*A Woman can only be a Woman, no amount of Cosmetic Surgery/Hormone Therapy will change the TRUTH.*

*For you to TRY and pass off " that " LIE should be a CRIME !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287273, member: 3299"

Believe me, I get tired when every "progressive" tv or radio show I 
watch, maybe they're talking about a new album or something, and 
then they suddenly say "so when did you know your were queer?" 
or "when did you first recognize that it was time to come out as a female?" 
It's all the rage, I know.
But then I think, yeah in the 60's for a while you couldn't turn 
on the tv without hearing about Stokely Carmichael or Martin Luther King, etc.
*For YOU to compare the Civil Rights Movement of MLK to this twisted mess you are pushing*
*is just plain SICK !*

So this is the new civil rights. 
*No one is denying " Their Civil Rights "..they :*
*DO NOT BELONG IN THE OPPOSITE SEX LOCKER ROOM.*
*THE SCHOOL CAN LET THEM GO THERE, BUT THAT DOESN'T*
*MAKE IT RIGHT !*

If this new openness is CAUSING kids to choose to be something because
they think it's cool or rebellious, then that's too bad. 
*Think about what you just stated above....Just Think About it...*

But I really see no harm in letting a teenage male who identifies so much as 
a female that they are willing to dress and wear their hair, etc. as a female, 
use the female locker room? 
*Maybe...Just Maybe YOU and the OTHER " PROGRESSIVE " IDIOTS SHOULD *
*ASK THE YOUNG FEMALES AND THEIR PARENTS*
*FIRST...!*

Really, what difference does it make and who's hurt?
*Again.....THINK about what YOU just stated....Just Think About It !*

/QUOTE



*FREEDOM *

*and *

*CHOICE*

*Revolve around the ....*


*TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Believe me, I get tired when every "progressive" tv or radio show I watch, maybe they're talking about a new album or something, and then they suddenly say "so when did you know your were queer?" or "when did you first recognize that it was time to come out as a female?" It's all the rage, I know.
> But then I think, yeah in the 60's for a while you couldn't turn on the tv without hearing about Stokely Carmichael or Martin Luther King, etc.
> So this is the new civil rights.
> If this new openness is CAUSING kids to choose to be something because they think it's cool or rebellious, then that's too bad. But I really see no harm in letting a teenage male who identifies so much as a female that they are willing to dress and wear their hair, etc. as a female, use the female locker room? Really, what difference does it make and who's hurt?


Just part of the liberal agenda of the moral decline of decent society.
That’s all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Okay... now it's not even fair that you're playing.


I knew you would appreciate that one.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just part of the liberal agenda of the moral decline of decent society.
> That’s all.


I know. Like screwing porn stars while your wife is pregnant and paying them off.
Like telling scientists to lie about the weather.
Like telling people they can punch a lawful protester at a political event and you will pay their legal fees.
Moral decline...not the liberal agenda.


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You can dress however you like... you can do your hair to your choosing... but this dude is a dude and there's no question about that.  He needs to use the dude locker room.  *Who it hurts* is all the females that have a right to privacy, and know he's a dude, and all the females he'll try to compete against on an athletic field who have a genetic disadvantage.


Doesn't hurt the females in the locker room at all, unless they're filled with fear and hate by their parents. That one is easy.
The athletic one is a debate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. Like screwing porn stars while your wife is pregnant and paying them off.
> Like telling scientists to lie about the weather.
> Like telling people they can punch a lawful protester at a political event and you will pay their legal fees.
> Moral decline...not the liberal agenda.


All you have to do is look at San Francisco and any other liberal stronghold in our country.
You been to West Hollywood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't hurt the females in the locker room at all, unless they're filled with fear and hate by their parents. That one is easy.
> The athletic one is a debate.


They are all fucking nuts, why on earth would I want a crazy fucking man in the locker room with my daughter?
What is the upside in that?
Save some freaks psycho feelings?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. Like screwing porn stars while your wife is pregnant and paying them off.
> Like telling scientists to lie about the weather.
> Like telling people they can punch a lawful protester at a political event and you will pay their legal fees.
> Moral decline...not the liberal agenda.


Why does Antifa wear masks?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why does Antifa wear masks?


Criminals, cowards and those who don't want to be identified wear masks.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All you have to do is look at San Francisco and any other liberal stronghold in our country.
> You been to West Hollywood?


The great thing about screwing porn stars and playboy bunnys while your wife is pregnant and paying them off, or encouraging violence against protesters by saying “go ahead, I will pay your legal fees,” is that in this nation of moral decline you can become president. 
Identifying as the opposite of your biological gender is nothing. It’s fine. What you say about it is what they used to say about miscegenation and homosexuality. You troglodytes always lose.
In fact, you all are so desperately angry because you and Trump know that the tide of history marches forward...that’s why he can’t stop talking about his predecessor and the last election.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All you have to do is look at San Francisco and any other liberal stronghold in our country.
> You been to West Hollywood?


I hear the new downtown stadium is fantastic. Two beautiful new ballparks in the last 10 years right downtown...they must be doing something right. And it seems like everyone wants to move there.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are all fucking nuts, why on earth would I want a crazy fucking man in the locker room with my daughter?
> What is the upside in that?
> Save some freaks psycho feelings?


What’s the downside?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't hurt the females in the locker room at all, unless they're filled with fear and hate by their parents. That one is easy.
> The athletic one is a debate.


Filled with fear and hate?  You're kidding, right?  So you're telling me it was fear and hate that separated locker rooms all these years?  I guess fear and hate is also responsible for Target keeping the boys and girls clothes sections separated.  Those motherfuckers!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. Like screwing porn stars while your wife is pregnant and paying them off.
> Like telling scientists to lie about the weather.
> Like telling people they can punch a lawful protester at a political event and you will pay their legal fees.
> Moral decline...not the liberal agenda.


How do you know Trump doesn't have an open marriage?  You know, like liberal candidate Kamala Harris blowing Willie Brown for a career boost.  I mean, it's not like she fucked her best friend's spouse and ruined a marriage.  That's your liberal Governor!

So you know, scientists do NOT all agree on climate change.  They agree it's happening, but not on why.  There are 2 sides, bud.

You liberals are the same ones that chase conservatives out of restaurants, harass them in parking lots and stand in front of their homes chanting death threats.  Let's not pretend you're still the "party of love and acceptance."  If you show up to a march or protest for the sole purpose of starting shit, you get what you deserve... regardless of what your shirt says.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s the downside?


I'll favor the 50 young girls that want privacy, that know they're young girls, over the boy that wears his hair to the side and thinks he's female because of a lisp.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> So you know, scientists do NOT all agree on climate change.  They agree it's happening, but not on why.  There are 2 sides, bud.


One side states that human activities increasing the content of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere are causing unprecedented global temperature rise.

What does the other side say?


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know Trump doesn't have an open marriage?


Open marriage?  Who is Melania screwing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear the new downtown stadium is fantastic. Two beautiful new ballparks in the last 10 years right downtown...they must be doing something right. And it seems like everyone wants to move there.


Everybody?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Open marriage?  Who is Melania screwing?


Apparently "open" the same as Bill and Hillary's....
Most folks mind their own business and/or don't give a rip.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Less than a year ago... I'm sure the powers that be have cleaned this up...right?

*Life on the Dirtiest Block in San Francisco*









SAN FRANCISCO — The heroin needles, the pile of excrement between parked cars, the yellow soup oozing out of a large plastic bag by the curb and the stained, faux Persian carpet dumped on the corner.

It’s a scene of detritus that might bring to mind any variety of developing-world squalor. But this is San Francisco, the capital of the nation’s technology industry, where a single span of Hyde Street hosts an open-air narcotics market by day and at night is occupied by the unsheltered and drug-addled slumped on the sidewalk.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/us/san-francisco-dirtiest-street-london-breed.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear the new downtown stadium is fantastic. Two beautiful new ballparks in the last 10 years right downtown...they must be doing something right. And it seems like everyone wants to move there.


Two new ballparks? Really? Do you even know what a ballpark is? Lol!


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently "open" the same as Bill and Hillary's....
> Most folks mind their own business and/or don't give a rip.


And some folks are hypocrites.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Two new ballparks? Really? Do you even know what a ballpark is? Lol!


arena and ballpark. thanks for the correction.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Everybody?


Those people, clearly. And many more. The CA homeless problem is huge and one reason is you can live outside .


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know Trump doesn't have an open marriage?  You know, like liberal candidate Kamala Harris blowing Willie Brown for a career boost.  I mean, it's not like she fucked her best friend's spouse and ruined a marriage.  That's your liberal Governor!
> 
> So you know, scientists do NOT all agree on climate change.  They agree it's happening, but not on why.  There are 2 sides, bud.
> 
> You liberals are the same ones that chase conservatives out of restaurants, harass them in parking lots and stand in front of their homes chanting death threats.  Let's not pretend you're still the "party of love and acceptance."  If you show up to a march or protest for the sole purpose of starting shit, you get what you deserve... regardless of what your shirt says.


Moral decline. A presidential candidate offering financial support for a supporter hitting a protester. Fucking porn stars while wifey is pregnant. Telling NOAA to try to refute (it didn't work)  what the weather scientists knew about the path of Dorian.  Moral decline. Profiting during his presidency by having official functions at his properties. Moral decline.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Filled with fear and hate?  You're kidding, right?  So you're telling me it was fear and hate that separated locker rooms all these years?  I guess fear and hate is also responsible for Target keeping the boys and girls clothes sections separated.  Those motherfuckers!


You need to stop being so angry about transsexuals and don't teach your kids to fear and hate. What difference does it make if a biological male identifies as female and uses the ladies room? You can't answer that, because you're embarrassed. Does it stir something within you other than fear or hatred?  ;-)


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll favor the 50 young girls that want privacy, that know they're young girls, over the boy that wears his hair to the side and thinks he's female because of a lisp.


The 50 girls are fine with it. It's the hating and fear-filled parents that, in some few cases, are not.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Open marriage?  Who is Melania screwing?


No idea because it's not my business.  If I had to bet, it wouldn't be an intern.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> One side states that human activities increasing the content of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere are causing unprecedented global temperature rise.
> 
> What does the other side say?


*According to an ongoing temperature analysis conducted by scientists at NASA's Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS), the average global temperature on Earth has increased by about 0.8° Celsius (1.4° Fahrenheit) since 1880.*

Holy shit!  1.4 degrees?  No wonder Obama bought that home on Martha's Vineyard.  Someone NOT hoping to scare voters away from Trump let him know the polar ice caps won't be flooding his living room for a few more centuries.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> And some folks are hypocrites.


Yes... those that go off on Trump for what he did BEFORE becoming President seem to forget that Bill did all that and more AFTER he became the leader of the free world.  Those may even be some of the same folks that support following an old man and his wife home, and threatening their lives, but chastise Trump for telling his supporters to fight back.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> arena and ballpark. thanks for the correction.


I'm here to help you...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to stop being so angry about transsexuals and don't teach your kids to fear and hate. What difference does it make if a biological male identifies as female and uses the ladies room? You can't answer that, because you're embarrassed. Does it stir something within you other than fear or hatred?  ;-)


I don't fear or hate.  When I see a grown man, with a beard, wearing a dress, I don't hate... I don't use physical violence... I just laugh my ass off and walk away.  I've answered "what difference does it make" many times.  Women are women and men are men.  If you're both, you're Jamie Lee Curtis and you pick one.  Remember that?  I'm not okay with a grown man walking into a woman's bathroom... and if you asked 100 women, 99 would tell you they aren't, either.  That's what makes you the odd "man" out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Moral decline. A presidential candidate offering financial support for a supporter hitting a protester. Fucking porn stars while wifey is pregnant. Telling NOAA to try to refute (it didn't work)  what the weather scientists knew about the path of Dorian.  Moral decline. Profiting during his presidency by having official functions at his properties. Moral decline.


Liberals offer financial support to illegal aliens, because they desperately need votes, and are happy to further tax working, American citizens to do it!  Fucking porn stars?  I guess that beats fucking interns on the Oval Office desk, you DO GOODER you!  Profiting during his presidency?  Uh, I guess Obama owning over $30M worth of real state, making $400k a year on a single family income, isn't profiting, huh?  GTFOH.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287303, member: 3299"

I know. 
*Sadly ....you appear to know very little.*

Like screwing porn stars while your wife is pregnant and paying them off.
*How DO YOU know that is even TRUE....Show some VALID PROOF...*
*All I have seen is complete hearsay along with CREEPY PORN LAWYER'S LIES !*

Like telling scientists to lie about the weather.
*Another falsehood from the under educated " Messy " Financial....*

Like telling people they can punch a lawful protester at a
political event and you will pay their legal fees.
*Yet another twisted falsehood " repeated " by the under educated " Messy " Financial....*

Moral decline...not the liberal agenda.
*Yet even another one....." Messy " you have liearrhea ....and bad.*

/QUOTE


*Yep....*

*Moral decline is directly linked to the Democrats Agenda....*
*That is a Fact !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> The great thing about screwing porn stars and playboy bunnys while your wife is pregnant and paying them off, or encouraging violence against protesters by saying “go ahead, I will pay your legal fees,” is that in this nation of moral decline you can become president.
> Identifying as the opposite of your biological gender is nothing. It’s fine. What you say about it is what they used to say about miscegenation and homosexuality. You troglodytes always lose.
> In fact, you all are so desperately angry because you and Trump know that the tide of history marches forward...that’s why he can’t stop talking about his predecessor and the last election.


Yeah, that’s why trump lost knucklehead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s the downside?


All of it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Those people, clearly. And many more. The CA homeless problem is huge and one reason is you can live outside .


Living outside huh?

"An Angeleno would need to earn $47.52 an hour just to afford the median monthly rent, according to L.A.H.S.A. figures."
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/us/los-angeles-homeless-population.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear the new downtown stadium is fantastic. Two beautiful new ballparks in the last 10 years right downtown...they must be doing something right. And it seems like everyone wants to move there.


That post.. hilarious! Especially the "everyone wants to move there." part.

My DD, who just graduated college, attended a job fair up in Oregon. Only one place offered her a job on the spot to teach. Guess where that was.. San Francisco. Apparently they have a shortage of qualified teachers as many of them have left for better locations and they can't seem to find teachers dumb enough to replace them. 

You go Wez!!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> *According to an ongoing temperature analysis conducted by scientists at NASA's Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS), the average global temperature on Earth has increased by about 0.8° Celsius (1.4° Fahrenheit) since 1880.*
> 
> Holy shit!  1.4 degrees?  No wonder Obama bought that home on Martha's Vineyard.  Someone NOT hoping to scare voters away from Trump let him know the polar ice caps won't be flooding his living room for a few more centuries.


That's the other side's position?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> That's the other side's position?


That's one source.  NASA may be as full of shit as anyone, but if today was 92-degrees in 1880, and it's 93-degrees today (140-years later), I'd also buy that $15 million dollar shack Obama did... though he never got wealthy being President.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> That's one source.  NASA may be as full of shit as anyone, but if today was 92-degrees in 1880, and it's 93-degrees today (140-years later), I'd also buy that $15 million dollar shack Obama did... though he never got wealthy being President.


Nasa's Goddard Institute for Space Studies is on the "other" side?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287357, member: 3299"

The great thing about screwing porn stars and playboy bunnys
while your wife is pregnant and paying them off, or encouraging
violence against protesters by saying “go ahead, I will pay your
legal fees,” is that in this nation of moral decline you can become president.
*You are repeating " hearsay "....post some facts ole " Messy " the moral barometer ....*

Identifying as the opposite of your biological gender is nothing.
*No one is against that if the individual is HONEST and TRUTHFUL*
*and does NOT impede on others PRIVACY RIGHTS !*

It’s fine.
*It's " Different "....to say the least.*

What you say about it is what they used to say about miscegenation and homosexuality.
*There is no connection with what YOU are implying and the TRUTH ...*

You troglodytes always lose.
*Make sure that mirror is directly in front of you...*
*You wouldn't want to angle away this moment....*

In fact, you all are so desperately angry because you and Trump know that the tide 
of history marches forward...
*Sound/reads like you and yours are the " Angry " ones because the *
*TRUTH prevailed..!*


that’s why he can’t stop talking about his predecessor and the last election.
*You mean Hillary cannot stop musing over her loss, even after she *
*Lied, Cheated and Stole the Primary from Bernie....*


/QUOTE



*Awwwww...Poor Poor " Messy " Financial...*
*Brings a broken bat and a rotten Glove to a REAL Politic Baseball*
*game...........No wonder you're soooo frustrated.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287304, member: 3299"

Doesn't hurt the females in the locker room at all, 
*Oh HELL YES it does....*
*It's called " Invasion of Privacy ".....*

unless they're filled with fear and hate by their parents. 
*Fear is what you ooze here daily, you fear the TRUTH and*
*it's obvious as HELL !*

That one is easy.
*It was damn easy for the " Progressives " to fool your *
*under educated ass....Your position displays that quite well !*

The athletic one is a debate.
*There is NO Debate ....None !*
*It's Cheating ..!*
*Pure and Simple.....*



/QUOTE



*Do some research Mr. under educated " Messy "......*

*Biology 101 for starters.........*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Nasa's Goddard Institute for Space Studies is on the "other" side?


If you're worried about the U.S. contributing to global warming, you should help us keep the "dreamers" out.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If you're worried about the U.S. contributing to global warming, you should help us keep the "dreamers" out.


You said "So you know, scientists do NOT all agree on climate change. They agree it's happening, but not on why. There are 2 sides, bud."

I asked you what the other side says.  Is that it?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> You said "So you know, scientists do NOT all agree
> on climate change.
> They agree it's happening, but not on why.
> There are 2 sides, bud."
> ...


*You argue Idiocy while the TRUTH surrounds you....*

" How many Angels can dance on the head of a Pin "


*Meanwhile.........*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> You said "So you know, scientists do NOT all agree on climate change. They agree it's happening, but not on why. There are 2 sides, bud."
> 
> I asked you what the other side says.  Is that it?


I gave you an example.  The earth heating up a whopping 1.4 degrees the last 140 years... which scientists say it was doing anyway.  Or did you think that the earth has been stable over the years?  What is it you need to hear?  You want me to find something from your buddy Wikipedia?  I have other things to do... like watch the clown car show tonight from Houston.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I gave you an example.  The earth heating up a whopping 1.4 degrees the last 140 years... which scientists say it was doing anyway.  Or did you think that the earth has been stable over the years?  What is it you need to hear?  You want me to find something from your buddy Wikipedia?  I have other things to do... like watch the clown car show tonight from Houston.


Your "example" quoted the scientific side.  Didn't you now that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Your "example" quoted the scientific side.  Didn't you now that?


There are multiple "scientific" sides.  Didn't you know that?  Jesus Christ... here... another one for you.  It clearly illustrates the possibility of a money driven hoax and conflicting opinions from scientists.  You know, like how you liberal clowns told us there was no border crisis... that Trump made up the whole thing to scare us into a wall.  Helluva strategy... placing a drowned father and child right there on the side of the Rio Grande.  Now THAT'S creative hoax-man-ship!

https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/green-science/climate-skeptic.htm


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.newsweek.com/trump-border-crisis-fiction-made-problem-1307529

Here... figured I'd save you the trouble.  Yeah... that made up crisis.  F-I-C-T-I-O-N for dead fathers and babies.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> There are multiple "scientific" sides.  Didn't you know that?  Jesus Christ... here... another one for you.  It clearly illustrates the possibility of a money driven hoax and conflicting opinions from scientists.  You know, like how you liberal clowns told us there was no border crisis... that Trump made up the whole thing to scare us into a wall.  Helluva strategy... placing a drowned father and child right there on the side of the Rio Grande.  Now THAT'S creative hoax-man-ship!
> 
> https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/green-science/climate-skeptic.htm


"clearly illustrates the possibility of a money driven hoax"  - what page of your source was that on?


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/trump-border-crisis-fiction-made-problem-1307529
> 
> Here... figured I'd save you the trouble.  Yeah... that made up crisis.  F-I-C-T-I-O-N for dead fathers and babies.


Did you read that?  It says that t's border crisis is a fiction.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "clearly illustrates the possibility of a money driven hoax"  - what page of your source was that on?


_"
It's evident the debate over climate change is a heated one. Are skeptics clouding the public judgment for money? Are climate-change believers merely alarmists who risk the present for the future? It's wise to remember that for each argument one side makes, the other has a counterargument and can dismiss the other every step of the way."_

I can't do it in crayon for you.  Greenpeace says climate skeptics are driven by money because of their industry.  Top of Page 1.  I just gave you a 5 page article saying there are two sides to the argument.  If you can't grasp it, not much else I can do.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you read that?  It says that t's border crisis is a fiction.


Yes... it says that.  Bill Clinton's press secretary went on CNN (Clinton Narrative Network) so, you know, I'm ALREADY riveted before he opens his mouth.  I think he should go find the dead man and baby's wife... tell THEM there's no crisis.  Tell the Border Patrol agents there's no crisis.  Tell all the poor children locked in cages that there's no border crisis.  Clown.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... it says that.  Bill Clinton's press secretary went on CNN (Clinton Narrative Network) so, you know, I'm ALREADY riveted before he opens his mouth.  I think he should go find the dead man and baby's wife... tell THEM there's no crisis.  Tell the Border Patrol agents there's no crisis.  Tell all the poor children locked in cages that there's no border crisis.  Clown.


"Clinton Narrative Network"?


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> _"
> It's evident the debate over climate change is a heated one. Are skeptics clouding the public judgment for money? Are climate-change believers merely alarmists who risk the present for the future? It's wise to remember that for each argument one side makes, the other has a counterargument and can dismiss the other every step of the way."_
> 
> I can't do it in crayon for you.  Greenpeace says climate skeptics are driven by money because of their industry.  Top of Page 1.  I just gave you a 5 page article saying there are two sides to the argument.  If you can't grasp it, not much else I can do.


Have you figured out what the "other side" says yet?


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That post.. hilarious! Especially the "everyone wants to move there." part.
> 
> My DD, who just graduated college, attended a job fair up in Oregon. Only one place offered her a job on the spot to teach. Guess where that was.. San Francisco. Apparently they have a shortage of qualified teachers as many of them have left for better locations and they can't seem to find teachers dumb enough to replace them.
> 
> You go Wez!!!!


Where would she live on a teacher's salary in San Francisco? An hour away?


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that’s why trump lost knucklehead.


He won because of the moral decline. 
But you should keep talking about the last election...when was it, 2 1/2 years ago?


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't fear or hate.  When I see a grown man, with a beard, wearing a dress, I don't hate... I don't use physical violence... I just laugh my ass off and walk away.  I've answered "what difference does it make" many times.  Women are women and men are men.  If you're both, you're Jamie Lee Curtis and you pick one.  Remember that?  I'm not okay with a grown man walking into a woman's bathroom... and if you asked 100 women, 99 would tell you they aren't, either.  That's what makes you the odd "man" out.


If I asked 100 women if a trans who was a biological male, e.g. Caitlyn Jenner, used their ladies room, 99 wouldn't care. Unless I was in Alabama, then probably only 50 wouldn't care.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Liberals offer financial support to illegal aliens, because they desperately need votes, and are happy to further tax working, American citizens to do it!  Fucking porn stars?  I guess that beats fucking interns on the Oval Office desk, you DO GOODER you!  Profiting during his presidency?  Uh, I guess Obama owning over $30M worth of real state, making $400k a year on a single family income, isn't profiting, huh?  GTFOH.


So we're all in moral decline? Tell Joe. He thought it was the liberal agenda.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "Clinton Narrative Network"?


Right... it's the station you want to be on if you're entertained by Wolf Blitzer begging an election's expert to say Hillary has a chance-in-Hell of winning.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you figured out what the "other side" says yet?


Yep.  It says current global warming is part of the earth's natural process and the world won't end in 10 years.  I'd say Obama agrees since he bought right on the beach.  You remember Obama... he didn't use the office to get wealthy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> If I asked 100 women if a trans who was a biological male, e.g. Caitlyn Jenner, used their ladies room, 99 wouldn't care. Unless I was in Alabama, then probably only 50 wouldn't care.


Bruce Jenner was a man, who became a woman, to be in a relationship with a man, who became a woman.  That's some fucking CLEAR thinking right there!


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep.  It says current global warming is part of the earth's natural process and the world won't end in 10 years.  I'd say Obama agrees since he bought right on the beach.  You remember Obama... he didn't use the office to get wealthy.


Who is saying the world will end in 10 years?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is saying the world will end in 10 years?


Google it... then choose from one of many.  I'm busy watching a bunch of shaking seniors debate nonsense on a stage while I desperately search for an American flag in the building.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Bruce Jenner was a man, who became a woman, to be in a relationship with a man, who became a woman.  That's some fucking CLEAR thinking right there!


He didn’t just win the decathlon. She won the transathlon.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Google it... then choose from one of many.  I'm busy watching a bunch of shaking seniors debate nonsense on a stage while I desperately search for an American flag in the building.


There are lots of people posting here who really have nothing to say other than an apparent campaign to be the forum idiot.  You've got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Moral decline. A presidential candidate offering financial support for a supporter hitting a protester. Fucking porn stars while wifey is pregnant. Telling NOAA to try to refute (it didn't work)  what the weather scientists knew about the path of Dorian.  Moral decline. Profiting during his presidency by having official functions at his properties. Moral decline.


You got it too, huh?


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got it too, huh?


Don’t think so.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Google it... then choose from one of many.  I'm busy watching a bunch of shaking seniors debate nonsense on a stage while I desperately search for an American flag in the building.


So you’re one of those phony Jesus Patriots? Looking for a bible and a gun, too, I reckon.
That’s why we are failing...all you people who believe in fantasy symbols over truth and freedom. 
You’re like the taliban.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> There are multiple "scientific" sides.  Didn't you know that?  Jesus Christ... here... another one for you.  It clearly illustrates the possibility of a money driven hoax and conflicting opinions from scientists.  You know, like how you liberal clowns told us there was no border crisis... that Trump made up the whole thing to scare us into a wall.  Helluva strategy... placing a drowned father and child right there on the side of the Rio Grande.  Now THAT'S creative hoax-man-ship!
> 
> https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/green-science/climate-skeptic.htm


You know all libs think all scientists are of the same opinion, theirs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t think so.


You sure do and it’s clouding your judgement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> There are lots of people posting here who really have nothing to say other than an apparent campaign to be the forum idiot.  You've got a lot of catching up to do.


No worries Magoo, no one will ever catch you and Daffy


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Where would she live on a teacher's salary in San Francisco? An hour away?


Doesn't matter because she said no thank you. But... I doubt a teacher could live that close. Maybe Pleasanton , in a one bedroom apartment with two other teachers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Google it... then choose from one of many.  I'm busy watching a bunch of shaking seniors debate nonsense on a stage while I desperately search for an American flag in the building.


What a fucking embarrassing display of pandering.
Say hello to President Trumps’ second term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

*Boys in Girls’ Locker Rooms…What Could Go Wrong?*
James Gottry | Sep 12, 2019 2:05 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Elaine Thompson, File_

Does the embrace of tolerance require the surrender of bodily privacy?

More to the point, must our middle school-age girls disrobe in the presence of biological males in order to sufficiently demonstrate a commitment to the new orthodoxy?  

It appears that the Stafford County school board in Virginia has answered in the affirmative.

On September 10, the board voted 4-3 to approve new policies that bestow special protections based on “gender identity.” This means opening the doors of girls’ restrooms and locker rooms in our schools to biological males.

Sound farfetched? Ask Superintendent Scott Kizner. In late 2018, he put forth a “Gender Identity and Expression” proposal, which would direct schools to allow biological men to freely access locker rooms, restrooms and other private spaces reserved for girls. It would also open girls’ sports to young men who claim a female “gender identity,” and censor speech by requiring students and teachers to use pronouns that are inconsistent with a person's biological sex. 

Incredibly, Superintendent Kizner proposed that, for any students who expressed discomfort sharing intimate spaces with a member of the opposite sex:

_“chool administrators and counseling staff may address the discomfort and foster an understanding of gender identity, to create a school culture that respects and values all students.” _

In plain English, if a girl is worried or uncomfortable with males undressing beside her in the girls’ locker room, school counselors will instruct her to “get over it.”

_“Moreover, the [objecting] student should be given the option to use an alternative option that is made available to any student who desires more privacy.” _

In other words, a girl who objects can stop using the girls’ locker room or restroom, and go somewhere else. Students are expected to willingly surrender their bodily privacy and dignity in the name of diversity and inclusion. The small number of boys who struggle with their gender identity get first priority on the girls’ private spaces; girls who are unwilling to sacrifice their bodily privacy get second priority. 

Superintendent Kizner’s proposal was not implemented last year. But now, by his own admission, the new nondiscrimination policy“gives [the school district] a pathway” to implement a policy similar to his original proposal. 

A short history lesson

Since we are talking about public schools, perhaps a history lesson is in order. Beginning in 2014, the U.S. Department of Education under the Obama administration published several guidance documents that redefined the meaning of “sex” in Title IX, and required schools to treat students “consistent with their gender identity.” Failure to do so could cost a school millions in federal funding. Multiple school districts responded by throwing open their locker room doors and bathrooms to the opposite sex. 

What could go wrong?

Not surprisingly, the ensuing chaos led to lawsuits in Illinois, Minnesota, Georgia, and Virginia, among others. In Georgia, a Title IX complaint was filed, alleging that a young girl was molested in the girls’ bathroom by a boy who was allowed inside under a “transgender” policy. The lawsuit in Virginia arose when the American Civil Liberties Union sued a school board that made the sensible choice to maintain separate restrooms for members of each sex while offering individual, private facilities for students who were uncomfortable using a facility that corresponded to their sex. By the time the case, _G.G. v. Gloucester County School Board_, made its way to the U.S. Supreme Court, however, reason had prevailed. The Trump administration had reversed the ill-advised Obama administration directive in an effort to protect the privacy, safety, and dignity of all students. Accordingly, the U.S. Supreme Court sent the case back to the 4th Circuit for reconsideration. 

_Gloucester _is ongoing, but the U.S. Supreme Court may well settle the issue this term, as it is set to hear three cases pertaining to the meaning of “sex” under federal law. By acting when it did, the Stafford County school board has needlessly exposed the district to lawsuits or even the loss of federal funding by creating a hostile or abusive educational environment in noncompliance with Title IX. 

Will reason prevail?

Our public schools should never advance policies that extend special privileges to a few, while eliminating commonsense protections for all. The action by the Stafford County school board was unnecessary, ill-advised, and unlawful. 

School is in session, and it’s past time for our government officials to review their responsibilities to _all _students.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> So you’re one of those phony Jesus Patriots? Looking for a bible and a gun, too, I reckon.
> That’s why we are failing...all you people who believe in fantasy symbols over truth and freedom.
> You’re like the taliban.


 No, I'm actually agnostic, but I see how you liberal ass clowns are trying to take away our guns AND blame police for bad behavior from criminals.  We can't have both.  Liberals LOVE criminals.  They're more dependent on government than anyone... and don't forget, you need the votes.


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm actually agnostic, but I see how you liberal ass clowns are trying to take away our guns AND blame police for bad behavior from criminals.  We can't have both.  Liberals LOVE criminals.  They're more dependent on government than anyone... and don't forget, you need the votes.


I think that saying “liberals love criminals” is probably your best expression on a political philosophy. So put on the other dunce cap and go sit in the corner with Nono.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I think that saying “liberals love criminals” is probably your best expression on a political philosophy. So put on the other dunce cap and go sit in the corner with Nono.


LMAO!  Yeah... liberals wanting to tax working, LEGAL American citizens to pay the costs of healthcare for ILLEGAL aliens is a good idea.  Let's encourage more illegal behavior.  Let's point the finger at cops rather than career criminals.  Let's really make sure convicts can vote.  You can tap dance all you want, Bojangles, but America knows what you libbies are all about... and we're not having it.


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Yeah... liberals wanting to tax working, LEGAL American citizens to pay the costs of healthcare for ILLEGAL aliens is a good idea.  Let's encourage more illegal behavior.  Let's point the finger at cops rather than career criminals.  Let's really make sure convicts can vote.  You can tap dance all you want, Bojangles, but America knows what you libbies are all about... and we're not having it.


That fat guy in NYC who they choked out as he shouted "I can't breathe" was a real menace, wasn't he? As was Philando Castile. 
And actually, America is having a progressive agenda.  Look around.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> That fat guy in NYC who they choked out as he shouted "I can't breathe" was a real menace, wasn't he? As was Philando Castile.
> And actually, America is having a progressive agenda.  Look around.


The fat guy in New York was a career criminal that had been arrested many times before.  The cops tried to treat him with dignity and he refused to comply.  It's not that tough to grasp, although he was.  Cops used necessary force commensurate with his level of physical refusal to go.  He didn't die because of a choke hold.  He died because he was fat and had a medical condition.  Same reason his daughter died.  Maybe the lesson is that you don't resist cops?  And so you know, Philando Castile was a crip gang member.  The lunch lady wasn't carrying a gun because he was afraid of cops... though he should have been since he couldn't obey a traffic law to save his life.  He had dozens of citations (86 to be exact) for no insurance, expired tags, driving on a suspended license, etc.  Yeah... lunch lady was a REALLY good citizen that respected the law.  His hood rat girlfriend is a prime example of who he was.  Maybe the lesson there is, when a cop yells at you, 3 times, to NOT REACH for it, you don't reach.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 287539, member: 1585"

What a fucking embarrassing display of pandering.
Say hello to President Trumps’ second term.

/QUOTE

*Man are you spot on.....*

*That was painful to watch.*

*Is Kamala Harris's head growing lengthwise...?*













*I'm worried for the future debate stage participants.......Kinda.*

*And that Laugh.....yuk !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

34.  What is Kamala demonstrating in the above photo:

A.  Her recollection of Willie Brown's erection.
B.  The expansion of her career after bedding her married supervisor.
C.  How long her nose will grow if she tries to explain her decisions, as a prosecutor, to crime loving libs.
D.  All of the above.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> 34.  What is Kamala demonstrating in the above photo:
> 
> A.  Her recollection of Willie Brown's erection.
> B.  The expansion of her career after bedding her married supervisor.
> ...


*D.*

*And....her head will be as long as " Willie ".............*


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2019)

What happens is that the nation is fed up with white nationalist terrorism, fueled by the words of a divisive president.
People are tired of a president who believes he’s above the law, and these obstruction/impeachment inquiries reveal more daily.
People and corporations are tired of the crazy absence of gun controls.
People are tired of the absence of any concern for the environment from this administration.
We will be fine. This period is just a brief, dark blip on the American time-line. We will move ever forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Yeah... liberals wanting to tax working, LEGAL American citizens to pay the costs of healthcare for ILLEGAL aliens is a good idea.  Let's encourage more illegal behavior.  Let's point the finger at cops rather than career criminals.  Let's really make sure convicts can vote.  You can tap dance all you want, Bojangles, but America knows what you libbies are all about... and we're not having it.


I like this guy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> What happens is that the nation is fed up with white nationalist terrorism, fueled by the words of a divisive president.
> People are tired of a president who believes he’s above the law, and these obstruction/impeachment inquiries reveal more daily.
> People and corporations are tired of the crazy absence of gun controls.
> People are tired of the absence of any concern for the environment from this administration.
> We will be fine. This period is just a brief, dark blip on the American time-line. We will move ever forward.


White nationalist terrorism?  What exactly is that?  Can you give me an example?
Which laws did Trump break?  You have some examples?
Maybe we need control of the tired people pulling the trigger of guns they don't own legally.
Lack of concern for the environment... well, I'd say shitting and shooting heroin on the sidewalk in your sanctuary city is 'absence'.

P.S. - I notice, after I destroyed you on Eric Garner and Philando Castile, you ran.  I thought I heard a whimper... was that you?


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> White nationalist terrorism?  What exactly is that?  Can you give me an example?
> Which laws did Trump break?  You have some examples?
> Maybe we need control of the tired people pulling the trigger of guns they don't own legally.
> Lack of concern for the environment... well, I'd say shitting and shooting heroin on the sidewalk in your sanctuary city is 'absence'.
> ...


Do you think you're worth debating when we have video, you pig? Garner's crime was what, exactly? Selling illegal cigarettes? And you heard him shouting I can't breathe and you're ok with it. I feel sorry for you.
And you saw the Philando Castile stop, on video. Again, not worth debating. The tool that defends cops in those instances has a real problem. I picked easy ones for you to see how wacko you are; you failed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think you're worth debating when we have video, you pig? Garner's crime was what, exactly? Selling illegal cigarettes? And you heard him shouting I can't breathe and you're ok with it. I feel sorry for you.
> And you saw the Philando Castile stop, on video. Again, not worth debating. The tool that defends cops in those instances has a real problem. I picked easy ones for you to see how wacko you are; you failed.


You lost... a long time ago. You just don't know it yet.

LItmus test for you... if Garner had listened to the cop and obeyed would he be alive today? 

I thought so Sunshine...


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You lost... a long time ago. You just don't know it yet.
> 
> LItmus test for you... if Garner had listened to the cop and obeyed would he be alive today?
> 
> I thought so Sunshine...


How is that relevant, nimrod? Listen to a cop’s order it die? Thanks for making my point


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> 34.  What is Kamala demonstrating in the above photo:
> 
> A.  Her recollection of Willie Brown's erection.
> B.  The expansion of her career after bedding her married supervisor.
> ...


Im gonna take D, plus I will take "E".
..for all of the below.
All of the above and everything below Willie Brown's desk.

(adult content disclaimer)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *D.*
> 
> *And....her head will be as long as " Willie ".............*


Is it flat on top?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think you're worth debating when we have video, you pig? Garner's crime was what, exactly? Selling illegal cigarettes? And you heard him shouting I can't breathe and you're ok with it. I feel sorry for you.
> And you saw the Philando Castile stop, on video. Again, not worth debating. The tool that defends cops in those instances has a real problem. I picked easy ones for you to see how wacko you are; you failed.


Yeah, we have video of cops talking to Garner, then attempting to arrest him and Garner pushing their hands away.  The reason we have video is because the hood rat that shot the video, shortly after verbally harassing and talking foolish shit to cops while they tried to do their jobs, eventually went to prison on a gun and drugs charge.  Karma, bitch.  Maybe he can stay with you after serving 4-years.  You seem to like criminals, too.  Don't feel sorry for me... keep feeling sorry for a piece of trash arrested more than 30 times for assault, resisting arrest and grand larceny.  He was such a good boy.  We also have the video of Castile being told, 3 times, to not reach for it.  What's your point?  That his 86 traffic violations and citations show he was a good boy, too?  You need to stop engaging people in arguments when you haven't done your homework.

You know who doesn't die at the hands of police, Mess?  People that obey simple fucking laws.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 13, 2019)

Garner might still be alive he could have ever stopped being a criminal... but I doubt that's possible.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287708, member: 3299"

What happens is that the nation is fed up with white nationalist terrorism,
fueled by the words of a divisive president.
*First I want to see the " WNT " ....*
*Does it live near Maxine Waters..?*

People are tired of a president who believes he’s above the law,
and these obstruction/impeachment inquiries reveal more daily.
*We are....?*

People and corporations are tired of the crazy absence of gun controls.
*We are ....?*

People are tired of the absence of any concern for the environment
from this administration.
*We are.....?*


We will be fine.
*I will....You won't.....*


This period is just a brief, dark blip on the American time-line.
*Nah....this is just the tip of the iceberg " Messy "....just the tip.*

We will move ever forward.
*America is moving forward.....Make America Great Again is NOW !*

/QUOTE


*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "........Just where are all these*
*White Nationalists....*

*I can't find them....but I do see a lot of " Amish " beating up *
*" People " in :*

*Chicago*
*Baltimore*
*St Louis*
*Detroit*
*Lansing*
*Washington DC*
*Minneapolis*
*Saint Paul*
*New York City*
*Etc......................*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, we have video of cops talking to Garner, then attempting to arrest him and Garner pushing their hands away.  The reason we have video is because the hood rat that shot the video, shortly after verbally harassing and talking foolish shit to cops while they tried to do their jobs, eventually went to prison on a gun and drugs charge.  Karma, bitch.  Maybe he can stay with you after serving 4-years.  You seem to like criminals, too.  Don't feel sorry for me... keep feeling sorry for a piece of trash arrested more than 30 times for assault, resisting arrest and grand larceny.  He was such a good boy.  We also have the video of Castile being told, 3 times, to not reach for it.  What's your point?  That his 86 traffic violations and citations show he was a good boy, too?  You need to stop engaging people in arguments when you haven't done your homework.
> 
> You know who doesn't die at the hands of police, Mess?  People that obey simple fucking laws.



*" Messy " has a Problem...*

*It's called Invertelrectalitis....*
*It's accompanied with a strong odor...*
*It's nice that he's on the other end of the cable,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> How is that relevant, nimrod? Listen to a cop’s order it die? Thanks for making my point


You made mine Sunshine... thanks for playing. Better luck next time...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think you're worth debating when we have video, you pig? Garner's crime was what, exactly? Selling illegal cigarettes? And you heard him shouting I can't breathe and you're ok with it. I feel sorry for you.
> And you saw the Philando Castile stop, on video. Again, not worth debating. The tool that defends cops in those instances has a real problem. I picked easy ones for you to see how wacko you are; you failed.


You've obviously know nothing about police work or protocol. You'd last a couple of days. Then you'd either quit or be injured or worse. 
When law enforcement order you to put your hands behind your back, or step out of the vehicle, or show your hands and you start a debate instead, you're choosing to take your life into your own hands.
Only fools and criminals start a debate. The police don't know which one you happen to be. The do know that both can, have and continue to kill or maim...
Mr. Garners death is certainly a tragedy, why do think the grand jury in New York decided not to charge the cops with a crime? 
Had Mr. Garner done as asked, he would not have died that day.
Unfortunately Mr. Garner suffered from asthma, heart disease, and obesity that also contributed to his death.


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've obviously know nothing about police work or protocol. You'd last a couple of days. Then you'd either quit or be injured or worse.
> When law enforcement order you to put your hands behind your back, or step out of the vehicle, or show your hands and you start a debate instead, you're choosing to take your life into your own hands.
> Only fools and criminals start a debate. The police don't know which one you happen to be. The do know that both can, have and continue to kill or maim...
> Mr. Garners death is certainly a tragedy, why do think the grand jury in New York decided not to charge the cops with a crime?
> ...


Obey cops or die. That's not America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Obey cops or die. That's not America.


What happens when they come to take your guns?


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens when they come to take your guns?


Obey?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Obey?


Obey or die.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Obey cops or die. That's not America.


Again, you apparently know nothing about the law or common sense
Depending on circumstance police have the right to question and detain your ignorant ass.
In the Garner case a grand jury and the Department of Justice declined to prosecute police.
I learned long ago that you say "yes sir" and do as you're asked by police, they have the authority, the law, a badge and a gun.
You go right ahead and resist arrest, spit in their face and haul ass when asked by police to cooperate....
You'll make the news and be pummeled or worse.
God speed messy!


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again, you apparently know nothing about the law or common sense
> Depending on circumstance police have the right to question and detain your ignorant ass.
> In the Garner case a grand jury and the Department of Justice declined to prosecute police.
> I learned long ago that you say "yes sir" and do as you're asked by police, they have the authority, the law, a badge and a gun.
> ...


You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights. Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white. Back in the day they hassled me like crazy and more than once I bore direct witness to their racism and homophobia. It’s why OJ got away with murder and that Furman moved to white supremacy-land.
The chicken shit bad cops who think if somebody’s black they’re a threat need to learn. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287857, member: 3299"

You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights. 
Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white. 
Back in the day they hassled me like crazy and more than once I bore 
direct witness to their racism and homophobia. 
It’s why OJ got away with murder and that Furman moved to white supremacy-land.
The chicken shit bad cops who think if somebody’s black they’re a threat need to learn.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott
/QUOTE

*You " may " profess to have money and feel you're well off*
*financially ....but...*

*Let me tell you something .....*
*Just based on :*
*How you respond..*
*What you respond to...*
*What you respond with....*

*Morally/Intellectually you are a very poor man....and that's quite sad.*


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again, you apparently know nothing about the law or common sense
> Depending on circumstance police have the right to question and detain your ignorant ass.
> In the Garner case a grand jury and the Department of Justice declined to prosecute police.
> I learned long ago that you say "yes sir" and do as you're asked by police, they have the authority, the law, a badge and a gun.
> ...


https://www.chicagoreporter.com/how-chicago-tried-to-cover-up-a-police-execution/


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 287857, member: 3299"
> 
> You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights.
> Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white.
> ...


I don’t know if it’s ignorance or fear but I’m just trying to teach you losers good ol’ American values. In your case mostly ignorance.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know if it’s ignorance or fear but I’m just trying
> to teach you losers good ol’ American values.
> In your case mostly ignorance.


*No Fear.*
*No Ignorance.*

*You just can't handle the TRUTH.*

*




+

	
	
		
		
	


	




 = Offspring*

*Try as you may, try as you might....*
*neither this :*
*





 +

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*or this :*
*





 +

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*will produce offspring.*

*Slice as you may, slice as you might....*
*but you will never get this :*
*





 to become 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*nor :*
*





 to become

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*It's Biologically Impossible...*

*A " Physical " transformation does NOT*
*change the Biological structure.*

*And this 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 does NOT ever belong in sports competition*
*with this

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....*
*Why....?*


*BECAUSE IT IS CHEATING !!!*


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No Fear.*
> *No Ignorance.*
> 
> *You just can't handle the TRUTH.*
> ...


Maybe in sports. Doesn’t matter anywhere else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights. Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white. Back in the day they hassled me like crazy and more than once I bore direct witness to their racism and homophobia. It’s why OJ got away with murder and that Furman moved to white supremacy-land.
> The chicken shit bad cops who think if somebody’s black they’re a threat need to learn.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott


So what I hear you saying is the cops thought you were poor, black and gay when you were young and OJ was a rich black queer and that’s why he got off?
You need an intervention.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what I hear you saying is the cops thought you were poor, black and gay when you were young and OJ was a rich black queer and that’s why he got off?
> You need an intervention.


Hilarious post! Messy/Legend/Wez loves to post crap because he's full of it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe in sports. Doesn’t matter anywhere else.


Maybe in sports? I thought you posted it doesn't matter?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights. Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white. Back in the day they hassled me like crazy and more than once I bore direct witness to their racism and homophobia. It’s why OJ got away with murder and that Furman moved to white supremacy-land.
> The chicken shit bad cops who think if somebody’s black they’re a threat need to learn.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott


Walter Scott was stopped for a broken tail light.  Instead of complying, he chose to run.  He chose to fight.  Sound familiar?  Why did he run?  Could it be that he knew he had a warrant out for his arrest?  Maybe it was because he owed $20k in back child support to the mother of his children.  Maybe he shouldn't have kept making babies with his girlfriend.  Another piece of shit that died because of HIS actions that day.  And since you're bringing up dead, black criminals, shall we talk about the others that died because of their stupid decisions?  Alton Sterling?  John Crawford?  Tamir Rice?  Terence Crutcher?  Sandra Bland?  And so many more.  It's amazing how white people are blamed for the death of all these morons because of actions the morons took that day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.chicagoreporter.com/how-chicago-tried-to-cover-up-a-police-execution/


 Laquan McDonald was shot and killed because he was another, experienced criminal at the ripe age of 17.  He had a deadly weapon in his hand and, after being told dozens of times to drop it, didn't until he was forced to.  Sorry... no sympathy for criminals.  And why is it only black criminals killed by white cops are mourned?  Ten times as many African Americans are killed by their own people... but we only take issue with cops?  More liberal hypocrisy.  I guess the big payday is why his mother didn't want his juvenile records released to the media.  Good thing she had that nice cap and gown photo to hand out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know if it’s ignorance or fear but I’m just trying to teach you losers good ol’ American values. In your case mostly ignorance.


Which values... that if you're a thug and victimize innocent people, and cops put an end to your bullshit, you're a victim?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You clearly don’t know anything about equal rights. Fortunately for me, the cops kiss my ass now because I’m rich and white. Back in the day they hassled me like crazy and more than once I bore direct witness to their racism and homophobia. It’s why OJ got away with murder and that Furman moved to white supremacy-land.
> The chicken shit bad cops who think if somebody’s black they’re a threat need to learn.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott


The babblings of a narcissistic buffoon....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

*NATIONAL*
*New Study Says White Police Officers Are Not More Likely To Shoot Minority Suspects*
July 26, 20195:21 PM ET

When you look at the number of police shootings in relation to the population, you find that people of color are shot and killed more often than white people. The reason for that disparity has been intensely debated for years, especially since an unarmed black teenager was shot and killed in Ferguson, Mo. almost five years ago.

There has been one recurring theory, that white cops are more likely to shoot black people because of racial bias. Now a new study is challenging that conclusion. NPR's Martin Kaste has more.

MARTIN KASTE, BYLINE: Since the Ferguson protests of 2014, we've learned a lot more about fatal shootings by the police. News organizations started collecting their own data on shootings to make up for incomplete federal stats, and academics started building on that. Michigan State University psychologist Joseph Cesario is part of a group that looked at fatal shootings in 2015. They added in the race of the police, and then did a statistical analysis.

JOSEPH CESARIO: *The race of a police officer did not predict the race of the citizen shot. In other words, black officers were just as likely to shoot black citizens as white officers were.*

https://www.npr.org/2019/07/26/745731839/new-study-says-white-police-officers-are-not-more-likely-to-shoot-minority-suspe


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

Let me ask you a question, Mess, and do it on the honor system.  Don't immediately run to your confidant... wikipedia.  What do the names Justine Damond and Myosotis Familia mean to you?  Now, your first instinct on Damond MIGHT be 'the stripper, skank girlfriend of Philando Castile.'  Close, but no.  She's the white woman murdered by a black cop in Minneapolis.  She was approaching the officer to ask for help and had no criminal record.  Why isn't she a household name like Eric Garner?

Miosotis Familia was a black cop in New York City.  Have you EVER heard her name?  She was on the job, sitting in her patrol unit, when a man walked up, put a gun to her head and blew her brains out.  Do you remember the story?  Do you remember his name?  No... you don't.  Nobody does.  You know why?  He was black and there's no money or publicity in it.  I doubt that piece of shit, Al Sharpton, even knows she was assassinated just 2 years ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *NATIONAL*
> *New Study Says White Police Officers Are Not More Likely To Shoot Minority Suspects*
> July 26, 20195:21 PM ET
> 
> ...


The FBI statistics are every clear on this.  Police shoot and kill twice as many Caucasians as minorities.  All Messy need do is look them up.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The FBI statistics are every clear on this.  Police shoot and kill twice as many Caucasians as minorities.  All Messy need do is look them up.


Source?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


You don't have google now?

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2017/crime-in-the-u.s.-2017


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *NATIONAL*
> *New Study Says White Police Officers Are Not More Likely To Shoot Minority Suspects*
> July 26, 20195:21 PM ET
> 
> ...


Facts are of no consequence in this argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The FBI statistics are every clear on this.  Police shoot and kill twice as many Caucasians as minorities.  All Messy need do is look them up.


Facts are of no consequence in this argument.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287883, member: 3299"

Maybe in sports.
Recovery doesn't happen overnight...
*You're 50 % there.....Glad you recognize the CHEATING finally !*

Doesn’t matter anywhere else.
*Oh yes it does, a LIE is a LIE no matter how you spin it.*


/QUOTE

*So let's establish some basic facts.*

*Humans can reside with whom ever they want.*
*Humans can alter themselves however they want.*
*Humans can speak their minds however they want.*

*But the TRUTH will always be the TRUTH no matter what.*

*You cannot change the TRUTH.*

*Humans do not have the right to infringe on someone else's*
*privacy just because they " feel " it's Ok to do so.....*

*Males do not belong in the Females locker room just*
*because they " Feel " Female. Period.*


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have google now?
> 
> https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2017/crime-in-the-u.s.-2017


Goodness!  That's  so specific!  I should have done that myself!


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Let me ask you a question, Mess, and do it on the honor system.  Don't immediately run to your confidant... wikipedia.  What do the names Justine Damond and Myosotis Familia mean to you?  Now, your first instinct on Damond MIGHT be 'the stripper, skank girlfriend of Philando Castile.'  Close, but no.  She's the white woman murdered by a black cop in Minneapolis.  She was approaching the officer to ask for help and had no criminal record.  Why isn't she a household name like Eric Garner?
> 
> Miosotis Familia was a black cop in New York City.  Have you EVER heard her name?  She was on the job, sitting in her patrol unit, when a man walked up, put a gun to her head and blew her brains out.  Do you remember the story?  Do you remember his name?  No... you don't.  Nobody does.  You know why?  He was black and there's no money or publicity in it.  I doubt that piece of shit, Al Sharpton, even knows she was assassinated just 2 years ago.


Haven’t heard of either of those people. Is your point that cops recklessly shoot non-black people as well? Or that black cops get shot by black people? Good job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Haven’t heard of either of those people. Is your point that cops recklessly shoot non-black people as well? Or that black cops get shot by black people? Good job.


My point is that the black cop was the only innocent black person killed.  But more importantly, my point is that you're like the drunk guy that gets knocked out in a fight, and when he wakes up 10 minutes later and everyone else has already left, calls his buddies and talks about how he kicked this dude's ass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Goodness!  That's  so specific!  I should have done that myself!


You need me to hold your hand or can you find the numbers yourself?  By the way, your deflection game never gets any better.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You need me to hold your hand or can you find the numbers yourself?  By the way, your deflection game never gets any better.


Go right ahead.  I'll watch.


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> My point is that the black cop was the only innocent black person killed.  But more importantly, my point is that you're like the drunk guy that gets knocked out in a fight, and when he wakes up 10 minutes later and everyone else has already left, calls his buddies and talks about how he kicked this dude's ass.


Huh? I think it’s interesting how in your own little world it’s Opposite Day. Pathetic, but interesting. There were enough of you weirdos in places other than where you and I live to actually elect Donald Trump to be president.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


Not Wikipedia...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Go right ahead.  I'll watch.


You're such a clown!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? I think it’s interesting how in your own little world it’s Opposite Day. Pathetic, but interesting. There were enough of you weirdos in places other than where you and I live to actually elect Donald Trump to be president.


Not really a reply, just another opinion. You lack any substance...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Go right ahead.  I'll watch.


Did you retire "please continue"?

You give clowns a bad name...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Goodness!  That's  so specific!  I should have done that myself!


Thereʻs an idea.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? I think it’s interesting how in your own little world it’s Opposite Day. Pathetic, but interesting. There were enough of you weirdos in places other than where you and I live to actually elect Donald Trump to be president.


Can you give me the name of a black person that was shot and killed by police for doing nothing wrong?  I can... well, almost.  Charles Kinsey was shot and shouldn't have been... but he's very much alive, the cop was prosecuted and hopefully Charles received a nice check.  Anyone else?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Go right ahead.  I'll watch.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/police-shootings-2018/

Here's a sample of the police shooting database according to the Washington Post.  I believe they hire all races, just so you know.  Yeah, cops are only out shooting black people.  (cough cough).  Now that I think about it, I can't remember a single protest, a single looting mission or a single group of people blocking traffic in support of a white criminal getting shot because he/she didn't comply.  Can you?

2019 - 637 so far.  200 white and 139 black
2018 - 452 white and 229 black
2017 - 459 whites and 223 black
2016 - 465 whites and 234 black
2015 - 497 whites and 258 black


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/police-shootings-2018/
> 
> Here's a sample of the police shooting database according to the Washington Post.  I believe they hire all races, just so you know.  Yeah, cops are only out shooting black people.  (cough cough).  Now that I think about it, I can't remember a single protest, a single looting mission or a single group of people blocking traffic in support of a white criminal getting shot because he/she didn't comply.  Can you?
> 
> ...


Dude... facts dont work with these guys.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/police-shootings-2018/
> 
> Here's a sample of the police shooting database according to the Washington Post.  I believe they hire all races, just so you know.  Yeah, cops are only out shooting black people.  (cough cough).  Now that I think about it, I can't remember a single protest, a single looting mission or a single group of people blocking traffic in support of a white criminal getting shot because he/she didn't comply.  Can you?
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to be digging through the FBI reports.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Dude... facts dont work with these guys.


Guys?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? I think it’s interesting how in your own little world it’s Opposite Day. Pathetic, but interesting. There were enough of you weirdos in places other than where you and I live to actually elect Donald Trump to be president.


You can thank the Democratic National Committee and their nominee selection and the same arrogance typified by the likes of you, will assure the re-election of Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were going to be digging through the FBI reports.


You forget how to research Magoo?
That's the dumbest question I've ever asked you.
I'm sorry, of course you've forgotten how to research and cite your sources....my bad.
To your credit, you're a very good speller. Atta boy!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You forget how to research Magoo?
> That's the dumbest question I've ever asked you.
> I'm sorry, of course you've forgotten how to research and cite your sources....my bad.
> To your credit, you're a very good speller. Atta boy!


He forgets that he forgot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> There are lots of people posting here who really have nothing to say other than an apparent campaign to be the forum idiot.  You've got a lot of catching up to do.


You own that title!!


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/police-shootings-2018/
> 
> Here's a sample of the police shooting database according to the Washington Post.  I believe they hire all races, just so you know.  Yeah, cops are only out shooting black people.  (cough cough).  Now that I think about it, I can't remember a single protest, a single looting mission or a single group of people blocking traffic in support of a white criminal getting shot because he/she didn't comply.  Can you?
> 
> ...


So relative to population size, blacks are only about twice as likely as whites to get shot by a cop? 
Sounds about right.
Good research!


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can thank the Democratic National Committee and their nominee selection and the same arrogance typified by the likes of you, will assure the re-election of Trump.


Not likely.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> So relative to population size, blacks are only about twice as likely as whites to get shot by a cop?
> Sounds about right.
> Good research!


You should do some research period.
Start with crime stats in Chicago....see who's shooting who...and who's committing the majority of crimes.
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Not likely.


Sounds like you learned nothing from the last election....good luck with that.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should do some research period.
> Start with crime stats in Chicago....see who's shooting who...and who's committing the majority of crimes.
> Let us know what you find out.


Gee, that's the same tactic Outlaw used - imply a conclusion and challenge others to disprove it.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should do some research period.
> Start with crime stats in Chicago....see who's shooting who...and who's committing the majority of crimes.
> Let us know what you find out.


I know that you're thankful for all the gun availability. Congrats!


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like you learned nothing from the last election....good luck with that.


Sounds like you're embarrassed about all the idiots supporting Trump. That's progress!


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like you learned nothing from the last election....good luck with that.


2018?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you're embarrassed about all the idiots supporting Trump. That's progress!


Idiots like you should be embarrassed, but arrogance and narcissism prevent that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> So relative to population size, blacks are only about twice as likely as whites to get shot by a cop?
> Sounds about right.
> Good research!


Relative to population size, African Americans are 13% of the population but responsible for over 60% of violent crimes.  Relative to the fact that black folks tell us everyday that they're routinely profiled and constantly harassed by cops for no reason, I'd say you can attempt to make this argument... but you'd be full of shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I know that you're thankful for all the gun availability. Congrats!


I have no problem with lawful gun possession and availability.
I don't fear guns or trust the government as much as you do....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> 2018?


No 2016...
Obama lost congress but won reelection...remember?


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem with lawful gun possession and availability.
> I don't fear guns or trust the government as much as you do....


Right, so their mass availability, which can create a situation like Chicago, is ok with you. Got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Gee, that's the same tactic Outlaw used - imply a conclusion and challenge others to disprove it.


I know what the research says and if you do some research you will also...
How's my spelling?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Gee, that's the same tactic Outlaw used - imply a conclusion and challenge others to disprove it.


I didn't imply a conclusion... I presented facts you didn't want to know... which is why you didn't debate me or present me with facts that show an alternative conclusion.  The fact is, African Americans kill each other at TEN TIMES the rate a white man or cop will kill them.  Try giving me that "relative to population" thing again, please.  Maybe something about proximity... slavery... Emmett Till.  Poverty is one of my favorite excuses.  Because, despite the fact that other races live in poverty, too, well... you get the idea.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Right, so their mass availability, which can create a situation like Chicago, is ok with you. Got it.


You got it? My ass!
Who's shooting who in Chicago?
You think the folks doing the shooting in Chicago are purchasing guns legally?
The situation in Chicago has been created by the Democrats that have run Chicago for generations.
That's ok with you, you pompous ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I didn't imply a conclusion... I presented facts you didn't want to know... which is why you didn't debate me or present me with facts that show an alternative conclusion.  The fact is, African Americans kill each other at TEN TIMES the rate a white man or cop will kill them.  Try giving me that "relative to population" thing again, please.  Maybe something about proximity... slavery... Emmett Till.  Poverty is one of my favorite excuses.  Because, despite the fact that other races live in poverty, too, well... you get the idea.


Magoo is losing some of his reasoning abilities...its's unfortunate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Right, so their mass availability, which can create a situation like Chicago, is ok with you. Got it.


Guns are available everywhere.  You want to know what REALLY creates a problem in Chicago, besides a black mayor and city leaders that say it's racist to address the problem?  I'll give you a hint... Oakland, Memphis, St. Louis, Kansas City, Detroit, Baltimore, D.C., etc.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

*"Right, so their mass availability, which can create a situation like Chicago, is ok with you. Got it."*


Murder rates in Chicago vary greatly depending on the neighborhood in question. Many neighborhoods on the South Side are impoverished, lack educational resources, predominantly African American, and infested with street gangs.[24] The neighborhoods of Englewood on the South Side, and Austin on the West side, for example, have homicide rates that are ten times higher than other parts of the city.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Chicago


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No 2016...
> Obama lost congress but won reelection...remember?


Obama ran in 2016?  I missed that.  I might have voted for him that year.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I didn't imply a conclusion... I presented facts you didn't want to know... which is why you didn't debate me or present me with facts that show an alternative conclusion.  The fact is, African Americans kill each other at TEN TIMES the rate a white man or cop will kill them.  Try giving me that "relative to population" thing again, please.  Maybe something about proximity... slavery... Emmett Till.  Poverty is one of my favorite excuses.  Because, despite the fact that other races live in poverty, too, well... you get the idea.


I'm not contesting your facts.  I'm just prodding you to present them instead of encouraging others to jump to your conclusion without them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Obama ran in 2016?  I missed that.  I might have voted for him that year.


_Sounds like you learned nothing from the last election....good luck with that.
2018?
No 2016
Obama lost congress but won reelection...remember?_

When I referred to the last election I was talking about the last PRESIDENTIAL election
You asked 2018 - referring to the congressional election.
I responded No 2016 - thinking you would understand 2016 was the election I was referencing originally 
I pointed out much as Trump lost congress in 2018, Obama also lost the House in the 2010 election, but won reelection.
The mid term elections don't necessarily mean anything. If the Democrats nominate another flawed candidate, unfortunately ,Trump will repeat.  
I think even Daffy will understand now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not contesting your facts.  I'm just prodding you to present them instead of encouraging others to jump to your conclusion without them.


Suggest you do the research and jump to your own conclusions.
Wait...you've already jumped to your conclusions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not contesting your facts.  I'm just prodding you to present them instead of encouraging others to jump to your conclusion without them.


I presented facts... unless you think the FBI and Washington Post are full of shit... like Kavanaugh accusers.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Sounds like you learned nothing from the last election....good luck with that.
> 2018?
> No 2016
> Obama lost congress but won reelection...remember?_
> ...


I'm still not clear on how Obama lost in 2016.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I presented facts... unless you think the FBI and Washington Post are full of shit... like Kavanaugh accusers.


You keep bringing up terms like "FBI" and "Washington Post" as if we had read the same articles you have.  An actual quote and/or a link might be more fruitful.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Suggest you do the research and jump to your own conclusions.
> Wait...you've already jumped to your conclusions.


I can (and do) do research, but I still can't read your mind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I know that you're thankful for all the gun availability. Congrats!


Avoidance.... it's what you and Espola do when you know you're wrong or can't answer  because you'll look bad. We all see it, it's what you two do best and it's what makes you two laughable...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I can (and do) do research, but I still can't read your mind.


You are such a clown... an embarrassing one at that.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Avoidance.... it's what you and Espola do when you know you're wrong or can't answer  because you'll look bad. We all see it, it's what you two do best and it's what makes you two laughable...


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo is losing some of his reasoning abilities...its's unfortunate.


"Is loosing".... I can't recall him having any.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You keep bringing up terms like "FBI" and "Washington Post" as if we had read the same articles you have.  An actual quote and/or a link might be more fruitful.


I gave you the link.  Post #2995.  Perhaps you missed it... I didn't include "wikipedia" in the post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I gave you the link.  Post #2995.  Perhaps you missed it... I didn't include "wikipedia" in the post.


Reading can be useful.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I gave you the link.  Post #2995.  Perhaps you missed it... I didn't include "wikipedia" in the post.


You said there was data in FBI reports.  You provided a link to new article behind a paywall.

I'm still watching.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> "Is loosing".... I can't recall him having any.


You put "is loosing" in quotes as if it were copying the previous post which, however, had used the proper spelling (or meaning?) "is losing".

Hilarious - you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm still not clear on how Obama lost in 2016.


1 percenters rarely lose.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm still not clear on how Obama lost in 2016.


Who said that?
Reread slowly and have your caregiver explain...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You said there was data in FBI reports.  You provided a link to new article behind a paywall.
> 
> I'm still watching.


It's not a pay wall.   You're allowed to click so many times, then you have to refresh your browser and go back, which is why I put the statistics down for you.  Again, I can't do the thing in crayon.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I can (and do) do research, but I still can't read your mind.


Do the research Magoo and you won't have to read anybodies mind...
The much tougher task will be attempting to make up the grey matter between your ears


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You put "is loosing" in quotes as if it were copying the previous post which, however, had used the proper spelling (or meaning?) "is losing".
> 
> Hilarious - you can't make this shit up.


This never gets old! Grammar Nazi's on patrol... I swear no matter how obvious I make it you always fall for it, and thus make my point:

Your de facto fall back ( I was going to post defacto and fallback) is grammar or an insult when you have nothing to add. Why? Because you are wrong or caught in a lie. It's what you do and the reason why your are the forum clown... and liar.

Que the "loosing" post!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

https://t.co/jGYXGgth3p?amp=1


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/jGYXGgth3p?amp=1


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


I think you might be mistaken.
Nobody in my family is, has or will be going to SDSU.
You might want to direct your "sucker" comment on those who have that misfortune.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/jGYXGgth3p?amp=1


Looks like more wacko chicken shit stuff. Your kinda reading material.
You are one scared dude. It’s really funny.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like more wacko chicken shit stuff. Your kinda reading material.
> You are one scared dude. It’s really funny.


Somebody told him what it meant.  That's good enoough.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Somebody told him what it meant.  That's good enoough.


Too funny. Not concerned about climate change and the “alarmists” but he’s worried that pedophilia will be “mainstreamed” because some loser website told him to worry about it.
People live under rocks, listen to Fox and read lying websites and pull the lever for Trump. Not many around these parts, though...fortunately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

The BBC Releases a Lesson Plan for 9-Year-Olds: There Are More Than 100 Genders. Disagree and Go to Jail

Posted at 7:52 pm on September 16, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










Okay, boys and girls. And goys. and birls. And…a whole buncha stuff.

Here’s some news.

The BBC has released a collection of educational videos for tykes between 9 and 12 years old. As per the instructionals, there are not 2, not 3 not 10, but more than 100 “gender identities.”

Holy Toledo.

That’s a whole lot of variations on the penis and vagina; how could anyone keep up? I can’t even remember the Waffle House’s options for hash browns.

If you’re asking similar questions, you’re just slow: According to the videos, folks who aren’t adjusted to the 100+ options “just don’t know any better yet.”

Furthermore, those dinosaurs — you dinosaurs — could go to jail.





In one installment titled “Understanding Sexual and Gender Identities,” kids are informed that gender is whatever “you are inside.”

And off we go:

“There are so many gender identities. So we know we’ve got male and female, but there are over 100 — if not more — gender identities now.

“You’ve got some people who might call themselves gender queer,” the series pointes out, “who are just like, ‘I don’t really want to be anything in particular; I’m just going to be me.'”

The Daily Wire describes other content:

The video includes Leo Lardie, a transgender activist born female but who now identifies as male, who tells the children about her transition — including some talk about her own genitalia. She also tells the children that the only way to happiness for her was to be “true about who I was, and let other people in on this.”

Elsewhere in the series, called “The Big Talk,” a teacher tells children that they can be jailed if they are found to be “disrespecting or being hateful to people because of a difference that person perceives.”

One thing that’s cool about gender is that you don’t even have to be one of the 100+ choices. As the program explains, if you prefer — just like at Burger King — you can get the combo deal:

“So we know that some people might feel like they are two different genders, so people might think they’re bi-gender.”

Bi-gender.

Bye, gender.





With so many options, it seems that, ultimately, “gender” means nothing at all.
_


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The BBC Releases a Lesson Plan for 9-Year-Olds: There Are More Than 100 Genders. Disagree and Go to Jail
> 
> Posted at 7:52 pm on September 16, 2019 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...


That danged mainstream media. LOL!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/jGYXGgth3p?amp=1


Moral decay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Too funny. Not concerned about climate change and the “alarmists” but he’s worried that pedophilia will be “mainstreamed” because some loser website told him to worry about it.
> People live under rocks, listen to Fox and read lying websites and pull the lever for Trump. Not many around these parts, though...fortunately.


Not much room with all them there illegals around these parts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Ca is so woke,

*California adds Iowa to 'travel ban' over refusal to fund gender transitions*





 By Gregg Re | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Print
Email
Video


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

Speaking of transgenderism, my wife just caught me cross-dressing and she told me it’s over between us.

So I packed her things and left.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of transgenderism, my wife just caught me cross-dressing and she told me it’s over between us.
> 
> So I packed her things and left.


That's not half bad.  I'm sure you pilfered it but tip my cap to you keeping a sense of humor amidst the beatings taken on this thread.  You're the Carlos Mencia of futbol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Too funny. Not concerned about climate change and the “alarmists” but he’s worried that pedophilia will be “mainstreamed” because some loser website told him to worry about it.
> People live under rocks, listen to Fox and read lying websites and pull the lever for Trump. Not many around these parts, though...fortunately.


Yeah... I'd much rather support the fake Native American that wants to impeach a Supreme Court Justice because of an incident the "victim" says never happened.  Now THAT is credibility!


----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> That's not half bad.  I'm sure you pilfered it but tip my cap to you keeping a sense of humor amidst the beatings taken on this thread.  You're the Carlos Mencia of futbol.


Finally I received a hurtful insult from you clowns. Carlos Mencia— ouch.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Finally I received a hurtful insult from you clowns.
> Carlos Mencia— ouch.



*" Messy " against the Tide of TRUTH....*

*




*

*Have at it knucklehead....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 17, 2019)

*And yet another case of fruit loops.  Hey, Espola, can you tell which is dad and which is mom?  LMAO!*

The Independent
*Couple raise gender-neutral baby in bid to challenge society’s gender bias*
Joanna Whitehead,The Independent 8 hours ago 






A couple are raising their toddler without telling it what sex it is, in a bid to “mitigate the gender bias that society places on children”.  After taking the decision to bring up Anoush as gender-neutral, Jake England-Johns and Hobbit Humphrey refer to their 17-month-old as “they”, rather than “him” or “her”.  Close family members have not been told the child’s sex and grandmother Camille only found out when she changed a nappy.  Mr England-Johns, 35, and Ms Humphrey, 38, also dress the toddler in gender neutral clothing.

The married couple, who are members of the climate action group, Extinction Rebellion, said they intend to let Anoush choose their own gender identity when they are old enough, because they wish for them to “grow into their own person”.  Mr England-Johns told the BBC's _Inside Out:_ “The neutral in gender neutral refers to us trying to behave neutrally towards our child rather than trying to make them neutral,”  The pair, who live on a houseboat in Keynsham, Somerset, discussed the ways in which they could challenge the gender bias after discovering Ms Humphrey was pregnant.  “Eventually, we decided that we wouldn’t tell people whether they were a boy or a girl… in order to create this little bubble for our baby to be who they are,” Ms Humphrey said.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Finally I received a hurtful insult from you clowns. Carlos Mencia— ouch.


So Espola got to you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So Espola got to you...


“The man’s a menace.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> *And yet another case of fruit loops.  Hey, Espola, can you tell which is dad and which is mom?  LMAO!*
> 
> The Independent
> *Couple raise gender-neutral baby in bid to challenge society’s gender bias*
> ...


Crazy fucks, these kids have no chance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> *And yet another case of fruit loops.  Hey, Espola, can you tell which is dad and which is mom?  LMAO!*
> 
> The Independent
> *Couple raise gender-neutral baby in bid to challenge society’s gender bias*
> ...


Crazy fucks, these kids have no chance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy fucks, these kids have no chance.


You can say that again..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The BBC Releases a Lesson Plan for 9-Year-Olds: There Are More Than 100 Genders. Disagree and Go to Jail
> 
> Posted at 7:52 pm on September 16, 2019 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...


This explains a lot on the left. Think about it... HRC, KH, Beto, Sanders all must be non binary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can say that again..


I am just stuttering like that dumb fuck Obama off prompter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Just another crazy queer.
*Prominent Dem Donor And LGBT Activist Ed Buck Busted For Operating Drug House*
Beth Baumann | Sep 18, 2019 12:58 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Damian Dovarganes, File_

Democratic donor and LGBT activist Ed Buck was arrested on Tuesday after a man overdosed in his California home, ABC 7news reported. The overdose last week marked the third time a man overdosed in Buck's home. The first two men's overdoses were due to methamphetamine that resulted in death. Both of their deaths took place two years apart.

LGBT activists were upset about the overdoses of 26-year-old Gemmel Moore and 55-year-old Timothy Dean, both black gay men, because they believed Buck was personally responsible for their deaths. Their cases were not prosecuted because of a lack of evidence, the _Los Angeles Times_ reported. 

According to prosecutors, Buck injected meth into the third victim. He sustained an overdose but ended up surviving. 

“With this new evidence, I authorized the filing of criminal charges against Ed Buck,” Los Angeles County District Attorney Jackie Lacey said in a statement

Buck has been charged with one felony count of battery causing serious injury, one count of administering methamphetamine and one count of maintaining a drug house.

Prosecutors are seeking a $4 million bail because they say he is "a violent, dangerous sexual predator. He mainly preys on men made vulnerable by addition and homelessness." According to court documents, Buck personally administered "dangerously large doses of narcotics to his victims" and is "a predator with no regard for human life."

“From his home, in a position of power, Buck manipulates his victims into participating in his sexual fetishes,” prosecutors wrote in court papers, the _Times _reported.. “These fetishes include supplying and personally administering dangerously large doses of narcotics to his victims.... Not deterred by the senseless deaths of Moore and Dean, the defendant nearly killed a third victim last week.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 18, 2019)

... thinking of something accepting an open minded to say.  On the bright side, denim shirts are making a comeback this Fall.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> *And yet another case of fruit loops.  Hey, Espola, can you tell which is dad and which is mom?  LMAO!*
> 
> The Independent
> *Couple raise gender-neutral baby in bid to challenge society’s gender bias*
> ...






*That poor kid..............*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2019)

Ahmed Alani, an American Airlines mechanic, allegedly tried to damage or disable an aircraft's air data module (ADM) system, which reports aircraft speed, pitch and other critical data, on July 17. The plane was set to fly from Miami to the Bahamas with 150 people on board, but the takeoff was aborted when pilots noticed an error related to the ADM system. No one was injured.

Alani has been charged with "willfully damaging, destroying, disabling, or wrecking an aircraft, and attempting to do so," according to a criminal complaint filed in federal court earlier this month.

No terror-related charges have been filed.

During the bond hearing, US Attorney Maria Medetis said Alani had downloaded an ISIS video on his phone and sent it to an unnamed individual. Prosecutors said Alani also wrote, "Allah we ask you to use all your might and power against non-Muslims."


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> ... thinking of something accepting an open minded to say.  On the bright side, denim shirts are making a comeback this Fall.


You wanna try that first sentence again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ahmed Alani, an American Airlines mechanic, allegedly tried to damage or disable an aircraft's air data module (ADM) system, which reports aircraft speed, pitch and other critical data, on July 17. The plane was set to fly from Miami to the Bahamas with 150 people on board, but the takeoff was aborted when pilots noticed an error related to the ADM system. No one was injured.
> 
> Alani has been charged with "willfully damaging, destroying, disabling, or wrecking an aircraft, and attempting to do so," according to a criminal complaint filed in federal court earlier this month.
> 
> ...


Shocker.
I bet he has a closet full of towels.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Must read.
One of the funniest things I've read in a long time.

https://t.co/LmC7uQb2xR?amp=1

"so boring I cried"


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Must read.
> One of the funniest things I've read in a long time.
> 
> https://t.co/LmC7uQb2xR?amp=1
> ...


News websites for dumb people! How cute!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You wanna try that first sentence again?


I know... it's missing a "D"... like you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Must read.
> One of the funniest things I've read in a long time.
> 
> https://t.co/LmC7uQb2xR?amp=1
> ...


Yeah... she's woke and feeling guilty.  I wonder if she'll move to a black neighborhood now.  Shit, even black people that make money don't stay in black neighborhoods.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> News websites for dumb people! How cute!


It was actually on "The View".  You know, that daytime show for you house trannies that don't work?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It was actually on "The View".


"News websites for dumb people! How cute!"


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It was actually on "The View".  You know, that daytime show for you house trannies that don't work?


Not familiar with it. But keep enjoying.


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... she's woke and feeling guilty.  I wonder if she'll move to a black neighborhood now.  Shit, even black people that make money don't stay in black neighborhoods.


You guys are Chelsea Handler fans? You seem super concerned with her reviews. I haven't heard about her in quite a while. Should I start subscribing to "websites for dummies" so I can be informed like you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You guys are Chelsea Handler fans? You seem super concerned with her reviews. I haven't heard about her in quite a while. Should I start subscribing to "websites for dummies" so I can be informed like you?


Its hilarious.
All of it. (including you)


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its hilarious.
> All of it. (including you)


Yeah I don’t watch the view or Chelsea Handler.
Let us know what Ellen says next, would you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I don’t watch the view or Chelsea Handler.
> Let us know what Ellen says next, would you?


Sure, just as soon as it hits one of my dumbass news feeds I'll cut'n paste.
-Giver-


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Not familiar with it. But keep enjoying.


You're so full of crap!! Keep inserting your foot in your mouth, it fits you...


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You wanna try that first sentence again?


*You want Denim, you have Denim...... *

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I don’t watch the view or Chelsea Handler.
> Let us know what Ellen says next, would you?


Who is Ellen?
That dude that’s likes to dance?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is Ellen?
> That dude that’s likes to dance?


Yes.
She's nice, though.
I like Ellen.

Class act.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're so full of crap!! Keep inserting your foot in your mouth, it fits you...


Makes you wonder how he does it...
His head up his ass AND his foot in his mouth.
Truly amazing.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Makes you wonder how he does it...
> His head up his ass AND his foot in his mouth.
> Truly amazing.


*That's one hell of a Forum pretzel act he pulls off ain't it.......*

*




*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You guys are Chelsea Handler fans? You seem super concerned with her reviews. I haven't heard about her in quite a while. Should I start subscribing to "websites for dummies" so I can be informed like you?


I'm not aware of any of her "reviews".  Years ago she used to be funny but now she's "woke" and feels guilty about making fun of people.  I wonder if she's given back all the money she made doing it.  Reminds me of Jimmy Kimmel.  He got his own show and became a fake liberal like all the other, millionaire Hollywood dolts that pander to the sheep.  I guess he figures the rest of us forgot about THE MAN SHOW where he was fat, swilling beer and paying homage to cheerleaders.  You know, all that offensive XY chromosome bullshit we neanderthals propagate.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not aware of any of her "reviews".
> Years ago she used to be funny but now she's "woke" and feels
> guilty about making fun of people.
> I wonder if she's given back all the money she made doing it.
> ...










*Whoops...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 20, 2019)

Nope... I can't get with the Ravens, Nono.  They decided not to overpay Kaeperdick after his terrorist girlfriend called the CEO a plantation owner.  P.S. - we need to respect the non-binaries and it prohibits me from upvoting your blatant sexism.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You want Denim, you have Denim...... *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I remember the days when you could just appreciate a photo without searching for an Adam's Apple.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I don’t watch the view or Chelsea Handler.
> Let us know what Ellen says next, would you?


Chelsea is a great example of false humility.  Her parents could have spared the guilt of her white privilige at the hands of Kermit Gosnell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chelsea is a great example of false humility.  Her parents could have spared the guilt of her white privilige at the hands of Kermit Gosnell


Good pull.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

*




*

*Whoops II.......!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I remember the days when you could just appreciate a
> photo without searching for an Adam's Apple.


*Surgeons are very accomplished now days.... very.*
*But some " features " just cannot be removed .....*

*Muscles and Skeleton for starters.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else does a man need?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Journalists Rage over Betsy DeVos Visit to Catholic School that Calls Transgenderism ‘Immoral’*





AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster
DR. SUSAN BERRY20 Sep 2019270
4:50
*Left-wing media are fuming that U.S. Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos visited a Catholic elementary school in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, that deems transgender ideology “immoral.”*

HuffPost reported that DeVos’s “Back-to-School tour” included a visit Thursday to Harrisburg Catholic Elementary School in the Roman Catholic Diocese of Harrisburg.

The headline read, “Betsy DeVos To Promote School That Bans Transgender Students And Staff.”

Other media reported in a similar vein.

CNN reported, “DeVos to Visit School that Refuses to Accommodate Trans Students.”

CBS News reported, “Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos Visits School with Anti-Transgender Policy.”

The Olean Times Herald reported, “PA: Secy DeVos Visits Anti-Trans School in Harrisburg.”

The Catholic Diocese of Harrisburg has a specific stated policy, adopted in 2015, for its own students regarding “Gender Identity Questions.” The policy was adopted as gender ideology began to be mandated and inserted into public school education throughout the country.

The policy distinguishes between situations in which children are born with “sexually ambiguous genitalia” and those in which “the gender identity question is psychological in origin.”

“Catholic educators as well as all other members of the school staff and community are called to be witnesses to Jesus Christ and His Church,” the Harrisburg Roman Catholic diocese states, and continues:

In the first instance, where the sex of a child may be indeterminate at birth, one requiring time and medical testing before establishing an existing or dominant sex, it is common pastoral practice to collaborate with parents and medical professionals as they try to make a prudential determination on their child’s actual biological sex.

This policy addresses the circumstances where there is a clear biological determination of a person’s sex and subsequent efforts to chemically and/or surgically alter the given biology. This is understood in Catholic moral terms as self-mutilation and therefore immoral. To attempt to make accommodations for such persons would be to cooperate in the immoral action and impose an unacceptable burden on others in the school community.

In a recent interview with The College Fix, noted Johns Hopkins psychiatrist Dr. Paul McHugh warned that many in the medical and psychiatric industries “will come to regret” the ease with which they are now experimenting on children who claim to be transgender.

McHugh said treating young people with hormones and surgeries to change their appearance to be more in keeping with the opposite sex is “experimental” and “comparable to doing frontal lobotomies.”

He agrees that gender identity dysphoria and confusions “are mostly driven by psychological and psychosocial problems these people have.”

The Harrisburg Catholic school policy continues that parents who choose to enroll their children in a Catholic school understand that they will not act in opposition to Catholic teaching.

“Notification of a student’s determination to undergo a sex change procedure or that a student has undergone the procedure (condition #2 as described above) would violate that agreement,” the policy adds. “The student would be ineligible to attend or remain in attendance in a Catholic school.”

CNN described DeVos’s visit to the Catholic school – part of her annual tour promoting school choice – as another “brush with controversy over transgender rights.”

Another member of the Trump administration, Housing and Urban Development (HUD) Secretary Ben Carson, also angered the left when he expressed concern about biological men claiming to be women inserting themselves into homeless women’s shelters. The Washington Post based its report on the matter on the comments of “three [anonymous] people present who interpreted the remarks as an attack on transgender women.”

The report continued:

While visiting HUD’s San Francisco office this week, Carson also lamented that society no longer seemed to know the difference between men and women, two of the agency staffers said.

Carson’s remarks visibly shocked and upset many of the roughly 50 HUD staffers who attended Tuesday’s meeting, and prompted at least one woman to walk out in protest, the staffers said.

Carson has a history of making dismissive comments about transgender people. While running for president, he referred to transgender people as “abnormal” and said they should not be in the military. As HUD Secretary, he weakened Obama-era protections for transgender people, saying he believes in equal rights, not “special rights.”

According to the Post, one of the anonymous HUD staffers said Carson conveyed the sentiment that biological men claiming to be women “were not women.”

“Like we shouldn’t force people to accept transgender people in this context because it makes other people uncomfortable,” the staffer reportedly said.

MediaPoliticsSocial JusticeBen CarsonBetsy DeVosCatholic ChurchCatholic schoolsDepartment of Housing and Urban Developmentfaithgender ideologyHarrisburgPaul McHughTransgendertransgender childrenU.S. Education Department


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Which of you idiots don’t think D1 basketball and football players should get paid?

Of course they should.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of you idiots don’t think D1 basketball and football players should get paid?
> 
> Of course they should.


They are getting a free education, that’s more than enough.
Maybe that should be free anyway?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of you idiots don’t think D1 basketball and football players should get paid?
> 
> Of course they should.


How should they be paid? 

Maybe the Drunken Rat should reply as well, that way you can have an idiot respond too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are getting a free education, that’s more than enough.
> Maybe that should be free anyway?


If the school is going to use their likeness and make money doing it the player should be paid.

I just don't think it should be in season or while the kid is in school. Once the kid graduates or leaves school then they get paid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of you idiots don’t think D1 basketball and football players should get paid?
> 
> Of course they should.


I'm not sure what idiot you're referring to, unless it's yourself, but those 2 college athletes already get enough perks.  At that point, they become professional athletes.  I think scholarships, admission to many schools they would not have otherwise qualified for, preferential class placement, meals, free tutoring, etc, is more than enough.  They're playing a sport... not working in the laundry room and nobody is forcing them to do it.  But I'm sure California liberals will be stupid enough to shove this in the face of the NCAA and fuck things up like they do everything else in our state.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If the school is going to use their likeness and make money doing it the player should be paid.
> 
> I just don't think it should be in season or while the kid is in school. Once the kid graduates or leaves school then they get paid.


I guess the real question though is how much they getvpaid and who decides that. Do you pay based on performance or on revenue generated? Can a player hire an agent to negotiate a deal entering college?

Next month we are having a party for my Dad's 80th. My sister and husband are flying out and I believe my nephew is as well. All three played D1 in their respective sport so it will be interesting to hear their takes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not sure what idiot you're referring to, unless it's yourself, but those 2 college athletes already get enough perks.  At that point, they become professional athletes.  I think scholarships, admission to many schools they would not have otherwise qualified for, preferential class placement, meals, free tutoring, etc, is more than enough.  They're playing a sport... not working in the laundry room and nobody is forcing them to do it.  But I'm sure California liberals will be stupid enough to shove this in the face of the NCAA and fuck things up like they do everything else in our state.


I just don't like it when a company, like EA Sports,  can use a college players likeness on a video game, make tons of money and the player gets zero.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I just don't like it when a company, like EA Sports,  can use a college players likeness on a video game, make tons of money and the player gets zero.


I'd ask you this... is anyone actually buying NCAA football because they want to play Kyler Murray from Oklahoma?  Maybe some... but I don't think the majority are buying it for Kyler... they're buying it for the Sooners.  What I'd rather see is companies like EA being required to contribute to the programs/schools directly with the understanding that the athlete ultimately benefits from it without an exchange of actual monies.  It would be a logistical challenge but I think paying players is a very slippery slope.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd ask you this... is anyone actually buying NCAA football because they want to play Kyler Murray from Oklahoma?  Maybe some... but I don't think the majority are buying it for Kyler... they're buying it for the Sooners.  What I'd rather see is companies like EA being required to contribute to the programs/schools directly with the understanding that the athlete ultimately benefits from it without an exchange of actual monies.  It would be a logistical challenge but I think paying players is a very slippery slope.


Slippery is an understatement. Paying based on revenue earned for the school for anything in your likeness is not as easy as one would think. Not all schools put the players name on the jerseys so an argument can be made that anyone who wore that number has contributed to it's popularity.  And don't think the women are going to be left out of this debate. Equal pay..


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not sure what idiot you're referring to, unless it's yourself, but those 2 college athletes already get enough perks.  At that point, they become professional athletes.  I think scholarships, admission to many schools they would not have otherwise qualified for, preferential class placement, meals, free tutoring, etc, is more than enough.  They're playing a sport... not working in the laundry room and nobody is forcing them to do it.  But I'm sure California liberals will be stupid enough to shove this in the face of the NCAA and fuck things up like they do everything else in our state.


The shoe fit and you put it on. Of course they should be paid. They are the labor around which organizations (the NCAAA, the particular institution, the TV networks) build billion-dollar empires. How does a coach make $5m and the kid make the price of tuition? When his job is to play football or basketball for 40+ hours a week, plus travel?


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are getting a free education, that’s more than enough.
> Maybe that should be free anyway?


That's not nearly enough. They are working so the school and its endorsement deal (nike, underarmour or adidas) and the tv networks and the coaches can make millions. They are the driver of that economy.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd ask you this... is anyone actually buying NCAA football because they want to play Kyler Murray from Oklahoma?  Maybe some... but I don't think the majority are buying it for Kyler... they're buying it for the Sooners.  What I'd rather see is companies like EA being required to contribute to the programs/schools directly with the understanding that the athlete ultimately benefits from it without an exchange of actual monies.  It would be a logistical challenge but I think paying players is a very slippery slope.


Except of course... without athletes like Kyler Murray, there would be no Sooners.

And that's really the point here.  Are the scholarships and free books a fair return on services.  Everyone agrees the athletes are providing a value to the school as the players are already getting scholarship and other financial incentives.  The real question is if the caps to the scholarships and ability to trade on their athletic talents for financial gain have more to do with the schools pocketing players cut then avoiding a slippery slope.

Moreover, contracts are written everyday codifying a return on services provided.  Only in the NCAA's billion dollar business model is this somehow talked about as a slippery slope.


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Except of course... without athletes like Kyler Murray, there would be no Sooners.
> 
> And that's really the point here.  Are the scholarships and free books a fair return on services.  Everyone agrees the athletes are providing a value to the school as the players are already getting scholarship and other financial incentives.  The question is are the caps to the scholarships and ability to trade on their athletic talents for financial gain has more to do with the schools pocketing players cut then avoiding a slippery slope.


It’s a billion dollar enterprise. Even if you limit players’ right to negotiate for the best deal going in, the tv contract and the endorsement deal and the ticket price in should all have allocations to the players. With a modest cut each kid would easily make an extra 6 figures per year for working in that universe.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s a billion dollar enterprise. Even if you limit players’ right to negotiate for the best deal going in, the tv contract and the endorsement deal and the ticket price in should all have allocations to the players. With a modest cut each kid would easily make an extra 6 figures per year for working in that universe.


Well in fairness... by they time you throw in books, tutors, healthcare, $65k per year to go to a private school like USC, some players Are probably earning close to $100k a year now?

That said, obviously the highest earning college athletes aren't pulling in anything close to pro player minimum salaries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd ask you this... is anyone actually buying NCAA football because they want to play Kyler Murray from Oklahoma?  Maybe some... but I don't think the majority are buying it for Kyler... they're buying it for the Sooners.  What I'd rather see is companies like EA being required to contribute to the programs/schools directly with the understanding that the athlete ultimately benefits from it without an exchange of actual monies.  It would be a logistical challenge but I think paying players is a very slippery slope.


These fucking colleges have millions and million, tuition is out of control and will be even more if they pay college kids, it’s already corrupt just wait for billions to be thrown into the mix.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> That's not nearly enough. They are working so the school and its endorsement deal (nike, underarmour or adidas) and the tv networks and the coaches can make millions. They are the driver of that economy.


Were things better 40 years ago and why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s a billion dollar enterprise. Even if you limit players’ right to negotiate for the best deal going in, the tv contract and the endorsement deal and the ticket price in should all have allocations to the players. With a modest cut each kid would easily make an extra 6 figures per year for working in that universe.


Maybe they should pay the smartest kids too?
That is the reason they are in college.


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These fucking colleges have millions and million, tuition is out of control and will be even more if they pay college kids, it’s already corrupt just wait for billions to be thrown into the mix.


Huh?


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they should pay the smartest kids too?
> That is the reason they are in college.


Which bowl game do the smartest kids play in ?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These fucking colleges have millions and million, tuition is out of control and will be even more if they pay college kids, it’s already corrupt just wait for billions to be thrown into the mix.


I will say, seeing the university cut a bunch of non-revenue generating sports is the unintended consequence that troubles me.

So what about accepting money for endorsements from local boosters. Like the local girls AYSO might have the local college team hand out trophies at the end of the year for a thousand bucks type money?  Or appearing in commercials selling cars and what not for a lot of thousands.  Basically removing or easing some of the restrictions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Which bowl game do the smartest kids play in ?


Are you saying these athletes aren’t the smartest?
Sounds pretty racist.
You are talking about the poor black kids, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I will say, seeing the university cut a bunch of non-revenue generating sports is the unintended consequence that troubles me.
> 
> So what about accepting money for endorsements from local boosters. Like the local girls AYSO might have the local college team hand out trophies at the end of the year for a thousand bucks type money?  Or appearing in commercials selling cars and what not for a lot of thousands.  Basically removing or easing some of the restrictions?


Money corrupts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Which bowl game do the smartest kids play in ?


I'm guessing some kind of Asian bowl.
Maybe something with Won-tons and Calculus.


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm guessing some kind of Asian bowl.
> Maybe something with Won-tons and Calculus.


Not a terrible joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Ben Carson under fire for transgender observations

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 pm on September 21, 2019 

Now we have some Democrats calling for Secretary of Housing and Urban Development Ben Carson to resign. I know what you’re probably thinking. Anyone who’s been following American politics at all for the last three years knows that Democrats calling for someone in the Trump administration to resign basically means it’s another day ending in a Y. But this dust-up has at least a bit of a twist to it.










During a HUD staff meeting in San Francisco, Carson was addressing the staff and dropped a comment regarding transgender individuals. He included the phrase “big hairy men” entering women’s shelters or using women’s bathrooms. This set the usual number of heads of hair on fire, leading to more accusations and calls for his resignation. The Secretary isn’t stepping down, however. He instead sent out a message clarifying his comments. (Politico)

“During a recent meeting with local staff in San Francisco, I made reference to the fact that I had heard from many women’s groups about the difficulty they were having with women’s shelters because sometimes men would claim to be women,” Carson wrote.

“This made many of the women feel unsafe, and one of the groups described a situation to me in which ‘big hairy men’ would come in and have to be accepted into the women’s shelter even though it made the women in the facility very uncomfortable,” he added.

“My point was that we have to permit policies that take into consideration the rights of everybody, including those women,” Carson wrote.

The main reason I wanted to bring this story up today is that Carson raised two points that are frequently missing from debates over transgender issues. And he did so in a simple way that people on both sides of this debate should calm down and listen to.







First, there are plenty of places in society, including places of work and publicly accessible spaces, where I’m sure the vast majority of women (and men for that matter) have no problem running into a man “identifying” as a woman or vice versa. I know it doesn’t bother me. It’s a free country. Call yourself whatever you like and dress how you like. But as Carson points out, that doesn’t apply everywhere. Women, in particular, can find themselves in vulnerable situations. It could be anything as simple as using a public restroom or as tragic as finding themselves in a battered women’s shelter. 







It’s at times such as those – particularly in a shelter – where vulnerable women don’t want to be exposed to a “woman with a penis.” This is particularly true when it comes to sleeping quarters, showers, changing rooms and restrooms. That is not the time or place for a political debate or a lengthy effort to convince them they need to adapt to this “new reality.”







Carson’s other point came up later in his remarks and he risked invoking the dreaded phrase “common sense.” He wrote, “_Our society is in danger when we pick one issue (such as gender identity) and say it does not matter how it impacts others because this one issue should override every other common-sense consideration, We must always be vigilant not to override the common sense of our fellow Americans_.”







The fact is that we are being asked, or in some cases _told_ by government authorities, that there is no more room for common sense in this discussion. We can, and should, be ready to acknowledge the rights of everyone equally, and that applies to the transgender community as well. And yet, as with everything else in our society, one person’s right to speak or think as they wish does not extend to mandating that everyone think and speak the same way. This too is simply common sense. 

Everyone makes certain concessions in their speech and actions to ensure that the entire society can continue to function. One very small minority demanding that everyone else think, act and speak in an irrational fashion to accommodate their wishes isn’t democracy. It’s tyranny. Carson has a grip on this and yet he’s once again being pilloried for saying what should be common sense.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Money corrupts.


Truthfully... I don't think limiting how much college athletes can make has reduced the level of corruption, sloth and greed within the NCAA even one little bit.  Do a quick google search- U of Miami using prostitutes to recruit, the UNC helping athletes cheat, UCLA's Soccer program selling admission letters, Penn trying cover for that child rapist coach Sandusky.  It's a cesspool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully... I don't think limiting how much college athletes can make has reduced the level of corruption, sloth and greed within the NCAA even one little bit.  Do a quick google search- U of Miami using prostitutes to recruit, the UNC helping athletes cheat, UCLA's Soccer program selling admission letters, Penn trying cover for that child rapist coach Sandusky.  It's a cesspool.


Throwing money at it is not going to help.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Throwing money at it is not going to help.


Well if by throwing money at it you mean fairly compensating the folks putting their bodies on the line playing college athletics?  Then yes... I guess I would have to say my feeling is the Universities need to start throwing them a fair cut of the revenue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well if by throwing money at it you mean fairly compensating the folks putting their bodies on the line playing college athletics?  Then yes... I guess I would have to say my feeling is the Universities need to start throwing them a fair cut of the revenue.


Putting their bodies on the line?  They're only doing that because the NCAA gives them a path to the NFL.  How many of these kids would even go to college if it weren't for football or basketball?  Football players would have NO path.  What percentage are 1-and-done in basketball?  There's a great line from the move School Ties where Brendan Fraser tells the headmaster of the high school, "you used me for football... I'll use you to get into Harvard."  It's a mutually beneficial relationship.  If we offer you free or discounted college, all the respective perks, etc. and you play football or hoop, the NFL/NBA is a benefit... but let's be honest... most of them are there for that dream.  Worst case scenario, they walk out educated.  We shouldn't punish the NCAA for making money.  Those programs (basketball & football) fund so many others that I see nothing wrong with profiting.  College sports provide perks that are difficult to quantify.  It's the same as idiot, liberals that resent large companies like Amazon for being successful.  Those guys hung their nuts out, did something nobody else did and they won.  Don't hate Bezos because he's wealthy and can do whatever he wants.  Hate him because he's short, bald, ugly and can STILL do whatever he wants.

The NCAA may be something of a cesspool, but bribing your kid into USC isn't anything new.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

WTF is wrong with you people?
*Megan Fox Defends Letting Her 6-Year-Old Son Wear Dresses To School*
*"I'm trying to teach him to be confident no matter what anyone else says."*





NBC / Contributor / Getty Images 

By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
September 22, 2019 
 136.7k views


After revealing her appreciation for motherhood last week, "Transformers" actress Megan Fox then defended her decision to let her 6-year-old son Noah wear dresses to school.




The Talk" last Thursday, Megan Fox said that her son sometimes wants to wear dresses to his "liberal, hippy" school, and she allows him to pick the outfit he desires despite the ridicule he faces from other boys.

"Sometimes, he'll dress himself and he likes to wear dresses, sometimes," Fox said, as reported by Fox News. "And I send him to a really liberal, hippy school, but even there – here in California – he still has little boys going, 'Boys don't wear dresses,' or 'Boys don't wear pink.'"

"So we're going through that now, where I'm trying to teach him to be confident no matter what anyone else says," she continued.

Fox went on to say that her son stopped wearing dresses for a while before resuming the practice again. She claims it stems from his profound love of fashion.

"He had stopped wearing dresses for a while. He just wore one two days ago to school, and he came home and I was like, 'How was it? Did any of the friends at school have anything to say?'" Fox said. "And he was like, 'Well, all the boys laughed when I came in, but I don't care, I love dresses too much.'"


"He designs, he draws outfits. He's very talented," she continued. "But he's still six so, when I do fittings, like, I did one recently and I had this really beautiful yellow dress on, and he kept draping it in a way where he's like, 'If we do it like this, it looks like a diaper! I was like, 'That's not what we're going for this time, but maybe next time!'"

Fox's reveal about her son's dressing habits comes just one day after she praised motherhood while speaking with Entertainment Tonight while noting that feminists don't often accept her even though she identifies as one.

"Even though I consider myself a feminist, I feel like feminists don't want me to be a part of their group," she said. "What is supporting other females if there [are] only certain ones of us we support? If I have to be an academic or have to be non-threatening to you in some way? Why can't I be a part of the group as well?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

Erik McGregor / Contributor / Getty Images 





By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
September 22, 2019 
 14.8k views


The Left's most-hated fast-food chain, Chick-fil-A, seems to just keep ramping up the sales no matter how much harassment or protest is thrown its way. Ever since the left-wing boycott crusade against the chicken empire began in 2012, sales have not only increased, they have doubled.



Christian Headlines. "In 2012, when controversy arose over the CEO’s comments about same-sex marriage, sales totaled $4.6 billion, up from $4.1 billion the year before. In 2018, sales totaled$10.46 billion, making it the third-largest restaurant in the United States behind McDonald’s and Starbucks."

On top of the sales bumps, the chain has added 700 new restaurants in the span of those seven years. Journal & Courier noted that in 2018 alone, Chick-fil-A saw a sales increase more than four times that of Starbucks at 16.7%.

More details below:

There are more than 2,400 Chick-fil-A locations nationwide, compared to more than 14,000 Starbucks' and McDonald's locations each.

Start-up costs for an operator for a Chick-fil-A are only $10,000, just 10 percent of the minimum cost for a McDonald's. The average Chick-fil-A location brought in $4.6 million in annual sales in 2018.

Chick-fil-A's digital sales via delivery and carryout are also continuing to grow and the restaurant was found to be teenagers' favorite fast food restaurant, ousting Starbucks in a 2019 survey. While Chick-fil-A does lag considerably behind the coffee shop chain internationally, the company did open it's first Canadian location this year with plans to open another 15 locations in the city.

Kalinowski Equity Research founder Mark Kalinowski told Business Insider that with enough time, Chick-fl-A may well surpass Starbucks. "Can they reach $30 billion? I think that's also a realistic goal if you give them enough time, and that should put them ahead of Starbucks," he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

Joe Biden Says Male Prisoners Should Be Allowed to Demand Access to Female Prisons, This Is a Dangerously Stupid Idea

Posted at 1:30 pm on September 22, 2019 by streiff

_ 








Mayor Pete Buttigieg with former Vice President Joe Biden after delivering remarks at Galivants Ferry Stump, SC, Sept. 16, 2019. (Photo by Lawrence Jackson) by Pete for America, licensed under Public Domain.


…yes, and by the way, in prison, in prison the determination should be that your sexual identity is defined by what you say it is not what in fact the prison says it is. In that case, you should be entitled, also, to Ob-Gyn…anyway…you didn’t ask that question…

The best you can say about this is that it is a shameless pander to a fringe element of a fringe element. The worst you can say is that Biden actually believes this and that would make him dangerously stupid.

This is not merely a guest. We actually have a test case of what happens when a prison system adopts this policy. Naturally, it comes from a nation that has thrown away all pretensions of being serious, Great Britain.


David Thompson was a sexual predator with a nearly two decade history of offenses.


White, formerly known as David Thompson, had a history of sexually offending which stretched back to 1989 when he indecently exposed himself to a nine year old boy near a children’s playground.

In 2001 he sexually assaulted and committed gross indecency on a 12 year old boy in Leeds, and two years later raped a pregnant woman after spiking her soft drink with vodka.

He also committed multiple rapes of a 23 year old woman before changing his gender and demanding to be known as Karen.

Britain being Britain, he’d largely skated on these offenses. Around 2014 he moved into a public housing project and demanded to be known as “Karen White.” Again, naturally, everyone went along with him. In 2017, he was arrested for “grievous bodily harm, burglary, multiple rapes and other sexual offences against women” and held without bond. While he was being held, he made his claim of being a woman and the gutless bureaucracy, rather than offend his delicate sensibilities, moved him to a women’s prison. What the f*** ever could go wrong? Glad you asked that:

After initially being charged with the prison sex attacks, White had told the court she could not be guilty because she was not attracted to women and also suffered from erectile dysfunction.

But at a previous hearing, prosecutor, Charlotte Dangerfield told Leeds Magistrates’ Court that she had carried out the first offence within days of arriving at the prison.

The prosecutor said White had struck up a relationship with a fellow inmate which had quickly become inappropriate.

She explained: “The defendant would stand very close to her, touch her arm and wink at her. Her penis was erect and sticking out of the top of her trousers.”

On September 26 last year White approached another inmate. Miss Dangerfield said: “She made inappropriate comments about oral sex, which made the complainant feel sick.

“She took hold of the complainant’s hand and put it on the defendant’s left breast – she could feel her padded bra.”

On a third occasion on 5 October White again made inappropriate comments about oral sex to another prisoner.

“She gave her a bear hug and the defendant pushed her hips towards her with such force that the complainant could feel his penis,” said Miss Dangerfield.

Thompson drew a life sentence for his crimes along with his brief reign of terror at the women’s prison…he has to serve 9 1/2 years before he’s eligible for parole.

I’ll just state upfront that my personal view is that transgenderism is mostly a sexual perversion drafting in the slipstream of an extremely rare yet trendy mental disorder. For every one adult suffering from some kind of definable confusion about their own gender, there are a dozen who will demand to have their balls waxed or insist on playing on girls’s athletic teams or using women’s bathrooms. That society has allowed this to take root is a lasting shame to Western Civilization…or the mangy, scrofulous remnant of that once magnificent edifice that dominates today. It is one thing to go along with this madness in day-to-day life, it is another thing entirely to let the felons set the condition of their incarceration. Prisons are not there for the self-actualization of felons. Their feelings are not the objective, the objective is them a) completing their sentence without b) killing or injuring staff or other inmates. That Biden can’t grasp that elementary concept shows he’s more unsuited for the Presidency than Trump on his worst day.


_


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Putting their bodies on the line?  They're only doing that because the NCAA gives them a path to the NFL.  How many of these kids would even go to college if it weren't for football or basketball?  Football players would have NO path.  What percentage are 1-and-done in basketball?  There's a great line from the move School Ties where Brendan Fraser tells the headmaster of the high school, "you used me for football... I'll use you to get into Harvard."  It's a mutually beneficial relationship.  If we offer you free or discounted college, all the respective perks, etc. and you play football or hoop, the NFL/NBA is a benefit... but let's be honest... most of them are there for that dream.  Worst case scenario, they walk out educated.  We shouldn't punish the NCAA for making money.  Those programs (basketball & football) fund so many others that I see nothing wrong with profiting.  College sports provide perks that are difficult to quantify.  It's the same as idiot, liberals that resent large companies like Amazon for being successful.  Those guys hung their nuts out, did something nobody else did and they won.  Don't hate Bezos because he's wealthy and can do whatever he wants.  Hate him because he's short, bald, ugly and can STILL do whatever he wants.
> 
> The NCAA may be something of a cesspool, but bribing your kid into USC isn't anything new.


They're "paid" tuition costs, room and board and they get food money from illegal payments from boosters or agents paying their family members.
They receive this to work as athletes. 
Of course, all the adults making billions and promising them "the dream" know that this is not the case for 90%+ of them, who end up without an education and without life skills. (Those that do make the NFL end up broke and with broken bodies anyway, but that's a different subject).
The kids should negotiate salaries.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> They're "paid" tuition costs, room and board and they get food money from illegal payments from boosters or agents paying their family members.
> They receive this to work as athletes.
> Of course, all the adults making billions and promising them "the dream" know that this is not the case for 90%+ of them, who end up without an education and without life skills. (Those that do make the NFL end up broke and with broken bodies anyway, but that's a different subject).
> The kids should negotiate salaries.


Were you sober during this abortion of a post?  "... all the adults making billions and promising them the dream..."?  So now the students are just gullible, innocent victims being used by the man?  Good Lord... save the bullshit.  Not ONE player in the NFL didn't know ramming his head, full speed into another human being, going full speed, was safe.  They traded their health for the fame, glory and money.  I'll bet most of them would do it again, too.  College sports is a choice.  And no, the "kids" shouldn't be negotiating anything... let alone a salary.  They get to do that when they're professionals.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Were you sober during this abortion of a post?  "... all the adults making billions and promising them the dream..."?  So now the students are just gullible, innocent victims being used by the man?  Good Lord... save the bullshit.  Not ONE player in the NFL didn't know ramming his head, full speed into another human being, going full speed, was safe.  They traded their health for the fame, glory and money.  I'll bet most of them would do it again, too.  College sports is a choice.  And no, the "kids" shouldn't be negotiating anything... let alone a salary.  They get to do that when they're professionals.


Yes they should and they probably soon will.
Working for room and board while the coach and the networks and the shoe companies make millions ain’t gonna fly much longer.
You have trouble with progress, don’t you? Does miscegenation still bum you out?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes they should and they probably soon will.
> Working for room and board while the coach and the networks and the shoe companies make millions ain’t gonna fly much longer.
> You have trouble with progress, don’t you? Does miscegenation still bum you out?


Loathing successful people and companies is not "progress".  Who do you think employs the masses?  Who do you think financially supports charity organizations and programs for the under served?  You're the one that will resent a surgeon making $500k a year and say "too much money... not necessary."  Then you'll stand around, 10-years from now, with whatever mutilated form of genitalia you possess today, in your hand, and wonder why the quality of physicians has dropped when the academic elite say it's no longer worth the schooling, debt and sacrifice for $150k a year.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289150, member: 3299"

Which of you idiots don’t think D1 basketball and football players 
should get paid?

Of course they should.

/QUOTE

*Universities and such are for higher learning, they were NOT
designed to be a " For Profit " Sports conduit that feeds professional 
sports...

My suggestion would be to eliminate ALL sports at the University 
" and such " Level if this crap goes any further......

You want to play " Professional " Sports and receive a pay check, then
go straight to " Professional " Sports....

Talk about Idiocy ......Holy Crap...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289190, member: 3299"

The shoe fit and you put it on. 
*Fuck..*

Of course they should be paid. 
*You....*

They are the labor around which organizations 
(the NCAAA, the particular institution, the TV networks) 
build billion-dollar empires. 
*You stupid Horses Ass.....*

How does a coach make $5m and the kid make the price of tuition? 
*Dumb Da Da Dumb You are....*

When his job is to play football or basketball for 40+ hours a week, plus travel?
*You love the smell of fecal matter in the morning...don't you....*

/QUOTE


*Bypass schooling and go straight to Professional Sports, as a matter of fact *
*" Messy " Financial...how about you start up a ( C ) League just for the *
*whiny fucks who want to be paid ....meanwhile America will continue*
*on with the Intellectual Growth that is sadly needed in ALL of the *
*Universities and such so we can weed out the " Dumbed Down " Idiots *
*such as yourself.....*
*Hell, look what you imbeciles accomplished ....you elected a complete *
*loser who based ALL of his eight years of policies on his oratory skills...*
*That's right, for eight years we had the " Cadillac Man " sellin his shit*
*to the dumbed down left ...and YOU fools ate up the shit and praised*
*him for the corruption and failures he brought this Nation.*
*We can only Hope that the Current POTUS will expose enough of his*
*criminal acts and facilitate a radical Change in America for the better...!*

*By the way....who's Social Security Numbers put him thru school....Hmmm.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 289475, member: 5204"

Loathing successful people and companies is not "progress".  Who do you think employs the masses?  
Who do you think financially supports charity organizations and programs for the under served?  
You're the one that will resent a surgeon making $500k a year and say "too much money... not necessary."  
Then you'll stand around, 10-years from now, with whatever mutilated form of genitalia you possess 
today, in your hand, and wonder why the quality of physicians has dropped when the academic elite 
say it's no longer worth the schooling, debt and sacrifice for $150k a year.

/QUOTE



*
*


*Ooooooow.....that one hurt little " Messy's " " Gruesome Groin " over the Internet....

The Outlaw ripped the bandages off and exposed the Bloody TRUTH !

Now that was a " Mic Drop "......!





*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

*BOOM...............!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Working for room and board..


Exactly who is working for room and board?


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Exactly who is working for room and board?


the college athletes. room, board and tuition...but the tuition doesn't mean anything for most because they spend 40 hours a week on their sport.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Loathing successful people and companies is not "progress".  Who do you think employs the masses?  Who do you think financially supports charity organizations and programs for the under served?  You're the one that will resent a surgeon making $500k a year and say "too much money... not necessary."  Then you'll stand around, 10-years from now, with whatever mutilated form of genitalia you possess today, in your hand, and wonder why the quality of physicians has dropped when the academic elite say it's no longer worth the schooling, debt and sacrifice for $150k a year.


I understand you don't want college athletes to get paid by the billionaire corporations and you probably don't want factory workers to get raises from the billion dollar companies.
Those are choices you get to make. Siding with the exploiters. 
And what does that have to do with high-paid doctors? All the money is in real estate, finance, tech, energy, insurance and entertainment anyways, so who cares about a lousy $500K per year? I think surgeons who only make that much are probably doing it for the love of helping people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> the college athletes. room, board and tuition...but the tuition doesn't mean anything for most because they spend 40 hours a week on their sport.


Glad you caught yourself otherwise I would have had to point out another mistake of yours.

I doubt if these athletes are spending 40 hours a week on their sport though.  Currently the NCAA only allows two hours per day, add in weights for an hour or two and that's not close to 40. Remember, the season is not the entire school year so that time is less in the off season.

But still, I do think some type of compensation needs to happen. But once you open Pandoras Box all the other sports/athletes will want theirs as well. Right now the elite athletes have a Golden Goose but if they are not careful they will kill it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand you don't want college athletes to get paid by the billionaire corporations and you probably don't want factory workers to get raises from the billion dollar companies.
> Those are choices you get to make. Siding with the exploiters.
> And what does that have to do with high-paid doctors? All the money is in real estate, finance, tech, energy, insurance and entertainment anyways, so who cares about a lousy $500K per year? I think surgeons who only make that much are probably doing it for the love of helping people.


Seriously ... how old are you? You claim to be so much older then me but yet you're still working? Did you make some bad investments and now you need yo dig yourself out of the hole you created?


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously ... how old are you? You claim to be so much older then me but yet you're still working? Did you make some bad investments and now you need yo dig yourself out of the hole you created?


Wtf else would i do? No hole, no bad investments.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf else would i do? No hole, no bad investments.


You call yourself cyclist? There are roads to ride in France... 

So what branch did you serve in?


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> the college athletes. room, board and tuition...
> but the tuition doesn't mean anything for most because
> they spend 40 hours a week on their sport.


*Where did you go to school ?*

*Mongolia.....*

*ura f@ckin Idiot.........*


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You call yourself cyclist? There are roads to ride in France...
> 
> So what branch did you serve in?


I’ve ridden in New Zealand and Vietnam but not Europe.
Never been in the service. 
Just a hippy/druggy/yuppie! Now old!


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289598, member: 3299"

I understand you don't want college athletes to get paid
*NO I Don't...........*



by the billionaire corporations and you probably don't want factory
workers to get raises from the billion dollar companies.
Those are choices you get to make. Siding with the exploiters.
And what does that have to do with high-paid doctors?
All the money is in real estate, finance, tech, energy, insurance and
entertainment anyways, so who cares about a lousy $500K per year?
I think surgeons who only make that much are probably doing it
for the love of helping people.[

/QUOTE

*You ain't got shit.....
You're dumb as a Rock.....

Your logic train is that of a 30 year Govt hack.
You may have a retirement and some Real Estate...
But you ain't got a lick of sense about you....
I don't even think you made 1 year of Jr College....
And that's giving you credit for a counselor who 
pitied your sorry ass out of HS.....








Look real hard Birdbrain and that you messin with reality.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 289598, member: 3299"
> 
> I understand you don't want college athletes to get paid
> *NO I Don't...........*
> ...


English is clearly not your first language, yet another reason it’s clear that you’re Ukrainian or Russian.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I’ve ridden in New Zealand and Vietnam but not Europe.
> Never been in the service.
> Just a hippy/druggy/yuppie! Now old!


Shouldn't you have served in Nam'?


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Shouldn't you have served in Nam'?


I’m not that old.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m not that old.


But you posted you were "way older" then me.. so you lied to try yo make a point. I see...


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But you posted you were "way older" then me.. so you lied to try yo make a point. I see...


You don’t seem to be 50 and I’m 60. I was, of course, speculating that I’m way older but there’s no way for me to know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Loathing successful people and companies is not "progress".  Who do you think employs the masses?  Who do you think financially supports charity organizations and programs for the under served?  You're the one that will resent a surgeon making $500k a year and say "too much money... not necessary."  Then you'll stand around, 10-years from now, with whatever mutilated form of genitalia you possess today, in your hand, and wonder why the quality of physicians has dropped when the academic elite say it's no longer worth the schooling, debt and sacrifice for $150k a year.


Who is John Galt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

[


messy said:


> Yes they should and they probably soon will.
> Working for room and board while the coach and the networks and the shoe companies make millions ain’t gonna fly much longer.
> You have trouble with progress, don’t you? Does miscegenation still bum you out?


maybe minimum wage will do eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

*Drag Queen Story Hour for Young Children Celebrated as Part of LGBTQ ‘Big Read’ Event*





FREDERIC J. BROWN/AFP/Getty Images
DR. SUSAN BERRY23 Sep 20191,222
4:17
*The Hartford Public Library in Connecticut will host two Drag Queen Story Hour events Saturday as part of the library’s celebration of its LGBTQ “Big Read” campaign.*

The controversial drag queen events have stirred tensions in many cities throughout the country, such as Chula Vista, California, where an LGBT-activist city official said groups protesting the event were people who hold “white supremacist beliefs.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand you don't want college athletes to get paid by the billionaire corporations and you probably don't want factory workers to get raises from the billion dollar companies.
> Those are choices you get to make. Siding with the exploiters.
> And what does that have to do with high-paid doctors? All the money is in real estate, finance, tech, energy, insurance and entertainment anyways, so who cares about a lousy $500K per year? I think surgeons who only make that much are probably doing it for the love of helping people.


I probably don't want?  Don't tell me what you think I want.  Should I assume you're one of the jackasses that thinks paying someone $15/hr, as a 'minimum' wage, won't result in companies laying off 4 people so 2 can go from $9 to $15.  Or should I not do that?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I probably don't want?  Don't tell me what you think I want.  Should I assume you're one of the jackasses that thinks paying someone $15/hr, as a 'minimum' wage, won't result in companies laying off 4 people so 2 can go from $9 to $15.  Or should I not do that?


Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


It's not terrible... it's life, and life isn't always fair in everyone's opinion.  You're a socialist... if not a communist.  Maybe you need to live somewhere they don't reward education, effort and sacrifice.  The old U.S. of A. maybe too much of a meanie for you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


So how much do you make again and what is it thst you do?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


Nobody is forcing anyone to work. If one is not getting paid what one thinks they are worth, one should find another job, after all it is a free country.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nobody is forcing anyone to work. If one is not getting paid what one thinks they are worth, one should find another job, after all it is a free country.


It's funny how all you middle class people worship wealth and hate the poor. I'm so curious what that's about.
We long ago established, here in America, the need for a minimum wage. You don't like it, do you?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So how much do you make again and what is it thst you do?


You first. you're a contractor, right?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not terrible... it's life, and life isn't always fair in everyone's opinion.  You're a socialist... if not a communist.  Maybe you need to live somewhere they don't reward education, effort and sacrifice.  The old U.S. of A. maybe too much of a meanie for you.


You don't like the minimum wage? I'm a commie; I like it. Why would I move; we have a minimum wage  here, which is good. And I was in a union at 15 (lied about my age) making $3.60 an hour. Wage protections rule.
You like the U.S. of A. of the 19th century? What, have you been asleep for 150 years?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You first. you're a contractor, right?


So me first but you know what I do already... gotta love your thought process.

What is it that you do again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't like the minimum wage? I'm a commie; I like it. Why would I move; we have a minimum wage  here, which is good. And I was in a union at 15 (lied about my age) making $3.60 an hour. Wage protections rule.
> You like the U.S. of A. of the 19th century? What, have you been asleep for 150 years?


The way you view things is strange... you really like putting words into people mouths. Is that your default comeback?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't like the minimum wage? I'm a commie; I like it. Why would I move; we have a minimum wage  here, which is good. And I was in a union at 15 (lied about my age) making $3.60 an hour. Wage protections rule.
> You like the U.S. of A. of the 19th century? What, have you been asleep for 150 years?


The last time I worked hourly, I was making close to $80/hour, but as a contractor with no benefits.  I even had to petition HR for my 20-year award (the Corporation included the time us contractors worked toward those awards, since so many of upper management were technically part-time contractors).


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So me first but you know what I do already... gotta love your thought process.
> 
> What is it that you do again?


Lawyer.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The way you view things is strange... you really like putting words into people mouths. Is that your default comeback?


I was directly responsive to Outlaw’s post.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> English is clearly not your first language, yet another
> reason it’s clear that you’re Ukrainian or Russian.



*Oops I dropped a ( 's ).....oh my.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


Then get another fucking job.

How much do you make?
How much does your lowest paid employee make?
I am sure you could give your lowest paid employee one of your houses since they might not own even one and you say you have a few.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It's funny how all you middle class people worship wealth and hate the poor. I'm so curious what that's about.
> We long ago established, here in America, the need for a minimum wage. You don't like it, do you?


It's funny how you assume more than you know...you fucking jackass.
I started in construction doing labor for $10.00 an hour.
I learned a trade and I got a raise.
I worked hard and got my state contractors license and made more money.
I've worked hard and moved up the pay scale, because I was worth it.
Now I get paid more money than I can spend.
What I don't like is your arrogant bullshit.
Now run along you socialist, politically correct, judgmental asswipe.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Lawyer.


*You are not a Lawyer.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't like the minimum wage? I'm a commie;
> I like it. Why would I move; we have a minimum wage
> here, which is good. And I was in a union at 15 (lied about my age)
> making $3.60 an hour. Wage protections rule.
> ...


*1920's....*
*Your kind of Propaganda....*

*




*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's funny how you assume more than you know...you fucking jackass.
> I started in construction doing labor for $10.00 an hour.
> I learned a trade and I got a raise.
> I worked hard and got my state contractors license and made more money.
> ...


So you don’t like the minimum wage either? You and your angry boys on here want to return to a century ago?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then get another fucking job.
> 
> How much do you make?
> How much does your lowest paid employee make?
> I am sure you could give your lowest paid employee one of your houses since they might not own even one and you say you have a few.


I make about 20 times what my lowest earning employee makes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289756, member: 3299"

So you don’t like the minimum wage either? 
You and your angry boys on here want to return to a century ago?
*No.....it appears YOU do...!*

/QUOTE


*Your other " Character " likes to frequent these...*
*A Russian one for your diversity...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I make about 20 times what my lowest earning employee makes.


*Yep you are a Communist.....*

*Approx salary of a Lawyer $ 141,890.00/20 = $ 7094.50*

*You're a Filthy Scrooge to your employee's ....!*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yep you are a Communist.....*
> 
> *Approx salary of a Lawyer $ 141,890.00/20 = $ 7094.50*
> 
> *You're a Filthy Scrooge to your employee's ....!*


I haven’t made that little since I was about 30 years old.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Lawyer.


Partner?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Partner?


Owner. 5 other lawyers work for me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Owner. 5 other lawyers work for me.


Nice. Do you employee PAs? Do you sub out any resources?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I make about 20 times what my lowest earning employee makes.


That’s ok?
Who sets the bar?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I haven’t made that little since I was about 30 years old.


*Even worse......pitchforks and torches are Communist change.*
*You should be paying 50% ...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Owner. 5 other lawyers work for me.


*You are not an owner, let alone a Lawyer....*
*Go on....*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> So you don’t like the minimum wage either? You and your angry boys on here want to return to a century ago?


There you go again assuming...or worse you're a lying sack of shit...
Minimum wage is fine. I've always made more than the minimum wage.
When I was young & needed more money, I worked harder, learned new skills or found a new job that paid me more.
Simple really. Even you should understand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I make about 20 times what my lowest earning employee makes.


Big fuckin' deal...
Yet, with all that money, you still come off as an arrogant narcissistic asswipe punk.
You're pathetic.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Big fuckin' deal...
> Yet, with all that money, you still come off as an arrogant narcissistic asswipe punk.
> You're pathetic.


You’re the asshole that’s against the minimum wage.
Selfish greedy prick. This is America, dammit.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again assuming...or worse you're a lying sack of shit...
> Minimum wage is fine. I've always made more than the minimum wage.
> When I was young & needed more money, I worked harder, learned new skills or found a new job that paid me more.
> Simple really. Even you should understand.


Tell that to all those who aren’t as industrious as you...tell them they shouldn’t make a lousy $15 per hour minimum wage. If you liked it then, then do the math on inflation and see if that’s not an ok number.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I make about 20 times what my lowest earning employee makes.


Do you pay your entry level employees a salary or hourly? PAs?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I haven’t made that little since I was about 30 years old.


I was making about that in my last full-time job over 20 years ago, plus I got the usual benefits and a quirk of our contract with the Army authorized me to get time-and-a-half for overtime even though I was technically "salaried".  My part-time contracting pay in a job before that would have come out to more than that if I had worked the full 2000-hour year or more - and I did that one year so they made me become a fulltime hourly employee for the next year.  Those were the good times - 10 minutes to work (and no freeway traffic!), interesting project (pocket-sized* chemical weapons detector) and basically no pressure from upper management as long as the customer was happy.

*BDUs have big pockets.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re the asshole that’s against the minimum wage.
> Selfish greedy prick. This is America, dammit.


*You and Micheal Jackson had something in common....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good response. If a full-time employee makes $600 per week from a company whose CEO makes $100K per week, that’s terrible. You’re so right.


Poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It's funny how all you middle class people worship wealth and hate the poor. I'm so curious what that's about.
> We long ago established, here in America, the need for a minimum wage. You don't like it, do you?


You like using the government to take away an individuals right to negotiate their own individual labor cost and benefits package.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't like the minimum wage? I'm a commie; I like it. Why would I move; we have a minimum wage  here, which is good. And I was in a union at 15 (lied about my age) making $3.60 an hour. Wage protections rule.
> You like the U.S. of A. of the 19th century? What, have you been asleep for 150 years?


min wage.  The unions justification for higher wages than.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Lawyer.


I’ve read your post.  Poser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re the asshole that’s against the minimum wage.
> Selfish greedy prick. This is America, dammit.


You're a fucking liar!

Where did I ever say that?

Some folks need unions, some folks are self starters
Some folks lack ambition and are fine with making "minimum" wage


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ve read your post.  Poser.


That’s what I meant. I misspelled it.
Not lawyer. Poser. Back in the day I was a box boy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


>


When in doubt, run for the symbols! What a loser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


>


We are! Impeachment inquiry. That's America. What's this about, again? I know the last one was because WJC lied about a blow job. How about this one?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s what I meant. I misspelled it.
> Not lawyer. Poser. Back in the day I was a box boy.


So do you pay your entry level employees a salary or hourly? PAs?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> When in doubt, run for the symbols!
> What a loser.



*Triggered you again...........*
*Damn that was easy.....*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> We are! Impeachment inquiry. That's America. What's this about, again? I know the last one was because WJC lied about a blow job. How about this one?


Drag Mueller back out again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> We are! Impeachment inquiry. That's America. What's this about, again? I know the last one was because WJC lied about a blow job. How about this one?


I am sure it was the only time BJ lied.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> When in doubt, run for the symbols! What a loser.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Drag Mueller back out again.


This is about Mueller? I don’t think so. That was obstruction of justice. We will see if that gets brought up in the inquiry, but this is primarily about bribing Ukraine to investigate his main opponent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> This is about Mueller? I don’t think so. That was obstruction of justice. We will see if that gets brought up in the inquiry, but this is primarily about bribing Ukraine to investigate his main opponent.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Courage, big fella.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Courage, big fella.


Yawn.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> This is about Mueller? I don’t think so. That was obstruction of justice. We will see if that gets brought up in the inquiry, but this is primarily about bribing Ukraine to investigate his main opponent.


Just like it was about the Russians. You haven't figured it out yet have you...

Btw, do you pay your entry level employees hourly or salary? PAs?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just like it was about the Russians. You haven't figured it out yet have you...
> 
> Btw, do you pay your entry level employees hourly or salary? PAs?


Everybody salary. Health insurance. 401(K).

Nothing to figure out.

 Buncha Trump guys went to jail for lying. Mueller left it to Congress to pursue obstruction. Didn’t have sufficient evidence of collusion to pursue Trump...but had some!

Now we have a different issue. The Senate asked unanimously today to see the whistleblower complaint. 

You can pretend it’s all nothing. That’s what you dumb people all do. 

Remind me who on Hillary’s staff went to jail?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody salary. Health insurance. 401(K).
> 
> Nothing to figure out.
> 
> ...


This post will not age well.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody salary. Health insurance. 401(K).
> 
> Nothing to figure out.
> 
> ...


I know, she and Bill are squeaky clean, just ask the McDougals. 

So what's the entry level salary? 80k, 100k? Do you keep everything in house or do you sub out?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I know, she and Bill are squeaky clean, just ask the McDougals.
> 
> So what's the entry level salary? 80k, 100k? Do you keep everything in house or do you sub out?


Just 5 lawyers and 2 support staff. Accounting and bill paying and payroll are outsourced.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post will not age well.


Keep dreaming. 
These are just facts. Don’t be mad.
Show me what isn’t a fact.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post will not age well.


Why?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

So


messy said:


> Just 5 lawyers and 2 support staff. Accounting and bill paying and payroll are outsourced.


 So no real entry level jobs then?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So
> 
> So no real entry level jobs then?


Nope. Lawyers and two clerical staff.
No file clerks any more because no paper files.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> This is about Mueller? I don’t think so. That was obstruction of justice. We will see if that gets brought up in the inquiry, but this is primarily about bribing Ukraine to investigate his main opponent.


Do you know what an impeachable offense is?
Hint, this ain’t it.
Who is in charge of impeachment?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It's funny how all you middle class people worship wealth and hate the poor. I'm so curious what that's about.
> We long ago established, here in America, the need for a minimum wage. You don't like it, do you?


Worship the wealthy?  That's not the problem.  You hating the wealthy is the problem... and thinking THEY should pay others because they're poor.  Like THEY need to be punished.  Nobody has a problem with minimum wage... but minimum wage is minimum for a reason.  It's not meant for sloths... it's meant for entry level workers and kids washing dishes on weekends.  So you want to push down on the top and push up on the bottom... making us all closer... more as one... as in socialism.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> We are! Impeachment inquiry. That's America. What's this about, again? I know the last one was because WJC lied about a blow job. How about this one?


This is about libtards realizing the democratic candidates are a complete fucking joke and you'd better find another way to get Trump because you've already lost 2020.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> This is about Mueller? I don’t think so. That was obstruction of justice. We will see if that gets brought up in the inquiry, but this is primarily about bribing Ukraine to investigate his main opponent.


I think you mean "this is primarily about distracting from Biden Jr. making $300 million for his "services".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody salary. Health insurance. 401(K).
> 
> Nothing to figure out.
> 
> ...



It is nothing... because the whistle blower hasn't seen the script!  You see, all you libtards have done is go after Trump, day and night, for over 3 years now.  Any and every possible way.  Why?  Because you can't get over losing.  Furthermore, someone outside of your geriatric candidates has realized you'll lose again and this is all you have.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep dreaming.
> These are just facts. Don’t be mad.
> Show me what isn’t a fact.


You clowns keep talking about Russian Collusion... which isn't a fact.  You've been told time and time again.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> It is nothing... because the whistle blower hasn't seen the script!  You see, all you libtards have done is go after Trump, day and night, for over 3 years now.  Any and every possible way.  Why?  Because you can't get over losing.  Furthermore, someone outside of your geriatric candidates has realized you'll lose again and this is all you have.


You don’t really believe that, do you? How many of his closest guys went to jail? His own lawyer? His national security adviser? You ever seen anything like it? No, you haven’t. 
And this new conversation? Are you kidding me?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you mean "this is primarily about distracting from Biden Jr. making $300 million for his "services".


Nice try. There’s a reason you call yourself Outlaw.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Worship the wealthy?  That's not the problem.  You hating the wealthy is the problem... and thinking THEY should pay others because they're poor.  Like THEY need to be punished.  Nobody has a problem with minimum wage... but minimum wage is minimum for a reason.  It's not meant for sloths... it's meant for entry level workers and kids washing dishes on weekends.  So you want to push down on the top and push up on the bottom... making us all closer... more as one... as in socialism.


You’re on drugs if you think a $15 per hour wage pushes us closer together. You’re just greedy and selfish, is all.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t really believe that, do you? How many of his closest guys went to jail? His own lawyer? His national security adviser? You ever seen anything like it? No, you haven’t.
> And this new conversation? Are you kidding me?


So you want to put someone in jail for a crime committed by someone else?  Oh wait, you're a liberal.  Of course you do!


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> So you want to put someone in jail for a crime committed by someone else?  Oh wait, you're a liberal.  Of course you do!


Nope, I don’t.
But you might say a lawyer going to jail for doing his client’s bidding is an example of what you’re describing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re on drugs if you think a $15 per hour wage pushes us closer together. You’re just greedy and selfish, is all.


You don't increase minimum wage, overnight, by 50%.  You're paid what you're worth... period.  You idiotic liberals need to stop thinking you can just throw money at every problem like it's going to solve it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try. There’s a reason you call yourself Outlaw.


You libs spend every waking moment looking for a reason to get Trump out.  You want to impeach Kavanaugh for a sexual assault the "victim" said never happened.  Did you read what I just wrote?  SHE SAID IT NEVER HAPPENED!  Yet THAT'S good enough for you libtards!  Convict him!  LMAO!  You fuckers are so sad and pathetic that even liberals with a double digit IQ think you've fucked this up beyond repair.  Trump is going to win 2020 and moments like THIS are why.  You want to impeach Kavanaugh because of allegations that never happened and you now want to impeach Trump because of something a "whistle blower" didn't even hear.  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope, I don’t.
> But you might say a lawyer going to jail for doing his client’s bidding is an example of what you’re describing.


Cohen went to jail for shit he did on his own... not because of something Trump may have asked or told him to do.  Clown.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Cohen went to jail for shit he did on his own... not because of something Trump may have asked or told him to do.  Clown.


That seems unlikely.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You libs spend every waking moment looking for a reason to get Trump out.  You want to impeach Kavanaugh for a sexual assault the "victim" said never happened.  Did you read what I just wrote?  SHE SAID IT NEVER HAPPENED!  Yet THAT'S good enough for you libtards!  Convict him!  LMAO!  You fuckers are so sad and pathetic that even liberals with a double digit IQ think you've fucked this up beyond repair.  Trump is going to win 2020 and moments like THIS are why.  You want to impeach Kavanaugh because of allegations that never happened and you now want to impeach Trump because of something a "whistle blower" didn't even hear.  LMAO!


You must be talking to somebody else about Kavanaugh, not me. 
The Senate asked unanimously for the whistleblower report today. Unanimously. 
Trump said “perfect conversation...I pressured them about Biden...” Watch it yourself. 
Keep trying though. Iran/Contra, Watergate, your kind always says the same stuff.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> That seems unlikely.


Nobody cares if you think it's unlikely.  Those are the facts.  He went to jail for tax fraud and bank fraud.  None of that has anything to do with Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You must be talking to somebody else about Kavanaugh, not me.
> The Senate asked unanimously for the whistleblower report today. Unanimously.
> Trump said “perfect conversation...I pressured them about Biden...” Watch it yourself.
> Keep trying though. Iran/Contra, Watergate, your kind always says the same stuff.


No, you're just another libtard.  I'm talking to you.  You losers want Kavanaugh impeached because you know you're losing the Supreme Court.  Ruth "Larry King" B.G. has 1 foot in the grave.  And you and your party want Kavanaugh gone even though he's being accused of sexual assault on a woman that says it never happened.

The whistle blower wasn't privy to the conversation Trump had.  It's some left leaning moron speculating on 2nd hand information from someone spying on Trump.  Your party must be so proud.  The Senate wants the transcripts because it'll be the final nail in your liberal coffin.  Biden's little druggie, criminal son was paid $50k a month for a job he wasn't qualified to do.  Don't tell me the Biden family isn't corrupt.

Stop embarrassing yourselves.  All you're doing is ensuring Trump's 2nd term.  You lost... get over it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't increase minimum wage, overnight, by 50%.  You're paid what you're worth... period.  You idiotic liberals need to stop thinking you can just throw money at every problem like it's going to solve it.


Some of that money always ends up in some liberals pocket.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep dreaming.
> These are just facts. Don’t be mad.
> Show me what isn’t a fact.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't increase minimum wage, overnight, by 50%.  You're paid what you're worth... period.  You idiotic liberals need to stop thinking you can just throw money at every problem like it's going to solve it.


*In Seattle, Minimum Wage Hike Comes at a Cost to Some Workers*
*Advocates say higher incomes help low-wage employees, but one new report suggests the reality is more complicated.*
BY ALAN GREENBLATT | JANUARY 2019

Nothing is free, especially things that cost money. That may sound blindingly obvious, but the idea that Seattle’s minimum-wage increases have come at a significant cost to some workers has generated a fair amount of controversy.

Seattle was at the vanguard of the movement to increase the minimum wage to levels as high as $15 an hour. Researchers at the University of Washington have been studying the effects on employment as the wage has gradually ticked up. What they have found is that low-income workers who log longer hours and are more experienced have seen a boost in pay, but those with less experience are finding fewer jobs open to them.

A long line of studies about the minimum wage has revealed that it can drive down employment at the low end of the wage scale, but those losses are made up for by increases in higher-paying jobs. The University of Washington findings, however, suggest that there’s some merit to the usual complaint that gets lodged against minimum-wage hikes -- that they’re not only expensive for employers, but threaten to cut the first rung on the career ladder out from under teenagers or others just getting their start in the labor market. “The evidence that we’re picking up is consistent,” says Jacob Vigdor, an economist at the University of Washington. “We’re pricing out low-skill workers.”

https://www.governing.com/topics/mgmt/gov-seattle-minimum-wage-hike-study-small-businesses.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Lawyers and two clerical staff.
> No file clerks any more because no paper files.


So you must pay your clerks well... 100k?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you must pay your clerks well... 100k?


75. They're called  "legal assistants," but it's clerical. How much do you pay yours?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *In Seattle, Minimum Wage Hike Comes at a Cost to Some Workers*
> *Advocates say higher incomes help low-wage employees, but one new report suggests the reality is more complicated.*
> BY ALAN GREENBLATT | JANUARY 2019
> 
> ...


Sounds like those businesses aren't going to grow. Dumb. They've already received tax cuts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like those businesses aren't going to grow. Dumb. They've already received tax cuts.


How about some Fries U analysis?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about some Fries U analysis?


Figure it out. Have you ever run a business?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> 75. They're called  "legal assistants," but it's clerical. How much do you pay yours?


I don't have legal assistants.... I pay my guys between 18 and 30. I'm not rich like you...


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't have legal assistants.... I pay my guys between 18 and 30. I'm not rich like you...


Keep working hard. Maybe your business will grow.
Eli Broad started somewhere.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you're just another libtard.  I'm talking to you.  You losers want Kavanaugh impeached because you know you're losing the Supreme Court.  Ruth "Larry King" B.G. has 1 foot in the grave.  And you and your party want Kavanaugh gone even though he's being accused of sexual assault on a woman that says it never happened.
> 
> The whistle blower wasn't privy to the conversation Trump had.  It's some left leaning moron speculating on 2nd hand information from someone spying on Trump.  Your party must be so proud.  The Senate wants the transcripts because it'll be the final nail in your liberal coffin.  Biden's little druggie, criminal son was paid $50k a month for a job he wasn't qualified to do.  Don't tell me the Biden family isn't corrupt.
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourselves.  All you're doing is ensuring Trump's 2nd term.  You lost... get over it.


Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself.


That sounds so funny coming from you.. LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you're just another libtard.  I'm talking to you.  You losers want Kavanaugh impeached because you know you're losing the Supreme Court.  Ruth "Larry King" B.G. has 1 foot in the grave.  And you and your party want Kavanaugh gone even though he's being accused of sexual assault on a woman that says it never happened.
> 
> The whistle blower wasn't privy to the conversation Trump had.  It's some left leaning moron speculating on 2nd hand information from someone spying on Trump.  Your party must be so proud.  The Senate wants the transcripts because it'll be the final nail in your liberal coffin.  Biden's little druggie, criminal son was paid $50k a month for a job he wasn't qualified to do.  Don't tell me the Biden family isn't corrupt.
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourselves.  All you're doing is ensuring Trump's 2nd term.  You lost... get over it.


We now see the conversation, don't we? So why don't you repeat your lying second paragraph. I like the second sentence. Keep trying, "Outlaw."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Figure it out. Have you ever run a business?


Yes.  Not much figuring with labor cost.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> We now see the conversation, don't we?
> So why don't you repeat your lying second paragraph.
> I like the second sentence.
> Keep trying, "Outlaw."


*I don't see your point....you are cornered with Lies...*
*Your party pushed a FALSE narrative...That is a FELONY !*
*Yet you want MORE pain....oh well...here it comes...*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't see your point....you are cornered with Lies...*
> *Your party pushed a FALSE narrative...That is a FELONY !*
> *Yet you want MORE pain....oh well...here it comes...*


Read the transcript


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Read the transcript



*Oh I did..." Dumb as a Rock " ...I did..*

*




*

*That's gotta hurt...!*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

… The United States has been very, very good to Ukraine, " Trump says. “I wouldn’t say that it’s reciprocal necessarily because things are happening that are not good, but the United States has been very, very good to Ukraine.”  

After Zelensky responds, Trump’s _very next comments_ deal with investigations he’d like to see. The first involves the Russia investigation by Robert S. Mueller III and CrowdStrike, a U.S.-based Internet security company that initially analyzed the breach of the Democratic National Committee’s servers in 2016 and pointed to two hacker groups believed to be linked to Russia.

“I would like you to do us a favor, though, because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it," Trump said, in reference to those investigations.

“Whatever you can do, it’s very important that you do it if that’s possible,” Trump says of CrowdStrike.

Trump soon adds: “The other thing: There’s a lot of talk about Biden’s son, that Biden stopped the prosecution, and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can so with the Attorney General would be great. ... It sounds horrible to me.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> … The United States has been very, very good to Ukraine, " Trump says. “I wouldn’t say that it’s reciprocal necessarily because things are happening that are not good, but the United States has been very, very good to Ukraine.”
> 
> After Zelensky responds, Trump’s _very next comments_ deal with investigations he’d like to see. The first involves the Russia investigation by Robert S. Mueller III and CrowdStrike, a U.S.-based Internet security company that initially analyzed the breach of the Democratic National Committee’s servers in 2016 and pointed to two hacker groups believed to be linked to Russia.
> 
> ...


You are hilarious!

Keep posting this stuff, it's great!


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> … The United States has been very, very good to Ukraine, " Trump says. “I wouldn’t say that it’s reciprocal necessarily because things are happening that are not good, but the United States has been very, very good to Ukraine.”
> 
> After Zelensky responds, Trump’s _very next comments_ deal with investigations he’d like to see. The first involves the Russia investigation by Robert S. Mueller III and CrowdStrike, a U.S.-based Internet security company that initially analyzed the breach of the Democratic National Committee’s servers in 2016 and pointed to two hacker groups believed to be linked to Russia.
> 
> ...



*Now you're moving on to finger chopping....You just don't learn....*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like those businesses aren't going to grow. Dumb. They've already received tax cuts.


Sounds like you once again speculating, assuming and making stuff up to fit your narrative.

from the same article:
A long line of studies about the minimum wage has revealed that it can drive down employment at the low end of the wage scale, but those losses are made up for by increases in higher-paying jobs. The University of Washington findings, however, suggest that there’s some merit to the usual complaint that gets lodged against minimum-wage hikes -- that they’re not only expensive for employers, but threaten to cut the first rung on the career ladder out from under teenagers or others just getting their start in the labor market. “The evidence that we’re picking up is consistent,” says Jacob Vigdor, an economist at the University of Washington. “We’re pricing out low-skill workers.”





https://www.governing.com/topics/mgmt/gov-seattle-minimum-wage-hike-study-small-businesses.html


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like you once again speculating, assuming and making stuff up to fit your narrative.
> 
> from the same article:
> A long line of studies about the minimum wage has revealed that it can drive down employment at the low end of the wage scale, but those losses are made up for by increases in higher-paying jobs. The University of Washington findings, however, suggest that there’s some merit to the usual complaint that gets lodged against minimum-wage hikes -- that they’re not only expensive for employers, but threaten to cut the first rung on the career ladder out from under teenagers or others just getting their start in the labor market. “The evidence that we’re picking up is consistent,” says Jacob Vigdor, an economist at the University of Washington. “We’re pricing out low-skill workers.”
> ...


Sounds like those businesses aren't going to grow, because they're being cheap. Dumb. They already received tax cuts. Maybe they should serve better food.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like those businesses aren't going to grow, because they're being cheap. Dumb. They already received tax cuts. Maybe they should serve better food.


Just speculation on your part,cheap? You're just throwing out opinion.
You have no idea what kind of food they serve or what their clientele is...
It does say "lower skill workers" are being priced out by higher skilled and higher paid workers. Hardly seems cheap. You get what you pay for.
Wonder how entry level workers will get needed job skills...?


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just speculation on your part,cheap? You're just throwing out opinion.
> You have no idea what kind of food they serve or what their clientele is...
> It does say "lower skill workers" are being priced out by higher skilled
> and higher paid workers. Hardly seems cheap. You get what you pay for.
> Wonder how entry level workers will get needed job skills...?


*Speaking of entry level positions.....*

*Hey " Messy " ...there's openings in Nevada for*
*( Service oriented Males - must be able to service 60-90*
*year old females. Your first " test " subject is HRC....)*
*Good Luck and Happy @unting...*


*




*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just speculation on your part,cheap? You're just throwing out opinion.
> You have no idea what kind of food they serve or what their clientele is...
> It does say "lower skill workers" are being priced out by higher skilled and higher paid workers. Hardly seems cheap. You get what you pay for.
> Wonder how entry level workers will get needed job skills...?


Yes. Speculation and opinion on this one. 
If you don’t hire bottom rung, it wouldn’t seem that your business would grow over time.
If you can’t afford it, it would seem your product isn’t keeping up with the competition. 
Lots of other factors, I know.
But when businesses blame the lowest paid labor for their business problems, it pisses me off. How much is the CEO making? I always give raises and bonuses, even in years when I make less.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> We now see the conversation, don't we? So why don't you repeat your lying second paragraph. I like the second sentence. Keep trying, "Outlaw."


Is that all you have to contribute?  No facts, no opinions, no disputes.  Just "yeah, keep trying"?  Wow... Very ballsy of you.  Which bathroom do you identify with?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself.


Way to put yourself out there.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

So insufficient proof he conspired with Russians. But there was evidence. To help him get elected.
Now we have him conspiring with Ukrainians, to help him get elected.
Richly rewarding turn of events.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> So insufficient proof he conspired with Russians.
> But there was evidence. To help him get elected.
> Now we have him conspiring with Ukrainians,
> to help him get elected.
> Richly rewarding turn of events.


*" Messy " &  Flame*

*The sack they occupy is the same....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> So insufficient proof he conspired with Russians. But there was evidence. To help him get elected.
> Now we have him conspiring with Ukrainians, to help him get elected.
> Richly rewarding turn of events.


What was the evidence that helped him get elected? Conspiring with the Ukranians? Stop reading all those Tom Clancy novels, their making you look bad...


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What was the evidence that helped him get elected? Conspiring with the Ukranians? Stop reading all those Tom Clancy novels, their making you look bad...


You’re not that dumb. Or maybe you are.
“Hey do me a favor. Investigate my #1 opponent in the next election.There’s $400m riding on it but I ain’t saying that here, am I?”


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Eh


The Outlaw said:


> Is that all you have to contribute?  No facts, no opinions, no disputes.  Just "yeah, keep trying"?  Wow... Very ballsy of you.  Which bathroom do you identify with?


whichever one you’re going in.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> So insufficient proof he conspired with Russians. But there was evidence. To help him get elected.
> Now we have him conspiring with Ukrainians, to help him get elected.
> Richly rewarding turn of events.


And in a curious twist of possible motives, he was withholding funds provided by Congress to help the Ukrainians resist border intrusions by the Russians unless they agreed to give him dirt on Biden.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> So insufficient proof he conspired with Russians. But there was evidence. To help him get elected.
> Now we have him conspiring with Ukrainians, to help him get elected.
> Richly rewarding turn of events.


When do you stop embarrassing yourself?  Trump doesn't need Ukraine help to get elected, but Creepy Joe needs to get his druggie son under control.

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/02/16/watch_live_deputy_ag_rod_rosenstein_announcement.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/06/18/russia-collusion-trump-is-right-george-stephanopoulos-is-wrong/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not that dumb. Or maybe you are.
> “Hey do me a favor. Investigate my #1 opponent in the next election.There’s $400m riding on it but I ain’t saying that here, am I?”


If you think Creepy Joe is the #1 opponent, you aren't paying attention.  Trump asked about Creepy's little piece of shit, druggie son be investigated... along with his hair sniffing father hooking him up with the Ukraine.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Eh
> 
> whichever one you’re going in.


You're done.  I'm just pounding on a defenseless animal now.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If you think Creepy Joe is the #1 opponent, you aren't paying attention.  Trump asked about Creepy's little piece of shit, druggie son be investigated... along with his hair sniffing father hooking him up with the Ukraine.


Impeachable offense, clearly. We will see.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You're done.  I'm just pounding on a defenseless animal now.


Tell me that after the House impeachment hearings.
Trump and you want them to be about Biden. Good luck with that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Impeachable offense, clearly. We will see.


No it isn't an impeachable offense.  You losers have been talking about impeaching him since January of 2017.  Then again, you morons think Kavanaugh should be impeached for something the "victim" said never happened.  Face it, you're just butthurt and you know, damned well, your party stupidity has Trump lined up to win again in 2020.  I'd be inconsolable if I was you, too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me that after the House impeachment hearings.
> Trump and you want them to be about Biden. Good luck with that.


You aren't having impeachment hearings... you're sitting around a coffee table wondering how stupid you guys can really be.  Nancy knows it's a dumb move and she's as lucid as Creepy Hair Sniffer and Bernie Magoo.  Creepy is dirty and so is his loser, druggie kid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me that after the House impeachment hearings.
> Trump and you want them to be about Biden. Good luck with that.


Man... I'll bet this one just pisses all over your vendetta cake, eh?  And a libtard media source... no less.  Speaking of, how's that Kavanaugh impeachment thingy coming along?  Schiff still running his mouth?

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/world/europe/zelensky-trump.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> And in a curious twist of possible motives, he was withholding funds provided by Congress to help the Ukrainians resist border intrusions by the Russians unless they agreed to give him dirt on Biden.


Pulling "facts" out of your ass again. You really are a pathetic sucker...


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Pulling "facts" out of your ass again. You really are a pathetic sucker...


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not that dumb. Or maybe you are.
> “Hey do me a favor. Investigate my #1 opponent in the next election.There’s $400m riding on it but I ain’t saying that here, am I?”


Is this another example of you trying to play connect the dots? You clearly learned nothing from the last election... clearly.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


Exactly what funds did Trump say he was going to withhold? The ones that were already withheld or are these new funds?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Exactly what funds did Trump say he was going to withhold? The ones that were already withheld or are these new funds?


I can always tell when Espola is stumped ...

Right now he is frantically doing a Google search.. or Bing search, or both.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm expecting a "please continue" because he already used up "what did I get wrong"


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Exactly what funds did Trump say he was going to withhold? The ones that were already withheld or are these new funds?


You’re having a hard time with this, aren’t you. Look at the money and the timing.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Man... I'll bet this one just pisses all over your vendetta cake, eh?  And a libtard media source... no less.  Speaking of, how's that Kavanaugh impeachment thingy coming along?  Schiff still running his mouth?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/world/europe/zelensky-trump.html


I know you want to keep obsessing on Kavanaugh, can’t help you there bud. 
But you used the word libtard. As I have said, you are one of the stupid people. There are many of you.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You aren't having impeachment hearings... you're sitting around a coffee table wondering how stupid you guys can really be.  Nancy knows it's a dumb move and she's as lucid as Creepy Hair Sniffer and Bernie Magoo.  Creepy is dirty and so is his loser, druggie kid.


I thought Trump presented quite well today, didn’t you? Showed us he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Exactly what funds did Trump say he was going to withhold? The ones that were already withheld or are these new funds?


https://www.lawfareblog.com/timeline-trump-ukraine-scandal


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought Trump presented quite well today, didn’t you? Showed us he has nothing to worry about.


He never has.  In fact, he's more locked into a 2nd term than ever.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.lawfareblog.com/timeline-trump-ukraine-scandal


Do you think the 4 morons that wrote this article know it's only an inquiry at this point?  Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re having a hard time with this, aren’t you. Look at the money and the timing.


Yes... look at the money. Who is the whistleblowers attorney again? What is it they do... hey, I'll give you $$ if you can provide us dirt on Trump. Is that how you do it?

And you... being an attorney should know better. I thought you guys deal in facts not hearsay. At least that what my grandfather told me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I know you want to keep obsessing on Kavanaugh, can’t help you there bud.
> But you used the word libtard. As I have said, you are one of the stupid people. There are many of you.


Nah, just reminding you since the massive amount of your failures, during the last 3 years, is tough to remember.  Kavanaugh is just the most recent.  Not the first time you fucked it up, but the 2nd time.  You remember the babbling, baby talking drunk, in Mr. Peabody glasses, right?  She's the one that couldn't remember where, how, when, etc.  I'm referring to the victimless crime you fools hung your hats on last week.  Just another reason why America sees through your phoniness and doesn't want Trump impeached.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you think the 4 morons that wrote this article know it's only an inquiry at this point?  Doesn't look like it.


Espola never checks his sources... he's too old for that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.lawfareblog.com/timeline-trump-ukraine-scandal


I'm laughing my ass off! Did you care to even read the link you posted?

Using Politico as a source for their article will get you automatically thrown into the looney bin. 

Get a life E...


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm laughing my ass off! Did you care to even read the link you posted?
> 
> Using Politico as a source for their article will get you automatically thrown into the looney bin.
> 
> Get a life E...


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


Changing the pronoun will not illicit a response.

Nice try Alice but you can go back down your rabbit hole. Go back to your landfill...


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Changing the pronoun will not illicit a response.
> 
> Nice try Alice but you can go back down your rabbit hole. Go back to your landfill...


It appears that your answer is "nothing".


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You're done.
> 
> I'm just pounding on a defenseless animal now.


*Poor Poor " Messy " Chicken.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Pulling "facts" out of your ass again. You really are a pathetic sucker...


There’s obviously lots that’s very troubling there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re having a hard time with this, aren’t you. Look at the money and the timing.


Youʻre new to elections arenʻt you?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Nah, just reminding you since the massive amount of your failures, during the last 3 years, is tough to remember.  Kavanaugh is just the most recent.  Not the first time you fucked it up, but the 2nd time.  You remember the babbling, baby talking drunk, in Mr. Peabody glasses, right?  She's the one that couldn't remember where, how, when, etc.  I'm referring to the victimless crime you fools hung your hats on last week.  Just another reason why America sees through your phoniness and doesn't want Trump impeached.


Last week? Huh? What was last week?
“No pressure whatsoever.” “Well of course I pressured them about Biden.”


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes... look at the money. Who is the whistleblowers attorney again? What is it they do... hey, I'll give you $$ if you can provide us dirt on Trump. Is that how you do it?
> 
> And you... being an attorney should know better. I thought you guys deal in facts not hearsay. At least that what my grandfather told me.


Do me a favor...could you look into this Biden thing? We do a lot for our friends, we never ask for reciprocity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Last week? Huh? What was last week?
> “No pressure whatsoever.” “Well of course I pressured them about Biden.”


Last week was you morons trying to dig up some 1986 college girl that had some dude's balls thrust in her hand at a drunken party.  OH THE HUMANITY!  Now, I don't want to confuse you so let's clarify.  Back in 1986, someone with balls was considered a dude.  Guy.  Male.  I realize the landscape has changed, thanks to you genderless libtards, but let's keep it simple.  You losers wanted him impeached and the hanging was spearheaded by none other than:  https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/16/democrats-brett-kavanaugh-impeachment-calls-1499444

You guessed it... Willie Brown's personal ball washer, Kamala Harris, and Pocahontas herself!  And just so you know I pay attention to details, I used your bestest buddy's favorite source... POLITICO.  Ain't it sweet?  September 16th WAS last week, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Last week was you morons trying to dig up some 1986 college girl that had some dude's balls thrust in her hand at a drunken party.  OH THE HUMANITY!  Now, I don't want to confuse you so let's clarify.  Back in 1986, someone with balls was considered a dude.  Guy.  Male.  I realize the landscape has changed, thanks to you genderless libtards, but let's keep it simple.  You losers wanted him impeached and the hanging was spearheaded by none other than:  https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/16/democrats-brett-kavanaugh-impeachment-calls-1499444
> 
> You guessed it... Willie Brown's personal ball washer, Kamala Harris, and Pocahontas herself!  And just so you know I pay attention to details, I used your bestest buddy's favorite source... POLITICO.  Ain't it sweet?  September 16th WAS last week, right?


These people are grasping at straws again, don’t hold it against them, treat them like a 13 year old female.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people are grasping at straws again, don’t hold it against them, treat them like a 13 year old female.


"She's going to go through some things."


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Last week was you morons trying to dig up some 1986 college girl that had some dude's balls thrust in her hand at a drunken party.  OH THE HUMANITY!  Now, I don't want to confuse you so let's clarify.  Back in 1986, someone with balls was considered a dude.  Guy.  Male.  I realize the landscape has changed, thanks to you genderless libtards, but let's keep it simple.  You losers wanted him impeached and the hanging was spearheaded by none other than:  https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/16/democrats-brett-kavanaugh-impeachment-calls-1499444
> 
> You guessed it... Willie Brown's personal ball washer, Kamala Harris, and Pocahontas herself!  And just so you know I pay attention to details, I used your bestest buddy's favorite source... POLITICO.  Ain't it sweet?  September 16th WAS last week, right?


Someone who lies under oath is and was considered to be a felon.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Last week was you morons trying to dig up some 1986 college girl that had some dude's balls thrust in her hand at a drunken party.  OH THE HUMANITY!  Now, I don't want to confuse you so let's clarify.  Back in 1986, someone with balls was considered a dude.  Guy.  Male.  I realize the landscape has changed, thanks to you genderless libtards, but let's keep it simple.  You losers wanted him impeached and the hanging was spearheaded by none other than:  https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/16/democrats-brett-kavanaugh-impeachment-calls-1499444
> 
> You guessed it... Willie Brown's personal ball washer, Kamala Harris, and Pocahontas herself!  And just so you know I pay attention to details, I used your bestest buddy's favorite source... POLITICO.  Ain't it sweet?  September 16th WAS last week, right?


I will have Mr. Giuliani give you a call.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people are grasping at straws again, don’t hold it against them, treat them like a 13 year old female.


Wait wait wait, Joe!  Did you just use a gender label?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone who lies under oath is and was considered to be a felon.


I'm not aware of any felony convictions for Trump or Kavanaugh.  Are you?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not aware of any felony convictions for Trump or Kavanaugh.  Are you?


Not yet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Not yet.


If credibility is your endeavor, maybe stop convicting people before they've been charged with a crime.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that your answer is "nothing".


Another one of your go to responses I see... your game has left you Sunshine. Time to go back to the drawing board and figure out some new material for your clown act...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Do me a favor...could you look into this Biden thing? We do a lot for our friends, we never ask for reciprocity.


Well at least you've learned to regurgitate the same take in a new way...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone who lies under oath is and was considered to be a felon.


Oh, you mean Bill Clinton,  right?


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Well at least you've learned to regurgitate the same take in a new way...


“PLAY THEIR GAME AND FIGHT LIKE HELL REPUBLICANS. OUR COUNTRY IS AT STAKE.”


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If credibility is your endeavor, maybe stop convicting people before they've been charged with a crime.


I didn't mention anybody by name.  You, however, named two suspects right away.  Why was that?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh, you mean Bill Clinton,  right?


That's an excellent example.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Another one of your go to responses I see... your game has left you Sunshine. Time to go back to the drawing board and figure out some new material for your clown act...


And still, your response is essentially "nothing" to the question "What did they get wrong?".


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Another one bites the dust 
“Hehe”


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If credibility is your endeavor, maybe stop convicting
> people before they've been charged with a crime.


*Guilty until " Doubly " proven innocent.*

*That's the Democrat Law....*

*By that standard I convict Adam Schiff and anyone *
*affiliated ( Democrats/Rhinos ) with him of Treason....!*

*Ahhhh....that was easy....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5411
> Another one bites the dust
> “Hehe”


*There's no crime....once again urine Idiot.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There's no crime....once again urine Idiot.*


Of course there was a crime.  “Solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.

Careful now.  Those quotations are still there.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course there was a crime.
> 
> “Solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now.  Those quotations are still there.



*Burgers are on sale today........*

*Rocks are for coastal display.......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> And still, your response is essentially "nothing" to the question "What did they get wrong?".


I already answered... go back and read it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course there was a crime.  “Solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now.  Those quotations are still there.


So how much aid $$ did President Trump ask for again?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So how much aid $$ did President Trump ask for again?


Ask the author of the quote, however, aid is also associated with receiving something of value, which we all know was to be dirt on Biden.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I didn't mention anybody by name.  You, however, named two suspects right away.  Why was that?


You were replying to my post about Kavanaugh.  Who was I supposed to think you were talking about?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Burgers are on sale today........*
> 
> *Rocks are for coastal display.......*


Typical answer when feeling like a dummy


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ask the author of the quote, however, aid is also associated with receiving something of value, which we all know was to be dirt on Biden.


Yep.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep.


Where’s the dirt ? All this talk about billions and billions and no proof.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Where’s the dirt ? All this talk about billions and billions and no proof.


Proof of what?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ask the author of the quote, however, aid is also associated with receiving something of value, which we all know was to be dirt on Biden.


The United States has been providing aid to the Ukraine for over 25-years.  What was the "receiving something of value" for us prior to Trump taking office?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ask the author of the quote, however, aid is also associated with receiving something of value, which we all know was to be dirt on Biden.


So asking a foreign government to investigate a crime that may have happened in their country is now a crime... the new liberal logic.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So asking a foreign government to investigate a crime that may have happened in their country is now a crime... the new liberal logic.


If the “favor” is to obtain dirt on a political rival, or “aid” as legally defined, then yes, it’s a crime, and has been for many years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5411
> Another one bites the dust
> “Hehe”


Are you a queer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If the “favor” is to obtain dirt on a political rival, or “aid” as legally defined, then yes, it’s a crime, and has been for many years.


Umm.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If the “favor” is to obtain dirt on a political rival, or “aid” as legally defined, then yes, it’s a crime, and has been for many years.


Well, then you had better let Creepy Joe the Hair Sniffer know... because we've been down this road before.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-25/here-s-what-we-know-about-joe-and-hunter-biden-in-ukraine

See the paragraph where it says, " at one point, the U.S. threatened to withhold a $1 billion loan guarantee unless Shokin was removed from office. Biden delivered the message directly to Ukrainian officials. “If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money,” he told them, according to an account of the conversation he gave at a 2018 conference. Shokin was ousted in March 2016, and the loan guarantee came through." ?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, then you had better let Creepy Joe the Hair Sniffer know... because we've been down this road before.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-25/here-s-what-we-know-about-joe-and-hunter-biden-in-ukraine
> 
> See the paragraph where it says, " at one point, the U.S. threatened to withhold a $1 billion loan guarantee unless Shokin was removed from office. Biden delivered the message directly to Ukrainian officials. “If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money,” he told them, according to an account of the conversation he gave at a 2018 conference. Shokin was ousted in March 2016, and the loan guarantee came through." ?


Sounds like a good conspiracy to follow in your mom’s basement.  Have fun.  The adults will be in the living room, following Whistleblower around the Zenith console.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Typical answer when feeling like a dummy


*Awww.......Fishsmell chip his tooth on a Rock...*
*Shoulda looked before you bit like a Cock....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like a good conspiracy to follow in your mom’s basement.  Have fun.  The adults will be in the living room, following Whistleblower around the Zenith console.


Well, nobody knows conspiracies like you libtards.  I'll tell you what, though, I'm just glad to see the "Happy Hunter" Biden finding time, between doing massive amounts of blow and banging his dead brother's wife, to land a great, Ukranian gig to make papa look good and not embarrass the family.  What a coincidence, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I already answered... go back and read it.


Still nothing.  Are you afraid to answer?

What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You were replying to my post about Kavanaugh.  Who was I supposed to think you were talking about?


I have no idea.  I can't read your mind.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have no idea.  I can't read your mind.


Post # 3308.  Can you read black font on a white background?


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Still nothing.  Are you afraid to answer?
> 
> What did they get wrong?


*1st ...Go to a barber.*
*2nd..Get some decent clothes.*
*3rd...Do some proper research.*
*4th...Stop being such a Dick.*

*And ...last but not least....*
*Return the Golf Balls You stole from *
*your neighborhood Golf Course where*
*you used to live/reside........*

*Got it !*
*Now....go on...Git !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like a good conspiracy to follow in your mom’s basement.  Have fun.  The adults will be in the living room, following Whistleblower around the Zenith console.


What a hilarious post! You guys run around with your conspiracy theories the past 3 years and want to ne taken seriously? Maybe you guys should get a room together to "conspire" to get a better theory... LMAO!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If the “favor” is to obtain dirt on a political rival, or “aid” as legally defined, then yes, it’s a crime, and has been for many years.


Keep trying...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Still nothing.  Are you afraid to answer?
> 
> What did they get wrong?


I see you poking your head out of your rabbit hole Alice... keep trying. LOL!!!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Awww.......Fishsmell chip his tooth on a Rock...*
> *Shoulda looked before you bit like a Cock....*


I love how you show your anger !! Laughing so hard !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a queer?


Why do you ask ? Are you scared or curious. Perhaps both.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying...


“I want to know who’s the person who gave the whistleblower the information because that’s close to a spy,” the president continued. “You know what we used to do in the old days when we were smart with spies and treason, right? We used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The United States has been providing aid to the Ukraine for over 25-years.  What was the "receiving something of value" for us prior to Trump taking office?


So asking investigate something with no proof is valuable?


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like a good conspiracy to follow in your mom’s basement.  Have fun.  The adults will be in the living room, following Whistleblower around the Zenith console.


I find Outlaw’s anger at Hunter Biden to seem, well, ummm, misplaced? It’s cute, though. He so mad at Hunter.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> “I want to know who’s the person who gave the whistleblower the information because that’s close to a spy,” the president continued. “You know what we used to do in the old days when we were smart with spies and treason, right? We used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”


More of Don the wannabe Don.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> So asking investigate something with no proof is valuable?


Can you try that again in English?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I find Outlaw’s anger at Hunter Biden to seem, well, ummm, misplaced? It’s cute, though. He so mad at Hunter.


Mad?  Yeah, I wish I did boatloads of coke, nailed my dead brother's wife and had to make daddy get me a job when he wasn't smelling the hair of adolescent girls.  Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> “I want to know who’s the person who gave the whistleblower the information because that’s close to a spy,” the president continued. “You know what we used to do in the old days when we were smart with spies and treason, right? We used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”


So what your saying is the "Whistleblower " did not hear or see anything. This is now second hand hearsay... let the Kangaroo Court begin!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> More of Don the wannabe Don.


I see you crawled out of your hole...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have no idea.  I can't read your mind.


Nor can you read post!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 290415, member: 3299"

I find Outlaw’s anger at Hunter Biden to seem, 
well, ummm, misplaced? 
It’s cute, though. 
He so mad at Hunter.

/QUOTE

*Ohhh....."messy ".....*
*Stop fighting with your neighbor and go do something.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Mad?  Yeah, I wish I did boatloads of coke, nailed my dead brother's wife and had to make daddy get me a job when he wasn't smelling the hair of adolescent girls.  Oh wait, no I don't.


You so mad at Hunter. I know...impeach him!


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nor can you read post!!


Post?

Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Post?
> 
> Please continue.


Hahaha! Yea, you can't read post, threads, links, arguments, palms, tarot cards .... trying to read minds is the least of your worries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Why do you ask ? Are you scared or curious. Perhaps both.


I am scared of queers and curious if you are one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> You so mad at Hunter. I know...impeach him!


Nice deflection.  Well, not really.  When we slap you liberal losers with facts, you just cower down, take like the trannies you are and deflect with one liners.  And no... nobody is mad at Hunter... he's the prototypical poster child for the liberal party.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice deflection.  Well, not really.  When we slap you liberal losers with facts, you just cower down, take like the trannies you are and deflect with one liners.  And no... nobody is mad at Hunter... he's the prototypical poster child for the liberal party.


Hey, Mess, see my error above?  Go ahead, put your hand in your pants and get your money's worth.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Mess, see my error above?  Go ahead, put your hand in your pants and get your money's worth.


Huh? Hey Outlaw, I think as bad as the burglary was...oops I mean phone call...it’s the coverup that was worse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Hey Outlaw, I think as bad as the burglary was...oops I mean phone call...it’s the coverup that was worse.


Hanapaa!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Hey Outlaw, I think as bad as the burglary was...oops I mean phone call...it’s the coverup that was worse.


You mean Creepy Joe's extortion cover up?  I didn't even remember it happening.  You probably didn't, either.  That's why I gave you the link from Bloomberg.  I know how you like to be informed when it comes to Ukraine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

*note:* the US Government does not recognize Russia's annexation of Ukraine's Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the municipality of Sevastopol, nor their redesignation as the "Republic of Crimea" and the "Federal City of Sevastopol"


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Hey Outlaw,
> I think as bad as the burglary was...oops I mean phone call...
> it’s the coverup that was worse.


*There was no cover up ya fool.....*

*You Tools got set up and now you're*
*walking around with piss/shit stains*
*on your panties.....*

*It won't get any better for your lot....*
*My suggestion is to accept the TRUTH !*
*Realize you Dicked the Dog and clean up*
*the country of the Deep set Criminals....*

*It's that or you will be caught up on the *
*wrong side of a Train Wreck.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean Creepy Joe's extortion cover up?  I didn't even remember it happening.  You probably didn't, either.  That's why I gave you the link from Bloomberg.  I know how you like to be informed when it comes to Ukraine.


I keep forgetting that this impeachment is about Biden. You set me straight, man. You see things clearly. Thanks.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I keep forgetting that this impeachment is about Biden. You set me straight, man. You see things clearly. Thanks.


You mean impeachment inquiry ... again, you're not very bright.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean impeachment inquiry ... again, you're not very bright.


I was getting ahead of myself. The House will vote to impeach. 
He won't be removed from office, but the public gets to see the crookedness on display. 
But people like you and Southern state idiots won't be moved by it; I understand.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I keep forgetting that this impeachment is about Biden. You set me straight, man. You see things clearly. Thanks.


What impeachment?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I was getting ahead of myself. The House will vote to impeach.
> He won't be removed from office, but the public gets to see the crookedness on display.
> But people like you and Southern state idiots won't be moved by it; I understand.


What the voting public have seen is how elected liberal officials, paid by the tax dollars of hard working Americans, spend all their time chasing Trump instead of doing their jobs.  And don't pretend it's just the southern states, your favorite illegals in California or deodorant fearing limp wrists in the northwest.  It's ALL of America that sees through your unwillingness to acknowledge the 2016 loss.  And at the end of the day, it's okay... you've got 5 more years to adapt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I keep forgetting that this impeachment is about Biden. You set me straight, man. You see things clearly. Thanks.


Oh, now I get it.  You thought Schiff's parody of the transcript actually happened.  Now the confusion makes sense.  You didn't know Adam Schiff was a comedian?  Remember the bit he did about having a ton of evidence that Trump colluded with Russia?

https://www.newsweek.com/adam-schiff-parody-donald-trump-congressional-hearing-whistleblower-complaint-ukraine-call-1461579


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, now I get it.  You thought Schiff's parody of the transcript actually happened.  Now the confusion makes sense.  You didn't know Adam Schiff was a comedian?  Remember the bit he did about having a ton of evidence that Trump colluded with Russia?
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/adam-schiff-parody-donald-trump-congressional-hearing-whistleblower-complaint-ukraine-call-1461579


I read the transcript. Sorry, I didn't see the parody. Will you please send? Was it funny? "I would like you to do us a favor, though..."


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, now I get it.  You thought Schiff's parody of the transcript actually happened.  Now the confusion makes sense.  You didn't know Adam Schiff was a comedian?  Remember the bit he did about having a ton of evidence that Trump colluded with Russia?
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/adam-schiff-parody-donald-trump-congressional-hearing-whistleblower-complaint-ukraine-call-1461579



These dumb commies are everywhere, Outlaw. Will you and Multi please set them straight? You guys are smart and accomplished. They'll listen to you and not the fake news media. "I would like you to do us a favor."

More than 300 former U.S. national security officials signed a statement condemning President Donald Trump’s alleged efforts ― exposed by an anonymous whistleblower ― to extort Ukraine into opening a politically motivated investigation into former vice president Joe Biden.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What the voting public have seen is how elected liberal officials, paid by the tax dollars of hard working Americans, spend all their time chasing Trump instead of doing their jobs.  And don't pretend it's just the southern states, your favorite illegals in California or deodorant fearing limp wrists in the northwest.  It's ALL of America that sees through your unwillingness to acknowledge the 2016 loss.  And at the end of the day, it's okay... you've got 5 more years to adapt.


Hey, this commie says you're spinning, Outlaw. I really think you and Multi need to "do us a favor" and reach out to this guy, too and explain you're not spinning, it's fake news.
Thank you.

Fox News’ Chris Wallace broke with the efforts by most of his network colleagues to downplay the significance of a whistleblower report fueling an impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump and called out Republican attempts to dismiss the revelations.

“The spinning that’s been done by the president’s defenders over the last 24 hours since this very damaging whistleblower complaint came out ― the spinning is not surprising, but it is astonishing and, I think, deeply misleading,” he told Sandra Smith Friday on Fox’s “America’s News


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I read the transcript. Sorry, I didn't see the parody. Will you please send? Was it funny? "I would like you to do us a favor, though..."


Are you the only one that cannot see me attaching the news stories you pretend to know nothing about?


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Hey Outlaw, I think as bad as the burglary was...oops I mean phone call...it’s the coverup that was worse.



The White House acknowledged Friday that administration officials directed a now-infamous Ukraine call transcript be filed in a highly classified system, confirming allegations contained in a whistleblower complaint that have roiled Washington.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you the only one that cannot see me attaching the news stories you pretend to know nothing about?


You're spinning, Outlaw, according to Fox News.

Asked if Ukrainian prosecutors could question Biden or his son, Kholodnitskiy said that to do so they would need to see information that would signal wrongdoing on their part.

"As of now, there is nothing there," he said. "If it comes up, measures will be taken to check the information."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

_"The letter was organized by National Security Action, a nonprofit chaired by two former staffers who served in President Barack Obama's administration. While the list of who have signed on to the letter includes many other former members of the Obama administration, it also features officials who served under Republican President George W. Bush."_

Uh, Messy, you're hoping THIS is credible?  LMAO!  THIS is the 300 former advisors?  Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The White House acknowledged Friday that administration officials directed a now-infamous Ukraine call transcript be filed in a highly classified system, confirming allegations contained in a whistleblower complaint that have roiled Washington.


Sorry... I don't put a ton of faith in "whistle blowers" that remain anonymous and get their info 2nd hand.  I'll tell you what, though, Adam Schiff must.  He did an entire stand up comedy routine to it!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Sorry... I don't put a ton of faith in "whistle blowers" that remain anonymous and get their info 2nd hand.  I'll tell you what, though, Adam Schiff must.  He did an entire stand up comedy routine to it!


Please send!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> _"The letter was organized by National Security Action, a nonprofit chaired by two former staffers who served in President Barack Obama's administration. While the list of who have signed on to the letter includes many other former members of the Obama administration, it also features officials who served under Republican President George W. Bush."_
> 
> Uh, Messy, you're hoping THIS is credible?  LMAO!  THIS is the 300 former advisors?  Are you fucking kidding me?


It coulda been T’s former head NatSec advisor, but he's in jail, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Sorry... I don't put a ton of faith in "whistle blowers" that remain anonymous and get their info 2nd hand.  I'll tell you what, though, Adam Schiff must.  He did an entire stand up comedy routine to it!


All the second-hand info that the whistleblower informed the Intelligence Community Inspector General about has turned out to be true.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It coulda been T’s former head NatSec advisor, but he's in jail, right?


You've lost it dude.. you are a car wreck and I can't stop watching. I've never see a poster crash and burn as hard as you..ever.

Here, this might help:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/therapists/ca/los-angeles?gclid=Cj0KCQjw5rbsBRCFARIsAGEYRwcbgnbQbp9hLPPuFHDuH6p3xXVKxJ2wh9QEy-jdsAtpEiNtbprohbIaArVjEALw_wcB


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> All the second-hand info that the whistleblower informed the Intelligence Community Inspector General about has turned out to be true.


Oops.. forgot you must a passenger in the Messy car wreck. You should have stayed in your rabbit hole!!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You've lost it dude.. you are a car wreck and I can't stop watching. I've never see a poster crash and burn as hard as you..ever.
> 
> Here, this might help:
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/therapists/ca/los-angeles?gclid=Cj0KCQjw5rbsBRCFARIsAGEYRwcbgnbQbp9hLPPuFHDuH6p3xXVKxJ2wh9QEy-jdsAtpEiNtbprohbIaArVjEALw_wcB


Keep spinning, fool! You mad about the impeachment? You want to keep using your "ok" hand sign. You be you, fella. Feel your feelings!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Please send!


Goddamn you're lazy.  Here, clown, since you like Politico.  The paragraph you want to highlight is this: 

“My summary of the president’s call was meant to be at least part in parody. The fact that that’s not clear is a separate problem in and of itself,” he said, adding: “My point is, that’s the message that the Ukraine president was receiving, in not so many words.”

https://www.politico.com/news/2019/09/27/trump-adam-schiff-ukraine-005595


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> All the second-hand info that the whistleblower informed the Intelligence Community Inspector General about has turned out to be true.


Turned out to be true?  Where?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Turned out to be true?  Where?


What did he get wrong?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am scared of queers and curious if you are one.


Are you afraid you might like something? Are you attempting to come out  sheriff? No I’m not. And not afraid of any either.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


Good Lord... that really is your line for every post, isn't it?  What did he get wrong?  I don't know, you tell me after watching his speech since you claim to never have heard it.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Did a bunch of liberal politicians create those since they haven't done shit for the American people in 3 years?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep spinning, fool! You mad about the impeachment? You want to keep using your "ok" hand sign. You be you, fella. Feel your feelings!


What a train wreck! Crash and burn much? You are losing your mind in real time.. this is must see TV!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Good Lord... that really is your line for every post, isn't it?  What did he get wrong?  I don't know, you tell me after watching his speech since you claim to never have heard it.


He has a limited vocabulary....


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Ya gotta love the Constitution.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Did a bunch of liberal politicians create those since they haven't done shit for the American people in 3 years?


Speech?  You haven't read the whistleblower's written report?  When you get caught up on your homework, you can tell us what is wrong with it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I keep forgetting that this impeachment is about Biden.
> You set me straight, man.
> You see things clearly.
> Thanks.


*There is no Impeachment....*
*The House won't vote on it.....*
*Forget about it....*
*It's all about exposing the TRUTH..*
*And YOU Democrats just step in " Straight " Shit...*

*Go " Clearly " look at Adam Schiff for Brains....he *
*will be resigning shortly...*

*Your Welcome.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Ya gotta love the Constitution.


*If only YOU understood it........*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you the only one that cannot see me attaching
> the news stories you pretend to know nothing about?


*Before he changed his avatar, he was the " Character " that*
*frequented .....*

*




*

*And jacked up the reputation of a " Certain " Tournament facilities....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


“My summary of the president’s call was meant to be at least part in parody. The fact that that’s not clear is a separate problem in and of itself,”
Parody
NOUN
*parodies* (plural noun)

an imitation of the style of a particular writer, artist, or genre with deliberate exaggeration for comic effect.
"the movie is a parody of the horror genre" ·
[more]
"his provocative use of parody"
*synonyms:*
satire · burlesque · lampoon · pastiche · caricature · takeoff · skit · imitation ·
[more]
mockery · spoof · sendup · pappyshow · pasquinade · pasticcio
an imitation or version of something that falls far short of the real thing; a travesty.
"he seems like a parody of an educated Englishman"
*synonyms:*
distortion · travesty · poor imitation · caricature · mockery ·
[more]
misrepresentation · perversion · corruption · debasement · apology for

VERB
*parodies* (third person present) · *parodied* (past tense) · *parodied* (past participle) · *parodying* (present participle)

produce a humorously exaggerated imitation of (a writer, artist, or genre).
"his specialty was parodying schoolgirl fiction"
*synonyms:*
satirize · ridicule · make fun of · lampoon · mock · caricature · imitate · ape ·
[more]
take off · spoof · take the mickey out of · monkey


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Speech?  You haven't read the whistleblower's written report?  When you get caught up on your homework, you can tell us what is wrong with it.


I'm not lending credibility to a "report" based on 2nd hand information from an individual that hides behind "whistle blower".  No, I listened to the demotard Adam Schiff, who we know has a whole bunch of Russian collusion evidence (on Trump) that he must be saving and how he admittedly created his parody despite being the Chairman of the House Select Committee on Intelligence.  In the old days, I would have expected more professionalism from the libtards... but not anymore.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5417


*It cute and humorous that you can find those images...*
*But reality will soon set in and you will either change *
*your tune or become a hunted Political supporter...*


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not lending credibility to a "report" based on 2nd hand information from an individual that hides behind "whistle blower".  No, I listened to the demotard Adam Schiff, who we know has a whole bunch of Russian collusion evidence (on Trump) that he must be saving and how he admittedly created his parody despite being the Chairman of the House Select Committee on Intelligence.  In the old days, I would have expected more professionalism from the libtards... but not anymore.


Voluntary ignorance.

Please continue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.
> 
> Please continue.


Your boy Schiff made up words and added his own narrative while reading the transcripts... and admitted doing it.  The only thing I'm volunteering to do is deny credibility to the cluster fuck that is the democratic party.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your boy Schiff made up words and added his own narrative while reading the transcripts... and admitted doing it.  The only thing I'm volunteering to do is deny credibility to the cluster fuck that is the democratic party.


You guys have lost the thread.  I was referring to the whistleblower report itself, not the transcript, and not Schiff's takeoff.

It also appeaars that you were all triggered by a clever joke.  Poor little slushflakes!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Did a bunch of liberal politicians create those since they haven't done shit for the American people in 3 years?


Why you mad bro, haha.. is your president failing you ?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> You guys have lost the thread.  I was referring to the whistleblower report itself, not the transcript, and not Schiff's takeoff.
> 
> It also appeaars that you were all triggered by a clever joke.  Poor little slushflakes!


LMAO!  It would be a clever joke if you weren't half of our government.  That's what makes it so sad.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> You guys have lost the thread.  I was referring to the whistleblower report itself, not the transcript, and not Schiff's takeoff.
> 
> It also appeaars that you were all triggered by a clever joke.  Poor little slushflakes!


I think poor dumb Outlaw is so obsessed with his boy Schiff that he can’t bring himself to read the actual call.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your boy Schiff made up words and added his own narrative while reading the transcripts... and admitted doing it.  The only thing I'm volunteering to do is deny credibility to the cluster fuck that is the democratic party.


Be specific cowgirl. Are we talking about the words 7 time said in parody. Which he said he was? 

Or are we referring to the lies trump says on a daily basis and lies again to the American people by saying he never lies ? Haha !!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Why you mad bro, haha.. is your president failing you ?


Mad bro?  That's funny.  No, Trump hasn't let us down.  You've spent every waking moment trying to get him for 3-1/2 years and haven't accomplished jack shit.

Knowing your 3 best candidates have a collective age of 224-years old means Trump couldn't fuck up enough to lose if his life depended on it.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There is no Impeachment....*
> *The House won't vote on it.....*
> *Forget about it....*
> *It's all about exposing the TRUTH..*
> ...


Actually somebody just resigned. Any chance you know who ?? Works with Ukraine. Haha !! 

Going down in flames and you. Any do shit about it. 
I’m laughing sooooo hard !!
Happy Friday !!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Be specific cowgirl. Are we talking about the words 7 time said in parody. Which he said he was?
> 
> Or are we referring to the lies trump says on a daily basis and lies again to the American people by saying he never lies ? Haha !!


Uh oh... somebody else ran out of Midol, too.  Schiff admitted his little speech was a parody.  That makes sense... because his "I have loads of proof that Trump colluded with Russia" proves his future may be waiting at Open Mic Night.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Mad bro?  That's funny.  No, Trump hasn't let us down.  You've spent every waking moment trying to get him for 3-1/2 years and haven't accomplished jack shit.
> 
> Knowing your 3 best candidates have a collective age of 224-years old means Trump couldn't fuck up enough to lose if his life depended on it.


LMFAO !!!!! 
You had a real hard time writing that !! 
Well happy Friday to you too sweetheart


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Actually somebody just resigned. Any chance you know who ?? Works with Ukraine. Haha !!
> 
> Going down in flames and you. Any do shit about it.
> I’m laughing sooooo hard !!
> Happy Friday !!


"works with Ukraine".  Um, let me guess... is it cocaine nosed Hunter Biden or Extortion Joe?  

Quick, Mr. Any Do Shit About It.  Did you have a hard time writing that?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh oh... somebody else ran out of Midol, too.  Schiff admitted his little speech was a parody.  That makes sense... because his "I have loads of proof that Trump colluded with Russia" proves his future may be waiting at Open Mic Night.


Awww no need to lie cowgirl. Any chance you know what happen to the invasion? 
That border wall the Mexicans were going to pay for? 
The hush money T said he didn’t payoff ? 
WAit wait, don’t tell me those don’t count?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> "works with Ukraine".  Um, let me guess... is it cocaine nosed Hunter Biden or Extortion Joe?
> 
> Quick, Mr. Any Do Shit About It.  Did you have a hard time writing that?


Cowgirl relax. You might need a hug from nono. I know it’s hard because you were lied to and your president failed you. Look up the latest on your news network. And unfortunately it won’t be any Biden . 

Please note I’m smiling right now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Awww no need to lie cowgirl. Any chance you know what happen to the invasion?
> That border wall the Mexicans were going to pay for?
> The hush money T said he didn’t payoff ?
> WAit wait, don’t tell me those don’t count?


Yes, Mexico IS paying for the wall, that you think isn't being built, because Trump stopped sending Mexico the $320M in aid we used to provide every year.  You need a link or can you look that one up yourself?  Don't know what hush money you're talking about.  But if you're referring to Trump banging a porn star BEFORE he became President, I'm wondering what your thoughts are on the loser that screwed an intern in the Oval Office AFTER he became President or the spineless, cankled hag that didn't have the guts to leave him when he humiliated her by doing it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 290658, member: 3"

Voluntary ignorance.
*Yes you have....*

Please continue.
*Will do......*

/QUOTE

*Your Thievery was voluntary also....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Cowgirl relax. You might need a hug from nono. I know it’s hard because you were lied to and your president failed you. Look up the latest on your news network. And unfortunately it won’t be any Biden .
> 
> Please note I’m smiling right now.


I'll bet you are smiling.  Last week your hopes rested on Creepy Joe.  Now you're happy to drive the bus over him because Pocahontas is your horse this week.  And you're hoping Biden's extortion of Ukraine does the dirty work so you little bitches don't have to get blood on your hands.  We get it... you're the PC, non binary crew.  That's why you lost last time and why you'll lose again in 2020.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, Mexico IS paying for the wall, that you think isn't being built, because Trump stopped sending Mexico the $320M in aid we used to provide every year.  You need a link or can you look that one up yourself?  Don't know what hush money you're talking about.  But if you're referring to Trump banging a porn star BEFORE he became President, I'm wondering what your thoughts are on the loser that screwed an intern in the Oval Office AFTER he became President or the spineless, cankled hag that didn't have the guts to leave him when he humiliated her by doing it.


So you believe that US tax dollars, collected from US taxpayers, not provided to Mexico is Mexico paying for the wall?  You are a fool. 

Not one foot of barrier fence has been extended beyond the pre-2016 election barrier fence.  All our taxpayer dollars spent on contractors working on the fence has been repairing and replacing existing fence.  You are an idiot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Cowgirl relax. You might need a hug from nono. I know it’s hard because you were lied to and your president failed you. Look up the latest on your news network. And unfortunately it won’t be any Biden .
> 
> Please note I’m smiling right now.


By the way, Fishsmell, I'm going to go watch Cal vs. UCLA.  I encourage you to stay here and celebrate your victory.  Maybe the ghost of Hillary 2016 will join you!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So you believe that US tax dollars, collected from US taxpayers, not provided to Mexico is Mexico paying for the wall?  You are a fool.
> 
> Not one foot of barrier fence has been extended beyond the pre-2016 election barrier fence.  All our taxpayer dollars spent on contractors working on the fence has been repairing and replacing existing fence.  You are an idiot.


The money we already gave out is no longer going to Mexico... so they lose that money... so yes, they're paying for it, moron.  The wall goes up and we didn't lose a dime.  And you remember that little thing called "NAFTA"?  Yeah, that changed, too.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

QUOTE="Fishme1, post: 290684, member: 2628"

Cowgirl relax. 
*Fishsmell is creeping.....check your six...*

You might need a hug from nono. 
*Hugs for all..now git on up bitch.*

I know it’s hard because you were lied to and your president failed you. 
*Projection...You are doing my work. Which Social Security # do you*
*operate under.....*

Look up the latest on your news network.
*I write the News...Adam Schiff is going down.*
*Ed Buck will miss it, he's is in jail.*

And unfortunately it won’t be any Biden . 
*Au contraire little bottom feeder...*

Please note I’m smiling right now.
*Noted....*
*Why such short typing strokes....*


/QUOTE

*Oh poor poor Fishsmell.......the doctor has a cure.*
*But he said....wash that puka before you come near....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> You guys have lost the thread.  I was referring to the whistleblower report itself, not the transcript, and not Schiff's takeoff.
> 
> It also appeaars that you were all triggered by a clever joke.  Poor little slushflakes!


Clever?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The money we already gave out is no longer going to Mexico... so they lose that money... so yes, they're paying for it, moron.  The wall goes up and we didn't lose a dime.  And you remember that little thing called "NAFTA"?  Yeah, that changed, too.


You may be dumber than 4nos.  I will check from pier to pier to confirm.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Actually somebody just resigned. Any chance you know who ?? Works with Ukraine. Haha !!
> 
> Going down in flames and you. Any do shit about it.
> I’m laughing sooooo hard !!
> Happy Friday !!


Nobody resigned. It’s fake news.
Not only that, his resignation today had nothing to do with the impeachment inquiry.
You’d have to be able to think logically and put 2+2 together (in other words, you’d have to be a commie) to think that the guy who the fake news says resigned, actually resigned because of this impeachment inquiry. Got it?
You’re probably the same pinko who believes the fake news that several of Trump’s closest associates (campaign manager, lawyer, Chief NatSec Advisor) went to jail over the Russian collusion story. 
Because the real problem, anybody knows unless they’re a commie, is Hillary. And now Biden. Just ask the President. He tweets the truth every day.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The money we already gave out is no longer going to Mexico... so they lose that money... so yes, they're paying for it, moron.  The wall goes up and we didn't lose a dime.  And you remember that little thing called "NAFTA"?  Yeah, that changed, too.


LMFAO !!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LMFAO !!!!!
> You had a real hard time writing that !!
> Well happy Friday to you too sweetheart


*Femininity is oozing from your posts....*
*Go suck on a lemon and punch a bag..*

*Oops....that might be a bit much.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290696, member: 2987"

You may be dumber than 4nos.  
I will check from pier to pier to confirm.

/QUOTE


*Everyone makes mistakes.....*

*Here ee is what you need to fix it....now run along.*


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The money we already gave out is no longer going to Mexico... so they lose that money... so yes, they're paying for it, moron.  The wall goes up and we didn't lose a dime.  And you remember that little thing called "NAFTA"?  Yeah, that changed, too.


Nobody is this stupid. Are you a hired troll? You don’t really believe all this stupid stuff you write...like the above...do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Cowgirl relax. You might need a hug from nono. I know it’s hard because you were lied to and your president failed you. Look up the latest on your news network. And unfortunately it won’t be any Biden .
> 
> Please note I’m smiling right now.


Who cares, trump stopped Hillary, stopped Obama’s regulation bullshit, put in place 150 judges including 2 supremes and put all of your panties in a bunch, pretty good 3 years I would say.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody is this stupid.
> Are you a hired troll?
> You don’t really believe all this stupid stuff
> you write...like the above...do you?


*More projection from the Forum Idiot....you, Husky Dung and *
*Spola trade places daily....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares, trump stopped Hillary, stopped Obama’s regulation bullshit, put in place 150 judges including 2 supremes and put all of your panties in a bunch, pretty good 3 years I would say.[/QUOTE
> 
> Panties ? You curious about that too?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Femininity is oozing from your posts....*
> *Go suck on a lemon and punch a bag..*
> 
> *Oops....that might be a bit much.*


Actually made no sense. Yawning. 
You can do better..


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares, trump stopped Hillary, stopped Obama’s regulation bullshit, put in place 150 judges including 2 supremes and put all of your panties in a bunch, pretty good 3 years I would say.


Looks like you are surrendering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like you are surrendering.


Nope, that is my standard response when you people bring out another fake story to attempt to get rid of a lawfully elected president.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nope, that is my standard response when you people bring out another fake story to attempt to get rid of a lawfully elected president.


Seems totally fake. Good point.
Do you remember that fake burglary in '72?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems totally fake. Good point.
> Do you remember that fake burglary in '72?


No.  Tell us about it.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Tell us about it.


It wasn't the burglary that really nailed him.
It was the cover-up.
Remember that here, boys.
It's the cover-up that keeps this thing going.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

*PALM BEACH POST: “Prosecutors: Army official at Mar-a-Lago uploaded suspected child porn to Russian website,” *by Martin Vassolo and Nicholas Nehamas: “A military official formerly in charge of all White House communications for the U.S. Army at Mar-a-Lago was sentenced to three years of probation on Friday after he made false statements to a federal agent during a child pornography investigation.

*“Richard Ciccarella — a non-commissioned officer who told federal agents *he was in charge of communications at President Donald Trump’s Palm Beach resort — became a target of an investigation after he uploaded photos of a young girl to a seedy Russian website between 2017 and 2018, according to court documents.

*“Ciccarella used the username RICH25N to upload *suspicious photographs and folders to the website iMGSRC.RU between November 2017 and February 2018, according to court documents.” Miami Herald


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems totally fake. Good point.
> Do you remember that fake burglary in '72?


I heard about it, I guess that counts these days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It wasn't the burglary that really nailed him.
> It was the cover-up.
> Remember that here, boys.
> It's the cover-up that keeps this thing going.


Lawyer eh?  Lol!


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lawyer eh?  Lol!


Exactly. Who watched Watergate closely.
The existence of the cover-up showed the corruption throughout the president’s team.
The immediate “classification” of this phone call to be treated differently from other phone calls is evidence of guilt.
So that will be the focus and we get to see the spectacle of corruption, which will result in a successful impeachment in the House, followed by the Senate not impeaching (as happened with Clinton).
While hurting Trump, we don’t know the effect it will have on the election. That’s actually irrelevant.
There’s no doubt that Trump’s presidency is permanently hobbled, in any event.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Exactly. Who watched Watergate closely.
> The existence of the cover-up showed the corruption throughout the president’s team.
> The immediate “classification” of this phone call to be treated differently from other phone calls is evidence of guilt.
> So that will be the focus and we get to see the spectacle of corruption, which will result in a successful impeachment in the House, followed by the Senate not impeaching (as happened with Clinton).
> ...


Okay.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Exactly. Who watched Watergate closely.
> The existence of the cover-up showed the corruption throughout the president’s team.
> The immediate “classification” of this phone call to be treated differently from other phone calls is evidence of guilt.
> So that will be the focus and we get to see the spectacle of corruption, which will result in a successful impeachment in the House, followed by the Senate not impeaching (as happened with Clinton).
> ...


*While riding your step thru bicycle with your “ best bud “ Adam Schiff for Brains, be mindful of errant vehicles that seem to have a mind of their own over this next two week house recess. Just a courtesy heads up.........You are the company you keep.
We all know that you scumbags are stirring the Evil witch’s brew in an attempt to fabricate
fake articles of impeachment evidence and sprinkle it around your districts.....
Good luck with that Dirt Bag.."*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *While riding your step thru bicycle with your “ best bud “ Adam Schiff for Brains, be mindful of errant vehicles that seem to have a mind of their own over this next two week house recess. Just a courtesy heads ......You are the company you keep.
> We all know that you scumbags are stirring the Evil witch’s brew in an attempt to fabricate
> fake articles of impeachment evidence and sprinkle it around your districts.....
> Good luck with that Dirt Bag.."*


Yawning.. Are we there yet?


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *While riding your step thru bicycle with your “ best bud “ Adam Schiff for Brains, be mindful of errant vehicles that seem to have a mind of their own over this next two week house recess. Just a courtesy heads up.........You are the company you keep.
> We all know that you scumbags are stirring the Evil witch’s brew in an attempt to fabricate
> fake articles of impeachment evidence and sprinkle it around your districts.....
> Good luck with that Dirt Bag.."*


Definitely fake. We all read the phone call.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Definitely fake. We all read the phone call.


Yeah..
You and e-rat in uniform, and on the resistance march.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah..
> You and e-rat in uniform, and on the resistance march.
> View attachment 5422


4nos does that sort of thing better than you do.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah..
> You and e-rat in uniform, and on the resistance march.
> View attachment 5422


What a couple of pussies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> What a couple of pussies.


That is a rather pretty shade of pink.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah..
> You and e-rat in uniform, and on the resistance march.
> View attachment 5422


At least they don’t have meat flapping.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is a rather pretty shade of pink.


Not that it interest you now that you came out sheriff.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> What a couple of pussies.


*You would make it a triad.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> At least they don’t have meat flapping.


You sound sure about that.
Good for you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your boy Schiff made up words and added his own narrative while reading the transcripts... and admitted doing it.  The only thing I'm volunteering to do is deny credibility to the cluster fuck that is the democratic party.


I would say ingnore e but it's too fun to watch him look like clown!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Why you mad bro, haha.. is your president failing you ?


Wait... you don't live in the great U.S. of A.? Lol!!
What country are you in now?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

espola said:


> You guys have lost the thread.  I was referring to the whistleblower report itself, not the transcript, and not Schiff's takeoff.
> 
> It also appeaars that you were all triggered by a clever joke.  Poor little slushflakes!


I love when you pop out of your little hole just to get best down again... maybe you can do a poll or something? Do you have those down in the landfill?

The only thing "lost" on this thread is your collective minds. Dealing in reality (see Messy posting photoshoped photos as his evidence) is something you guys know nothing about. 

Please continue, what did I get wrong...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems totally fake. Good point.
> Do you remember that fake burglary in '72?


I remember your fake photo! Does that count?


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I remember your fake photo! Does that count?


Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
Jasper, Alabama, was it? 
Whatever happened to that, do you know? Was it a hoax? 
Look it up, dipshit. Then keep talking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
> Jasper, Alabama, was it?
> Whatever happened to that, do you know? Was it a hoax?
> Look it up, dipshit. Then keep talking.


Fake News


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
> Jasper, Alabama, was it?
> Whatever happened to that, do you know? Was it a hoax?
> Look it up, dipshit. Then keep talking.


The "*OK*" *sign* is *a* demand-response *signal*, meaning that if one *diver* asks another *diver*if he is *OK*, he must respond with either an "*OK*" *signal* in return or with the communication that something is wrong. The "*OK*" hand *signal* should not be confused with the thumbs-up *signal*, which in *scuba diving*means "end the *dive*."

I never knew Scuba Divers were all racist! Only in Bizarro world!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
> Jasper, Alabama, was it?
> Whatever happened to that, do you know? Was it a hoax?
> Look it up, dipshit. Then keep talking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

September 29, 2019
*After Gillette, next male-market sports company caves to transgender madness*
By Peter Emisku
First was the Gillette's razor commercial with its not so subtle message about so-called toxic masculinity. As USA Today put it:

In a two-minute advertisement, the famous Procter & Gamble brand tells men to "say the right thing" and "act the right way." The ad plays on the company's slogan, "The best a man can get," replacing it with, "The best a man can be." It portrays a montage of male bullying, harassment and sexist behavior and men stepping in to intervene to stop the behavior.

That was relatively mild. Then Gillette followed up with an ad in which Samson Bonkeabantu Brown, a trans rights activist, is shown how to shave by her father. The commercial spends more time with the young Brown talking about how happy she is in transitioning than anything about shaving itself. The only mention of Gillette or its razors in the 64-second commercial is the last five seconds, when the name Gillette silently appears on the screen. I'd ask if this commercial is advertising or propaganda, except that the answer is obvious.

Lesbian TV hostess Ellen DeGeneres called this Gillette ad "nothing short of incredible." Indeed, it was, Ellen. Both Gillette ads drew a firestorm of criticism, but Procter & Gamble is undaunted.

Now there's another iconic male brand doing its bit to spread gender confusion. It's Everlast, the global leader in boxing-, MMA-, and fitness-related sporting goods, equipment, footwear, and accessories. Here's what the company did, as reported by Page Six:

In December, Patricio Manuel became the first transgender boxer in the world to compete in a professional-level fight. And now, Everlast is recognizing the athlete's groundbreaking achievement by naming him [sic] the face of its newest "Be First" campaign.

The 34-year old fighter first garnered the industry's attention as a female boxer before choosing to transition in 2013.

Manuel, who is female, was a five-time USA woman's national amateur boxing champion. Here is a three-minute video clip of Manuel today explaining her "transition" and some footage of her first pro fight in 2018 as a man, which she won. Manuel has had no pro fights since. 

Looking at Manuel's thick beard and muscular physique, one can't help but be amazed at the cosmetic effects heavy male hormone treatments a double mastectomy can have on a woman's appearance. This is troubling. It can easily persuade many that such superficial changes mean that an actual transition has taken place. Their argument is that if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and says it is a duck, then it must be a duck. Such a rationale makes sense on the surface, but not at a deeper level. And if those voicing that argument are devoid of critical thinking abilities, then it will be next to impossible to convince them otherwise.

Nobody should kid himself. This type of messaging by Gillette and Everlast is effective in breaking down the traditional norms that previously held society together. These ads probably will not influence many people over a certain age. Their formation came in saner times. But the young are an entirely different story. They are basically a blank slate upon which the dominant culture can write its narrative and instill its values. That is exactly what is happening. Add to that the fact that most of the young have not been introduced to critical thinking thanks to public education from kindergarten through college. This means they are unable to drill down on an argument to see what is actually at its core or, to put it another way, to separate the wheat from the chaff. 

Those saner times referred to above were when the culture adhered to the Christian values upon which America was founded and grew to greatness. This led to respect for God and love of country, resulting in strong communities and strong families. All those seem to be anathema to today's culture. Now the culture is not merely neutral. It's at war with Christian values, and it seems at times even at war with God Himself. 

This does not bode well for the future, for as time marches on, one generation replaces another. Where will America be in, say, 50 years?

*Liked this article?*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You may be dumber than 4nos.  I will check from pier to pier to confirm.


What's REALLY alarming is that you liberal morons don't even know how much money we send to other countries... especially Mexico and Central America.  Keep crying about Trump... everytime you, your fellow liberal losers or any other country does, they regret it.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-cuts-millions-in-aid-to-central-america-fulfilling-trumps-vow/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2017/01/26/us-aid-320-million-mexico-wall-trump-specialists-backfire/97103024/

https://www.economist.com/the-americas/2019/04/04/donald-trump-cuts-off-aid-to-central-america

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/border-issues/2017/09/20/how-much-foreign-aid-united-states-gives-mexico/647448001/


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 290856, member: 3299"

Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that 
were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
Jasper, Alabama, was it?
Whatever happened to that, do you know? Was it a hoax?
Look it up, dipshit. Then keep talking.
*Repost it Dipshit Dipped in shit.....*

/QUOTE

*" Messy " the Tool who works hard at being the Fool....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 290856, member: 3299"
> 
> Remind me. Were the cops in my photo the ones that
> were suspended for using the “ok” sign as a white power sign?
> ...


Yawning


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yawning


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2019)

"Ignore the lies from the left and propagate those lies"...the Democrats ...
Spin and repeat...
Spin and repeat...
Spin and repeat...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2019)

GREAT news this morning... rumor has it Cankles "doormat" Clinton is thinking of making a run at the title again.  So, in preparation for the celebration, I've provided an early glimpse into the front page of every news agency in the country.  For you non-binaries like Messy and the alter ego, esprogen, this will be Cankles' third loss and the backwards "K" represents a strikeout looking.  Quite appropriate since she never saw it coming the last two times.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep... the libtards at it again.  What could go wrong?

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-09-30/college-athlete-endorsement-deals-ncaa-california-law


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep... the libtards at it again.  What could go wrong?
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-09-30/college-athlete-endorsement-deals-ncaa-california-law
> https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-09-30/college-athlete-endorsement-deals-ncaa-california-law


*Any University that follows this practice should *
*be boycotted ......*

*They are there for higher learning, not for the enrichment of*
*student athletes AND their " Sports Agents "...*
*Wait till you witness the disgusting bargaining practices these*
*" Sports Agents " employ at these so-called Universities...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2019)

You kids know I would never deliberately 'out' or attack any of my friendly communists here but I think we've stumbled onto something.  I'd swear that's "messy" using a point of personal privilege in the video.  Anyone else recognize that voice?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You kids know I would never deliberately 'out' or attack any of my friendly communists here but I think we've stumbled onto something.  I'd swear that's "messy" using a point of personal privilege in the video.  Anyone else recognize that voice?


The South Park version is hilarious!! The snowflakes on here try to ignore this stuff because it just makes them look like, well like the snowflakes that they are.

Big "props" for posting!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The South Park version is hilarious!! The snowflakes on here try to ignore this stuff because it just makes them look like, well like the snowflakes that they are.
> 
> Big "props" for posting!!


I think there's a longer version and I need to find it.  Seems like the freak... uh, sorry... "he/she/they/them/it/her/we/us/him/those" continues and surely it's worth every penny to find it.  I'll look into your South Park, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I think there's a longer version and I need to find it.  Seems like the freak... uh, sorry... "he/she/they/them/it/her/we/us/him/those" continues and surely it's worth every penny to find it.  I'll look into your South Park, too.  Thanks!


I posted the South Park video not long ago..hilarious stuff!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I posted the South Park video not long ago..hilarious stuff!


Jesus Christ... it DOES get worse.  Look at these fucking clowns waiving their hands, etc!  At this rate that pygmy tribe, shooting arrows at our drones, will take us over before Christmas.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus Christ... it DOES get worse.  Look at these fucking clowns waiving their hands, etc!  At this rate that pygmy tribe, shooting arrows at our drones, will take us over before Christmas.


Yea... Spirit fingers are the answer. I like the part when the dude says " don't enter the room with an aggressive scent" because we all know that these liberal snowflakes stink. It's also funny how they chose the word comrade to address each other. Must be the non-binary word of the day for them...

Again, "props" for posting!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

South Park and Socialist


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The "*OK*" *sign* is *a* demand-response *signal*, meaning that if one *diver* asks another *diver*if he is *OK*, he must respond with either an "*OK*" *signal* in return or with the communication that something is wrong. The "*OK*" hand *signal* should not be confused with the thumbs-up *signal*, which in *scuba diving*means "end the *dive*."
> 
> I never knew Scuba Divers were all racist! Only in Bizarro world!!!


Keep using the symbol. It suits you. We know where you stand. 

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/10/universal-employee-hate-symbol/


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You kids know I would never deliberately 'out' or attack any of my friendly
> communists here but I think we've stumbled onto something.
> I'd swear that's "messy" using a point of personal privilege in the video.
> Anyone else recognize that voice?


*Thanks for posting that .........

Her opening words !

Say it all...

" If we are to defeat capitalism "

Anything after that is a tool to achieve their end goal in the 
first SIX words......

The NWO/Globalists have been exposed and this time the world
is awake and can intercommunicate, the attacks we are witnessing daily 
on OUR POTUS is due to this very fact. He has pulled the curtain back
and the SCUM have been seen for what they really are....CRIMINALS !

There is ONLY two genders ..

Man
and 
Woman

Nothing else ....Zero...Zip ...Nada....

That's how we as humans procreate and on that 
basis is how we are supposed to intimately relate......

It's THAT Simple........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus Christ... it DOES get worse.  Look at these fucking clowns waiving their hands, etc!  At this rate that pygmy tribe, shooting arrows at our drones, will take us over before Christmas.


This is hilarious.
Thank you for posting, he-him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep using the symbol. It suits you. We know where you stand.
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/10/universal-employee-hate-symbol/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> View attachment 5440


Obviously a white supremicist.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obviously a white supremicist.


I think you and Multi should keep using the symbol. It fits.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you and Multi should keep using the symbol. It fits.


You talking out your ass again...
You're a fucking ignorant punk.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you and Multi should keep using the symbol. It fits.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You talking out your ass again...
> You're a fucking ignorant punk.


Hey stupid old man, care to elaborate? Or don't you understand the issue...say, that an old hand sign can be used for different purposes now? And that's why people are getting fired for using it in photos?
Capiche, numbnuts?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid old man, care to elaborate? Or don't you understand the issue...say, that an old hand sign can be used for different purposes now? And that's why people are getting fired for using it in photos?
> Capiche, numbnuts?


They are? 

Please continue....


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You talking out your ass again...
> You're a fucking ignorant punk.


Ignorant, gullible,idiot are words that come to mind with this guy...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obviously a white supremicist.


Word, comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid old man, care to elaborate? Or don't you understand the issue...say, that an old hand sign can be used for different purposes now? And that's why people are getting fired for using it in photos?
> Capiche, numbnuts?


Are you affected by it?
Maybe you are just chronically offended by shit that doesn’t have anything to do with you.
Yeah, that’s a true lib.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you affected by it?
> Maybe you are just chronically offended by shit that doesn’t have anything to do with you.
> Yeah, that’s a true lib.


I understand. You Trump types like the swastika and Pepe the Frog, so you also like to use the ok sign. I get it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand. You Trump types like the swastika and Pepe the Frog, so you also like to use the ok sign. I get it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid old man, care to elaborate? Or don't you understand the issue...say, that an old hand sign can be used for different purposes now? And that's why people are getting fired for using it in photos?
> Capiche, numbnuts?


Fire these guys Sunshine...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey stupid old man, care to elaborate? Or don't you understand the issue...say, that an old hand sign can be used for different purposes now? And that's why people are getting fired for using it in photos?
> Capiche, numbnuts?


PLEASE STOP USING GENDERED SIGN LANGUAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> PLEASE STOP USING GENDERED SIGN LANGUAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


You mean because I said “numbnuts” instead of “numb genitalia?” 
Were you triggered, Outlaw? Sorry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean because I said “numbnuts” instead of “numb genitalia?”
> Were you triggered, Outlaw? Sorry.


From now on, please address me as "Outlaw He Him".  There can't be any confusion.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> From now on, please address me as "Outlaw He Him".  There can't be any confusion.


Don’t feel forced into that. Be true to yourself. We already know from your name and avatar that you are fighting your instincts and seeking a macho persona...nobody’s buying it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> From now on, please address me as "Outlaw He Him".  There can't be any confusion.


Now you're really gonna confuse Messy. The Esquire is probably sitting in his office on the 7th floor looking up what He Him is.  Just like he's googling the pics I posted to try to conceive some lame comeback...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you're really gonna confuse Messy. The Esquire is probably sitting in his office on the 7th floor looking up what He Him is.  Just like he's googling the pics I posted to try to conceive some lame comeback...


I keep checking the mailbox for an invoice from the Mess.  Those billable hours on Wikipedia aren't going pay for themselves.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you're really gonna confuse Messy. The Esquire is probably sitting in his office on the 7th floor looking up what He Him is.  Just like he's googling the pics I posted to try to conceive some lame comeback...


1st floor office. Modest little building.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> 1st floor office. Modest little building.


Wait... West LA and moddest little building. So no Ave of the Stars high rise address? #disappointing


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait... West LA and moddest little building. So no Ave of the Stars high rise address? #disappointing


Heart of Beverly Hills, actually.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

Rodeo Drive..


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you and Multi should keep using the symbol.
> It fits.


*I was raised that three fingers means 3....
As in three or III.....
Does the index finger touching the thumb
indicate a hole....?
As in Adam Schiff hole.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Heart of Beverly Hills, actually.


*Ah ....Beverly Hills is where you*
*now reside...you're quite mobile.*

*




*


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Rodeo Drive..


Lunchtime!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Heart of Beverly Hills, actually.


Poser.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poser.


A poser engages in artifice to impress. That's not me.
It's you, maybe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Lunchtime!
> View attachment 5449


I hope you walked... you know, global warming.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I hope you walked... you know, global warming.


We all know global warming, silly. You'd have to be an idiot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> We all know global warming, silly. You'd have to be an idiot...


So you walked then? Otherwise that would make you a hypocrite for driving and not reducing your carbon footprint.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> We all know global warming, silly. You'd have to be an idiot...


And you sure have a crappy phone... that picture looks worse then a Polaroid after ten years...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> We all know global warming, silly. You'd have to be an idiot...


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 3, 2019)

nononono said:


>


You look alright there nonono. Just missing the flames !! Haha!


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m no expert, but it appears that Trump will “go through some things.”


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m no expert, but it appears that Trump will “go through some things.”


People have told me things about him that are very, very bad.  Not good.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m no expert, but it appears that Trump will “go through some things.”


You had me at... "I’m no expert..."


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You had me at... "I’m no expert..."


He will "go through some things."


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m no expert, but it appears that Trump will “go through some things.”


You are more like e everyday. Throw you a question and you act like you didn't see it. Why is that? Maybe because answering it will make you out to ne the hypocrite that you are. .

Crash and burn Sunshine....


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are more like e everyday. Throw you a question and you act like you didn't see it. Why is that? Maybe because answering it will make you out to ne the hypocrite that you are. .
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine....


You're just too clever for us.  

Maybe you should apply for a job at the White House.  It appears all the clever people there have left.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You're just too clever for us.
> 
> Maybe you should apply for a job at the White House.  It appears all the clever people there have left.


Props for not ending your post with "please continue"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You're just too clever for us.
> 
> Maybe you should apply for a job at the White House.  It appears all the clever people there have left.


Yeah, they're all working at cnn and nbc. lol.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, they're all working at cnn and nbc. lol.


You’re a walking talking cliche.
Angry uneducated middle-class white.
Your script is so easy to write...and so dumb.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, they're all working at cnn and nbc. lol.


Joe doesn’t like news outlets that care about facts.

CNN has rejected two of President Donald Trump’s campaign ads because they contain “demonstrably false” assertions and “statements of fact that are not true.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe doesn’t like news outlets that care about facts.
> 
> CNN has rejected two of President Donald Trump’s campaign ads because they contain “demonstrably false” assertions and “statements of fact that are not true.”





messy said:


> You’re a walking talking cliche.
> Angry uneducated middle-class white.
> Your script is so easy to write...and so dumb.


Yeah, Im the angry one.
Probably because my guy won, and you people are up at 3am biting your pillows and wailing about phantom impeachments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe doesn’t like news outlets that care about facts.
> 
> CNN has rejected two of President Donald Trump’s campaign ads because they contain “demonstrably false” assertions and “statements of fact that are not true.”


Why are you bringing me into this?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, Im the angry one.
> Probably because my guy won, and you people are up at 3am biting your pillows and wailing about phantom impeachments.


Remember who you're dealing with:

An angry white lawyer who says he will follow a social narrative even if it's wrong.

A guy who says California is the best place for real estate but his own rental property is in Tennessee.

A guy who's doing the greatest crash and burn on the forum we have ever seen... we gotta give him.props for that! High entertainment value there!!


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you bringing me into this?


Jesus I literally conflated you and Ricky...


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Remember who you're dealing with:
> 
> An angry white lawyer who says he will follow a social narrative even if it's wrong.
> 
> ...


You and your colleagues should go to work and post yourselves doing the ok sign, down low, on social media. See what happens.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, Im the angry one.
> Probably because my guy won, and you people are up at 3am biting your pillows and wailing about phantom impeachments.


Not seeing the “phantom” part,  but you’re just ignorant enough to see an impeachment proceeding before your eyes and refer to it as “phantom.” 
Hey the phantom playoffs are on tonight. Should I watch them on my phantom television?
Maybe drink a phantom beer?


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Not seeing the “phantom” part,  but you’re just ignorant enough to see an impeachment proceeding before your eyes and refer to it as “phantom.”
> Hey the phantom playoffs are on tonight. Should I watch them on my phantom television?
> Maybe drink a phantom beer?


Careful, now.  There is no known cure for a phantom hangover.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Not seeing the “phantom” part,  but you’re just ignorant enough to see an impeachment proceeding before your eyes and refer to it as “phantom.”
> Hey the phantom playoffs are on tonight. Should I watch them on my phantom television?
> Maybe drink a phantom beer?


How much you wanna bet there is no impeachment?
We can donate it to charity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Careful, now.  There is no known cure for a phantom hangover.


Apparently not.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much you wanna bet there is no impeachment?
> We can donate it to charity.


There are already impeachment hearings ongoing.  That's the logical and legal first step in the due process of Impeachment.  It is sketched out in the US Constitution Article 1, Section 2, Clause 5.  The practices to be followed have been established by law and precedent in the years since, including two unsuccessful efforts at impeaching Presidents  Andrew Johnson and Clinton and one in progress that was rendered moot by Nixon's resignation, plus dozens of successful impeachments of judges and Cabinet officials over the years.

I think unless there is a resignation or two soon an Impeachment Bill will pass the House.  T is admitting to rimes or simply committing more crimes in public every day.  Aren't you paying any attention?

Once the House Bill of Impeachment gets to the Senate, t has a 53-man defensive line that will be hard to crack.  It will take at least 20 Republican Senators to decide that America is more important than Party (or, more practically, to decide that their re-election is more important than supporting t) for t to be forced from office.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> There are already impeachment hearings ongoing.  That's the logical and legal first step in the due process of Impeachment.  It is sketched out in the US Constitution Article 1, Section 2, Clause 5.  The practices to be followed have been established by law and precedent in the years since, including two unsuccessful efforts at impeaching Presidents  Andrew Johnson and Clinton and one in progress that was rendered moot by Nixon's resignation, plus dozens of successful impeachments of judges and Cabinet officials over the years.
> 
> I think unless there is a resignation or two soon an Impeachment Bill will pass the House.  T is admitting to rimes or simply committing more crimes in public every day.  Aren't you paying any attention?
> 
> Once the House Bill of Impeachment gets to the Senate, t has a 53-man defensive line that will be hard to crack.  It will take at least 20 Republican Senators to decide that America is more important than Party (or, more practically, to decide that their re-election is more important than supporting t) for t to be forced from office.


Money-mouth.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Money-mouth.


???


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Careful, now.  There is no known cure for a phantom hangover.


Poor Hillary.  Poor Mueller.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe doesn’t like news outlets that care about facts.
> 
> CNN has rejected two of President Donald Trump’s campaign ads because they contain “demonstrably false” assertions and “statements of fact that are not true.”


CNN and their boy, Wolf Blitzer, also spent 2 hours, on election night, trying to convince us Cankles Clinton still had a prayer in a couple of districts after everyone else in the country knew it was champagne time in Trumptown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Not seeing the “phantom” part,  but you’re just ignorant enough to see an impeachment proceeding before your eyes and refer to it as “phantom.”
> Hey the phantom playoffs are on tonight. Should I watch them on my phantom television?
> Maybe drink a phantom beer?


Proceedings?  It's been nothing but a safari... sorry, "inquiry", for 3-1/2 years now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> There are already impeachment hearings ongoing.  That's the logical and legal first step in the due process of Impeachment.  It is sketched out in the US Constitution Article 1, Section 2, Clause 5.  The practices to be followed have been established by law and precedent in the years since, including two unsuccessful efforts at impeaching Presidents  Andrew Johnson and Clinton and one in progress that was rendered moot by Nixon's resignation, plus dozens of successful impeachments of judges and Cabinet officials over the years.
> 
> I think unless there is a resignation or two soon an Impeachment Bill will pass the House.  T is admitting to rimes or simply committing more crimes in public every day.  Aren't you paying any attention?
> 
> Once the House Bill of Impeachment gets to the Senate, t has a 53-man defensive line that will be hard to crack.  It will take at least 20 Republican Senators to decide that America is more important than Party (or, more practically, to decide that their re-election is more important than supporting t) for t to be forced from office.


I wouldn't say a bunch of butthurt liberals standing around is a proceeding.  The fact is, you have nothing and Trump just pissed on your impeachment by doing it a second time.  He's laughing at you clowns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much you wanna bet there is no impeachment?
> We can donate it to charity.


I will bet you a beer, win win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> CNN and their boy, Wolf Blitzer, also spent 2 hours, on election night, trying to convince us Cankles Clinton still had a prayer in a couple of districts after everyone else in the country knew it was champagne time in Trumptown.


What fond memories.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I wouldn't say a bunch of butthurt liberals standing around is a proceeding.  The fact is, you have nothing and Trump just pissed on your impeachment by doing it a second time.  He's laughing at you clowns.


No doubt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will bet you a beer, win win.


You're on, but Im drink'n mine.
You can donate yours to charity.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> It will take at least 20 Republican Senators to decide that America is more important than Party (or, more practically, to decide that their re-election is more important than supporting t) for t to be forced from office.


Romney -check
Collins - check

18 to go.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You and your colleagues should go to work and post yourselves doing the ok sign, down low, on social media. See what happens.


Sure thing Sinshine! Should I be standing in the pick with my non-white friends doing it with me? 

Crash and burn Sunshine...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're on, but Im drink'n mine.
> You can donate yours to charity.


Funny, that’s Husker’s wife’s name.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, that’s Husker’s wife’s name.


Now THAT was funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure thing Sinshine! Should I be standing in the pick with my non-white friends doing it with me?
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine...


https://twitter.com/i/status/1180513276570017792


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1180513276570017792


The crazy thing is some people like Messy/Legend/Wez ate all in on it. Doesn't take much to fool the uneducated...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The crazy thing is some people like Messy/Legend/Wez ate all in on it. Doesn't take much to fool the uneducated...


The easily duped .


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Went and saw Mayor Pete tonight.
Except for the part where he’s calm, smart, multi-lingual, articulate, served in Afghanistan, young, fit and unifying...he’s just like Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Went and saw Mayor Pete tonight.
> Except for the part where he’s calm, smart, multi-lingual, articulate, served in Afghanistan, young, fit and unifying...he’s just like Trump.


He has no chance, you know the last glass ceiling we broke was enough for the next century or so.

Was he hims husband, he she there?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Romney -check
> Collins - check
> 
> 18 to go.


Sasse - check

17 to go.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Went and saw Mayor Pete tonight.
> Except for the part where he’s calm, smart, multi-lingual, articulate, served in Afghanistan, young, fit and unifying...he’s just like Trump.


At first, I thought you were talking about Pete Wilson.  WTF???  Then I got it.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

"Like a lot of things Trump does, it was pretty over-the-top. Our leaders' official actions should not be about politics. Those two things need to remain separate. Once those in control of our government use it to advance their political goals, we become just another of the world's many corrupt countries. America is better than that."

Who said that?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has no chance, you know the last glass ceiling we broke was enough for the next century or so.
> 
> Was he hims husband, he she there?


Of course he has a chance.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course he has a chance.


The big money that no longer likes Trump, plus the big money that gave to HRC, are not Warren fans.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> The big money that no longer likes Trump, plus the big money that gave to HRC, are not Warren fans.


I find it disgusting that every national political discussion boils down to who can raise the most money.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I find it disgusting that every national political discussion boils down to who can raise the most money.


I agree but that’s what he case. Right now it’s all with Trump and Biden...Pete’s up next.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> "Like a lot of things Trump does, it was pretty over-the-top. Our leaders' official actions should not be about politics. Those two things need to remain separate. Once those in control of our government use it to advance their political goals, we become just another of the world's many corrupt countries. America is better than that."
> 
> Who said that?


No guesses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course he has a chance.


You need to step off of your pirtch and wake up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

*'Hundreds' of young trans people seeking help to return to original sex*
*A woman who detransitioned in 2018 says there are many people who have had gender reassignment surgery who wish they hadn't.*

*Sally Lockwood*
North of England correspondent @sallylockwood

Saturday 5 October 2019 20:39, UK


LGBT













Why you can trust Sky News 
Hundreds of young transgender people are seeking help to return to their original sex, a woman who is setting up a charity has told Sky News.

Charlie Evans, 28, was born female but identified as male for nearly 10 years before detransitioning.

Sponsored link



Play the Star Trek game that's taking over AmericaStar Trek Fleet Command

The number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high but we hear very little, if anything, about those who may come to regret their decision.

There is currently no data to reflect the number who may be unhappy in their new gender or who may opt to detransition to their biological sex.

Charlie detransitioned and went public with her story last year - and said she was stunned by the number of people she discovered in a similar position.

Advertisement
"I'm in communication with 19 and 20-year-olds who have had full gender reassignment surgery who wish they hadn't, and their dysphoria hasn't been relieved, they don't feel better for it," she says.

"They don't know what their options are now."


Charlie says she has been contacted by "hundreds" of people seeking help - 30 people alone in her area of Newcastle.

"I think some of the common characteristics are that they tend to be around their mid-20s, they're mostly female and mostly same-sex attracted, and often autistic as well."

She recalls being approached by a young girl with a beard who hugged her after giving a public talk, who explained she was a destransitioned woman too.

"She said she felt shunned by the LGBT community for being a traitor. So I felt I had to do something."

Charlie is now launching a charity called The Detransition Advocacy Network, with their first meeting set to be held in Manchester at the end of the month.

Sky News went to meet one person who has contacted Charlie's network for help.

She does not want to be identified so we have changed her name.










'Why I decided to detransition'
Ruby is now 21 but first began identifying as male at 13.

After taking testosterone her voice got a lot deeper, she grew facial hair and her body changed.

She had been planning to have surgery to remove her breasts this summer.

However, in May, Ruby voiced the growing doubts she had been harbouring and made the decision to come off testosterone and detransition to identify as female.






Image:Ruby is now 21 years old but first began identifying as male at 13
"I didn't think any change was going to be enough in the end and I thought it was better to work on changing how I felt about myself, than changing my body," says Ruby.

"I've seen similarities in the way I experience gender dysphoria, in the way I experience other body image issues."

Ruby explains she has also had an eating disorder but she does not feel that issue was explored in the therapy sessions she had when she went to gender identity services.

"When I was at my gender clinic to get referred for hormones, we had a session where I went over my mental health issues and I told them about my eating disorder and they didn't suggest that that could maybe connected with my gender dysphoria," says Ruby.

"For everyone who has gender dysphoria, whether they are trans or not, I want there to be more options for us because I think there is a system of saying, 'okay here's your hormones, here's your surgery, off you go'. I don't think that's helpful for anyone."

The Tavistock and Portman NHS Trust offers gender identity services for children under 18, with some patients as young as three or four years old.

They now have a record number of referrals and see 3,200% more patients than they did 10 years ago - with the increase for girls up by 5,337%.

With referrals at a record high, it suggests cases of detransition will rise too.

In a statement, a trust spokesperson said: "Decisions about physical interventions made in our care are arrived at after a thorough exploration process. While some of our patients may decide not to pursue physical treatment or drop out of treatment, the experience of regret described here is rarely seen."

Gender transition has positive outcomes for many people and even talking about detransition is viewed by some as transphobic.

But some believe further research and more discussion is needed in treating people with gender dysphoria, as well as more options for them than gender transition.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to step off of your pirtch and wake up.


Wtf is a “pirtch”?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf is a “pirtch”?


What a bird sits on, did I fuck that up?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a bird sits on, did I fuck that up?


“Perch” according to the fake and corrupt dictionary.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Went and saw Mayor Pete tonight.
> Except for the part where he’s calm, smart, multi-lingual, articulate, served in Afghanistan, young, fit and unifying...he’s just like Trump.


Pete ButtGig?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> "Like a lot of things Trump does, it was pretty over-the-top. Our leaders' official actions should not be about politics. Those two things need to remain separate. Once those in control of our government use it to advance their political goals, we become just another of the world's many corrupt countries. America is better than that."
> 
> Who said that?


How can our leader's actions not be political when you demotards wake up, every day, waiting to impeach him for scratching his ass or picking his nose?  You made him that way.  In fact, write your congressman/woman/it/she/he/they and ask, since it's already been 3-1/2 years, when they're going to work for the American people and stop eating corn from Trump's ass.  They lost the election and they're about to lose again.  It's time to stop trying to undo the 2016 election.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> How can our leader's actions not be political when you demotards wake up, every day, waiting to impeach him for scratching his ass or picking his nose?  You made him that way.  In fact, write your congressman/woman/it/she/he/they and ask, since it's already been 3-1/2 years, when they're going to work for the American people and stop eating corn from Trump's ass.  They lost the election and they're about to lose again.  It's time to stop trying to undo the 2016 election.


The impeachment process will move forward very quickly. When a US Senator (Johnson of WI) says he doesn’t believe the media or the FBI or the CIA, a lot of Republicans will move away from that. His statements yesterday will prove a big win for those of us on America’s side.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The impeachment process will move forward very quickly. When a US Senator (Johnson of WI) says he doesn’t believe the media or the FBI or the CIA, a lot of Republicans will move away from that. His statements yesterday will prove a big win for those of us on America’s side.


You Muellerites crack me up.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Muellerites crack me up.


Is he still involved? I didn’t know! I thought there was no impeachment inquiry following his report.
This inquiry does stem from a similar issue, namely Trump using foreign governments to investigate or harm his political opponents. But whereas Mueller said he didn’t have sufficient evidence to charge, now the evidence is in Trump’s own words.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Is he still involved? I didn’t know! I thought there was no impeachment inquiry following his report.
> This inquiry does stem from a similar issue, namely Trump using foreign governments to investigate or harm his political opponents. But whereas Mueller said he didn’t have sufficient evidence to charge, now the evidence is in Trump’s own words.


??? Mueller said he had evidence to charge t, but could not because of Constitutional and DOJ policy reasons.  It was Barr that said he didn't.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> ??? Mueller said he had evidence to charge t, but could not because of Constitutional and DOJ policy reasons.  It was Barr that said he didn't.


Not how I understood it. “Insufficient evidence on collusion” while implying obstruction but left that to Congress.
Anyhow Trump can’t help himself. He was gonna get caught eventually.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Not how I understood it. “Insufficient evidence on collusion” while implying obstruction but left that to Congress.
> Anyhow Trump can’t help himself. He was gonna get caught eventually.


It is pretty obvious that the "insufficient evidence" was a result of the obstruction.  A thorough investigation would have revealed that.   The House leadership could see that, but realized that pursuing impeachment on those grounds would have just led to a defeat in a partisan vote in the Senate, and were willing to let the 2020 election sort it out.

Then t upped the ante.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Is he still involved? I didn’t know! I thought there was no impeachment inquiry following his report.
> This inquiry does stem from a similar issue, namely Trump using foreign governments to investigate or harm his political opponents. But whereas Mueller said he didn’t have sufficient evidence to charge, now the evidence is in Trump’s own words.


30 million and he couldn’t find this?
I want my money back, when trump goes down then Hillary is the president, right?


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 30 million and he couldn’t find this?
> I want my money back, when trump goes down then Hillary is the president, right?


The Starr investigation leading to Clinton’s impeachment for perjury cost a lot more. The wheels of justice are expensive.
I don’t think HRC is next in line though. I think it’s Pence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Is he still involved? I didn’t know! I thought there was no impeachment inquiry following his report.
> This inquiry does stem from a similar issue, namely Trump using foreign governments to investigate or harm his political opponents. But whereas Mueller said he didn’t have sufficient evidence to charge, now the evidence is in Trump’s own words.


How many votes is he stealing from Biden?  Ask Mueller.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> ??? Mueller said he had evidence to charge t, but could not because of Constitutional and DOJ policy reasons.  It was Barr that said he didn't.


Ah yes.  How many votes were stolen??


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes is he stealing from Biden?  Ask Mueller.


Should be a fun week. Our republic in action.
McCarthy, Watergate, Iran/Contra. Government works!


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The Starr investigation leading to Clinton’s impeachment for perjury cost a lot more. The wheels of justice are expensive.
> I don’t think HRC is next in line though. I think it’s Pence.


Or Kavanaugh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Should be a fun week. Our republic in action.
> McCarthy, Watergate, Iran/Contra. Government works!


Not really.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not really.


America, love it or leave it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> ??? Mueller said he had evidence to charge t, but could not because of Constitutional and DOJ policy reasons.  It was Barr that said he didn't.



MAGOO!

*Mueller said. "We did not reach a determination as to whether the president committed a crime."

That statement was more in line with his report, and with his earlier opening statement to the Judiciary Committee, where he said, "Based on Justice Department policy and principles of fairness, we decided we would not make a determination as to whether the President committed a crime. That was our decision then and it remains our decision today."

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/donald-trump/did-mueller-mean-trump-could-be-indicted-when-he-leaves-n1033901*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Or Kavanaugh.


There you go again Magoo!


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> MAGOO!
> 
> *Mueller said. "We did not reach a determination as to whether the president committed a crime."
> 
> ...


That's what I said.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> That's what I said.


No it is not what you said.
Have your care giver read the entire article, several times, then explain what Mueller said.
Big difference with what you think Mueller said and what Mueller actually said. Why is that?

"Mueller said he had evidence to charge t"...espola

*Mueller said. "We did not reach a determination as to whether the president committed a crime."*
*
*


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it is not what you said.
> Have your care giver read the entire article, several times, then explain what Mueller said.
> Big difference with what you think Mueller said and what Mueller actually said. Why is that?
> 
> ...


That's what I said.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The impeachment process will move forward very quickly. When a US Senator (Johnson of WI) says he doesn’t believe the media or the FBI or the CIA, a lot of Republicans will move away from that. His statements yesterday will prove a big win for those of us on America’s side.


Your inquiry will continue to drag out.  You may eventually take a stab at it, because you libtards already know you screwed up 2020 and Trump will win again, but the Senate won't go against the American people and the American people want Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Is he still involved? I didn’t know! I thought there was no impeachment inquiry following his report.
> This inquiry does stem from a similar issue, namely Trump using foreign governments to investigate or harm his political opponents. But whereas Mueller said he didn’t have sufficient evidence to charge, now the evidence is in Trump’s own words.


I'm sure Stormy is still involved.  It's always good to dig her up when you step on your dicks.  Sorry, I know that's gendered language but I know many of your liberal women look like they have dicks.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure Stormy is still involved.  It's always good to dig her up when you step on your dicks.  Sorry, I know that's gendered language but I know many of your liberal women look like they have dicks.


I admire your openness in your obsession with male genitalia and transgenderism. You get very excited whenever discussing those topics. I hope you keep the handi-wipes by your keyboard.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Your inquiry will continue to drag out.  You may eventually take a stab at it, because you libtards already know you screwed up 2020 and Trump will win again, but the Senate won't go against the American people and the American people want Trump.


Wrong again!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong again!


Yes, you are, as you have been since November 2016.  How many times have you celebrated Trump's demise?  How many times have you danced on his grave?  Then remind me who is still the President of the United States.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I admire your openness in your obsession with male genitalia and transgenderism. You get very excited whenever discussing those topics. I hope you keep the handi-wipes by your keyboard.


Well, you can't keep them duct taped down ALL the time, can you?


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, you are, as you have been since November 2016.  How many times have you celebrated Trump's demise?  How many times have you danced on his grave?  Then remind me who is still the President of the United States.


Isn’t it you and Trump who keep speaking about 2016? We just like it when he’s called to task for all his bad behaviors. And he is called to task, isn’t he?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong again!


Nobody.. I mean nobody is wrong more often then you Sunshine. You got that? OK? 

Maybe if you learned where your lane was you could stay in it instead of making a fool of yourself. (Personally I like when you do that)

Oh, did you figure out when that video from CNN made? Thought so Sunshine... your dismissed now!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> America, love it or leave it.


Surprised you’re still here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surprised you’re still here.


He's going back to his roots with his white pride post...


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong again!


*There is no Impeachment....just a charade to block the*
*TRUTH coming out about the previous administration....*

*The CRIMINAL TRUTH about Democrats.*


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surprised you’re still here.


Love it or leave it, bud. Stand up for our country.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There is no Impeachment....just a charade to block the*
> *TRUTH coming out about the previous administration....*
> 
> *The CRIMINAL TRUTH about Democrats.*


I think there's an "impeachment inquiry" ongoing although you may choose not to believe it. Up to you.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Love it or leave it, bud. Stand up for our country.


*I want the TRUTH and FREEDOM..*

*You want LIES and DECEPTION........*

*You have a BIG Problem....!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 292517, member: 3299"

I think there's an "impeachment inquiry" ongoing
*" You Think "...there's the problem.*

although you may choose not to believe it.
*I see a charade....you cannot see.*

Up to you.
*NO....it's up to America to see through dolts like you...*
*And make them go away....*

/QUOTE


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> ??? Mueller said he had evidence to charge t, but could not because of Constitutional and DOJ policy reasons.  It was Barr that said he didn't.


Uh, that's not what he said.  He said you cannot indict a sitting president.  Another Demotard, by the name of Ted Lieu, said HE believed charges were warranted.  BIG difference.  And Demotards have already proven they don't need a crime or victim to impeach someone.  Or have you forgotten Kavanaugh had no "second victim"?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh, that's not what he said.  He said you cannot indict a sitting president.  Another Demotard, by the name of Ted Lieu, said HE believed charges were warranted.  BIG difference.  And Demotards have already proven they don't need a crime or victim to impeach someone.  Or have you forgotten Kavanaugh had no "second victim"?


Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Love it or leave it, bud. Stand up for our country.


Fuck'n A.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Isn’t it you and Trump who keep speaking about 2016? We just like it when he’s called to task for all his bad behaviors. And he is called to task, isn’t he?


No, we just try to remind you that you lost.  Remember when Cankles wouldn't come out and concede?  Remember when she was backstage throwing things at her staffers?  LMAO!

And "called to task" for what?  Everything he does?  He says he's going to meet with North Korea and you losers whine.  He then says he won't and you whine even harder.  All you do is whine at every move he makes.  Your party is a disgrace.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, we just try to remind you that you lost.  Remember when Cankles wouldn't come out and concede?  Remember when she was backstage throwing things at her staffers?  LMAO!
> 
> And "called to task" for what?  Everything he does?  He says he's going to meet with North Korea and you losers whine.  He then says he won't and you whine even harder.  All you do is whine at every move he makes.  You look foolish.


I actually don’t remember either of those events.
He is called to task almost daily for his behavior. He was found guilty of fraud and fined $25m! just a couple of years ago for his Idiot U. His closest people have gone to jail.
He’s now under inquiry for impeachment.
As President he’s done nothing. He tried to do something stupid today, leaving Syria, and he will probably backtrack and change his mind.
He had one good idea, an infrastructure bill, and he was too scared to take on McConnell on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I actually don’t remember either of those events.
> He is called to task almost daily for his behavior. He was found guilty of fraud and fined $25m! just a couple of years ago for his Idiot U. His closest people have gone to jail.
> He’s now under inquiry for impeachment.
> As President he’s done nothing. He tried to do something stupid today, leaving Syria, and he will probably backtrack and change his mind.
> He had one good idea, an infrastructure bill, and he was too scared to take on McConnell on it.


Luv it 'r leave it, shitface.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Luv it 'r leave it, shitface.


Fuck’n A.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Yes.. please continue. What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Fuck’n A.


You seemed stressed. Ahh....where one of the guys who never got into THE club even though you stood in line all night to get in? Like I said... your not one of the cool kids, not even close.

Gotta give the man props for not letting dorks like you in...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I actually don’t remember either of those events.
> He is called to task almost daily for his behavior. He was found guilty of fraud and fined $25m! just a couple of years ago for his Idiot U. His closest people have gone to jail.
> He’s now under inquiry for impeachment.
> As President he’s done nothing. He tried to do something stupid today, leaving Syria, and he will probably backtrack and change his mind.
> He had one good idea, an infrastructure bill, and he was too scared to take on McConnell on it.


You never do.  And when I provide the links to the stories you disappear.  Always.  As President, he has the highest economy on record, the lowest unemployment on record, the wall is finally being dealt with and maybe, unlike Oblamy, he's tired of wasting money and American lives on pointless military conflicts.  Much like the climate accord... he's done letting us be everyone else's bank.  See, unlike you libbytards, Trump doesn't throw money at problems and think it's going to fix anything.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You never do.  And when I provide the links to the stories you disappear.  Always.  As President, he has the highest economy on record, the lowest unemployment on record, the wall is finally being dealt with and maybe, unlike Oblamy, he's tired of wasting money and American lives on pointless military conflicts.  Much like the climate accord... he's done letting us be everyone else's bank.  See, unlike you libbytards, Trump doesn't throw money at problems and think it's going to fix anything.


Fuck'n A!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/30/politics/2020-democrats-donald-trump-kim-jong-un-north-korea-cnntv/index.html

https://www.thenation.com/article/north-korea-democrats-trump/

Prime example, libtard.  1.  "photo op for Trump and stroking a dictator."  2.  Biden:  "we need allies."  Uh, can you losers make up your minds?

All you clowns ever do is bash everything Trump says or does.  Why?  Butthurt over getting humiliated in 2016.  Not beaten;  humiliated.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You never do.  And when I provide the links to the stories you disappear.  Always.  As President, he has the highest economy on record, the lowest unemployment on record, the wall is finally being dealt with and maybe, unlike Oblamy, he's tired of wasting money and American lives on pointless military conflicts.  Much like the climate accord... he's done letting us be everyone else's bank.  See, unlike you libbytards, Trump doesn't throw money at problems and think it's going to fix anything.


His economic growth is lower than many, including Obama. 
The wall is a giant medieval joke and a fake symbol for idiots. 
He hasn’t gotten us out of any military conflicts at all. 
He’s the most divisive and despised president in history. His lawyer is in jail. His campaign manager is in jail. 
Really bad guy. Gotta go. 
If not, we go forward anyway...just an ugly stain on our history.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His economic growth is lower than many, including Obama.
> The wall is a giant medieval joke and a fake symbol for idiots.
> He hasn’t gotten us out of any military conflicts at all.
> He’s the most divisive and despised president in history. His lawyer is in jail. His campaign manager is in jail.
> ...


Your still having a rough day.... or is that a rough three years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Love it or leave it, bud. Stand up for our country.


And your legally elected president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh, that's not what he said.  He said you cannot indict a sitting president.  Another Demotard, by the name of Ted Lieu, said HE believed charges were warranted.  BIG difference.  And Demotards have already proven they don't need a crime or victim to impeach someone.  Or have you forgotten Kavanaugh had no "second victim"?


Indict for obstructing a crime that never happened?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His economic growth is lower than many, including Obama.
> The wall is a giant medieval joke and a fake symbol for idiots.
> He hasn’t gotten us out of any military conflicts at all.
> He’s the most divisive and despised president in history. His lawyer is in jail. His campaign manager is in jail.
> ...


You are losing it now dude.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Like I said...


Sheriff Joe said:


> You are losing it now dude.


The greatest crash and burn the forum has ever seen. Props Messy... you really are a Legend. Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Another social experiment failure.


*Army Combat Fitness Test Fiasco! Slides Reveal 84% of Women Failing ACFT*
David Brown / Oct 5, 2019
MILITARY







In previous articles for ClearanceJobs, I’ve thrown rocks at the Army’s catastrophically ill-considered Army Combat Fitness Test—the planned successor to the proven and successful Army Physical Fitness Test. I will admit, however, that my arguments against it emerged strictly from experience and logic. I am a fan of the original APFT because I watched soldiers in my platoon take the challenge to raise their scores, and watched pounds melt away and recruiting poster paratroopers emerge. As for logic, the APFT essentially costs a unit ten bucks and two hours to run through an entire company of soldiers, whereas the ACFT costs… more. Tens of millions of dollars more.

But, dear reader, I was willing to admit that I might be wrong! I lost many a night of sleep wondering: is the ACFT the salvation of American freedom? The greatest thing to happen to the Army since the black beret the blue service dress uniform the retro World War II-era pinks and greens! What if the ACFT produced one million hooah-shouting, Ironman-winning, CrossFit-teaching soldiers with the physiques of Greek gods and goddesses? What if we went to war with China and the enemy just dropped their weapons and ran the opposite direction, so intimidating were the American men and women on the front lines? What if, so musclebound and terrifying were our soldiers, that the Army stopped issuing rifles just to make it a fair fight when we went to war?

I really put myself out there by coming out so strongly against the ACFT, and, because no Army leader has ever been wrong, from General George Washington himself through to General James C. McConville, the present Army chief of staff—well, it was inevitable that I would have to eat my words.

But then last week, someone leaked the analytics slides presenting the pass/fail rate for the eleven battalions taking the ACFT. The short version: oh man was I right. The slightly longer version: the Army Combat Fitness Test is an unbridled, unparalleled, unimaginable disaster. The bottom line: the raw numbers reveal a test absurdly biased against women in uniform, but frankly, no one wearing a green uniform really comes out ahead in this thing.

*WOMEN ARE BEING SET UP TO FAIL*
The only thing that fails harder than the ACFT are the soldiers forced to take it.

According to the numbers, a jaw-dropping 36% of soldiers overall failed the test, with 64% passing. When you break it down by gender, 70% of men passed. But here is a number should kill and bury the ACFT evermore: 84% of women failed the test. Those numbers are so absurdly biased against women that I was afraid this was some sort of elaborate joke by Duffelblog. But I spoke with one soldier in a leadership position at an ACFT test battalion, and the soldier confirmed that the leaked numbers lined up almost exactly with those of the soldier’s battalion.







Here is why those fail numbers are so bad, male or female: you fail your physical training test, you get flagged. You aren’t going to military schools like Basic Leader Course or Airborne School. And if somehow you get there anyway, when you’re tested again you’ll be turned around and sent home. You cannot be promoted. You cannot be reclassified into another MOS. In the Guard and reserve, you cannot be transferred. You lose your tuition assistance. You can’t even reenlist!

Here is where it gets really ugly. If 84% of women are failing this test—keep in mind, 84% of women who are in battalions _specifically preparing for the ACFT_—you have essentially eliminated women from the United States Army. It gets uglier yet. When a woman gives birth, she gets a six-month profile excusing her from the ACFT. The thing is: the real killer for women is the “leg tuck” portion of the ACFT, in which you assume a pull-up position and bring your hips and knees up to your elbows and back down as many times as possible in two minutes. That’s asking an awful lot for a woman who has given birth in the last few months; and allows, basically, for no time to actually train up for the event once her profile expires. Already, women are failing the leg tuck test by 72%.

It is no secret that sexism is a problem in the military. What this test makes clear is that said sexism knows no bounds, and with the capricious stroke of a pen, those men have found a way to wash an entire gender from the ranks. If 84% of women are failing the test, the problem is not with women soldiers; it’s the test.

*ALL BAD, NO GOOD*
The ACFT consists of six events:


  Strength Dead-Lift (120-420 pounds)
  Standing Power Throw (10-pound medicine ball)
  Hand-Release Push-Ups
  Sprint-Drag-Carry (sprint, drag a sled, and then lateral shuffle then carry two kettle-bells)
  Leg Tuck (hanging from a pull-up bar, bring your knees or thighs to your elbows)
  2-Mile Run (20 minute max)
The Army has yet to address the myriad problems the ACFT presents for the Guard and reserve components, which make up the majority of the military branch. The gear necessary to take the test is locked up in cages by supply personnel who do not have time to sign out a literal LMTV’s worth of equipment on an already busy drill weekend. If your unit doesn’t have access to the Super Dome, your nearby testing grounds are not likely to meet the ACFT standard. (Dry grass, no rocks, no snow, no morning dew.) And because Guard and reserve soldiers do not have daily access to the gear and testing grounds (as their active duty counterparts do), they will be forced to purchase on their own dime a gym membership—and not the cheap gym, either. Planet Fitness doesn’t carry sleds. Can’t afford a good gym? Well maybe you’re not rich enough for the modern Army. I’ve heard reports of soldiers buying cans of paint to simulate the kettlebell lateral shuffle. (Kettlebells are not cheap.) It’s undignified and insulting. The reserve components are already missing their recruitment goals. This isn’t going to help.

But you know who it will help? The U.S. Air Force. I have been told that Air Force recruiters were warned by higher ups not to poach soldiers as this Army fiasco rolls out. But, hey, recruitment is an ugly business and recruiters have quotas. All they have to do is state the facts: Hello prospective female recruit: 84% of women are failing the Army’s so-called fitness standards. The problem is the test—not the woman. So do you want to enlist and be a private forever, or do you want to join the Air Force and reach your potential?

I know what I would choose.

The ACFT rolls out to the entire Army in less than a year. At present, it’s looking like the ultimate implementation of the ridiculed Army slogan “An Army of One.” But at least that was a slogan. If this test goes Army-wide, there might, in the end, only be one soldier left to wear the pinks and greens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His economic growth is lower than many, including Obama.
> The wall is a giant medieval joke and a fake symbol for idiots.
> He hasn’t gotten us out of any military conflicts at all.
> He’s the most divisive and despised president in history. His lawyer is in jail. His campaign manager is in jail.
> ...


Were you crying when you wrote this?
Be honest.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Were you crying when you wrote this?
> Be honest.


Who wrote this?

*Whistleblower wrote memo after learning of Ukraine call, saying WH official called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Who wrote this?
> 
> *Whistleblower wrote memo after learning of Ukraine call, saying WH official called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'*


You still ask questions yet you avoid answering them. Typical lefty tactic that you must have learned watching hrc... how did that go again? Hate to break it to you Sunshine but you should expect the same results...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Who wrote this?
> 
> *Whistleblower wrote memo after learning of Ukraine call, saying WH official called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'*


Credibility... it goes a long way.  Reminds me of Christine 'Ballsy'-Ford in her Mr. Peabody glasses.  "um, well, I can't remember where it happened... or when it happened... or who was around when it happened... or how I got home after it happened... but I know Brett forced himself on me."


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 292542, member: 3299"

I actually don’t remember either of those events.
*That's why you're the fool in the pool playin with yur tool....*

He is called to task almost daily for his behavior. 
He was found guilty of fraud and fined $25m! just a couple 
of years ago for his Idiot U. 
*Post facts not hearsay.....*

His closest people have gone to jail.
*And those cases are about to be overturned by exposure of the falsehoods*
*used against them....*

He’s now under inquiry for impeachment.
*There is no Impeachment inquiry, this is a charade. the process was not*
*followed properly. That's ok, the POTUS has given them all enough rope*
*to accommodate them in the gallows.....*



As President he’s done nothing. 
*Yes you are a delusional little troll......you mean the *
*Democrats have done nothing...nothing but piss and moan.*

He tried to do something stupid today, leaving Syria, and he will probably
backtrack and change his mind.
*Tried...? Ummm ..I do believe he cut the head off the serpent and the Democrats/Rhinos*
*all shit the bed....*

He had one good idea, an infrastructure bill, and he was
too scared to take on McConnell on it.
*Oh Bullshit....the democrats wouldn't support it...Tell the TRUTH.*

/QUOTE


*Lying little " Messy " Financial has once again reasserted that his*
*genetic makeup is quite similar to " Schiff for Brains "...........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Love it or leave it, bud. Stand up for our country.


Is that the chicken hawk creed?


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

It’s great that Trump blocked Sondland from speaking today. Probably impeachable obstruction. He clearly didn’t want more incriminating info to come out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s great that Trump blocked Sondland from speaking today. Probably impeachable obstruction. He clearly didn’t want more incriminating info to come out.


The only liberal that's done anything, in the last 3-1/2 years, is liberal hypocrisy.  It's amusing to me you're so worried about Trump asking Ukraine to look into Biden, and assuming he was leveraging the money while doing it, but not a peep from your quiver of losers when it comes to Creepy Joe extorting $1B from Ukraine if they didn't fire the guy investigating coke addicted, dead brother's wife banging, lil' Hunter.  And THIS is the former Vice President and candidate for the top office in the U.S. 

So tell me, mess, why the double standard?  You don't want Trump doing that but it's okay if hair sniffer does?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s great that Trump blocked Sondland from speaking today. Probably impeachable obstruction. He clearly didn’t want more incriminating info to come out.


The voice of reason from Vizzini?
"But it's so simple. All I have to do is divine from what I know of you: are you the sort of man who would put the poison into his own goblet or his enemy's? Now, a clever man would put the poison into his own goblet, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was given. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool. You would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the wine in front of me."

Clearly.....


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> The only liberal that's done anything, in the last 3-1/2 years, is liberal hypocrisy.  It's amusing to me you're so worried about Trump asking Ukraine to look into Biden, and assuming he was leveraging the money while doing it, but not a peep from your quiver of losers when it comes to Creepy Joe extorting $1B from Ukraine if they didn't fire the guy investigating coke addicted, dead brother's wife banging, lil' Hunter.  And THIS is the former Vice President and candidate for the top office in the U.S.
> 
> So tell me, mess, why the double standard?  You don't want Trump doing that but it's okay if hair sniffer does?


When you can speak factually and not just in anger, we can discuss the issue.
Factually, you are inventing a relationship between the entire US administration (and the IMF and Europe) desire and commitment to get rid of Shokin, with the later investigation of Burisma...nice try, stupid.
That kind of bullshit doesn't fly in America.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> When you can speak factually and not just in anger, we can discuss the issue.
> Factually, you are inventing a relationship between the entire US administration (and the IMF and Europe) desire and commitment to get rid of Shokin, with the later investigation of Burisma...nice try, stupid.
> That kind of bullshit doesn't fly in America.


Are you OK? You obviously are getting tired of the smackdowns because your post are getting more fantastical by the day.

Try to keep up and maybe one of the cool kids will let you sit at the table next to us.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 292688, member: 3299"

When you can speak factually and not just in anger,
we can discuss the issue.
Factually, you are inventing a relationship between the entire 
US administration (and the IMF and Europe) desire and commitment
to get rid of Shokin, with the later investigation of Burisma...nice try, stupid.
That kind of bullshit doesn't fly in America.

/QUOTE








*Whoa...look at " Messy "....his sack turned bright red.

First ....describe the "relationship " or lack there of you are 
referencing that got your dandruff up in a swirl....
Are we speaking about the old one that involved the gentlemen 
in his hotel room who made advances towards a ( special ) hotel 
maid that was planted in his room ...or are we discussing the 
newer one who was pre-selected out of the Chicago area by Axlerod 
and offered up as a French choice.....
Now wasn't Shokin the prosecutor who was removed " forcefully "....
Isn't Burisma the crooked laundry facility ( acting like an Oil Giant )
that " Washed " questionable funds.....

Speaking of STUPID.....how come you never present valid facts.
Just bubblegum jargon.....

I can safely say bullshit is flying out of your ass/mouth and from your
fingertips......

You really ought to go back to* *school.*


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

We can certainly tell by Trump’s behavior toward this inquiry that he has nothing to hide.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> We can certainly tell by Trump’s behavior
> toward this inquiry that he has nothing to hide.


*He has nothing to hide....*
*The Democrats/Rhinos do...*
*That's why they are now seething lunatics.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

NY Mayor Bill de Blasio’s Wife Reaches Out to ‘LGBTQI’ Youth and Reminds Them She Used to be a Lesbian

Posted at 7:56 pm on October 08, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from Twitter, https://twitter.com/nypost/status/1181582167123595264]




On Tuesday, New York Mayor Bill de Blasio’s wife announced she’s supporting gay and transgender youth through a new program.

Chirlane McCray wants all of said group to realize she knows what it’s like — after all, she used to be a lesbian.

According to the New York Post, she conveyed the message to Spectrum News NY1:

“When I came to New York City, long ago back in 1977, I identified as a lesbian, so I know intimately the struggles that young people have had. I was not rejected by my family like so many of these young people are, but it’s really difficult.”

Her new endeavor couples the public-private NYC Center for Youth Employment organization with the New York City Department of Youth and Community Development.

It’ll aid 16- to 25-year-old “runaway and homeless youth who are often LGBTQI.”


How? By placing them in paid internships, offering job training, and providing mental health assistance.

Chirlane’s not letting any cats out of the bag just now; in 1979, she penned an article for Essence magazine titled “I Am a Lesbian.”

Very clear title.

So how’d she end up hooking up with that mayoral steed Bill? According to a New York Daily News article, it was by “putting aside the assumptions [she] had about the form and package [her] love would come in.”


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

__
_
A New Study Reveals What Americans Really Think About Transgender Athletes in Women’s Sports

Posted at 6:04 pm on October 08, 2019 by Alex Parker

 







Do men have an athletic advantage over women?

Any given person’s answer to that question will doubtlessly hinge upon one crucial factor: Have they ever met a man and woman?

If so, the clear answer is Yes.

But what if the man takes hormones?

What if he does everything possible to make himself less than a man?

A new survey put that question to the public. The results of a Morning Consult study released Tuesday reveals that the majority of Americans believe men still have “a competitive advantage.”

Such was true in the case of Republicans, of Democrats, and of independents.

But the numbers weren’t as high as some might expect: overall, 57% agreed that men — who are, incidentally, bigger, faster, and stronger — have the edge.


Somehow, 20% declared dudes who’ve taken estrogen are in no way poised to beat the chicks.

Another 23% didn’t answer either way.

The study was performed in July, and it involved 1114 adults.

Comedian and UFC commentator — who appears to be made of cinder blocks — competently explained the male advantage in a recent podcast. Please see his description here. You’ll also find a stunning video of long-legged guys dusting a gal.

As Joe put it, it’s “cheating.”

How can a man not have an advantage in most sports? Generally, he’s much taller, with a much wider wingspan and a longer stride. And his muscles make women look like girlymen.


The topic is lately being spotlighted, as you know, due to the component of transgender identity. However, it seems to me that the two are unrelated — what is fair for women who are trying to excel in biologically female sports shouldn’t touch any corner of gender identity issues.

As Joe put it, in many instances, even untrained men have an athletic advantage over trained women.

But, of course, not everyone agrees — about anything.

In fact, as I covered in June, runner Cece Telfer — who’s mopped the floor with girls on the field — insists it’s actuallyyoung ladies who have the advantage over him:
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2019)

Liberals.... the people who claim tolerance and love.

So why did Twitter blowup and liberals go after one of their own on Sunday? I guess if you're a liberal you better not sit next to a conservative. Way to go liberals! Show your true colors. Ellen even had to address it on her show. The vast majority of the hate came from the left but that comes as no surprise to anyone who has been paying attention...


----------



## Booter (Oct 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Liberals.... the people who claim tolerance and love.
> 
> So why did Twitter blowup and liberals go after one of their own on Sunday? I guess if you're a liberal you better not sit next to a conservative. Way to go liberals! Show your true colors. Ellen even had to address it on her show. The vast majority of the hate came from the left but that comes as no surprise to anyone who has been paying attention...


Source?  Seems you're the one spreading hate on the issue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Source?  Seems you're the one spreading hate on the issue.


Source? Really Alice?Apparently you can't keep up either. I'm in a good mood so I won't pick on you the way I do Messy. I'll let you scour the world wide web but it really shouldn't take you that long. Let see how good you are.. on your mark, get set.... go!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Source?  Seems you're the one spreading hate on the issue.


Hey Alice... seems like your side is not happy with acceptance, is it?


"Context matters, especially when it is broadcast on national television: Ellen DeGeneres is the world’s most famous lesbian. George W. Bush is a straight, white, cisgender man who conscientiously fronted his administration’s agenda to diminish and prevent any modicum of rights and benefits being afforded to LGBT Americans in the 2000s...

DeGeneres’ nacho-sharing pal-around was criticized by those of us who remember this not-so-distant history, who remember the policies and values espoused by Bush’s administration. This history looms especially large this week, as the Supreme Court hears multiple cases on LGBT protections and rights in the workplace..

These words sound good. But what does “be kind” really mean? Who does it work for, whose ideology does it uphold, and what power does it service?

“Be kind” is the mashed potatoes of words on a plate of respectability politics. For those of us within the LGBT community, as well as for people in minority communities, the request to “be kind” is a demand for silence. It is a demand for tolerance of hate and discrimination. It is a demand for complicity. It is bending oneself into the mold of likability defined by a man-centered, straight-centered culture."

C'mon Alice. It's your turn...


----------



## Booter (Oct 9, 2019)

Multi - you want to speak of being kind out of one side of your mouth and cheer on Trump with the other side?  With Trump we have seen our discourse degraded by casual cruelty.  We’ve seen nationalism distorted into negativism.  Bullying and prejudice in our public life sets a national tone, provides permission for cruelty and bigotry, and compromises the moral education of children.  The only way to pass along civic values is to first live up to them.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Multi - you want to speak of being kind out of one side of your mouth and cheer on Trump with the other side?  With Trump we have seen our discourse degraded by casual cruelty.  We’ve seen nationalism distorted into negativism.  Bullying and prejudice in our public life sets a national tone, provides permission for cruelty and bigotry, and compromises the moral education of children.  The only way to pass along civic values is to first live up to them.


By all means, try to change the subject Alice... just admit that on this subject I'm right and you are wrong. Simple...well for a thoughtful individual.

Seems like you are trying to claim some moral high ground... you run with that. But before you go to bed I want you to think about what you have done to fullfill this morality you are claiming. Posting on a soccer forum doesn't count, sorry.  I sleep great because I know that not only do I treat people fairly, based on how they treat me, but my kids and wife do the same. I know the time and money we spend to help those less fortunate then us, even those who we may not agree with on a social level...

Next, provide a post of mine where I take the position that you are referring too...

But I do find it funny how quickly you tried to change the subject.  Another lame liberal trick...

You know where to find me..


----------



## Booter (Oct 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> By all means, try to change the subject Alice... just admit that on this subject I'm right and you are wrong. Simple...well for a thoughtful individual.
> 
> Seems like you are trying to claim some moral high ground... you run with that. But before you go to bed I want you to think about what you have done to fullfill this morality you are claiming. Posting on a soccer forum doesn't count, sorry.  I sleep great because I know that not only do I treat people fairly, based on how they treat me, but my kids and wife do the same. I know the time and money we spend to help those less fortunate then us, even those who we may not agree with on a social level...
> 
> ...


Multi Sport - you sound like a good man.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Multi Sport - you sound like a good man.


That's not what my OP was about, was it. 

Why do liberals preach about love and tolerance but turn on their own when they don't follow the liberal agenda? I thought Ellens remarks where great but others on the left are taking her to task. You don't seem to agree. Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what my OP was about, was it.
> 
> Why do liberals preach about love and tolerance but turn on their own when they don't follow the liberal agenda? I thought Ellens remarks where great but others on the left are taking her to task. You don't seem to agree. Why?


You mean like Fries new found love for the Kurds?


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2019)

In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
> 20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


why were they stopped?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
> 20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


were the stops in a black neighborhood?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
> 20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


were the stops in a white neighborhood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
> 20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


And?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

65% of  Black or African American children are being raised in single parent homes
24% of  non Hispanic White children are being raised in single parent homes
34%  of children are being raised in single family homes is the national average 

More information:
https://datacenter.kidscount.org/data/tables/107-children-in-single-parent-families-by#detailed/1/any/false/871,870,573,869,36,868,867,133,38,35/10,11,9,12,1,185,13/432,431


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> 65% of  Black or African American children are being raised in single parent homes
> 24% of  non Hispanic White children are being raised in single parent homes
> 34%  of children are being raised in single family homes is the national average
> 
> ...


Is that a response to my post, you racist dimwit? So they should be pulled over and searched more often?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that a response to my post, you racist dimwit? So they should be pulled over and searched more often?


Racist? You ignorant piece of shit.
You throw the term as if you know what you are talking about...your ignorance is telling, you can't discuss what you know nothing about, so you call me a racist.
FUCK YOU!
Poverty is one of the leading causes for crime & guess what you ignorant jack ass, blacks suffer poverty at a very high rate. Blacks who live in poverty are more likely than not, to have only one parent.
FUCK YOU!
Do some research you ignorant piece of trash
FUCK YOU!

Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was seven times higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.

There is evidence in the official police-recorded figures that black Americans are more likely to commit certain types of crime than people of other races.

While it would be naïve to suggest that there is no racism in the US criminal justice system, victim reports don’t support the idea that this is because of mass discrimination.

Higher poverty rates among various urban black communities might explain the difference in crime rates, although the evidence is mixed.

https://www.channel4.com/news/factcheck/factcheck-black-americans-commit-crime


According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with European Americans 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than European Americans, and the victim rate 6 times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of European Americans victims killed by European Americans, and 93% of African Americans victims were killed by African Americans.[49][50][51]

In 2013, number and percentage of murder arrests by race were:

Black or African Americans 4,379 = 51.3%
White Americans (non-Hispanic Americans) 2,861 = 33.5%
Hispanic Americans 1,096 = 12.8%
American Indians or Alaska Natives 98 = 1.14%
Asian Americans 101 = 1.18%[52][53]
Inversely, the percentage of individuals in each racial demographic arrested for murder in 2013 (with 2016 population estimates) was:

0.0102% of Black or African American population (4,379/42,975,959)
0.0023% of American Indian or Alaska Native population (98/4,200,658)
0.0019% Hispanic American population (1,096/57,516,697)
0.0014% of White American (3,799/198,077,165)
0.0010% of Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander population (6/646,255)
0.0005% of Asian American population (101/18,418,268)[52][54]
Blacks account for the majority of gun homicide victims/arrestees in the US while whites account for the vast majority of non-gun homicide victims/arrestees. Of the gun murder victims in the United States between 2007-2016, 57% were black, 40.6% white (including Hispanic), 1.35% Asian, 0.98% unknown race and 0.48% Native American.

Non-gun homicides, represented about 30% of total murders in the time period. Blacks were still overrepresented although only by about 2.5x their share of the general population.[55] Of the non-gun murder victims in the United States between 2007-2016, 61.5% were white (including Hispanic), 32.9% black, 2.29% Asian, 1.89% unknown race and 1.43% Native American.

*Race and socioeconomic status[edit]*
While there is a correlation between blacks and Hispanics and crime, the data imply a much stronger tie between poverty and crime than crime and any racial group, when gender is taken into consideration.[74] The direct correlation between crime and class, when factoring for race alone, is relatively weak. When gender, and familial history are factored, class correlates more strongly with crime than race or ethnicity.[76][77] Studies indicate that areas with low socioeconomic status may have the greatest correlation of crime with young and adult males, regardless of racial composition, though its effect on females is negligible.[76][77] A 1996 study looking at data from Columbus, Ohio found that differences in disadvantage in city neighborhoods explained the vast majority of the difference in crime rates between blacks and whites,[78] and two 2003 studies looking at violent offending among juveniles reached similar conclusions.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_crime_in_the_United_States


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> Multi Sport - you sound like a good man.





Multi Sport said:


> That's not what my OP was about, was it.
> 
> Why do liberals preach about love and tolerance but turn on their own when they don't follow the liberal agenda? I thought Ellens remarks where great but others on the left are taking her to task. You don't seem to agree. Why?


No input? Ok...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that a response to my post, you racist dimwit? So they should be pulled over and searched more often?


Where did your "White Pride" go?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> By all means, try to change the subject Alice... just admit that on this subject I'm right and you are wrong. Simple...well for a thoughtful individual.
> 
> Seems like you are trying to claim some moral high ground... you run with that. But before you go to bed I want you to think about what you have done to fullfill this morality you are claiming. Posting on a soccer forum doesn't count, sorry.  I sleep great because I know that not only do I treat people fairly, based on how they treat me, but my kids and wife do the same. I know the time and money we spend to help those less fortunate then us, even those who we may not agree with on a social level...
> 
> ...


. Like Alice do you?


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Racist? You ignorant piece of shit.
> You throw the term as if you know what you are talking about...your ignorance is telling, you can't discuss what you know nothing about, so you call me a racist.
> FUCK YOU!
> Poverty is one of the leading causes for crime & guess what you ignorant jack ass, blacks suffer poverty at a very high rate. Blacks who live in poverty are more likely than not, to have only one parent.
> ...


I posted results of a study of the incredible gulf between blacks being pulled over (24%) and whites (5%), while there was no black majority in the discovery of guns or drugs or "contraband" (in fact, it was whites 20%, blacks 17%). 
Your response to that was how blacks don't have parents in the house.
As if that was a reason they deserve to be pulled over 5 times as often.
You are a kneejerk racist douchebag. Stand proud. There are many of you. Dipshit.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I posted results of a study of the incredible gulf between blacks being pulled over (24%) and whites (5%), while there was no black majority in the discovery of guns or drugs or "contraband" (in fact, it was whites 20%, blacks 17%).
> Your response to that was how blacks don't have parents in the house.
> As if that was a reason they deserve to be pulled over 5 times as often.
> You are a kneejerk racist douchebag. Stand proud. There are many of you. Dipshit.


Racist? Did he post about white pride? No, you did!  You might want to look in the mirror when posting about racist Sunshine..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I posted results of a study of the incredible gulf between blacks being pulled over (24%) and whites (5%), while there was no black majority in the discovery of guns or drugs or "contraband" (in fact, it was whites 20%, blacks 17%).
> Your response to that was how blacks don't have parents in the house.
> As if that was a reason they deserve to be pulled over 5 times as often.
> You are a kneejerk racist douchebag. Stand proud. There are many of you. Dipshit.


You ignorant piece of shit...
You're a knee jerk liberal pussy who knows not what he speaks of.
If I'm a racist you're a closet pedophile...fuck you.
Let's meet, have beer and discuss your pedophilia and my racism...shall we ass hole?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Racist? Did he post about white pride? No, you did!  You might want to look in the mirror when posting about racist Sunshine..


Your trying to reason with a pedophile...


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your trying to reason with a pedophile...


So lies are your last defense?

I've seen that before from dishonest people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Racist? You ignorant piece of shit.
> You throw the term as if you know what you are talking about...your ignorance is telling, you can't discuss what you know nothing about, so you call me a racist.
> FUCK YOU!
> Poverty is one of the leading causes for crime & guess what you ignorant jack ass, blacks suffer poverty at a very high rate. Blacks who live in poverty are more likely than not, to have only one parent.
> ...


Messy is suffering from a classic case of overcompensatiion.... since his "white pride" post he is trying so hard to convince himeself that he is not racist by lashing out and accusing others of being what, deep down, he is. He is just now realizing this...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> So lies are your last defense?
> 
> I've seen that before from dishonest people.


How was your rehab? I see it didn't help you...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> So lies are your last defense?
> 
> I've seen that before from dishonest people.


Doing the exact same as messy, but you know that Magoo...
Try taking off the rose colored glasses you blind jackass.
I'm as much a racist as you were an Admiral...


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Doing the exact same as messy, but you know that Magoo...


No, you're not.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your trying to reason with a pedophile...


And here I thought he was just into Port-A-Potties... he has issues.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Doing the exact same as messy, but you know that Magoo...


Now you're dealing with a liar...


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> So lies are your last defense?
> 
> I've seen that before from dishonest people.





Multi Sport said:


> Now you're dealing with a liar...


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Go back to rehab. Maybe you can come up with some new responses while you're there. If you do I'll give you some props...

And BTW... if the shoe fits..and it fits you perfectly!!


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant piece of shit...
> You're a knee jerk liberal pussy who knows not what he speaks of.
> If I'm a racist you're a closet pedophile...fuck you.
> Let's meet, have beer and discuss your pedophilia and my racism...shall we ass hole?


In LA? Camarillo’s too far...the kid is too old for Strawberry Cup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> 65% of  Black or African American children are being raised in single parent homes
> 24% of  non Hispanic White children are being raised in single parent homes
> 34%  of children are being raised in single family homes is the national average
> 
> ...


National Tragedy, just like the left wing fucks planned, let the government raise your kids.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> National Tragedy, just like the left wing fucks planned, let the government raise your kids.


Yep....


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> In LA? Camarillo’s too far...the kid is too old for Strawberry Cup.


Let me guess where ... your little coffee shop. You should stand up and yell out "I'm proud to be white!"  I dare you!!

Dude you ain't cool. Never where, never will be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> When you can speak factually and not just in anger, we can discuss the issue.
> Factually, you are inventing a relationship between the entire US administration (and the IMF and Europe) desire and commitment to get rid of Shokin, with the later investigation of Burisma...nice try, stupid.
> That kind of bullshit doesn't fly in America.


What anger?  I just asked you why you have such a huge problem with Trump doing something less egregious than Biden did.  Then you go off on yet another tangent.  That kind of bullshit doesn't fly here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> We can certainly tell by Trump’s behavior toward this inquiry that he has nothing to hide.


What do you expect him to do?  Cooperate with a group of obnoxious liberals that have been trying to impeach him since the day he took office?  What would YOU do?  That's all your party does everyday.  All day.  It's an absolute disgrace.  Get over it.  You lost 2016 and you're boorish behavior will cost you 2020, too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Multi - you want to speak of being kind out of one side of your mouth and cheer on Trump with the other side?  With Trump we have seen our discourse degraded by casual cruelty.  We’ve seen nationalism distorted into negativism.  Bullying and prejudice in our public life sets a national tone, provides permission for cruelty and bigotry, and compromises the moral education of children.  The only way to pass along civic values is to first live up to them.


Remind us which party showed violence and bullying when Mitch McConnell, twice, was chased out of a restaurant, followed to his car and he and his wife's safety threatened by maniacs standing on the sidewalk in front of his home.  Who was that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> In a 10-month study of LAPD traffic stops, 24% of black drivers were searched compared to 5% of whites.
> 20% of searches found whites with drugs, weapons or contraband, 17% for blacks.


Did you get off your meds?  What is the purpose of this?  More "black oppression" nonsense?  Remember when I gave you the links to FBI stats and the Washington Post study?  Remember what those said?  African Americans kill each other TEN TIMES more often than cops and whites kill them.  Furthermore, police shoot and kill twice as many whites as African Americans, every year.  Narrative expired.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What do you expect him to do?  Cooperate with a group of obnoxious liberals that have been trying to impeach him since the day he took office?  What would YOU do?  That's all your party does everyday.  All day.  It's an absolute disgrace.  Get over it.  You lost 2016 and you're boorish behavior will cost you 2020, too.


What a whiny little bitch you are.
Russians helped Trump. That’s a fact. You don’t like that fact, it’s totally your problem, chump.
His campaign manager and lawyer are in jail. LOL!
Now he’s on tape trading foreign aid for an investigation into a political rival.
You don’t like American justice calling him out for that? Neither does he.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> What do you expect him to do?  Cooperate with a group of obnoxious liberals that have been trying to impeach him since the day he took office?  What would YOU do?  That's all your party does everyday.  All day.  It's an absolute disgrace.  Get over it.  You lost 2016 and you're boorish behavior will cost you 2020, too.


Did you say “Benghazi?” Or “emails?” I’m not sure I heard you.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

So what happened in Syria?
An autocrat told Trump be a good boy and let us go slaughter the Kurds and he said ok?
So now Isis is helping Turkey?
Go Trump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> So what happened in Syria?
> An autocrat told Trump be a good boy and let us go slaughter the Kurds and he said ok?
> So now Isis is helping Turkey?
> Go Trump!


Sloppy.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Sasse - check
> 
> 17 to go.


Cruz - check.

16 to go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



1 Comments
October 14, 2019
*No more ‘Ladies and gentlemen’ for Air Canada inflight announcements*
By Thomas Lifson


The insistence that biology divides humanity (and almost all other multicellular creatures) into two sexes is now regarded as old-fashioned, according to the social revolutionaries of the Left. They are “science-deniers,” to use a favorite term of the warmist cult, a term far more appropriate in this context than when applied to those who question the predictive validity of computer models that have forecasted catastrophes none of which have appeared.

There is nothing new about leftists inflicting bizarre theories on the rest of society, but what is remarkable is the speed with which the major institutions of advanced capitalist societies have capitulated to the demand that biology be superseded by political and social fashion. Now, we have the flag carrier airline of a major industrialized nation adopting the notion that two sexes do not encapsulate humanity. Daniel J. Rowe of CTV Montreal (where Air Canada is headquartered) got the story first:

Flight attendants at Air Canada will no longer greet passengers as "ladies and gentlemen" or "mesdames et messieurs" as they have for years.

Flight staff will no longer use gender terms in boarding announcements as the company will be replacing scripted greetings with neutral words like "everybody" or "tout le monde".

"We will be amending our onboard announcements to modernize them and remove specific references to gender," a media spokesperson for the company said in an email. "We work hard to make sure all employees feel like valued members of the Air Canada family, while ensuring our customers are comfortable and respected when they choose to travel with us."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> What a whiny little bitch you are.
> Russians helped Trump. That’s a fact. You don’t like that fact, it’s totally your problem, chump.
> His campaign manager and lawyer are in jail. LOL!
> Now he’s on tape trading foreign aid for an investigation into a political rival.
> You don’t like American justice calling him out for that? Neither does he.


Russians helped Trump?  Tried or helped?  U.S. Deputy District Attorney, Rod Rosenstein, AND your hero Mueller, BOTH said there was no collusion or Russian influence on the results of the election.  How many times do you liberal beta males need to be told?  Maybe your boy Oblamy should have done a better job with national security since it would have happened under HIS watch.  And I've schooled you on this before... you don't blame Trump for tax fraud people committed BEFORE they went to work for him.  But I know... facts elude you wounded little girls and your sore anus.  Just like you ignore Biden extorting Ukraine for $1B because their top watchdog was going after coke snorting Hunter.  Ukraine's leader said he wasn't bullied or extorted by Trump.  Again, you don't get your way.  Does losing ever get old?

Here's what I don't like... all you libtards have done is call Trump out.  Since day 1.  For anything and everything.  So more than a verbally reckless President, what I see is an entire party of pitchforks and torches unable to get over being destroyed in an election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you say “Benghazi?” Or “emails?” I’m not sure I heard you.


You only get one reply per post, princess.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> What a whiny little bitch you are.
> Russians helped Trump. That’s a fact. You don’t like that fact, it’s totally your problem, chump.
> His campaign manager and lawyer are in jail. LOL!
> Now he’s on tape trading foreign aid for an investigation into a political rival.
> You don’t like American justice calling him out for that? Neither does he.


Now back to the Russians?  Is Comey Russian?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now back to the Russians?  Is Comey Russian?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> In LA? Camarillo’s too far...the kid is too old for Strawberry Cup.


We can talk about my racism and your pedophilia here in the kitchen...
Have you always been a pedophile?


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> We can talk about my racism and your pedophilia here in the kitchen...
> Have you always been a pedophile?


Have you always been a liar?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you always been a liar?


Messy + Espola = Finkle + Einhorn


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*It's CHEATING.....PLAIN AND SIMPLE.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you always been a liar?


Well Magoo...the original statement regarding messy and pedophilia started as a response to messy calling me a racist.
I replied if I'm a racist, then he, messy, is a pedophile. 
This was similar to a response to you a few years back when you falsely accused me of lying and I asked you when you stopped beating your wife.
So when did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Magoo...the original statement regarding messy and pedophilia started as a response to messy calling me a racist.
> I replied if I'm a racist, then he, messy, is a pedophile.
> This was similar to a response to you a few years back when you falsely accused me of lying and I asked you when you stopped beating your wife.
> So when did you stop beating your wife?


Have you always been a liar?  

You could have just said "yes".  It was not necessary to provide confirming evidence.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you always been a liar?
> 
> You could have just said "yes".
> 
> It was not necessary to provide confirming evidence.


*Have you always been a " Closet " liar/thief....*

*You didn't have to confirm it with pictures/admission on this forum....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you always been a liar?
> 
> You could have just said "yes".  It was not necessary to provide confirming evidence.


If I'm a liar, you're a wife beater.
Have you stopped beating your wife?


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now back to the Russians?  Is Comey Russian?


Doesn't matter. He's in jail, right? Didn't he do something wrong? Wait, what?


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Russians helped Trump?  Tried or helped?  U.S. Deputy District Attorney, Rod Rosenstein, AND your hero Mueller, BOTH said there was no collusion or Russian influence on the results of the election.  How many times do you liberal beta males need to be told?  Maybe your boy Oblamy should have done a better job with national security since it would have happened under HIS watch.  And I've schooled you on this before... you don't blame Trump for tax fraud people committed BEFORE they went to work for him.  But I know... facts elude you wounded little girls and your sore anus.  Just like you ignore Biden extorting Ukraine for $1B because their top watchdog was going after coke snorting Hunter.  Ukraine's leader said he wasn't bullied or extorted by Trump.  Again, you don't get your way.  Does losing ever get old?
> 
> Here's what I don't like... all you libtards have done is call Trump out.  Since day 1.  For anything and everything.  So more than a verbally reckless President, what I see is an entire party of pitchforks and torches unable to get over being destroyed in an election.


You really are this stupid. Russians helped Trump. Fact. That's why there was an investigation. You don't like that fact, I know.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If I'm a liar, you're a wife beater.
> Have you stopped beating your wife?


I have had two wives, and dozen or so intimate girlfriends in the time between the marriages.  No cuts, no bruises, no police reports, no emergency room bills.  

Your lies, on the other hand, are visible here for everyone to view for themselves every day.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 293778, member: 3"

I have had two wives, and dozen or so intimate girlfriends in the time between the marriages. 
*More admissions of personal problems.............and YOU put down *
*Donald J. Trump......Oh my my...*

No cuts, no bruises, no police reports, no emergency room bills.  
*Oh Puleeeeeeze......what's next, you are a " Saint " in waiting....*

Your lies, on the other hand, are visible here for everyone to view for themselves every day.
*With this one post you have kicked the door wide open for observant posters to*
*riddle you to pieces.....you might want to take a hiatus after this load of*
*Donkey manure..........*

/QUOTE

*Spola Spola Spola......you poor soul.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn't matter. He's in jail, right? Didn't he do something wrong? Wait, what?


What?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You really are this stupid. Russians helped Trump. Fact. That's why there was an investigation. You don't like that fact, I know.


I'm well aware there was an investigation.  There was more than one.  And each time, it was stated that there was NO COLLUSION and NO RUSSIAN INFLUENCE ON THE OUTCOME OF THE ELECTION. 

I've already provided you with video of both Mueller and Rosenstein saying it.  Do you need me to provide them again?  Are you really this stupid?  The only "Fact" here is that you libt@rds are unwilling to accept the truth.  Want me to embarrass you a second time, libtard?


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm well aware there was an investigation.  There was more than one.  And each time, it was stated that there was NO COLLUSION and NO RUSSIAN INFLUENCE ON THE OUTCOME OF THE ELECTION.
> 
> I've already provided you with video of both Mueller and Rosenstein saying it.  Do you need me to provide them again?  Are you really this stupid?  The only "Fact" here is that you libt@rds are unwilling to accept the truth.  Want me to embarrass you a second time, libtard?


Why do you people lie about everything, all the time?
Mueller said no such thing about Russian influence not affecting the election, liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you people lie about everything, all the time?
> Mueller said no such thing about Russian influence not affecting the election, liar.


Agree.  So how many votes was it?  From Comey I mean.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm well aware there was an investigation.  There was more than one.  And each time, it was stated that there was NO COLLUSION and NO RUSSIAN INFLUENCE ON THE OUTCOME OF THE ELECTION.
> 
> I've already provided you with video of both Mueller and Rosenstein saying it.  Do you need me to provide them again?  Are you really this stupid?  The only "Fact" here is that you libt@rds are unwilling to accept the truth.  Want me to embarrass you a second time, libtard?


Voluntary ignorance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you people lie about everything, all the time?
> Mueller said no such thing about Russian influence not affecting the election, liar.


Right here, again, you fucking moron... and from your precious CNN.  Read it and weep!  Nobody ever said the Russians didn't TRY to influence it... they said there was no impact on the election.  

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/24/politics/russia-trump-election-interference/index.html

See this sentence?  "In his report, the former special counsel disclosed that Russian hackers compromised local election systems of two Florida counties in 2016, a development later confirmed by Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, although he said no votes were changed."  That's right, no votes were changed.  So they didn't affect the election, did they?  How about this one?

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/02/16/deputy-ag-rosenstein-no-evidence-election-results-were-impacted.html

Sorry, princess.  You're not going to keep Sergei from posting 'Hillary is a fucking moron' on facebook.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.


Yeah, I get it... you and your other profile know more than Mueller and Rosenstein.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, I get it... you and your other profile know more than Mueller and Rosenstein.


Persistent dishonesty.


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Right here, again, you fucking moron... and from your precious CNN.  Read it and weep!  Nobody ever said the Russians didn't TRY to influence it... they said there was no impact on the election.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/24/politics/russia-trump-election-interference/index.html
> 
> ...


You reveal yourself to be stupider than I even thought possible if you equate the physical changing of votes with the only affect on an election.
What do you think campaigns are for, idiot? To affect votes, or not?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You reveal yourself to be stupider than I even thought possible if you equate the physical changing of votes with the only affect on an election.
> What do you think campaigns are for, idiot? To affect votes, or not?


I'll tell you what cost you the most votes.  Hint:  It wasn't Russians.  It was Hillary and you stupid fucking libtards.  You want me to see if I can find you another video of Rosenstein actually admitting that?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*" Messy "....You can try as hard as you want, but the TRUTH is out for everyone 
to see...

There was no Russian Collusion with the Trump Campaign...
There was with Hillary Rodham Clinton's Campaign.....
There was no Executive conspiracy to fire James Comey...
He was fired because the President has the Right and Duty to remove 
employees who DO NOT FOLLOW ORDERS and POLICY....
The whole Russian investigation was based upon a concocted story
that was circulated among the three letter agencies and the MSM 
to give it the appearance of being credible with funding from the 
opposing campaign ( DNC - HRC )....
We now know the whole thing was a ruse to instigate a coup upon 
OUR duly elected President.
This latest " attempt " at manufacturing something has resulted in
further exposing the corrupt intent from the Democrat side of the isle.
He ( Donald J. Trump ) KNOWS how the Global system operates and
has pulled back the curtains to expose the massive corruption involved.
You and your ilk come on these platforms to disseminate the narrative 
fed to you ( either by blind ignorance or by complicit intentional deception )
To me it doesn't matter what route you've chosen, I know YOU are pushing 
a seriously false narrative to disrupt to the righting of the ship....
Once the whole corrupt system is exposed to enough of AMERICA you 
will regret the course of action that you have embraced with a filthy 
heart and soul.....

Many times I have encouraged you and others to just seek the TRUTH and 
change the path you've chosen. You are enabling a Criminal Empire in
their agenda of crushing  OUR AMERICA as we know it.*


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll tell you what cost you the most votes.  Hint:  It wasn't Russians.  It was Hillary and you stupid fucking libtards.  You want me to see if I can find you another video of Rosenstein actually admitting that?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Stupid.
Rosenstein has a finding that HRC was a greater contributor to Trump than the Russians were. I’d ask you to show me but based upon recent results, you wouldn’t know how.
Trump won because he appeals to uneducated white losers, which are currently an electoral college majority. Very simple.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Stupid.
> Rosenstein has a finding that HRC was a greater contributor to Trump than the Russians were. I’d ask you to show me but based upon recent results, you wouldn’t know how.
> Trump won because he appeals to uneducated white losers, which are currently an electoral college majority. Very simple.


You just keep calling me "stupid" if it makes you feel better.  As for "show me", I show you shit everytime and all you can do is change the subject.  Trump won because America is tired of your PC, liberal bullshit.  It's the same reason he'll win again in 2020.  If you don't believe me, watch the 3 geriatric 'tards on the box tonight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You just keep calling me "stupid" if it makes you feel better.  As for "show me", I show you shit everytime and all you can do is change the subject.  Trump won because America is tired of your PC, liberal bullshit.  It's the same reason he'll win again in 2020.  If you don't believe me, watch the 3 geriatric 'tards on the box tonight.


Will democracy survive?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You just keep calling me "stupid" if it makes you feel better.  As for "show me", I show you shit everytime and all you can do is change the subject.  Trump won because America is tired of your PC, liberal bullshit.  It's the same reason he'll win again in 2020.  If you don't believe me, watch the 3 geriatric 'tards on the box tonight.


The name calling is just messy’s public display of affection.  PDA for short.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Will democracy survive?


President Trump will ensure democracy's survival.  As for Creepy Joe, Mr. Magoo and Pocahontas?  Even dinosaurs die eventually.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*WE ARE NOW IN THE FIRST STAGES OF *
*CIVIL WAR THAT WILL TEAR THIS*
* COUNTRY APART !!!!*

*LAUGH ALL YOU WANT LIBERALS.....BUT IT'S HAPPENING !*

*THE DEBATE TONIGHT IS THE BIGGEST *
*EXAMPLE OF HOW DESPERATE THE 
GUILTY CORRUPT CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS ARE !!!!!*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> President Trump will ensure democracy's survival.  As for Creepy Joe, Mr. Magoo and Pocahontas?  Even dinosaurs die eventually.


Global warming, global cooling or climate change, we are all going to drown next week anyway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *WE ARE NOW IN THE FIRST STAGES OF *
> *CIVIL WAR THAT WILL TEAR THIS*
> * COUNTRY APART !!!!*
> 
> ...


I didn’t see the debate.  How did the Capitalist Warren Do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn’t see the debate.  How did the Capitalist Warren Do?


She got beat up and she is lowering taxes on the middle class while paying for everyone’s health care.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She got beat up and she is lowering taxes on the middle class while paying for everyone’s health care.


Even non-citizens?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even non-citizens?


I stomached as much as I could.  Didn't see anything about illegal alie... uh, wall climbers, tunnel diggers, dreamers, migrants, immigrants or DACA.  They aren't the "bad Americans".

"Bad Americans" are successful people and successful companies... and they should ALL be ashamed!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I stomached as much as I could.  Didn't see anything about illegal alie... uh, wall climbers, tunnel diggers, dreamers, migrants, immigrants or DACA.  They aren't the "bad Americans".
> 
> "Bad Americans" are successful people and successful companies... and they should ALL be ashamed!


Who is John Galt?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who is John Galt?


Exactly.  They also want all Pharma CEO's jailed.  It's all THEIR fault people became addicted to pain killers.  Don't blame the doctors getting lazy... don't blame the addicts lying to their doctors... just jail the top guys sans any facts.  Seriously... the entire night revolved around punishing anyone that worked hard, made sacrifices and did well.  And still no American flag to be seen anywhere.  I guess we're in mourning and should be ashamed to be American.  Being ashamed to be white hasn't been enough.

Just like abortion.  They all want the top 1/10th of the 1%'ers to pay $ .02 more in taxes to every child in America has a fair shot... because the children of America are the most important thing.  Well, unless a woman has a right to her body.  SMFH...


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Exactly.  They also want all Pharma CEO's jailed.
> It's all THEIR fault people became addicted to pain killers.
> Don't blame the doctors getting lazy... don't blame the addicts lying to their doctors...
> just jail the top guys sans any facts.
> ...


*I wonder how much money could have been generated through a*
*" Capitalist " endeavor of providing a row of Paint Ball guns in the *
*back row just below the MSM media camera's .....have them operated *
*by various reporters of the MSM like a telethon.....*
*Donate money to the Reporters chosen Charity who hits the Lying candidates*
*the most....Oh....no podiums present and the Candidates cannot leave the *
*two foot " Red " circle they're standing in....if they step outside the circle*
*no fifth debate for you.*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I stomached as much as I could.  Didn't see anything about illegal alie... uh, wall climbers, tunnel diggers, dreamers, migrants, immigrants or DACA.  They aren't the "bad Americans".
> 
> "Bad Americans" are successful people and successful companies... and they should ALL be ashamed!


The fool taxpayers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 18, 2019)

To be fair , they left is in a permanent state of outrage these days. It doesn’t take much, something like an






 sign and they start to explode. Maybe a little hot yoga will make guys like Messy feel better...


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

*STRAIGHT UP CHEATING !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

You people.  

Texas jury: Father can’t stop chemical castration, gender change of seven-year-old son

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 12:01 pm on October 22, 2019 

Most seven-year-olds have difficulty deciding on Christmas lists, let alone anything as permanent as gender choice. However, a jury in Texas has ruled against a father’s petition for sole custody of his twin seven-year-old boys as a means to protect one from undergoing hormonal gender-change therapy at the hands of his mother. A judge has yet to formally enter custody orders, but Jeffrey Younger will likely now be forced to refer to his son James as “Luna,” the identity his mother Ann Georgulas has used for him since enrolling him in kindergarten, and stand by as his son takes potentially dangerous medication despite not being physically ill at all:

ADVERTISEMENT







Hillary telling friends: If I thought there was an opening in the primary, I'd consider jumping in


Jeffrey Younger had petitioned a court in Texas to grant him sole custody of his twin sons, James and Jude, in part to avoid a plan to infuse James with female hormones. James, who would like to be called Luna, has been the center of controversy in the heated debate among his parents and others.

Anne Georgulas, the mother of the two boys, has advocated for James to transition into Luna and has strongly backed the idea of chemically castrating her son and beginning hormone replacement therapy. The ruling on Wednesday will prevent Jeffrey from having sole custody of his children and paves the way for Georgulas to proceed with the procedure.

The court has ruled that Georgulas will maintain sole custody of her two children and go forward with plans to give James life-altering medical procedures. Her original court filing had sought to limit her ex-husband’s visits with their children and require that he now refer to James as Luna. She further asked that Jeffrey not be exposed to any people who would not confirm his female identity.

_Good luck with that. _Unless Georgulas plans to home-school James/Luna, this child will be surrounded by other kids who will repeatedly refuse to confirm his female identity. That’s because James/Luna is a prepubescent biological male by medical definition and biological fact, at an age where sexual identity shouldn’t actually matter at all — until one draws undue attention to it, as is exactly what Georgulas has been doing.

ADVERTISEMENT





LifeSite’s Madeleine Jacobs offered a video report yesterday after the verdict from the pro-life perspective:


Expert witnesses testified to a child’s inability to full comprehend the potential side effects of such therapy, such as permanent infertility, inability to ever naturally engage in sexual relations, and a decreased lifespan.

On Friday, protesters called on Texas lawmakers to pass legislation making it illegal for anyone under 18 years of age to begin a medical transition. They argued that children cannot fully understand the lifelong consequences of their decisions and parents should not be allowed to make this decision for their children.

Currently, there aren’t any U.S. laws that restrict the use of puberty blockers or cross-sex hormones or outline a minimum age of administration.

Four weeks ago, Jazz wrote about the destructive and dangerous side effects of these “puberty blocker” drugs. He notes that the most common of these, Lupron, has not been approved by the FDA for use as a long-term puberty blocker, but is approved for shorter-term use in delaying early-onset puberty. That makes sense, as precocious puberty has long-term health consequences of its own that are well documented. The risk of short-term use in these cases is calculated against a serious medical risk from non-treatment, and is used with the presumed consent of both parents.

ADVERTISEMENT





The FDA hasn’t actually approved any such therapy for prepubescent children whose parents want to delay or prevent puberty for the desire of gender change. Nor is there any reason to assume the risk of Lupron or other drugs when gender dysphoria does not create a risk of physical damage, especially in seven-year-olds. If adults want to make a choice of gender transition, that’s one thing, but adults (and juries) imposing those kinds of long-term risks on children far below any rational age of consent for no good medical reason is simply _insane_. In what other contexts do courts allow the use of risky medication on children without any physical ailments, let alone _mandate_ their use against the will of one of the custodial parents?

Where _is_ the FDA on this anyway? Is this the same FDA that drags its heels on allowing experimental therapies for terminally ill adult patients with the full capacity for informed consent? This gap on puberty blockers suggests that political correctness plays more of a role than logic at the FDA.

ADVERTISEMENT





Let’s hope that Younger gets the chance to appeal this decision to a court with more rational thinkers. James/Luna should get a chance to make it completely through his childhood before making these kinds of decisions — and more importantly, he should be making them for himself as an informed adult capable of actual consent.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

*STRAIGHT UP CHEATING !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2019)

The plumber left and took the outhouse with him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 23, 2019)

Jessica “Jonathan” Yaniv, who infamously brought human rights complaints against multiple British Columbia estheticians for declining to perform services on her male genitals has lost her cases.... maybe he should have hired Messy! He would have waxed his nuts for free!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber left and took the outhouse with him.


So do you think this place is better without him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So do you think this place is better without him?


Yeah, that’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

__
_
BREAKING: Judge Rules Father of James Younger WILL Have Say in Any Gender “Transition” the 7 Year Old Boy’s Mother Seeks

Posted at 5:00 pm on October 24, 2019 by Bonchie

 







This is a big surprise coming out of the courtroom in Dallas, TX.


After days of outcry across the political spectrum (and don’t be fooled, this went far past conservative concerns), Judge Kim Cooks has ruled that Jeffrey Younger, the father of James Younger, will have decisionmaking power over the boy’s medical decisions. This is big news because it appears to grant him the authority to veto any attempts by the mother to “transition” the 7-year-old boy into a “girl.”

Here’s a recent video that exposed some of the mother’s mental manipulation of the boy.




Originally, a jury decision had recommended a sole conservatorship and that it not be Mr. Younger in charge. This would have put all decision making power in the hands of his mother, who insanely admitted in court that she decided James was really a girl after he took a liking to a McDonald’s toy.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

They should make this cunt sleep with espola.

__
_
Video Surfaces of “Trans” Child From Texas Custody Battle Saying His Mother Tells Him He’s a Girl

Posted at 8:00 am on October 24, 2019 by Brandon Morse

 







The case of James Younger, a seven-year-old boy from Texas who was recently the central figure in a custody battle between a father trying to protect his son from an abusive mother, has now taken a much larger spotlight on the national stage.


The case revolves around James’s supposed decision to be a transgender girl. The father, Jeff Younger, maintains that James prefers to be a boy and only seems to act as if he wants to be feminine around his mother, Anne Georgulas, and that these thoughts of transgenderism are a direct result of his mother’s influence.

A video has now come into public light where you can see the father asking James questions about whether or not he’s a girl or a boy. The child answers that he is a girl because his mother told him so.

“You’re a boy, right?” asks Younger.

“No, I’m a girl,” replies James.

“Who told you you’re a girl?” asks  Younger.


“Mommy,” said James.

The father continued to ask questions of his young son about his preferences, including how “mommy puts you in a dress and puts nail polish on you?” The son answers in the affirmative, noting that his mother buys him dresses, hairbands, and hairclips, and that he likes nail polish.

“And what does mommy tell you?” asks the father.

“She tells me I’m a girl,” replies James.








“My three-year-old son tells me — he’s at my home — he tells me that he’s a girl. And I had the presence of mind, thank goodness, to pull out my iPhone and videotape me asking him about that. And that was literally the first time that I really understood what was happening to my son,” Younger said on the “The Luke Macias Show” during an interview about the video.


“That was the first time I noticed. He was just past his third birthday,” he added.

Younger believed that his ex-wife, Anne Georgulas, was “only giving [James] love and affection if he acted like a girl,” and “was putting my son into time-outs and she would lock him in his room and say that monsters only eat boys.”

The court, in an 11 of 12 jury decision, has given Georgulas sole managing conservatorship of James and his twin brother Jude, and is now forcing the father to affirm James’s status as a transgendered person. When around James, Younger must refer to him as “Luna” with feminine pronouns.
_


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber left and took the outhouse with him.


*The plumber never associated with the " Outhouse ".......*




*The " Outhouse " is still here...*
*His name is Wez/" Messy " Financial.............*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber left and took the outhouse with him.


Who is John Galt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So do you think this place is better without him?


Outhouse is an id persona, like with most trump supporters. Ricky, Affleet, B-ear crap, Bernie, were basically the plumber, Sean S. until November 2016 at which point the wheels started coming off and he dove hard into the nono troll zone where fiction ruled out fact if facts were inconvenient to the intended goal. He had always been prone to believe mythical right wing mumbo jumbo designed to come off as folklore or Americana, but would debate the facts. He lost that and became a carbon copy troll. Might as well be a fictitious account made in a bot farm from some Russian military facility like some of the rest of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Outhouse is an id persona, like with most trump supporters. Ricky, Affleet, B-ear crap, Bernie, were basically the plumber, Sean S. until November 2016 at which point the wheels started coming off and he dove hard into the nono troll zone where fiction ruled out fact if facts were inconvenient to the intended goal. He had always been prone to believe mythical right wing mumbo jumbo designed to come off as folklore or Americana, but would debate the facts. He lost that and became a carbon copy troll. Might as well be a fictitious account made in a bot farm from some Russian military facility like some of the rest of you.


You try so hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

*Biologically Male NCAA Runner Named Conference Female Athlete Of The Week*
October 25th, 2019
_





Screenshot/ABCFoxMontanta


The Big Sky Conference named University of Montana runner June Eastwood, a biological male who identifies as a transgender woman, the cross-country female athlete of the week.

“June Eastwood finished second in a field of 204 runners at the Santa Clara Bronco Invitational,” helping “Montana place seventh as a team,” the conference noted in its announcement Tuesday. Eastwood previously competed on the University of Montana’s men’s team.




The University of Montana’s athletic director previously citedNCAA policy in explaining why Eastwood was competing on the women’s team. The NCAA allows male runners who identify as transgender women to compete in women’s athletics after suppressing testosterone levels for a full calendar year.



_


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You try so hard.


Doesn't he? Reminds me of Messy a bit..but a drunk version.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They should make this cunt sleep with espola.
> 
> __
> _
> ...


This is the party of espola, ratboy, messy and friends (that's probably all there is, the other screen names are their second or third accounts)
It's disgusting..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Doesn't he? Reminds me of Messy a bit..but a drunk version.


A bit messy you mean? Lol!


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2019)

Former Republican House Oversight Committee Chairman Trey Gowdy said Sunday he "100 percent" agrees with Democrats holding closed-door impeachment hearings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Former Republican House Oversight Committee Chairman Trey Gowdy
> said Sunday he "100 percent" agrees with Democrats holding closed-door
> impeachment hearings.


*Full of shit you are......
Full of shit you'll be.............*


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Full of shit you are......
> Full of shit you'll be.............*


Is that your response when you read something you don’t like? Well is it, stupid?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that your response when you read something you don’t like? Well is it, stupid?


He learned it from you...








						No, Acknowledging That All Genders Can Menstruate Doesn’t “Erase Women”
					

If you think only women have periods — and feel upset when people tell you that other genders have them too — let’s talk. Period product company Always announced last week it will be removing the Venus symbol (commonly used as a “female” emblem) from its packaging to be inclusive of all the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

*Reclaiming Common Sense*
By Richard Kirk

How has it come to pass that in America, a man can identify as a woman, and his linguistic affirmation by itself, at least in New York City, obligates others to refer to him as "her"?  And why is it increasingly considered mandatory to declare that men taking female hormones can compete against women in sporting events?  What aberrant philosophical doctrine, you may ask, is behind the assertion that there are sixty-three genders or that marriage must no longer be considered the union of a man and a woman?  The answer to these and other absurdities can be found in Robert Curry's new book, _Reclaiming Common Sense__: Finding Truth in a Post-Truth World_.  This brief and manageable philosophical analysis forms a welcome addendum to Curry's earlier work, _Common Sense Nation_, which "explores the thinking of the American Founders" and "present to Americans today what was once known by virtually every American."
What Americans once knew was humorously summarized by Abraham Lincoln when he posed this question, "If you call a tail a leg, how many legs would a dog have?"  Abe's answer: "Four, because even if you call it a leg, it's still a tail."  This "common-sense realism" was once, as Curry points out, the currency of both everyday Americans and the nation's academics.  The author, however, goes well beyond Lincoln's yarn to explain the philosophical background of "common sense" as developed in the writings of Scotland's Thomas Reid.  Reid notes the foundational quality of certain "self-evident" truths not only for practical living (You can't fly if you jump out a fifth-story window.), but also for intellectual and moral pursuits.  These basic truths are not ideas that can be proven.  Instead, they are the necessary presuppositions of rational analysis and moral reflection.  Furthermore, these basic, "self-evident" truths aren't always obvious, but rather are recognized as rational or moral pillars once discovered.  Even simple mathematical truths, to say nothing of more advanced axioms, require a grounding in the discipline to be seen clearly.  With respect to morality, the "self-evident" truth that "all men are created equal" was capable of being clearly perceived only after history and thoughtful refection prepared individuals (like the Founders) to see and acknowledge this seminal insight.
So when did Americans begin to lose this commonsense perspective that was an essential component of the Founders' belief that self-government is possible?  Curry points to the ascendance of German-trained academics among American intellectuals in the latter part of the nineteenth century.  With the importation of "Romantic" and "progressive" ideals that often sailed under the heading of science, intellectuals dismissed the notion that ordinary folk were capable of discovering the not so obvious truths according to which society should be ordered.  Psychiatrists, sociologists, and political scientists would henceforth, they believed, set down rules for raising children and organizing society.  This perspective was widespread among American intellectuals in the early twentieth century as the philosophical gap between academics and ordinary Americans widened tremendously.
A Marxist variant of these "progressive" ideas became all the rage on American campuses in the sixties and seventies thanks to another German émigré, Herbert Marcuse.  By that time, however, the illusion that Marxism and science were joined at the hip was becoming implausible.  Eventually, instead of rejecting Marxism or other utopian constructs, science and reason were themselves jettisoned in favor of the unbridled emotions that always lay at the heart of Marx's romanticism.  The absurd conclusion of this intellectual cul-de-sac is today's "linguistic realism" that asserts that people actually are what they say they are.  Thus, a boy in a tutu and tiara who insists he is a girl must be considered a girl — a proposition considerably removed from the commonsense statements about dogs, legs, and tails put forth by Lincoln.  A further consequence of this escape from reality is the assertion that speech itself is violence, a corollary of attributing to words the status of reality and thus the justification for hate speech laws.  The pseudo-scientific cherry on top of this irrational hodgepodge is the popular misunderstanding of Einstein's "theory of relativity" as asserting that "everything is relative," including morality — thus the ubiquity of the modern phrase "my truth."
All these philosophical twists and turns are unpacked slowly by Curry and in a manner that doesn't require a formal background in philosophy or intellectual history.  Dreams, for example, are used to illustrate the romantic alternative to commonsense perceptions, and Jane Austen's two major characters in _Sense and Sensibility_ provide literary examples of two different approaches to life, one based on commonsense moderation (Elinor) and the other ruled by self-destructive emotion (Marianne).
Other than showing us exactly how far we have traveled from the commonsense doctrines of Thomas Reid and the Founders, Curry provides in this short work no advice for reversing course other than admonishing each reader to "make the life-defining effort to become a person of robust common sense."  Perhaps a third postscript to _Common Sense Nation_ will take on that necessary  task with more detailed strategies that extend beyond an appeal to individuals to adopt a  perspective that's at odds with the enormous emotional power of a corrupt academic and popular culture (cf. Attorney General Barr's Notre Dame speech) that controls almost all the major instruments of communication and education.

How has it come to pass that in America, a man can identify as a woman, and his linguistic affirmation by itself, at least in New York City, obligates others to refer to him as "her"?  And why is it increasingly considered mandatory to declare that men taking female hormones can compete against women in sporting events?  What aberrant philosophical doctrine, you may ask, is behind the assertion that there are sixty-three genders or that marriage must no longer be considered the union of a man and a woman?  The answer to these and other absurdities can be found in Robert Curry's new book, _Reclaiming Common Sense__: Finding Truth in a Post-Truth World_.  This brief and manageable philosophical analysis forms a welcome addendum to Curry's earlier work, _Common Sense Nation_, which "explores the thinking of the American Founders" and "present to Americans today what was once known by virtually every American."
What Americans once knew was humorously summarized by Abraham Lincoln when he posed this question, "If you call a tail a leg, how many legs would a dog have?"  Abe's answer: "Four, because even if you call it a leg, it's still a tail."  This "common-sense realism" was once, as Curry points out, the currency of both everyday Americans and the nation's academics.  The author, however, goes well beyond Lincoln's yarn to explain the philosophical background of "common sense" as developed in the writings of Scotland's Thomas Reid.  Reid notes the foundational quality of certain "self-evident" truths not only for practical living (You can't fly if you jump out a fifth-story window.), but also for intellectual and moral pursuits.  These basic truths are not ideas that can be proven.  Instead, they are the necessary presuppositions of rational analysis and moral reflection.  Furthermore, these basic, "self-evident" truths aren't always obvious, but rather are recognized as rational or moral pillars once discovered.  Even simple mathematical truths, to say nothing of more advanced axioms, require a grounding in the discipline to be seen clearly.  With respect to morality, the "self-evident" truth that "all men are created equal" was capable of being clearly perceived only after history and thoughtful refection prepared individuals (like the Founders) to see and acknowledge this seminal insight.
So when did Americans begin to lose this commonsense perspective that was an essential component of the Founders' belief that self-government is possible?  Curry points to the ascendance of German-trained academics among American intellectuals in the latter part of the nineteenth century.  With the importation of "Romantic" and "progressive" ideals that often sailed under the heading of science, intellectuals dismissed the notion that ordinary folk were capable of discovering the not so obvious truths according to which society should be ordered.  Psychiatrists, sociologists, and political scientists would henceforth, they believed, set down rules for raising children and organizing society.  This perspective was widespread among American intellectuals in the early twentieth century as the philosophical gap between academics and ordinary Americans widened tremendously.
A Marxist variant of these "progressive" ideas became all the rage on American campuses in the sixties and seventies thanks to another German émigré, Herbert Marcuse.  By that time, however, the illusion that Marxism and science were joined at the hip was becoming implausible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Reclaiming Common Sense*
> By Richard Kirk
> 
> How has it come to pass that in America, a man can identify as a woman, and his linguistic affirmation by itself, at least in New York City, obligates others to refer to him as "her"?  And why is it increasingly considered mandatory to declare that men taking female hormones can compete against women in sporting events?  What aberrant philosophical doctrine, you may ask, is behind the assertion that there are sixty-three genders or that marriage must no longer be considered the union of a man and a woman?  The answer to these and other absurdities can be found in Robert Curry's new book, _Reclaiming Common Sense__: Finding Truth in a Post-Truth World_.  This brief and manageable philosophical analysis forms a welcome addendum to Curry's earlier work, _Common Sense Nation_, which "explores the thinking of the American Founders" and "present to Americans today what was once known by virtually every American."
> ...


Did they discover a third genital?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did they discover a third genital?


CisHusker would know.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Booter (Nov 7, 2019)

*Trump ordered to pay $2 million to settle suit claiming Trump Foundation misused funds to benefit campaign*

A judge Thursday ordered President Donald Trump to pay $2 million to settle a suit by New York’s attorney general alleging he misused his Trump Foundation charity to benefit his 2016 presidential campaign, in addition to other unlawful activity over more than a decade.
Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Saliann Scarpulla ruled that more than $2.8 million raised by the Trump Foundation had been “used for Mr. Trump’s political campaign and disbursed by Mr. Trump’s campaign staff, rather than by the Foundation” itself.

“A review of the record, including the factual admissions in the Final Stipulation, establishes that Mr. Trump breached his fiduciary duty to the Foundation and that waste occurred to the Foundation,” Scarpulla wrote in her ruling.

Of course the piece of shit Don The Con is stiffing charities.  Good times nutters!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump ordered to pay $2 million to settle suit claiming Trump Foundation misused funds to benefit campaign*
> 
> A judge Thursday ordered President Donald Trump to pay $2 million to settle a suit by New York’s attorney general alleging he misused his Trump Foundation charity to benefit his 2016 presidential campaign, in addition to other unlawful activity over more than a decade.
> Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Saliann Scarpulla ruled that more than $2.8 million raised by the Trump Foundation had been “used for Mr. Trump’s political campaign and disbursed by Mr. Trump’s campaign staff, rather than by the Foundation” itself.
> ...


Oh Bootsie!  Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2019)

Everytime Bootsie post I think of this song...







Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh Bootsie!  Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump ordered to pay $2 million to settle suit claiming Trump Foundation misused funds to benefit campaign*
> 
> A judge Thursday ordered President Donald Trump to pay $2 million to settle a suit by New York’s attorney general alleging he misused his Trump Foundation charity to benefit his 2016 presidential campaign, in addition to other unlawful activity over more than a decade.
> Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Saliann Scarpulla ruled that more than $2.8 million raised by the Trump Foundation had been “used for Mr. Trump’s political campaign and disbursed by Mr. Trump’s campaign staff, rather than by the Foundation” itself.
> ...



*The ruling is a joke...!*
*The Trump foundation will appeal, it will be overturned and 
more Democratic diapers will be soiled....
*
*Oh....and urine idiot for siding with a Criminal Institution.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The ruling is a joke...!*
> *The Trump foundation will appeal, it will be overturned and
> more Democratic diapers will be soiled....
> *
> *Oh....and urine idiot for siding with a Criminal Institution.*


Are you sure they will appeal?  Really sure?   With extra sprinkles sure?  Because it’s tough to appeal when both sides stipulated to the judge’s determination of damages.


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure they will appeal?  Really sure?   With extra sprinkles sure?  Because it’s tough to appeal when both sides stipulated to the judge’s determination of damages.


You are way over that idiot’s head. “Stipulated?” You think he knows what that means?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You are way over that idiot’s head. “Stipulated?” You think he knows what that means?


Who did you waste your vote on again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you waste your vote on again?


The question is, you living in California, who did you waste your vote on?


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Wait, did Trump and his kids agree today that they held a fundraiser for veterans where they said they raised $6m and, in fact, they raised $2.8m and they kept it all for his campaign? None of it went to veterans? You guys are all as sleazy as you are stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, did Trump and his kids agree today that they held a fundraiser for veterans where they said they raised $6m and, in fact, they raised $2.8m and they kept it all for his campaign? None of it went to veterans? You guys are all as sleazy as you are stupid.


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Keep telling yourself that . . . you nutters convince yourselves of some crazy shit. Like how you all think you are experts on varying topics, "I know way more than the generals". You idiots have simply been given a licence to dream.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2019)

This explains a lot. I always knew Wez..errr, Messy and the other lefties seemed really bitter.  Now it's confirmed why:



*Conservatives Are Happier, More Generous Than Liberals*



  






Where are the happiest, most generous people in America to be found? The answer might surprise you!
Lefty author and radio personality Garrison Keillor captured the popular view (at least according to Hollywood and the media) of the differences between liberals and conservatives, claiming, “Liberalism is the politics of kindness,” standing for “tolerance, magnanimity, community spirit, [and] the defense of the weak against the powerful.” Conservatives, Keillor claims on the other hand, are people who “stand for tax cuts, and further tax cuts, annual tax cuts,” and then they “use their refund to buy a gun and an attack dog” to keep people away who are not like them.
Or, as Obama put it, these are the people who are “bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy toward people who aren’t like them.”
As it turns out, that is the exact opposite of the truth.
Last year, the Social Psychological and Personality Science journal published the findings of a study by University of Southern California researcher David Newman. He analyzed the happiness of 50,000 people from 16 countries over a 40-year period.
What Newman’s team discovered is that conservatives are consistently and significantly happier than their liberal counterparts, and the more conservative a person is, the happier they are. Social conservatives are even happier than just fiscal conservatives, and both are much happier than liberals. Why? Because “there is some unique aspect of political conservatism that provides people with meaning and purpose in life.”
This was true for conservatives “at all reporting periods (global, daily, and momentary).” In other words, conservatives tend to be happy as a general rule, and not just when things are going well for them. That is extremely significant. It means their happiness is related to who they are inside, rather than being a reaction to their circumstances.
Of study participants, 52% of conservatives were “completely satisfied” with their family lives, compared to just 41% of liberals and moderates. Conservatives were also significantly more likely to believe marriage is “essential in creating and maintaining strong families,” and overwhelmingly more likely to be married (62% vs. 39%).
Considering the vast data on how marriage greatly increases overall happiness and well-being, economic stability, improved physical and mental health, and life expectancy, this is a game-changer.
In 2012, the Journal of Research in Personality analyzed four studies on happiness, and found “conservatives expressed greater personal agency (e.g., personal control, responsibility), more positive outlook (e.g., optimism, self-worth), more transcendent moral beliefs (e.g., greater religiosity, greater moral clarity, less tolerance of transgressions), and a generalized belief in fairness, and these differences accounted for the happiness gap.”
In the U.S., where leftists gravitate toward the Democrat Party and conservatives to the Republican Party, these mindsets and ideologies are clearly manifest in their messaging. As one writer put it, “Republicans … preach the message of limited government, responsibility and self-reliance, while Democrats … preach a message of victimhood and entitlement. … The former is empowering and the latter is debilitating, tending only to provoke feelings of resentment, anger, and helplessness.”
This supports the findings of a Pew Research Center study showing that Republicans maintain higher levels of happiness across all income levels, so it’s not just those evil, rich Republicans swimming in their pools of cash who are happy.
Additionally, conservative Republicans are nearly twice as likely to be “very happy” as liberal Democrats (47% to 28%), and regular church attenders were nearly twice as likely to be very happy as those who rarely or never attend.
Conservative, Christian Republicans are also far more generous than their liberal Democrat counterparts, regardless of income level. And for those who think religious conservatives only donate to charity to get the tax write-off (which makes no sense because you don’t get a dollar-for-dollar reduction in taxes), religious conservatives also donate more of their time (which could be spent making more money) to charity than liberal Democrats. In the 2012 election, 17 of the most generous states voted for Mitt Romney, while 15 of the least charitable 17 went for Barack Obama.
If you are a liberal Democrat, these findings probably offend you. You may think this is “fake news” and recall the widely broadcasted study that supposedly found Republicans have more psychopathic traits than Democrats. Numerous liberals/Democrats pointed to the study as proof that conservatism and religiosity are manifestations of mental illness.
Yet while this study’s findings were headline news when the report was issued, the retraction a short time later was barely mentioned. Go figure.


----------



## Booter (Nov 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Trump foundation will appeal, it will be overturned and
> more Democratic diapers will be soiled....*



*Trump Foundation to shut down under agreement with New York attorney general*

Trump’s charity was, for years, “little more than an empty shell” with no oversight by a functioning board of directors, and she pointed out that the nonprofit had not had a board meeting since 1999.
Underwood said the foundation also made a series of questionable donations to other charitable organizations to settle legal claims involving Trump businesses, including his South Florida Mar-a-Lago retreat, while another donation went toward promoting Trump’s international hotels. The attorney general’s office also alleged that Trump handed over control of the charity to his presidential campaign in 2016, as it made strategic donations to charities and events in key campaign states like Iowa and New Hampshire.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump Foundation to shut down under agreement with New York attorney general*
> 
> Trump’s charity was, for years, “little more than an empty shell” with no oversight by a functioning board of directors, and she pointed out that the nonprofit had not had a board meeting since 1999.
> Underwood said the foundation also made a series of questionable donations to other charitable organizations to settle legal claims involving Trump businesses, including his South Florida Mar-a-Lago retreat, while another donation went toward promoting Trump’s international hotels. The attorney general’s office also alleged that Trump handed over control of the charity to his presidential campaign in 2016, as it made strategic donations to charities and events in key campaign states like Iowa and New Hampshire.


Since its inception in 1987, the Trump Foundation has distributed over $19 million to hundreds of worthwhile charities with little to no expenses. More than $9 million came directly from President Trump. Following the 2016 presidential election, the Trump Foundation publicly announced its intention to voluntarily dissolve and distribute all of its remaining funds to charity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This explains a lot. I always knew Wez..errr, Messy and the other lefties seemed really bitter.  Now it's confirmed why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The party of the kkk, slavery and FDR.
Spending other people’s money ain’t no thang.
Wise up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The party of the kkk, slavery and FDR.
> Spending other people’s money ain’t no thang.
> Wise up.


Think for yourself sometime. You are a rightwing propaganda cliche'.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

7 Year Old Boy Whose Mom Wanted Him to Transition to Be a Girl Makes His Own Choice
Posted at 4:00 pm on November 08, 2019 by Nick Arama
Share

Tweet





The story of 7-year-old James Younger went viral last month, James, whose mother, Anne Georgulas, was trying to transition him from male to female and his father, Jeffrey Younger, was prevented from having any say, desperate to stop his child from suffering irreparable harm by possible future chemical castration, with even the Texas governor getting involved on behalf of the child.



His mother claimed James wanted to be a girl named Luna, his father said that wasn’t the case. Younger alleges that Georgulas has been pushing the transition on James ever since the end of their marriage and was manipulating him since he was 3 years old. According to the Daily Mail, Younger said Georgulas would lock James inside a bedroom and say, ‘monsters only eat boys.’


The Texas court ultimately decided to grant joint managing conservatorship to both parents requiring that they both must give consent to any medical treatment on behalf of their child.
After all the struggle, the court finally ruled that James would be allowed to decide for himself what he wanted to be called and how he wished to consider himself.



Although both parents are under a gag order by the court, a family whose children are close to James revealed how he choose to attend school and how he wanted the school to refer to him for the record.
James choose to be called James and go to school as a boy.
Here he is with his brother, Jude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

You Can Be Transgender, but Don’t Force Everyone to Pretend Along With You
Posted at 8:15 pm on November 08, 2019 by Brandon Morse
Share

Tweet





The title of this piece is a loose version of a quote that put me smack into the center of a massive controversy within the gaming journalism community that would eventually get me removed from it.
In a sane world, this quote would be pretty harmless. I’m essentially saying that if you’d like to be trans then that’s your prerogative, but you and I both know it’s not a biological fact, and if someone doesn’t want to say that you’re a woman because you’re really a man, then you shouldn’t force them to in any way, shape, or form.

And while the vast majority of readers may live in that sane world with me, there are many who don’t, and many who would rather capitulate to the outrage mob besides.  Sadly, those who do capitulate are a very large part of the populace and have become so large that it’s infected everything in our society from our laws to the way we handle our children. People, like me, have lost out on job opportunities because they spoke the truth, and not even a truth that should be difficult to accept.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think for yourself sometime. You are a rightwing propaganda cliche'.


And a freak. You are obsessed with people's personal lives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And a freak. You are obsessed with people's personal lives.


Only when they try to force it on others, if they stay in the closet like you then it’s fine with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

NOVEMBER 10TH, 2019*GLAAD: We Want ‘20% Of Series Regular Characters’ To Be ‘LGBTQ By 2025’*
By  Frank Camp
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
On Thursday, GLAAD published its annual “Where We Are on TV” report, which examines the number of LGBTQ characters on television.

In the opening paragraphs of the report, GLAAD President Sarah Kate Ellis states that television plays a crucial role in our culture when it comes to “changing hearts and minds.” She adds that according to a study, “less than one-quarter of Americans have a close friend or family member who is transgender,” which means many Americans “learn about trans people from what they see in television, movies, and news.”

Due to this statistic, Ellis says, the casting of trans actor Brian Michael Smith in Fox’s “9-1-1: Lone Star” is important.
The report then cites an online survey of 2,037 adults conducted by Harris Poll suggesting that 20% of Americans ages 18-34 identify as LGBTQ, and that approximately 12% of overall respondents identify as LGBTQ.

However, according to a 2017 Gallup survey that conducted “telephone interviews with a random sample of 340,604 U.S. adults,” only 4.5% of the U.S. population identify as LGBT.
According to Gallup: “The percentage of millennials who identify as LGBT expanded from 7.3% to 8.1% from 2016 to 2017, and is up from 5.8% in 2012.”

The GLAAD report issued a final challenge to the television industry:


> GLAAD is calling on the industry to ensure that 20 percent of series regular characters on primetime scripted broadcast series are LGBTQ by 2025. Further, we would challenge all platforms to make sure that within the next two years, half of LGBTQ characters on every platform are people of color. While broadcast has actually hit this mark two years in a row, cable and streaming have yet to reach this goal. These two steps are key moves towards ensuring that entertainment reflects the world in which it is created and the audience who consumes it.


Even if one uses GLAAD’s survey data as a real estimate of the percentage of LGBTQ persons in the United States, the organization’s challenge that “20% of series regular characters on primetime scripted broadcast series” should be LGBTQ by the year 2025 would amount to severe overrepresentation.
Using GLAAD’s data, LGBTQ television characters would outweigh the actual LGBTQ population by 40%. Using Gallup’s data, the difference would be even more stark, with LGBT characters on television outweighing the actual LGBT population by 77.5% by 2025.
GLAAD’s push for overrepresentation could be a factor in the overestimation of the actual LGBT population by many Americans.
In 2019, Gallup asked respondents: “Just your best guess, what percent of Americans today would you say are gay or lesbian?”
The average respondent believed that 23.6% of the population is gay or lesbian. Broken down further, 35% guessed that the gay and lesbian population was “more than 25%”; 19% guessed that it was between “20% to 25%”; 10% guessed that it was “15% to less than 20%”; and 14% guessed that it was “10% to less than 15%.”
Only 8% guessed that the percentage of gay and lesbian persons in the United States was “less than 5%.”


----------



## Booter (Nov 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Since its inception in 1987, the Trump Foundation has distributed over $19 million to hundreds of worthwhile charities with little to no expenses. More than $9 million came directly from President Trump. Following the 2016 presidential election, the Trump Foundation publicly announced its intention to voluntarily dissolve and distribute all of its remaining funds to charity.


That's a statement from the Trump Foundation.  Other than nutters no one is going to believe that. I bet showing his taxes could clear this all up.


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's a statement from the Trump Foundation.  Other than nutters no one is going to believe that. I bet showing his taxes could clear this all up.


“Voluntarily dissolve.” The idiots actually believe that. So weird.
On June 14, 2018, New York attorney general Barbara Underwood filed a civil suit against the foundation as well as Trump himself and Trump's three adult children, Ivanka, Eric, and Donald Jr., alleging "persistently illegal conduct" with respect to the foundation's money.[9][10][11] On December 18, 2018, Attorney General Underwood announced that the foundation had agreed to shut down under court supervision and distribute its remaining assets to court-approved charities, although she did not end investigations of the foundation and its directors.[12] In November 2019, Trump was ordered to pay a $2 million settlement for misusing the Foundation for his business and political purposes.[13][14]


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And a freak. You are obsessed with people's personal lives.



*You are the " Freak " and your online Forum persona speaks loud and clear....*
*How many different names do you hide under .....
Gotta be more than ten by now.....just as your private life is a " Dark Closeted " 
experience.....
The TRUTH spills out on this Forum daily with each new post of yours....

You are one VERY insecure individual...and it shows ( On the Internet )*
*now that is very telling and bad...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

*Alicia Keys ‘Frustrated’ That 4-Year-Old Son Didn’t Want to Be Seen in Public with Rainbow Manicure*





Mpi43/MediaPunch /IPXHANNAH BLEAU12 Nov 20192,703
2:28
*Grammy-winning singer Alicia Keys said in an Instagram video that she was “frustrated” that her 4-year-old son didn’t want to be seen in public with a rainbow manicure and lamented the “judgments” and “stereotypes” that are provoked when men want to express their “feminine energy” and vice versa.*
“He’s in the chair and he’s like ‘I want rainbow.’ So he tells the lady that he wants rainbow colors on his nails,” Keys explained. “And after he painted his nails, he looked at me and said ‘Mommy, I don’t want this on my nails.’ And I was like why? You were so sure. You were good. And he was like, ‘People are not going to like it.'”

Keys was shocked that her young son worried about being seen in public with rainbow nails.

“Can you believe this? Four years old! He’s four and he already understands the concept that someone’s going to judge him because he chose rainbow color on his nails,” Keys said, explaining that she encouraged her son by telling him that “so many” men paint their nails.
“And I said plus you know a lot of guys paint their nails. This is not like some strange thing that you only do. He was like really? I was like yeah– so many. So many. And that made him feel better, but it just got me to thinking about how completely judged we are all the time,” she said.
Keys explained that she believes men and women possess both masculine and feminine “energies” and noted her concern that “we can’t just explore these different sides of ourselves.”

“You know, these different energies that are within us. And even for me myself, I oftentimes express the masculine energy that is inside of me. And it’s very natural to me. That’s how I feel and all the time if that happens there’s judgments and there’s the stereotypes and there’s all the energy that comes toward that and for my boys — similar,” she said.
“If they want to express the feminine energy that’s inside of them, there’s all these judgments and all these rules and stereotypes and vibes, and it’s really frustrating to me,” she continued.
“I’m actually really really frustrated about it and I ask myself why is it that? Like why can’t we just express the different energies that are inside of us?” she asked, calling it a “normal,” “ancient,” “powerful” and “spiritual” understanding.
Keys has not refrained from articulating her ideological leanings in the past, appearing at the Democratic National Convention in 2016 and dedicating her performance to the mothers of the Black Lives Matter movement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

BLOG

HEADLINES





*Illinois school district moves to allow boys to use girls’ locker rooms and showers *
JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 pm on November 16, 2019 
After the Trump administration’s Department of Education rolled back the Title IX “guidance letter” regarding bathroom usage in public schools by transgender students last year, I’d foolishly thought we might be done with this issue. (At least until the next Democratic president took office, anyway.) But apparently not.
ADVERTISEMENT

Out in Illinois, the Palatine-Schaumburg school district, located to the northwest of Chicago, has brought the transgender bathroom wars back into the spotlight. The school board voted this week by a 5-2 margin to allow transgender students to use the locker rooms, showers and other facilities of their chosen gender. The policy is expected to go into effect in January. Up until now, a compromise had allowed transgender “girls” to change in the nurse’s office or a private stall. (CBS Chicago)



> A nearly four-year fight over restroom and locker room access for transgender students in the northwest suburbs is over.
> 
> As CBS 2’s Tara Molina reported, the Palatine-Schaumburg High School District 211 board on Thursday voted to give transgender students unrestricted access to locker rooms and restrooms. The vote was 5-2.


It sounds like the board is attempting to walk a bit of a tightrope here. Besides the delay in implementing the new policy, the board is saying that “doesn’t mean anyone can just go into any locker room or restroom at any time.” They specify that the student and a parent will have to communicate with the district’s board and “come up with a plan.”
ADVERTISEMENT

What does that even mean? I suppose it prevents some boys from just declaring that they’re “transitioning” without their parent’s knowledge and just strolling into the girls’ showers, but what if the parents are going along with this? That’s not much of a remedy, given the number of parents these days that are condoning (if not inspiring) such behavior.
As I’ve written here repeatedly, the ideal (if unfortunate) solution is to just make all of the bathrooms, changing rooms and shower stalls into private, single-person facilities with no gender assignments. But that’s expensive and takes up more space, so few schools could afford to quickly make such a transition. It seems like the compromise that had been worked out for schools in the Palatine-Schaumburg school district was fair enough, since privacy was assured for the students.
ADVERTISEMENT

And maybe it’s just me, but has anyone else noticed that nearly every one of these cases that makes it into the news involves boys “transitioning” to being girls who want to use the girls’ facilities? Where are all of the transgender boys wanting to shower with the biological (actual) boys? _Just saying_…
We have a couple of Supreme Court cases currently on the docket where some questions about the definitions of gender and sex might be addressed. Unfortunately, they seem to be fairly narrowly tailored and I’ll be surprised if we get any of the more sweeping answers that are required for these questions. Until then, we’ll likely be seeing more of these situations winding up in the lower courts and leaving parents and students in limbo until the court can be prodded into offering a definitive answer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BLOG
> 
> HEADLINES
> 
> ...


If Messy had a daughter he would probably be telling her not to use the facilities.... but since he doesn't have a daughter he has no problem with this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's a statement from the Trump Foundation.  Other than nutters no one is going to believe that. I bet showing his taxes could clear this all up.


Lol!


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

If you go to foxsports.com for today’s 5 big news reports, WWE is #5.

The stupid Fox fans actually view it as a sport.

America.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

So when he's found guilty of lying, none of you Trumpists will care, because you all lie too, correct? Multi? Lion? Nono?

The House of Representatives is now investigating whether President Donald Trump lied to special counsel Robert Mueller in written answers he provided in the Russia investigation, the House's general counsel said in federal court Monday.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> So when he's found guilty of lying, none of you Trumpists will care, because you all lie too, correct? Multi? Lion? Nono?
> 
> The House of Representatives is now investigating whether President Donald Trump lied to special counsel Robert Mueller in written answers he provided in the Russia investigation, the House's general counsel said in federal court Monday.



Once again post one of my so called lies.
Bill Clinton made telling lies cool, his wife took it to new heights and you are are blind.
You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor...
Trump is no different than those that came before him, he just doesn't play politician well.
So fuck off you miserable little worm...


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again post one of my so called lies.
> Bill Clinton made telling lies cool, his wife took it to new heights and you are are blind.
> You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor...
> Trump is no different than those that came before him, he just doesn't play politician well.
> So fuck off you miserable little worm...


That's what I figured you'd say.  Being grossly and intentionally  ignorant is as bad as being a liar.
If you are too stupid to recognize the 8 millions ways that Trump is very, very different than all those that have preceded him, then you are as ignorant as I thought.
Remind me of Clinton and Obama's lawyers and campaign managers who went to jail, please? Dumbshit.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again post one of my so called lies.
> Bill Clinton made telling lies cool, his wife took it to new heights and you are are blind.
> You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor...
> Trump is no different than those that came before him, he just doesn't play politician well.
> So fuck off you miserable little worm...


Trumpist.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That's what I figured you'd say.  Being grossly and intentionally  ignorant is as bad as being a liar.
> If you are too stupid to recognize the 8 millions ways that Trump is very, very different than all those that have preceded him, then you are as ignorant as I thought.
> Remind me of Clinton and Obama's lawyers and campaign managers who went to jail, please? Dumbshit.



Messy, Barr+Durham= Criminal complaints against the other team.  Left started it all because Hillary did not pound the streets in middle America. She focused on the wrong states and then blamed it all on Russia.  That Durham dude is no one to mess with.  Imagine having him asking you questions with a video camera recording your every words and your body reactions from tough questions from Durham and big bright lights shinning on you??????  Depo can go very long and long and long to drain you and look for one little lie to nail your ass.  They also ask you to raise your hand to swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you God.  If you say one lie by accident you go to prison.  Not easy even when one is trying to be truthful.


Mueller and Shciff  are nothing compared to what's coming soon...….

Trump has 8 associates going to prison.  Funny thing is Trump can pardon all of them and he will.



Left power players who get jail time too will have to wait a long time unless Trump is impeached or loses General. Lot's of prison time at stake.  Fair is fair in my book.  Many folks warned the Left not to go down this road but they did.  When IG report comes we will all get a good look inside DC


----------



## Booter (Nov 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is no different than those that came before him, he just doesn't play politician well.


*50 Moments That Define an Improbable Presidency*

In an October 2016 editorial, _The Atlantic_ wrote of Donald Trump: “*He is a demagogue, a xenophobe, a sexist, a know-nothing, and a liar.” We argued that Trump “expresses admiration for authoritarian rulers, and evinces authoritarian tendencies himself.” Trump, we also noted, “is easily goaded, a poor quality for someone seeking control of America’s nuclear arsenal. He is an enemy of fact-based discourse; he is ignorant of, and indifferent to, the Constitution; he appears not to read.”*

In retrospect, we may be guilty of understatement.

There was a hope, in the bewildering days following the 2016 election, that the office would temper the man—that Trump, in short, would change.

He has not changed.





__





						50 Moments That Define the Trump Presidency
					

“Unthinkable” is a special project from The Atlantic, cataloging the 50 most norm-shattering moments of the Trump administration.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5664
> Messy, Barr+Durham= Criminal complaints against the other team.  Left started it all because Hillary did not pound the streets in middle America. She focused on the wrong states and then blamed it all on Russia.  That Durham dude is no one to mess with.  Imagine having him asking you questions with a video camera recording your every words and your body reactions from tough questions from Durham and big bright lights shinning on you??????  Depo can go very long and long and long to drain you and look for one little lie to nail your ass.  They also ask you to raise your hand to swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you God.  If you say one lie by accident you go to prison.  Not easy even when one is trying to be truthful.
> 
> View attachment 5665
> ...


Trumpist.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


Wow, just like all the others @espn.  I'm no Trump fan bro.  I hate all this.  But if your not 100% out for him, than your a Trumpist?  Just like all the others you are.  This is not how to get someone out of office.  Bill got George out and Ronald got Jimmy out the right way.  This is wrong on all accounts.  Just wait dude.  I might have to move to Montana because I'm afraid for this country and that is honest as I can get....


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Wow, just like all the others @espn.  I'm no Trump fan bro.  I hate all this.  But if your not 100% out for him, than your a Trumpist?  Just like all the others you are.  This is not how to get someone out of office.  Bill got George out and Ronald got Jimmy out the right way.  This is wrong on all accounts.  Just wait dude.  I might have to move to Montana because I'm afraid for this country and that is honest as I can get....


He's a criminal lunatic, trumpist.  Take joy in your position while you can, before real Americans show him how the Constitution works.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> He's a criminal lunatic, trumpist.  Take joy in your position while you can, before real Americans show him how the Constitution works.


So only half is real Americans and that happens to be your sides half?  So anyone who voted for Trump is not American and is a Trumpest?  If your in the middle, you're also a Trumpest and not American and also stupid and not very educated on the constitution and your side will teach us the real constitution in 2020?  You served in the military, right?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> So only half is real Americans and that happens to be your sides half?  So anyone who voted for Trump is not American and is a Trumpest?  If your in the middle, you're also a Trumpest and not American and also stupid and not very educated on the constitution and your side will teach us the real constitution in 2020?  You served in the military, right?


I see it is hard for you to accept reality, trumpist.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5664
> Messy, Barr+Durham= Criminal complaints against the other team.  Left started it all because Hillary did not pound the streets in middle America. She focused on the wrong states and then blamed it all on Russia.  That Durham dude is no one to mess with.  Imagine having him asking you questions with a video camera recording your every words and your body reactions from tough questions from Durham and big bright lights shinning on you??????  Depo can go very long and long and long to drain you and look for one little lie to nail your ass.  They also ask you to raise your hand to swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you God.  If you say one lie by accident you go to prison.  Not easy even when one is trying to be truthful.
> 
> View attachment 5665
> ...


Let me know which Dems are going to jail. Eager to learn from you, Davey.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I see it is hard for you to accept reality, trumpist.


It's too bad you act like this espn.  I'm looking for peace.  If one side is all wrong than someone will have to fight to prove them wrong.  I hope to God we can resolve all this peacefully.  I don't like war anymore.  When I was young and cocky, I was all for war.  When 911 hit us all, my son was 6 months old.  I was pissed off and jumped in with Bush the gang.  I argued with folks about why we had to seek revenge in Iraq and Afghanistan.  I was the first to say,  "WAR" because of WMD and because I really like Colin Powell.  I'm here to say I was 100% wrong too.  Trump was anti war and dodged Vietnam according to many.  I saw him as a democratic to be honest back in 2001-2003.  He was no on war.  Well, my son is 18 now and I would never send my son to the middle east.  This cocky kid is a dad now and I see things different.  I was so far right when I was 20 that my neck was stiff and It took a very good govt professor at Fullerton college and life to straighten it out. I have a best friend who is black and was stiff necked on the Left side when he was 20.  Were both over 50 playing in the middle together.  He actually likes Trump more than me, no joke.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me know which Dems are going to jail. Eager to learn from you, Davey.


I don't know right now.  I'm really confused who did what back in summer of 2016.  Let's wait for IG report and have a looksy.  Maybe Left is right and Trump will be impeached and removed from office.  Someone says he can run again but I'm not so sure he can but what do I know.  If you guys got maybe 10 elephants on this inquiry I would think maybe you got something.  But so far like Brett K, this looks like a circus.  If I'm wrong, can I still be an American or will you punish the Trumpers with jail too?


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> If you go to foxsports.com for today’s 5 big news reports, WWE is #5.
> 
> The stupid Fox fans actually view it as a sport.
> 
> America.


*The reality is your Jackass Party wants Men in Women's Sports for " Show " so they can Cheat just as *
*WWE puts on a " Show " to Cheat the viewer out of reality.....

" Messy " the Forum Idiot has displayed once again his lack of proper schooling....*


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> It's too bad you act like this espn.  I'm looking for peace.  If one side is all wrong than someone will have to fight to prove them wrong.  I hope to God we can resolve all this peacefully.  I don't like war anymore.  When I was young and cocky, I was all for war.  When 911 hit us all, my son was 6 months old.  I was pissed off and jumped in with Bush the gang.  I argued with folks about why we had to seek revenge in Iraq and Afghanistan.  I was the first to say,  "WAR" because of WMD and because I really like Colin Powell.  I'm here to say I was 100% wrong too.  Trump was anti war and dodged Vietnam according to many.  I saw him as a democratic to be honest back in 2001-2003.  He was no on war.  Well, my son is 18 now and I would never send my son to the middle east.  This cocky kid is a dad now and I see things different.  I was so far right when I was 20 that my neck was stiff and It took a very good govt professor at Fullerton college and life to straighten it out. I have a best friend who is black and was stiff necked on the Left side when he was 20.  Were both over 50 playing in the middle together.  He actually likes Trump more than me, no joke.


I have noticed that you have a lot of buddies just when needed to fill out your parables.  Do you work in a pawn shop?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I have noticed that you have a lot of buddies just when needed to fill out your parables.  Do you work in a pawn shop?


My best man and my best friend to this day.  Married at Doheny Beach bro, 1997.  I have a pic but it won't let me show you.  Have to believe me on this one


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Wow, just like all the others @espn.  I'm no Trump fan bro.  I hate all this.  But if your not 100% out for him, than your a Trumpist?  Just like all the others you are.  This is not how to get someone out of office.  Bill got George out and Ronald got Jimmy out the right way.  This is wrong on all accounts.  Just wait dude.  I might have to move to Montana because I'm afraid for this country and that is honest as I can get....


Montana is in this country.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Montana is in this country.


Yes it is and I can get away from all this soon.  I have my doomsday escape with enough food to last me and the family a long time just in case the Left sends all the Trumpest supporters with guns to jail with Trump after he gets locked up for good.  Even if you didn't vote and tried to stay out of politics on FB, the hard Left attorneys made it known to all of us where one needs to bend over and kiss the soap to survive.  I have past friends who are so pissed off like Espy that your a Trumpist because your not for this impeachment circus and hate on both sides.  This is going to get worse before it get's better sorry to say 
P.S.  No one and I mean no one will ever tell me who I can and can't vote for.  That draws a line with me pals.  Espy is no different than that Jones dude on the right.  Jones or Soros?  Neither please.......


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> It's too bad you act like this espn.  I'm looking for peace.  If one side is all wrong than someone will have to fight to prove them wrong.  I hope to God we can resolve all this peacefully.  I don't like war anymore.  When I was young and cocky, I was all for war.  When 911 hit us all, my son was 6 months old.  I was pissed off and jumped in with Bush the gang.  I argued with folks about why we had to seek revenge in Iraq and Afghanistan.  I was the first to say,  "WAR" because of WMD and because I really like Colin Powell.  I'm here to say I was 100% wrong too.  Trump was anti war and dodged Vietnam according to many.  I saw him as a democratic to be honest back in 2001-2003.  He was no on war.  Well, my son is 18 now and I would never send my son to the middle east.  This cocky kid is a dad now and I see things different.  I was so far right when I was 20 that my neck was stiff and It took a very good govt professor at Fullerton college and life to straighten it out. I have a best friend who is black and was stiff necked on the Left side when he was 20.  Were both over 50 playing in the middle together.  He actually likes Trump more than me, no joke.


*You may not like War, but the inevitable is about to happen here on OUR Continent if the *
*Constitution is trashed any further by the Democrats/Rhinos and Pussified Republicans
America voted into office to represent American Citizens...

As for your interaction with the " Govt " Professor at Fullerton College in regards to your 
political stature .....you are the classic example of what happens when an indoctrinated
Professor uses his Political Leanings to affect the ripe minds of youth.....

Please explain your statement : *

*" I'm here to say I was 100% wrong too "*

*Furthermore ....Why would YOU use the term " I would never send my son to the middle east "*
*The Military is ALL VOLUNTEER.....has been since around 1973 - 1974.
and....
Why the need to identify your friend by his melanin content instead of by his character content.....

Hmmmm

Son is 18 @ present.
Born in late 2000 early 2001...
You state you are 50 +, as is your " Friend "...
You were 32 + when son was born...
You graduated from College aprox in 1990 - 95
That was the heart of Clinton's crap....
High School 1986 - 89
That was Reagan era...

Something about your posts aren't adding up......

*


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Yes it is and I can get away from all this soon.  I have my doomsday escape with enough food to last me and the family a long time just in case the Left sends all the Trumpest supporters with guns to jail with Trump after he gets locked up for good.  Even if you didn't vote and tried to stay out of politics on FB, the hard Left attorneys made it known to all of us where one needs to bend over and kiss the soap to survive.  I have past friends who are so pissed off like Espy that your a Trumpist because your not for this impeachment circus and hate on both sides.  This is going to get worse before it get's better sorry to say


Only criminals are the ones who go to jail, or haven’t you noticed?


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Yes it is and I can get away from all this soon.  I have my doomsday escape with enough food to last me and the family a long time just in case the Left sends all the Trumpest supporters with guns to jail with Trump after he gets locked up for good.  Even if you didn't vote and tried to stay out of politics on FB, the hard Left attorneys made it known to all of us where one needs to bend over and kiss the soap to survive.  I have past friends who are so pissed off like Espy that your a Trumpist because your not for this impeachment circus and hate on both sides.  This is going to get worse before it get's better sorry to say



*I think YOU just " Smoked " yourself out..............Enjoy the opposition.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Only criminals are the ones who go to jail, or haven’t you noticed?


*When you play with fire you get burned.....and you are " Burned "...*


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> My best man and my best friend to this day.  Married at Doheny Beach bro, 1997.  I have a pic but it won't let me show you.  Have to believe me on this one


I gave you some slack when you started.  Now you will need proof.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Son is 18 @ present.
> Born in late 2000 early 2001...
> You state you are 50 +, as is your " Friend "...
> You were 32 + when son was born...
> ...


Adopted 1966.  If abortion was legal in 66', I would be toast.  Mom & Dad Reagan Dems.  Me, Regan die hard conservative.  Gov class made us debate the other side for a semester.  I made girls cry because all I did was judge and I learned some valuable things in that class that later I can reflect on.  I got hooked up with the Evangelicals for a few years because I didn't want to go to hell.  I also tried to help others from going to hell too.  Than one day the pastor told us church comes first and God says you have to be at church on Sundays or else.  For a soccer fanatic like me, a choice had to be made. We picked soccer, I hope we don't go to hell because of it. There is more to me I can share if you want.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Yes it is and I can get away from all this soon.  I have my doomsday escape with enough food to last me and the family a long time just in case the Left sends all the Trumpest supporters with guns to jail with Trump after he gets locked up for good.  Even if you didn't vote and tried to stay out of politics on FB, the hard Left attorneys made it known to all of us where one needs to bend over and kiss the soap to survive.  I have past friends who are so pissed off like Espy that your a Trumpist because your not for this impeachment circus and hate on both sides.  This is going to get worse before it get's better sorry to say
> P.S.  No one and I mean no one will ever tell me who I can and can't vote for.  That draws a line with me pals.  Espy is no different than that Jones dude on the right.  Jones or Soros?  Neither please.......


Vote for whomever you want, trumpist.  But don't expect the rest of us to get in line behind you to kiss t's ass.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Vote for whomever you want, trumpist.  But don't expect the rest of us to get in line behind you to kiss t's ass.


Thanks for the kind words and advice kind man


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Only criminals are the ones who go to jail, or haven’t you noticed?


So why is Kamala hiding her record?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So why is Kamala hiding her record?


What record is that? . . . and if you know about it how is it being hidden?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That's what I figured you'd say.  Being grossly and intentionally  ignorant is as bad as being a liar.
> If you are too stupid to recognize the 8 millions ways that Trump is very, very different than all those that have preceded him, then you are as ignorant as I thought.
> Remind me of Clinton and Obama's lawyers and campaign managers who went to jail, please? Dumbshit.


Please continue Wez... you have so much credibility. Not!!!!

Crash and burn Wezssy!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Wow, just like all the others @espn.  I'm no Trump fan bro.  I hate all this.  But if your not 100% out for him, than your a Trumpist?  Just like all the others you are.  This is not how to get someone out of office.  Bill got George out and Ronald got Jimmy out the right way.  This is wrong on all accounts.  Just wait dude.  I might have to move to Montana because I'm afraid for this country and that is honest as I can get....


That's the only thing the pervert..aka espola can do. Be careful or he will start wanting to know your urinal habits.  Oh.. and be careful with Messy. He has so many accounts that he forgets who he's posting as. 

These guys are good for one thing... a good laugh!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's the only thing the pervert..aka espola can do. Be careful or he will start wanting to know your urinal habits.  Oh.. and be careful with Messy. He has so many accounts that he forgets who he's posting as.
> 
> These guys are good for one thing... a good laugh!


I got here in 2012 because of Sombitch.  Thanks bro, I mean it   I know all about the fake accounts and Espy.  He's been here the longest.  How many really here Multi?  New accounts added everyday   I know @Luis Andres is the real deal.  His dd is going pro and jumping to the boys league.  I don't have anymore friends except my family. Church hates me, work hated me and soccer really hates me and if I'm in the middle politically, I'm hated even more by those on the right and the left.  Gee wiz, this is a weird life.  I didn't ask to be born and adopted by a loving mom who was once married to a stud attorney from USC.  He died at 36 , but left her some ownership of Hawaiian punch and 5 nice homes in San Clemente and Laguna Beach.  So grateful for her to give up some of her $$$$ to adopt 6 innocent kids that didn't ask to be born.  Love her for taking me against all odds, let me tell you.  Long story on the "how and why I was adopted" but Espy would think I'm full of shit so I won't share the story.  Cool stuff and makes me know I'm here for some reason......God Bless you all and God protect this country that is on thin ice...…….


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I got here in 2012 because of Sombitch.  Thanks bro, I mean it   I know all about the fake accounts and Espy.  He's been here the longest.  How many really here Multi?  New accounts added everyday   I know @Luis Andres is the real deal.  His dd is going pro and jumping to the boys league.  I don't have anymore friends except my family. Church hates me, work hated me and soccer really hates me and if I'm in the middle politically, I'm hated even more by those on the right and the left.  Gee wiz, this is a weird life.  I didn't ask to be born and adopted by a loving mom who was once married to a stud attorney from USC.  He died at 36 , but left her some ownership of Hawaiian punch and 5 nice homes in San Clemente and Laguna Beach.  So grateful for her to give up some of her $$$$ to adopt 6 innocent kids that didn't ask to be born.  Love her for taking me against all odds, let me tell you.  Long story on the "how and why I was adopted" but Espy would think I'm full of shit so I won't share the story.  Cool stuff and makes me know I'm here for some reason......God Bless you all and God protect this country that is on thin ice...…….


Yea.. if you're  not left of left the forum libs reject you. It's not enough to acknowledge climate change you have to buy in to AGW and their AOC led timelines. No reality check just fantasy world. Don't say you agree with anything President Trump does because that makes you a racist. These guys are laughable! And yea, there are probably only three legit lefty posters... all the others are their alter egos with Messy/Wez/Legend leading the charge. They like to post about President Trump lies yet lay at the hrc/Schiff alter and ignore the lies that come out of their mouths. Oh.. and you know they have nothing to add when they go all grammar Nazi on you... too funny!!


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea.. if you're  not left of left the forum libs reject you. It's not enough to acknowledge climate change you have to buy in to AGW and their AOC led timelines. No reality check just fantasy world. Don't say you agree with anything President Trump does because that makes you a racist. These guys are laughable! And yea, there are probably only three legit lefty posters... all the others are their alter egos with Messy/Wez/Legend leading the charge. They like to post about President Trump lies yet lay at the hrc/Schiff alter and ignore the lies that come out of their mouths. Oh.. and you know they have nothing to add when they go all grammar Nazi on you... too funny!!


Coocoo.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Nice to know I left a scar in here...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You're one Coco Puff short of a balanced breakfast...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 18, 2019)

Wez said:


> Nice to know I left a scar in here...


You didn't leave anything loser..you never left Sunshine!!
The crash and burn act part two!!! Lol!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I got here in 2012 because of Sombitch.  Thanks bro, I mean it   I know all about the fake accounts and Espy.  He's been here the longest.  How many really here Multi?  New accounts added everyday   I know @Luis Andres is the real deal.  His dd is going pro and jumping to the boys league.  I don't have anymore friends except my family. Church hates me, work hated me and soccer really hates me and if I'm in the middle politically, I'm hated even more by those on the right and the left.  Gee wiz, this is a weird life.  I didn't ask to be born and adopted by a loving mom who was once married to a stud attorney from USC.  He died at 36 , but left her some ownership of Hawaiian punch and 5 nice homes in San Clemente and Laguna Beach.  So grateful for her to give up some of her $$$$ to adopt 6 innocent kids that didn't ask to be born.  Love her for taking me against all odds, let me tell you.  Long story on the "how and why I was adopted" but Espy would think I'm full of shit so I won't share the story.  Cool stuff and makes me know I'm here for some reason......God Bless you all and God protect this country that is on thin ice...…….


You're one weird dude. I can't call you a liar because I have no basis, but I can call you 100% incorrect when you refer to a female "going pro and jumping to the boys league." No such thing.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Wez said:


> Nice to know I left a scar in here...


Hey Wez, let's me and you and Multi meet at a kids' soccer match (he's from somewhere off Highway 215 or some shit) and give him a current events quiz. See what he knows about anything...the proud ignoramus admits to not reading the news.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You're one weird dude. I can't call you a liar because I have no basis, but I can call you 100% incorrect when you refer to a female "going pro and jumping to the boys league." No such thing.


Barr is one crazy dude Messy and Durham is even more intense.  Do you at least see that?  Barr gave a speech that was gnarly the other night with the Federalist guys.  Why am I weird?  I call them like I see them.  No sides unless I'm forced to pick one and then you will find out. Luis has a top U10 dd and his kid will play with the boys and then go pro like OM I bet.  I can spot them a mile away.  That is not a lie.  I'm so honest attorneys hate me.  I'm also a human lie detector if you can believe that.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Barr is one crazy dude Messy and Durham is even more intense.  Do you at least see that?  Barr gave a speech that was gnarly the other night with the Federalist guys.  Why am I weird?  I call them like I see them.  No sides unless I'm forced to pick one and then you will find out. Luis has a top U10 dd and his kid will play with the boys and then go pro like OM I bet.  I can spot them a mile away.  That is not a lie.  I'm so honest attorneys hate me.  I'm also a human lie detector if you can believe that.


Really?  So who are the biggest liars posting here?


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I got here in 2012 because of Sombitch.  Thanks bro, I mean it   I know all about the fake accounts and Espy.  He's been here the longest.  How many really here Multi?  New accounts added everyday   I know @Luis Andres is the real deal.  His dd is going pro and jumping to the boys league.  I don't have anymore friends except my family. Church hates me, work hated me and soccer really hates me and if I'm in the middle politically, I'm hated even more by those on the right and the left.  Gee wiz, this is a weird life.  I didn't ask to be born and adopted by a loving mom who was once married to a stud attorney from USC.  He died at 36 , but left her some ownership of Hawaiian punch and 5 nice homes in San Clemente and Laguna Beach.  So grateful for her to give up some of her $$$$ to adopt 6 innocent kids that didn't ask to be born.  Love her for taking me against all odds, let me tell you.  Long story on the "how and why I was adopted" but Espy would think I'm full of shit so I won't share the story.  Cool stuff and makes me know I'm here for some reason......God Bless you all and God protect this country that is on thin ice...…….


The Real Deal and even awarded the Brass Balls award by @newwavedave At first I thought he was gonna be the next @Fact but after a few exchanges and blows, he ends up being one of the coolest personalities on this forum. Funny, knowledgeable and honest.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> The Real Deal and even awarded the Brass Balls award by @newwavedave At first I thought he was gonna be the next @Fact but after a few exchanges and blows, he ends up being one of the coolest personalities on this forum. Funny, knowledgeable and honest.


I'm withholding judgement.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 18, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> The Real Deal and even awarded the Brass Balls award by @newwavedave At first I thought he was gonna be the next @Fact but after a few exchanges and blows, he ends up being one of the coolest personalities on this forum. Funny, knowledgeable and honest.


We both call them like we see them @Luis Andres.  We see with our eyes when players mess up and cost the team the game.  My son played keeper back in the day and let one through his legs on a wet night in playoffs.  Parents were so pissed that my son cost the team the game.  I told my son he has to work harder and tried to remind him that his coach warned him about the damp night and how balls get slippery.  He wasn't paying attention and it cost us the win.  He quit after that.  Na mas papa he said.  He didn't like that feeling so he quit.  It happens.  Poor GKs, they have it the worst. I told him he could have been playing with La Galaxy of Orange County and be top flight 2 GK buy now.  He told me to leave him alone and let him play video sports games instead.  I aid ok and he always wins the games with no mistakes.  He can actually correct his error and play a perfect basketball game online.  Insane!!!


----------



## Luis Andres (Nov 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> We both call them like we see them @Luis Andres.  We see with our eyes when players mess up and cost the team the game.  My son played keeper back in the day and let one through his legs on a wet night in playoffs.  Parents were so pissed that my son cost the team the game.  I told my son he has to work harder and tried to remind him that his coach warned him about the damp night and how balls get slippery.  He wasn't paying attention and it cost us the win.  He quit after that.  Na mas papa he said.  He didn't like that feeling so he quit.  It happens.  Poor GKs, they have it the worst. I told him he could have been playing with La Galaxy of Orange County and be top flight 2 GK buy now.  He told me to leave him alone and let him play video sports games instead.  I aid ok and he always wins the games with no mistakes.  He can actually correct his error and play a perfect basketball game online.  Insane!!!


As for me new to soccer second season with my DD. Turning into a baller so far very consistent player until the day over the summer in an OC tournament semis game blew a pass that costs us the game and the chance to get into the finals. It’s alright every player makes mistakes. Nothing wrong with acknowledging, learning from it and moving on. But some that don’t want to hear it or get upset from someone else mentioning it is what worries me. These are the people that can’t take constructive criticism and are offended by the mere acknowledgment of the error and can’t face the truth. They fight back and ignore it and don’t want to hear it. They keep shoving everything under the mat until one day it all piles up and gets exposed. I got no answers for them nor do I want to deal with them because they make you look like your the bad guy when in the end you just wanna help make them better. Lesson in life is be honest with yourself and grow from your mistakes. If you don’t and you keep repeating them. You might as well just call yourself insane

*When you make a #mistake, there are only three things you should ever do about it: admit it, #learn from it, and don't repeat it. *


----------



## Wez (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Wez, let's me and you and Multi meet at a kids' soccer match (he's from somewhere off Highway 215 or some shit) and give him a current events quiz. See what he knows about anything...the proud ignoramus admits to not reading the news.


No thanks, I have a 5 year old who is a better conversationalist than MS.  Is the 215 near Fontucky??


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Adopted 1966.  If abortion was legal in 66', I would be toast.  Mom & Dad Reagan Dems.  Me, Regan die hard conservative.  Gov class made us debate the other side for a semester.  I made girls cry because all I did was judge and I learned some valuable things in that class that later I can reflect on.  I got hooked up with the Evangelicals for a few years because I didn't want to go to hell.  I also tried to help others from going to hell too.  Than one day the pastor told us church comes first and God says you have to be at church on Sundays or else.  For a soccer fanatic like me, a choice had to be made. We picked soccer, I hope we don't go to hell because of it. There is more to me I can share if you want.


*Oh no.....you spilled enough....*

*You just confirmed my concerns.....TaTa.... *


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

Wez said:


> No thanks, I have a 5 year old who is a better conversationalist than MS.  Is the 215 near Fontucky??


*Sicko........*


----------



## Fact (Nov 20, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> The Real Deal and even awarded the Brass Balls award by @newwavedave At first I thought he was gonna be the next @Fact but after a few exchanges and blows, he ends up being one of the coolest personalities on this forum. Funny, knowledgeable and honest.


You’re still a loser trying to live vicariously thru your kid. Get a life!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

Fact said:


> You’re still a loser trying to live vicariously thru your kid. Get a life!


Fact, I heard your name a lot at the impeachment inquiry.  Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Fact (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Fact, I heard your name a lot at the impeachment inquiry.  Where the hell have you been?


Working so I can take next week off to spend with the family.  You should try it.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Fact said:


> Working so I can take next week off to spend with the family.  You should try it.


I work and live from home 24/7 with my three amigos.  My other amigo is in first year of college.  Nice to hear from you   Happy Thanksgiving bro


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

"If the prosecutor is *not fired* in 6 hours you're not getting the...."

*           $1,000,000,000  *

"If you don't figging believe me,* I will call the frigging President* and *you won't get a frigging billion bucks."*
"Now go fig off and stop figging with my son Hunter.  He always tells the truth, especially with his girlfriends."
"This is just a figging game we all play in DC and were just trying to get our fair share."  
"I've worked my figging ass off for this country and I want get some cash too."
"This is one big figging deal"


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> "If the prosecutor is *not fired* in 6 hours you're not getting the...."
> 
> *           $1,000,000,000  *
> View attachment 5703
> ...


There was no investigation of Biden by that prosecutor. But nice try!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> There was no investigation of Biden by that prosecutor. But nice try!


Mr Holmes made it clear why Mr Sondland was over there.  $1,000,000 donation gets one to be Ambassador of EU.  A great servant he is to all of us. We appreciate his sacrifice to serve this great country of winners and losers.  
If Warren is President, she promises us no one can buy that position which I like a lot and no one can say their part Indian when their is white as a white ghost with a sheet over it to advance one's career which, I also like a lot.  
Mr Holmes said Sondland real desire was to build more hotels with his two Amigos which = "The Three Amigos" That is why he donated $1,000,000 for da access.  
Mr Bolton from the War Department's Sales & Marketing Division wanted that $400,000,000 deal to go down with zippo holdup and was mad about that and blamed it all on the drug deal with Birisma (Bidens) and 2016 corruption.  That is some serious dope man.  He was pissed. He makes others money when we have war or when we go and help out other countries without getting paid.  Trump said USA will not fund the wars unless other pitch and put in their fair share.  Not all tax payers want all this $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ going into the wrong hands.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Mr Holmes made it clear why Mr Sondland was over there.  $1,000,000 donation gets one to be Ambassador of EU.  A great servant he is to all of us. We appreciate his sacrifice to serve this great country of winners and losers.
> If Warren is President, she promises us no one can buy that position which I like a lot and no one can say their part Indian when their is white as a white ghost with a sheet over it to advance one's career which, I also like a lot.
> Mr Holmes said Sondland real desire was to build more hotels with his two Amigos which = "The Three Amigos" That is why he donated $1,000,000 for da access.
> Mr Bolton from the War Department's Sales & Marketing Division wanted that $400,000,000 deal to go down with zippo holdup and was mad about that and blamed it all on the drug deal with Birisma (Bidens) and 2016 corruption.  That is some serious dope man.  He was pissed. He makes others money when we have war or when we go and help out other countries without getting paid.  Trump said USA will not fund the wars unless other pitch and put in their fair share.  Not all tax payers want all this $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ going into the wrong hands.


I must admit you pretty much have the poser/troll thing down. From the nonsensical rambling to the ultimately punchable avatar.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

That Devin Nunes is so sharp! I wonder if he and Iz went to school together.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> That Devin Nunes is so sharp! I wonder if he and Iz went to school together.


Nunes is not the sharpest on the Rightside, I agree.  Hill is very good at this.  English accent has me a believer.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

She reminds me of a teacher I had back in grade school and that boss lady at the yellow pages.  Her and I would never work together as a team.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> That Devin Nunes is so sharp! I wonder if he and Iz went to school together.


Nunes is suing a twitter account that claims to be one of his cows (which he doesn't have any more, but that is another story) --






						Devin Nunes’ cow  (@DevinCow) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Devin Nunes’ cow  (@DevinCow). Hanging out on the dairy in Iowa looking for the lil’ treasonous cowpoke. United States




					twitter.com


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

She is real real good


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

As I previously informed you about the results of the Mueller investigation (i.e. proof of obstruction and no finding of direct "collusion" by Trump), I shall now inform you of the results here.

After the Senate concludes, the result will be an acknowledgment that Trump is selfish and puts his own interests ahead of national security and appropriate diplomatic relations, he lies, his team is blundering and only cares about Trump politics, but none of this rises to the level of corruption required to throw him out of office.

I don't know what the electoral results of that will be for Trump or the senate in 2020.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> As I previously informed you about the results of the Mueller investigation (i.e. proof of obstruction and no finding of direct "collusion" by Trump), I shall now inform you of the results here.
> 
> After the Senate concludes, the result will be an acknowledgment that Trump is selfish and puts his own interests ahead of national security and appropriate diplomatic relations, he lies, his team is blundering and only cares about Trump politics, but none of this rises to the level of corruption required to throw him out of office.
> 
> I don't know what the electoral results of that will be for Trump or the senate in 2020.


If the Senate vote fails, at least 34 Republican Senators will have to face their constituents with blood on their hands, but not all of them are up for re-election in 2020. 

Someone has suggested that the Senate change their rules (which would only take 4 Republicans to do, assuming that all the Democrats and Independents agree) so that the final impeachment trial vote is by secret ballot.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

espola said:


> If the Senate vote fails, at least 34 Republican Senators will have to face their constituents with blood on their hands, but not all of them are up for re-election in 2020.
> 
> Someone has suggested that the Senate change their rules (which would only take 4 Republicans to do, assuming that all the Democrats and Independents agree) so that the final impeachment trial vote is by secret ballot.


It was a valiant effort from Left.  Long Filibuster Hail "Hillary" Mary.  Hill held the line but Holmes couldn't hold on for the catch at the 5 yard line.  Left coach has thrown his last red flag hoping the ref upstairs is blind and can't see.  Not over yet.  This is going to be interesting.  Dec 9th IG report comes out and then will here from the Rightside on Dec 11th at their controlled hearing on the IG report.  Bull "The Barr" Durham is next up after that.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I work and live from home 24/7 with my three amigos.  My other amigo is in first year of college.  Nice to hear from you  Happy Thanksgiving bro


*Smoked out.....and now fully exposed as a Liberal...!*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Smoked out.....and now fully exposed as a Liberal...!*


You're whacked bro.  U smoking some bad stuff?  I'm as liberal as you.  I'm just looking for folks to meet in the middle.  U r just a NO so go away dude. We need peace now.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

espola said:


> If the Senate vote fails, at least 34 Republican Senators will have to face their constituents with blood on their hands, but not all of them are up for re-election in 2020.
> 
> Someone has suggested that the Senate change their rules (which would only take 4 Republicans to do, assuming that all the Democrats and Independents agree) so that the final impeachment trial vote is by secret ballot.









*Clear it with the Clown......*


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

Trump is America.  I true deal maker.  Nothing burger is all I see. Let's all make a deal.  No impeachment and the best two candidates face of for the big prize next year.  Winner takes all.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Trump is America.  I true deal maker.  Nothing burger is all I see. Let's all make a deal.  No impeachment and the best two candidates face of for the big prize next year.  Winner takes all.


How many bankruptcies does he have? I guess that’s a deal, though.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> How many bankruptcies does he have? I guess that’s a deal, though.


I know many folks, right & left who made that BK play.  Not a crime.  Some more than twice. Not a fan of it either. Just find the votes and it's all over and you win.  Simple and fair way to settle things.


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I know many folks, right & left who made that BK play.  Not a crime.  Some more than twice. Not a fan of it either. Just find the votes and it's all over and you win.  Simple and fair way to settle things.


Yup. He finds the votes. Had help from Russians last time...thwarted trying to get help from Ukrainians this time.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. He finds the votes. Had help from Russians last time...thwarted trying to get help from Ukrainians this time.


Not only did he get help from the Russians, but Moscow Mitch is sitting on House-passed legislation that would reduce the impact of foreign involvement in our elections.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. He finds the votes. Had help from Russians last time...thwarted trying to get help from Ukrainians this time.


*He will get the Votes and you will live your miserable life as a *
*head up yur Culo Party Jackass....





*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Not only did he get help from the Russians, but Moscow Mitch is sitting on House-passed
> legislation that would reduce the impact of foreign involvement in our elections.


*Maybe tell the TRUTH for once and point out what is attached to
those " From The House "......*


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He will get the Votes and you will live your miserable life as a *
> *head up yur Culo Party Jackass....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lying Sack of Shit! Why you mad?


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Lying Sack of Shit! Why you mad?


*Hey shit sack lying .....Mad you why...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

5 simple ways you can support transgender loved ones this holiday season (and every day)
					

As the holiday season rolls in, a lot of talk centers on celebrating the people in your life. One goal anyone can add to their holiday (and frankly, everyday) priorities? Center and support the ...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 5 simple ways you can support transgender loved ones this holiday season (and every day)
> 
> 
> As the holiday season rolls in, a lot of talk centers on celebrating the people in your life. One goal anyone can add to their holiday (and frankly, everyday) priorities? Center and support the ...
> ...


This was a terrific article, Joe.  Thanks for posting it.  I couldn't stop laughing after "simple way" #1, so I didn't read it, but I love the contribution.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Not only did he get help from the Russians, but Moscow Mitch is sitting on House-passed legislation that would reduce the impact of foreign involvement in our elections.


Circling back on this, Es, but help me understand why both Mueller and Rosenstein said "There was no collusion with Russia." and "There was no Russian influence on the election."  Why do you keep saying Trump "had help from the Russians"?  And if there was some kind of outside, social media influence, not only was that on Obama's watch, but does anyone try to influence politics more than the libtard media?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Circling back on this, Es, but help me understand why both Mueller and Rosenstein said "There was no collusion with Russia." and "There was no Russian influence on the election."  Why do you keep saying Trump "had help from the Russians"?  And if there was some kind of outside, social media influence, not only was that on Obama's watch, but does anyone try to influence politics more than the libtard media?


I do get a kick out of your deliberate ignorance.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Circling back on this, Es, but help me understand why both Mueller and Rosenstein said "There was no collusion with Russia." and "There was no Russian influence on the election."  Why do you keep saying Trump "had help from the Russians"?  And if there was some kind of outside, social media influence, not only was that on Obama's watch, but does anyone try to influence politics more than the libtard media?


Mueller said what?  Apparently you have access to more of Mueller's statements than I do.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do get a kick out of your deliberate ignorance.


My ignorance wants to make you a bet.  If I can give you visual proof that Mueller said there was no Russian collusion, and U.S. Deputy DA Rosenstein said there was NO Russian collusion or impact on the election results, you delete your profile here and never come back.  If I can't, I'll leave forever.  Now, you want that bet or no?  What does your deliberate ignorance advise you to do?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Mueller said what?  Apparently you have access to more of Mueller's statements than I do.











						Mueller finds no collusion with Russia, leaves obstruction question open
					

Special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation did not find sufficient evidence that President Donald Trump’s campaign coordinated with Russia to influence the United States’ 2016 election and did not take a clear position on whether Trump obstructed justice.




					www.americanbar.org
				




Yeah... my Mueller access includes "google".  I thought that's where you got all your facts from Wikipedia.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> My ignorance wants to make you a bet.  If I can give you visual proof that Mueller said there was no Russian collusion, and U.S. Deputy DA Rosenstein said there was NO Russian collusion or impact on the election results, you delete your profile here and never come back.  If I can't, I'll leave forever.  Now, you want that bet or no?  What does your deliberate ignorance advise you to do?


Mueller's testimony to Congress about Russian interference in the 2016 election --

"It wasn't a single attempt.  They are doing it as we sit here."

Good-bye.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Mueller's testimony to Congress about Russian interference in the 2016 election --
> 
> "It wasn't a single attempt.  They are doing it as we sit here."
> 
> Good-bye.


Not what I wrote, dummy.  Attempted and succeeded are not the same thing.  I know you're old... but people like you, Mr. Magoo Bernie Sanders and Creepy Joe Biden need to know when it's time to cash out and leave the table.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Not what I wrote, dummy.  Attempted and succeeded are not the same thing.  I know you're old... but people like you, Mr. Magoo Bernie Sanders and Creepy Joe Biden need to know when it's time to cash out and leave the table.


What's your news posting name going to be?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> What's your news posting name going to be?


"Educating liberal idiots."  Speaking of, Husker was Johnny-on-the-spot until I challenged him/her.  Can you do a quick check over your shoulder and see if any of us should be concerned?


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> "Educating liberal idiots."  Speaking of, Husker was Johnny-on-the-spot until I challenged him/her.  Can you do a quick check over your shoulder and see if any of us should be concerned?


I think your new name should be "Welcher".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I think your new name should be "Welcher".


That's why you need to stop thinking.  I made a bet and Husker pulled a Houdini.  Maybe you should google "welcher" and see what the wikipedia definition is.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> That's why you need to stop thinking.  I made a bet and Husker pulled a Houdini.  Maybe you should google "welcher" and see what the wikipedia definition is.


Here is something that is actually in the Mueller Report --  “several individuals affiliated with the Trump Campaign lied to the Office ... those lies materially impaired the investigation of Russian election interference.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Here is something that is actually in the Mueller Report --  “several individuals affiliated with the Trump Campaign lied to the Office ... those lies materially impaired the investigation of Russian election interference.”


I gave you something in the Mueller report... and the source that provided it.  There was no Russian collusion or Russian influence on the outcome of the election.  That's per Mueller and Rosenstein and FrankenMueller had 2 years to find it.  Your geriatric fantasies of innuendo don't interest me.  

By the way, where is your buddy, Husker?  Did he just accept fate and delete the account?


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I gave you something in the Mueller report... and the source that provided it.  There was no Russian collusion or Russian influence on the outcome of the election.  That's per Mueller and Rosenstein and FrankenMueller had 2 years to find it.  Your geriatric fantasies of innuendo don't interest me.
> 
> By the way, where is your buddy, Husker?  Did he just accept fate and delete the account?


I gave you actual content, not someone's opinion of it.  What is YOUR opinion of the nugget from the Mueller Report that I posted?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I gave you actual content, not someone's opinion of it.  What is YOUR opinion of the nugget from the Mueller Report that I posted?


My opinion is your party has no credibility because you blame Trump for money laundering and tax evasion, by a former employee that committed the offenses, before he even worked for Trump.  Just like you tried to remove Kavanaugh from the Supreme Court with charges that never occurred... from a victim that never existed.  You're a 3-year long cartoon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> My opinion is your party has no credibility because you blame Trump for money laundering and tax evasion, by a former employee that committed the offenses, before he even worked for Trump.  Just like you tried to remove Kavanaugh from the Supreme Court with charges that never occurred... from a victim that never existed.  You're a 3-year long cartoon.











						Donald Trump made millions from selling his name to a Panama development used to launder drug money – Global Witness investigation | Global Witness
					

Our investigation, "Narco-a-Lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama" provides powerful evidence that profits from Colombian cartels’ narcotics trafficking were laundered through the Trump Ocean Club.




					www.globalwitness.org


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> My opinion is your party has no credibility because you blame Trump for money laundering and tax evasion, by a former employee that committed the offenses, before he even worked for Trump.  Just like you tried to remove Kavanaugh from the Supreme Court with charges that never occurred... from a victim that never existed.  You're a 3-year long cartoon.


I don't have a party.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> "Educating liberal idiots."  Speaking of, Husker was Johnny-on-the-spot until I challenged him/her.  Can you do a quick check over your shoulder and see if any of us should be concerned?


You’re joking, right? You’re claiming that experts said that the Russian assistance to Trump had no effect? Not true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re joking, right? You’re claiming that experts said that the Russian assistance to Trump had no effect? Not true.


That's apart of the deliberate ignorance he enjoys so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> This was a terrific article, Joe.  Thanks for posting it.  I couldn't stop laughing after "simple way" #1, so I didn't read it, but I love the contribution.


Just sharing what passes for news on the left.
Too Funny.
Happy New Year.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's apart of the deliberate ignorance he enjoys so.


Notice when he got called out for lying we didn’t hear him on the topic again.
And because he’s incapable of independent political thought he can’t surmise what effect Russian fake Facebook accounts and other internet efforts attacking HRC and Dems may have had.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump made millions from selling his name to a Panama development used to launder drug money – Global Witness investigation | Global Witness
> 
> 
> Our investigation, "Narco-a-Lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama" provides powerful evidence that profits from Colombian cartels’ narcotics trafficking were laundered through the Trump Ocean Club.
> ...


So no balls, eh Husker?  You went to the School of Deflection with your buddy Espola?  That's what I thought.  Why don't you start using "globalwitness.org" as a source?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re joking, right? You’re claiming that experts said that the Russian assistance to Trump had no effect? Not true.


So you're saying the United States Deputy District Attorney, Rod Rosenstein, isn't an expert?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Notice when he got called out for lying we didn’t hear him on the topic again.
> And because he’s incapable of independent political thought he can’t surmise what effect Russian fake Facebook accounts and other internet efforts attacking HRC and Dems may have had.


For lying about what?  I'm telling you what Mueller and Rosenstein said.  I guess they aren't as credible as you 3 stooges here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Notice when he got called out for lying we didn’t hear him on the topic again.
> And because he’s incapable of independent political thought he can’t surmise what effect Russian fake Facebook accounts and other internet efforts attacking HRC and Dems may have had.


Low voter turnout is good for Russ-publicans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> So no balls, eh Husker?  You went to the School of Deflection with your buddy Espola?  That's what I thought.  Why don't you start using "globalwitness.org" as a source?  LMAO!


What are you blabbering about?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you blabbering about?


You being too much of a wimp to accept my challenge.   Don't pretend you didn't read it.  Will you delete your profile if I can prove to you that our own government said Russia didn't influence the outcome of the election and there's no Russian collusion?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Low voter turnout is good for Russ-publicans.


Must be bad for you libtards.  I guess that's why you want American taxpayers to fund free healthcare for illegal aliens.  You need votes.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You being too much of a wimp to accept my challenge.   Don't pretend you didn't read it.  Will you delete your profile if I can prove to you that our own government said Russia didn't influence the outcome of the election and there's no Russian collusion?


Dude get your facts straight.
The finding was “insufficient evidence to PROVE” Russian collusion (very different from your statement that they found “no Russian collusion”) and there was ZERO finding as to whether the Russian efforts, which by all accounts were substantial, affected people viewpoints and thus their ultimate votes.
Get your head out of your fake news and think for yourself.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Mueller finds no collusion with Russia, leaves obstruction question open
> 
> 
> Special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation did not find sufficient evidence that President Donald Trump’s campaign coordinated with Russia to influence the United States’ 2016 election and did not take a clear position on whether Trump obstructed justice.
> ...


“several individuals affiliated with the Trump Campaign lied to the Office,” and “those lies materially impaired the investigation of Russian election interference.” 
Did you get that quote from the Report on Google? I did. Where is the Rosenstein or Muller quotes about Russian influence having no effect on the election?
Do the words “did not find sufficient evidence” mean anything to you? Do they mean “no collusion?”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> You being too much of a wimp to accept my challenge.   Don't pretend you didn't read it.  Will you delete your profile if I can prove to you that our own government said Russia didn't influence the outcome of the election and there's no Russian collusion?


I gloss over most of what you post, its all so predictable and mundane."BENGHAZI!" "PIZZAGATE!" "IRS!" "JADE HELM!".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> “several individuals affiliated with the Trump Campaign lied to the Office,” and “those lies materially impaired the investigation of Russian election interference.”
> Did you get that quote from the Report on Google? I did. Where is the Rosenstein or Muller quotes about Russian influence having no effect on the election?
> Do the words “did not find sufficient evidence” mean anything to you? Do they mean “no collusion?”


Where?  None other than CNBC.








						Deputy AG Rosenstein: No evidence election results were impacted
					

At a press conference, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein speaks about the indictments of 13 Russian nationals and three companies involved with meddling in the 2016 presidential elections.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I gloss over most of what you post, its all so predictable and mundane."BENGHAZI!" "PIZZAGATE!" "IRS!" "JADE HELM!".


Well that's convenient that you crawl out from under to take your shots... then hide.  Are you sure Espola isn't your twin profile?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude get your facts straight.
> The finding was “insufficient evidence to PROVE” Russian collusion (very different from your statement that they found “no Russian collusion”) and there was ZERO finding as to whether the Russian efforts, which by all accounts were substantial, affected people viewpoints and thus their ultimate votes.
> Get your head out of your fake news and think for yourself.


Russian efforts?  Seriously?  Russia tries to interfere every election... just like the U.S. does.  Who are YOU trying to kid?  The point is simple... Trump got half the American votes last time and he'll blow through that number 10 months from now.  That's why you're so desperate to smear him now.  You know it's coming.  I know what "sufficient evidence" means to liberals.  If there's a Supreme Court nomination, let's make up fake charges, from a victim that says it never happened, because Mr. Peabody couldn't knock it down the first time we tried.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Russian efforts?  Seriously?  Russia tries to interfere every election... just like the U.S. does.  Who are YOU trying to kid?  The point is simple... Trump got half the American votes last time and he'll blow through that number 10 months from now.  That's why you're so desperate to smear him now.  You know it's coming.  I know what "sufficient evidence" means to liberals.  If there's a Supreme Court nomination, let's make up fake charges, from a victim that says it never happened, because Mr. Peabody couldn't knock it down the first time we tried.


You got called out, you freaked out and now you’ve lost the plot. 
You seem to have forgotten what we were discussing, I.e. your lies on a public forum. 
Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Where?  None other than CNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, no evidence results were impacted.
Fact of Russian assistance.
Not ENOUGH evidence to prove collusion.
Zero evidence of people changing their minds as a result of reading false information planted by Russians pretending to be someone else. 
What does your common sense tell you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You got called out, you freaked out and now you’ve lost the plot.
> You seem to have forgotten what we were discussing, I.e. your lies on a public forum.
> Pleasure doing business with you.


LMAO!  Wait, I got called out?  Can you stop deflecting for a minute and elaborate?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, no evidence results were impacted.
> Fact of Russian assistance.
> Not ENOUGH evidence to prove collusion.
> Zero evidence of people changing their minds as a result of reading false information planted by Russians pretending to be someone else.
> What does your common sense tell you?


Try a few more sentences... I don't think your reply convinced anyone you know more than the Deputy D.A.

My "common sense" tells me "NO EVIDENCE" from the Deputy D.A. means there was no evidence.  What does it tell you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, no evidence results were impacted.
> Fact of Russian assistance.
> Not ENOUGH evidence to prove collusion.
> Zero evidence of people changing their minds as a result of reading false information planted by Russians pretending to be someone else.
> What does your common sense tell you?


Knowing Hillary would bust his balls Putin wanted t, period. Putin did what he could and will again, to ignore that is choosing to be ignorant of reality. It is telling that t constantly does things that are exactly what Putin wants. Russian-publicans? Putin-publicans? Fascist? 

The fact that t-swallowers believe t over all else is proof enough they have lost their minds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

What are the odds Eddie Gallagher kills again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Knowing Hillary would bust his balls Putin wanted t, period. Putin did what he could and will again, to ignore that is choosing to be ignorant of reality. It is telling that t constantly does things that are exactly what Putin wants. Russian-publicans? Putin-publicans? Fascist?
> 
> The fact that t-swallowers believe t over all else is proof enough they have lost their minds.


Hillary was too fucking stupid, lazy, old and decrepit to campaign in swing states and Putin is afraid of her?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary was too fucking stupid, lazy, old and decrepit to campaign in swing states and Putin is afraid of her?


The numbers I think of are 3 million votes in the popular for Hillary and 77,000 votes over three states to lock up the electoral for t. Could have gone either way easily. We now have to live with the consequences reflecting a self centered, liar who is obviously indebted to Putin.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Wait, I got called out?  Can you stop deflecting for a minute and elaborate?


You went off the reservation with the below...

Russian efforts? Seriously? Russia tries to interfere every election... just like the U.S. does. Who are YOU trying to kid? The point is simple... Trump got half the American votes last time and he'll blow through that number 10 months from now. That's why you're so desperate to smear him now. You know it's coming. I know what "sufficient evidence" means to liberals. If there's a Supreme Court nomination, let's make up fake charge


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Try a few more sentences... I don't think your reply convinced anyone you know more than the Deputy D.A.
> 
> My "common sense" tells me "NO EVIDENCE" from the Deputy D.A. means there was no evidence.  What does it tell you?


Really? Mine tells me that, since we know there were substantial Russian efforts to change people’s minds by giving them false information (a fact), that of course minds were changed. And of course you wouldn’t be able, absent drastic measures, to determine after the fact how those minds were changed.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You went off the reservation with the below...
> 
> Russian efforts? Seriously? Russia tries to interfere every election... just like the U.S. does. Who are YOU trying to kid? The point is simple... Trump got half the American votes last time and he'll blow through that number 10 months from now. That's why you're so desperate to smear him now. You know it's coming. I know what "sufficient evidence" means to liberals. If there's a Supreme Court nomination, let's make up fake charge


Read this...tell me votes weren’t changed...









						That Uplifting Tweet You Just Shared? A Russian Troll Sent It
					

Here’s what Russia’s 2020 disinformation operations look like, according to two experts on social media and propaganda.




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Read this...tell me votes weren’t changed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point of the Russian social media assault was not only to sway votes but to convince people not to vote and there were record low turnouts in many states, specifically in those 3 key swing states that were won by a combined 77,000 votes. That is what trumpist are worried about, those 77,000 votes going the other way this time, and they are getting increasingly desperate as they see their time in the sun waning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Read this...tell me votes weren’t changed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares?
I don’t care if Trump called and paid Putin to rig the election as long as it kept Hillary out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> I don’t care if Trump called and paid Putin to rig the election as long as it kept Hillary out.


That's because you aren't pro-America. You aren't concerned about the decline of western civilization, you have been conditioned otherwise. You'd rather Putin than Hillary as you have been told.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> I don’t care if Trump called and paid Putin to rig the election as long as it kept Hillary out.


Traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's because you aren't pro-America. You aren't concerned about the decline of western civilization, you have been conditioned otherwise. You'd rather Putin than Hillary as you have been told.


You are part of our decline and it’s coming from our schools and southern border, all brought by the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Traitor.


Dick.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Knowing Hillary would bust his balls Putin wanted t, period. Putin did what he could and will again, to ignore that is choosing to be ignorant of reality. It is telling that t constantly does things that are exactly what Putin wants. Russian-publicans? Putin-publicans? Fascist?
> 
> The fact that t-swallowers believe t over all else is proof enough they have lost their minds.


Wow... Trump lives in your head, doesn't he?  It's not about believing Trump.  It's okay... you can type the whole thing:  President Trump.  It's actually believing Mueller and Rosenstein.  That's who we're talking about, not Putin.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The numbers I think of are 3 million votes in the popular for Hillary and 77,000 votes over three states to lock up the electoral for t. Could have gone either way easily. We now have to live with the consequences reflecting a self centered, liar who is obviously indebted to Putin.


Yep... could have gone either way... sans your dead people votes.  But it didn't go either way, did it?  And you folks have done nothing but garner votes for President Trump ever since.  I only wish I could have been backstage to see Cankles Rodham throwing shit at her staff.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You went off the reservation with the below...
> 
> Russian efforts? Seriously? Russia tries to interfere every election... just like the U.S. does. Who are YOU trying to kid? The point is simple... Trump got half the American votes last time and he'll blow through that number 10 months from now. That's why you're so desperate to smear him now. You know it's coming. I know what "sufficient evidence" means to liberals. If there's a Supreme Court nomination, let's make up fake charge


How is that off the reservation?  It's completely accurate.  You don't think we try to spy on each other?  You don't think we try to manipulate each other?  What's even more sad is that you're again, after seeing it once already, in denial that Trump will win a 2nd term.  Have you been watching the democratic debates?  Do you not know a shit show when you see it?  A bunch of morons that won't even allow an American flag in the room because they're all supposed to be in patriotic mourning.  LMAO!  Let me see... Choice #1:  Record high economy and employment.  Choice #2:  Tax Americans even more to fund "free everything"... like healthcare for... wait for it... ILLEGAL ALIENS.  You can't possibly be serious or sane.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Really? Mine tells me that, since we know there were substantial Russian efforts to change people’s minds by giving them false information (a fact), that of course minds were changed. And of course you wouldn’t be able, absent drastic measures, to determine after the fact how those minds were changed.


If your mind was changed because someone was posting shit on facebook and Socal Soccer forums, you're too weak minded to vote.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Read this...tell me votes weren’t changed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolling Stone?  That's the best you have to offer on a topic about politics?  Let me ask you something.  If Russia is smart enough to create fake profiles and spew propaganda, what makes you think George Soros isn't?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The point of the Russian social media assault was not only to sway votes but to convince people not to vote and there were record low turnouts in many states, specifically in those 3 key swing states that were won by a combined 77,000 votes. That is what trumpist are worried about, those 77,000 votes going the other way this time, and they are getting increasingly desperate as they see their time in the sun waning.


No, that's not what Trumpists are worried about.  America is worried that you fucking liberals have lost your minds.  Offering free healthcare to illegals?  Free college for everyone... because making something free ALWAYS increases its value, right?  Fighting to restore voting rights for felons?  Admonishing police and sympathizing with criminals instead?  Driver's licenses and voting rights for ILLEGAL ALIENS?  And MAKE SURE you don't require people prove who they are, with a photo I.D, when they vote.  That's so racist and unfair.  Letting people use any public bathroom they choose depending on what sex they think they are that day?

Talk about being off the fucking reservation.  You've sold your souls, and our nation, for votes, and it reeks of desperation.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's because you aren't pro-America. You aren't concerned about the decline of western civilization, you have been conditioned otherwise. You'd rather Putin than Hillary as you have been told.


You aren't pro-America... you're pro socialism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> How is that off the reservation?  It's completely accurate.  You don't think we try to spy on each other?  You don't think we try to manipulate each other?  What's even more sad is that you're again, after seeing it once already, in denial that Trump will win a 2nd term.  Have you been watching the democratic debates?  Do you not know a shit show when you see it?  A bunch of morons that won't even allow an American flag in the room because they're all supposed to be in patriotic mourning.  LMAO!  Let me see... Choice #1:  Record high economy and employment.  Choice #2:  Tax Americans even more to fund "free everything"... like healthcare for... wait for it... ILLEGAL ALIENS.  You can't possibly be serious or sane.


You certainly are desperate to show your deliberate ignorance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are desperate to show your deliberate ignorance.


You should change your AVI to a white flag.  By the way, did you puss out on my bet?  I notice you just hid from it.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> How is that off the reservation?  It's completely accurate.  You don't think we try to spy on each other?  You don't think we try to manipulate each other?  What's even more sad is that you're again, after seeing it once already, in denial that Trump will win a 2nd term.  Have you been watching the democratic debates?  Do you not know a shit show when you see it?  A bunch of morons that won't even allow an American flag in the room because they're all supposed to be in patriotic mourning.  LMAO!  Let me see... Choice #1:  Record high economy and employment.  Choice #2:  Tax Americans even more to fund "free everything"... like healthcare for... wait for it... ILLEGAL ALIENS.  You can't possibly be serious or sane.


You seem to have an agenda to put forth in speeches without responding to the dialogue.
Wheee, for example, have I suggested that Trump won’t win.
I have said many times here that a) he obstructed justice, b) he won’t get thrown out of office and c) he will likely win again.
He’s Putin’s puppet, he stands for absolutely nothing and is an embarrassment to our children and I wish he weren’t President. But his poisonous personality and compulsive lying about every singe thing have many admirers...


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> No, that's not what Trumpists are worried about.  America is worried that you fucking liberals have lost your minds.  Offering free healthcare to illegals?  Free college for everyone... because making something free ALWAYS increases its value, right?  Fighting to restore voting rights for felons?  Admonishing police and sympathizing with criminals instead?  Driver's licenses and voting rights for ILLEGAL ALIENS?  And MAKE SURE you don't require people prove who they are, with a photo I.D, when they vote.  That's so racist and unfair.  Letting people use any public bathroom they choose depending on what sex they think they are that day?
> 
> Talk about being off the fucking reservation.  You've sold your souls, and our nation, for votes, and it reeks of desperation.


Again you are making up fiction. Sold souls for votes? Huh? 
The fact is (I know you don’t like facts) that the Democrat candidate for President has won more American votes in 6 of the last 7 elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Again you are making up fiction. Sold souls for votes? Huh?
> The fact is (I know you don’t like facts) that the Democrat candidate for President has won more American votes in 6 of the last 7 elections.


Maybe you should change the constitution.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Again you are making up fiction. Sold souls for votes? Huh?
> The fact is (I know you don’t like facts) that the Democrat candidate for President has won more American votes in 6 of the last 7 elections.


Yes.  When every one of your "candidates" raises his/her hand when asked if they favor free healthcare for illegal aliens, yes... sold your souls.  We don't give free healthcare to citizens.  Why would you give free healthcare to law breakers?  ANSWER:  Liberals need votes.  And in case you need a history lesson, "most votes" has never mattered in U.S. history.  Not even once.  I've already told you why.  Clown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem to have an agenda to put forth in speeches without responding to the dialogue.
> Wheee, for example, have I suggested that Trump won’t win.
> I have said many times here that a) he obstructed justice, b) he won’t get thrown out of office and c) he will likely win again.
> He’s Putin’s puppet, he stands for absolutely nothing and is an embarrassment to our children and I wish he weren’t President. But his poisonous personality and compulsive lying about every singe thing have many admirers...


I know... Trump embarrasses you.  You'd rather have someone like Obama.  A polished, career politician.  Someone that knows how to say all the right things and do little more than allow men in little girl bathrooms.  Oh, and who could forget telling the entire country that black criminals are victims and could easily be one of his sons?  You must be so proud.

Trump tells it like it is... that's why you don't like him.  You'd rather live in a candied ass society where everyone is equal and the government runs everything so nobody that works hard has a better life than you.  I think you're probably in the wrong country.  It's always going to be easier to get votes from people living off the tit than endorsing a society where you are rewarded for hard work and success.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... Trump embarrasses you.  You'd rather have someone like Obama.  A polished, career politician.  Someone that knows how to say all the right things and do little more than allow men in little girl bathrooms.  Oh, and who could forget telling the entire country that black criminals are victims and could easily be one of his sons?  You must be so proud.
> 
> Trump tells it like it is... that's why you don't like him.  You'd rather live in a candied ass society where everyone is equal and the government runs everything so nobody that works hard has a better life than you.  I think you're probably in the wrong country.  It's always going to be easier to get votes from people living off the tit than endorsing a society where you are rewarded for hard work and success.



*The TRUTH exposed....!
Some images are timeless...!*







*The deceivers ( Democrats ) behind the curtain...!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... Trump embarrasses you.  You'd rather have someone like Obama.  A polished, career politician.  Someone that knows how to say all the right things and do little more than allow men in little girl bathrooms.  Oh, and who could forget telling the entire country that black criminals are victims and could easily be one of his sons?  You must be so proud.
> 
> Trump tells it like it is... that's why you don't like him.  You'd rather live in a candied ass society where everyone is equal and the government runs everything so nobody that works hard has a better life than you.  I think you're probably in the wrong country.  It's always going to be easier to get votes from people living off the tit than endorsing a society where you are rewarded for hard work and success.


Gotta say, your last few post are the perfect way to end the year. The trolls on here will never understand and will continue to crash and burn.  I might check back in after the election just to see the shitstorm that these guys are gonna have. 

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta say, your last few post are the perfect way to end the year. The trolls on here will never understand and will continue to crash and burn.  I might check back in after the election just to see the shitstorm that these guys are gonna have.
> 
> Happy New Year!!


Yes, perfect like t's extortion call. I will never understand why you choose to believe the self-serving rhetoric of a well known liar and cheat like Donald J Trump. A man who has been a joke all his life, except to those he ripped off like, now, the American people.









						Legal affairs of Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, perfect like t's extortion call. I will never understand why you choose to believe the self-serving rhetoric of a well known liar and cheat like Donald J Trump. A man who has been a joke all his life, except to those he ripped off like, now, the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you're on the subject of extortion, let me provide this video a 2nd time since you must have missed it.  This is where Creepy Joe brags about holding $1B of aide, to Ukraine, until they fire the prosecutor investigating Joe's coke snorting son that banged his dead brother's widow.  Classy bunch... you libs.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... Trump embarrasses you.  You'd rather have someone like Obama.  A polished, career politician.  Someone that knows how to say all the right things and do little more than allow men in little girl bathrooms.  Oh, and who could forget telling the entire country that black criminals are victims and could easily be one of his sons?  You must be so proud.
> 
> Trump tells it like it is... that's why you don't like him.  You'd rather live in a candied ass society where everyone is equal and the government runs everything so nobody that works hard has a better life than you.  I think you're probably in the wrong country.  It's always going to be easier to get votes from people living off the tit than endorsing a society where you are rewarded for hard work and success.


You sound ignorant and scared. Trump banks on you guys. 
“Allow men in little girl bathrooms.”
“Trump tells it like it is.”
“Government runs everything.”
“Easier to get voted off people living off the tit.”
When you come off your acid trip and look how people really are, and why so many more Americans vote Democratic than Republican, let me know.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes.  When every one of your "candidates" raises his/her hand when asked if they favor free healthcare for illegal aliens, yes... sold your souls.  We don't give free healthcare to citizens.  Why would you give free healthcare to law breakers?  ANSWER:  Liberals need votes.  And in case you need a history lesson, "most votes" has never mattered in U.S. history.  Not even once.  I've already told you why.  Clown.


I see. 
So even though most votes doesn’t matter, some politicians choose their health care policy to get votes that don’t matter? Even though they need votes in the plains states and rural Midwest (we leave the slave states to the GOP, obviously) to win, where there is probably not a large electorate of undocumented aliens seeking free health care, and those policies would actually hurt them in the areas where they need votes to win the Presidency, they sell their soul for those votes?
You might want to re-think your viewpoint about why those that hold those beliefs (I don’t) espouse those policies.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> While you're on the subject of extortion, let me provide this video a 2nd time since you must have missed it.  This is where Creepy Joe brags about holding $1B of aide, to Ukraine, until they fire the prosecutor investigating Joe's coke snorting son that banged his dead brother's widow.  Classy bunch... you libs.


You tarnish all your arguments by lying. The guy wasn’t investigating Biden’s son.
Your candidate may win, as people frequently do by lying and getting others to lie for them, but I will take the win against you, chump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I see.
> So even though most votes doesn’t matter, some politicians choose their health care policy to get votes that don’t matter? Even though they need votes in the plains states and rural Midwest (we leave the slave states to the GOP, obviously) to win, where there is probably not a large electorate of undocumented aliens seeking free health care, and those policies would actually hurt them in the areas where they need votes to win the Presidency, they sell their soul for those votes?
> You might want to re-think your viewpoint about why those that hold those beliefs (I don’t) espouse those policies.


When liberal clowns encourage illegals to come to California for their free shit, that means there's too many freeloading illegals here that can vote, and they will vote in favor of free shit if you offer it to them.  Because liberals allowed them to vote and don't want anyone to have to provide I.D. BECAUSE THEN WE'D KNOW WHO IS AND ISN'T ILLEGAL, and the rest of the country doesn't want illegal aliens deciding who the President will be.  Since New York is the 4th largest state by population, and California has double the population as #4, that's a problem.  You see, Mess, even the founding fathers knew they didn't want 4 fucked up states making that decision for every other state.  CA and NY are pretty liberal... hence "fucked up" by anyone's definition.  Let me see if this is _liberal mantra_ is easier for you when broken down into single concepts:

*1.  We don't want a wall.
2.  We don't call them illegal aliens... which is what they are.  We call them "immigrants", "migrants" or "dreamers".
3.  We all raise our hands, on national television, when asked if we support free healthcare for ILLEGAL ALIENS.
4.  We want illegal aliens to have the right to vote in American elections.
5.  We don't want illegals to be forced to produce identification when they vote... so we pretend it's racist.
6.  We say ICE is a bad organization and pass legislation that prevents them from doing their jobs.
7.  We refer to them as cages to make Donnie sound bad.  Nevermind cages, ICE and everything else existed under Obama's watch.*

Is it becoming more clear for you or should I keep going?


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> When liberal clowns encourage illegals to come to California for their free shit, that means there's too many freeloading illegals here that can vote, and they will vote in favor of free shit if you offer it to them.  Because liberals allowed them to vote and don't want anyone to have to provide I.D. BECAUSE THEN WE'D KNOW WHO IS AND ISN'T ILLEGAL, and the rest of the country doesn't want illegal aliens deciding who the President will be.  Since New York is the 4th largest state by population, and California has double the population as #4, that's a problem.  You see, Mess, even the founding fathers knew they didn't want 4 fucked up states making that decision for every other state.  CA and NY are pretty liberal... hence "fucked up" by anyone's definition.  Let me see if this is _liberal mantra_ is easier for you when broken down into single concepts:
> 
> *1.  We don't want a wall.
> 2.  We don't call them illegal aliens... which is what they are.  We call them "immigrants", "migrants" or "dreamers".
> ...


I want to hear more about the Dem candidates who “sell their soul for votes” by supporting policies that lose them votes in places where they need them to become President.
That is such a good argument...tell me more!


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 303822, member: 5204"

When liberal clowns encourage illegals to come to California for their free shit, that means there's too many freeloading illegals here that can vote, and they will vote in favor of free shit if you offer it to them.  Because liberals allowed them to vote and don't want anyone to have to provide I.D. BECAUSE THEN WE'D KNOW WHO IS AND ISN'T ILLEGAL, and the rest of the country doesn't want illegal aliens deciding who the President will be.  Since New York is the 4th largest state by population, and California has double the population as #4, that's a problem.  You see, Mess, even the founding fathers knew they didn't want 4 fucked up states making that decision for every other state.  CA and NY are pretty liberal... hence "fucked up" by anyone's definition.  Let me see if this is _liberal mantra_ is easier for you when broken down into single concepts:

*1.  We don't want a wall.
2.  We don't call them illegal aliens... which is what they are.  We call them "immigrants", "migrants" or "dreamers".
3.  We all raise our hands, on national television, when asked if we support free healthcare for ILLEGAL ALIENS.
4.  We want illegal aliens to have the right to vote in American elections.
5.  We don't want illegals to be forced to produce identification when they vote... so we pretend it's racist.
6.  We say ICE is a bad organization and pass legislation that prevents them from doing their jobs.
7.  We refer to them as cages to make Donnie sound bad.  Nevermind cages, ICE and everything else existed under Obama's watch.*

Is it becoming more clear for you or should I keep going?
/QUOTE


*When the inmates run the asylum it's time to circle the asylum and " Clean "
house....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You tarnish all your arguments by lying. The guy wasn’t investigating Biden’s son.
> Your candidate may win, as people frequently do by lying and getting others to lie for them, but I will take the win against you, chump.


Why are you bashing the Kenyan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> While you're on the subject of extortion, let me provide this video a 2nd time since you must have missed it.  This is where Creepy Joe brags about holding $1B of aide, to Ukraine, until they fire the prosecutor investigating Joe's coke snorting son that banged his dead brother's widow.  Classy bunch... you libs.


You really are that stupid aren't you, wow. Good luck with all that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I want to hear more about the Dem candidates who “sell their soul for votes” by supporting policies that lose them votes in places where they need them to become President.
> That is such a good argument...tell me more!


Don't ask me why the idiots do it... they're your candidates.  I do know this, though... your 3 big horses all believe they need to bring illegals here to get the necessary votes to beat President Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are that stupid aren't you, wow. Good luck with all that.


Good luck with that?  Did you watch the video, Husky?  No comment about how you think you're going to hurt President Trump for doing the exact same thing Biden did and had no issue with it... *ON VIDEO WHERE ASS CLOWNS LIKE YOU CAN'T DENY IT*?  Game, set & match, ass clown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You tarnish all your arguments by lying. The guy wasn’t investigating Biden’s son.
> Your candidate may win, as people frequently do by lying and getting others to lie for them, but I will take the win against you, chump.


Huh?  Are you kidding?  My God... you and Husky Poo HAVE to be the same idiot.  Tell me... who do you think Creepy Kid Toucher was talking about?  Was there someone else getting overpaid in Ukraine?  Is that why Creepy changes the subject when reporters ask him to comment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Huh?  Are you kidding?  My God... you and Husky Poo HAVE to be the same idiot.  Tell me... who do you think Creepy Kid Toucher was talking about?  Was there someone else getting overpaid in Ukraine?  Is that why Creepy changes the subject when reporters ask him to comment?


You are actually too stupid to reply to. Learn some history, read something, listen to someone besides trump (who was a complete joke to everyone before he decided to use the less informed like you).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are actually too stupid to reply to. Learn some history, read something, listen to someone besides trump (who was a complete joke to everyone before he decided to use the less informed like you).


You tap dance to the point where I'm changing your name to Sammy Davis, Jr.  I've never seen anyone just repeatedly ignore blatant facts.  I GAVE you the video.  Did you watch it?  Did you LISTEN to what Biden said?  Or are you another hypocritical libtard in complete denial?

Please keep calling me "stupid".  Please keep deflecting.  Please keep pretending I don't bitch slap your weak ass with facts.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Huh?  Are you kidding?  My God... you and Husky Poo HAVE to be the same idiot.  Tell me... who do you think Creepy Kid Toucher was talking about?  Was there someone else getting overpaid in Ukraine?  Is that why Creepy changes the subject when reporters ask him to comment?


Everybody wanted that prosecutor out. He was corrupt.
He was not investigating Biden’s son.
But the best defense is a good offense.
Trump has been impeached and soon there will be a trial.
I don’t think Biden is on trial.
Nor is his son.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody wanted that prosecutor out. He was corrupt.
> He was not investigating Biden’s son.
> But the best defense is a good offense.
> Trump has been impeached and soon there will be a trial.
> ...


You are trying to talk sense to a pizzagate believer.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are trying to talk sense to a pizzagate believer.


I loved that place. My favorite was the half pepperoni, half baby’s balls.
Such a drag when that cohort of Outlaw and Nono shot up the place.
Who were the partners again? Hillary and Soros? Remind me.
God what dipshits lurk around every corner.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I loved that place. My favorite was the half pepperoni, half baby’s balls.
> Such a drag when that cohort of Outlaw and Nono shot up the place.
> Who were the partners again? Hillary and Soros? Remind me.
> God what dipshits lurk around every corner.


Those people are afraid of women and children, 16 year old girls, movie stars, LGBT people and anything different, even food.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

Jekyl and Heckyl.  It's almost plausible you're 2 people.

Nobody cares if "everybody wanted that prosecutor out".  That's completely beside the point.  Biden wanted him out, because he was investigating Creepy Joe's kid, and Creepy Joe withheld the funding, as evidenced by the video where Joe admits to doing it and bragging, accordingly.  The fact that you liberal idiots think it's okay for Joe to do it, and not Trump, is hilarious.  

Have you guys dug Stormy's body up yet or are you saving it for spring?  Castro out today.  Any chance there's a minority, transgender welfare queen out there that can beat Trump?  I guess Michael Obama is probably your best bet, right?


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jekyl and Heckyl.  It's almost plausible you're 2 people.
> 
> Nobody cares if "everybody wanted that prosecutor out".  That's completely beside the point.  Biden wanted him out, because he was investigating Creepy Joe's kid, and Creepy Joe withheld the funding, as evidenced by the video where Joe admits to doing it and bragging, accordingly.  The fact that you liberal idiots think it's okay for Joe to do it, and not Trump, is hilarious.
> 
> Have you guys dug Stormy's body up yet or are you saving it for spring?  Castro out today.  Any chance there's a minority, transgender welfare queen out there that can beat Trump?  I guess Michael Obama is probably your best bet, right?


Except he wasn’t investigating Biden’s kid.
But keep saying it. You know that’s a famous technique, right? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_lie


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those people are afraid of women and children, 16 year old girls, movie stars, LGBT people and anything different, even food.


Movie stars?  LMAO!  Yeah... your flag waivers are Alyssa Moore and Robert DeNiro.  A softcore porn, B-movie star and a guy that couldn't finish high school.  And let's not forget Michael Moore.  Rosie O'Donnell's twin that acts like a climate expert but never made it past his 1st year of college.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Except he wasn’t investigating Biden’s kid.
> But keep saying it. You know that’s a famous technique, right? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_lie


I will keep saying it... because Biden said it.  And when the media tries to ask Biden about it, he says "let's talk about Trump."  LMAO!


----------



## LMULions (Jan 2, 2020)

Biden and Hillary don't serve as President of the United States, you knucklehead.  Joe Sixpack from down the road got appointed to a Board seat unfairly too, boo-hoo, but he wasn't serving as President of the United States!    Man, you people will defend anything...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

LMULions said:


> Biden and Hillary don't serve as President of the United States, you knucklehead.  Joe Sixpack from down the road got appointed to a Board seat unfairly too, boo-hoo, but he wasn't serving as President of the United States!    Man, you people will defend anything...


Joe was serving as Vice President of the United States and he's now running for President of the United States.  Big difference there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Movie stars?  LMAO!  Yeah... your flag waivers are Alyssa Moore and Robert DeNiro.  A softcore porn, B-movie star and a guy that couldn't finish high school.  And let's not forget Michael Moore.  Rosie O'Donnell's twin that acts like a climate expert but never made it past his 1st year of college.


You prove my point and don't even know it. Maybe you are just here to make t-swallowers look even dumber than they do already? A lib in dumbass clothes. In that case you are spot on!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prove my point and don't even know it. Maybe you are just here to make t-swallowers look even dumber than they do already? A lib in dumbass clothes. In that case you are spot on!


We get it... you're good at deflecting and telling folks they're stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We get it... you're good at deflecting and telling folks they're stupid.


If you see not wishing to discuss the already long ago proven false conspiracy theories t and his minions tell his disciples to believe as deflecting, then yes. I will 'deflect' away from the mundane propaganda geared towards the mis and illinformed.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are that stupid aren't you, wow. Good luck with all that.


*The " Egg " is on YOUR face numnuts.....Creepy Joe is 100 % Quid Pro Quo.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prove my point and don't even know it. Maybe you are just here to make t-swallowers look even dumber than they do already? A lib in dumbass clothes. In that case you are spot on!


*You proved nothing but your insatiable taste for DNC moke shaft.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I will keep saying it... because Biden said it.  And when the media tries to ask Biden about it, he says "let's talk about Trump."  LMAO!


I hear you man. Remember when OJ was on trial and they made it about Fuhrman? Your technique works!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I hear you man. Remember when OJ was on trial and they made it about Fuhrman? Your technique works!


My technique?  We're talking about your idiotic, liberal hypocrisy.  "Hey, we know Creepy Joe did it as VP and he wants to be the man, now, but Trump doing this IS JUST OUTRAGEOUS!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My technique?  We're talking about your idiotic, liberal hypocrisy.  "Hey, we know Creepy Joe did it as VP and he wants to be the man, now, but Trump doing this IS JUST OUTRAGEOUS!"


You just don't know about how things work, so you listen to t for advice eh? Let that sink in.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just don't know about how things work, so you listen to t for advice eh? Let that sink in.


Go back and read your last, 1/2 dozen posts.  You're more empty calories than a bag of BBQ potato chips.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Go back and read your last, 1/2 dozen posts.  You're more empty calories than a bag of BBQ potato chips.


Is it you are naive, stupid or simply choosing to be ignorant for political reasons? By reading your posts it seems a blend of all three.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it you are naive, stupid or simply choosing to be ignorant for political reasons? By reading your posts it seems a blend of all three.


He's just a troll.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My technique?  We're talking about your idiotic, liberal hypocrisy.  "Hey, we know Creepy Joe did it as VP and he wants to be the man, now, but Trump doing this IS JUST OUTRAGEOUS!"


Joe went after a corrupt prosecutor (who everyone acknowledged was corrupt who was not investigating his son, no matter how many times you lie and say he was).
The President went after his main opponent in the next election by asking a foreign government to help us.
But why not? The Russians had helped him last time...as we know.
I get that these facts are confusing to you, so it becomes one big jumble.
Trump is very successful that way, too.
Yes, these are techniques, as I said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe went after a corrupt prosecutor (who everyone acknowledged was corrupt who was not investigating his son, no matter how many times you lie and say he was).
> The President went after his main opponent in the next election by asking a foreign government to help us.
> But why not? The Russians had helped him last time...as we know.
> I get that these facts are confusing to you, so it becomes one big jumble.
> ...


The unknowing don't know what they don't know and that's exactly what those that would hope to influence them count on.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe went after a corrupt prosecutor (who everyone acknowledged was corrupt who was not investigating his son, no matter how many times you lie and say he was).
> The President went after his main opponent in the next election by asking a foreign government to help us.
> But why not? The Russians had helped him last time...as we know.
> I get that these facts are confusing to you, so it becomes one big jumble.
> ...


Russian didn't vote for trump.  They did reveal how corrupt the DNC was, staging protests with paid interns, giving Hillary the questions ahead of time during for an upcoming debate, then hiring the DNC chair for her campaign.   If Russians helped trump by making the DNC more transparent, that's helping the common voter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Russian didn't vote for trump.  They did reveal how corrupt the DNC was, staging protests with paid interns, giving Hillary the questions ahead of time during for an upcoming debate, then hiring the DNC chair for her campaign.   If Russians helped trump by making the DNC more transparent, that's helping the common voter.


Nice selective view on the world you have there. What of the bots pumping out false information that either changed votes or helped suppress them? Record low turnouts in the 3 key states won by less than 80,000 votes combined.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Russian didn't vote for trump.  They did reveal how corrupt the DNC was, staging protests with paid interns, giving Hillary the questions ahead of time during for an upcoming debate, then hiring the DNC chair for her campaign.   If Russians helped trump by making the DNC more transparent, that's helping the common voter.


You seem not to speak English very well. Are you Russian, perhaps?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe went after a corrupt prosecutor (who everyone acknowledged was corrupt who was not investigating his son, no matter how many times you lie and say he was).
> The President went after his main opponent in the next election by asking a foreign government to help us.
> But why not? The Russians had helped him last time...as we know.
> I get that these facts are confusing to you, so it becomes one big jumble.
> ...


Oh, so we don't want other countries interfering in our elections but it's our place to go after their people?  I can see how you liberals would be okay with that.  You are the true masters of hypocrisy.  But I guess if you really wanted Creepy to get rid of Ukranian corruption, chasing down the coke sniffing son is a good place to start.  And "as we know"... there is no evidence of Russian influence on our election... no matter how you wish it true.

And so you know, Biden isn't an opponent.  Biden doesn't even know where he is half the time.  Maybe too many hits to the head from Corn Pop.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice selective view on the world you have there. What of the bots pumping out false information that either changed votes or helped suppress them? Record low turnouts in the 3 key states won by less than 80,000 votes combined.


Why do you have a problem with political propaganda?  You idiot liberals wrote the book on it.  Or do you never read yahoo, Huffington Post, CNBC, MSNBC, Esquire, Politico, The New York Times, Bloomberg, etc?  It's amazing how you chastise the very shit you pull on a daily basis.  Maybe, just MAYBE, Americans came to their senses and realized your liberal bullshit doesn't work anywhere in the world and it was time for a real man in the White House.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem not to speak English very well. Are you Russian, perhaps?


Sorry, I must have been typing fast.  At least you aren't disagreeing with the facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Sorry, I must have been typing fast.  At least you aren't disagreeing with the facts.


Facts?
These libs don’t know or care what’s that even means.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice selective view on the world you have there. What of the bots pumping out false information that either changed votes or helped suppress them? Record low turnouts in the 3 key states won by less than 80,000 votes combined.


Not selective at all.  Russians never told me to vote for trump.  I ignore false information, not that any came across any of my news feeds.  The big reason for me and many americans was that Hillary couldn't be trusted.  The cheating, the carelessness with classified information.  If Russia was hacking the DNC, you better believe they were hacking her home server.  Hillary lost the election just as much as Trump won it.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem not to speak English very well. Are you Russian, perhaps?


The only proven collusion was the DNC favoring and helping Hillary Clinton. Giving her debate questions, limiting democratic party debates since Hillary was in the lead, Positive press for her and negative press for her democrat opponents straight from Debbie Wasserman Shultz, (DNC Chair).


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The only proven collusion was the DNC favoring and helping Hillary Clinton. Giving her debate questions, limiting democratic party debates since Hillary was in the lead, Positive press for her and negative press for her democrat opponents straight from Debbie Wasserman Shultz, (DNC Chair).


Thanks for sharing.
Bummer Hillary was such a terrible candidate, for sure. That collusion probably did happen. She was beaten for the Presidency, despite winning millions more votes.
They then investigated how the Russians helped Trump (we knew why they helped him) and, despite indicting many people close to Trump who lied about their Russian relationships, the investigation did not find sufficient evidence that Trump’s campaign colluded in the Russian assistance.
Now we learned that Trump withheld aid to an ally pending the ally’s assurances that they would investigate Trump’s political opposition. So he has been impeached.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, so we don't want other countries interfering in our elections but it's our place to go after their people?  I can see how you liberals would be okay with that.  You are the true masters of hypocrisy.  But I guess if you really wanted Creepy to get rid of Ukranian corruption, chasing down the coke sniffing son is a good place to start.  And "as we know"... there is no evidence of Russian influence on our election... no matter how you wish it true.
> 
> And so you know, Biden isn't an opponent.  Biden doesn't even know where he is half the time.  Maybe too many hits to the head from Corn Pop.


Finally, a post without a false statement! Opinion stated as opinion.
Good job, Outlaw!
But your last paragraph begs the question of why, then, did Trump say “do us a favor, though...” and proceed to request an investigation of Joe Biden? I think it’s because he’s an opponent. If you don’t, that’s ok.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Bummer Hillary was such a terrible candidate, for sure. That collusion probably did happen. She was beaten for the Presidency, despite winning millions more votes.
> They then investigated how the Russians helped Trump (we knew why they helped him) and, despite indicting many people close to Trump who lied about their Russian relationships, the investigation did not find sufficient evidence that Trump’s campaign colluded in the Russian assistance.
> Now we learned that Trump withheld aid to an ally pending the ally’s assurances that they would investigate Trump’s political opposition. So he has been impeached.


No, they investigated Biden's son... and rightfully so.  He had ZERO qualifications for that job.  You know, same way you libtards bag on Trump's kids having jobs.  Ring familiar, hypocrite?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Finally, a post without a false statement! Opinion stated as opinion.
> Good job, Outlaw!
> But your last paragraph begs the question of why, then, did Trump say “do us a favor, though...” and proceed to request an investigation of Joe Biden? I think it’s because he’s an opponent. If you don’t, that’s ok.


Trump specifically said, "no... no quid pro quo.  Just tell them to do the right thing."  Too bad your key witness, Sondland, PRESUMED the President meant something else.  Personally, I think it's a bad idea to presume "yes" when the President specifically tells you "NO".  And he wasn't referring to Creepy Joe.  Creepy wasn't the one working for Ukraine at $80k a month for 5 years.  The good news is it was probably harder to get some good coke over there and he couldn't keep banging his dead brother's widow.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump specifically said, "no... no quid pro quo.  Just tell them to do the right thing."  Too bad your key witness, Sondland, PRESUMED the President meant something else.  Personally, I think it's a bad idea to presume "yes" when the President specifically tells you "NO".  And he wasn't referring to Creepy Joe.  Creepy wasn't the one working for Ukraine at $80k a month for 5 years.  The good news is it was probably harder to get some good coke over there and he couldn't keep banging his dead brother's widow.


After the fact, trying to cover his ass.  It seems to have worked at least partially - you fell for lit.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump specifically said, "no... no quid pro quo.  Just tell them to do the right thing."  Too bad your key witness, Sondland, PRESUMED the President meant something else.  Personally, I think it's a bad idea to presume "yes" when the President specifically tells you "NO".  And he wasn't referring to Creepy Joe.  Creepy wasn't the one working for Ukraine at $80k a month for 5 years.  The good news is it was probably harder to get some good coke over there and he couldn't keep banging his dead brother's widow.


Right. And Putin told Trump they didn’t help him with the election. 
And OJ said he was positively not guilty. He was right!
Whatever works!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> After the fact, trying to cover his ass.  It seems to have worked at least partially - you fell for lit.


Oh, okay... didn't realize you were in the room.  I just remember you clowns badmouthing Sondland until he agreed to change his testimony to favor your 3-year shit show.  Man, how badly did THAT backfire?  LMAO!


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> After the fact, trying to cover his ass.  It seems to have worked at least partially - you fell for lit.


Ukrainian President said he didn't take the request as a quid pro quo.  He said he didn't feel threatened.  Trump says he asked for a favor, no quid pro quo.  Those are the only two parties directly involved in the conversation, plus the transcript.  everyone else's testimony was their opinion of the conversation and what they heard from a 3rd party.  Investigation for money never happened, so there's nothing to be guilty for. But don't you find it highly suspicious that biden's son was getting all this money from Ukraine with no expertise in the field, the only thing he had to offer was access to the white house through his father. a shady company that was being investigated.  I think it warrants an investigation, don't you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Right. And Putin told Trump they didn’t help him with the election.
> And OJ said he was positively not guilty. He was right!
> Whatever works!


When your boy Mueller spends 2-years digging for dirt and doesn't find any, I know you're disappointed, but live with Trump's re-election and celebrate with us... your mental illness helped him earn it.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Right. And Putin told Trump they didn’t help him with the election.
> And OJ said he was positively not guilty. He was right!
> Whatever works!


And Obama was actually caught on a hot mic and video telling Dmitry Medvedev that he would be more flexible after his re-election.  Medvedev said he would relay that to Putin.  So whos colluding with who?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Right. And Putin told Trump they didn’t help him with the election.
> And OJ said he was positively not guilty. He was right!
> Whatever works!


And Trump just put new santions on Russia by the way.  If hes friendly with Russia, hes certainly not acting like it.  If Russia helped Trump get elected, Russia got played.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, okay... didn't realize you were in the room.  I just remember you clowns badmouthing Sondland until he agreed to change his testimony to favor your 3-year shit show.  Man, how badly did THAT backfire?  LMAO!


coocoo


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When your boy Mueller spends 2-years digging for dirt and doesn't find any, I know you're disappointed, but live with Trump's re-election and celebrate with us... your mental illness helped him earn it.


Doesn't find any?  Why are all those people in jail?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And Trump just put new santions on Russia by the way.  If hes friendly with Russia, hes certainly not acting like it.  If Russia helped Trump get elected, Russia got played.


Sucker.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't find any?  Why are all those people in jail?


Not for collusion.  They are in jail for Tax evasion, and perjury. completely unrelated to what the investigation was supposed to find.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


So you think Trumps sanctions on Russia is helping Russia?  Just need clarification why you think I am sucker when you think Trump is somehow helping Russia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Not selective at all.  Russians never told me to vote for trump.  I ignore false information, not that any came across any of my news feeds.  The big reason for me and many americans was that Hillary couldn't be trusted.  The cheating, the carelessness with classified information.  If Russia was hacking the DNC, you better believe they were hacking her home server.  Hillary lost the election just as much as Trump won it.


The well meaning, GOP all the way backing, red blooded Texan/Americans (Texas always comes first for them) that I know forwarded me a few things that later turned out to be Russian bot shit, some even made it on faux news. Are you 100% sure you never saw anything that wasn't 100% legit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And Trump just put new santions on Russia by the way.  If hes friendly with Russia, hes certainly not acting like it.  If Russia helped Trump get elected, Russia got played.


You believe everything you are told eh? How deep cutting do you believe these new "sanctions" are? . . . probably got putin's ok first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> After the fact, trying to cover his ass.  It seems to have worked at least partially - you fell for lit.


It was funny, and telling, how t at first stumbled and stalled saying "No quid pro quo!". Like when he reads from a teleprompter, "The lawyers said".


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The well meaning, GOP all the way backing, red blooded Texan/Americans (Texas always comes first for them) that I know forwarded me a few things that later turned out to be Russian bot shit, some even made it on faux news. Are you 100% sure you never saw anything that wasn't 100% legit?


Like I said, The hacked DNC emails revealed the anti-Semitism, and racists within the staff.  They revealed cheating for a specific candidate who also happens to lack the competency to protect classified information.  To be honest, I think she is actually very smart.  But she obviously doesn't take care of information that could be extremely detrimental the safety of our country.  (Top Secret, Secret, and confidential information were found in her home server, unprotected).  The staged protests and trump rallys by paid interns, the list goes on.  These are the reasons I switched parties.  between the 2 parties, I now know I am being played by the democrats.  As far as Republicans, I will support policies I agree with.  The fact that we have the lowest unemployment rate, high stock market (my 401k is doing great, if you have one, yours is to), prison reform, lower tax bracket at every income level.  Rich Californians might suffer a little bit with the new tax laws, but you liberals should be happy about that.  So short answer, no I was never swayed by BS articles and opinion pieces.  I care about facts.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe everything you are told eh? How deep cutting do you believe these new "sanctions" are? . . . probably got putin's ok first.


So you believe sanctions are helping Russia?  Whether its deep cutting or not, Trump has been  putting sanction after sanction on Russia. tell me where he has helped Russia and maybe you might have a good argument.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was funny, and telling, how t at first stumbled and stalled saying "No quid pro quo!". Like when he reads from a teleprompter, "The lawyers said".


was there an investigation done on biden before the money was paid? I must have missed that part.  Because that would be the definition of quid pro quo.  you must have a new definition.  nevermind the fact that both parties deny that was the case.  You're telling me a 3rd party knows more about the conversation than the people having it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> coocoo


Good comeback.  I thought you'd post something like that as "Husker".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't find any?  Why are all those people in jail?


What people?  How many times do you need to be told?  There was no evidence of Russian collusion.  Do you want me to post Rosenstein's video again?  You went and hid (as Husker) from my challenge, didn't you?  In fact, you clowns still want to charge Trump with a crime for tax evasion committed by people before they even worked for him.  Face it... you're beyond desperate and don't even hear your own nonsense anymore.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The well meaning, GOP all the way backing, red blooded Texan/Americans (Texas always comes first for them) that I know forwarded me a few things that later turned out to be Russian bot shit, some even made it on faux news. Are you 100% sure you never saw anything that wasn't 100% legit?


I've made fun of you 'tards on Huff & Puff Post and you morons call me a Russian bot.  Might be the voices in your heads.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was funny, and telling, how t at first stumbled and stalled saying "No quid pro quo!". Like when he reads from a teleprompter, "The lawyers said".


True... Trump isn't a professional teleprompter speaker like Obama.  Trump is more of a do-er and less of a talk-er.  I guess you lib types are more into politically correct, career politicians that still collect millions from donors despite having ZERO chance of winning any election.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The well meaning, GOP all the way backing, red blooded Texan/Americans (Texas always comes first for them) that I know forwarded me a few things that later turned out to be Russian bot shit, some even made it on faux news. Are you 100% sure you never saw anything that wasn't 100% legit?


Do you leftists really believe that republicans would be swayed by joe shmoe Russian bot based of BS articles on random blogs and facebook?  That might work for leftists but republicans like me need facts and reasoning.  I can see why that kind of simple manipulation would work for leftists since they want to sentence Kavanaugh to prison solely off an uncorroborated accusation.  They believe Trump works for Putin when he continuously puts sanctions on Russia and has done nothing to help them.  Its mind blowing really.  Just look at the facts and you can see why Hillary lost and Trump won.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Like I said, The hacked DNC emails revealed the anti-Semitism, and racists within the staff.  They revealed cheating for a specific candidate who also happens to lack the competency to protect classified information.  To be honest, I think she is actually very smart.  But she obviously doesn't take care of information that could be extremely detrimental the safety of our country.  (Top Secret, Secret, and confidential information were found in her home server, unprotected).  The staged protests and trump rallys by paid interns, the list goes on.  These are the reasons I switched parties.  between the 2 parties, I now know I am being played by the democrats.  As far as Republicans, I will support policies I agree with.  The fact that we have the lowest unemployment rate, high stock market (my 401k is doing great, if you have one, yours is to), prison reform, lower tax bracket at every income level.  Rich Californians might suffer a little bit with the new tax laws, but you liberals should be happy about that.  So short answer, no I was never swayed by BS articles and opinion pieces.  I care about facts.


That iss one of the reasons 

It was inappropriate to use a home server when she had protected State Department servers and knowledgable operators at her disposal.  That is one of the reasons I didn't support her in 20116.  However, your claim that the server was "unprotected" is false - it had a robust firewall installation and could handle encryption at the appropriate level for messages in and out.  None of the investigations by experts found any classified documents compromised by inappropriate access.

I know these facts will make no difference to you - you will just go on believing whatever people tell you that makes you feel good.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Do you leftists really believe that republicans would be swayed by joe shmoe Russian bot based of BS articles on random blogs and facebook?  That might work for leftists but republicans like me need facts and reasoning.  I can see why that kind of simple manipulation would work for leftists since they want to sentence Kavanaugh to prison solely off an uncorroborated accusation.  They believe Trump works for Putin when he continuously puts sanctions on Russia and has done nothing to help them.  Its mind blowing really.  Just look at the facts and you can see why Hillary lost and Trump won.


"Republicans like me need facts and reasoning" -- hilarious.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> That iss one of the reasons
> 
> It was inappropriate to use a home server when she had protected State Department servers and knowledgable operators at her disposal.  That is one of the reasons I didn't support her in 20116.  However, your claim that the server was "unprotected" is false - it had a robust firewall installation and could handle encryption at the appropriate level for messages in and out.  None of the investigations by experts found any classified documents compromised by inappropriate access.
> 
> I know these facts will make no difference to you - you will just go on believing whatever people tell you that makes you feel good.


I work in this field.  You need to protect the servers in a protected building.  The walls need to be foil backed to prevent RF being compromised.  Her house didn't meet the requirements to store classified information in a server, unprotected. The FBI director Comey even stated that there would be no way to know if the classified information was compromised or not.  If it was the Russians, they wouldn't leave a trace. And by the way you can collect that kind of information, there would be no trace to leave. I know these facts are things you were not aware of, so I wont hold it against you.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> "Republicans like me need facts and reasoning" -- hilarious.


I'm glad that amuses you, hopefully you are not the kind to be easily swayed by joe shmoe Russian bots. Random blogs, emails, and facebook is not where I get my information.  apparently you think that is a strong possibility.  I question your sources now.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I work in this field.  You need to protect the servers in a protected building.  The walls need to be foil backed to prevent RF being compromised.  Her house didn't meet the requirements to store classified information in a server, unprotected. The FBI director Comey even stated that there would be no way to know if the classified information was compromised or not.  If it was the Russians, they wouldn't leave a trace. And by the way you can collect that kind of information, there would be no trace to leave. I know these facts are things you were not aware of, so I wont hold it against you.


I worked in that field, too, both as a developer and a user.  I held a First Class FCC license and a Top Secret clearance (although I never worked with anything higher than Secret-Crypto).  One of our product lines included Tempest-certified portable computers - no screened room required. If you think there would be "no trace" you don't know how the Internet works.

Please try harder next time.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I worked in that field, too, both as a developer and a user.  I held a First Class FCC license and a Top Secret clearance (although I never worked with anything higher than Secret-Crypto).  One of our product lines included Tempest-certified portable computers - no screened room required. If you think there would be "no trace" you don't know how the Internet works.
> 
> Please try harder next time.


Ok, heres me trying harder since were both experts. FBI director comey said the server was improperly stored in her private home. This means it had nothing to do with the computers but the actual location, hence my comment about the walls. You should know this. I'm glad you no longer work in this field.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I worked in that field, too, both as a developer and a user.  I held a First Class FCC license and a Top Secret clearance (although I never worked with anything higher than Secret-Crypto).  One of our product lines included Tempest-certified portable computers - no screened room required. If you think there would be "no trace" you don't know how the Internet works.
> 
> Please try harder next time.


Shouldn't you log out and back in as Husker so you can like this post?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I worked in that field, too, both as a developer and a user.  I held a First Class FCC license and a Top Secret clearance (although I never worked with anything higher than Secret-Crypto).  One of our product lines included Tempest-certified portable computers - no screened room required. If you think there would be "no trace" you don't know how the Internet works.
> 
> Please try harder next time.


And they didnt use tempest computers genius, they used private emails from private computers. Remember huma abedins laptop was seized, I bet former pedophile Democrat congressman wiener got really nervous.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Ok, heres me trying harder since were both experts. FBI director comey said the server was improperly stored in her private home. This means it had nothing to do with the computers but the actual location, hence my comment about the walls. You should know this. I'm glad you no longer work in this field.


Walls are protection for a room, not for a piece of equipment such as a server unless the equipment is stored in that room.  In my various places of employment, I worked in at least 6 different screened rooms of variable quality and levels of certification.  I also worked on and with equipment that was constructed so that it didn't require any additional screening.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And they didnt use tempest computers genius, they used private emails from private computers. Remember huma abedins laptop was seized, I bet former pedophile Democrat congressman wiener got really nervous.


You're babbling.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


You're deflecting lol


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Walls are protection for a room, not for a piece of equipment such as a server unless the equipment is stored in that room.  In my various places of employment, I worked in at least 6 different screened rooms of variable quality and levels of certification.  I also worked on and with equipment that was constructed so that it didn't require any additional screening.


This just shows you're outdated. New requirements.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> This just shows you're outdated. New requirements.


Such as?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

ICD 705. But let's stop deflecting. You talked about tempest certified computers. They used private computers and emails. The issue was the storage of classified information in her home instead of an authorized location that meets ICD 705 requirements. Bottom line is she showed more than extreme carelessness that director comey said, it's actually negligence because she should know it's wrong. You get briefed on these things at least once a year. And with her level of clearance and the number of years shes had it even as a senator, she should have known better. Any other person would have their clearance taken away and she wouldn't be fit to lead as president in that position.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> ICD 705. But let's stop deflecting. You talked about tempest certified computers. They used private computers and emails. The issue was the storage of classified information in her home instead of an authorized location that meets ICD 705 requirements. Bottom line is she showed more than extreme carelessness that director comey said, it's actually negligence because she should know it's wrong. You get briefed on these things at least once a year. And with her level of clearance and the number of years shes had it even as a senator, she should have known better. Any other person would have their clearance taken away and she wouldn't be fit to lead as president in that position.


I agreed with most of that in 2016, as I announced here (or, actually, in one of the former incarnations of this forum).  

ICD 705 deals with SCIFs.  Hillary had one in her DC home when she was SOS.

I brought up Tempest computers because you said you worked in the field.  I wanted you to know that I did, too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> So you believe sanctions are helping Russia?  Whether its deep cutting or not, Trump has been  putting sanction after sanction on Russia. tell me where he has helped Russia and maybe you might have a good argument.


Helped Russia? Off the top of my head . . . You mean like trying to weaken the UN? Holding back military assistance to the Ukraine? Siding with them over our intelligence agencies? Taking holds off of bank accounts of oligarchs close to Putin? Stopping the justice department's investigations into those same oligarchs and known Russian crime syndicates? Pulling out of northern Syria?









						Putin’s Payout: 12 Ways Trump has Supported Putin’s Foreign Policy Agenda - The Moscow Project
					

In May 2017, the FBI formally opened a counterintelligence investigation into the President of the United States to determine whether he had been working on behalf of the Russian government, according to The New York Times. The inquiry into the President was formally folded into the Special...




					themoscowproject.org
				












						37 times Trump was soft on Russia | CNN Politics
					

President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia. Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Here's a breakdown of 37 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I agreed with most of that in 2016, as I announced here (or, actually, in one of the former incarnations of this forum).
> 
> ICD 705 deals with SCIFs.  Hillary had one in her DC home when she was SOS.
> 
> I brought up Tempest computers because you said you worked in the field.  I wanted you to know that I did, too.


I dont doubt you worked in the field, not sure where you heard she had a scif in her DC home, but from facts it doesnt seem like this was in a scif. This was a private server, on private computers, using private emails. Your defence of Hillary and what might have happened doesnt align with the facts in this case. That's all I'm saying. A normal person would at the very least lose their clearance for what she did.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't find any?  Why are all those people in jail?


Yeah there’s that.
And he had to come out and correct the Attorney General’s “summary.”
And he specifically said Trump was not exonerated on the obstruction issue.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Helped Russia? Off the top of my head . . . You mean like trying to weaken the UN? Holding back military assistance to the Ukraine? Siding with them over our intelligence agencies? Taking holds off of bank accounts of oligarchs close to Putin? Stopping the justice department's investigations into those same oligarchs and known Russian crime syndicates? Pulling out of northern Syria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when you wrote "weakened UN" you should have included "and NATO".


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Not for collusion.  They are in jail for Tax evasion, and perjury. completely unrelated to what the investigation was supposed to find.


Yeah they all just lied about Russia. And went to jail (or are on their way).
Go figure...

Former Trump national security adviser Michael Flynn lied about his contacts with Russia’s ambassador to the United States.
Former Trump foreign policy adviser George Papadopoulos lied about the date on which a professor in London told him that Russia possessed “dirt” on Hillary Clinton.
Mr. Trump’s former personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, falsely told Congress that negotiations over a proposed Trump Tower project in Moscow had ended in January of 2016, when the negotiations in fact continued at least until June of 2016.
Former Trump campaign chair Paul Manafort and his associate Rick Gates lied on Justice Department forms to conceal the true nature of a 2013 lobbying trip to Washington on behalf of Ukrainian government officials, to try to avoid having to register as agents of a foreign government.
Mr. Manafort has also been accused of violating his cooperation agreement with special counsel Robert Mueller by lying about his contacts with a former associate in Ukraine with alleged ties to Russian intelligence. The deception reportedly included whether Manafort had shared election polling data with the former associate.
Most recently, longtime Trump ally and Republican political operative Roger Stone was indicted on charges of lying to Congress about his attempts to discover the full scope of WikiLeaks’ 2016 campaign to publicize emails allegedly hacked from the Democratic National Committee by Russian intelligence officers.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> And Obama was actually caught on a hot mic and video telling Dmitry Medvedev that he would be more flexible after his re-election.  Medvedev said he would relay that to Putin.  So whos colluding with who?


Yeah, remember when Fuhrman said the “N” word?
And they thought OJ was on trial?
They were so wrong and you’re right!


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I dont doubt you worked in the field, not sure where you heard she had a scif in her DC home, but from facts it doesnt seem like this was in a scif. This was a private server, on private computers, using private emails. Your defence of Hillary and what might have happened doesnt align with the facts in this case. That's all I'm saying. A normal person would at the very least lose their clearance for what she did.


That's what I said when I first heard about it,  If I checked out a classified document, I had to keep it in my direct sight at all times.  Taking a classified document out of the building or transmitting it by email or other means is a crime.  

So why weren't Goetz and his buddies arrested when they broke into one of the Capitol SCIFs during a closed hearing with their cellphones in the hands and/or pockets?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, remember when Fuhrman said the “N” word?
> And they thought OJ was on trial?
> They were so wrong and you’re right!


It wasn't just that Fuhrman was a documented racist with a particular dislike of black men who married white women.  It was also documented that he had unmonitored access to the scene of the crime and some of the evidence presented at the trial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I think when you wrote "weakened UN" you should have included "and NATO".


Yep, my bad, thanks for the correction.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2020)

espola said:


> It wasn't just that Fuhrman was a documented racist with a particular dislike of black men who married white women.  It was also documented that he had unmonitored access to the scene of the crime and some of the evidence presented at the trial.


He was on trial when we thought is was OJ. 
Here we think it’s Trump when it’s really Biden.
Jonnie Cochran and Donald Trump...good psychologists.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Helped Russia? Off the top of my head . . . You mean like trying to weaken the UN? Holding back military assistance to the Ukraine? Siding with them over our intelligence agencies? Taking holds off of bank accounts of oligarchs close to Putin? Stopping the justice department's investigations into those same oligarchs and known Russian crime syndicates? Pulling out of northern Syria?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No proof of collusion. When the the 1st of 25 reasons trump is soft on russia is that he said nice things about Putin I stop reading. Tell me when the collusion starts because the entire country has been waiting. Instead of passing legislation the democrats in congress want to waste tax dollars on impeachment. This whole impeachment was a sham, and now they want to stall it going to the senate until it gets closer to the elections. Sad.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah there’s that.
> And he had to come out and correct the Attorney General’s “summary.”
> And he specifically said Trump was not exonerated on the obstruction issue.


Obstruction from no collusion lol that's like saying I'm stopping you from finding out I didnt commit murder. What a big waste of time.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah they all just lied about Russia. And went to jail (or are on their way).
> Go figure...
> 
> Former Trump national security adviser Michael Flynn lied about his contacts with Russia’s ambassador to the United States.
> ...


So where's the part trump colluding with russia to win the election?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah, remember when Fuhrman said the “N” word?
> And they thought OJ was on trial?
> They were so wrong and you’re right!


What are you talking about? Stay on topic. Obama is more guilty of colluding with Putin than trump is. Video evidence. But you dont care about facts.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, my bad, thanks for the correction.











						Under Trump, NATO Nations Get More U.S. Troops And Military Spending
					

Despite the president's criticism of the alliance, his administration has spent far more on a European defense program than did the Obama White House. U.S. troop levels in Europe have also risen.




					www.npr.org


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> That's what I said when I first heard about it,  If I checked out a classified document, I had to keep it in my direct sight at all times.  Taking a classified document out of the building or transmitting it by email or other means is a crime.
> 
> So why weren't Goetz and his buddies arrested when they broke into one of the Capitol SCIFs during a closed hearing with their cellphones in the hands and/or pockets?


Dont know who goetz is but let's stay on topic. We both know what hillary clinton did was a crime. Comey created a new category "extreme carelessness"  instead of negligence so hillary wouldn't go to jail. That's why I didnt vote for hillary, that's why democrats lost, that's why trump won. Russian bots talking BS on Facebook and random blogs didnt do anything to sway votes.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> What are you talking about? Stay on topic. Obama is more guilty of colluding with Putin than trump is. Video evidence. But you dont care about facts.


Ok. I believe you.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No proof of collusion. When the the 1st of 25 reasons trump is soft on russia is that he said nice things about Putin I stop reading. Tell me when the collusion starts because the entire country has been waiting. Instead of passing legislation the democrats in congress want to waste tax dollars on impeachment. This whole impeachment was a sham, and now they want to stall it going to the senate until it gets closer to the elections. Sad.


Bad news, dude. The collusion issue has been over for quite a while now.
But I think Flynn and Papadopoulos and others may still be in jail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> What are you talking about? Stay on topic. Obama is more guilty of colluding with Putin than trump is. Video evidence. But you dont care about facts.


Hilarious, typical narrow minded trumpist . . .  and please don't cry.

"Russia? If you are listening . . . "

"I got rid of our head of the FBI . . . that'll help with the Russia thing."

"Our intelligence says it was Russia. I have Mr Putin here who says it wasn't. I don't know why it would be?"


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, typical narrow minded trumpist . . .  and please don't cry.
> 
> "Russia? If you are listening . . . "
> 
> ...


The Trump people don’t want to discuss the President...it’s too difficult because he’s such a bad guy.
They’d rather talk about the former president or the losing presidential candidate.
It’s the strangest thing...it’s like if people attacked Obama (which they did, although not as many obvi) and instead of defending him, we responded with “well yeah, but what about McCain?”


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> No proof of collusion. When the the 1st of 25 reasons trump is soft on russia is that he said nice things about Putin I stop reading. Tell me when the collusion starts because the entire country has been waiting. Instead of passing legislation the democrats in congress want to waste tax dollars on impeachment. This whole impeachment was a sham, and now they want to stall it going to the senate until it gets closer to the elections. Sad.


The House has passed hundreds of bills, including some that would make foreign interference in our elections more difficult, that Moscow Mitch refuses to even let the Senate debate.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Dont know who goetz is but let's stay on topic. We both know what hillary clinton did was a crime. Comey created a new category "extreme carelessness"  instead of negligence so hillary wouldn't go to jail. That's why I didnt vote for hillary, that's why democrats lost, that's why trump won. Russian bots talking BS on Facebook and random blogs didnt do anything to sway votes.


Trumpist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> The Trump people don’t want to discuss the President...it’s too difficult because he’s such a bad guy.
> They’d rather talk about the former president or the losing presidential candidate.
> It’s the strangest thing...it’s like if people attacked Obama (which they did, although not as many obvi) and instead of defending him, we responded with “well yeah, but what about McCain?”


Wrong, I don’t care what trump did as long as stinky pussy and B J Clinton are not running this bitch up in here.
Awite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> The House has passed hundreds of bills, including some that would make foreign interference in our elections more difficult, that Moscow Mitch refuses to even let the Senate debate.


That sounds strangely familiar, doesn’t it you pinko.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, typical narrow minded trumpist . . .  and please don't cry.
> 
> "Russia? If you are listening . . . "
> 
> ...


Change the record, dummy.
Being a butt hurt sore loser for 3 years has taken its toll on you, can’t believe you still have tears.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sounds strangely familiar, doesn’t it you pinko.


Moscow Mitch's war on America . . . while his wife works the other end, the Chinese. Its a pincer move.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong, I don’t care what trump did as long as stinky pussy and B J Clinton are not running this bitch up in here.
> Awite?


It’s “Aight?”


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Bad news, dude. The collusion issue has been over for quite a while now.
> But I think Flynn and Papadopoulos and others may still be in jail.


Not for collusion.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, typical narrow minded trumpist . . .  and please don't cry.
> 
> "Russia? If you are listening . . . "
> 
> ...


Russia, if your listening find the emails hillary deleted to save her ass. Stop taking things out of context.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> The Trump people don’t want to discuss the President...it’s too difficult because he’s such a bad guy.
> They’d rather talk about the former president or the losing presidential candidate.
> It’s the strangest thing...it’s like if people attacked Obama (which they did, although not as many obvi) and instead of defending him, we responded with “well yeah, but what about McCain?”


I'd be with you if there was evidence of collusion. The only evidence of collusion was between the DNC and hillary which is why she lost. Its been a few years now, get over it.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> The House has passed hundreds of bills, including some that would make foreign interference in our elections more difficult, that Moscow Mitch refuses to even let the Senate debate.


Tell congress to present the impeachment to the senate, why are they delaying it?  To present it during the election I bet. Any takers?


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


Trumpist because I like facts? Lol


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Not for collusion.


"Collusion" is not a crime.  It is a word used to describe other actions, some of which are crimes.  Obstructing justice (things like perjury, or destroying, altering, or withholding documents) are good examples.

Please try harder.  You're not doing any better at this than any of the other trumpist trolls.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'd be with you if there was evidence of collusion. The only evidence of collusion was between the DNC and hillary which is why she lost. Its been a few years now, get over it.


Liar?  Or ignoramus?  Your pick.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

Let's all thank trump for killing the quds force commander, while leftists complain it'll start ww3 as if we haven't already been fighting terrorism that iran is supporting.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Tell congress to present the impeachment to the senate, why are they delaying it?  To present it during the election I bet. Any takers?


I think they should withhold it because new evidence is showing up daily that might want them to add a few counts to the bill.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> "Collusion" is not a crime.  It is a word used to describe other actions, some of which are crimes.  Obstructing justice (things like perjury, or destroying, altering, or withholding documents) are good examples.
> 
> Please try harder.  You're not doing any better at this than any of the other trumpist trolls.


The investigation was to find evidence trump asked for help from russia and that russia helped trump win the election. No evidence. They got people on perjury and tax evasion. Not because of coordinating with a foreign entity to influence an election. You try harder.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> I think they should withhold it because new evidence is showing up daily that might want them to add a few counts to the bill.


Lol really? Ok, let's bet that "new evidence" is a big nothing burger just like the conversation between trump and ukraine was. Let's be honest, it's to cause a distraction for trumps election. That's all democrats have been focusing on.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Liar?  Or ignoramus?  Your pick.


No collusion. The best they could do was perjury and tax evasion. Next?


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I'd be with you if there was evidence of collusion. The only evidence of collusion was between the DNC and hillary which is why she lost. Its been a few years now, get over it.


Sounds like you should get over it.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like you should get over it.


Theres nothing to get over, senate will not approve the impeachment, thank your liberal congress men and women for wasting our tax dollars lol


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> The investigation was to find evidence trump asked for help from russia and that russia helped trump win the election. No evidence. They got people on perjury and tax evasion. Not because of coordinating with a foreign entity to influence an election. You try harder.


Trumpist troll.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Lol really? Ok, let's bet that "new evidence" is a big nothing burger just like the conversation between trump and ukraine was. Let's be honest, it's to cause a distraction for trumps election. That's all democrats have been focusing on.


It's not a "distraction".  It will be the whole meat of the campaign.  Republican Representatives and Senators facing re-election in 2020 will have a lot of explaining to do if they continue with their blindered support of t.

BTW - your biggest contribution to the forum so far is to make some of the other trumpist trolls appear to be better-informed and more reasonable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s “Aight?”


Just as long as you get it.
Happy New Year


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like you should get over it.


Absolutely, attempting to regurgitate long ago laughed at rightwing talking points is boring. We laughed all that off years ago, but like you said they won't discuss t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Why are you guys hijacking my thread?
This is the place where we showcase the confused, flamboyant freaks


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you guys hijacking my thread?
> This is the place where we showcase the confused, flamboyant freaks


Not "we", its just you. No one else gives a damn, you are obsessed.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you guys hijacking my thread?
> This is the place where we showcase the confused, flamboyant freaks


You certainly do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> You certainly do.


At least we can agree on something.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> I think they should withhold it because new evidence is showing up daily that might want them to add a few counts to the bill.



*The only " NEW " evidence is the " OLD " evidence contained in the worthless Mueller Report and the *
*only " NEW " Leakers are the same " OLD " Leakers we have seen all along.....
The only " NEW " sources are the same " OLD " sources that have been feeding the MSM:

Rep Adam Schiff
Lawfaregroup
Justsecurity.org ( Reiss Center at NYU Law )
And just look who works at JSO & RCNYUL:
Andrew Weissman ( We know who this filthy scum is...) Mueller Report Dirtiest Lawyer
Rachel Goldbrenner-Exc Dir @ JSO and a Prof @ NYU ( How convenient ) Served as senior Adv to Samantha Power
David S. Cohen - Adv to Reiss Center/Worked CIA 2015-2017/Treasury Dept under Obama " Big Leaker "
Lisa O. Monaco Dist Senior Fel @ NYU/Homeland Security under Obama
Jon Finer Dist Senior Fel @ NYU/Chief of State-US State Dept/adv to John Kerry/US Lead on Iran NucDl/Paris Clim Accrd
Ryan Goodman- Co Ed of Justsecurity.org/Spec Couns to DoD 2015-2016
Andrew McCabe ( Featured Speaker ) for RCNYUL and Justsecurity.org on Jan 16 2020 ( Subject FISA abuse ) No Kidding !

If you think you're seeing a flashback of Obama's Administration...You are..!
They are seeded all over the Liberal MSM/University/Law Groups within Washington DC/NYC/Virginia/California*


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Trumpist troll.


Typical leftist response when facts overcome your feelings.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

espola said:


> It's not a "distraction".  It will be the whole meat of the campaign.  Republican Representatives and Senators facing re-election in 2020 will have a lot of explaining to do if they continue with their blindered support of t.
> 
> BTW - your biggest contribution to the forum so far is to make some of the other trumpist trolls appear to be better-informed and more reasonable.


I guess I'll take that as a compliment. Knowing the facts tend to have that effect. If only the leftists could be more informed and reasonable.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolutely, attempting to regurgitate long ago laughed at rightwing talking points is boring. We laughed all that off years ago, but like you said they won't discuss t.


The only thing that's absolute is trumps impeachment will never be approved by the senate. You dont have the votes. So the only people that need to "get over it" are the people upset that trump is president. Your best shot is voting him out. So you're options are creepy joe biden who voted against integrating white schools with busing, heart attack bernie sanders who wants to give away money to everyone including illegal immigrants for college, and cultural appropriator Elizabeth warren who is bernie sanders light. Or, we can continue with what we have, lowest unemployment in 50 years to include black, brown, and women. Highest stock market that everyone with a 401k would appreciate. Prison reform, tax reform (lower tax bracket at every income level), should I continue? I like how things are, everyone else that sees they are doing better than they were in 2016 hopefully sees that. He also got the quds force commander killed, Iran's version of cia/special forces who taught insurgents how to make EFP IEDs and supplied them weapons. Our military overwhelmingly supports trump. The people keeping this country safe supports trump. You unfortunately are the other group.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolutely, attempting to regurgitate long ago laughed at rightwing talking points is boring. We laughed all that off years ago, but like you said they won't discuss t.


I'll give you a talking point... the moment you lost the 2020 election.  Remember when all your libtard candidates were standing onstage... a stage with no American flag because we're supposed to be ashamed of it?  All your clowns were asked if they supported free healthcare for illegal aliens.  I think Savannah Guthrie referred to them as "migrants", or "immigrants" or "undocumented", or "dreamers"... or bloodsucking roaches, but either way... every one of the clowns raised their hands.  It was THAT very moment the final nail was driven into the coffin.  That, and the 3-year long cluster fuck of a witch hunt, makes all the other talking points irrelevant.  You and your alter ego, Messy, have 5 more years to keep impeaching President Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll give you a talking point... the moment you lost the 2020 election.  Remember when all your libtard candidates were standing onstage... a stage with no American flag because we're supposed to be ashamed of it?  All your clowns were asked if they supported free healthcare for illegal aliens.  I think Savannah Guthrie referred to them as "migrants", or "immigrants" or "undocumented", or "dreamers"... or bloodsucking roaches, but either way... every one of the clowns raised their hands.  It was THAT very moment the final nail was driven into the coffin.  That, and the 3-year long cluster fuck of a witch hunt, makes all the other talking points irrelevant.  You and your alter ego, Messy, have 5 more years to keep impeaching President Trump.


Cliche boy.


----------



## MSK357 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cliche boy.


Cant say that to me right? My last post was on point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cliche boy.


That's right... I'm your cliche delivery boy.  And I delivered your cliche'd, liberal bullshit and stapled it to your forehead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's right... I'm your cliche delivery boy.  And I delivered your cliche'd, liberal bullshit and stapled it to your forehead.


Sounds like somebody needs a hug.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a hug.


Mayor Pete BootyGig might be your kind of guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mayor Pete BootyGig might be your kind of guy.


That comment shows where your mind is at.


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mayor Pete BootyGig might be your kind of guy.


Does he scare you? Or maybe thinking of him that way affects you somehow? This is a safe space, "Outlaw." You can show us your pussy here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Does he scare you? Or maybe thinking of him that way affects you somehow? This is a safe space, "Outlaw." You can show us your pussy here.


These nutters display their repressed fixations constantly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2020)

Of course they do.









						Democrats want to block a law that would ban sex change operations for children in Florida
					

Left-wing activists are even harassing a lawmaker's wife




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so gullible . . . or as some might say, sucker.


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That comment shows where your *mind* is at.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so gullible . . . or as some might say, *sucker*.



*You project ......you get in return. 
Poor Poor Husky Poo.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

17 Antigay Leaders Exposed as Gay or Bi
					

These hypocrites just couldn't practice what they preached.




					www.advocate.com


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 17 Antigay Leaders Exposed as Gay or Bi
> 
> 
> These hypocrites just couldn't practice what they preached.
> ...


I have a hard time believing that "Randy Boehning" is a real name.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 17 Antigay Leaders Exposed as Gay or Bi
> 
> 
> These hypocrites just couldn't practice what they preached.
> ...


Almost by definition the anti-gay folks are carrying some real secrets. That's how we know about a couple of our friends in here...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Almost by definition the anti-gay folks are carrying some real secrets. That's how we know about a couple of our friends in here...


Husker’s gayness is no secret.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

It's Time for More Christians to Get 'Sexually Explicit'
					

Writing about sexual morality in the mid-twentieth century, C.S. Lewis concluded that the world's




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

The mask slips: On a phone call, Obama called Trump a 'fascist' from the start
					

Just how bad was itin swampville when President Trump was beginning to take off in the polls ahead of the 2016 election?  Well, here's a pretty credible conversation recorded for a documentary intended to tell the electionstory for ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

WTF is wrong with Biden?








						Joe Biden: ‘Transgender Equality Is The Civil Rights Issue Of Our Time’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Booter (Jan 27, 2020)

*Fox News host knocks Pompeo for attack on NPR host: 'Don't be such a baby!'*


Fox News host Steve Hilton called Mike Pompeo a "baby" and a "bully" Sunday night after the secretary of State reportedly lashed out at an NPR host.

"Secretary of State Mike Pompeo got into an ugly dust up with an NPR reporter this week and I've got something I want to get off my chest," Hilton said on his program, "The Next Revolution."

"First, I want to make clear I'm a big fan of the secretary. I appreciate his tough stand on many issues, not least China," Hilton said.

"I listen to NPR a lot and I can tell you that Mary Louise Kelly is one of the very few hosts on there who actually seems fair and is not totally biased against President Trump," the host later said.

"For goodness sake, Mr. Secretary, don't be such a baby. You should be able to handle tough questions by now, and don't be such a bully. Foul-mouth ranting at a reporter doing her job is an embarrassment to you and the administration," Hilton, a former director of strategy for former British Prime Minister David Cameron, added. "You should apologize and people will think much more of you if you do."









						Fox News host knocks Pompeo for attack on NPR host: ‘Don’t be such a baby!’
					

Fox News host Steve Hilton called Mike Pompeo a “baby” and a “bully” Sunday night after the secretary of State reportedly lashed out at an NPR host.”Secretary of State…




					thehill.com
				




Mike Pompeo needs a safe space.

If Pompeo can't handle an NPR reported how the hell can he handle any of his duties.

A FISH ROTS FROM THE HEAD DOWN!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Fox News host knocks Pompeo for attack on NPR host: 'Don't be such a baby!'*
> 
> 
> Fox News host Steve Hilton called Mike Pompeo a "baby" and a "bully" Sunday night after the secretary of State reportedly lashed out at an NPR host.
> ...


Cry babying and attempts at bully behavior is what t is all about.


----------



## Booter (Jan 28, 2020)

*Trump, the "lying press" and the Nazis: Attacking the media has a history*
*Donald Trump's attacks on "the enemy of the people" aren't random outbursts. They have a long and troubling history*

The news media, Trump complains, treats him unfairly. It does not report all the positive news about his campaign and then his presidency. Instead, he insists, it lies to the public, publishing what he calls “fake news.” Within the confines of Trump’s community of supporters, stories critical of Trump are seen as lies, as phony left-wing propaganda. They’re not to be believed. As it turns out, the use of the term _Lügenpresse_ happens to be quite illuminating. It sheds light on a connection between Trump’s political approach and that of Hitler in the 1930s, when one also heard that word used quite often.

As with so much of Nazi propaganda, the description of an opposition press based on lies was a classic case of projection. Hitler based his whole approach to politics on lies—something he made no secret of, having described his strategy of the “Big Lie” in his memoir, "Mein Kampf." Hitler lied to officials about his party’s use of violence, he lied about his own past, he lied to foreign leaders about his intentions, and, of course, his whole understanding of the world was based on the lie of a global Jewish conspiracy. Truth would never get in the way of Hitler’s goals.

Trump is also a man who has never let the truth get in the way of what he wants to say and who projects his own dishonest nature onto others. And like Hitler, he’s made no secret of the fact that he lies — bragging to a group of Republican donors that he simply made up numbers to argue about trade policy with the Canadian prime minister. 









						Trump, the "lying press" and the Nazis: These attacks aren't new
					

Donald Trump's attacks on "the enemy of the people" aren't random outbursts. They have a long and troubling history




					www.salon.com


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2020)

Former White House Chief of Staff John Kelly said he believes former national security adviser John Bolton’s assertion that President Donald Trump withheld aid from Ukraine to pressure that country into announcing an investigation of Joe Biden.

“If John Bolton says that in the book, I believe John Bolton,” Kelly told the crowd at a lecture series in Sarasota, Florida, on Monday.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> I have a hard time believing that "Randy Boehning" is a real name.


*It really excites you doesn't it Mr Holden McGroin....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Former White House Chief of Staff John Kelly said he believes former national security adviser John Bolton’s assertion that President Donald Trump withheld aid from Ukraine to pressure that country into announcing an investigation of Joe Biden.
> 
> “If John Bolton says that in the book, I believe John Bolton,” Kelly told the crowd at a lecture series in Sarasota, Florida, on Monday.









*Yeah YOU...!*


----------



## Booter (Jan 28, 2020)

*Veterans group demands Trump apologize for shrugging off soldiers’ brain injuries as “headaches”*
*“I heard that they had headaches . . . It's not very serious," Trump said after 34 soldiers suffered brain injuries*


*"TBI is a serious injury and one that cannot be taken lightly. TBI is known to cause depression, memory loss, severe headaches, dizziness and fatigue — all injuries that come with both short- and long-term effects," VFW National Commander William "Doc" Schmitz said in a statement. "The VFW expects an apology from the president to our servicemen and women for his misguided remarks, and we ask that he and the White House join with us in our efforts to educate Americans of the dangers TBI has on these heroes as they protect our great nation in these trying times. Our warriors require our full support more than ever in this challenging environment." *









						VFW demands Trump apologize for dismissing soldiers' brain injuries
					

“I heard that they had headaches . . . It's not very serious," Trump said after 34 soldiers suffered brain injuries




					www.salon.com
				




Trump, Commander Bone Spurs, what a stupid piece of shit.  Absolutely clueless!  Trump is a self-absorbed, pathological lying coward!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> I have a hard time believing that "Randy Boehning" is a real name.


How hard?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WTF is wrong with Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a stutter (cough cough).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Veterans group demands Trump apologize for shrugging off soldiers’ brain injuries as “headaches”*
> *“I heard that they had headaches . . . It's not very serious," Trump said after 34 soldiers suffered brain injuries*
> 
> 
> ...


Salon.com is your source?  Was www.libtardsunite.com not touching this story?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Former White House Chief of Staff John Kelly said he believes former national security adviser John Bolton’s assertion that President Donald Trump withheld aid from Ukraine to pressure that country into announcing an investigation of Joe Biden.
> 
> “If John Bolton says that in the book, I believe John Bolton,” Kelly told the crowd at a lecture series in Sarasota, Florida, on Monday.


What do you think about impeaching President Trump over the exact same thing VP Joe Biden did to save his son?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Salon.com is your source?  Was www.libtardsunite.com not touching this story?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What do you think about impeaching President Trump over the exact same thing VP Joe Biden did to save his son?


Exact same thing?  When was Biden President?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


Do you know what salon.com is?  Apparently you don't... otherwise you wouldn't need to ask.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Exact same thing?  When was Biden President?


Is extortion different depending on which White House office you sit in?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you know what salon.com is?  Apparently you don't... otherwise you wouldn't need to ask.


Do you know what the VFW is?  Apparently you don't.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is extortion different depending on which White House office you sit in?


So you have the missing evidence of the Biden extortion for which the WH has been desperately looking for months?  You should call them immediately.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you know what the VFW is?  Apparently you don't.


Another one of your signature deflections.  You're the Bruce Lee of debate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> So you have the missing evidence of the Biden extortion for which the WH has been desperately looking for months?  You should call them immediately.


I've posted the video of CornPop Biden bragging about extorting Ukraine.  Remember when your sister, Husker, pussied out over my challenge?  Would you like me to post it again or will you run and hide like usual?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you know what the VFW is?  Apparently you don't.


Because I know how much you love Wikipedia, I'm helping you out here on what Salon.com is.  You feeling me now?

*Salon *is an American news and opinion website, created by David Talbot in 1995. It publishes articles on U.S. politics, culture, and current events and *has a politically progressive/liberal editorial stance.*
Created by: David Talbot
Current status: Online
Type of site: News website
Launched: April 18, 1995; 24 years ago
en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Salon_(website)
*Salon (website) - Wikipedia*


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another one of your signature deflections.  You're the Bruce Lee of debate.


Debate this --





__





						VFW Expects Apology From POTUS
					

In light of today's announcement from the defense department that 34 U.S. service members suffered traumatic brain injuries as a result of Iran's retaliatory strike and President Trump's remarks which minimized these troops’ injuries, the Veterans of Foreign Wars cannot stand idle on this matter.




					www.vfw.org


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've posted the video of CornPop Biden bragging about extorting Ukraine.  Remember when your sister, Husker, pussied out over my challenge?  Would you like me to post it again or will you run and hide like usual?


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because I know how much you love Wikipedia, I'm helping you out here on what Salon.com is.  You feeling me now?
> 
> *Salon *is an American news and opinion website, created by David Talbot in 1995. It publishes articles on U.S. politics, culture, and current events and *has a politically progressive/liberal editorial stance.*
> Created by: David Talbot
> ...


What did they get wrong?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Debate this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... I'm done wasting time on your deflections that ignore accountability for your party and its actions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Another fine retort.  If memory serves me, you ran from my challenge, too.  Here's the link... just in case you need a reminder.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... I'm done wasting time on your deflections that ignore accountability for your party and its actions.


I don't have a party.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't have a party.


I know.  You won't have a party in November, either.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know.  You won't have a party in November, either.


I don't vote that way.  My first rule for office holders is to re-elect an incumbent unless he has done something to piss me off.  Thus I voted to re-elect Republicans Faulconer and Mainschein.  I don't know how it will go this November - Faulconer is term-limited (a dumb idea that throws out the good with the bad).  I  think Mainschein is running again, but he changed to be a Democrat since he refused to be a Trumpist.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another fine retort.  If memory serves me, you ran from my challenge, too.  Here's the link... just in case you need a reminder.


If you believe that this is exactly the same thing, you have just demonstrated the truth of me calling you a sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another one of your signature deflections.  You're the Bruce Lee of debate.


And you get your ass handed to you every time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've posted the video of CornPop Biden bragging about extorting Ukraine.  Remember when your sister, Husker, pussied out over my challenge?  Would you like me to post it again or will you run and hide like usual?


Challenge?


----------



## Booter (Jan 29, 2020)

*Dershowitz Criticizes Treatment of NPR Reporter as CNN’s Toobin Asks Why He Gave Pompeo a Pat on the Back*










						Jeffrey Toobin Questions Alan Dershowitz on Mike Pompeo, NPR
					

Alan Dershowitz, who spoke in President Donald Trump's defense at the impeachment trial this week, was at the White House today for the president's Middle East peace plan announcement. At one point during the event, Trump praised Secretary of State Mike Pompeo for berating an NPR reporter...




					www.mediaite.com
				




This video shows how dishonest and morally bankrupt Dershowitz is as he supports the Nazi like tactics of this administration.  In the age of The Pussy Grabber Trump Conservatives wear their dishonesty and morality as a badge of honor and they look like fools.  Many of them know they are being foolish but they can't find a way off of the crazy train.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Dershowitz Criticizes Treatment of NPR Reporter as CNN’s Toobin Asks Why He Gave Pompeo a Pat on the Back*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dershowitz arguing with himself is classic.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Veterans group demands Trump apologize for shrugging off soldiers’ brain injuries as “headaches”*
> *“I heard that they had headaches . . . It's not very serious," Trump said after 34 soldiers suffered brain injuries*
> 
> 
> ...


*Your diaper is leaking....you smell of Schiff...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

espola said:


> If you believe that this is exactly the same thing, you have just demonstrated the truth of me calling you a sucker.


If you believe?  I believe what I saw and heard him say.   Your denial is epic; your hypocrisy undeniable.  Congratulations.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Challenge?


Yes.  Remember when I said I'd delete my profile if I couldn't prove it and challenged you to delete yours if I could?  You probably don't remember.  Your memory is quite selective.  I called you out at the time.  It's okay... everyone else remembers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you get your ass handed to you every time.


Well, bending over in front of me isn't exactly the same thing, is it, whipping boy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Dershowitz Criticizes Treatment of NPR Reporter as CNN’s Toobin Asks Why He Gave Pompeo a Pat on the Back*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dershowitz reminds me of Sondland and Avenatti.  The libtard's best friend as long as he's saying the right things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... I'm done wasting time on your deflections that ignore accountability for your party and its actions.


You mean "whataboutism"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes.  Remember when I said I'd delete my profile if I couldn't prove it and challenged you to delete yours if I could?  You probably don't remember.  Your memory is quite selective.  I called you out at the time.  It's okay... everyone else remembers.


No, no I don't . . . maybe because of the insane clown posse rhetorical nature of your posts?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you believe?  I believe what I saw and heard him say.   Your denial is epic; your hypocrisy undeniable.  Congratulations.


There is a difference between doing it because everyone wants it done and only one man wants it done. 
Ever wonder why Biden did it for all the world to see (because everyone wanted it done) and t has been trying to hide every move (because he was the only one pushing it)?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you believe?  I believe what I saw and heard him say.   Your denial is epic; your hypocrisy undeniable.  Congratulations.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a difference between doing it because everyone wants it done and only one man wants it done.
> Ever wonder why Biden did it for all the world to see (because everyone wanted it done) and t has been trying to hide every move (because he was the only one pushing it)?


You need to get out more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to get out more.


?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no I don't . . . maybe because of the insane clown posse rhetorical nature of your posts?


I recognize your memory is as fluid as your gender.  Here it is again.  Stuttering Joe extorting Ukraine and bragging about it.  You know... the same horrific offense, from your former VP and favorite candidate, you want Trump removed for.  Well, let's be honest, you want Trump removed because you know you can't beat him in November, but that's a different conversation.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a difference between doing it because everyone wants it done and only one man wants it done.
> Ever wonder why Biden did it for all the world to see (because everyone wanted it done) and t has been trying to hide every move (because he was the only one pushing it)?


No, I don't ever wonder.  I've come to know you libtards as the Hypocrisy Party.  I won't even bring up the question of why everyone would want Biden to extort the Ukraine but not Trump.  I guess protecting your coke sniffing, dead son's widow screwing kid isn't an impeachable offense.  Duly noted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't ever wonder.  I've come to know you libtards as the Hypocrisy Party.  I won't even bring up the question of why everyone would want Biden to extort the Ukraine but not Trump.  I guess protecting your coke sniffing, dead son's widow screwing kid isn't an impeachable offense.  Duly noted.


You crack me up! "Outlaw"? Is that now a term for naive buffoons who believe Putin's propaganda?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! "Outlaw"? Is that now a term for naive buffoons who believe Putin's propaganda?


I think you got him pegged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Keys to the Kingdom: Elizabeth Warren Wants to Let Guys in the Girls Bathroom, and Any Christian School Opposed Will Be Out of Luck Next Year
					

What election is she trying to win?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! "Outlaw"? Is that now a term for naive buffoons who believe Putin's propaganda?


Putin's propaganda?  Sorry... I didn't see Putin in the video.  Did you?  Maybe your alter ego, Espy, did.  Ask him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keys to the Kingdom: Elizabeth Warren Wants to Let Guys in the Girls Bathroom, and Any Christian School Opposed Will Be Out of Luck Next Year
> 
> 
> What election is she trying to win?
> ...


Not to worry.  Bernie Magoo wants to abolish ICE and have open borders.  No need to "identify as an American citizen" any longer.  Personally, I'm going to identify as an illegal alien so I no longer have to follow any rules or laws, get free everything and piss where I choose.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

espola said:


> I think you got him pegged.


Well, if anyone knows "pegging", it's you and your buddy.


----------



## LMULions (Jan 31, 2020)

except for your guns outlaw.  Be a bold, proud American and take those into all the schools and bars that you can.  Let your 2nd amendment Pride shine-though!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

LMULions said:


> except for your guns outlaw.  Be a bold, proud American and take those into all the schools and bars that you can.  Let your 2nd amendment Pride shine-though!


What are you babbling about now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Putin's propaganda?  Sorry... I didn't see Putin in the video.  Did you?  Maybe your alter ego, Espy, did.  Ask him.


Not very well rounded when comes to information I see. That answers a lot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if anyone knows "pegging", it's you and your buddy.


Why does your mind always go to thoughts of homosexual sex acts?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does your mind always go to thoughts of homosexual sex acts?


Tough to say.  I have 3 kids and love women.  Maybe it's the terminology and vibe you give off.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not very well rounded when comes to information I see. That answers a lot.


I find a person doesn't have to be well rounded when it comes to quotes... on video... right at the tip of your nose.  You willing to acknowledge Biden brags about extorting Ukraine, puffing his chest out about it and even saying Obama would back him up on it?  Or would deflecting be easier?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tough to say.  I have 3 kids and love women.  Maybe it's the terminology and vibe you give off.


When it (your sexual references) keeps happening with different people it might not be them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When it (your sexual references) keeps happening with different people it might not be them.


I really don't care to know what you do with other people.  Not even your pegging.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I find a person doesn't have to be well rounded when it comes to quotes... on video... right at the tip of your nose.  You willing to acknowledge Biden brags about extorting Ukraine, puffing his chest out about it and even saying Obama would back him up on it?  Or would deflecting be easier?


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I really don't care to know what you do with other people.  Not even your pegging.


Actually you seem to have a hang up about it, that or you are 13 years old.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually you seem to have a hang up about it, that or you are 13 years old.



*Hang it up loser.......he's as good as acquitted.*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hang it up loser.......he's as good as acquitted.*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Acquitted possibly, guilty yes, many in the GOP admit as much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Acquitted possibly, guilty yes, many in the GOP admit as much.


Yes, that and 4.50 will get you a cup of coffee.
Dummy


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that and 4.50 will get you a cup of coffee.
> Dummy


It isn't over yet, but so far the tone set by the Senate Republicans is "We don't what our guy did".  

We'll see how well that plays in November.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It isn't over yet, but so far the tone set by the Senate Republicans is "We don't what our guy did".
> 
> We'll see how well that plays in November.


Im sure this whole thing has been hard on you, but drunk posting at 6AM won't make it go away.
It only gets worse in November.

It is funny from my point of view, but a little sad as well.

#KAG.   -giver-


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sure this whole thing has been hard on you, but drunk posting at 6AM won't make it go away.
> It only gets worse in November.
> 
> It is funny from my point of view, but a little sad as well.
> ...


What thing is hard on me?  T is turning out pretty much as I expected he would - a buffoon who depends on the gullible for support.  It seems that that doesn't bother you.

Drunk posting?  I got up at 6 for my morning walk.  It was cold last night - frost on the golf course grass.  I may spend some time in the hot tub later with the local Republicans just to see what they have to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

espola said:


> What thing is hard on me?  T is turning out pretty much as I expected he would - a buffoon who depends on the gullible for support.  It seems that that doesn't bother you.
> 
> Drunk posting?  I got up at 6 for my morning walk.  It was cold last night - frost on the golf course grass.  I may spend some time in the hot tub later with the local Republicans just to see what they have to say.


Maybe it is your incoherent quotes?


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Acquitted possibly, guilty yes, many in the GOP admit as much.



*You have TDS, which is 10 x worse than the Coronavirus......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have TDS, which is 10 x worse than the Coronavirus......*


What did I get wrong? Its the GOP exit strategy, agree with the facts but don't follow through.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually you seem to have a hang up about it, that or you are 13 years old.


Is that why you follow me around on these pages... you think I'm 13-years old?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did I get wrong? Its the GOP exit strategy, agree with the facts but don't follow through.


You losers have been chasing Trump since the day he was elected.  You have no credibility.  What part of that confuses you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Yeah... I already have you down for "deflection".  It's your default.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2020)

Trump congratulates state of Kansas after Chiefs win Super Bowl but they play in Missouri
					

Minutes after the Kansas City Chiefs won their first super bowl in 50 years, President Donald Trump sent a congratulatory tweet to the team's fans and the state of Kansas.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... I already have you down for "deflection".  It's your default.


I think you don't know what "deflection" means.  My response was right on point.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump congratulates state of Kansas after Chiefs win Super Bowl but they play in Missouri
> 
> 
> Minutes after the Kansas City Chiefs won their first super bowl in 50 years, President Donald Trump sent a congratulatory tweet to the team's fans and the state of Kansas.
> ...



*How many times have I prodded you to go back to school " Messy " Financial....*
*
There's two Cities meathead.....VERY VERY easy to mix them up.....*
*Leave the " Donkey " alone and go read....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I think you don't know what "deflection" means.  My response was right on point.


*LIAR LIAR....
Two City LIAR......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How many times have I prodded you to go back to school " Messy " Financial....*
> *
> There's two Cities meathead.....VERY VERY easy to mix them up.....*
> *Leave the " Donkey " alone and go read....*


Easy for pridefully ignorant.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump congratulates state of Kansas after Chiefs win Super Bowl but they play in Missouri
> 
> 
> Minutes after the Kansas City Chiefs won their first super bowl in 50 years, President Donald Trump sent a congratulatory tweet to the team's fans and the state of Kansas.
> ...


Yeah... there's a Kansas City in Kansas, too.  Did you know that?  Or are you like Obama... thinking we have 57 states and the White Sox, whom he claimed to be a fan of, play at Cominskey Field?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> I think you don't know what "deflection" means.  My response was right on point.


What point?  Your responses to me are always about some other point.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What point?  Your responses to me are always about some other point.


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... there's a Kansas City in Kansas, too.  Did you know that?  Or are you like Obama... thinking we have 57 states and the White Sox, whom he claimed to be a fan of, play at Cominskey Field?


The Kansas City in Kansas doesn't have an NFL team any more than Kansas, Oklahoma or Kansas, Texas does.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Easy for pridefully ignorant.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> The Kansas City in Kansas doesn't have an NFL team any more than Kansas, Oklahoma or Kansas, Texas does.



*Try as you may, try as you might...
You're just a LIAR in plain sight....

Two cities....one river.*


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... there's a Kansas City in Kansas, too.  Did you know that?  Or are you like Obama... thinking we have 57 states and the White Sox, whom he claimed to be a fan of, play at Cominskey Field?


He speaks to the idiots, like you,  wouldn't know that the Chiefs, Royals, etc. play in Kansas City, MO. 
This is why we have him.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 4, 2020)

heaven forbid the White Sox win this year, Trump will be congratulating the "south side of the US".   He's just dumb, but a lot of people like dumb right now.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> heaven forbid the White Sox win this year, Trump will be congratulating the "south side of the US".   He's just dumb, but a lot of people like dumb right now.


It seems to be easy fodder now for TV and radio interviewers to get t supporters to admit he is a crook and then confirm they are going to vote for him anyway.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=192264368550381



"I don't care."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 4, 2020)

messy said:


> He speaks to the idiots, like you,  wouldn't know that the Chiefs, Royals, etc. play in Kansas City, MO.
> This is why we have him.


Maybe you should start referring to your deflections by a number.  Some thing like SEE: #37.  That would save a bunch of time.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> heaven forbid the White Sox win this year, Trump will be congratulating the "south side of the US".   He's just dumb, but a lot of people like dumb right now.


Relax, if the White Sox players don't get shot by the misunderstood black population on the south side, and actually win a title, they can simply go visit Barack and Michael at their $12M estate on Martha's Vineyard.  They'd better hurry, though... global warming will have that bad boy under water soon.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> It seems to be easy fodder now for TV and radio interviewers to get t supporters to admit he is a crook and then confirm they are going to vote for him anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iowans really wanted to vote for a libtard but they can't seem to get the machines to work.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Iowans really wanted to vote for a libtard but they can't seem to get the machines to work.


Thank you for providing an excellent example of a deflection.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Relax, if the White Sox players don't get shot by the misunderstood black population on the south side, and actually win a title, they can simply go visit Barack and Michael at their $12M estate on Martha's Vineyard.  They'd better hurry, though... global warming will have that bad boy under water soon.


You are so hurt, such the victim, but hey trump will be there for you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so hurt, such the victim, but hey trump will be there for you.


*TRUMP = MAGA*
*

1000 x better than Buttplug who has more than a passing involvement in the " Dicked "*
*up results......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> heaven forbid the White Sox win this year, Trump will be congratulating the "south side of the US".   He's just dumb, but a lot of people like dumb right now.


How did you let this buffoon become your President?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you let this buffoon become your President?


Of course in true trumpist style you take no responsibility for anything yet continue to play the victim.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for providing an excellent example of a deflection.


Get supports to say Trump is a crook?  Actually, what Americans are saying is that if Trump is a crook because of Ukraine... so is Creepy, Stuttering Slow Joe.  Since you were fine with him extorting Ukraine to save his son, Trump isn't an issue for you, either.  That would be hypocritical of you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course in true trumpist style you take no responsibility for anything yet continue to play the victim.


Responsibility for what?  Joe didn't get Trump elected... you moronic liberals did.  Trump may not know the Chiefs are in Missouri and not Kansas... but I'm pretty sure he knows there aren't 57 states and there isn't a pro baseball team playing in Cominskey Field.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Responsibility for what?  Joe didn't get Trump elected... you moronic liberals did.  Trump may not know the Chiefs are in Missouri and not Kansas... but I'm pretty sure he knows there aren't 57 states and there isn't a pro baseball team playing in Cominskey Field.










*Good old Hank Johnson.....ain't he just a sharp Democrat !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Responsibility for what?  Joe didn't get Trump elected... you moronic liberals did.  Trump may not know the Chiefs are in Missouri and not Kansas... but I'm pretty sure he knows there aren't 57 states and there isn't a pro baseball team playing in Cominskey Field.


Forget which account you were posting on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Responsibility for what?  Joe didn't get Trump elected... you moronic liberals did.  Trump may not know the Chiefs are in Missouri and not Kansas... but I'm pretty sure he knows there aren't 57 states and there isn't a pro baseball team playing in Cominskey Field.


He for sure knows where Michigan and Wisconsin are, unlike Hillary.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe you should start referring to your deflections by a number.  Some thing like SEE: #37.  That would save a bunch of time.


Nobody's deflecting. You, being ignorant, explained that it was natural for the president to be confused and think the Chiefs were from the state of Kansas.
I said that figures. America is pretty much dumb now. That's why we have Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody's deflecting. You, being ignorant, explained that it was natural for the president to be confused and think the Chiefs were from the state of Kansas.
> I said that figures. America is pretty much dumb now. That's why we have Trump.


Screwing up something on the stump is one thing, screw,g up a tweet with the internet at your finger tips is another . . . or blatantly lying in a STU speech while painfully reading from a teleprompter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody's deflecting. You, being ignorant, explained that it was natural for the president to be confused and think the Chiefs were from the state of Kansas.
> I said that figures. America is pretty much dumb now. That's why we have Trump.


No, I didn't say it was natural.  You liberal morons all shit the bed because he thought a football team was in Kansas City, KS instead of Kansas City, MO.  98% of you don't even know there IS another Kansas City.  I know you like to rub each other's balls everytime Trump makes a mistake, but it's equally important you recognize Obama thought there were 57 states and you clowns can't run a caucus in a state with only 3 million people.  We have Trump in charge because your party sold its soul, you're incompetent and the U.S. won't stand for it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Forget which account you were posting on?


I have one account.  Since you and Espy are interchangeable, I don't need to reply to both.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Screwing up something on the stump is one thing, screw,g up a tweet with the internet at your finger tips is another . . . or blatantly lying in a STU speech while painfully reading from a teleprompter.


Trump is working during the day.  He's not sitting in boxers, masturbating to google, waiting for his welfare check from Bernie.  And so you know, all presidents read from a teleprompter.  Or did you think Obama wrote his own speeches?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump is working during the day.  He's not sitting in boxers, masturbating to google, waiting for his welfare check from Bernie.  And so you know, all presidents read from a teleprompter.  Or did you think Obama wrote his own speeches?


*Fun Stats*

Days Trump has spent at Mar a Lago:

120

Cost of flights to Mar a Lago (28 so far):*

~$55,512,000

Days Trump has spent at Bedminster:

75

Cost of flights to Bedminster (23 so far):*

~$18,375,500

Trump has visited his clubs once every this many days since his inauguration:

4.6

Projected visits to golf clubs in four years:

321

Projected visits in eight years:

641

Total times Obama played golf during his eight year Presidency:

306









						Trump Golf Count
					

Trump Golf Count: Tracking President Trump's golf outings so you don't have to!




					trumpgolfcount.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Fun Stats*
> 
> Days Trump has spent at Mar a Lago:
> 
> ...


And?  Maybe take some of that free time and look up Obama's tab.  Kind of whiny to just cry about Trump all the time, isn't it?


----------



## LMULions (Feb 5, 2020)

not sure if I'd consider it whining as much as highlighting the hypocrisy of the party of limited government spending.  But the evangelicals know that you'll all put up with a lot more hypocrisy than a couple tens of millions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

LMULions said:


> not sure if I'd consider it whining as much as highlighting the hypocrisy of the party of limited government spending.  But the evangelicals know that you'll all put up with a lot more hypocrisy than a couple tens of millions.


I can't speak for evangelicals because I'm not one.  But it's best not to point the finger of *hypocrisy *when your entire base wants to remove an elected President for doing the exact same thing a Vice President, and your #1 candidate, did himself and bragged about doing.


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I can't speak for evangelicals because I'm not one.  But it's best not to point the finger of *hypocrisy *when your entire base wants to remove an elected President for doing the exact same thing a Vice President, and your #1 candidate, did himself and bragged about doing.


Sucker.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


How many times are you going to post the same shit?  Why don't you stop running and address my post.  What is your excuse for that?  Why is it okay that Biden did it and not Trump?  Don't tell me Biden didn't do it, either.  I've already embarrassed you with the video multiple times.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Screwing up something on the stump is one thing, screw,g up a tweet with the internet at your finger tips is another . . . or blatantly lying in a STU speech while painfully reading from a teleprompter.


*It's a fun exercise to respond to your rants....kinda like batting practice, you really never know*
*what you will deliver ...so ya gotta practice for all !

The AMERICAN public is quite aware of the Petulant/Criminal nature YOU Democrats
harbor.....after Adam Schiff's 24 hour + 2 ( With a " jerry, Jerry, JERRY..inc ) the Dems
were sinking fast, then YOU morons fucked up the Iowa Caucus REAL GOOD, but 
then Nancy did the unthinkable ...she tore up the Speech on LIVE FEED to solidify
YOUR position at the BOTTOM of the cesspool ...
*
*Enjoy it dumbshit.....you've worked oh so hard for this position....! 






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Maybe take some of that free time and look up Obama's tab.  Kind of whiny to just cry about Trump all the time, isn't it?


Didn't look at the article I see. trump has golfed twice as much as Obama and for far more cost and as he plays his own courses that money goes from the tax payer to him . . . and oh yeah at full cost+.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't look at the article I see. trump has golfed twice as much as Obama and for far more cost and as he plays his own courses that money goes from the tax payer to him . . . and oh yeah at full cost+.


Obama doesn't golf because he's busy traveling to all 57 states and watching the White Sox play at Cominskey Field.  Slick Willy didn't golf as much because he was out screwing everyone but his frumpy, spineless wife.

You putz... are you unaware that thousands of companies use golf to conduct business?  Are you one of those jaded wives stuck at home?


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Obama doesn't golf because he's busy traveling to all 57 states and watching the White Sox play at Cominskey Field.  Slick Willy didn't golf as much because he was out screwing everyone but his frumpy, spineless wife.
> 
> You putz... are you unaware that thousands of companies use golf to conduct business?  Are you one of those jaded wives stuck at home?


Deflection noted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody's deflecting. You, being ignorant, explained that it was natural for the president to be confused and think the Chiefs were from the state of Kansas.
> I said that figures. America is pretty much dumb now. That's why we have Trump.


Obama is the dumbest ever.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Deflection noted.


_*How many times are you going to post the same shit? Why don't you stop running and address my post. What is your excuse for that? Why is it okay that Biden did it and not Trump? Don't tell me Biden didn't do it, either. I've already embarrassed you with the video multiple times.*_

Remember this?  Are you formulating your bullshit reply?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Deflection noted.


Anything but face reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> _*How many times are you going to post the same shit? Why don't you stop running and address my post. What is your excuse for that? Why is it okay that Biden did it and not Trump? Don't tell me Biden didn't do it, either. I've already embarrassed you with the video multiple times.*_
> 
> Remember this?  Are you formulating your bullshit reply?


Your question is moot. The difference is Biden did it as policy at the bequest of the international community and American interests, based on reality. Trump was trying to throw a shadow over a political rival and also working off Putin's propaganda talking points attempting to deflect the blame for  Russia meddling in our elections (he does it everywhere). Only idiots and those shielding for t and/or Putin believe that bullshit, which are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama is the dumbest ever.


Seems you are still deeply hurt by the man that dug us out of recession and layed the ground work for a full recovery. Poor thing you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you are still deeply hurt by the man that dug us out of recession and layed the ground work for a full recovery. Poor thing you.


Seems.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 5, 2020)

reading articles, and following science, are mostly antithetical to the Republican way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

LMULions said:


> reading articles, and following science, are mostly antithetical to the Republican way.


Science, like boy and girl?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your question is moot. The difference is Biden did it as policy at the bequest of the international community and American interests, based on reality. Trump was trying to throw a shadow over a political rival and also working off Putin's propaganda talking points attempting to deflect the blame for  Russia meddling in our elections (he does it everywhere). Only idiots and those shielding for t and/or Putin believe that bullshit, which are you?


LMAO!  Wait... wait... wait... the International community asked Stuttering Joe to withhold aid to Ukraine if they didn't leave his coke snorting son alone?  My God... that's an incredible revelation.  If Russia is meddling in our elections, like we meddle in people's elections, that's on your boy Oblamy since it happened on his watch.  Was Vlad using Cankles Rodham's server?  And before you tell me we don't do that, see below:









						Russia Isn’t the Only One Meddling in Elections. We Do It, Too. (Published 2018)
					

America has long used cash and propaganda to try to steer the outcome of foreign votes.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 5, 2020)

LMULions said:


> reading articles, and following science, are mostly antithetical to the Republican way.


Following science... like your autistic, teenage friend Greta?  Goddamn... I think all this low hanging fruit is giving me the runs.


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Following science... like your autistic, teenage friend Greta?  Goddamn... I think all this low hanging fruit is giving me the runs.


Thank you for the fine example of a true trumpist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for the fine example of a true trumpist.


They continue to compete to see who is the trumpiest. It's the only thing they have ever been able to compete at for most of them.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Following science... like your autistic, teenage friend Greta?  Goddamn... I think all this low hanging fruit is giving me the runs.


The great news about the above post is that anyone who is so blinded by their own anger and ignorance that they will ridicule an internationally renowned teenager has zero credibility to comment on anything newsworthy.
Poor guy...try to have a good day and remember...things will get better for you. Breathe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

messy said:


> The great news about the above post is that anyone who is so blinded by their own anger and ignorance that they will ridicule an internationally renowned teenager has zero credibility to comment on anything newsworthy.
> Poor guy...try to have a good day and remember...things will get better for you. Breathe.


Trumpies are afraid of everything, science, education, democracy, women and children, freedom of choice and even teenage girls.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for the fine example of a true trumpist.


Thank you for proving me right by lauding an autistic teenager, on climate change, when she hasn't even finished high school.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 6, 2020)

messy said:


> The great news about the above post is that anyone who is so blinded by their own anger and ignorance that they will ridicule an internationally renowned teenager has zero credibility to comment on anything newsworthy.
> Poor guy...try to have a good day and remember...things will get better for you. Breathe.


She's internationally renowned by you politically correct muppets that fucked up everything you touched in the last decade.  Tell me something... other than a plain face and breathless affect, what are her credentials?  About the same as Bill Nye the Science Guy... NONE.  You can look up his resume, too.  ZERO background or education in science.  None.  Zip.  Zero.  But that's okay... you keep crying.  I know yesterday was a tough one for you kids.  Maybe spend this one scouring local middle schools to find the surgeon that will handle your lobotomy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trumpies are afraid of everything, science, education, democracy, women and children, freedom of choice and even teenage girls.


Actually, I'm afraid of grown men with beards and testicles, dressed as teenage girls, trying to join my ACTUAL female daughter in a bathroom.  They aren't women.  They aren't female.  They aren't trans.  There is no freedom of choice when it comes to DNA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, I'm afraid of grown men with beards and testicles, dressed as teenage girls, trying to join my ACTUAL female daughter in a bathroom.  They aren't women.  They aren't female.  They aren't trans.  There is no freedom of choice when it comes to DNA.


You crack me up! Lol! . . . happens all the time eh?


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They continue to compete to see who is the trumpiest. It's the only thing they have ever been able to compete at for most of them.


It's like watching the TV ads of the Issa vs Demaio contest each claiming the other is not a true trumpist..  Perhaps in that Congressional District that's a winning argument, but the TV ads spill over into the rest of the County as well.  From here, it looks like some sort of political geek-tank show.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thank you for proving me right by lauding an autistic teenager, on climate change, when she hasn't even finished high school.


She never claimed to be a scientist - just a young woman who will be living in the aftermath of our current political shitshow after the main contestants are long gone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

espola said:


> She never claimed to be a scientist - just a young woman who will be living in the aftermath of our current political shitshow after the main contestants are long gone.


It's time for a younger generation to takeover. Term limits and get the money out of politics.
Andrew Yang.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's time for a younger generation to takeover. Term limits and get the money out of politics.
> Andrew Yang.


Term limits throw out the good with the bad.

As for getting money out of politics - in order to do that, we must overcome the entrenched position money has in our politics.  Or, more poetically, in order to get the money out of politics first we have to get the money out of politics.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She's internationally renowned by you politically correct muppets that fucked up everything you touched in the last decade.  Tell me something... other than a plain face and breathless affect, what are her credentials?  About the same as Bill Nye the Science Guy... NONE.  You can look up his resume, too.  ZERO background or education in science.  None.  Zip.  Zero.  But that's okay... you keep crying.  I know yesterday was a tough one for you kids.  Maybe spend this one scouring local middle schools to find the surgeon that will handle your lobotomy.


Actually, go back and read your posts and then tell us who keeps crying. You're ignorant, angry and let's add jealous. Lighten up, big fella. You're not as bad as you think you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, go back and read your posts and then tell us who keeps crying. You're ignorant, angry and let's add jealous. Lighten up, big fella. You're not as bad as you think you are.


Well said.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! Lol! . . . happens all the time eh?


It'll only happen once for that freak if I'm involved.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's time for a younger generation to takeover. Term limits and get the money out of politics.
> Andrew Yang.


Get the money out of politics?  Isn't Yang wealthy?  WSJ estimates his net worth at $3-$4M.  How about Bloomberg and Steyer?  Now THOSE are 2 demotards living just like the rest of us, Husky Dew.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, go back and read your posts and then tell us who keeps crying. You're ignorant, angry and let's add jealous. Lighten up, big fella. You're not as bad as you think you are.


I'm angry you morons justify using an autistic 16-year old as your high profile scientist.  Then again, nothing you desperate dems do surprises me anymore.  Bernie Magoo wants no border walls at all now and wants to abolish ICE.  I mean, yeah, let's just get REALLY stupid.


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm angry you morons justify using an autistic 16-year old as your high profile scientist.  Then again, nothing you desperate dems do surprises me anymore.  Bernie Magoo wants no border walls at all now and wants to abolish ICE.  I mean, yeah, let's just get REALLY stupid.


She's not anybody's high profile scientist. 
Were the Vietnam War protesters high-profile political scientists? 
You have a problem with young people making heroic efforts on behalf of their beliefs which capture the world's admiration? Aren't there any of those on your side of the issues? Is that why you're so angry?
Aren't you getting rich under Trump? Tax cuts, decreased regulation? Doesn't that make you more content?


----------



## messy (Feb 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, I'm afraid of grown men with beards and testicles, dressed as teenage girls, trying to join my ACTUAL female daughter in a bathroom.  They aren't women.  They aren't female.  They aren't trans.  There is no freedom of choice when it comes to DNA.


That's quite a fantasy...do you spend much time contemplating that possibility? I think you're referring to a cross-dresser, not a trans, who would therefore not be permitted in a girls restroom.
 But I'm no expert...I actually find it bizarre how much time in the political arena is spent discussing trans issues. You and Joe keep it popping, though, for sure. I wonder what that means.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm angry you morons justify using an autistic 16-year old as your high profile scientist.  Then again, nothing you desperate dems do surprises me anymore.  Bernie Magoo wants no border walls at all now and wants to abolish ICE.  I mean, yeah, let's just get REALLY stupid.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


That's about all that can be said for that loon.


----------



## Torros (Feb 9, 2020)

Gov. Newsom's Executive Order Authorizing Theft of Voter-Approved Gas Tax Money - California Globe
					

Newsom's Executive Order N-19-19 redirecting gas tax money into railway projects violates Prop. 69 while eliminating highway expansion and repair projects.




					californiaglobe.com
				





Suckers.


----------



## Torros (Feb 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's about all that can be said for that loon.


Talking about yourself again?


----------



## Torros (Feb 9, 2020)

messy said:


> That's quite a fantasy..
> But I'm no expert...I wonder what that means.


Your best post, ever. Sums you and your lefties up perfectly. 

Too much time in here again, gotta go wash that stank off of me. See ya losers!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

messy said:


> That's quite a fantasy...do you spend much time contemplating that possibility? I think you're referring to a cross-dresser, not a trans, who would therefore not be permitted in a girls restroom.
> But I'm no expert...I actually find it bizarre how much time in the political arena is spent discussing trans issues. You and Joe keep it popping, though, for sure. I wonder what that means.


You people are the ones pandering to them.
Keep the freaks out of our elementary schools and shove em back in the closet and everything will be just fine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the ones pandering to them.
> Keep the freaks out of our elementary schools and shove em back in the closet and everything will be just fine.


Does it make you feel better to tell yourself that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 9, 2020)

messy said:


> She's not anybody's high profile scientist.
> Were the Vietnam War protesters high-profile political scientists?
> You have a problem with young people making heroic efforts on behalf of their beliefs which capture the world's admiration? Aren't there any of those on your side of the issues? Is that why you're so angry?
> Aren't you getting rich under Trump? Tax cuts, decreased regulation? Doesn't that make you more content?


Skipping school and getting wealthy, via exploitation, isn't heroic... it's child abuse.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 9, 2020)

messy said:


> That's quite a fantasy...do you spend much time contemplating that possibility? I think you're referring to a cross-dresser, not a trans, who would therefore not be permitted in a girls restroom.
> But I'm no expert...I actually find it bizarre how much time in the political arena is spent discussing trans issues. You and Joe keep it popping, though, for sure. I wonder what that means.


Thus not permitted?  Are you going to do the ball check yourself?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2020)

I think Trump is accomplishing a lot.
The rich are getting much richer, the others aren't participating in the new wealth and the huge deficits ensure that future generations won't see upward mobility.
Whoever hired him must feel very accomplished.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2020)

I love the idea of Outlaw, Steve Mnuchin and Donald Trump, Jr. sitting down for a beer together.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Trump is accomplishing a lot.
> The rich are getting much richer, the others aren't participating in the new wealth and the huge deficits ensure that future generations won't see upward mobility.
> Whoever hired him must feel very accomplished.


How do you know who is or isn't doing well financially?  There's 330,000,000 people in the country.  How many have you interviewed?  As for huge deficits, we've always had them.  Maybe when President Trump tries to make some cuts, you liberals could stop crying about it?


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know who is or isn't doing well financially?  There's 330,000,000 people in the country.  How many have you interviewed?  As for huge deficits, we've always had them.  Maybe when President Trump tries to make some cuts, you liberals could stop crying about it?


Not only has Trump hit his highest approval rating (49%, far less than Obama's highest), but he has now even matched the Obama administration's highest growth rate, at 2.9%! That will likely decrease. And Obama took over during a deep recession.
We know who's doing well. Stock market investors. Big business executives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know who is or isn't doing well financially?  There's 330,000,000 people in the country.  How many have you interviewed?  As for huge deficits, we've always had them.  Maybe when President Trump tries to make some cuts, you liberals could stop crying about it?


The cuts he will make will be to programs that benefit working people. Programs we have all been paying into for decades like Medicare, Social Security, etc. all so the rich can get richer. He doesn't give a shit about you and even he is baffled by your unyielding support. "I could shoot someone . . . "


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cuts he will make will be to programs that benefit working people. Programs we have all been paying into for decades like Medicare, Social Security, etc. all so the rich can get richer. He doesn't give a shit about you and even he is baffled by your unyielding support. "I could shoot someone . . . "



*You're on a UNION retirement......and YOU have no comprehension of the subject matter*
*you are pretending to espouse about.....*
*You really are making an ASS of yourself....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're on a UNION retirement......and YOU have no comprehension of the subject matter*
> *you are pretending to espouse about.....*
> *You really are making an ASS of yourself....*


What did I get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did I get wrong?



*Nothing.......You're a complete ASS.*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm angry you morons justify using an autistic 16-year old as your high profile scientist.  Then again, nothing you desperate dems do surprises me anymore.  Bernie Magoo wants no border walls at all now and wants to abolish ICE.  I mean, yeah, let's just get REALLY stupid.


Hmm... is Gretta really presenting herself as a scientist?  To me the point is she is a young person publicly digesting what a majority of "high profile" scientists are saying about global warming... and wondering why people aren't freaking out? Simple and effective exactly because the long term effects of global warming she's bringing up are really scary to think about.

I'd also say that I do personally wish she was as effective at coming up with answers then a 16 year old instinct to just turn everything off. But it's not just Gretta, as in the age of Twitter, workable solutions are somewhat hard to come by as a general rule. There just aren't enough charcters allowed in a tweet- for anyone to do anything other then bitch.


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... is *Gretta* really presenting herself as a scientist?  To me the point is she is a young person publicly digesting what a majority of "high profile" scientists are saying about global warming... and wondering why people aren't freaking out? Simple and effective exactly because the long term effects of global warming she's bringing up are really scary to think about.
> 
> I'd also say that I do personally wish she was as effective at coming up with answers then a 16 year old instinct to just turn everything off. But it's not just *Gretta*, as in the age of Twitter, workable solutions are somewhat hard to come by as a general rule. There just aren't enough *charcters* allowed in a tweet- for anyone to do anything other then bitch.



*It's Greta with one " T " ....Mr Tiny " T "...........*
*It's " Characters " with two ( a's ) o Mr Tiny " T ".............

That 16 year old autistic young lady is being used as a tool......absolutely disgusting.
She should be living a normal life like normal 16 year old young ladies do....
You are promoting the abuse of her irretrievable youth......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nothing.......You're a complete ASS.*


Oh you poor thing, always the victim, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor thing, always the victim, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

Martin Luther King High School students pictured posing with swastika, Confederate flag - KESQ
					

A photo showing students of Martin Luther King High School in Riverside holding a swastika in front of Confederate and Trump 2020 flags spread throughout campus and social media, drawing the attention of school administrators. Eight students can be seen in the photo, with one throwing up the...




					kesq.com
				




Hey Multi! Look at these high school kids with the Nazi symbol, Confederate flag and Trump banner. They're also playing the punching game!

You're a bright guy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Martin Luther King High School students pictured posing with swastika, Confederate flag - KESQ
> 
> 
> A photo showing students of Martin Luther King High School in Riverside holding a swastika in front of Confederate and Trump 2020 flags spread throughout campus and social media, drawing the attention of school administrators. Eight students can be seen in the photo, with one throwing up the...
> ...


I am sure there is a point to this post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure there is a point to this post.


Those are your people's kids just marching lockstep to the example they have been given. Kids say the darndest things, they haven't learned to cloak the truth yet.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure there is a point to this post.


White power symbols, confederate battle flag, and Trump 2020 banner - I'm sure you are not surprised at the juxtaposition.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

espola said:


> White power symbols, confederate battle flag, and Trump 2020 banner - I'm sure you are not surprised at the juxtaposition.



*DEMOCRATS = White power symbols, confederate battle flag

REPUBLICANS = Trump 2020 banner*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Not only has Trump hit his highest approval rating (49%, far less than Obama's highest), but he has now even matched the Obama administration's highest growth rate, at 2.9%! That will likely decrease. And Obama took over during a deep recession.
> We know who's doing well. Stock market investors. Big business executives.


What other direction do you go after a recession?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cuts he will make will be to programs that benefit working people. Programs we have all been paying into for decades like Medicare, Social Security, etc. all so the rich can get richer. He doesn't give a shit about you and even he is baffled by your unyielding support. "I could shoot someone . . . "


Wait... so you're worried about Trump making cuts to programs that benefit working people but taxing them more, to provide free healthcare to illegal aliens, isn't a problem for you?


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are your people's kids just marching lockstep to the example they have been given. Kids say the darndest things, they haven't learned to cloak the truth yet.


What are your people's kids doing... besides drugs, stealing and preparing for a lifetime of incarceration?


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

*Husky Poo.......grow up.





*


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What other direction do you go after a recession?  LMAO!


Yup!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wait... so you're worried about Trump making cuts to programs that benefit working people but taxing them more, to provide free healthcare to illegal aliens, isn't a problem for you?


You sure like to make stuff up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are your people's kids doing... besides drugs, stealing and preparing for a lifetime of incarceration?


I have teacher and a working film student, what'd you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have teacher and a working film student, what'd you got?


English teacher?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Biologically Male Runner To Compete In USA Women’s Olympic Trials
					

Megan Youngren, a biologically male marathon runner who identifies as a transgender woman, is set to compete in the USA Olympic trials on Feb. 29.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> English teacher?


In Japan.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are your people's kids doing... besides drugs, stealing and preparing for a lifetime of incarceration?


Not sure what is meant by "your people's kids" there, but my three are all working fulltime and seem to be happy in their lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Japan.


Scary


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure like to make stuff up.


Hmm... looks like a whole bunch of news media outlets made up the same "stuff".








						Health care for undocumented immigrants may 'haunt' Dems against Trump, says ex-Sen. Evan Bayh
					

"It's nice to be able to promise some of these things but they have got to be realistic," says the Indiana Democrat who also served as governor of his state.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have teacher and a working film student, what'd you got?


Better grammar than you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hmm... looks like a whole bunch of news media outlets made up the same "stuff".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see anything about "free" in there? Do you want to continue subsidizing others healthcare or allow them to buy their own?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't see anything about "free" in there? Do you want to continue subsidizing others healthcare or allow them to buy their own?


What part of the "government" health care confuses you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What part of the "government" health care confuses you?


Maybe read the article you posted Leroy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Not sure what is meant by "your people's kids" there, but my three are all working fulltime and seem to be happy in their lives.


*You know exactly what he meant......*
*Yet your made it personal with the mention of YOUR offspring....*
*Classic Spola shit............*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe read the article you posted Leroy.


What do you idiots think "government funded" means?  Does the government make their own money now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What do you idiots think "government funded" means?  Does the government make their own money now?


Scrambling now I see. The proposal is to "offer access to healthcare", nothing is said about free. That's just what you were told to believe and you did, without question, like always.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scrambling now I see. The proposal is to "offer access to healthcare", nothing is said about free. That's just what you were told to believe and you did, without question, like always.


It's free to illegal aliens because the government will provide it with tax dollars earned by American citizens.  But who are we kidding?  Why would THAT bother you when you don't think it's even a problem to bring illegal aliens here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's free to illegal aliens because the government will provide it with tax dollars earned by American citizens.  But who are we kidding?  Why would THAT bother you when you don't think it's even a problem to bring illegal aliens here?


Scrambling and assuming, typical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

The face of transgender child abuse
					

American horror story




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 17, 2020)

Asian American sheriff in California vows to protect immigrants from Trump policies
					

Sheriff Paul Miyamoto wants to protect immigrants from the Trump administration. His family was once interned along with other Japanese Americans.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Trump's policies?  No, it's called "American law".  Yet another ass clown referring to ILLEGAL ALIENS as "immigrants" and blames Trump because we have immigration laws the liberals want to ignore since they do desperately need every vote possible.  Disgraceful.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scrambling and assuming, typical.


Scrambling?  Why do you keep typing that? Who is scrambling?  And assuming?  You're right.  Why don't YOU tell me where that money will come from so I don't have to continue assuming the demotard party wants my tax dollars to bribe illegal aliens for votes.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Scrambling?  Why do you keep typing that? Who is scrambling?  And assuming?  You're right.  Why don't YOU tell me where that money will come from so I don't have to continue assuming the demotard party wants my tax dollars to bribe illegal aliens for votes.


Who were those illegal aliens who voted (bribed or not)?


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's free to illegal aliens because the government will provide it with tax dollars earned by American citizens.  But who are we kidding?  Why would THAT bother you when you don't think it's even a problem to bring illegal aliens here?


I know we got the tax cuts and it has been 3 years under Trump...are we making more money? Is the government spending much less? We must at least be biting into those deficits with all this newfound prosperity and saving money on those expenditures on illegals?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I know we got the tax cuts and it has been 3 years under Trump...are we making more money? Is the government spending much less? We must at least be biting into those deficits with all this newfound prosperity and saving money on those expenditures on illegals?


We are borrowing money from our grandchildren.

Shameful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Scrambling?  Why do you keep typing that? Who is scrambling?  And assuming?  You're right.  Why don't YOU tell me where that money will come from so I don't have to continue assuming the demotard party wants my tax dollars to bribe illegal aliens for votes.


You need to realize something, you need to actually acknowledge that you are taking the word of Donald J. Trump over everyone else, think about that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 18, 2020)

espola said:


> We are borrowing money from our grandchildren.
> 
> Shameful.


When has that not been the case?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Who were those illegal aliens who voted (bribed or not)?


Democrats want illegal aliens to be able to get a driver's license and not be required to show any identification when voting.  They'd also be happy if the census didn't ask any tough questions like... oh... I don't know... "are you a citizen?" or "were you born in the United States".  Save your bullshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 18, 2020)

messy said:


> I know we got the tax cuts and it has been 3 years under Trump...are we making more money? Is the government spending much less? We must at least be biting into those deficits with all this newfound prosperity and saving money on those expenditures on illegals?


Lots of us are making more money.  I do know this, though, every time Trump tries to cut spending... like pulling soldiers out of 30-year old wars, like cutting food stamps from deadbeats, or getting us out of a climate accord that's pointless because 7 of the worst 10 offenders do nothing, you liberals whine and cry like someone took away your ability to use the public restroom of your gender choice that day.  Maybe we'd actually have to spend less on illegals if you guys quit telling them it's okay to come here.  I have the same problem with a stray cat my neighbor keeps feeding.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Democrats want illegal aliens to be able to get a driver's license and not be required to show any identification when voting.  They'd also be happy if the census didn't ask any tough questions like... oh... I don't know... "are you a citizen?" or "were you born in the United States".  Save your bullshit.


Sucker.


----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Lots of us are making more money.  I do know this, though, every time Trump tries to cut spending... like pulling soldiers out of 30-year old wars, like cutting food stamps from deadbeats, or getting us out of a climate accord that's pointless because 7 of the worst 10 offenders do nothing, you liberals whine and cry like someone took away your ability to use the public restroom of your gender choice that day.  Maybe we'd actually have to spend less on illegals if you guys quit telling them it's okay to come here.  I have the same problem with a stray cat my neighbor keeps feeding.


So he's the president and he's not cutting spending? He's increasing spending? And deficits? I guess when you go bankrupt a bunch of times that whole "don't worry about it, the government will bail out your debts" thing becomes second nature.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Great comeback.  Hard to imagine you ever losing an argument.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 18, 2020)

messy said:


> So he's the president and he's not cutting spending? He's increasing spending? And deficits? I guess when you go bankrupt a bunch of times that whole "don't worry about it, the government will bail out your debts" thing becomes second nature.


No, he's cutting spending.  Unlike Obama, who outspent every President before him, combined.  Even your buddies at CNN reported that.  My point is that every time he does it, liberals complain.  Then 10 minutes later, they complain that he spends too much money.  Simply put, liberals just complain no matter what Trump does.  And so you know, many successful businessmen go bankrupt.  You think Silicon Valley is full of guys that made it their first time out?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Great comeback.  Hard to imagine you ever losing an argument.


I asked you who they were and you responded with fairy tales.  That gave me the impression that you believed them.

Sucker.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, he's cutting spending.  Unlike Obama, who outspent every President before him, combined.  Even your buddies at CNN reported that.  My point is that every time he does it, liberals complain.  Then 10 minutes later, they complain that he spends too much money.  Simply put, liberals just complain no matter what Trump does.  And so you know, many successful businessmen go bankrupt.  You think Silicon Valley is full of guys that made it their first time out?


Sucker.


----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, he's cutting spending.  Unlike Obama, who outspent every President before him, combined.  Even your buddies at CNN reported that.  My point is that every time he does it, liberals complain.  Then 10 minutes later, they complain that he spends too much money.  Simply put, liberals just complain no matter what Trump does.  And so you know, many successful businessmen go bankrupt.  You think Silicon Valley is full of guys that made it their first time out?


I didn't know you smoke crack.
Growing spending massively, debt up 50% in 3 years, he's had 6(!) bankruptcies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn't know you smoke crack.
> Growing spending massively, debt up 50% in 3 years, he's had 6(!) bankruptcies.


They aren't told that, they don't see that, they won't hear that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn't know you smoke crack.
> Growing spending massively, debt up 50% in 3 years, he's had 6(!) bankruptcies.


How is your train coming along?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 19, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn't know you smoke crack.
> Growing spending massively, debt up 50% in 3 years, he's had 6(!) bankruptcies.


His personal business finances are irrelevant.  We know it's in your TDS quiver but it's old and tired.  Spending is necessary.  You know that.  My point is everytime he tries to cut spending on something, you liberals whine and cry about it.  Every single time.  And for the record, if anyone is smoking crack around here, it's you libtards offering anything and everything to illegals, and OTHER criminals, in exchange for votes.  Desperate much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> His personal business finances are irrelevant.  We know it's in your TDS quiver but it's old and tired.  Spending is necessary.  You know that.  My point is everytime he tries to cut spending on something, you liberals whine and cry about it.  Every single time.  And for the record, if anyone is smoking crack around here, it's you libtards offering anything and everything to illegals, and OTHER criminals, in exchange for votes.  Desperate much?


Your self-imposed ignorance is showing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 19, 2020)

espola said:


> I asked you who they were and you responded with fairy tales.  That gave me the impression that you believed them.
> 
> Sucker.


You're right.  I used a complex combination of letters and punctuation to respond.  "Know your audience", right?  Is this easier for you?


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> His personal business finances are irrelevant.  We know it's in your TDS quiver but it's old and tired.  Spending is necessary.  You know that.  My point is everytime he tries to cut spending on something, you liberals whine and cry about it.  Every single time.  And for the record, if anyone is smoking crack around here, it's you libtards offering anything and everything to illegals, and OTHER criminals, in exchange for votes.  Desperate much?


I think that's the difference between Dems and Repubs. He wants tax cuts to decrease revenue and massive farm, coal, oil and defense subsidies. We want more education spending and progressive diplomacy internationally, along with federal health programs, etc.  
Almost the only place Trump and Dems agree is spending on infrastructure (bridges, highways, etc.), but the Republican senate (McConnel early on) said "no."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 19, 2020)

messy said:


> I think that's the difference between Dems and Repubs. He wants tax cuts to decrease revenue and massive farm, coal, oil and defense subsidies. We want more education spending and progressive diplomacy internationally, along with federal health programs, etc.
> Almost the only place Trump and Dems agree is spending on infrastructure (bridges, highways, etc.), but the Republican senate (McConnel early on) said "no."


So more "education spending".  Then why are you asking for more tax dollars to provide healthcare for illegal aliens?  "Government funded" means your tax dollars.  The government doesn't have any money.  So why would you choose to spend our money on illegals instead of our kids?  And by "progressive diplomacy internationally", do you mean continuing to bow to other world leaders and get anally raped financially?  You had that with Obama.  Trump is restructuring those deals to help us... not everyone else.  I don't want a popular president... I want an effective one.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*Spola Ebola has a history on this Forum.....a well earned/deserved " History ".*

*Ain't that right Spola Ebola......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So more "education spending".  Then why are you asking for more tax dollars to provide healthcare for illegal aliens?  "Government funded" means your tax dollars.  The government doesn't have any money.  So why would you choose to spend our money on illegals instead of our kids?  And by "progressive diplomacy internationally", do you mean continuing to bow to other world leaders and get anally raped financially?  You had that with Obama.  Trump is restructuring those deals to help us... not everyone else.  I don't want a popular president... I want an effective one.


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So more "education spending".  Then why are you asking for more tax dollars to provide healthcare for illegal aliens?  "Government funded" means your tax dollars.  The government doesn't have any money.  So why would you choose to spend our money on illegals instead of our kids?  And by "progressive diplomacy internationally", do you mean continuing to bow to other world leaders and get anally raped financially?  You had that with Obama.  Trump is restructuring those deals to help us... not everyone else.  I don't want a popular president... I want an effective one.


Trump's infrastructure plan was to give a trillion dollars in tax breaks to huge multinationals, and those that said they liked him, on projects already completed or already underway. No new projects, just more hot air and money for the wealthy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


I think you forgot the "sucker" thing is done under your other profile.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's infrastructure plan was to give a trillion dollars in tax breaks to huge multinationals, and those that said they liked him, on projects already completed or already underway. No new projects, just more hot air and money for the wealthy.


Source?


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you forgot the "sucker" thing is done under your other profile.


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you forgot the "sucker" thing is done under your other profile.


Sucker.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Feb 20, 2020)

It's okay.  Mayor Pete was outted a long time ago and he's still around.

By the way, nice debate last night.  When are you kids going to stop campaigning for President Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice to see Arizona maintaining some sanity.









						Arizona House passes bill banning transgender students from competing in girls sports
					

The Arizona House of Representatives passed a ban on students who are transgender girls from participating in girls sports at schools across the state Tuesday.The bill, H.B. 2706, requires that tea…




					thehill.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice to see Arizona maintaining some sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Trans Male to Female individuals are stealing College opportunities from " Natural " Females by
these blatant acts of Cheating.....Arizona is on the correct side of History.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice to see Arizona maintaining some sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Issues like this must be relevant to you in some personal manner. This is so far off the radar and miniscule in significance you might as well be discussing Bolivian fashion trends.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Issues like this must be relevant to you in some personal manner. This is so far off the radar and miniscule in significance you might as well be discussing Bolivian fashion trends.


No, I don't think screwing over thousands of female athletes, that have put in countless hours of work and made enormous sacrifices, is "minuscule in significance" at all.  Your Bolivian tranny child might... but the rest of us think it's pure, progressive horseshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't think screwing over thousands of female athletes, that have put in countless hours of work and made enormous sacrifices, is "minuscule in significance" at all.  Your Bolivian tranny child might... but the rest of us think it's pure, progressive horseshit.


"Thousands"? Why is this the only place I ever hear about such nonsense?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Thousands"? Why is this the only place I ever hear about such nonsense?


Maybe too much focus on Bolivian fashion?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe too much focus on Bolivian fashion?


Seems you are fixated, good luck with that.


----------



## messy (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you are fixated, good luck with that.


Outlaw is like that Illinois congressman Aaron Schock. I think Shakespeare used the phrase "the lady doth protest too much." Watcha hiding, Outlaw? This is a safe space.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Outlaw is like that Illinois congressman Aaron Schock. I think Shakespeare used the phrase "the lady doth protest too much." Watcha hiding, Outlaw? This is a safe space.


Thank goodness you're here to rescue your other profile.  I was getting concerned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thank goodness you're here to rescue your other profile.  I was getting concerned.


"getting"? More like constantly, about many things that seem quite obscure. Maybe you could enlighten me on why these things that you are so constantly concerned about have any relevancy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "getting"? More like constantly, about many things that seem quite obscure. Maybe you could enlighten me on why these things that you are so constantly concerned about have any relevancy?


If you don't find them relevant, find the inner strength to refrain from commenting... which you did to begin with.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you don't find them relevant, find the inner strength to refrain from commenting... which you did to begin with.


"Outlaw," I admire the homo-erotic name and your willingness to include the term "out" in your moniker. Combined with your obsession with sexual issues, they tell us a lot about you.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you don't find them relevant, find the inner strength to refrain from commenting... which you did to begin with.


"Outlaw," I admire the homo-erotic name and your willingness to include the term "out" in your moniker. Combined with your obsession with sexual issues, they tell us a lot about you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2020)

messy said:


> "Outlaw," I admire the homo-erotic name and your willingness to include the term "out" in your moniker. Combined with your obsession with sexual issues, they tell us a lot about you.


Who are you?
Stuttering Joe?
What does Messy say about your sexuality.
Way to easy.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are you?
> Stuttering Joe?
> What does Messy say about your sexuality.
> Way to easy.


You and Outlaw got a thing? Sheriff and Outlaw. I get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You and Outlaw got a thing? Sheriff and Outlaw. I get it.


That’s a good one.
Don’t be jealous.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2020)

At Least 2 GOP Senators Dumped Millions In Stock After Coronavirus Briefings
					

Sens. Richard Burr and Kelly Loeffler reportedly made dozens of stock trades shortly after private health briefings for Congress began in January.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2020)

Dianne Feinstein, 3 Senate colleagues sold off stocks before coronavirus crash: reports
					

Sen. Dianne Feinstein of California and three of her Senate colleagues reported selling off stocks worth millions of dollars in the days before the coronavirus outbreak crashed the market, according to reports.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Dianne Feinstein, 3 Senate colleagues sold off stocks before coronavirus crash: reports
> 
> 
> Sen. Dianne Feinstein of California and three of her Senate colleagues reported selling off stocks worth millions of dollars in the days before the coronavirus outbreak crashed the market, according to reports.
> ...


Lock em up.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

*OMG......The Democrats are screwed !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Finally 








						UK court rules trans mother can't be listed as child's father
					

Biology 101




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

LA Pride Organizers Apologize After Involving Police In Upcoming Solidarity Protest | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Progressives Shred Author J.K. Rowling for Suggesting 'People Who Menstruate' Are Women
					

Internet mobs descended




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

This queerbait  was forced  into a walk of shame through a leftist mob for not agreeing to "defund the police" in a city that was just burned to the ground by looters and rioters.
He's in hard lesson territory now.
Maybe its time for some big boy pants.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269534908289933322


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This queerbait  was forced  into a walk of shame through a leftist mob for not agreeing to "defund the police" in a city that was just burned to the ground by looters and rioters.
> He's in hard lesson territory now.
> Maybe its time for some big boy pants.
> 
> ...


That was a long walk of shame too, I actually felt bad for him for about 1 second.
Too Funny
Has he turn Drew Brees yet?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This queerbait  was forced  into a walk of shame through a leftist mob for not agreeing to "defund the police" in a city that was just burned to the ground by looters and rioters.
> He's in hard lesson territory now.
> Maybe its time for some big boy pants.
> 
> ...


Look at it this way... if they're dancing, they aren't stealing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

'Harry Potter' actor slams J.K. Rowling's comments on gender, argues: 'Transgender women are women'
					

Daniel Radcliffe said that despite his success — thanks to Rowling — he had to 'say something at this moment'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This queerbait  was forced  into a walk of shame through a leftist mob for not agreeing to "defund the police" in a city that was just burned to the ground by looters and rioters.
> He's in hard lesson territory now.
> Maybe its time for some big boy pants.
> 
> ...


A homophobic 14 year old called and wants his language back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A homophobic 14 year old called and wants his language back.


Tough room.lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Here's one for you trump lickers so obsessed with anything to do with "sex" issues.









						West Virginia Elects Its First Out Transgender Official
					

Rosemary Ketchum "has shattered a lavender ceiling," the LGBTQ Victory Fund said Tuesday night.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here's one for you trump lickers so obsessed with anything to do with "sex" issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would anyone acknowledge your posts when we bombard you and your buddies and you ignore them?  Keep hiding.

P.S. - That chick with a dick is hideous.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would anyone acknowledge your posts when we bombard you and your buddies and you ignore them?  Keep hiding.
> 
> P.S. - That chick with a dick is hideous.


You just did.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just did.


No, that's informing you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Get a load of this fucking guy.








						George Takei: ‘When You Defend So-Called Biological Sex, You Sound Scientifically Ignorant’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

*OMG.....!

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

San Francisco Relaxes Restrictions on Gay Bathhouses So They Can Contribute to the Economic Recovery
					

I got nothing




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> San Francisco Relaxes Restrictions on Gay Bathhouses So They Can Contribute to the Economic Recovery
> 
> 
> I got nothing
> ...


Great news for messy and husker.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great news for messy and husker.


You poor child. Not even middle school kids are  using “gay” as an insult anymore.
The times have left you behind, chump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> You poor child. Not even middle school kids are  using “gay” as an insult anymore.
> The times have left you behind, chump.


I celebrate your good news and this is what I get.
So hateful.

Just the same, congrats on your bathouse reopenings.
signed, -giver-


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I celebrate your good news and this is what I get.
> So hateful.
> 
> Just the same, congrats on your bathouse reopenings.
> signed, -giver-


Good for you.  You are much better at being a wise guy than you are at being a smart guy.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

The most accurate Covid info from day 1 is the Atlantic. By far.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Good for you.  You are much better at being a wise guy than you are at being a smart guy.


Better.
I've been called a smart ass, and a wise guy.
Smart and wise.

I do care, and I am happy for your newly granted freedom.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> You poor child. Not even middle school kids are  using “gay” as an insult anymore.
> The times have left you behind, chump.


Pillow Biter?  Fag?  Butt Pirate?  Pole Smoker?  Turd Smuggler?  Sodomite?  Fudge Packer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great news for messy and husker.


The City has some beautiful views . . . up close, not so much. Glad my daughter moved.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> You poor child. Not even middle school kids are  using “gay” as an insult anymore.
> The times have left you behind, chump.



*You're so full of shit....*
*
That term is slung a thousand times a day.....just not around your panty ass because 
" all " who interact with you know you'll wet yourself, crawl in a corner and suck your thumb...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The City has some beautiful views . . . up close, not so much. Glad my daughter moved.


Yeah... not so much.  Homeless shitting in the streets and forcing businesses to close because customers can't step over them to get it, and drug addicts shooting heroin on the sidewalks because Newsom allowed it and even provided drugs to keep them from withdrawals.

Just keep patting the criminals on the ass, libtard.  Entirely fucked up one of the great cities on this planet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... not so much.  Homeless shitting in the streets and forcing businesses to close because customers can't step over them to get it, and drug addicts shooting heroin on the sidewalks because Newsom allowed it and even provided drugs to keep them from withdrawals.
> 
> Just keep patting the criminals on the ass, libtard.  Entirely fucked up one of the great cities on this planet.


Your lack of comprehension is showing yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> San Francisco Relaxes Restrictions on Gay Bathhouses So They Can Contribute to the Economic Recovery
> 
> 
> I got nothing
> ...


You and your media outlets certainly have a fixation possibly due to repressed personal emotions. I would say maybe you need to share your feelings as a healthy catharsis, but you wear them on your sleeve.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your lack of comprehension is showing yet again.


Really?  Which part?  The part about shitting on the sidewalk or needles, you fucking dipshit?









						People are pooping more than ever on the streets of San Francisco
					

In 2011, just over 5,500 reports feces in public were logged by the San Francisco Department of Public Works; in 2018, the number was more than 28,000.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						City increases efforts to collect used needles as part of needle exchange program
					

Supervisors expected to approve seven-year extension for syringe distribution contract




					www.sfexaminer.com
				












						SF gives methadone, alcohol, cannabis to some addicts and homeless isolating from coronavirus in hotels
					

San Francisco’s health department is administering alcohol, cannabis and methadone to...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and your media outlets certainly have a fixation possibly due to repressed personal emotions. I would say maybe you need to share your feelings as a healthy catharsis, but you wear them on your sleeve.


As long as they don't spread AIDS anymore than they already have, let them kill each other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and your media outlets certainly have a fixation possibly due to repressed personal emotions. I would say maybe you need to share your feelings as a healthy catharsis, but you wear them on your sleeve.


Thank you Dr.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Which part?  The part about shitting on the sidewalk or needles, you fucking dipshit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really aren't very bright.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really aren't very bright.


*NO.......YOU AREN'T VERY BRIGHT.........and with each " New " post of yours *
*it's further established ......

I hope you're being paid well for your LYING/DISINFORMATION campaign you have 
embarked on for the CRIMINAL DEMOCRAT Party......You and your " COMRADES " will *
*pay dearly in the future for what you/they have attempted on just this Forum.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The City has some beautiful views . . . up close, not so much. Glad my daughter moved.


Let's be honest,
it's a shit hole.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really aren't very bright.


Bright enough to make you look incredibly stupid with every post.  My facts and your deflections.  Game over, 'tard.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Good for you.  You are much better at being a wise guy than you are at being a smart guy.


Rachael, arrogance inhibits your ability to laugh, recognize irony and to be human...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let's be honest,
> it's a shit hole.


What do you know about it? I have spent some time there and again, it has some beautiful views . . . up close, not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Bright enough to make you look incredibly stupid with every post.  My facts and your deflections.  Game over, 'tard.


You're a troll, so you got that going for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're a troll, so you got that going for you.


A troll that destroys your sorry ass on a daily basis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A troll that destroys your sorry ass on a daily basis.


Yes, yes of course you do, good job, really put me in my place! Wait? How do you figure?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A troll that destroys your sorry ass on a daily basis.


A legend in your own mind.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes of course you do, good job, really put me in my place! Wait? How do you figure?


There hasn't been a single time I didn't.  The rest of the time, you run from my posts.  See, you, Ebola, methy, Imtired, etc., in conjunction with all your collective profiles, simply don't engage us when we beat your asses with facts.  Silence in compliance, right 'tard?  Isn't that the manta Blacks Love Murder use on a daily basis?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes of course you do, good job, really put me in my place! Wait?
> 
> How do you figure?



*Your posting history is all that needs to be viewed.....seals the deal...!*


----------

